# No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.



## IM2

So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.

Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.


----------



## Wyatt earp

The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?



.


----------



## IM2

bear513 said:


> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .



We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
.
Ain't that right Bear? We don't hold he sons responsible for the sins of their fathers, right Bear?

We are talking about the 100 years after slavery now. Don't be scurred.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



So?


----------



## Wyatt earp

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> .
> Ain't that right Bear? We don't hold he sons responsible for the sins of their fathers, right Bear?
> 
> We are talking about the 100 years after slavery now. Don't be scurred.
Click to expand...



Scared of what? It's another one of your moronic posts, you can't go one day with out playing the victim or thinking about your skin color can you?



.


----------



## IM2

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


Are you scared to talk about it?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
Click to expand...


Don't really give a shit


----------



## IM2

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> .
> Ain't that right Bear? We don't hold he sons responsible for the sins of their fathers, right Bear?
> 
> We are talking about the 100 years after slavery now. Don't be scurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scared of what? It's another one of your moronic posts, you can't go one day with out playing the victim or thinking about your skin color can you?
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Not good enough Bear. You think about being white all the time, that's why you just posted what you did. Whites like you can't face the truth.


----------



## IM2

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't really give a shit
Click to expand...


You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't really give a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
Click to expand...


I did?


----------



## Wyatt earp

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> .
> Ain't that right Bear? We don't hold he sons responsible for the sins of their fathers, right Bear?
> 
> We are talking about the 100 years after slavery now. Don't be scurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scared of what? It's another one of your moronic posts, you can't go one day with out playing the victim or thinking about your skin color can you?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not good enough Bear. You think about being white all the time, that's why you just posted what you did. Whites like you can't face the truth.
Click to expand...




Lmfao in your dreams..I never ever think about being white, ya know listening to you I am so glad I got away from racist and segregated northerners 13 years ago because you guys are nuts.


.


----------



## Muhammed

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
Click to expand...

Actually there are slaves in America today. Those who are not aware of that fact are naive.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Muhammed said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there are slaves in America today. Those who are not aware of that fact are naive.
Click to expand...




Thank you .



.


----------



## IM2

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't really give a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did?
Click to expand...


.That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.


----------



## IM2

Muhammed said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there are slaves in America today. Those who are not aware of that fact are naive.
Click to expand...


Well then make a thread and talk about slavery in America today in it. Because this thread is not about slavery.


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> .
> Ain't that right Bear? We don't hold he sons responsible for the sins of their fathers, right Bear?
> 
> We are talking about the 100 years after slavery now. Don't be scurred.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> We aren't talking about slavery anymore.



Your OP begs to differ


----------



## IM2

bear513 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there are slaves in America today. Those who are not aware of that fact are naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
And what are you thanking him for? The fact that you are too much of a coward to talk about the 100 years where whites got every preference the law allowed, all the opportunities the law allowed and handouts a out the ass?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't really give a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
Click to expand...


So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?


----------



## IM2

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> .
> Ain't that right Bear? We don't hold he sons responsible for the sins of their fathers, right Bear?
> 
> We are talking about the 100 years after slavery now. Don't be scurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your OP begs to differ
Click to expand...


 No it does not.

*So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time*


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> .
> Ain't that right Bear? We don't hold he sons responsible for the sins of their fathers, right Bear?
> 
> We are talking about the 100 years after slavery now. Don't be scurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your OP begs to differ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it does not.
> 
> *So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time*
Click to expand...

I don't think you can make a single post without banging on about slavery. And you haven't managed that here.


----------



## IM2

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really give a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
Click to expand...


We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .


----------



## IM2

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> .
> Ain't that right Bear? We don't hold he sons responsible for the sins of their fathers, right Bear?
> 
> We are talking about the 100 years after slavery now. Don't be scurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your OP begs to differ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it does not.
> 
> *So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you can make a single post without banging on about slavery. And you haven't managed that here.
Click to expand...


So unless you are retarded I have done exactly  that.

*So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time*


----------



## Muhammed

IM2 said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there are slaves in America today. Those who are not aware of that fact are naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then make a thread and talk about slavery in America today in it. Because this thread is not about slavery.
Click to expand...

Yes it is.


----------



## Wyatt earp

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there are slaves in America today. Those who are not aware of that fact are naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what are you thanking him for? The fact that you are too much of a coward to talk about the 100 years where whites got every preference the law allowed, all the opportunities the law allowed and handouts a out the ass?
Click to expand...


Because he reminded me slavery still exist in this country physical chains and mental ones that blacks have for the democrat party..



And the rest of your post is continuation of playing the victim, I didn't get where I am today because of special.treatment, I could of done it black, brown , yellow , green or blue fool




.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really give a shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
Click to expand...


So you really don't know what you're talking about do you


----------



## IM2

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there are slaves in America today. Those who are not aware of that fact are naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what are you thanking him for? The fact that you are too much of a coward to talk about the 100 years where whites got every preference the law allowed, all the opportunities the law allowed and handouts a out the ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he reminded me slavery still exist in this country physical chains and mental ones that blacks have for the democrat party..
> 
> 
> 
> And the rest of your post is continuation of playing the victim, I didn't get where I am today because of special.treatment, I could of done it black, brown , yellow , green or blue fool
Click to expand...

.
There is no such thing a splaying the victim. There is no such thing as democratic enslavement. YOU are a race baiter.

You did get special treatment. your whole life has been that.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.


A middling intellect, a chip on your shoulder, a considerable belief in your own victimhood and a likely history of drug abuse; this is what you get.


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really give a shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
Click to expand...

Your world view seems to be defined by something that didn't happen to you, didn't happen to your parents, didn't happen to your grandparents etc. It's so sad.


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> .
> Ain't that right Bear? We don't hold he sons responsible for the sins of their fathers, right Bear?
> 
> We are talking about the 100 years after slavery now. Don't be scurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your OP begs to differ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it does not.
> 
> *So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you can make a single post without banging on about slavery. And you haven't managed that here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So unless you are retarded I have done exactly  that.
> 
> *So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time*
Click to expand...


You mention slavery twice in your OP and you are defining your topic by slavery and by post slavery. You weren't there. Nothing happened to you. Try to live the best life you can in the now, be grateful for all the wonderful things in YOUR life.


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there are slaves in America today. Those who are not aware of that fact are naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what are you thanking him for? The fact that you are too much of a coward to talk about the 100 years where whites got every preference the law allowed, all the opportunities the law allowed and handouts a out the ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he reminded me slavery still exist in this country physical chains and mental ones that blacks have for the democrat party..
> 
> 
> 
> And the rest of your post is continuation of playing the victim, I didn't get where I am today because of special.treatment, I could of done it black, brown , yellow , green or blue fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> There is no such thing a splaying the victim. There is no such thing as democratic enslavement. YOU are a race baiter.
> 
> You did get special treatment. your whole life has been that.
Click to expand...

'Splaying' the victim. Yes, I think that has happened, somewhere, sometime.
Your resentment, envy and racism is very ugly.


----------



## Chuz Life

*"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*


. . . As do most blacks. 

Your point is. . .

Moot!


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.


Have you looked into the benefits gained by the black people who hunted down and enslaved and sold their fellow black people to the white devil?


----------



## Wyatt earp

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there are slaves in America today. Those who are not aware of that fact are naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what are you thanking him for? The fact that you are too much of a coward to talk about the 100 years where whites got every preference the law allowed, all the opportunities the law allowed and handouts a out the ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he reminded me slavery still exist in this country physical chains and mental ones that blacks have for the democrat party..
> 
> 
> 
> And the rest of your post is continuation of playing the victim, I didn't get where I am today because of special.treatment, I could of done it black, brown , yellow , green or blue fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> There is no such thing a splaying the victim. There is no such thing as democratic enslavement. YOU are a race baiter.
> 
> You did get special treatment. your whole life has been that.
Click to expand...




You prove their is splaying the victim.you do it every day and of course the Democrats still enslave the blacks they vote against their own financial interest all the time in the city's.



.


----------



## IM2

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
Click to expand...


I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.

I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?


----------



## IM2

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into the benefits gained by the black people who hunted down and enslaved and sold their fellow black people to the white devil?
Click to expand...


This thread is not about slavery.


----------



## IM2

Chuz Life said:


> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!



Not exactly.


----------



## Meathead

Chuz Life said:


> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!


The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?
Click to expand...


Well, of course!  It's ever so much easier to accuse someone of posting certain comments when you don't feel the need to provide evidence of said comments.


----------



## IM2

bear513 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there are slaves in America today. Those who are not aware of that fact are naive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what are you thanking him for? The fact that you are too much of a coward to talk about the 100 years where whites got every preference the law allowed, all the opportunities the law allowed and handouts a out the ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he reminded me slavery still exist in this country physical chains and mental ones that blacks have for the democrat party..
> 
> 
> 
> And the rest of your post is continuation of playing the victim, I didn't get where I am today because of special.treatment, I could of done it black, brown , yellow , green or blue fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> There is no such thing a splaying the victim. There is no such thing as democratic enslavement. YOU are a race baiter.
> 
> You did get special treatment. your whole life has been that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You prove their is splaying the victim.you do it every day and of course the Democrats still enslave the blacks they vote against their own financial interest all the time in the city's.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
Click to expand...


 We aren't taking about slavery and we aren't taking about anything outside of America.


----------



## Wyatt earp

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?
Click to expand...




*Your the one who started the personal attacks ...*



Like I said you play the victim..




.


----------



## Chuz Life

IM2 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly.
Click to expand...



Yes.

Exactly


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into the benefits gained by the black people who hunted down and enslaved and sold their fellow black people to the white devil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about slavery.
Click to expand...

Well, I hate to tell you this, but you haven't stopped using the S word thus far


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, of course!  It's ever so much easier to accuse someone of posting certain comments when you don't feel the need to provide evidence of said comments.
Click to expand...


Just like its easy to accuse someone they are blaming all whites for their failures with no proof.

This thread is about the 100 years after slavery.


----------



## Tilly

IM2 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into the benefits gained by the black people who hunted down and enslaved and sold their fellow black people to the white devil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about slavery.
Click to expand...

Well it kinda is


----------



## Chuz Life

Meathead said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
Click to expand...


Maybe so, maybe not so...

Regardless, many Blacks enjoy many of the same 'benefits' (sic) that resulted from slavery that whites do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

LOLz, because my family coming from Poland in the early 20th century, must have benefited from slavery.

If that's true, then Blacks also benefited from slavery in the long term, because they too gained American wealth from it too, no?

Is that why Blacks are richer in the U.S.A, than in Haiti, or Africa?


----------



## IM2

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into the benefits gained by the black people who hunted down and enslaved and sold their fellow black people to the white devil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I hate to tell you this, but you haven't stopped using the S word thus far
Click to expand...


Because I use the word slavery to say this is not about slavery, then I am supposed to be bringing up slavery?

Really?

You're trolling. Nice try.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't really give a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
Click to expand...


LOLz, you think everybody who doesn't kiss your smelly @$$ is racist.


----------



## Dr Grump

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.



Mainly in southern states where they had segregation laws. A lot of whites didn't benefit at all.

So, at the end of the day, what do you want out of this thread?


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't taking about slavery and we aren't taking about anything outside of America.
Click to expand...

Of course we're talking about slavery, and slavery did not only exist in America. The cost of slavery is clear; a permanent underclass ill-suited to the to the demands of a changed labor market.


----------



## IM2

Chuz Life said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so, maybe not so...
> 
> Regardless, many Blacks enjoy many of the same 'benefits' (sic) that resulted from slavery that whites do.
Click to expand...


Not so. Whites have 15 times the wealth we do.

We live in a capitalist nation. Equality begins with the dollar and ownership of capital.


----------



## IM2

Dr Grump said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly in southern states where they had segregation laws. A lot of whites didn't benefit at all.
> 
> So, at the end of the day, what do you want out of this thread?
Click to expand...


Segregation was in the north and south.

At the end of the day its time for whites to understand just how much they have been given at the expense of others and how they have been allowed rights others didn't get until at least 1965. It is about making whites understand that the oppression did not end after slavery and that whites of today have benefitted from the things we talk about and slavery is not the only issue.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so, maybe not so...
> 
> Regardless, many Blacks enjoy many of the same 'benefits' (sic) that resulted from slavery that whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so. Whites have 15 times the wealth we do.
> 
> We live in a capitalist nation. Equality begins with the dollar and ownership of capital.
Click to expand...


That's largely because Whites save more for retirement, and are more likely to be homeowners.
Both which build wealth.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't taking about slavery and we aren't taking about anything outside of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course we're talking about slavery, and slavery did not only exist in America. The cost of slavery is clear; a permanent underclass ill-suited to the to the demands of a changed labor market.
Click to expand...

 
We are talking about the 100 years that happened after slavery was made illegal in the United States, therefore we are not taking about slavery.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly in southern states where they had segregation laws. A lot of whites didn't benefit at all.
> 
> So, at the end of the day, what do you want out of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Segregation was in the north and south.
> 
> At the end of the day its time for whites to understand just how much they have been given at the expense of others and how they have been allowed rights others didn't get until at least 1965. It is about making whites understand that the oppression did not end after slavery and that whites of today have benefitted from the things we talk about and slavery is not the only issue.
Click to expand...


What was I thinking that Whites worked hard, saved hard, and educated themselves for their wealth.

I mean clearly Whites just got wealth handed to them.

OMG, you should be a comedian.
You're so funny, LOLOLOL


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so, maybe not so...
> 
> Regardless, many Blacks enjoy many of the same 'benefits' (sic) that resulted from slavery that whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so. Whites have 15 times the wealth we do.
> 
> We live in a capitalist nation. Equality begins with the dollar and ownership of capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's largely because Whites save more for retirement, and are more likely to be homeowners.
> Both which build wealth.
Click to expand...


No that's not the reason..


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> We are talking about the 100 years that happened after slavery was made illegal in the United States, therefore we are not taking about slavery.


You really are an intellectual midget.


----------



## Chuz Life

IM2 said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so, maybe not so...
> 
> Regardless, many Blacks enjoy many of the same 'benefits' (sic) that resulted from slavery that whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so. Whites have 15 times the wealth we do.
> 
> We live in a capitalist nation. Equality begins with the dollar and ownership of capital.
Click to expand...


Assuming that stat is correct (I doubt it is) . . . It would have little if anything to do with slavery over 100 years ago.


----------



## JoeMoma

Breaking news:  Life isn't fair.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe so, maybe not so...
> 
> Regardless, many Blacks enjoy many of the same 'benefits' (sic) that resulted from slavery that whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so. Whites have 15 times the wealth we do.
> 
> We live in a capitalist nation. Equality begins with the dollar and ownership of capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's largely because Whites save more for retirement, and are more likely to be homeowners.
> Both which build wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not the reason..
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly in southern states where they had segregation laws. A lot of whites didn't benefit at all.
> 
> So, at the end of the day, what do you want out of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Segregation was in the north and south.
> 
> At the end of the day its time for whites to understand just how much they have been given at the expense of others and how they have been allowed rights others didn't get until at least 1965. It is about making whites understand that the oppression did not end after slavery and that whites of today have benefitted from the things we talk about and slavery is not the only issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was I thinking that Whites worked hard, saved hard, and educated themselves for their wealth.
> 
> I mean clearly Whites just got wealth handed to them.
> 
> OMG, you should be a comedian.
> You're so funny, LOLOLOL
Click to expand...


I'm sure they did.. But then again blacks were not allowed to do a lot of that.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> Breaking news:  Life isn't fair.



.If life is not fair then why are you whites crying about affirmative action?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly in southern states where they had segregation laws. A lot of whites didn't benefit at all.
> 
> So, at the end of the day, what do you want out of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Segregation was in the north and south.
> 
> At the end of the day its time for whites to understand just how much they have been given at the expense of others and how they have been allowed rights others didn't get until at least 1965. It is about making whites understand that the oppression did not end after slavery and that whites of today have benefitted from the things we talk about and slavery is not the only issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was I thinking that Whites worked hard, saved hard, and educated themselves for their wealth.
> 
> I mean clearly Whites just got wealth handed to them.
> 
> OMG, you should be a comedian.
> You're so funny, LOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure they did.. But then again blacks were not allowed to do a lot of that.
Click to expand...


You've had plenty of time to help build up wealth.

Hindus mostly came to the U.S.A since Civil Rights, and have become the highest earners in the U.S.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so, maybe not so...
> 
> Regardless, many Blacks enjoy many of the same 'benefits' (sic) that resulted from slavery that whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so. Whites have 15 times the wealth we do.
> 
> We live in a capitalist nation. Equality begins with the dollar and ownership of capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's largely because Whites save more for retirement, and are more likely to be homeowners.
> Both which build wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not the reason..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


 You make no point.

*The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. *According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.

*Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. *Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.

*If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income, *median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.
*If public policy successfully equalized the return to income,* so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.
The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters | Demos

I do think that blacks and Hispanics would invest more if this was the case.


----------



## JoeMoma

IM2 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking news:  Life isn't fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .If life is not fair then why are you whites crying about affirmative action?
Click to expand...

Racially Profile Much?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so, maybe not so...
> 
> Regardless, many Blacks enjoy many of the same 'benefits' (sic) that resulted from slavery that whites do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. Whites have 15 times the wealth we do.
> 
> We live in a capitalist nation. Equality begins with the dollar and ownership of capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's largely because Whites save more for retirement, and are more likely to be homeowners.
> Both which build wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not the reason..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make no point.
> 
> *The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. *According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.
> 
> *Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. *Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.
> 
> *If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income, *median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.
> *If public policy successfully equalized the return to income,* so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters | Demos
> 
> I do think that blacks and Hispanics would invest more if this was the case.
Click to expand...


So, why did the Black - White wealth gap grow so much in the past 25 years?
Shouldn't the opposite have held true since now generations of Blacks who have enjoyed Civil Rights should have been building more wealth, no?
Do we have any evidence of Black equality?
Absolutely not.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly in southern states where they had segregation laws. A lot of whites didn't benefit at all.
> 
> So, at the end of the day, what do you want out of this thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Segregation was in the north and south.
> 
> At the end of the day its time for whites to understand just how much they have been given at the expense of others and how they have been allowed rights others didn't get until at least 1965. It is about making whites understand that the oppression did not end after slavery and that whites of today have benefitted from the things we talk about and slavery is not the only issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was I thinking that Whites worked hard, saved hard, and educated themselves for their wealth.
> 
> I mean clearly Whites just got wealth handed to them.
> 
> OMG, you should be a comedian.
> You're so funny, LOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure they did.. But then again blacks were not allowed to do a lot of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've had plenty of time to help build up wealth.
> 
> Hindus mostly came to the U.S.A since Civil Rights, and have become the highest earners in the U.S.
Click to expand...


.Hindu is a religion. Start over.


----------



## IM2

JoeMoma said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking news:  Life isn't fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .If life is not fair then why are you whites crying about affirmative action?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racially Profile Much?
Click to expand...


You guys are crying about affirmative action .and you only think it benefits blacks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly in southern states where they had segregation laws. A lot of whites didn't benefit at all.
> 
> So, at the end of the day, what do you want out of this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation was in the north and south.
> 
> At the end of the day its time for whites to understand just how much they have been given at the expense of others and how they have been allowed rights others didn't get until at least 1965. It is about making whites understand that the oppression did not end after slavery and that whites of today have benefitted from the things we talk about and slavery is not the only issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was I thinking that Whites worked hard, saved hard, and educated themselves for their wealth.
> 
> I mean clearly Whites just got wealth handed to them.
> 
> OMG, you should be a comedian.
> You're so funny, LOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure they did.. But then again blacks were not allowed to do a lot of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've had plenty of time to help build up wealth.
> 
> Hindus mostly came to the U.S.A since Civil Rights, and have become the highest earners in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Hindu is a religion. Start over.
Click to expand...


What, like 99% of Hindus are from India, or something similar?

How come Hindus went so far since Civil Rights, and Blacks haven't?

It can't possibly be "Skin color" because they're typically similar in coloring to African Americans.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. Whites have 15 times the wealth we do.
> 
> We live in a capitalist nation. Equality begins with the dollar and ownership of capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's largely because Whites save more for retirement, and are more likely to be homeowners.
> Both which build wealth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's not the reason..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make no point.
> 
> *The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. *According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.
> 
> *Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. *Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.
> 
> *If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income, *median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.
> *If public policy successfully equalized the return to income,* so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters | Demos
> 
> I do think that blacks and Hispanics would invest more if this was the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did the Black - White wealth gap grow so much in the past 25 years?
> Shouldn't the opposite have held true since now generations of Blacks who have enjoyed Civil Rights should have been building more wealth, no?
> Do we have any evidence of Black equality?
> Absolutely not.
Click to expand...


You have been shown why. Maybe you  read the DEMOS study perhaps?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Segregation was in the north and south.
> 
> At the end of the day its time for whites to understand just how much they have been given at the expense of others and how they have been allowed rights others didn't get until at least 1965. It is about making whites understand that the oppression did not end after slavery and that whites of today have benefitted from the things we talk about and slavery is not the only issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was I thinking that Whites worked hard, saved hard, and educated themselves for their wealth.
> 
> I mean clearly Whites just got wealth handed to them.
> 
> OMG, you should be a comedian.
> You're so funny, LOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure they did.. But then again blacks were not allowed to do a lot of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've had plenty of time to help build up wealth.
> 
> Hindus mostly came to the U.S.A since Civil Rights, and have become the highest earners in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Hindu is a religion. Start over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, like 99% of Hindus are from India, or something similar?
> 
> How come Hindus went so far since Civil Rights, and Blacks haven't?
> 
> It can't possibly be "Skin color" because they're typically similar in coloring to African Americans.
Click to expand...


Because they haven't.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was I thinking that Whites worked hard, saved hard, and educated themselves for their wealth.
> 
> I mean clearly Whites just got wealth handed to them.
> 
> OMG, you should be a comedian.
> You're so funny, LOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they did.. But then again blacks were not allowed to do a lot of that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've had plenty of time to help build up wealth.
> 
> Hindus mostly came to the U.S.A since Civil Rights, and have become the highest earners in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .Hindu is a religion. Start over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What, like 99% of Hindus are from India, or something similar?
> 
> How come Hindus went so far since Civil Rights, and Blacks haven't?
> 
> It can't possibly be "Skin color" because they're typically similar in coloring to African Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they haven't.
Click to expand...


The Asian Indian American household income is nearly 3X than that of African Americans.
How did that happen, considering most of them came since Civil Rights, and have brown - black skin like you do?


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> You have been shown why. Maybe you  read the DEMOS study perhaps?


Not sure what that means, but why would anyone read a study from a snowflake website?

It's the kind of study that seeks to confirm what the reader believes. You're sure you're an oppressed victim and you cite a dingbat "study" to confirm it.  Why should others care?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's largely because Whites save more for retirement, and are more likely to be homeowners.
> Both which build wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that's not the reason..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make no point.
> 
> *The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. *According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.
> 
> *Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. *Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.
> 
> *If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income, *median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.
> *If public policy successfully equalized the return to income,* so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters | Demos
> 
> I do think that blacks and Hispanics would invest more if this was the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did the Black - White wealth gap grow so much in the past 25 years?
> Shouldn't the opposite have held true since now generations of Blacks who have enjoyed Civil Rights should have been building more wealth, no?
> Do we have any evidence of Black equality?
> Absolutely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown why. Maybe you  read the DEMOS study perhaps?
Click to expand...


I don't care what Liberals have to say, there's no evidence of Black equality.
If there was, Blacks would be catching up, rather than going backwards since Civil RIghts.


----------



## S.J.

I hate to tell you this, IM2, but you're still a slave.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's largely because Whites save more for retirement, and are more likely to be homeowners.
> Both which build wealth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that's not the reason..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make no point.
> 
> *The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. *According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.
> 
> *Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. *Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.
> 
> *If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income, *median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.
> *If public policy successfully equalized the return to income,* so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters | Demos
> 
> I do think that blacks and Hispanics would invest more if this was the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did the Black - White wealth gap grow so much in the past 25 years?
> Shouldn't the opposite have held true since now generations of Blacks who have enjoyed Civil Rights should have been building more wealth, no?
> Do we have any evidence of Black equality?
> Absolutely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown why. Maybe you  read the DEMOS study perhaps?
Click to expand...


My Polish American grandmother was just a factory worker, and had amassed a net worth of about $300,000.
She put down straight cash to buy a car for $10,000, and put down $80,000 straight cash on as a down payment for a house.

So, no I don't really believe  your sob stories, especially not with welfare in place to help prop you up if you fail.

I think you just don't know how to save, and invest wisely.
Be that by actual investments, or investing in education.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been shown why. Maybe you  read the DEMOS study perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what that means, but why would anyone read a study from a snowflake website?
> 
> It's the kind of study that seeks to confirm what the reader believes. You're sure you're an oppressed victim and you cite a dingbat "study" to confirm it.  Why should others care?
Click to expand...

 
And so what site would  you suggest, Stormfront?


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> And so what site would  you suggest, Stormfront?


Neither, Stormfront is the mirror image of the site you linked.

What I would suggest, however, is getting a job and stop mooching off of others. Radical stuff, I know.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that's not the reason..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make no point.
> 
> *The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. *According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.
> 
> *Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. *Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.
> 
> *If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income, *median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.
> *If public policy successfully equalized the return to income,* so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters | Demos
> 
> I do think that blacks and Hispanics would invest more if this was the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did the Black - White wealth gap grow so much in the past 25 years?
> Shouldn't the opposite have held true since now generations of Blacks who have enjoyed Civil Rights should have been building more wealth, no?
> Do we have any evidence of Black equality?
> Absolutely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown why. Maybe you  read the DEMOS study perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Polish American grandmother was just a factory worker, and had amassed a net worth of about $300,000.
> She put down straight cash to buy a car for $10,000, and put down $80,000 straight cash on as a down payment for a house.
> 
> So, no I don't really believe  your sob stories, especially not with welfare in place to help prop you up if you fail.
> 
> I think you just don't know how to save, and invest wisely.
> Be that by actual investments, or investing in education.
Click to expand...


I'm 56, retired and own my home.
You're wrong.

.Your grandmother was white.

It doesn't matter what you believe. The documentation speaks for itself.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so what site would  you suggest, Stormfront?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither, Stormfront is the mirror image of the site you linked.
> 
> What I would suggest, however, is getting a job and stop mooching off of others. Radical stuff, I know.
Click to expand...


I worked for 45 years from 9 until 54. How about you?

*About Demos*

Demos is a public policy organization working for an America where we all have an equal say in our democracy and an equal chance in our economy.

Not quite the mirror image of stormfront.

About Demos | Demos

Lets use a ore conservative source for you..

*The Racial Wealth Gap: Why A Typical White Household Has 16 Times The Wealth Of A Black One*



> Federal policies also reinforce the wealth gap, as many of them largely result in increasing the wealth of those who already have it.



The Racial Wealth Gap: Why A Typical White Household Has 16 Times The Wealth Of A Black One

You can't handle the truth.


----------



## Meathead

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so what site would  you suggest, Stormfront?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither, Stormfront is the mirror image of the site you linked.
> 
> What I would suggest, however, is getting a job and stop mooching off of others. Radical stuff, I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked for 45 years from 9 until 54. How about you?
> 
> *About Demos*
> 
> Demos is a public policy organization working for an America where we all have an equal say in our democracy and an equal chance in our economy.
> 
> Not quite the mirror image of stormfront.
> 
> About Demos | Demos
> 
> Lets use a ore conservative source for you..
> 
> *The Racial Wealth Gap: Why A Typical White Household Has 16 Times The Wealth Of A Black One*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal policies also reinforce the wealth gap, as many of them largely result in increasing the wealth of those who already have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why A Typical White Household Has 16 Times The Wealth Of A Black One
> 
> You can't handle the truth.
Click to expand...

I clicked on DEMOS. There is even less chance at getting the truth from them than you or Stormfront. 

Get a job, support your spawn and stop being a parasite.


----------



## IM2

Meathead said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And so what site would  you suggest, Stormfront?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither, Stormfront is the mirror image of the site you linked.
> 
> What I would suggest, however, is getting a job and stop mooching off of others. Radical stuff, I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked for 45 years from 9 until 54. How about you?
> 
> *About Demos*
> 
> Demos is a public policy organization working for an America where we all have an equal say in our democracy and an equal chance in our economy.
> 
> Not quite the mirror image of stormfront.
> 
> About Demos | Demos
> 
> Lets use a ore conservative source for you..
> 
> *The Racial Wealth Gap: Why A Typical White Household Has 16 Times The Wealth Of A Black One*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal policies also reinforce the wealth gap, as many of them largely result in increasing the wealth of those who already have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why A Typical White Household Has 16 Times The Wealth Of A Black One
> 
> You can't handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I clicked on DEMOS. There is even less chance at getting the truth from them than you or Stormfront.
> 
> Get a job, support your spawn and stop being a parasite.
Click to expand...


.Everything shows us that you white dudes have been and continue being the parasites


----------



## Cossack1483

Just one look at todays's negro shows that slavery was a huge negative for Whites.  Damn. How can we rid ourselves of the plague?


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.


I think we should go back to slavery. It's would be great for the economy. Seriously, what would be the down side?


----------



## Cossack1483

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should go back to slavery. It's would be great for the economy. Seriously, what would be the down side?
Click to expand...


The negro is too backward to adjust to slavery.  Just a bad deal overall.  Keep them in the grass hut


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.


Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
Click to expand...


But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation. This means your parents benefitted from segregation and because they benefitted you benefitted. You whites here want to tell everybody else ho much they benefitted, but you don't like being told you did. But it is you who are the parasites. All the facts show this. Now you can talk all the silly mumbo jumbo you want, but you won't find not one  law or [policy that has been made the benefit lacks that restricts whites from equal opportunity.

But in the other  direction, there are plenty. So many that I have now started a third thread showing how whites have done what you guys have lied about others doing and for longer and not one of you have been men and women enough to discuss it. All you can do is what you do now.

Make stupid ass personal attacks telling me to get  job,or how I am a parasite because you know that your whirs ass has been slapped with the truth and shown a  mirror of just who has been the ones who have gotten the most handouts.

So now none of you whites you ever benefited from segregation and the next thing I am going to be told s that blacks made the segregation laws to segregate against ourselves.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation. This means your parents benefitted from segregation and because they benefitted you benefitted. You whites here want to tell everybody else ho much they benefitted, but you don't like being told you did. But it is you who are the parasites. All the facts show this. Now you can talk all the silly mumbo jumbo you want, but you won't find not one  law or [policy that has been made the benefit lacks that restricts whites from equal opportunity.
> 
> But in the other  direction, there are plenty. So many that I have now started a third thread showing how whites have done what you guys have lied about others doing and for longer and not one of you have been men and women enough to discuss it. All you can do is what you do now.
> 
> Make stupid ass personal attacks telling me to get  job,or how I am a parasite because you know that your whirs ass has been slapped with the truth and shown a  mirror of just who has been the ones who have gotten the most handouts.
> 
> So now none of you whites you ever benefited from segregation and the next thing I am going to be told s that blacks made the segregation laws to segregate against ourselves.
Click to expand...

The quintessential butt hurt negro. Complaining about his life when he has every chance afforded to him. Laws that force people to hire you. You don't deserve anything but being a slave. You'll cry and cry and cry until one day you decide to resist arrest and get your stupid ass shot.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there are slaves in America today. Those who are not aware of that fact are naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what are you thanking him for? The fact that you are too much of a coward to talk about the 100 years where whites got every preference the law allowed, all the opportunities the law allowed and handouts a out the ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he reminded me slavery still exist in this country physical chains and mental ones that blacks have for the democrat party..
> 
> 
> 
> And the rest of your post is continuation of playing the victim, I didn't get where I am today because of special.treatment, I could of done it black, brown , yellow , green or blue fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> There is no such thing a splaying the victim. ...
Click to expand...




There isn't? Ever?


----------



## IM2

miketx said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation. This means your parents benefitted from segregation and because they benefitted you benefitted. You whites here want to tell everybody else ho much they benefitted, but you don't like being told you did. But it is you who are the parasites. All the facts show this. Now you can talk all the silly mumbo jumbo you want, but you won't find not one  law or [policy that has been made the benefit lacks that restricts whites from equal opportunity.
> 
> But in the other  direction, there are plenty. So many that I have now started a third thread showing how whites have done what you guys have lied about others doing and for longer and not one of you have been men and women enough to discuss it. All you can do is what you do now.
> 
> Make stupid ass personal attacks telling me to get  job,or how I am a parasite because you know that your whirs ass has been slapped with the truth and shown a  mirror of just who has been the ones who have gotten the most handouts.
> 
> So now none of you whites you ever benefited from segregation and the next thing I am going to be told s that blacks made the segregation laws to segregate against ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The quintessential butt hurt negro. Complaining about his life when he has every chance afforded to him. Laws that force people to hire you. You don't deserve anything but being a slave. You'll cry and cry and cry until one day you decide to resist arrest and get your stupid ass shot.
Click to expand...


There are no laws to force anyone to hire me but we have had 240 years of laws where dumb unqualified whites like you were given jobs over more intelligent, literate and educated and qualified people of color only because they were white.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation.
Click to expand...

That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> There are no laws to force anyone to hire me but we have had 240 years of laws where dumb unqualified whites like you were given jobs over more intelligent, literate and educated and qualified people of color only because they were white.


Not me. I'm not a race. You think you are, that's your problem, not ours.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Zomy! I'm so oppressed, mah people so oppressed! WAHHHHH!  






























 ONS. Every now and then someone has it. IM2 has it bad.


----------



## miketx

IM2 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation. This means your parents benefitted from segregation and because they benefitted you benefitted. You whites here want to tell everybody else ho much they benefitted, but you don't like being told you did. But it is you who are the parasites. All the facts show this. Now you can talk all the silly mumbo jumbo you want, but you won't find not one  law or [policy that has been made the benefit lacks that restricts whites from equal opportunity.
> 
> But in the other  direction, there are plenty. So many that I have now started a third thread showing how whites have done what you guys have lied about others doing and for longer and not one of you have been men and women enough to discuss it. All you can do is what you do now.
> 
> Make stupid ass personal attacks telling me to get  job,or how I am a parasite because you know that your whirs ass has been slapped with the truth and shown a  mirror of just who has been the ones who have gotten the most handouts.
> 
> So now none of you whites you ever benefited from segregation and the next thing I am going to be told s that blacks made the segregation laws to segregate against ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The quintessential butt hurt negro. Complaining about his life when he has every chance afforded to him. Laws that force people to hire you. You don't deserve anything but being a slave. You'll cry and cry and cry until one day you decide to resist arrest and get your stupid ass shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no laws to force anyone to hire me but we have had 240 years of laws where dumb unqualified whites like you were given jobs over more intelligent, literate and educated and qualified people of color only because they were white.
Click to expand...

Yeah right. Like the transmission shop I worked at owned by blacks where they didn't even know how to use a volt meter. These guys were older than me and I had to show them how to use a simple volt meter. They didn't know how to road test vehicles either. Now deny this slave, as I know you will. Like I said you deserve it. You want everything given to you and you will always blame someone else when you don't get it. AKA, the prefect democrat.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there are slaves in America today. Those who are not aware of that fact are naive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what are you thanking him for? The fact that you are too much of a coward to talk about the 100 years where whites got every preference the law allowed, all the opportunities the law allowed and handouts a out the ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he reminded me slavery still exist in this country physical chains and mental ones that blacks have for the democrat party..
> 
> 
> 
> And the rest of your post is continuation of playing the victim, I didn't get where I am today because of special.treatment, I could of done it black, brown , yellow , green or blue fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> There is no such thing a splaying the victim. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't? Ever?
Click to expand...


Not when one side whines about being discriminated against when they are not or who cries about getting jobs taken from them by blacks when they are not, or who whines about 230 points on SAT scores in 8 out of over 3,000 universities even as whites are the majority of the students in the 8 universities  and they don't ever tell themselves they are playing the victim and I have never seen you .asking them anything about it.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...



If you have no intention of supporting your accusation, you have a moral obligation to withdraw it.


----------



## IM2

.


Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
Click to expand...


But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?

Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what are you thanking him for? The fact that you are too much of a coward to talk about the 100 years where whites got every preference the law allowed, all the opportunities the law allowed and handouts a out the ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he reminded me slavery still exist in this country physical chains and mental ones that blacks have for the democrat party..
> 
> 
> 
> And the rest of your post is continuation of playing the victim, I didn't get where I am today because of special.treatment, I could of done it black, brown , yellow , green or blue fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> There is no such thing a splaying the victim. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't? Ever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when one side whines about being discriminated against when they are not or who cries about getting jobs taken from them by blacks when they are not, or who whines about 230 points on SAT scores in 8 out of over 3,000 universities even as whites are the majority of the students in the 8 universities  and they don't ever tell themselves they are playing the victim ....
Click to expand...



So, now you're saying there IS such a thing as playing the victim?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no intention of supporting your accusation, you have a moral obligation to withdraw it.
Click to expand...


Here you go appeasing and enabling the racists again.

You  have made countless accusations that remain unproven. I said there is no such thing a playing the victim. I don't know what playing the victim is. I don't have to prove something I say does not exist. Why don't you show me what playing the victim is supposed to be.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
Click to expand...





But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what are you thanking him for? The fact that you are too much of a coward to talk about the 100 years where whites got every preference the law allowed, all the opportunities the law allowed and handouts a out the ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he reminded me slavery still exist in this country physical chains and mental ones that blacks have for the democrat party..
> 
> 
> 
> And the rest of your post is continuation of playing the victim, I didn't get where I am today because of special.treatment, I could of done it black, brown , yellow , green or blue fool
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> There is no such thing a splaying the victim. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't? Ever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when one side whines about being discriminated against when they are not or who cries about getting jobs taken from them by blacks when they are not, or who whines about 230 points on SAT scores in 8 out of over 3,000 universities even as whites are the majority of the students in the 8 universities  and they don't ever tell themselves they are playing the victim ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, now you're saying there IS such a thing as playing the victim?
Click to expand...


No. I am saying that if one side is making all those false claims and it's not playing the victim, there is no such thing as playing the victim.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no intention of supporting your accusation, you have a moral obligation to withdraw it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go appeasing and enabling the racists again.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...



There you go again. You are accusing him of being a racist without supporting the charge.


There are a lot of racists around here, but he is not one of them as far as I can see. He's got other issues, but I haven't noticed racism as among them.


----------



## Cossack1483

No. I'm saying we just won't live with the colored.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
Click to expand...

When? How does that matter? The were farmers, no one gave them a living based on their whiteness. Same with my parents and me. 

I was an electrician in the military. The military being the social equalizers they are made a black guy an electrician and put him in the shop. If he was white he would not have been there. He literally could not hook up a double pole switch. His tools had weld spots on them from current. He was dangerous. You can't see any of that because you are what you hate, a racist.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he reminded me slavery still exist in this country physical chains and mental ones that blacks have for the democrat party..
> 
> 
> 
> And the rest of your post is continuation of playing the victim, I didn't get where I am today because of special.treatment, I could of done it black, brown , yellow , green or blue fool
> 
> 
> 
> .
> There is no such thing a splaying the victim. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't? Ever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when one side whines about being discriminated against when they are not or who cries about getting jobs taken from them by blacks when they are not, or who whines about 230 points on SAT scores in 8 out of over 3,000 universities even as whites are the majority of the students in the 8 universities  and they don't ever tell themselves they are playing the victim ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, now you're saying there IS such a thing as playing the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I am saying that if one side is making all those false claims and it's not playing the victim, *there is no such thing as playing the victim.*
Click to expand...



You are testament to the falsehood of that assertion.


----------



## Moonglow

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When? How does that matter? The were farmers, no one gave them a living based on their whiteness. Same with my parents and me.
> 
> I was an electrician in the military. The military being the social equalizers they are made a black guy an electrician and put him in the shop. If he was white he would not have been there. He literally could not hook up a double pole switch. His tools had weld spots on them from current. He was dangerous. You can't see any of that because you are what you hate, a racist.
Click to expand...

He was wiring switches with the power on?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he reminded me slavery still exist in this country physical chains and mental ones that blacks have for the democrat party..
> 
> 
> 
> And the rest of your post is continuation of playing the victim, I didn't get where I am today because of special.treatment, I could of done it black, brown , yellow , green or blue fool
> 
> 
> 
> .
> There is no such thing a splaying the victim. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't? Ever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when one side whines about being discriminated against when they are not or who cries about getting jobs taken from them by blacks when they are not, or who whines about 230 points on SAT scores in 8 out of over 3,000 universities even as whites are the majority of the students in the 8 universities  and they don't ever tell themselves they are playing the victim ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, now you're saying there IS such a thing as playing the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I am saying that if one side is making all those false claims and it's not playing the victim....
Click to expand...



But it is, obviously.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
Click to expand...


My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities

My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..


----------



## Unkotare

Cossack1483 said:


> No. I'm saying we just won't live with the colored.



Who do you imagine that you speak for?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make no point.
> 
> *The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. *According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.
> 
> *Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. *Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.
> 
> *If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income, *median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.
> *If public policy successfully equalized the return to income,* so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters | Demos
> 
> I do think that blacks and Hispanics would invest more if this was the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why did the Black - White wealth gap grow so much in the past 25 years?
> Shouldn't the opposite have held true since now generations of Blacks who have enjoyed Civil Rights should have been building more wealth, no?
> Do we have any evidence of Black equality?
> Absolutely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown why. Maybe you  read the DEMOS study perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Polish American grandmother was just a factory worker, and had amassed a net worth of about $300,000.
> She put down straight cash to buy a car for $10,000, and put down $80,000 straight cash on as a down payment for a house.
> 
> So, no I don't really believe  your sob stories, especially not with welfare in place to help prop you up if you fail.
> 
> I think you just don't know how to save, and invest wisely.
> Be that by actual investments, or investing in education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 56, retired and own my home.
> You're wrong.
> 
> .Your grandmother was white.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you believe. The documentation speaks for itself.
Click to expand...


Well, if you supposedly could do it, why are other Blacks struggling, maybe because they're the inferior ones?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
Click to expand...







You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> There is no such thing a splaying the victim. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't? Ever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when one side whines about being discriminated against when they are not or who cries about getting jobs taken from them by blacks when they are not, or who whines about 230 points on SAT scores in 8 out of over 3,000 universities even as whites are the majority of the students in the 8 universities  and they don't ever tell themselves they are playing the victim ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, now you're saying there IS such a thing as playing the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I am saying that if one side is making all those false claims and it's not playing the victim....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But it is, obviously.
Click to expand...


Then you go tell these whites about how  they play the victim and stop bothering me me because I say it does not exist when thy try running that bullshit game because they don't like hearing of how they still practice racism or how they today benefit from it..


----------



## BuckToothMoron

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



Please explain how i benefitted from the unequal treatment of our black citizens, or are you just trolling?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You make no point.
> 
> *The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions. *According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.
> 
> *Eliminating disparities in income—and even more so, the wealth return on income—would substantially reduce the racial wealth gap. *Yet in 2011, the median white household had an income of $50,400 a year compared to just $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. Black and Latino households also see less of a return than white households on the income they earn: for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Black households associated with a higher income, median white households accrue $4.06. Meanwhile, for every $1 in wealth that accrues to median Latino households associated with higher income, median white households accrue $5.37.
> 
> *If public policy successfully eliminated racial disparities in income, *median Black wealth would grow $11,488 and the wealth gap between Black and white households would shrink 11 percent. Median Latino wealth would grow $8,765 and the wealth gap with white households would shrink 9 percent.
> *If public policy successfully equalized the return to income,* so that each additional dollar of income going to Black and Latino households was converted to wealth at the same rate as white households, median Black wealth would grow $44,963 and median Latino wealth would grow $51,552. This would shrink the wealth gap with white households by 43 and 50 percent respectively.
> The Racial Wealth Gap: Why Policy Matters | Demos
> 
> I do think that blacks and Hispanics would invest more if this was the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why did the Black - White wealth gap grow so much in the past 25 years?
> Shouldn't the opposite have held true since now generations of Blacks who have enjoyed Civil Rights should have been building more wealth, no?
> Do we have any evidence of Black equality?
> Absolutely not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have been shown why. Maybe you  read the DEMOS study perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Polish American grandmother was just a factory worker, and had amassed a net worth of about $300,000.
> She put down straight cash to buy a car for $10,000, and put down $80,000 straight cash on as a down payment for a house.
> 
> So, no I don't really believe  your sob stories, especially not with welfare in place to help prop you up if you fail.
> 
> I think you just don't know how to save, and invest wisely.
> Be that by actual investments, or investing in education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 56, retired and own my home.
> You're wrong.
> 
> .Your grandmother was white.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you believe. The documentation speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you supposedly could do it, why are other Blacks struggling, maybe because they're the inferior ones?
Click to expand...


Why are there whites like you? Maybe they are the inferior ones.


----------



## IM2

BuckToothMoron said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how i benefitted from the unequal treatment of our black citizens, or are you just trolling?
Click to expand...


Are you really this stupid?


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies.


Can you be specific? So far you've painted with a very broad brush.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why did the Black - White wealth gap grow so much in the past 25 years?
> Shouldn't the opposite have held true since now generations of Blacks who have enjoyed Civil Rights should have been building more wealth, no?
> Do we have any evidence of Black equality?
> Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been shown why. Maybe you  read the DEMOS study perhaps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Polish American grandmother was just a factory worker, and had amassed a net worth of about $300,000.
> She put down straight cash to buy a car for $10,000, and put down $80,000 straight cash on as a down payment for a house.
> 
> So, no I don't really believe  your sob stories, especially not with welfare in place to help prop you up if you fail.
> 
> I think you just don't know how to save, and invest wisely.
> Be that by actual investments, or investing in education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 56, retired and own my home.
> You're wrong.
> 
> .Your grandmother was white.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you believe. The documentation speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you supposedly could do it, why are other Blacks struggling, maybe because they're the inferior ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there whites like you? Maybe they are the inferior ones.
Click to expand...


The Whites who assume Blacks are equal, are  truly the inferior ones.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

IM2 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how i benefitted from the unequal treatment of our black citizens, or are you just trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?
Click to expand...


I didn't think you could answer, thanks for confirming. See ya!


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't? Ever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not when one side whines about being discriminated against when they are not or who cries about getting jobs taken from them by blacks when they are not, or who whines about 230 points on SAT scores in 8 out of over 3,000 universities even as whites are the majority of the students in the 8 universities  and they don't ever tell themselves they are playing the victim ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, now you're saying there IS such a thing as playing the victim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I am saying that if one side is making all those false claims and it's not playing the victim....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But it is, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you go tell these whites about how  they play the victim ....
Click to expand...



I tell people of every stripe, all the time.


----------



## Cossack1483

85% of Euro-Americans prefer  a homogenous european environ.  Unkocoon , negrofication is rephensible to the vast majority of Whites.  The colored are avoided like herpes.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
Click to expand...


Nothing.  You need to understand just exactly what racism is and what it does to people. .Then you won't ask dumb ass questions..
.
*Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5

*Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*
Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes

*Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies*
Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies

This is not about he made it why can't other blacks. That's looking at things from the white perspective. Whites have not faced white racism or anything close to it. Therefore looking at things as they do is a mistake.


----------



## Wyatt earp

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no intention of supporting your accusation, you have a moral obligation to withdraw it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here you go appeasing and enabling the racists again.
> 
> You  have made countless accusations that remain unproven. I said there is no such thing a playing the victim. I don't know what playing the victim is. I don't have to prove something I say does not exist. Why don't you show me what playing the victim is supposed to be.
Click to expand...




Look in the dictionary , your name is beside the  words playing the victim..





.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have been shown why. Maybe you  read the DEMOS study perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Polish American grandmother was just a factory worker, and had amassed a net worth of about $300,000.
> She put down straight cash to buy a car for $10,000, and put down $80,000 straight cash on as a down payment for a house.
> 
> So, no I don't really believe  your sob stories, especially not with welfare in place to help prop you up if you fail.
> 
> I think you just don't know how to save, and invest wisely.
> Be that by actual investments, or investing in education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 56, retired and own my home.
> You're wrong.
> 
> .Your grandmother was white.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you believe. The documentation speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you supposedly could do it, why are other Blacks struggling, maybe because they're the inferior ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there whites like you? Maybe they are the inferior ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Whites who assume Blacks are equal, are  truly the inferior ones.
Click to expand...


No whites like you are inferior.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be specific? So far you've painted with a very broad brush.
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
Click to expand...


Oh noes, I must have PTSD for hearing prejudiced dumb Polak jokes.
NOT.


----------



## IM2

BuckToothMoron said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how i benefitted from the unequal treatment of our black citizens, or are you just trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't think you could answer, thanks for confirming. See ya!
Click to expand...


I did answer. You can't be that stupid. Because number 1, you know how you have benefitted.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing.  You need to understand just exactly what racism is and what it does to people. .Then you won't ask dumb ass questions..
> .
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*
> Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes
> 
> *Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies*
> Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies
> 
> This is not about he made it why can't other blacks. That's looking at things from the white perspective. Whites have not faced white racism or anything close to it. Therefore looking at things as they do is a mistake.
Click to expand...




So, racism affected other people but not you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Polish American grandmother was just a factory worker, and had amassed a net worth of about $300,000.
> She put down straight cash to buy a car for $10,000, and put down $80,000 straight cash on as a down payment for a house.
> 
> So, no I don't really believe  your sob stories, especially not with welfare in place to help prop you up if you fail.
> 
> I think you just don't know how to save, and invest wisely.
> Be that by actual investments, or investing in education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 56, retired and own my home.
> You're wrong.
> 
> .Your grandmother was white.
> 
> It doesn't matter what you believe. The documentation speaks for itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you supposedly could do it, why are other Blacks struggling, maybe because they're the inferior ones?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are there whites like you? Maybe they are the inferior ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Whites who assume Blacks are equal, are  truly the inferior ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No whites like you are inferior.
Click to expand...


Blacks like you are inferior, who just keep their hand open demanding Whites hand over the loot, they owe you.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, I must have PTSD for hearing prejudiced dumb Polak jokes.
> NOT.
Click to expand...


Racism is not about telling jokes.

Try again.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be specific? So far you've painted with a very broad brush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Didn't think so.


----------



## Unkotare

Cossack1483 said:


> 85% of Euro-Americans prefer  a homogenous european environ.....




That's complete bullshit, but take your ass to Europe and try to find one, because you sure as hell won't get one in my country.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing.  You need to understand just exactly what racism is and what it does to people. .Then you won't ask dumb ass questions..
> .
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*
> Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes
> 
> *Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies*
> Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies
> 
> This is not about he made it why can't other blacks. That's looking at things from the white perspective. Whites have not faced white racism or anything close to it. Therefore looking at things as they do is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, racism affected other people but not you?
Click to expand...


C' mon man!  Questions like this are irritating.

Why in the FUCK do you think I worked 32 years in the black community? 

Dealing with the effects of racism is a lifelong struggle just like dealing with any other form of abuse.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, I must have PTSD for hearing prejudiced dumb Polak jokes.
> NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is not about telling jokes.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


I told a sensitive snowflake Black guy to go  "Dance with a girl, because Blacks are good dancers" and he replied all upset "That's offensive"

Aw, sniff, sniff complimenting Blacks is such a racist traumatizing experience.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing.  You need to understand just exactly what racism is and what it does to people. .Then you won't ask dumb ass questions..
> .
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*
> Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes
> 
> *Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies*
> Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies
> 
> This is not about he made it why can't other blacks. That's looking at things from the white perspective. Whites have not faced white racism or anything close to it. Therefore looking at things as they do is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, racism affected other people but not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C' mon man!  Questions like this are irritating.
> 
> Why in the FUCK do you think I worked 32 years in the black community?
> 
> Dealing with the effects of racism is a lifelong struggle just like dealing with any other form of abuse.
Click to expand...




And how did you triumph over that struggle where others haven't?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing.  You need to understand just exactly what racism is and what it does to people. .Then you won't ask dumb ass questions..
> .
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*
> Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes
> 
> *Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies*
> Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies
> 
> This is not about he made it why can't other blacks. That's looking at things from the white perspective. Whites have not faced white racism or anything close to it. Therefore looking at things as they do is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, racism affected other people but not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C' mon man!  Questions like this are irritating.
> 
> Why in the FUCK do you think I worked 32 years in the black community?
> 
> Dealing with the effects of racism is a lifelong struggle just like dealing with any other form of abuse.
Click to expand...



If it's so bad for Blacks in the U.S.A, then why don't more of them leave?
Are they lazy idiots, or masochists?

It's funny, during  the post Civil War segregation in the U.S South, Blacks overwhelmingly stayed in the Southern states.
Doesn't that suggest that something's wrong, no?


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be specific? So far you've painted with a very broad brush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't think so.
Click to expand...


Don't want to. And don't have to. This issue s not about me, it is about we. Therefore I do not have to specifically tell you where my hometown is. I can point to almost every lack community in the country and say the same thing. When you guys talk about blacks you paint with the broadest brush possible. .


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing.  You need to understand just exactly what racism is and what it does to people. .Then you won't ask dumb ass questions..
> .
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*
> Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes
> 
> *Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies*
> Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies
> 
> This is not about he made it why can't other blacks. That's looking at things from the white perspective. Whites have not faced white racism or anything close to it. Therefore looking at things as they do is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, racism affected other people but not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C' mon man!  Questions like this are irritating.
> 
> Why in the FUCK do you think I worked 32 years in the black community?
> 
> Dealing with the effects of racism is a lifelong struggle just like dealing with any other form of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how did you triumph over that struggle where others haven't?
Click to expand...


I'm not answering these questions unkotare. The issue is a macro level issue. We'll discus this at that level or we will not discuss .anything. This is why you were given the information. Try reading it.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing.  You need to understand just exactly what racism is and what it does to people. .Then you won't ask dumb ass questions..
> .
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*
> Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes
> 
> *Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies*
> Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies
> 
> This is not about he made it why can't other blacks. That's looking at things from the white perspective. Whites have not faced white racism or anything close to it. Therefore looking at things as they do is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, racism affected other people but not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C' mon man!  Questions like this are irritating.
> 
> Why in the FUCK do you think I worked 32 years in the black community?
> 
> Dealing with the effects of racism is a lifelong struggle just like dealing with any other form of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so bad for Blacks in the U.S.A, then why don't more of them leave?
> Are they lazy idiots, or masochists?
> 
> It's funny, during  the post Civil War segregation in the U.S South, Blacks overwhelmingly stayed in the Southern states.
> Doesn't that suggest that something's wrong, no?
Click to expand...


If it's so bad for your polish ass why don't YOU leave?

No. What .this suggests s that blacks were freed with no money and were unable to move.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be specific? So far you've painted with a very broad brush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want to. And don't have to. This issue s not about me, it is about we. Therefore I do not have to specifically tell you where my hometown is. I can point to almost every lack community in the country and say the same thing. When you guys talk about blacks you paint with the broadest brush possible. .
Click to expand...

I just proved you're a lying asshole. Don't get cute with me. I didn't ask where you live or what you fuck or anything else of a personal nature. You claimed whitely ruined your black community and you can't say how.

That says it all.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, I must have PTSD for hearing prejudiced dumb Polak jokes.
> NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is not about telling jokes.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told a sensitive snowflake Black guy to go  "Dance with a girl, because Blacks are good dancers" and he replied all upset "That's offensive"
> 
> Aw, sniff, sniff complimenting Blacks is such a racist traumatizing experience.
Click to expand...


You weren't trying to compliment hm. But this s a traumatizing experience:

.
Polish are not getting done like this. And certainly not in the same number.
.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be specific? So far you've painted with a very broad brush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want to. And don't have to. This issue s not about me, it is about we. Therefore I do not have to specifically tell you where my hometown is. I can point to almost every lack community in the country and say the same thing. When you guys talk about blacks you paint with the broadest brush possible. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just proved you're a lying asshole. Don't get cute with me. I didn't ask where you live or what you fuck or anything else of a personal nature. You claimed whitely ruined your black community and you can't say how.
> 
> That says it all.
Click to expand...


I will do what want to do with you and you will like it. .Redlining and building a highway right down the middle of our community to name 2.

Good enough? Now why is it that I gotta prove every mother fucking word but your bitch ass can cast all kids of aspersions on me personally with no prof time after fucking time?

I don't lie about these things you lousy son of a bitch. But you have lied about me and about blacks in general.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be specific? So far you've painted with a very broad brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want to. And don't have to. This issue s not about me, it is about we. Therefore I do not have to specifically tell you where my hometown is. I can point to almost every lack community in the country and say the same thing. When you guys talk about blacks you paint with the broadest brush possible. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just proved you're a lying asshole. Don't get cute with me. I didn't ask where you live or what you fuck or anything else of a personal nature. You claimed whitely ruined your black community and you can't say how.
> 
> That says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will do what want to do with you and you will like it. .Redlining and building a highway right down the middle of our community to name 2.
> 
> Good enough? Now why is it that I gotta prove every mother fucking word but your bitch ass can cast all kids of aspersions on me personally with no prof time after fucking time?
> 
> I don't lie about these things you lousy son of a bitch. But you have lied about me and about blacks in general.
Click to expand...

I'm not your slave boy, put your dick down. You can't back up your shit, don't try to make it my shortcoming.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be specific? So far you've painted with a very broad brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want to. And don't have to. This issue s not about me, it is about we. Therefore I do not have to specifically tell you where my hometown is. I can point to almost every lack community in the country and say the same thing. When you guys talk about blacks you paint with the broadest brush possible. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just proved you're a lying asshole. Don't get cute with me. I didn't ask where you live or what you fuck or anything else of a personal nature. You claimed whitely ruined your black community and you can't say how.
> 
> That says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will do what want to do with you and you will like it. .Redlining and building a highway right down the middle of our community to name 2.
> 
> Good enough? Now why is it that I gotta prove every mother fucking word but your bitch ass can cast all kids of aspersions on me personally with no prof time after fucking time?
> 
> I don't lie about these things you lousy son of a bitch. But you have lied about me and about blacks in general.
Click to expand...


How did building a highway ruin the community?  Was it a matter of homes destroyed by eminent domain or something?


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be specific? So far you've painted with a very broad brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want to. And don't have to. This issue s not about me, it is about we. Therefore I do not have to specifically tell you where my hometown is. I can point to almost every lack community in the country and say the same thing. When you guys talk about blacks you paint with the broadest brush possible. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just proved you're a lying asshole. Don't get cute with me. I didn't ask where you live or what you fuck or anything else of a personal nature. You claimed whitely ruined your black community and you can't say how.
> 
> That says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will do what want to do with you and you will like it. .Redlining and building a highway right down the middle of our community to name 2.
> 
> Good enough? Now why is it that I gotta prove every mother fucking word but your bitch ass can cast all kids of aspersions on me personally with no prof time after fucking time?
> 
> I don't lie about these things you lousy son of a bitch. But you have lied about me and about blacks in general.
Click to expand...

Many communities have had highways built through them. It typically boosts business, how could it not? That makes no sense. 

My bitch ass just asked you to back up your claims and I have to prove what? That I didn't ask you to back up your claims? Looks like you can't.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want to. And don't have to. This issue s not about me, it is about we. Therefore I do not have to specifically tell you where my hometown is. I can point to almost every lack community in the country and say the same thing. When you guys talk about blacks you paint with the broadest brush possible. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just proved you're a lying asshole. Don't get cute with me. I didn't ask where you live or what you fuck or anything else of a personal nature. You claimed whitely ruined your black community and you can't say how.
> 
> That says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will do what want to do with you and you will like it. .Redlining and building a highway right down the middle of our community to name 2.
> 
> Good enough? Now why is it that I gotta prove every mother fucking word but your bitch ass can cast all kids of aspersions on me personally with no prof time after fucking time?
> 
> I don't lie about these things you lousy son of a bitch. But you have lied about me and about blacks in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not your slave boy, put your dick down. You can't back up your shit, don't try to make it my shortcoming.
Click to expand...


You are what I make you. And I just gave you 2 examples of how  white racism destroyed our community. I don't make your shortcoming boy, you make hem yourself by being white and not bale to face the truth.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to. And don't have to. This issue s not about me, it is about we. Therefore I do not have to specifically tell you where my hometown is. I can point to almost every lack community in the country and say the same thing. When you guys talk about blacks you paint with the broadest brush possible. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just proved you're a lying asshole. Don't get cute with me. I didn't ask where you live or what you fuck or anything else of a personal nature. You claimed whitely ruined your black community and you can't say how.
> 
> That says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will do what want to do with you and you will like it. .Redlining and building a highway right down the middle of our community to name 2.
> 
> Good enough? Now why is it that I gotta prove every mother fucking word but your bitch ass can cast all kids of aspersions on me personally with no prof time after fucking time?
> 
> I don't lie about these things you lousy son of a bitch. But you have lied about me and about blacks in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not your slave boy, put your dick down. You can't back up your shit, don't try to make it my shortcoming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are what I make you. And I just gave you 2 examples of how  white racism destroyed our community. I don't make your shortcoming boy, you make hem yourself by being white and not bale to face the truth.
Click to expand...

Your "proof" is nonsense. Boy. Makes no sense. You fan the flames of racism and wonder why people reject you?


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't want to. And don't have to. This issue s not about me, it is about we. Therefore I do not have to specifically tell you where my hometown is. I can point to almost every lack community in the country and say the same thing. When you guys talk about blacks you paint with the broadest brush possible. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just proved you're a lying asshole. Don't get cute with me. I didn't ask where you live or what you fuck or anything else of a personal nature. You claimed whitely ruined your black community and you can't say how.
> 
> That says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will do what want to do with you and you will like it. .Redlining and building a highway right down the middle of our community to name 2.
> 
> Good enough? Now why is it that I gotta prove every mother fucking word but your bitch ass can cast all kids of aspersions on me personally with no prof time after fucking time?
> 
> I don't lie about these things you lousy son of a bitch. But you have lied about me and about blacks in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many communities have had highways built through them. It typically boosts business, how could it not? That makes no sense.
> 
> My bitch ass just asked you to back up your claims and I have to prove what? That I didn't ask you to back up your claims? Looks like you can't.
Click to expand...


 Why do I need to back my claims?  Why? Because your white ass doesn't want to believe it happens?

*Redlining: Still a thing*



> Case in point: This week the Department of Housing and Urban Development settled with the largest bank headquartered in Wisconsin over claims that it discriminated from 2008-2010 against black and Hispanic borrowers in Wisconsin, Illinois and Minnesota.



Redlining: Still a thing

This happened in 2015.

*Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?*
Why do retailers, restaurants and grocery stores stay out of communities that can afford (and want) them?



> David Mekarski, the village administrator for the south Chicago suburb of Olympia Fields, told a startling story this week at the American Planning Association's annual conference about a debate he recently had with a restaurant official. Why, he wanted to know, wouldn't quality restaurants come to his mixed-race community, where the average annual household income is $77,000, above the county average
> 
> The reply: "Black folks don’t tip, and so managers can’t maintain a quality staff. And if they can’t maintain a quality staff, they can’t maintain a quality restaurant.”
> 
> A gasp then rippled through the room in front of Mekarski. "This is one of the most pervasive and insidious forms of racism left in America today," he says.
> 
> There's a term for the phenomenon he's describing: retail redlining. The practice is a more recent and less studied variation on redlining as it's been historically recognized in the housing sector. In the context of retail, grocery stores, and restaurants, redlining refers to the "spatially discriminatory practice" of not serving certain communities because of their ethnic or racial composition, rather than their economic prospects.



Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?

I said a highway was built and it destroyed our community. Because that's what happened. It makes. perfect sense because it happens to back communities nation wide. I can't fan the flame of racism when I am in a den of racists. You just can't handle the truth.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to. And don't have to. This issue s not about me, it is about we. Therefore I do not have to specifically tell you where my hometown is. I can point to almost every lack community in the country and say the same thing. When you guys talk about blacks you paint with the broadest brush possible. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just proved you're a lying asshole. Don't get cute with me. I didn't ask where you live or what you fuck or anything else of a personal nature. You claimed whitely ruined your black community and you can't say how.
> 
> That says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will do what want to do with you and you will like it. .Redlining and building a highway right down the middle of our community to name 2.
> 
> Good enough? Now why is it that I gotta prove every mother fucking word but your bitch ass can cast all kids of aspersions on me personally with no prof time after fucking time?
> 
> I don't lie about these things you lousy son of a bitch. But you have lied about me and about blacks in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many communities have had highways built through them. It typically boosts business, how could it not? That makes no sense.
> 
> My bitch ass just asked you to back up your claims and I have to prove what? That I didn't ask you to back up your claims? Looks like you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I need to back my claims?  Why? Because your white ass doesn't want to believe it happens?
> 
> *Redlining: Still a thing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point: This week the Department of Housing and Urban Development settled with the largest bank headquartered in Wisconsin over claims that it discriminated from 2008-2010 against black and Hispanic borrowers in Wisconsin, Illinois and Minnesota.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining: Still a thing
> 
> This happened in 2015.
> 
> *Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?*
> Why do retailers, restaurants and grocery stores stay out of communities that can afford (and want) them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Mekarski, the village administrator for the south Chicago suburb of Olympia Fields, told a startling story this week at the American Planning Association's annual conference about a debate he recently had with a restaurant official. Why, he wanted to know, wouldn't quality restaurants come to his mixed-race community, where the average annual household income is $77,000, above the county average
> 
> The reply: "Black folks don’t tip, and so managers can’t maintain a quality staff. And if they can’t maintain a quality staff, they can’t maintain a quality restaurant.”
> 
> A gasp then rippled through the room in front of Mekarski. "This is one of the most pervasive and insidious forms of racism left in America today," he says.
> 
> There's a term for the phenomenon he's describing: retail redlining. The practice is a more recent and less studied variation on redlining as it's been historically recognized in the housing sector. In the context of retail, grocery stores, and restaurants, redlining refers to the "spatially discriminatory practice" of not serving certain communities because of their ethnic or racial composition, rather than their economic prospects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?
> 
> I said a highway was built and it destroyed our community. Because that's what happened. It makes. perfect sense because it happens to back communities nation wide. I can't fan the flame of racism when I am in a den of racists. You just can't handle the truth.
Click to expand...

If grocery stores think they will have problems in an area that should be their choice, not yours or the government. Now why would they be hesitant about investing in an area. The money isn't as green from black hands? Clean up your community and the money will pour in. Cry racism at every turn and keep them out. Your call.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing.  You need to understand just exactly what racism is and what it does to people. .Then you won't ask dumb ass questions..
> .
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*
> Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes
> 
> *Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies*
> Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies
> 
> This is not about he made it why can't other blacks. That's looking at things from the white perspective. Whites have not faced white racism or anything close to it. Therefore looking at things as they do is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, racism affected other people but not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C' mon man!  Questions like this are irritating.
> 
> Why in the FUCK do you think I worked 32 years in the black community?
> 
> Dealing with the effects of racism is a lifelong struggle just like dealing with any other form of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how did you triumph over that struggle where others haven't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not answering these questions unkotare. The issue is a macro level issue. ...it.
Click to expand...




Your avoidance reveals more than a simple answer would have. You and I both know what you really just said with that duck.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?
Click to expand...


Why should anyone give you the slightest credibility when you can't even be honest?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing.  You need to understand just exactly what racism is and what it does to people. .Then you won't ask dumb ass questions..
> .
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*
> Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes
> 
> *Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies*
> Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies
> 
> This is not about he made it why can't other blacks. That's looking at things from the white perspective. Whites have not faced white racism or anything close to it. Therefore looking at things as they do is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, racism affected other people but not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C' mon man!  Questions like this are irritating.
> 
> Why in the FUCK do you think I worked 32 years in the black community?
> 
> Dealing with the effects of racism is a lifelong struggle just like dealing with any other form of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how did you triumph over that struggle where others haven't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not answering these questions unkotare. The issue is a macro level issue. ...it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avoidance reveals more than a simple answer would have. You and I both know what you really just said with that duck.
Click to expand...


I'm not avoiding or ducking anything. I'm just not answering your questions. I know where you want to take this fool and its not where it should be taken..I  am here talking about how things have been for blacks and whites. Oprah is a billionaire, but blacks  have 15 times less wealth than whites so because Oprah is a billionaire doss this mean she has no righto say that whites are not racist?

I told you along time ago on anther thread that I am talking about this fro the macro level. So either that's how you will discuss it or you will not participate. There are 40 million blacks here.  About 1 million live in poverty. What I have done or do not do ends that. It doesn't reduce that number. So then there is no point of asking me how I supposedly conquered something when this society has not conquered it.


----------



## IM2

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone give you the slightest credibility when you can't even be honest?
Click to expand...


I have been honest. My credibility is not in question The facts support me. It is n YOU and the others here who must show different.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to. And don't have to. This issue s not about me, it is about we. Therefore I do not have to specifically tell you where my hometown is. I can point to almost every lack community in the country and say the same thing. When you guys talk about blacks you paint with the broadest brush possible. .
> 
> 
> 
> I just proved you're a lying asshole. Don't get cute with me. I didn't ask where you live or what you fuck or anything else of a personal nature. You claimed whitely ruined your black community and you can't say how.
> 
> That says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will do what want to do with you and you will like it. .Redlining and building a highway right down the middle of our community to name 2.
> 
> Good enough? Now why is it that I gotta prove every mother fucking word but your bitch ass can cast all kids of aspersions on me personally with no prof time after fucking time?
> 
> I don't lie about these things you lousy son of a bitch. But you have lied about me and about blacks in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many communities have had highways built through them. It typically boosts business, how could it not? That makes no sense.
> 
> My bitch ass just asked you to back up your claims and I have to prove what? That I didn't ask you to back up your claims? Looks like you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I need to back my claims?  Why? Because your white ass doesn't want to believe it happens?
> 
> *Redlining: Still a thing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point: This week the Department of Housing and Urban Development settled with the largest bank headquartered in Wisconsin over claims that it discriminated from 2008-2010 against black and Hispanic borrowers in Wisconsin, Illinois and Minnesota.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining: Still a thing
> 
> This happened in 2015.
> 
> *Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?*
> Why do retailers, restaurants and grocery stores stay out of communities that can afford (and want) them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Mekarski, the village administrator for the south Chicago suburb of Olympia Fields, told a startling story this week at the American Planning Association's annual conference about a debate he recently had with a restaurant official. Why, he wanted to know, wouldn't quality restaurants come to his mixed-race community, where the average annual household income is $77,000, above the county average
> 
> The reply: "Black folks don’t tip, and so managers can’t maintain a quality staff. And if they can’t maintain a quality staff, they can’t maintain a quality restaurant.”
> 
> A gasp then rippled through the room in front of Mekarski. "This is one of the most pervasive and insidious forms of racism left in America today," he says.
> 
> There's a term for the phenomenon he's describing: retail redlining. The practice is a more recent and less studied variation on redlining as it's been historically recognized in the housing sector. In the context of retail, grocery stores, and restaurants, redlining refers to the "spatially discriminatory practice" of not serving certain communities because of their ethnic or racial composition, rather than their economic prospects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?
> 
> I said a highway was built and it destroyed our community. Because that's what happened. It makes. perfect sense because it happens to back communities nation wide. I can't fan the flame of racism when I am in a den of racists. You just can't handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If grocery stores think they will have problems in an area that should be their choice, not yours or the government. Now why would they be hesitant about investing in an area. The money isn't as green from black hands? Clean up your community and the money will pour in. Cry racism at every turn and keep them out. Your call.
Click to expand...


Our community is clean. It's less crime riddled than yours. Put down the lies. If crying racism keeps white businesses out, then banks who have all the black dollars in them need to provide loans to the people who have money in their banks to start the businesses that t build their communities. And if crying racism is keeping white businesses out of back communities, then blacks take our trillion dollars and spend it elsewhere. When that happens and businesses start closing or cutting staff, the shit you talk will end.

The government decided to cut these communities up with highways and city governments have decided to give inceptives in the form of TIFFS and tax abatements to white businesses to not build in the black community. So maybe you need to know how things work before you start  another one of your anti government racist rants.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, racism affected other people but not you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C' mon man!  Questions like this are irritating.
> 
> Why in the FUCK do you think I worked 32 years in the black community?
> 
> Dealing with the effects of racism is a lifelong struggle just like dealing with any other form of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how did you triumph over that struggle where others haven't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not answering these questions unkotare. The issue is a macro level issue. ...it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avoidance reveals more than a simple answer would have. You and I both know what you really just said with that duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not avoiding or ducking anything. I'm just not answering your questions. ...
Click to expand...



That's exactly what ducking and avoiding IS, and we both know why you are doing it.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just proved you're a lying asshole. Don't get cute with me. I didn't ask where you live or what you fuck or anything else of a personal nature. You claimed whitely ruined your black community and you can't say how.
> 
> That says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will do what want to do with you and you will like it. .Redlining and building a highway right down the middle of our community to name 2.
> 
> Good enough? Now why is it that I gotta prove every mother fucking word but your bitch ass can cast all kids of aspersions on me personally with no prof time after fucking time?
> 
> I don't lie about these things you lousy son of a bitch. But you have lied about me and about blacks in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many communities have had highways built through them. It typically boosts business, how could it not? That makes no sense.
> 
> My bitch ass just asked you to back up your claims and I have to prove what? That I didn't ask you to back up your claims? Looks like you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I need to back my claims?  Why? Because your white ass doesn't want to believe it happens?
> 
> *Redlining: Still a thing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point: This week the Department of Housing and Urban Development settled with the largest bank headquartered in Wisconsin over claims that it discriminated from 2008-2010 against black and Hispanic borrowers in Wisconsin, Illinois and Minnesota.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining: Still a thing
> 
> This happened in 2015.
> 
> *Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?*
> Why do retailers, restaurants and grocery stores stay out of communities that can afford (and want) them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Mekarski, the village administrator for the south Chicago suburb of Olympia Fields, told a startling story this week at the American Planning Association's annual conference about a debate he recently had with a restaurant official. Why, he wanted to know, wouldn't quality restaurants come to his mixed-race community, where the average annual household income is $77,000, above the county average
> 
> The reply: "Black folks don’t tip, and so managers can’t maintain a quality staff. And if they can’t maintain a quality staff, they can’t maintain a quality restaurant.”
> 
> A gasp then rippled through the room in front of Mekarski. "This is one of the most pervasive and insidious forms of racism left in America today," he says.
> 
> There's a term for the phenomenon he's describing: retail redlining. The practice is a more recent and less studied variation on redlining as it's been historically recognized in the housing sector. In the context of retail, grocery stores, and restaurants, redlining refers to the "spatially discriminatory practice" of not serving certain communities because of their ethnic or racial composition, rather than their economic prospects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?
> 
> I said a highway was built and it destroyed our community. Because that's what happened. It makes. perfect sense because it happens to back communities nation wide. I can't fan the flame of racism when I am in a den of racists. You just can't handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If grocery stores think they will have problems in an area that should be their choice, not yours or the government. Now why would they be hesitant about investing in an area. The money isn't as green from black hands? Clean up your community and the money will pour in. Cry racism at every turn and keep them out. Your call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our community is clean. It's less crime riddled than yours. Put down the lies. If crying racism keeps white businesses out, then banks who have all the black dollars in them need to provide loans to the people who have money in their banks to start the businesses that t build their communities. And if crying racism is keeping white businesses out of back communities, then blacks take our trillion dollars and spend it elsewhere. When that happens and businesses start closing or cutting staff, the shit you talk will end.
> 
> The government decided to cut these communities up with highways and city governments have decided to give inceptives in the form of TIFFS and tax abatements to white businesses to not build in the black community. So maybe you need to know how things work before you start  another one of your anti government racist rants.
Click to expand...

You have no idea what the crime rate is here. If your community was sound business would move in, that's how capitalism works. Green is green.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> C' mon man!  Questions like this are irritating.
> 
> Why in the FUCK do you think I worked 32 years in the black community?
> 
> Dealing with the effects of racism is a lifelong struggle just like dealing with any other form of abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how did you triumph over that struggle where others haven't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not answering these questions unkotare. The issue is a macro level issue. ...it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avoidance reveals more than a simple answer would have. You and I both know what you really just said with that duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not avoiding or ducking anything. I'm just not answering your questions. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what ducking and avoiding IS, and we both know why you are doing it.
Click to expand...


.So why am I doing it?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how did you triumph over that struggle where others haven't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not answering these questions unkotare. The issue is a macro level issue. ...it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avoidance reveals more than a simple answer would have. You and I both know what you really just said with that duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not avoiding or ducking anything. I'm just not answering your questions. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what ducking and avoiding IS, and we both know why you are doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .So why am I doing it?
Click to expand...




Answer my questions and I'll answer yours.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will do what want to do with you and you will like it. .Redlining and building a highway right down the middle of our community to name 2.
> 
> Good enough? Now why is it that I gotta prove every mother fucking word but your bitch ass can cast all kids of aspersions on me personally with no prof time after fucking time?
> 
> I don't lie about these things you lousy son of a bitch. But you have lied about me and about blacks in general.
> 
> 
> 
> Many communities have had highways built through them. It typically boosts business, how could it not? That makes no sense.
> 
> My bitch ass just asked you to back up your claims and I have to prove what? That I didn't ask you to back up your claims? Looks like you can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I need to back my claims?  Why? Because your white ass doesn't want to believe it happens?
> 
> *Redlining: Still a thing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case in point: This week the Department of Housing and Urban Development settled with the largest bank headquartered in Wisconsin over claims that it discriminated from 2008-2010 against black and Hispanic borrowers in Wisconsin, Illinois and Minnesota.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining: Still a thing
> 
> This happened in 2015.
> 
> *Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?*
> Why do retailers, restaurants and grocery stores stay out of communities that can afford (and want) them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Mekarski, the village administrator for the south Chicago suburb of Olympia Fields, told a startling story this week at the American Planning Association's annual conference about a debate he recently had with a restaurant official. Why, he wanted to know, wouldn't quality restaurants come to his mixed-race community, where the average annual household income is $77,000, above the county average
> 
> The reply: "Black folks don’t tip, and so managers can’t maintain a quality staff. And if they can’t maintain a quality staff, they can’t maintain a quality restaurant.”
> 
> A gasp then rippled through the room in front of Mekarski. "This is one of the most pervasive and insidious forms of racism left in America today," he says.
> 
> There's a term for the phenomenon he's describing: retail redlining. The practice is a more recent and less studied variation on redlining as it's been historically recognized in the housing sector. In the context of retail, grocery stores, and restaurants, redlining refers to the "spatially discriminatory practice" of not serving certain communities because of their ethnic or racial composition, rather than their economic prospects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?
> 
> I said a highway was built and it destroyed our community. Because that's what happened. It makes. perfect sense because it happens to back communities nation wide. I can't fan the flame of racism when I am in a den of racists. You just can't handle the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If grocery stores think they will have problems in an area that should be their choice, not yours or the government. Now why would they be hesitant about investing in an area. The money isn't as green from black hands? Clean up your community and the money will pour in. Cry racism at every turn and keep them out. Your call.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our community is clean. It's less crime riddled than yours. Put down the lies. If crying racism keeps white businesses out, then banks who have all the black dollars in them need to provide loans to the people who have money in their banks to start the businesses that t build their communities. And if crying racism is keeping white businesses out of back communities, then blacks take our trillion dollars and spend it elsewhere. When that happens and businesses start closing or cutting staff, the shit you talk will end.
> 
> The government decided to cut these communities up with highways and city governments have decided to give inceptives in the form of TIFFS and tax abatements to white businesses to not build in the black community. So maybe you need to know how things work before you start  another one of your anti government racist rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what the crime rate is here. If your community was sound business would move in, that's how capitalism works. Green is green.
Click to expand...


I'm talking about the United States white population. Our crime rate is lower than that. You see, blacks have a 1 trillion dollar economy and we spend most of it with white business, therefore our community must be sound business. You talk about an imaginary capitalism. A capitalism where there is no racism, nationalism, ethnocentrism or sexism. That capitalism does not exist.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not answering these questions unkotare. The issue is a macro level issue. ...it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avoidance reveals more than a simple answer would have. You and I both know what you really just said with that duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not avoiding or ducking anything. I'm just not answering your questions. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what ducking and avoiding IS, and we both know why you are doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .So why am I doing it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer my questions and I'll answer yours.
Click to expand...


There has been no triumph over anything dunce. You do not triumph until the problem you are dealing with is gone. Just because I say my life is fine doesn't indicate any of the things you have assumed. Nor does anyone have to be a miserable loser for pointing out past and continuing white racism. You say you are not a racist but you buy into all the same ideas.

LeBron James life is much finer than mine, but that did not stop the N word from being painted on his gate. So what's your fucking point?



> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



This was the OP And as  usual you nr the rest of the racists here do not want to discuss the real issue. The OP was not about how I triumphed over something according to your opinion. You are the one ducking and dodging he issue presented. And you do so to try denying how racism exists now and how it impacts  the lives of blacks today.  Nor do any of you want to admit that whites have been given government help and rights no one else got that has benefitted them to this very moment. You and the others here are dodging this .

I know why you asked the questions, that's why I didn't and will not ever answer them. YOU need to read the information you were given, them start understanding that racism by whites is not this simple thing you and the other white racists think it is.


----------



## Moonglow

How a person acts is up to that person..When you burn and loot business in your community, no one wants to invest in that community...


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> How a person acts is up to that person..When you burn and loot business in your community, no one wants to invest in that community...



So I guess that is why white communities still get businesses in them after they riot over winning a college football game.

Try taking about the OP.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bear513 said:


> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .





Nope.

Conservatives supported owning slaves.

At that time, the conservatives were the Democrats.

RWNJs are quick to lie about this but I never see even one of being against the racism of today's Republican Party. Why is that"


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> .
> Ain't that right Bear? We don't hold he sons responsible for the sins of their fathers, right Bear?
> 
> We are talking about the 100 years after slavery now. Don't be scurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your OP begs to differ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it does not.
> 
> *So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you can make a single post without banging on about slavery. And you haven't managed that here.
Click to expand...


What he says is true and actually, worse than what he said here.

Whites continue to benefit and even profit by keeping Blacks down. That's simply fact.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone give you the slightest credibility when you can't even be honest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been honest. My credibility is not in question The facts support me. It is n YOU and the others here who must show different.
Click to expand...


No, you have not.  You conclusively stated that I have made racist comments to your posts in the past (which is amusing seeing as how I'm Asian and not white) and when I asked you to cite them you can't produce anything.


----------



## IM2

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone give you the slightest credibility when you can't even be honest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been honest. My credibility is not in question The facts support me. It is n YOU and the others here who must show different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you have not.  You conclusively stated that I have made racist comments to your posts in the past (which is amusing seeing as how I'm Asian and not white) and when I asked you to cite them you can't produce anything.
Click to expand...


I have been homest.


Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to talk about the subject. i am not going to waste time looking for all the things you said just because you want to lie . This thread is  about  the 100 years after slavery. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone give you the slightest credibility when you can't even be honest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been honest. My credibility is not in question The facts support me. It is n YOU and the others here who must show different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you have not.  You conclusively stated that I have made racist comments to your posts in the past (which is amusing seeing as how I'm Asian and not white) and when I asked you to cite them you can't produce anything.
Click to expand...


What was your purpose for post #2? If you did not care, if your feelings about this was so?. then why enter this thread? Why was it so  important for you t tell me that just like the white racists' do?

Then after you repeat the same behavior as racists then you want me to go digging all over the internet t find evidence of your racism. When I dnt do it  I suddenly can't do it and I am not bring honest when post number 2 showed evidence of your problem.

Because the same thing the OP was about that was done to us was done to you if you are Asian Your ass could not own land on the west coast. f you owned land In Oregon you got your asses beat down by whites. This was after slavery.. If you are Japanese you got put in interment camps and got reparations for it.  So exactly what would your problem be with me calling out these whites racists on their accusation of how blacks are getting things at the expense of whites? And still today, you Asians catch the same hell from whites as we do. So then what was your reason for post #2?


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone give you the slightest credibility when you can't even be honest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been honest. My credibility is not in question The facts support me. It is n YOU and the others here who must show different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you have not.  You conclusively stated that I have made racist comments to your posts in the past (which is amusing seeing as how I'm Asian and not white) and when I asked you to cite them you can't produce anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been homest.
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone give you the slightest credibility when you can't even be honest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been honest. My credibility is not in question The facts support me. It is n YOU and the others here who must show different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you have not.  You conclusively stated that I have made racist comments to your posts in the past (which is amusing seeing as how I'm Asian and not white) and when I asked you to cite them you can't produce anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was your purpose for post #2? If you did not care, if your feelings about this was so?. then why enter this thread? Why was it so  important for you t tell me that just like the white racists' do?
> 
> Then after you repeat the same behavior as racists then you want me to go digging all over the internet t find evidence of your racism. When I dnt do it  I suddenly can't do it and I am not bring honest when post number 2 showed evidence of your problem.
> 
> Because the same thing the OP was about that was done to us was done to you if you are Asian Your ass could not own land on the west coast. f you owned land In Oregon you got your asses beat down by whites. This was after slavery.. If you are Japanese you got put in interment camps and got reparations for it.  So exactly what would your problem be with me calling out these whites racists on their accusation of how blacks are getting things at the expense of whites? And still today, you Asians catch the same hell from whites as we do. So then what was your reason for post #2?
Click to expand...


Actually, DTMB entered the thread asking "So?" about your OP.  That seemed to be him asking what the point of your OP was.  In response, you implied that he was too frightened to talk about the OP, and his response to that was when he said he didn't give a shit.  How, exactly, was that "the same behavior as racists?"

After that, in post #9, you responded with this:


IM2 said:


> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .



So you claimed that DTMB has made racist posts about blacks wanting free shit, use that claim to accuse him of "not being man enough to face the truth," then refuse to back up the claim with any evidence.  After that, you still feel comfortable claiming you have been honest?  

If you could provide a single post from DTMB in which he says, or hell, even implies, that black people want a bunch of free shit, perhaps an objective reader might be convinced to believe you are doing anything other than creating straw men to argue against.  As it is, you pretty clearly seem to be projecting your perceptions of racism onto DTMB.  

As far as your OP, I would like to echo DTMB's sentiment in asking just what the point of it is?  Are you looking for suggestions about how to improve race relations, or how to improve the way government treats members of different races?  Are you looking for white posters to acknowledge that systemic racism has been a part of the US?  Are there specific posters you are trying to reach (this seems unlikely, considering your interactions with DTMB)?  What do you hope to accomplish with this thread?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh noes, I must have PTSD for hearing prejudiced dumb Polak jokes.
> NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is not about telling jokes.
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told a sensitive snowflake Black guy to go  "Dance with a girl, because Blacks are good dancers" and he replied all upset "That's offensive"
> 
> Aw, sniff, sniff complimenting Blacks is such a racist traumatizing experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You weren't trying to compliment hm. But this s a traumatizing experience:
> 
> .
> Polish are not getting done like this. And certainly not in the same number.
> .
Click to expand...



Why are Black cops more likely to kill Blacks than White cops?

Black suspects more likely to be shot by black cops, not white officers

Among a sample of 2,699 fatal police killings between 2013 and 2015, the study found that the odds of a black suspect being killed by a black police officer were consistently greater than the odds of a black suspect getting killed by a white officer.

“When either the violent crime rate or the demographics of a city are accounted for, we find that white police officers are not significantly more likely to kill a black suspect,” wrote co-authors John R. Lott Jr. and Carlisle E. Moody of the Crime Prevention Research Center.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say that you came from a poor community, but your life is just fine. What is the difference between you and someone who's life is not just fine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing.  You need to understand just exactly what racism is and what it does to people. .Then you won't ask dumb ass questions..
> .
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*
> Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes
> 
> *Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies*
> Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies
> 
> This is not about he made it why can't other blacks. That's looking at things from the white perspective. Whites have not faced white racism or anything close to it. Therefore looking at things as they do is a mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, racism affected other people but not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C' mon man!  Questions like this are irritating.
> 
> Why in the FUCK do you think I worked 32 years in the black community?
> 
> Dealing with the effects of racism is a lifelong struggle just like dealing with any other form of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so bad for Blacks in the U.S.A, then why don't more of them leave?
> Are they lazy idiots, or masochists?
> 
> It's funny, during  the post Civil War segregation in the U.S South, Blacks overwhelmingly stayed in the Southern states.
> Doesn't that suggest that something's wrong, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad for your polish ass why don't YOU leave?
> 
> No. What .this suggests s that blacks were freed with no money and were unable to move.
Click to expand...


Well, I'm certainly considering a move to Poland, eventually.
Because Poland's safer than the U.S.A,  because you know who aren't there.

But, where I am I wouldn't say it's particularly bad, because my area isn't very Black.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to. And don't have to. This issue s not about me, it is about we. Therefore I do not have to specifically tell you where my hometown is. I can point to almost every lack community in the country and say the same thing. When you guys talk about blacks you paint with the broadest brush possible. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just proved you're a lying asshole. Don't get cute with me. I didn't ask where you live or what you fuck or anything else of a personal nature. You claimed whitely ruined your black community and you can't say how.
> 
> That says it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will do what want to do with you and you will like it. .Redlining and building a highway right down the middle of our community to name 2.
> 
> Good enough? Now why is it that I gotta prove every mother fucking word but your bitch ass can cast all kids of aspersions on me personally with no prof time after fucking time?
> 
> I don't lie about these things you lousy son of a bitch. But you have lied about me and about blacks in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not your slave boy, put your dick down. You can't back up your shit, don't try to make it my shortcoming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are what I make you. And I just gave you 2 examples of how  white racism destroyed our community. I don't make your shortcoming boy, you make hem yourself by being white and not bale to face the truth.
Click to expand...


Oh okay, so Whites make it so a lot of Black males leave behind fatherless homes?

When in doubt, blame Whitey.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing.  You need to understand just exactly what racism is and what it does to people. .Then you won't ask dumb ass questions..
> .
> *Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5*
> Racism itself may be a traumatic experience.
> Can Racism Cause PTSD? Implications for DSM-5
> 
> *Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes*
> Multiple Pathways Linking Racism to Health Outcomes
> 
> *Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies*
> Psychophysiology in African-American Samples: Howard University Studies
> 
> This is not about he made it why can't other blacks. That's looking at things from the white perspective. Whites have not faced white racism or anything close to it. Therefore looking at things as they do is a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, racism affected other people but not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C' mon man!  Questions like this are irritating.
> 
> Why in the FUCK do you think I worked 32 years in the black community?
> 
> Dealing with the effects of racism is a lifelong struggle just like dealing with any other form of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so bad for Blacks in the U.S.A, then why don't more of them leave?
> Are they lazy idiots, or masochists?
> 
> It's funny, during  the post Civil War segregation in the U.S South, Blacks overwhelmingly stayed in the Southern states.
> Doesn't that suggest that something's wrong, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad for your polish ass why don't YOU leave?
> 
> No. What .this suggests s that blacks were freed with no money and were unable to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm certainly considering a move to Poland, eventually.
> ......
Click to expand...


You've been talking that empty shit since you got here, newbie. Everyone knows you're full of shit by now.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, racism affected other people but not you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C' mon man!  Questions like this are irritating.
> 
> Why in the FUCK do you think I worked 32 years in the black community?
> 
> Dealing with the effects of racism is a lifelong struggle just like dealing with any other form of abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so bad for Blacks in the U.S.A, then why don't more of them leave?
> Are they lazy idiots, or masochists?
> 
> It's funny, during  the post Civil War segregation in the U.S South, Blacks overwhelmingly stayed in the Southern states.
> Doesn't that suggest that something's wrong, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad for your polish ass why don't YOU leave?
> 
> No. What .this suggests s that blacks were freed with no money and were unable to move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm certainly considering a move to Poland, eventually.
> ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been talking that empty shit since you got here, newbie. Everyone knows you're full of shit by now.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't want to raise kids in a White minority country, thus far I don't have kids, but if I did I'd definitely want to raise them in Poland, away from the savages.


----------



## Unkotare

All talk ^^^^^^^ never going anywhere ^^^^^^


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> All talk ^^^^^^^ never going anywhere ^^^^^^



Just because someone doesn't do something immediately, doesn't mean they won't do it.
Only in your primitive, impatient mind.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.


My ancestors were Indians, so bite me.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
Click to expand...


I oppose black racism. (white racism, too)

I really don't meet any Indian or Asian racists much.

Where is exactly did you you grow up, IM2? City is good enough.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone give you the slightest credibility when you can't even be honest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been honest. My credibility is not in question The facts support me. It is n YOU and the others here who must show different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you have not.  You conclusively stated that I have made racist comments to your posts in the past (which is amusing seeing as how I'm Asian and not white) and when I asked you to cite them you can't produce anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I have been homest.*
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you really don't know what you're talking about do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I. chose not to look for your comment. Not that they do not exist. There is a difference.
> 
> I am not going to allow you guys to take this topic off the subject and to make personal attacks until the thread gets shut down like the other one  that questioned the beliefs whites have relative to who has been given things.  This thread is about the 100 years after slavery ended. If you don't care, then why are you here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should anyone give you the slightest credibility when you can't even be honest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been honest. My credibility is not in question The facts support me. It is n YOU and the others here who must show different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you have not.  You conclusively stated that I have made racist comments to your posts in the past (which is amusing seeing as how I'm Asian and not white) and when I asked you to cite them you can't produce anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was your purpose for post #2? If you did not care, if your feelings about this was so?. then why enter this thread? Why was it so  important for you t tell me that just like the white racists' do?
> 
> Then after you repeat the same behavior as racists then you want me to go digging all over the internet t find evidence of your racism. When I dnt do it  I suddenly can't do it and I am not bring honest when post number 2 showed evidence of your problem.
> 
> Because the same thing the OP was about that was done to us was done to you if you are Asian Your ass could not own land on the west coast. f you owned land In Oregon you got your asses beat down by whites. This was after slavery.. If you are Japanese you got put in interment camps and got reparations for it.  So exactly what would your problem be with me calling out these whites racists on their accusation of how blacks are getting things at the expense of whites? And still today, you Asians catch the same hell from whites as we do. So then what was your reason for post #2?
Click to expand...



Yep, you've definitely been homest. Also homiest and homerist, too.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> All talk ^^^^^^^ never going anywhere ^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because someone doesn't do something immediately, doesn't mean they won't do it.
> Only in your primitive, impatient mind.
Click to expand...






Fraud ^^^^^^. Coward^^^^^


----------



## K9Buck

How did the slave trade work out for modern blacks like LeBron James, Beyonce, Oprah, etc.?


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.


I'm white and my ancestors in the old country were serfs (slaves). Yet, I don't go whining around about how some people benefitted from that, and whine about how someone should give me money... 
Blacks today are benefitting from AA, which is reverse discrimination, and I'm not all whiny about it. Some of us are actually ok will STILL giving you all another hand up. A thank you would be nice.


----------



## jon_berzerk

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



are you saying the slaves did not benefit from being freed


----------



## IM2

Mudda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fraud ^^^^^^.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the one with the avatar of an ugly woman with facial hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boring troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's up with the avatar, are you confused as to your gender?
Click to expand...


When you resort to attacking someone's avatar, you show that you are a worthless troll who has nothing to contribute.


----------



## IM2

jon_berzerk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you saying the slaves did not benefit from being freed
Click to expand...


I am saying that whites blame everyone else now for getting things at their expense but cannot see how its been them who have been given the most off the backs of others.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you saying the slaves did not benefit from being freed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am saying that whites blame everyone else now for getting things at their expense but cannot see how its been them who have been given the most off the backs of others.
Click to expand...

It's called working your way up. You lazy mofos want everything given to you. Look at Obama, he stayed in school and worked hard to get where he is. You should try it sometimes.


----------



## IM2

Mudda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you saying the slaves did not benefit from being freed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am saying that whites blame everyone else now for getting things at their expense but cannot see how its been them who have been given the most off the backs of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called working your way up. You lazy mofos want everything given to you. Look at Obama, he stayed in school and worked hard to get where he is. You should try it sometimes.
Click to expand...


I think the you whites need to understand that you guys have not worked near as hard as we have.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> Racism is not about telling jokes.



And yet here you are making one big joke out of it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

IM2 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you saying the slaves did not benefit from being freed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am saying that whites blame everyone else now for getting things at their expense but cannot see how its been them who have been given the most off the backs of others.
Click to expand...


what a crock of bologna


----------



## LOIE

Tilly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into the benefits gained by the black people who hunted down and enslaved and sold their fellow black people to the white devil?
Click to expand...

I must respond to this with part of Edward Ball's book "Slaves in the Family." He actually went to Africa and spoke to descendants of the tribal leaders who sold their fellow black people.

"Why did the chiefs allow people to be sold from here?" he asked.  "It was a business everybody was doing. One can't say why a businessman does business," Deen Kanu said.
"If the chief of Maforki wanted to protect his people,' I said, "why would he allow them to be sold? Is that a stupid question?"
"No, not, it's not a stupid question."  Then Madame Modu said, "It's an obvious question. They wanted money."
"The things the British gave your families in exchange for slaves," I said, "weren't unusual."
"Not special, no," said Kanu.  Rum, guns, tobacco."
"Was it worth it?" I asked.  "I wasn't," said Kanu.
"What would you say to black Americans who point out that Africans sold their brothers and sisters?"
"Well, that is the question. We say that it was a long mistake, a long mistake by our ancestors."
"It was evil, actually, to sell your brother," Kanu said.
"When someone does evil in your society, how does he or she compensate for it?"
"You pray for forgiveness to the Almighty, "said Kanu. "When we sit together, we sometimes pray for those things that our ancestors have done, two, three hundred years ago. When you discover this collective responsibility, this evil act which had been committed both by the Africans and the Americans, by your ancestors, what are you to do now to remedy it? We know slavery has been abolished, but the evil has already been committed."
The book goes on to explain a prayer ceremony that was held to pray for forgiveness for both families represented there.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you saying the slaves did not benefit from being freed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am saying that whites blame everyone else now for getting things at their expense but cannot see how its been them who have been given the most off the backs of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called working your way up. You lazy mofos want everything given to you. Look at Obama, he stayed in school and worked hard to get where he is. You should try it sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the you whites need to understand that you guys have not worked near as hard as we have.
Click to expand...

Whites built this country for you to prosper in. Pull your pants up and stop whining already.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.


It's true. But what about the progress made in the 1970s. You can't deny the 70s were better for blacks than the 60s, right?

Ok now think about the 80s, 90s and 17 years into the next century. Are you ever gonna stop whining?

Most poor people are trapped in generational poverty. We need the people in the poor communities to strive to get out. To break the cycle. To stop talking eubonics. Stop having kids you can't afford and raise the kids you have.

My grandparents got out of Greece and worked shitty jobs so that we could have a better life. Why can't black people leave the hood? Get out!


----------



## IM2

Delores Paulk said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into the benefits gained by the black people who hunted down and enslaved and sold their fellow black people to the white devil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must respond to this with part of Edward Ball's book "Slaves in the Family." He actually went to Africa and spoke to descendants of the tribal leaders who sold their fellow black people.
> 
> "Why did the chiefs allow people to be sold from here?" he asked.  "It was a business everybody was doing. One can't say why a businessman does business," Deen Kanu said.
> "If the chief of Maforki wanted to protect his people,' I said, "why would he allow them to be sold? Is that a stupid question?"
> "No, not, it's not a stupid question."  Then Madame Modu said, "It's an obvious question. They wanted money."
> "The things the British gave your families in exchange for slaves," I said, "weren't unusual."
> "Not special, no," said Kanu.  Rum, guns, tobacco."
> "Was it worth it?" I asked.  "I wasn't," said Kanu.
> "What would you say to black Americans who point out that Africans sold their brothers and sisters?"
> "Well, that is the question. We say that it was a long mistake, a long mistake by our ancestors."
> "It was evil, actually, to sell your brother," Kanu said.
> "When someone does evil in your society, how does he or she compensate for it?"
> "You pray for forgiveness to the Almighty, "said Kanu. "When we sit together, we sometimes pray for those things that our ancestors have done, two, three hundred years ago. When you discover this collective responsibility, this evil act which had been committed both by the Africans and the Americans, by your ancestors, what are you to do now to remedy it? We know slavery has been abolished, but the evil has already been committed."
> The book goes on to explain a prayer ceremony that was held to pray for forgiveness for both families represented there.
Click to expand...


The thing here is that we are discussing the years after slavery was over. Slavery has nothing to do with this discussion. This discussion is about the 100 years after slavery was made illegal. These guys don't want to discuss that, because they can't make disingenuous claims about how blacks hunted down enslaved and sold each other, At this point in our history blacks did not make the laws that excluded them from opportunities for the next 100 years. That was done by whites.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into the benefits gained by the black people who hunted down and enslaved and sold their fellow black people to the white devil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must respond to this with part of Edward Ball's book "Slaves in the Family." He actually went to Africa and spoke to descendants of the tribal leaders who sold their fellow black people.
> 
> "Why did the chiefs allow people to be sold from here?" he asked.  "It was a business everybody was doing. One can't say why a businessman does business," Deen Kanu said.
> "If the chief of Maforki wanted to protect his people,' I said, "why would he allow them to be sold? Is that a stupid question?"
> "No, not, it's not a stupid question."  Then Madame Modu said, "It's an obvious question. They wanted money."
> "The things the British gave your families in exchange for slaves," I said, "weren't unusual."
> "Not special, no," said Kanu.  Rum, guns, tobacco."
> "Was it worth it?" I asked.  "I wasn't," said Kanu.
> "What would you say to black Americans who point out that Africans sold their brothers and sisters?"
> "Well, that is the question. We say that it was a long mistake, a long mistake by our ancestors."
> "It was evil, actually, to sell your brother," Kanu said.
> "When someone does evil in your society, how does he or she compensate for it?"
> "You pray for forgiveness to the Almighty, "said Kanu. "When we sit together, we sometimes pray for those things that our ancestors have done, two, three hundred years ago. When you discover this collective responsibility, this evil act which had been committed both by the Africans and the Americans, by your ancestors, what are you to do now to remedy it? We know slavery has been abolished, but the evil has already been committed."
> The book goes on to explain a prayer ceremony that was held to pray for forgiveness for both families represented there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing here is that we are discussing the years after slavery was over. Slavery has nothing to do with this discussion. This discussion is about the 100 years after slavery was made illegal. These guys don't want to discuss that, because they can't make disingenuous claims about how blacks hunted down enslaved and sold each other, At this point in our history blacks did not make the laws that excluded them from opportunities for the next 100 years. That was done by whites.
Click to expand...

It was a process to get where we all are today. The slaves were freed and could do what they wanted. That laws barred them from white society is irrelevant as they were free to start their own society in the US, which they did, and now look at you all.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> I told you along time ago on anther thread that I am talking about this fro the macro level. So either that's how you will discuss it or you will not participate. There are 40 million blacks here.  About 1 million live in poverty. What I have done or do not do ends that. It doesn't reduce that number. So then there is no point of asking me how I supposedly conquered something when this society has not conquered it.


Wow, you're an authoritarian little prick, aren't you? Maybe the problem with blacks is that too many think like you do. Those that don't listen to your shrill irrelevant voice can and do succeed in life. You sell hate. I'd encourage any black folks, well anyone period, to chose a positive path and optimistic outlook. We choose our own destiny.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> At this point in our history blacks did not make the laws that excluded them from opportunities for the next 100 years. That was done by whites.


That's true with everyone, everywhere and anytime in man's history. But somehow you think it should have been different here. You live in a world that never was.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. But what about the progress made in the 1970s. You can't deny the 70s were better for blacks than the 60s, right?
> 
> Ok now think about the 80s, 90s and 17 years into the next century. Are you ever gonna stop whining?
> 
> Most poor people are trapped in generational poverty. We need the people in the poor communities to strive to get out. To break the cycle. To stop talking eubonics. Stop having kids you can't afford and raise the kids you have.
> 
> My grandparents got out of Greece and worked shitty jobs so that we could have a better life. Why can't black people leave the hood? Get out!
Click to expand...

.
You apparently have not read the statistical data pertaining to economic factors between blacks and whites.  In relation to whites  blacks are still unemployed at rates we were in the 60's. Poverty is still the same relative to whites as it was in the 60's. Income compared to whites is the same as it was in the 60's.

And it's not because we choose to be poor. DEMOS  did a study and it shows that it  is PUBLIC POICY that has created The problem Today 17 years into the next century whites have 15 times the wealth of blacks. SO then maybe you need to go look  at the facts.

 Your opinion on this matter is not enough. When you don't know information you need to shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you along time ago on anther thread that I am talking about this fro the macro level. So either that's how you will discuss it or you will not participate. There are 40 million blacks here.  About 10 million live in poverty. What I have done or do not do ends that. It doesn't reduce that number. So then there is no point of asking me how I supposedly conquered something when this society has not conquered it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're an authoritarian little prick, aren't you? Maybe the problem with blacks is that too many think like you do. Those that don't listen to your shrill irrelevant voice can and do succeed in life. You sell hate. I'd encourage any black folks, well anyone period, to chose a positive path and optimistic outlook. We choose our own destiny.
Click to expand...


It's not authoritarian to ask to discus the topic at the macro level, because the laws that created the problems were macro level laws and policies.

YOU  create hate. But you think your racism is right. Black folks lisen to me and become successful. Why? Because they know I am not going to soft soap them or lie about how racism doesn't matter. .You are crazy if you really think that a whole lot of blacks are going tp listen to you talk about how to be successful  telling them to ignore the racism we face that you don't and that you imagine doesn't exist while you practice it.

As for your last post, no that's not how it has been for everyone. And if you want to copy all the wrongs done by every other civiiizaton to make excuses then understand that those civilizations were destroyed. So then do you want to suffer the same fate or do you want to do better?


----------



## IM2

Mudda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into the benefits gained by the black people who hunted down and enslaved and sold their fellow black people to the white devil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must respond to this with part of Edward Ball's book "Slaves in the Family." He actually went to Africa and spoke to descendants of the tribal leaders who sold their fellow black people.
> 
> "Why did the chiefs allow people to be sold from here?" he asked.  "It was a business everybody was doing. One can't say why a businessman does business," Deen Kanu said.
> "If the chief of Maforki wanted to protect his people,' I said, "why would he allow them to be sold? Is that a stupid question?"
> "No, not, it's not a stupid question."  Then Madame Modu said, "It's an obvious question. They wanted money."
> "The things the British gave your families in exchange for slaves," I said, "weren't unusual."
> "Not special, no," said Kanu.  Rum, guns, tobacco."
> "Was it worth it?" I asked.  "I wasn't," said Kanu.
> "What would you say to black Americans who point out that Africans sold their brothers and sisters?"
> "Well, that is the question. We say that it was a long mistake, a long mistake by our ancestors."
> "It was evil, actually, to sell your brother," Kanu said.
> "When someone does evil in your society, how does he or she compensate for it?"
> "You pray for forgiveness to the Almighty, "said Kanu. "When we sit together, we sometimes pray for those things that our ancestors have done, two, three hundred years ago. When you discover this collective responsibility, this evil act which had been committed both by the Africans and the Americans, by your ancestors, what are you to do now to remedy it? We know slavery has been abolished, but the evil has already been committed."
> The book goes on to explain a prayer ceremony that was held to pray for forgiveness for both families represented there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing here is that we are discussing the years after slavery was over. Slavery has nothing to do with this discussion. This discussion is about the 100 years after slavery was made illegal. These guys don't want to discuss that, because they can't make disingenuous claims about how blacks hunted down enslaved and sold each other, At this point in our history blacks did not make the laws that excluded them from opportunities for the next 100 years. That was done by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a process to get where we all are today. The slaves were freed and could do what they wanted. That laws barred them from white society is irrelevant as they were free to start their own society in the US, which they did, and now look at you all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...
> 
> YOU  create hate. But you think your racism is right....




* ahem *


----------



## PredFan

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



No, you racist idiot. Whites weren't the only ones who have prospered since 1865. Hispanics, Italians, Jews, Asians, Arabs and blacks too have prospered. In the South, you have a point but in the North and the West you have no excuse.

Those who have prospered have done so because of the choices they have made. Those that have failed, black, white, whatever, have done so because of the choices they have made.

You are a lying racist idiot of the first order.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you looked into the benefits gained by the black people who hunted down and enslaved and sold their fellow black people to the white devil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must respond to this with part of Edward Ball's book "Slaves in the Family." He actually went to Africa and spoke to descendants of the tribal leaders who sold their fellow black people.
> 
> "Why did the chiefs allow people to be sold from here?" he asked.  "It was a business everybody was doing. One can't say why a businessman does business," Deen Kanu said.
> "If the chief of Maforki wanted to protect his people,' I said, "why would he allow them to be sold? Is that a stupid question?"
> "No, not, it's not a stupid question."  Then Madame Modu said, "It's an obvious question. They wanted money."
> "The things the British gave your families in exchange for slaves," I said, "weren't unusual."
> "Not special, no," said Kanu.  Rum, guns, tobacco."
> "Was it worth it?" I asked.  "I wasn't," said Kanu.
> "What would you say to black Americans who point out that Africans sold their brothers and sisters?"
> "Well, that is the question. We say that it was a long mistake, a long mistake by our ancestors."
> "It was evil, actually, to sell your brother," Kanu said.
> "When someone does evil in your society, how does he or she compensate for it?"
> "You pray for forgiveness to the Almighty, "said Kanu. "When we sit together, we sometimes pray for those things that our ancestors have done, two, three hundred years ago. When you discover this collective responsibility, this evil act which had been committed both by the Africans and the Americans, by your ancestors, what are you to do now to remedy it? We know slavery has been abolished, but the evil has already been committed."
> The book goes on to explain a prayer ceremony that was held to pray for forgiveness for both families represented there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing here is that we are discussing the years after slavery was over. Slavery has nothing to do with this discussion. This discussion is about the 100 years after slavery was made illegal. These guys don't want to discuss that, because they can't make disingenuous claims about how blacks hunted down enslaved and sold each other, At this point in our history blacks did not make the laws that excluded them from opportunities for the next 100 years. That was done by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was a process to get where we all are today. The slaves were freed and could do what they wanted. That laws barred them from white society is irrelevant as they were free to start their own society in the US, which they did, and now look at you all.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You have no real comeback to the truth. Glad you know it.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> I think the you whites need to understand that you guys have not worked near as hard as we have.


"We" have? So you are possessed with the souls of millions of beings. Is your name Legion?


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you along time ago on anther thread that I am talking about this fro the macro level. So either that's how you will discuss it or you will not participate. There are 40 million blacks here.  About 10 million live in poverty. What I have done or do not do ends that. It doesn't reduce that number. So then there is no point of asking me how I supposedly conquered something when this society has not conquered it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're an authoritarian little prick, aren't you? Maybe the problem with blacks is that too many think like you do. Those that don't listen to your shrill irrelevant voice can and do succeed in life. You sell hate. I'd encourage any black folks, well anyone period, to chose a positive path and optimistic outlook. We choose our own destiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not authoritarian to ask to discus the topic at the macro level, because the laws that created the problems were macro level laws and policies.
> 
> YOU  create hate. But you think your racism is right. Black folks lisen to me and become successful. Why? Because they know I am not going to soft soap them or lie about how racism doesn't matter. .You are crazy if you really think that a whole lot of blacks are going tp listen to you talk about how to be successful  telling them to ignore the racism we face that you don't and that you imagine doesn't exist while you practice it.
> 
> As for your last post, no that's not how it has been for everyone. And if you want to copy all the wrongs done by every other civiiizaton to make excuses then understand that those civilizations were destroyed. So then do you want to suffer the same fate or do you want to do better?
Click to expand...

You are as ass backwards as a human can be. You're the one sniveling about race here, not me. You have all the hallmarks that made a living off of your skin color and are trying to find a way to deal with your guilt. 

I don't care if blacks listen to me or a loser like you, I have no invested interest in their success or failure.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you along time ago on anther thread that I am talking about this fro the macro level. So either that's how you will discuss it or you will not participate. There are 40 million blacks here.  About 10 million live in poverty. What I have done or do not do ends that. It doesn't reduce that number. So then there is no point of asking me how I supposedly conquered something when this society has not conquered it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're an authoritarian little prick, aren't you? Maybe the problem with blacks is that too many think like you do. Those that don't listen to your shrill irrelevant voice can and do succeed in life. You sell hate. I'd encourage any black folks, well anyone period, to chose a positive path and optimistic outlook. We choose our own destiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not authoritarian to ask to discus the topic at the macro level, because the laws that created the problems were macro level laws and policies.
> 
> YOU  create hate. But you think your racism is right. Black folks lisen to me and become successful. Why? Because they know I am not going to soft soap them or lie about how racism doesn't matter. .You are crazy if you really think that a whole lot of blacks are going tp listen to you talk about how to be successful  telling them to ignore the racism we face that you don't and that you imagine doesn't exist while you practice it.
> 
> As for your last post, no that's not how it has been for everyone. And if you want to copy all the wrongs done by every other civiiizaton to make excuses then understand that those civilizations were destroyed. So then do you want to suffer the same fate or do you want to do better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are as ass backwards as a human can be. You're the one sniveling about race here, not me. You have all the hallmarks that made a living off of your skin color and are trying to find a way to deal with your guilt.
> 
> I don't care if blacks listen to me or a loser like you, I have no invested interest in their success or failure.
Click to expand...


I am not sniveling about race. I am putting in your face the lies you tell yourselves about how people are getting extra things at the expense others by showing you and those like you just how long it has been that whites have been given every right and government handout this nation has had to give at the expse of others. .

So why don't you or one of the other racists here givem e the webstor address the fre black stuff agency so I can get all hat extra stuff I was supposed to be getting because I lived off my skin color.

You have psychosis. That's a real serious mental disorder. Get help.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the you whites need to understand that you guys have not worked near as hard as we have.
> 
> 
> 
> "We" have? So you are possessed with the souls of millions of beings. Is your name Legion?
Click to expand...


Yes we. .Deal with it.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you along time ago on anther thread that I am talking about this fro the macro level. So either that's how you will discuss it or you will not participate. There are 40 million blacks here.  About 10 million live in poverty. What I have done or do not do ends that. It doesn't reduce that number. So then there is no point of asking me how I supposedly conquered something when this society has not conquered it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're an authoritarian little prick, aren't you? Maybe the problem with blacks is that too many think like you do. Those that don't listen to your shrill irrelevant voice can and do succeed in life. You sell hate. I'd encourage any black folks, well anyone period, to chose a positive path and optimistic outlook. We choose our own destiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not authoritarian to ask to discus the topic at the macro level, because the laws that created the problems were macro level laws and policies.
> 
> YOU  create hate. But you think your racism is right. Black folks lisen to me and become successful. Why? Because they know I am not going to soft soap them or lie about how racism doesn't matter. .You are crazy if you really think that a whole lot of blacks are going tp listen to you talk about how to be successful  telling them to ignore the racism we face that you don't and that you imagine doesn't exist while you practice it.
> 
> As for your last post, no that's not how it has been for everyone. And if you want to copy all the wrongs done by every other civiiizaton to make excuses then understand that those civilizations were destroyed. So then do you want to suffer the same fate or do you want to do better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are as ass backwards as a human can be. You're the one sniveling about race here, not me. You have all the hallmarks that made a living off of your skin color and are trying to find a way to deal with your guilt.
> 
> I don't care if blacks listen to me or a loser like you, I have no invested interest in their success or failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sniveling about race. I am putting in your face the lies you tell yourselves about how people are getting extra things at the expense others by showing you and those like you just how long it has been that whites have been given every right and government handout this nation has had to give at the expse of others. .
> 
> So why don't you or one of the other racists here givem e the webstor address the fre black stuff agency so I can get all hat extra stuff I was supposed to be getting because I lived off my skin color.
> 
> You have psychosis. That's a real serious mental disorder. Get help.
Click to expand...

English. Please! Yes, you are sniveling about race. Not me. I grew up poor and lived dirt poor until maybe 33yo after my business started picking up. Nobody gave me anything. You're a liar. You can only see black/white, you have a toggle switch for a brain. There are millions of dirt poor whites and have no clue what the goodies are that you speak of.

We all know slavery and racism happened. You've brought nothing new to the table, you just want to pick your scab and get sympathy. You get none from me, I chose to not be a victim.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the you whites need to understand that you guys have not worked near as hard as we have.
> 
> 
> 
> "We" have? So you are possessed with the souls of millions of beings. Is your name Legion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we. .Deal with it.
Click to expand...

I did. I ridiculed you. You earned it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

"I never paid attention in school".  "I have a shitty attitude".  "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent" 

 "Why am I such a failure?"


"Hey, I know!!!  It must be my skin color!!"


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the you whites need to understand that you guys have not worked near as hard as we have.
> 
> 
> 
> "We" have? So you are possessed with the souls of millions of beings. Is your name Legion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we. .Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. I ridiculed you. You earned it.
Click to expand...


That  was not ridicule. That was a joke.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you along time ago on anther thread that I am talking about this fro the macro level. So either that's how you will discuss it or you will not participate. There are 40 million blacks here.  About 10 million live in poverty. What I have done or do not do ends that. It doesn't reduce that number. So then there is no point of asking me how I supposedly conquered something when this society has not conquered it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're an authoritarian little prick, aren't you? Maybe the problem with blacks is that too many think like you do. Those that don't listen to your shrill irrelevant voice can and do succeed in life. You sell hate. I'd encourage any black folks, well anyone period, to chose a positive path and optimistic outlook. We choose our own destiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not authoritarian to ask to discus the topic at the macro level, because the laws that created the problems were macro level laws and policies.
> 
> YOU  create hate. But you think your racism is right. Black folks lisen to me and become successful. Why? Because they know I am not going to soft soap them or lie about how racism doesn't matter. .You are crazy if you really think that a whole lot of blacks are going tp listen to you talk about how to be successful  telling them to ignore the racism we face that you don't and that you imagine doesn't exist while you practice it.
> 
> As for your last post, no that's not how it has been for everyone. And if you want to copy all the wrongs done by every other civiiizaton to make excuses then understand that those civilizations were destroyed. So then do you want to suffer the same fate or do you want to do better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are as ass backwards as a human can be. You're the one sniveling about race here, not me. You have all the hallmarks that made a living off of your skin color and are trying to find a way to deal with your guilt.
> 
> I don't care if blacks listen to me or a loser like you, I have no invested interest in their success or failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sniveling about race. I am putting in your face the lies you tell yourselves about how people are getting extra things at the expense others by showing you and those like you just how long it has been that whites have been given every right and government handout this nation has had to give at the expse of others. .
> 
> So why don't you or one of the other racists here givem e the webstor address the fre black stuff agency so I can get all hat extra stuff I was supposed to be getting because I lived off my skin color.
> 
> You have psychosis. That's a real serious mental disorder. Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English. Please! Yes, you are sniveling about race. Not me. I grew up poor and lived dirt poor until maybe 33yo after my business started picking up. Nobody gave me anything. You're a liar. You can only see black/white, you have a toggle switch for a brain. There are millions of dirt poor whites and have no clue what the goodies are that you speak of.
> 
> We all know slavery and racism happened. You've brought nothing new to the table, you just want to pick your scab and get sympathy. You get none from me, I chose to not be a victim.
Click to expand...


The problem you have with everything you say is that there is documented evidence supporting me. You don't. You cannot show me one  law or policy hat was made to deny whites of opportunity. So while there are poor whites, they are not poor because of the same things that made blacks poor. Also as we look at poverty, 1 in 9 whites are poor, 1 in 4 backs. So all your false equivalences simply have no merit based upon the facts..

You enter this discussion with an opinion. Opinions do you no good when you are dealing with someone who has researched to see if that opinion is valid and finds out that the facts show they aren't. That's what I have done. You have entered a gunfight trying to throw rocks.


----------



## IM2

Tariq Nasheed-Is There Such A Thing As Black Racism?


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're an authoritarian little prick, aren't you? Maybe the problem with blacks is that too many think like you do. Those that don't listen to your shrill irrelevant voice can and do succeed in life. You sell hate. I'd encourage any black folks, well anyone period, to chose a positive path and optimistic outlook. We choose our own destiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not authoritarian to ask to discus the topic at the macro level, because the laws that created the problems were macro level laws and policies.
> 
> YOU  create hate. But you think your racism is right. Black folks lisen to me and become successful. Why? Because they know I am not going to soft soap them or lie about how racism doesn't matter. .You are crazy if you really think that a whole lot of blacks are going tp listen to you talk about how to be successful  telling them to ignore the racism we face that you don't and that you imagine doesn't exist while you practice it.
> 
> As for your last post, no that's not how it has been for everyone. And if you want to copy all the wrongs done by every other civiiizaton to make excuses then understand that those civilizations were destroyed. So then do you want to suffer the same fate or do you want to do better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are as ass backwards as a human can be. You're the one sniveling about race here, not me. You have all the hallmarks that made a living off of your skin color and are trying to find a way to deal with your guilt.
> 
> I don't care if blacks listen to me or a loser like you, I have no invested interest in their success or failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sniveling about race. I am putting in your face the lies you tell yourselves about how people are getting extra things at the expense others by showing you and those like you just how long it has been that whites have been given every right and government handout this nation has had to give at the expse of others. .
> 
> So why don't you or one of the other racists here givem e the webstor address the fre black stuff agency so I can get all hat extra stuff I was supposed to be getting because I lived off my skin color.
> 
> You have psychosis. That's a real serious mental disorder. Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English. Please! Yes, you are sniveling about race. Not me. I grew up poor and lived dirt poor until maybe 33yo after my business started picking up. Nobody gave me anything. You're a liar. You can only see black/white, you have a toggle switch for a brain. There are millions of dirt poor whites and have no clue what the goodies are that you speak of.
> 
> We all know slavery and racism happened. You've brought nothing new to the table, you just want to pick your scab and get sympathy. You get none from me, I chose to not be a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem you have with everything you say s that e is documented evidence supporting me. You don't. You cannot show me one  law or policy hat was made to deny whites of opportunity. So while there are poor whites, they are not poor because of the same things that made blacks poor. Also as we look at poverty, 1 in 9 whites are poor, 1 in 4 backs. So all your false equivalences simply have no merit based upon the facts..
Click to expand...

WTF? Racism happened. You don't need to "document" it. The facts are that you are living in the nation with the most opportunity on Earth. You CHOOSE to think like a loser and dwell on the sins of man, other folks, black, white and other have taken advantage. That's the point here, not whatever cesspool you swim around in.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. But what about the progress made in the 1970s. You can't deny the 70s were better for blacks than the 60s, right?
> 
> Ok now think about the 80s, 90s and 17 years into the next century. Are you ever gonna stop whining?
> 
> Most poor people are trapped in generational poverty. We need the people in the poor communities to strive to get out. To break the cycle. To stop talking eubonics. Stop having kids you can't afford and raise the kids you have.
> 
> My grandparents got out of Greece and worked shitty jobs so that we could have a better life. Why can't black people leave the hood? Get out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> You apparently have not read the statistical data pertaining to economic factors between blacks and whites.  In relation to whites  *blacks are still unemployed at rates we were in the 60's. *Poverty is still the same relative to whites as it was in the 60's. Income compared to whites is the same as it was in the 60's.
> 
> And it's not because we choose to be poor. DEMOS  did a study and it shows that it  is PUBLIC POICY that has created The problem Today 17 years into the next century whites have 15 times the wealth of blacks. SO then maybe you need to go look  at the facts.
> 
> Your opinion on this matter is not enough. When you don't know information you need to shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...



That's largely because of Bush/Clinton/Bush/Obama

Have hope, pilgrim, things are looking better on that front.

See how things are this time next year.

Everybody's poorer and working for less these days.

You know why my black friend's unemployed? Because I am, too.


----------



## Scamp

Wouldn't it be true to say that Blacks benefited from slavery? It got them the Hell out of Africa.


----------



## OldLady

Dogmaphobe said:


> "I never paid attention in school".  "I have a shitty attitude".  "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent"
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"
> 
> 
> "Hey, I know!!!  It must be my skin color!!"


People who live by stereotypes are not generally accurate in their beliefs.


----------



## IM2

Scamp said:


> Wouldn't it be true to say that Blacks benefited from slavery? It got them the Hell out of Africa.


----------



## Scamp

IM2 said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be true to say that Blacks benefited from slavery? It got them the Hell out of Africa.
Click to expand...

So you think Today's Blacks would be better off if they were still in Africa?


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


>


The dunce is the guy criticizing white people for benefiting from slavery 100 years after the fact. Which was 1965. I wasn't working then, as a military brat.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.




The lies and excuses are in your post, bub.

You are a racist race baiter.  It's old. It's tired.  And it is no longer effective.


----------



## OldLady

You know, I had a long discussion with another poster here months ago, insisting that Maine was NOT built by slaves, thanks to slaves for its existence, etc. etc.   And technically I was right, but further thought has made me realize that everyone in the country benefited from slave labor whether it was a slave state or not.
Every housewife who bought a cone of sugar.  Every lumberjack who got a jug of rum.  Every merchant who traded tobacco.  A good portion of the construction force that built the WH was slave labor, even.   It was so embedded and interwoven into our economic and production systems that no one could exist here without "benefiting" from it, even if they were actively smuggling slaves to northern states and Canada at the same time.

Not sure exactly how this tracks to the 100 years after the war, except blacks were still a dirt cheap labor force--but just about EVERYONE was in that boat during the awfullest of the Industrial age.  Chinese, whites, immigrants from Europe--everyone suffered that.

I'm probably way off track.  Just not sure where the OP wants to take this past the obvious fact that blacks did not have "equal" rights for the 100 years after the Civil War.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not authoritarian to ask to discus the topic at the macro level, because the laws that created the problems were macro level laws and policies.
> 
> YOU  create hate. But you think your racism is right. Black folks lisen to me and become successful. Why? Because they know I am not going to soft soap them or lie about how racism doesn't matter. .You are crazy if you really think that a whole lot of blacks are going tp listen to you talk about how to be successful  telling them to ignore the racism we face that you don't and that you imagine doesn't exist while you practice it.
> 
> As for your last post, no that's not how it has been for everyone. And if you want to copy all the wrongs done by every other civiiizaton to make excuses then understand that those civilizations were destroyed. So then do you want to suffer the same fate or do you want to do better?
> 
> 
> 
> You are as ass backwards as a human can be. You're the one sniveling about race here, not me. You have all the hallmarks that made a living off of your skin color and are trying to find a way to deal with your guilt.
> 
> I don't care if blacks listen to me or a loser like you, I have no invested interest in their success or failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sniveling about race. I am putting in your face the lies you tell yourselves about how people are getting extra things at the expense others by showing you and those like you just how long it has been that whites have been given every right and government handout this nation has had to give at the expse of others. .
> 
> So why don't you or one of the other racists here givem e the webstor address the fre black stuff agency so I can get all hat extra stuff I was supposed to be getting because I lived off my skin color.
> 
> You have psychosis. That's a real serious mental disorder. Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English. Please! Yes, you are sniveling about race. Not me. I grew up poor and lived dirt poor until maybe 33yo after my business started picking up. Nobody gave me anything. You're a liar. You can only see black/white, you have a toggle switch for a brain. There are millions of dirt poor whites and have no clue what the goodies are that you speak of.
> 
> We all know slavery and racism happened. You've brought nothing new to the table, you just want to pick your scab and get sympathy. You get none from me, I chose to not be a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem you have with everything you say s that e is documented evidence supporting me. You don't. You cannot show me one  law or policy hat was made to deny whites of opportunity. So while there are poor whites, they are not poor because of the same things that made blacks poor. Also as we look at poverty, 1 in 9 whites are poor, 1 in 4 backs. So all your false equivalences simply have no merit based upon the facts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? Racism happened. You don't need to "document" it. The facts are that you are living in the nation with the most opportunity on Earth. You CHOOSE to think like a loser and dwell on the sins of man, other folks, black, white and other have taken advantage. That's the point here, not whatever cesspool you swim around in.
Click to expand...


I don' t choose jack sit. That's the lie whites like you tell yourself. .I can oppose white racism and how I has not ended and CHOOSE to do whatever I want. Only dumb fuck white brainwashed right wing ninnies susch as  yrouself thinks it's an either or situation. .I can build a business from the ground up and fight racism . I can get a masers degree and fight raicdm by whites. I do not have to be stuck waiting for shit because .some mentally retarded  white person has been race bated into believing that.

The point here is that whites have continually benefitted at the expense of others.


----------



## OldLady

Scamp said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be true to say that Blacks benefited from slavery? It got them the Hell out of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Today's Blacks would be better off if they were still in Africa?
Click to expand...

I would be better off if I were still in England--universal healthcare and strict gun control making it less likely I will be gunned down on my way to the grocery store.  But how sensible a question is that?  My ancestors, like many blacks, came here before this was even a country.  "Going back" is a senseless game to play.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dunce is the guy criticizing white people for benefiting from slavery 100 years after the fact. Which was 1965. I wasn't working then, as a military brat.
Click to expand...


You have officially earned your dumb ass card.  I am talking about the laws and policies that occurred denying rights and opportunities to blacks after slavery until 1965.


----------



## Scamp

OldLady said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be true to say that Blacks benefited from slavery? It got them the Hell out of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Today's Blacks would be better off if they were still in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be better off if I were still in England--universal healthcare and strict gun control making it less likely I will be gunned down on my way to the grocery store.  But how sensible a question is that?  My ancestors, like many blacks, came here before this was even a country.  "Going back" is a senseless game to play.
Click to expand...

I was merely asking a question  The OP started the "going back" game.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> You know, I had a long discussion with another poster here months ago, insisting that Maine was NOT built by slaves, thanks to slaves for its existence, etc. etc.   And technically I was right, but further thought has made me realize that everyone in the country benefited from slave labor whether it was a slave state or not.
> Every housewife who bought a cone of sugar.  Every lumberjack who got a jug of rum.  Every merchant who traded tobacco.  A good portion of the construction force that built the WH was slave labor, even.   It was so embedded and interwoven into our economic and production systems that no one could exist here without "benefiting" from it, even if they were actively smuggling slaves to northern states and Canada at the same time.
> 
> Not sure exactly how this tracks to the 100 years after the war, except blacks were still a dirt cheap labor force--but just about EVERYONE was in that boat during the awfullest of the Industrial age.  Chinese, whites, immigrants from Europe--everyone suffered that.
> 
> I'm probably way off track.  Just not sure where the OP wants to take this past the obvious fact that blacks did not have "equal" rights for the 100 years after the Civil War.


 
This is pretty simple for those who really want to have a honest discussion. From the end of slavery until 1965 by written law, blacks did not have the same rights as whites.  During this same time frame there were government programs whites were able to get into that excluded blacks even as blacks paid taxes. 

For those who want to troll they will keep talking about slavery.


----------



## OldLady

Scamp said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be true to say that Blacks benefited from slavery? It got them the Hell out of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Today's Blacks would be better off if they were still in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be better off if I were still in England--universal healthcare and strict gun control making it less likely I will be gunned down on my way to the grocery store.  But how sensible a question is that?  My ancestors, like many blacks, came here before this was even a country.  "Going back" is a senseless game to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was merely asking a question  The OP started the "going back" game.
Click to expand...

_Wouldn't it be true to say that Blacks benefited from slavery? It got them the Hell out of Africa._
Huh.  I thought it was you opened that door.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as ass backwards as a human can be. You're the one sniveling about race here, not me. You have all the hallmarks that made a living off of your skin color and are trying to find a way to deal with your guilt.
> 
> I don't care if blacks listen to me or a loser like you, I have no invested interest in their success or failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sniveling about race. I am putting in your face the lies you tell yourselves about how people are getting extra things at the expense others by showing you and those like you just how long it has been that whites have been given every right and government handout this nation has had to give at the expse of others. .
> 
> So why don't you or one of the other racists here givem e the webstor address the fre black stuff agency so I can get all hat extra stuff I was supposed to be getting because I lived off my skin color.
> 
> You have psychosis. That's a real serious mental disorder. Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English. Please! Yes, you are sniveling about race. Not me. I grew up poor and lived dirt poor until maybe 33yo after my business started picking up. Nobody gave me anything. You're a liar. You can only see black/white, you have a toggle switch for a brain. There are millions of dirt poor whites and have no clue what the goodies are that you speak of.
> 
> We all know slavery and racism happened. You've brought nothing new to the table, you just want to pick your scab and get sympathy. You get none from me, I chose to not be a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem you have with everything you say s that e is documented evidence supporting me. You don't. You cannot show me one  law or policy hat was made to deny whites of opportunity. So while there are poor whites, they are not poor because of the same things that made blacks poor. Also as we look at poverty, 1 in 9 whites are poor, 1 in 4 backs. So all your false equivalences simply have no merit based upon the facts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? Racism happened. You don't need to "document" it. The facts are that you are living in the nation with the most opportunity on Earth. You CHOOSE to think like a loser and dwell on the sins of man, other folks, black, white and other have taken advantage. That's the point here, not whatever cesspool you swim around in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don' t choose jack sit. That's the lie whites like you tell yourself. .I can oppose white racism and how I has not ended and CHOOSE to do whatever I want. Only dumb fuck white brainwashed right wing ninnies susch as  yrouself thinks it's an either or situation. .I can build a business from the ground up and fight racism . I can get a masers degree and fight raicdm by whites. I do not have to be stuck waiting for shit because .some mentally retarded  white person has been race bated into believing that.
> 
> The point here is that whites have continually benefitted at the expense of others.
Click to expand...

You spell like a grade schooler at best. No wonder success is such an uphill climb. However, blacks today have access to schooling, many choose to put their nose to the grindstone and forge ahead, like any other race. Others are left behind trying to fight racism with racism. Doesn't work.


----------



## Scamp

Shucks, I just asked a simple yes or no question...


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dunce is the guy criticizing white people for benefiting from slavery 100 years after the fact. Which was 1965. I wasn't working then, as a military brat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have officially earned your dumb ass card.  I am talking about the laws and policies that occurred denying rights and opportunities to blacks after slavery until 1965.
Click to expand...

That was 52 years ago, Sport. Only retirees were working then. Go find an assisted living facility and kick some old white ass if it makes you feel any better. I imagine a black orderly will prone you out in a heartbeat though.


----------



## IM2

Scamp said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be true to say that Blacks benefited from slavery? It got them the Hell out of Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think Today's Blacks would be better off if they were still in Africa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be better off if I were still in England--universal healthcare and strict gun control making it less likely I will be gunned down on my way to the grocery store.  But how sensible a question is that?  My ancestors, like many blacks, came here before this was even a country.  "Going back" is a senseless game to play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was merely asking a question  The OP started the "going back" game.
Click to expand...


The OP wrote this:

So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves.* But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery* where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.

Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.

And since I wrote the OP where in the hell does this statement mean we are going the fuck back?


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sniveling about race. I am putting in your face the lies you tell yourselves about how people are getting extra things at the expense others by showing you and those like you just how long it has been that whites have been given every right and government handout this nation has had to give at the expse of others. .
> 
> So why don't you or one of the other racists here givem e the webstor address the fre black stuff agency so I can get all hat extra stuff I was supposed to be getting because I lived off my skin color.
> 
> You have psychosis. That's a real serious mental disorder. Get help.
> 
> 
> 
> English. Please! Yes, you are sniveling about race. Not me. I grew up poor and lived dirt poor until maybe 33yo after my business started picking up. Nobody gave me anything. You're a liar. You can only see black/white, you have a toggle switch for a brain. There are millions of dirt poor whites and have no clue what the goodies are that you speak of.
> 
> We all know slavery and racism happened. You've brought nothing new to the table, you just want to pick your scab and get sympathy. You get none from me, I chose to not be a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem you have with everything you say s that e is documented evidence supporting me. You don't. You cannot show me one  law or policy hat was made to deny whites of opportunity. So while there are poor whites, they are not poor because of the same things that made blacks poor. Also as we look at poverty, 1 in 9 whites are poor, 1 in 4 backs. So all your false equivalences simply have no merit based upon the facts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? Racism happened. You don't need to "document" it. The facts are that you are living in the nation with the most opportunity on Earth. You CHOOSE to think like a loser and dwell on the sins of man, other folks, black, white and other have taken advantage. That's the point here, not whatever cesspool you swim around in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don' t choose jack sit. That's the lie whites like you tell yourself. .I can oppose white racism and how I has not ended and CHOOSE to do whatever I want. Only dumb fuck white brainwashed right wing ninnies susch as  yrouself thinks it's an either or situation. .I can build a business from the ground up and fight racism . I can get a masers degree and fight raicdm by whites. I do not have to be stuck waiting for shit because .some mentally retarded  white person has been race bated into believing that.
> 
> The point here is that whites have continually benefitted at the expense of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spell like a grade schooler at best. No wonder success is such an uphill climb. However, blacks today have access to schooling, many choose to put their nose to the grindstone and forge ahead, like any other race. Others are left behind trying to fight racism with racism. Doesn't work.
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with my spelling, but I understand, You have no argument. No one is fighting racism with racism. But you have the dumb ass card, so this is expected.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are as ass backwards as a human can be. You're the one sniveling about race here, not me. You have all the hallmarks that made a living off of your skin color and are trying to find a way to deal with your guilt.
> 
> I don't care if blacks listen to me or a loser like you, I have no invested interest in their success or failure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sniveling about race. I am putting in your face the lies you tell yourselves about how people are getting extra things at the expense others by showing you and those like you just how long it has been that whites have been given every right and government handout this nation has had to give at the expse of others. .
> 
> So why don't you or one of the other racists here givem e the webstor address the fre black stuff agency so I can get all hat extra stuff I was supposed to be getting because I lived off my skin color.
> 
> You have psychosis. That's a real serious mental disorder. Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English. Please! Yes, you are sniveling about race. Not me. I grew up poor and lived dirt poor until maybe 33yo after my business started picking up. Nobody gave me anything. You're a liar. You can only see black/white, you have a toggle switch for a brain. There are millions of dirt poor whites and have no clue what the goodies are that you speak of.
> 
> We all know slavery and racism happened. You've brought nothing new to the table, you just want to pick your scab and get sympathy. You get none from me, I chose to not be a victim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem you have with everything you say s that e is documented evidence supporting me. You don't. You cannot show me one  law or policy hat was made to deny whites of opportunity. So while there are poor whites, they are not poor because of the same things that made blacks poor. Also as we look at poverty, 1 in 9 whites are poor, 1 in 4 backs. So all your false equivalences simply have no merit based upon the facts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? Racism happened. You don't need to "document" it. The facts are that you are living in the nation with the most opportunity on Earth. You CHOOSE to think like a loser and dwell on the sins of man, other folks, black, white and other have taken advantage. That's the point here, not whatever cesspool you swim around in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don' t choose jack sit. That's the lie whites like you tell yourself. .I can oppose white racism and how I has not ended and CHOOSE to do whatever I want. Only dumb fuck white brainwashed right wing ninnies susch as  yrouself thinks it's an either or situation. .I can build a business from the ground up and fight racism . I can get a masers degree and fight raicdm by whites. I do not have to be stuck waiting for shit because .some mentally retarded  white person has been race bated into believing that.
> 
> The point here is that whites have continually benefitted at the expense of others.
Click to expand...



^^^ Brain washed Racist Race Baiter race baiting yet again ^^^


----------



## Scamp

IM2 said:


> There is nothing wrong with my spelling...



Your spelling is atrocious.


----------



## boedicca

What the OP's posts reveal is his/her/xyr complete and utter ignorance of HISTORY.  The vast majority of humans who have ever lived were chattel, serfs or slaves.  Being owned was the normal condition.

Western Civilization Englightenment Values established an ideology in which an individual is not property. It's why slavery is illegal in the U.S. while it is still practiced throughout a great deal of the world today.

Instead of wasting time on something that was abolished in the U.S. over 150 years ago, the OP's concern would be better aimed at helping slaves today:

Slavery Today « Free the Slaves


----------



## boedicca

Scamp said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with my spelling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your spelling is atrocious.
Click to expand...



But it's consistent with his/her/syr thought processes.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I never paid attention in school".  "I have a shitty attitude".  "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent"
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"
> 
> 
> "Hey, I know!!!  It must be my skin color!!"
> 
> 
> 
> People who live by stereotypes are not generally accurate in their beliefs.
Click to expand...

I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.

I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> English. Please! Yes, you are sniveling about race. Not me. I grew up poor and lived dirt poor until maybe 33yo after my business started picking up. Nobody gave me anything. You're a liar. You can only see black/white, you have a toggle switch for a brain. There are millions of dirt poor whites and have no clue what the goodies are that you speak of.
> 
> We all know slavery and racism happened. You've brought nothing new to the table, you just want to pick your scab and get sympathy. You get none from me, I chose to not be a victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem you have with everything you say s that e is documented evidence supporting me. You don't. You cannot show me one  law or policy hat was made to deny whites of opportunity. So while there are poor whites, they are not poor because of the same things that made blacks poor. Also as we look at poverty, 1 in 9 whites are poor, 1 in 4 backs. So all your false equivalences simply have no merit based upon the facts..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? Racism happened. You don't need to "document" it. The facts are that you are living in the nation with the most opportunity on Earth. You CHOOSE to think like a loser and dwell on the sins of man, other folks, black, white and other have taken advantage. That's the point here, not whatever cesspool you swim around in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don' t choose jack sit. That's the lie whites like you tell yourself. .I can oppose white racism and how I has not ended and CHOOSE to do whatever I want. Only dumb fuck white brainwashed right wing ninnies susch as  yrouself thinks it's an either or situation. .I can build a business from the ground up and fight racism . I can get a masers degree and fight raicdm by whites. I do not have to be stuck waiting for shit because .some mentally retarded  white person has been race bated into believing that.
> 
> The point here is that whites have continually benefitted at the expense of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spell like a grade schooler at best. No wonder success is such an uphill climb. However, blacks today have access to schooling, many choose to put their nose to the grindstone and forge ahead, like any other race. Others are left behind trying to fight racism with racism. Doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with my spelling, but I understand, You have no argument. No one is fighting racism with racism. But you have the dumb ass card, so this is expected.
Click to expand...

Your spelling sucks, run it through a spell checker sometimes. You spend a lot of time on people who "have no argument".


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dunce is the guy criticizing white people for benefiting from slavery 100 years after the fact. Which was 1965. I wasn't working then, as a military brat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have officially earned your dumb ass card.  I am talking about the laws and policies that occurred denying rights and opportunities to blacks after slavery until 1965.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 52 years ago, Sport. Only retirees were working then. Go find an assisted living facility and kick some old white ass if it makes you feel any better. I imagine a black orderly will prone you out in a heartbeat though.
Click to expand...


Teflon Theory of History

*The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.

*For example:*

Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. *It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act.* None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.

*Instead of Jim Crow’s effect slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
*
Teflon Theory of History


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I never paid attention in school".  "I have a shitty attitude".  "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent"
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"
> 
> 
> "Hey, I know!!!  It must be my skin color!!"
> 
> 
> 
> People who live by stereotypes are not generally accurate in their beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.
> 
> I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.
Click to expand...


Whitey gets blamed for what whitey has done. Only loser whites think this is racism.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I never paid attention in school".  "I have a shitty attitude".  "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent"
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"
> 
> 
> "Hey, I know!!!  It must be my skin color!!"
> 
> 
> 
> People who live by stereotypes are not generally accurate in their beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.
> 
> I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey gets blamed for what whitey has done. Only loser whites think this is racism.
Click to expand...



^^^ Racist Race Baiter Continues Pathetic and Impotent Racist Race Baiting ^^^


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dunce is the guy criticizing white people for benefiting from slavery 100 years after the fact. Which was 1965. I wasn't working then, as a military brat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have officially earned your dumb ass card.  I am talking about the laws and policies that occurred denying rights and opportunities to blacks after slavery until 1965.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 52 years ago, Sport. Only retirees were working then. Go find an assisted living facility and kick some old white ass if it makes you feel any better. I imagine a black orderly will prone you out in a heartbeat though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. *It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act.* None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> *Instead of Jim Crow’s effect slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> *
> Teflon Theory of History
Click to expand...



^^^ Stupid theory of Alternate History used for Racist Race Baiting by Racist Race Baiter ^^^


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem you have with everything you say s that e is documented evidence supporting me. You don't. You cannot show me one  law or policy hat was made to deny whites of opportunity. So while there are poor whites, they are not poor because of the same things that made blacks poor. Also as we look at poverty, 1 in 9 whites are poor, 1 in 4 backs. So all your false equivalences simply have no merit based upon the facts..
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Racism happened. You don't need to "document" it. The facts are that you are living in the nation with the most opportunity on Earth. You CHOOSE to think like a loser and dwell on the sins of man, other folks, black, white and other have taken advantage. That's the point here, not whatever cesspool you swim around in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don' t choose jack sit. That's the lie whites like you tell yourself. .I can oppose white racism and how I has not ended and CHOOSE to do whatever I want. Only dumb fuck white brainwashed right wing ninnies such as  yourself thinks it's an either or situation. .I can build a business from the ground up and fight racism . I can get a masers degree and fight racism by whites. I do not have to be stuck waiting for shit because .some mentally retarded  white person has been race bated into believing that.
> 
> The point here is that whites have continually benefitted at the expense of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spell like a grade schooler at best. No wonder success is such an uphill climb. However, blacks today have access to schooling, many choose to put their nose to the grindstone and forge ahead, like any other race. Others are left behind trying to fight racism with racism. Doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with my spelling, but I understand, You have no argument. No one is fighting racism with racism. But you have the dumb ass card, so this is expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your spelling sucks, run it through a spell checker sometimes. You spend a lot of time on people who "have no argument".
Click to expand...


My spelling is fine. I am responding to your posts to me.

Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.

Spell check on that.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dunce is the guy criticizing white people for benefiting from slavery 100 years after the fact. Which was 1965. I wasn't working then, as a military brat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have officially earned your dumb ass card.  I am talking about the laws and policies that occurred denying rights and opportunities to blacks after slavery until 1965.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 52 years ago, Sport. Only retirees were working then. Go find an assisted living facility and kick some old white ass if it makes you feel any better. I imagine a black orderly will prone you out in a heartbeat though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. *It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act.* None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> *Instead of Jim Crow’s effect slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> *
> Teflon Theory of History
Click to expand...

You went further down the rabbit hole. I said history is history. Now is now. Your peabrain cannot understand.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dunce is the guy criticizing white people for benefiting from slavery 100 years after the fact. Which was 1965. I wasn't working then, as a military brat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have officially earned your dumb ass card.  I am talking about the laws and policies that occurred denying rights and opportunities to blacks after slavery until 1965.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 52 years ago, Sport. Only retirees were working then. Go find an assisted living facility and kick some old white ass if it makes you feel any better. I imagine a black orderly will prone you out in a heartbeat though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. *It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act.* None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> *Instead of Jim Crow’s effect slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> *
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Stupid theory of Alternate History used for Racist Race Baiting by Racist Race Baiter ^^^
Click to expand...


Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? Racism happened. You don't need to "document" it. The facts are that you are living in the nation with the most opportunity on Earth. You CHOOSE to think like a loser and dwell on the sins of man, other folks, black, white and other have taken advantage. That's the point here, not whatever cesspool you swim around in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don' t choose jack sit. That's the lie whites like you tell yourself. .I can oppose white racism and how I has not ended and CHOOSE to do whatever I want. Only dumb fuck white brainwashed right wing ninnies such as  yourself thinks it's an either or situation. .I can build a business from the ground up and fight racism . I can get a masers degree and fight racism by whites. I do not have to be stuck waiting for shit because .some mentally retarded  white person has been race bated into believing that.
> 
> The point here is that whites have continually benefitted at the expense of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spell like a grade schooler at best. No wonder success is such an uphill climb. However, blacks today have access to schooling, many choose to put their nose to the grindstone and forge ahead, like any other race. Others are left behind trying to fight racism with racism. Doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with my spelling, but I understand, You have no argument. No one is fighting racism with racism. But you have the dumb ass card, so this is expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your spelling sucks, run it through a spell checker sometimes. You spend a lot of time on people who "have no argument".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My spelling is fine. I am responding to your posts to me.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Spell check on that.
Click to expand...

LOL, you can't understand the conversation. We discussed it. You're a court jester. And a victim, we get it. You can't explain successful blacks because they don't fit into your template.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dunce is the guy criticizing white people for benefiting from slavery 100 years after the fact. Which was 1965. I wasn't working then, as a military brat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have officially earned your dumb ass card.  I am talking about the laws and policies that occurred denying rights and opportunities to blacks after slavery until 1965.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 52 years ago, Sport. Only retirees were working then. Go find an assisted living facility and kick some old white ass if it makes you feel any better. I imagine a black orderly will prone you out in a heartbeat though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. *It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act.* None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> *Instead of Jim Crow’s effect slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> *
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You went further down the rabbit hole. I said history is history. Now is now. Your peabrain cannot understand.
Click to expand...


Yes now  is now.  That's the point of the post about Teflon history. Things did not just magically stop in 1965.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don' t choose jack sit. That's the lie whites like you tell yourself. .I can oppose white racism and how I has not ended and CHOOSE to do whatever I want. Only dumb fuck white brainwashed right wing ninnies such as  yourself thinks it's an either or situation. .I can build a business from the ground up and fight racism . I can get a masers degree and fight racism by whites. I do not have to be stuck waiting for shit because .some mentally retarded  white person has been race bated into believing that.
> 
> The point here is that whites have continually benefitted at the expense of others.
> 
> 
> 
> You spell like a grade schooler at best. No wonder success is such an uphill climb. However, blacks today have access to schooling, many choose to put their nose to the grindstone and forge ahead, like any other race. Others are left behind trying to fight racism with racism. Doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with my spelling, but I understand, You have no argument. No one is fighting racism with racism. But you have the dumb ass card, so this is expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your spelling sucks, run it through a spell checker sometimes. You spend a lot of time on people who "have no argument".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My spelling is fine. I am responding to your posts to me.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Spell check on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you can't understand the conversation. We discussed it. You're a court jester. And a victim, we get it. You can't explain successful blacks because they don't fit into your template.
Click to expand...


I can explain myself because I have been successful by whiteys shiny object standard.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Yes now  is now.  That's the point of the post about Teflon history. Things did not just magically stop in 1965.


You did.


----------



## koshergrl

As my daughter's social studies teacher said when I asked her about the "Immigration Day" farce that they pulled kids out of regular classes on ELECTION DAY....

"We have to assign bias because otherwise there is none and then the model won't work."


----------



## OldLady

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I never paid attention in school".  "I have a shitty attitude".  "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent"
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"
> 
> 
> "Hey, I know!!!  It must be my skin color!!"
> 
> 
> 
> People who live by stereotypes are not generally accurate in their beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.
> 
> I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.
Click to expand...

_I never paid attention in school". "I have a shitty attitude". "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent""

"Why am I such a failure?"_
If you have any posts by Im2 stating he bombed out of school, is irresponsible, lazy or a failure in his personal life, please share.  I have not seen such.  That's all in your avid imagination because he's black.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I never paid attention in school".  "I have a shitty attitude".  "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent"
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"
> 
> 
> "Hey, I know!!!  It must be my skin color!!"
> 
> 
> 
> People who live by stereotypes are not generally accurate in their beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.
> 
> I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey gets blamed for what whitey has done. Only loser whites think this is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Racist Race Baiter Continues Pathetic and Impotent Racist Race Baiting ^^^
Click to expand...

He has grown up in a system of privilege, after all.  

Because of his skin, he gets to express all the racial hatred he wants without being held accountable.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spell like a grade schooler at best. No wonder success is such an uphill climb. However, blacks today have access to schooling, many choose to put their nose to the grindstone and forge ahead, like any other race. Others are left behind trying to fight racism with racism. Doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with my spelling, but I understand, You have no argument. No one is fighting racism with racism. But you have the dumb ass card, so this is expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your spelling sucks, run it through a spell checker sometimes. You spend a lot of time on people who "have no argument".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My spelling is fine. I am responding to your posts to me.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Spell check on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you can't understand the conversation. We discussed it. You're a court jester. And a victim, we get it. You can't explain successful blacks because they don't fit into your template.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can explain myself because I have been successful by whiteys shiny object standard.
Click to expand...

It beats your standards. You live in the past, hand wringing incessantly. And expecting what? Nobody knows!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I never paid attention in school".  "I have a shitty attitude".  "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent"
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"
> 
> 
> "Hey, I know!!!  It must be my skin color!!"
> 
> 
> 
> People who live by stereotypes are not generally accurate in their beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.
> 
> I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I never paid attention in school". "I have a shitty attitude". "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent""
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"_
> If you have any posts by Im2 stating he bombed out of school, is irresponsible, lazy or a failure in his personal life, please share.  I have not seen such.  That's all in your avid imagination because he's black.
Click to expand...

You support his racist crap Because he is black.  

Heck, you are on record as supporting the punishment of people for being Asian or Jewish, so what else is new, eh?  

Only losers use their skin color as an excuse for their failings.


----------



## OldLady

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I never paid attention in school".  "I have a shitty attitude".  "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent"
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"
> 
> 
> "Hey, I know!!!  It must be my skin color!!"
> 
> 
> 
> People who live by stereotypes are not generally accurate in their beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.
> 
> I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I never paid attention in school". "I have a shitty attitude". "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent""
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"_
> If you have any posts by Im2 stating he bombed out of school, is irresponsible, lazy or a failure in his personal life, please share.  I have not seen such.  That's all in your avid imagination because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support his racist crap Because he is black.
> 
> Heck, you are on record as supporting the punishment of people for being Asian or Jewish, so what else is new, eh?
> 
> Only losers use their skin color as an excuse for their failings.
Click to expand...

_Heck, you are on record as supporting the punishment of people for being Asian or Jewish, _
You got a link to that?  If that's how you twist support for Affirmative Action, you're not wrong.  But the above  slander is the type of garbage I'd expect from you.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dunce is the guy criticizing white people for benefiting from slavery 100 years after the fact. Which was 1965. I wasn't working then, as a military brat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have officially earned your dumb ass card.  I am talking about the laws and policies that occurred denying rights and opportunities to blacks after slavery until 1965.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 52 years ago, Sport. Only retirees were working then. Go find an assisted living facility and kick some old white ass if it makes you feel any better. I imagine a black orderly will prone you out in a heartbeat though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. *It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act.* None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> *Instead of Jim Crow’s effect slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> *
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Stupid theory of Alternate History used for Racist Race Baiting by Racist Race Baiter ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
Click to expand...



I don't have to prove anything as I never claimed All Racism Has Ended.

I said SLAVERY was OUTLAWED.   

Please work on your reading comprehension.  And learn some history.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You spell like a grade schooler at best. No wonder success is such an uphill climb. However, blacks today have access to schooling, many choose to put their nose to the grindstone and forge ahead, like any other race. Others are left behind trying to fight racism with racism. Doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with my spelling, but I understand, You have no argument. No one is fighting racism with racism. But you have the dumb ass card, so this is expected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your spelling sucks, run it through a spell checker sometimes. You spend a lot of time on people who "have no argument".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My spelling is fine. I am responding to your posts to me.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Spell check on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you can't understand the conversation. We discussed it. You're a court jester. And a victim, we get it. You can't explain successful blacks because they don't fit into your template.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can explain myself because I have been successful by whiteys shiny object standard.
Click to expand...



If you hate white people so much, why have you adopted "whiteys" standards?

And please, learn how to punctuate properly.  You clearly haven't learned that Whitey Standard.


----------



## OldLady

Uh oh.  Getting out the Warriner's Grammar book.   RUN!!!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I never paid attention in school".  "I have a shitty attitude".  "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent"
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"
> 
> 
> "Hey, I know!!!  It must be my skin color!!"
> 
> 
> 
> People who live by stereotypes are not generally accurate in their beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.
> 
> I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I never paid attention in school". "I have a shitty attitude". "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent""
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"_
> If you have any posts by Im2 stating he bombed out of school, is irresponsible, lazy or a failure in his personal life, please share.  I have not seen such.  That's all in your avid imagination because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support his racist crap Because he is black.
> 
> Heck, you are on record as supporting the punishment of people for being Asian or Jewish, so what else is new, eh?
> 
> Only losers use their skin color as an excuse for their failings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Heck, you are on record as supporting the punishment of people for being Asian or Jewish, _
> You got a link to that?  If that's how you twist support for Affirmative Action, you're not wrong.  But the above  slander is the type of garbage I'd expect from you.
Click to expand...

No slander on my part.  You rationalized the racism by saying people should be evaluated according to a racist curve where Jews and Asians had to be held to a more rigorous standard. 

Heck, you even bragged about being accepted to a school over better qualified Asians and Jews.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes now  is now.  That's the point of the post about Teflon history. Things did not just magically stop in 1965.
> 
> 
> 
> You did.
Click to expand...


Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.

That's all you have got to do. You keep talking all this crap about the way people think and all that like it's done. All this bullshit you are talking does not show when racism  officially ended. Nor does iI show anything else.  But I can show you peer reviewed data and in fact just plain old fact that says white racism still exists today and that there are policies today, right now implemented that have benefitted whites at the expense of blacks. But we aren't going to lay your game. Do not ask me to show you anything until you can show me when racism ended since I stopped in 1965.


----------



## IM2

koshergrl said:


> As my daughter's social studies teacher said when I asked her about the "Immigration Day" farce that they pulled kids out of regular classes on ELECTION DAY....
> 
> "We have to assign bias because otherwise there is none and then the model won't work."



Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I never paid attention in school".  "I have a shitty attitude".  "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent"
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"
> 
> 
> "Hey, I know!!!  It must be my skin color!!"
> 
> 
> 
> People who live by stereotypes are not generally accurate in their beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.
> 
> I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey gets blamed for what whitey has done. Only loser whites think this is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Racist Race Baiter Continues Pathetic and Impotent Racist Race Baiting ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has grown up in a system of privilege, after all.
> 
> Because of his skin, he gets to express all the racial hatred he wants without being held accountable.
Click to expand...


When you find something racist I have said here, post it.

You do not get to whine about someone being a racist because they say whites are still racists now or that whites benefitted from a racist system after slavery.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who live by stereotypes are not generally accurate in their beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.
> 
> I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey gets blamed for what whitey has done. Only loser whites think this is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Racist Race Baiter Continues Pathetic and Impotent Racist Race Baiting ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has grown up in a system of privilege, after all.
> 
> Because of his skin, he gets to express all the racial hatred he wants without being held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you find something racist I have said here, post it.
> 
> You do not get to whine about someone being a racist because they say whites are still racists now or that whites benefitted from a racist system after slavery.
Click to expand...



To find something racist you have said, all one has to do is to go to click on your username and select "messages".

Just sayin'.


----------



## OldLady

Dogmaphobe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who live by stereotypes are not generally accurate in their beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.
> 
> I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I never paid attention in school". "I have a shitty attitude". "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent""
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"_
> If you have any posts by Im2 stating he bombed out of school, is irresponsible, lazy or a failure in his personal life, please share.  I have not seen such.  That's all in your avid imagination because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support his racist crap Because he is black.
> 
> Heck, you are on record as supporting the punishment of people for being Asian or Jewish, so what else is new, eh?
> 
> Only losers use their skin color as an excuse for their failings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Heck, you are on record as supporting the punishment of people for being Asian or Jewish, _
> You got a link to that?  If that's how you twist support for Affirmative Action, you're not wrong.  But the above  slander is the type of garbage I'd expect from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No slander on my part.  You rationalized the racism by saying people should be evaluated according to a racist curve where Jews and Asians had to be held to a more rigorous standard.
> 
> Heck, you even bragged about being accepted to a school over better qualified Asians and Jews.
Click to expand...

LOL.  You are one big lying piece of shit, but this is not a thread on Affirmative Action, so I'll leave it here.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with my spelling, but I understand, You have no argument. No one is fighting racism with racism. But you have the dumb ass card, so this is expected.
> 
> 
> 
> Your spelling sucks, run it through a spell checker sometimes. You spend a lot of time on people who "have no argument".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My spelling is fine. I am responding to your posts to me.
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> Spell check on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, you can't understand the conversation. We discussed it. You're a court jester. And a victim, we get it. You can't explain successful blacks because they don't fit into your template.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can explain myself because I have been successful by whiteys shiny object standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate white people so much, why have you adopted "whiteys" standards?
> 
> And please, learn how to punctuate properly.  You clearly haven't learned that Whitey Standard.
Click to expand...


Who says I hate white people? Who says I have adopted whiteys standards?

Because I mentioned whitey's shiny object standards? Well I have a college degree. This indicates I am educated. I own my home. That means I own a little property. I have been successful in what I have done and retired relatively young meaning I am able to successfully do a job. These are are whitey's shiny objects used to judge success. The real standard of success goes far beyond these simple things.

My punctuation is just fine. Why don't you learn how to think properly before you talk about someone's punctuation.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.
> 
> I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey gets blamed for what whitey has done. Only loser whites think this is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Racist Race Baiter Continues Pathetic and Impotent Racist Race Baiting ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has grown up in a system of privilege, after all.
> 
> Because of his skin, he gets to express all the racial hatred he wants without being held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you find something racist I have said here, post it.
> 
> You do not get to whine about someone being a racist because they say whites are still racists now or that whites benefitted from a racist system after slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To find something racist you have said, all one has to do is to go to click on your username and select "messages".
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...


Then post up a racist comment I have made.

Just sayin.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whitey gets blamed for what whitey has done. Only loser whites think this is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Racist Race Baiter Continues Pathetic and Impotent Racist Race Baiting ^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has grown up in a system of privilege, after all.
> 
> Because of his skin, he gets to express all the racial hatred he wants without being held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you find something racist I have said here, post it.
> 
> You do not get to whine about someone being a racist because they say whites are still racists now or that whites benefitted from a racist system after slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To find something racist you have said, all one has to do is to go to click on your username and select "messages".
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then post up a racist comment I have made.
> 
> Just sayin.
Click to expand...



Go to your first post.  You are a Racist Race Baiter as well as a Hypocrite.

As you have adopted "Whiteys (sic)" standards, you have, according to your own POV, benefited from the slavery you claim benefits "Whitey".

Sad little man.


----------



## IM2

OldLady said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was not describing all blacks, you silly old woman.
> 
> I only described the losers among them who play their little racist game of blame Whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> _I never paid attention in school". "I have a shitty attitude". "I am irresponsible, vulgar, disrespectful, bigoted, lazy and belligerent""
> 
> "Why am I such a failure?"_
> If you have any posts by Im2 stating he bombed out of school, is irresponsible, lazy or a failure in his personal life, please share.  I have not seen such.  That's all in your avid imagination because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support his racist crap Because he is black.
> 
> Heck, you are on record as supporting the punishment of people for being Asian or Jewish, so what else is new, eh?
> 
> Only losers use their skin color as an excuse for their failings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Heck, you are on record as supporting the punishment of people for being Asian or Jewish, _
> You got a link to that?  If that's how you twist support for Affirmative Action, you're not wrong.  But the above  slander is the type of garbage I'd expect from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No slander on my part.  You rationalized the racism by saying people should be evaluated according to a racist curve where Jews and Asians had to be held to a more rigorous standard.
> 
> Heck, you even bragged about being accepted to a school over better qualified Asians and Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  You are one big lying piece of shit, but this is not a thread on Affirmative Action, so I'll leave it here.
> 
> View attachment 134575
Click to expand...


Oh no old lady, feel free to discuss affirmative action. The real policy and why it does not discriminate against Asians or Jews and how white racists are using Asians in their disingenuous argument..


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



Detroit, Baltimore, Chicago, etc....I woiuldn't call these benefits at this point.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Racist Race Baiter Continues Pathetic and Impotent Racist Race Baiting ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> He has grown up in a system of privilege, after all.
> 
> Because of his skin, he gets to express all the racial hatred he wants without being held accountable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you find something racist I have said here, post it.
> 
> You do not get to whine about someone being a racist because they say whites are still racists now or that whites benefitted from a racist system after slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To find something racist you have said, all one has to do is to go to click on your username and select "messages".
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then post up a racist comment I have made.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go to your first post.  You are a Racist Race Baiter as well as a Hypocrite.
> 
> As you have adopted "Whiteys (sic)" standards, you have, according to your own POV, benefited from the slavery you claim benefits "Whitey".
> 
> Sad little man.
Click to expand...


The post  my first post ad  explain how that is racist.. The rest of your post is funny.

A prime example of a white man suffering from psychosis.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has grown up in a system of privilege, after all.
> 
> Because of his skin, he gets to express all the racial hatred he wants without being held accountable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you find something racist I have said here, post it.
> 
> You do not get to whine about someone being a racist because they say whites are still racists now or that whites benefitted from a racist system after slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To find something racist you have said, all one has to do is to go to click on your username and select "messages".
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then post up a racist comment I have made.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go to your first post.  You are a Racist Race Baiter as well as a Hypocrite.
> 
> As you have adopted "Whiteys (sic)" standards, you have, according to your own POV, benefited from the slavery you claim benefits "Whitey".
> 
> Sad little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The post  my first post ad  explain how that is racist.. The rest of your post is funny.
> 
> A prime example of a white man suffering from psychosis.
Click to expand...



^^^ Yet another Racist Race Baiting Post from a Hypocritical Race Baiting Race Baiter ^^^


----------



## IM2

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit, Baltimore, Chicago, etc....I woiuldn't call these benefits at this point.
Click to expand...


These three cities as well as many others are the result pf racist policies implemented after slavery. The white suburbs that were built around those cities benefitted. And they still do.

Really folks, you guys are arguing just to argue because you have with no knowledge. of how these things happened.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you find something racist I have said here, post it.
> 
> You do not get to whine about someone being a racist because they say whites are still racists now or that whites benefitted from a racist system after slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To find something racist you have said, all one has to do is to go to click on your username and select "messages".
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then post up a racist comment I have made.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Go to your first post.  You are a Racist Race Baiter as well as a Hypocrite.
> 
> As you have adopted "Whiteys (sic)" standards, you have, according to your own POV, benefited from the slavery you claim benefits "Whitey".
> 
> Sad little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then post  my first post and  explain how that is racist.. The rest of your post is funny.
> 
> A prime example of a white man suffering from psychosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Yet another Racist Race Baiting Post from a Hypocritical Race Baiting Race Baiter ^^^
Click to expand...


Nothing in this post is racist.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

IM2 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit, Baltimore, Chicago, etc....I woiuldn't call these benefits at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These three cities as well as many others are the result pf racist policies implemented after slavery. The white suburbs that were built around those cities benefitted. And they still do.
> 
> Really folks, you guys are arguing just to argue because you have with no knowledge. of how these things happened.
Click to expand...


I live in the suburbs. There are still lazy, violent blacks that are a scourge. Take responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## Cellblock2429

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



/---- White DemocRATS fought a war to preserve slavery. Thank God Republicans won. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /---- White DemocRATS fought a war to preserve slavery. Thank God Republicans won.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Sucks that Republicans won. States rights lost; and Southerners were bailed out on how to solve the black scourge that they created.


----------



## IM2

TheGreatGatsby said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit, Baltimore, Chicago, etc....I woiuldn't call these benefits at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These three cities as well as many others are the result pf racist policies implemented after slavery. The white suburbs that were built around those cities benefitted. And they still do.
> 
> Really folks, you guys are arguing just to argue because you have with no knowledge. of how these things happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the suburbs. There are still lazy, violent blacks that are a scourge. Take responsibility for your own actions.
Click to expand...


According to the DOJ it is whites who are not taking responsibility. You are too busy blaming us who have half the crime rate you have.


----------



## IM2

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /---- White DemocRATS fought a war to preserve slavery. Thank God Republicans won.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sucks that Republicans won. States rights lost; and Southerners were bailed out on how to solve the black scourge that they created.
Click to expand...


White racism was never limited to the south. it's not now either.


----------



## IM2

Cellblock2429 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /---- White DemocRATS fought a war to preserve slavery. Thank God Republicans won.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Well since we are not talking about slavery, what's your point?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. But what about the progress made in the 1970s. You can't deny the 70s were better for blacks than the 60s, right?
> 
> Ok now think about the 80s, 90s and 17 years into the next century. Are you ever gonna stop whining?
> 
> Most poor people are trapped in generational poverty. We need the people in the poor communities to strive to get out. To break the cycle. To stop talking eubonics. Stop having kids you can't afford and raise the kids you have.
> 
> My grandparents got out of Greece and worked shitty jobs so that we could have a better life. Why can't black people leave the hood? Get out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> You apparently have not read the statistical data pertaining to economic factors between blacks and whites.  In relation to whites  blacks are still unemployed at rates we were in the 60's. Poverty is still the same relative to whites as it was in the 60's. Income compared to whites is the same as it was in the 60's.
> 
> And it's not because we choose to be poor. DEMOS  did a study and it shows that it  is PUBLIC POICY that has created The problem Today 17 years into the next century whites have 15 times the wealth of blacks. SO then maybe you need to go look  at the facts.
> 
> Your opinion on this matter is not enough. When you don't know information you need to shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


I know all the things you are saying are true.  I've been arguing your arguments for years my brotha.  At this point though, enough is enough.  Don't expect help but that doesn't mean you can't get out of poverty.  

I know you don't want to hear personal opinion but getting out of poverty is very much personal for every person in poverty.  You can't tell them do A B & C and you will be out of poverty because everyone is different.  So, I would need to hear your personal situation in order to tell you how to overcome the obstacles you seem to think are insurmountable.  Trust me, they aren't.  But I would be happy to hear any story about any person in America where you think it is impossible for them to get out.  I have one that's a toughy.  Lets say gramma was on welfare and her kids are all on welfare and so they aren't very good parents.  What can we do to help the kids of these people who are in generational poverty?  What can we do to help that little kid from now repeating the mistakes her mom and gramma made?  There is NOTHING us white people can do for her if they don't change something they keep doing wrong.  We can throw all the money and jobs their way.  We can give each kid in her inner city school each $5000 more a year.  Free tutors.  Free 2 year college.  Do you think this would break the cycle?  What I'm trying to say is nothing whites do will help if black people in poverty don't start changing their behavior.

I love this example.  I hear in England black people like to talk like Jaimacians.   That's their version of Eubonics.  So that tells me black people chose to talk and dress and act the way they do.  I know it's because America is a racist nation but trust me, any black run nation you go to is going to be racist towards whites too.  The secret is to fit in.  Find your nitch.  If you want the truth, America is unfair to any of us who aren't rich.  I've been poor.  It's much better to be middle class.  That doesn't mean America is racist to poor blacks.  It means it's unfair to all poor people..  I know things suck just a little, sometimes a lot more for blacks, but you people have to get over it and now.  No one gives a fuck.  Do you see all these Republicans winning elections?  That's because white America is sick of your excuses.  It's impossible to help the black community in the current state it is in.  Black people need to change from within.  Trust me, there are lots of jobs outside of the hood. It's not so scary outside the hood.  You can make it if you come out of the hood.  You will have to work hard and leave the ghetto behind you though.  Don't bring that ghetto mentality with you.  Many of you do and you don't last very long.  You think everyone hates you because you are black but that's not true.  It's because you are ghetto.  AKA black trash.  If you were white we would call you white trash.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The liberals who founded this country loved slaves..so what's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't talking about slavery anymore. No one today owned slaves so we don't blame those from the past for slavery.
> .
> Ain't that right Bear? We don't hold he sons responsible for the sins of their fathers, right Bear?
> 
> We are talking about the 100 years after slavery now. Don't be scurred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scared of what? It's another one of your moronic posts, you can't go one day with out playing the victim or thinking about your skin color can you?
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not good enough Bear. You think about being white all the time, that's why you just posted what you did. Whites like you can't face the truth.
Click to expand...

a


IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't really give a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
Click to expand...

Women were also denied rights at one time, so? We all have those rights now. PERIOD.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit, Baltimore, Chicago, etc....I woiuldn't call these benefits at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These three cities as well as many others are the result pf racist policies implemented after slavery. The white suburbs that were built around those cities benefitted. And they still do.
> 
> Really folks, you guys are arguing just to argue because you have with no knowledge. of how these things happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the suburbs. There are still lazy, violent blacks that are a scourge. Take responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the DOJ it is whites who are not taking responsibility. You are too busy blaming us who have half the crime rate you have.
Click to expand...


Half the crime rate in total, or per capita?  That's an important distinction.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs an excuse for something they had nothing to do with? You benefited more than any white person but you don't have the spine to own it. You're  parasite instead, sucking off the teat you criticize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
Click to expand...

If you are black and not a failure, why can't all other blacks, or any other race, be successful too?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

OldLady said:


> [
> LOL.  You are one big lying piece of shit,]




So, this wasn't you, then?
CDZ - White Nationalism; what it is, what drives it and how to render it harmless

or this?

CDZ - White Nationalism; what it is, what drives it and how to render it harmless



 I realize that as a radical leftist, you are accustomed to calling the truth a lie in person, but when you post words on a page, you should realize that they stick around for a while.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. But what about the progress made in the 1970s. You can't deny the 70s were better for blacks than the 60s, right?
> 
> Ok now think about the 80s, 90s and 17 years into the next century. Are you ever gonna stop whining?
> 
> Most poor people are trapped in generational poverty. We need the people in the poor communities to strive to get out. To break the cycle. To stop talking eubonics. Stop having kids you can't afford and raise the kids you have.
> 
> My grandparents got out of Greece and worked shitty jobs so that we could have a better life. Why can't black people leave the hood? Get out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> You apparently have not read the statistical data pertaining to economic factors between blacks and whites.  In relation to whites  blacks are still unemployed at rates we were in the 60's. Poverty is still the same relative to whites as it was in the 60's. Income compared to whites is the same as it was in the 60's.
> 
> And it's not because we choose to be poor. DEMOS  did a study and it shows that it  is PUBLIC POICY that has created The problem Today 17 years into the next century whites have 15 times the wealth of blacks. SO then maybe you need to go look  at the facts.
> 
> Your opinion on this matter is not enough. When you don't know information you need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all the things you are saying are true.  I've been arguing your arguments for years my brotha.  At this point though, enough is enough.  Don't expect help but that doesn't mean you can't get out of poverty.
> 
> I know you don't want to hear personal opinion but getting out of poverty is very much personal for every person in poverty.  You can't tell them do A B & C and you will be out of poverty because everyone is different.  So, I would need to hear your personal situation in order to tell you how to overcome the obstacles you seem to think are insurmountable.  Trust me, they aren't.  But I would be happy to hear any story about any person in America where you think it is impossible for them to get out.  I have one that's a toughy.  Lets say gramma was on welfare and her kids are all on welfare and so they aren't very good parents.  What can we do to help the kids of these people who are in generational poverty?  What can we do to help that little kid from now repeating the mistakes her mom and gramma made?  There is NOTHING us white people can do for her if they don't change something they keep doing wrong.  We can throw all the money and jobs their way.  We can give each kid in her inner city school each $5000 more a year.  Free tutors.  Free 2 year college.  Do you think this would break the cycle?  What I'm trying to say is nothing whites do will help if black people in poverty don't start changing their behavior.
> 
> I love this example.  I hear in England black people like to talk like Jaimacians.   That's their version of Eubonics.  So that tells me black people chose to talk and dress and act the way they do.  I know it's because America is a racist nation but trust me, any black run nation you go to is going to be racist towards whites too.  The secret is to fit in.  Find your nitch.  If you want the truth, America is unfair to any of us who aren't rich.  I've been poor.  It's much better to be middle class.  That doesn't mean America is racist to poor blacks.  It means it's unfair to all poor people..  I know things suck just a little, sometimes a lot more for blacks, but you people have to get over it and now.  No one gives a fuck.  Do you see all these Republicans winning elections?  That's because white America is sick of your excuses.  It's impossible to help the black community in the current state it is in.  Black people need to change from within.  Trust me, there are lots of jobs outside of the hood. It's not so scary outside the hood.  You can make it if you come out of the hood.  You will have to work hard and leave the ghetto behind you though.  Don't bring that ghetto mentality with you.  Many of you do and you don't last very long.  You think everyone hates you because you are black but that's not true.  It's because you are ghetto.  AKA black trash.  If you were white we would call you white trash.
Click to expand...


Look son, there is lot I can say to this ignorance you are posting. So I am going to tell you this. You have an opinion, but your opinion Is no good here.  I am  a man with masters degree in sociology. I have studied the issues pertaining to the black community for over 30 years. I helped form an organization that won awards for the programs we implemented in the black community that helped reduce problems. I know what the root cause of the problem is  and the solutions that are necessary for things to be levelled off. I am not the only one. I am sure Essen knows just as well. You don't. You are here in a gun fight with your hands tied behind your back facing a man with a loaded gun. Shut up before I make an example out of you.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you do have something to do with the years after slavery. Your grandparents benefitted from segregation.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are black and not a failure, why can't all other blacks, or any other race, be successful too?
Click to expand...


Well you see in the state of psychosis whites like you live in, the ability to understand just how much you have been helped escapes you. Fortunately there are also whites who are not so null and void.


----------



## unphased

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



  The point I think you are failing to grasp is that negroes aren't even the same species as Whites.  So why should we give them equal anything.  And if there is any way in which Whites have "benefited" from them, it is FAR outweighed by what they have cost us.  As far as I'm concerned, negroes are butt ugly human-monkey hybreds.  Does that clear things up for you a little?


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit, Baltimore, Chicago, etc....I woiuldn't call these benefits at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These three cities as well as many others are the result pf racist policies implemented after slavery. The white suburbs that were built around those cities benefitted. And they still do.
> 
> Really folks, you guys are arguing just to argue because you have with no knowledge. of how these things happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the suburbs. There are still lazy, violent blacks that are a scourge. Take responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the DOJ it is whites who are not taking responsibility. You are too busy blaming us who have half the crime rate you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the crime rate in total, or per capita?  That's an important distinction.
Click to expand...


No it is not an important distinction


----------



## IM2

unphased said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point I think you are failing to grasp is that negroes aren't even the same species as Whites.  So why should we give them equal anything.  And if there is any way in which Whites have "benefited" from them, it is FAR outweighed by what they have cost us.  As far as I'm concerned, negroes are butt ugly human-monkey hybreds.  Does that clear things up for you a little?
Click to expand...


Only on the internet


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit, Baltimore, Chicago, etc....I woiuldn't call these benefits at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These three cities as well as many others are the result pf racist policies implemented after slavery. The white suburbs that were built around those cities benefitted. And they still do.
> 
> Really folks, you guys are arguing just to argue because you have with no knowledge. of how these things happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the suburbs. There are still lazy, violent blacks that are a scourge. Take responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the DOJ it is whites who are not taking responsibility. You are too busy blaming us who have half the crime rate you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Half the crime rate in total, or per capita?  That's an important distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not an important distinction
Click to expand...


That you say that indicates you don't actually care about what the statistics you point to mean.  There is a big difference between overall crime numbers and per capita crime rates, just as there is a difference in population numbers.  If you ignore those facts, you are not actually trying to see what the statistics might indicate, but are instead trying to force the statistics to fit into your narrative.

Besides, I don't think race is the statistic to look at when it comes to crime rates.  Economic status seems like a better indicator to me.

Still, whites don't have twice the crime rate of blacks.  Based on the statistics I've seen, such as the FBI's crime statistics, whites commit twice as many crimes, but blacks commit crimes at a much higher rate.  I don't think race is the reason for those numbers, but that is what the numbers show.  A rate is a quantity's measure based on another quantity's measure; in this case, crime rate would be total crimes committed in relation to total population.


----------



## unphased

IM2 said:


> unphased said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point I think you are failing to grasp is that negroes aren't even the same species as Whites.  So why should we give them equal anything.  And if there is any way in which Whites have "benefited" from them, it is FAR outweighed by what they have cost us.  As far as I'm concerned, negroes are butt ugly human-monkey hybreds.  Does that clear things up for you a little?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only on the internet
Click to expand...


  Maybe.  Thanks to severe "hate crime" laws against saying such and defending them in public.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. But what about the progress made in the 1970s. You can't deny the 70s were better for blacks than the 60s, right?
> 
> Ok now think about the 80s, 90s and 17 years into the next century. Are you ever gonna stop whining?
> 
> Most poor people are trapped in generational poverty. We need the people in the poor communities to strive to get out. To break the cycle. To stop talking eubonics. Stop having kids you can't afford and raise the kids you have.
> 
> My grandparents got out of Greece and worked shitty jobs so that we could have a better life. Why can't black people leave the hood? Get out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> You apparently have not read the statistical data pertaining to economic factors between blacks and whites.  In relation to whites  blacks are still unemployed at rates we were in the 60's. Poverty is still the same relative to whites as it was in the 60's. Income compared to whites is the same as it was in the 60's.
> 
> And it's not because we choose to be poor. DEMOS  did a study and it shows that it  is PUBLIC POICY that has created The problem Today 17 years into the next century whites have 15 times the wealth of blacks. SO then maybe you need to go look  at the facts.
> 
> Your opinion on this matter is not enough. When you don't know information you need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all the things you are saying are true.  I've been arguing your arguments for years my brotha.  At this point though, enough is enough.  Don't expect help but that doesn't mean you can't get out of poverty.
> 
> I know you don't want to hear personal opinion but getting out of poverty is very much personal for every person in poverty.  You can't tell them do A B & C and you will be out of poverty because everyone is different.  So, I would need to hear your personal situation in order to tell you how to overcome the obstacles you seem to think are insurmountable.  Trust me, they aren't.  But I would be happy to hear any story about any person in America where you think it is impossible for them to get out.  I have one that's a toughy.  Lets say gramma was on welfare and her kids are all on welfare and so they aren't very good parents.  What can we do to help the kids of these people who are in generational poverty?  What can we do to help that little kid from now repeating the mistakes her mom and gramma made?  There is NOTHING us white people can do for her if they don't change something they keep doing wrong.  We can throw all the money and jobs their way.  We can give each kid in her inner city school each $5000 more a year.  Free tutors.  Free 2 year college.  Do you think this would break the cycle?  What I'm trying to say is nothing whites do will help if black people in poverty don't start changing their behavior.
> 
> I love this example.  I hear in England black people like to talk like Jaimacians.   That's their version of Eubonics.  So that tells me black people chose to talk and dress and act the way they do.  I know it's because America is a racist nation but trust me, any black run nation you go to is going to be racist towards whites too.  The secret is to fit in.  Find your nitch.  If you want the truth, America is unfair to any of us who aren't rich.  I've been poor.  It's much better to be middle class.  That doesn't mean America is racist to poor blacks.  It means it's unfair to all poor people..  I know things suck just a little, sometimes a lot more for blacks, but you people have to get over it and now.  No one gives a fuck.  Do you see all these Republicans winning elections?  That's because white America is sick of your excuses.  It's impossible to help the black community in the current state it is in.  Black people need to change from within.  Trust me, there are lots of jobs outside of the hood. It's not so scary outside the hood.  You can make it if you come out of the hood.  You will have to work hard and leave the ghetto behind you though.  Don't bring that ghetto mentality with you.  Many of you do and you don't last very long.  You think everyone hates you because you are black but that's not true.  It's because you are ghetto.  AKA black trash.  If you were white we would call you white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look son, there is lot I can say to this ignorance you are posting. So I am going to tell you this. You have an opinion, but your opinion Is no good here.  I am  a man with masters degree in sociology. I have studied the issues pertaining to the black community for over 30 years. I helped form an organization that won awards for the programs we implemented in the black community that helped reduce problems. I know what the root cause of the problem is  and the solutions that are necessary for things to be levelled off. I am not the only one. I am sure Essen knows just as well. You don't. You are here in a gun fight with your hands tied behind your back facing a man with a loaded gun. Shut up before I make an example out of you.
Click to expand...


I know who you are, Tracy Andrus, or should I call you TANDRUS?

Tracy Andrus - Wikipedia


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. But what about the progress made in the 1970s. You can't deny the 70s were better for blacks than the 60s, right?
> 
> Ok now think about the 80s, 90s and 17 years into the next century. Are you ever gonna stop whining?
> 
> Most poor people are trapped in generational poverty. We need the people in the poor communities to strive to get out. To break the cycle. To stop talking eubonics. Stop having kids you can't afford and raise the kids you have.
> 
> My grandparents got out of Greece and worked shitty jobs so that we could have a better life. Why can't black people leave the hood? Get out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> You apparently have not read the statistical data pertaining to economic factors between blacks and whites.  In relation to whites  blacks are still unemployed at rates we were in the 60's. Poverty is still the same relative to whites as it was in the 60's. Income compared to whites is the same as it was in the 60's.
> 
> And it's not because we choose to be poor. DEMOS  did a study and it shows that it  is PUBLIC POICY that has created The problem Today 17 years into the next century whites have 15 times the wealth of blacks. SO then maybe you need to go look  at the facts.
> 
> Your opinion on this matter is not enough. When you don't know information you need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all the things you are saying are true.  I've been arguing your arguments for years my brotha.  At this point though, enough is enough.  Don't expect help but that doesn't mean you can't get out of poverty.
> 
> I know you don't want to hear personal opinion but getting out of poverty is very much personal for every person in poverty.  You can't tell them do A B & C and you will be out of poverty because everyone is different.  So, I would need to hear your personal situation in order to tell you how to overcome the obstacles you seem to think are insurmountable.  Trust me, they aren't.  But I would be happy to hear any story about any person in America where you think it is impossible for them to get out.  I have one that's a toughy.  Lets say gramma was on welfare and her kids are all on welfare and so they aren't very good parents.  What can we do to help the kids of these people who are in generational poverty?  What can we do to help that little kid from now repeating the mistakes her mom and gramma made?  There is NOTHING us white people can do for her if they don't change something they keep doing wrong.  We can throw all the money and jobs their way.  We can give each kid in her inner city school each $5000 more a year.  Free tutors.  Free 2 year college.  Do you think this would break the cycle?  What I'm trying to say is nothing whites do will help if black people in poverty don't start changing their behavior.
> 
> I love this example.  I hear in England black people like to talk like Jaimacians.   That's their version of Eubonics.  So that tells me black people chose to talk and dress and act the way they do.  I know it's because America is a racist nation but trust me, any black run nation you go to is going to be racist towards whites too.  The secret is to fit in.  Find your nitch.  If you want the truth, America is unfair to any of us who aren't rich.  I've been poor.  It's much better to be middle class.  That doesn't mean America is racist to poor blacks.  It means it's unfair to all poor people..  I know things suck just a little, sometimes a lot more for blacks, but you people have to get over it and now.  No one gives a fuck.  Do you see all these Republicans winning elections?  That's because white America is sick of your excuses.  It's impossible to help the black community in the current state it is in.  Black people need to change from within.  Trust me, there are lots of jobs outside of the hood. It's not so scary outside the hood.  You can make it if you come out of the hood.  You will have to work hard and leave the ghetto behind you though.  Don't bring that ghetto mentality with you.  Many of you do and you don't last very long.  You think everyone hates you because you are black but that's not true.  It's because you are ghetto.  AKA black trash.  If you were white we would call you white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look son, there is lot I can say to this ignorance you are posting. So I am going to tell you this. You have an opinion, but your opinion Is no good here.  I am  a man with masters degree in sociology. I have studied the issues pertaining to the black community for over 30 years. I helped form an organization that won awards for the programs we implemented in the black community that helped reduce problems. I know what the root cause of the problem is  and the solutions that are necessary for things to be levelled off. I am not the only one. I am sure Essen knows just as well. You don't. You are here in a gun fight with your hands tied behind your back facing a man with a loaded gun. Shut up before I make an example out of you.
Click to expand...

Look... I am really sorry for what happened to your ancestors, but I had nothing to do with it.  In fact, several of my ancestors fought in Lincoln 's War to end slavery.  Can I get a thank you?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

unphased said:


> The point I think you are failing to grasp is that negroes aren't even the same species as Whites.  So why should we give them equal anything.  And if there is any way in which Whites have "benefited" from them, it is FAR outweighed by what they have cost us.  As far as I'm concerned, negroes are butt ugly human-monkey hybreds.  Does that clear things up for you a little?


Looks like IM2 has some new competition for the site's top racist award.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lie. My grandparents came from Germany as did one of my parents. You're just a stupid little racist monkey worthy of nothing less than laughter. The life you ruined was your own doing, not whitey's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are black and not a failure, why can't all other blacks, or any other race, be successful too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you see in the state of psychosis whites like you live in, the ability to understand just how much you have been helped escapes you. Fortunately there are also whites who are not so null and void.
Click to expand...

It is so funny that you think only YOU are right, how dare anyone disagree LOL. I am not in a state of psychosis. The only help I received was my own ability to know I can be whatever I chose to be if I work hard for it. I do not take handouts, I work hard, always have. If ANYONE today choses to succeed, they can, if they work hard. Using the past as a crutch to excuse people from succeeding is so pitiful.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

IM2 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit, Baltimore, Chicago, etc....I woiuldn't call these benefits at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These three cities as well as many others are the result pf racist policies implemented after slavery. The white suburbs that were built around those cities benefitted. And they still do.
> 
> Really folks, you guys are arguing just to argue because you have with no knowledge. of how these things happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the suburbs. There are still lazy, violent blacks that are a scourge. Take responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the DOJ it is whites who are not taking responsibility. You are too busy blaming us who have half the crime rate you have.
Click to expand...


Dude, you're in full scale denial. You live in whack-a-doodle land.


----------



## Slyhunter

I might look white but my ancestors were Indians.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. But what about the progress made in the 1970s. You can't deny the 70s were better for blacks than the 60s, right?
> 
> Ok now think about the 80s, 90s and 17 years into the next century. Are you ever gonna stop whining?
> 
> Most poor people are trapped in generational poverty. We need the people in the poor communities to strive to get out. To break the cycle. To stop talking eubonics. Stop having kids you can't afford and raise the kids you have.
> 
> My grandparents got out of Greece and worked shitty jobs so that we could have a better life. Why can't black people leave the hood? Get out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> You apparently have not read the statistical data pertaining to economic factors between blacks and whites.  In relation to whites  blacks are still unemployed at rates we were in the 60's. Poverty is still the same relative to whites as it was in the 60's. Income compared to whites is the same as it was in the 60's.
> 
> And it's not because we choose to be poor. DEMOS  did a study and it shows that it  is PUBLIC POICY that has created The problem Today 17 years into the next century whites have 15 times the wealth of blacks. SO then maybe you need to go look  at the facts.
> 
> Your opinion on this matter is not enough. When you don't know information you need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all the things you are saying are true.  I've been arguing your arguments for years my brotha.  At this point though, enough is enough.  Don't expect help but that doesn't mean you can't get out of poverty.
> 
> I know you don't want to hear personal opinion but getting out of poverty is very much personal for every person in poverty.  You can't tell them do A B & C and you will be out of poverty because everyone is different.  So, I would need to hear your personal situation in order to tell you how to overcome the obstacles you seem to think are insurmountable.  Trust me, they aren't.  But I would be happy to hear any story about any person in America where you think it is impossible for them to get out.  I have one that's a toughy.  Lets say gramma was on welfare and her kids are all on welfare and so they aren't very good parents.  What can we do to help the kids of these people who are in generational poverty?  What can we do to help that little kid from now repeating the mistakes her mom and gramma made?  There is NOTHING us white people can do for her if they don't change something they keep doing wrong.  We can throw all the money and jobs their way.  We can give each kid in her inner city school each $5000 more a year.  Free tutors.  Free 2 year college.  Do you think this would break the cycle?  What I'm trying to say is nothing whites do will help if black people in poverty don't start changing their behavior.
> 
> I love this example.  I hear in England black people like to talk like Jaimacians.   That's their version of Eubonics.  So that tells me black people chose to talk and dress and act the way they do.  I know it's because America is a racist nation but trust me, any black run nation you go to is going to be racist towards whites too.  The secret is to fit in.  Find your nitch.  If you want the truth, America is unfair to any of us who aren't rich.  I've been poor.  It's much better to be middle class.  That doesn't mean America is racist to poor blacks.  It means it's unfair to all poor people..  I know things suck just a little, sometimes a lot more for blacks, but you people have to get over it and now.  No one gives a fuck.  Do you see all these Republicans winning elections?  That's because white America is sick of your excuses.  It's impossible to help the black community in the current state it is in.  Black people need to change from within.  Trust me, there are lots of jobs outside of the hood. It's not so scary outside the hood.  You can make it if you come out of the hood.  You will have to work hard and leave the ghetto behind you though.  Don't bring that ghetto mentality with you.  Many of you do and you don't last very long.  You think everyone hates you because you are black but that's not true.  It's because you are ghetto.  AKA black trash.  If you were white we would call you white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look son, there is lot I can say to this ignorance you are posting. So I am going to tell you this. You have an opinion, but your opinion Is no good here.  I am  a man with masters degree in sociology. I have studied the issues pertaining to the black community for over 30 years. I helped form an organization that won awards for the programs we implemented in the black community that helped reduce problems. I know what the root cause of the problem is  and the solutions that are necessary for things to be levelled off. I am not the only one. I am sure Essen knows just as well. You don't. You are here in a gun fight with your hands tied behind your back facing a man with a loaded gun. Shut up before I make an example out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look... I am really sorry for what happened to your ancestors, but I had nothing to do with it.  In fact, several of my ancestors fought in Lincoln 's War to end slavery.  Can I get a thank you?
Click to expand...


Since we aren't talking about slavery and your ancestors did not fight  end slavery, I can ask don't you have better things t do in your life than troll; treads about race?

Are you that much of a loser?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.


----------



## gipper

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. But what about the progress made in the 1970s. You can't deny the 70s were better for blacks than the 60s, right?
> 
> Ok now think about the 80s, 90s and 17 years into the next century. Are you ever gonna stop whining?
> 
> Most poor people are trapped in generational poverty. We need the people in the poor communities to strive to get out. To break the cycle. To stop talking eubonics. Stop having kids you can't afford and raise the kids you have.
> 
> My grandparents got out of Greece and worked shitty jobs so that we could have a better life. Why can't black people leave the hood? Get out!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You apparently have not read the statistical data pertaining to economic factors between blacks and whites.  In relation to whites  blacks are still unemployed at rates we were in the 60's. Poverty is still the same relative to whites as it was in the 60's. Income compared to whites is the same as it was in the 60's.
> 
> And it's not because we choose to be poor. DEMOS  did a study and it shows that it  is PUBLIC POICY that has created The problem Today 17 years into the next century whites have 15 times the wealth of blacks. SO then maybe you need to go look  at the facts.
> 
> Your opinion on this matter is not enough. When you don't know information you need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all the things you are saying are true.  I've been arguing your arguments for years my brotha.  At this point though, enough is enough.  Don't expect help but that doesn't mean you can't get out of poverty.
> 
> I know you don't want to hear personal opinion but getting out of poverty is very much personal for every person in poverty.  You can't tell them do A B & C and you will be out of poverty because everyone is different.  So, I would need to hear your personal situation in order to tell you how to overcome the obstacles you seem to think are insurmountable.  Trust me, they aren't.  But I would be happy to hear any story about any person in America where you think it is impossible for them to get out.  I have one that's a toughy.  Lets say gramma was on welfare and her kids are all on welfare and so they aren't very good parents.  What can we do to help the kids of these people who are in generational poverty?  What can we do to help that little kid from now repeating the mistakes her mom and gramma made?  There is NOTHING us white people can do for her if they don't change something they keep doing wrong.  We can throw all the money and jobs their way.  We can give each kid in her inner city school each $5000 more a year.  Free tutors.  Free 2 year college.  Do you think this would break the cycle?  What I'm trying to say is nothing whites do will help if black people in poverty don't start changing their behavior.
> 
> I love this example.  I hear in England black people like to talk like Jaimacians.   That's their version of Eubonics.  So that tells me black people chose to talk and dress and act the way they do.  I know it's because America is a racist nation but trust me, any black run nation you go to is going to be racist towards whites too.  The secret is to fit in.  Find your nitch.  If you want the truth, America is unfair to any of us who aren't rich.  I've been poor.  It's much better to be middle class.  That doesn't mean America is racist to poor blacks.  It means it's unfair to all poor people..  I know things suck just a little, sometimes a lot more for blacks, but you people have to get over it and now.  No one gives a fuck.  Do you see all these Republicans winning elections?  That's because white America is sick of your excuses.  It's impossible to help the black community in the current state it is in.  Black people need to change from within.  Trust me, there are lots of jobs outside of the hood. It's not so scary outside the hood.  You can make it if you come out of the hood.  You will have to work hard and leave the ghetto behind you though.  Don't bring that ghetto mentality with you.  Many of you do and you don't last very long.  You think everyone hates you because you are black but that's not true.  It's because you are ghetto.  AKA black trash.  If you were white we would call you white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look son, there is lot I can say to this ignorance you are posting. So I am going to tell you this. You have an opinion, but your opinion Is no good here.  I am  a man with masters degree in sociology. I have studied the issues pertaining to the black community for over 30 years. I helped form an organization that won awards for the programs we implemented in the black community that helped reduce problems. I know what the root cause of the problem is  and the solutions that are necessary for things to be levelled off. I am not the only one. I am sure Essen knows just as well. You don't. You are here in a gun fight with your hands tied behind your back facing a man with a loaded gun. Shut up before I make an example out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look... I am really sorry for what happened to your ancestors, but I had nothing to do with it.  In fact, several of my ancestors fought in Lincoln 's War to end slavery.  Can I get a thank you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we aren't talking about slavery and your ancestors did not fight  end slavery, I can ask don't you have better things t do in your life than troll; treads about race?
> 
> Are you that much of a loser?
Click to expand...

Wrong.  Some of my ancestors were ardent abolitionists, as were many in the North.  

If you are going to condemn whites today for the actions of whites hundreds of years ago, then you should be willing to commend whites today who's ancestors fought to end slavery.  

See?  Logic on full display.  

I want a thank you NOW!!!


----------



## Moonglow

Slyhunter said:


> I might look white but my ancestors were Indians.


Do you get the urge to grow corn?


----------



## Moonglow

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You apparently have not read the statistical data pertaining to economic factors between blacks and whites.  In relation to whites  blacks are still unemployed at rates we were in the 60's. Poverty is still the same relative to whites as it was in the 60's. Income compared to whites is the same as it was in the 60's.
> 
> And it's not because we choose to be poor. DEMOS  did a study and it shows that it  is PUBLIC POICY that has created The problem Today 17 years into the next century whites have 15 times the wealth of blacks. SO then maybe you need to go look  at the facts.
> 
> Your opinion on this matter is not enough. When you don't know information you need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all the things you are saying are true.  I've been arguing your arguments for years my brotha.  At this point though, enough is enough.  Don't expect help but that doesn't mean you can't get out of poverty.
> 
> I know you don't want to hear personal opinion but getting out of poverty is very much personal for every person in poverty.  You can't tell them do A B & C and you will be out of poverty because everyone is different.  So, I would need to hear your personal situation in order to tell you how to overcome the obstacles you seem to think are insurmountable.  Trust me, they aren't.  But I would be happy to hear any story about any person in America where you think it is impossible for them to get out.  I have one that's a toughy.  Lets say gramma was on welfare and her kids are all on welfare and so they aren't very good parents.  What can we do to help the kids of these people who are in generational poverty?  What can we do to help that little kid from now repeating the mistakes her mom and gramma made?  There is NOTHING us white people can do for her if they don't change something they keep doing wrong.  We can throw all the money and jobs their way.  We can give each kid in her inner city school each $5000 more a year.  Free tutors.  Free 2 year college.  Do you think this would break the cycle?  What I'm trying to say is nothing whites do will help if black people in poverty don't start changing their behavior.
> 
> I love this example.  I hear in England black people like to talk like Jaimacians.   That's their version of Eubonics.  So that tells me black people chose to talk and dress and act the way they do.  I know it's because America is a racist nation but trust me, any black run nation you go to is going to be racist towards whites too.  The secret is to fit in.  Find your nitch.  If you want the truth, America is unfair to any of us who aren't rich.  I've been poor.  It's much better to be middle class.  That doesn't mean America is racist to poor blacks.  It means it's unfair to all poor people..  I know things suck just a little, sometimes a lot more for blacks, but you people have to get over it and now.  No one gives a fuck.  Do you see all these Republicans winning elections?  That's because white America is sick of your excuses.  It's impossible to help the black community in the current state it is in.  Black people need to change from within.  Trust me, there are lots of jobs outside of the hood. It's not so scary outside the hood.  You can make it if you come out of the hood.  You will have to work hard and leave the ghetto behind you though.  Don't bring that ghetto mentality with you.  Many of you do and you don't last very long.  You think everyone hates you because you are black but that's not true.  It's because you are ghetto.  AKA black trash.  If you were white we would call you white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look son, there is lot I can say to this ignorance you are posting. So I am going to tell you this. You have an opinion, but your opinion Is no good here.  I am  a man with masters degree in sociology. I have studied the issues pertaining to the black community for over 30 years. I helped form an organization that won awards for the programs we implemented in the black community that helped reduce problems. I know what the root cause of the problem is  and the solutions that are necessary for things to be levelled off. I am not the only one. I am sure Essen knows just as well. You don't. You are here in a gun fight with your hands tied behind your back facing a man with a loaded gun. Shut up before I make an example out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look... I am really sorry for what happened to your ancestors, but I had nothing to do with it.  In fact, several of my ancestors fought in Lincoln 's War to end slavery.  Can I get a thank you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we aren't talking about slavery and your ancestors did not fight  end slavery, I can ask don't you have better things t do in your life than troll; treads about race?
> 
> Are you that much of a loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Some of my ancestors were ardent abolitionists, as were many in the North.
> 
> If you are going to condemn whites today for the actions of whites hundreds of years ago, then you should be willing to commend whites today who's ancestors fought to end slavery.
> 
> See?  Logic on full display.
> 
> I want a thank you NOW!!!
Click to expand...

You two kiss and make up..


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's true. But what about the progress made in the 1970s. You can't deny the 70s were better for blacks than the 60s, right?
> 
> Ok now think about the 80s, 90s and 17 years into the next century. Are you ever gonna stop whining?
> 
> Most poor people are trapped in generational poverty. We need the people in the poor communities to strive to get out. To break the cycle. To stop talking eubonics. Stop having kids you can't afford and raise the kids you have.
> 
> My grandparents got out of Greece and worked shitty jobs so that we could have a better life. Why can't black people leave the hood? Get out!
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You apparently have not read the statistical data pertaining to economic factors between blacks and whites.  In relation to whites  blacks are still unemployed at rates we were in the 60's. Poverty is still the same relative to whites as it was in the 60's. Income compared to whites is the same as it was in the 60's.
> 
> And it's not because we choose to be poor. DEMOS  did a study and it shows that it  is PUBLIC POICY that has created The problem Today 17 years into the next century whites have 15 times the wealth of blacks. SO then maybe you need to go look  at the facts.
> 
> Your opinion on this matter is not enough. When you don't know information you need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know all the things you are saying are true.  I've been arguing your arguments for years my brotha.  At this point though, enough is enough.  Don't expect help but that doesn't mean you can't get out of poverty.
> 
> I know you don't want to hear personal opinion but getting out of poverty is very much personal for every person in poverty.  You can't tell them do A B & C and you will be out of poverty because everyone is different.  So, I would need to hear your personal situation in order to tell you how to overcome the obstacles you seem to think are insurmountable.  Trust me, they aren't.  But I would be happy to hear any story about any person in America where you think it is impossible for them to get out.  I have one that's a toughy.  Lets say gramma was on welfare and her kids are all on welfare and so they aren't very good parents.  What can we do to help the kids of these people who are in generational poverty?  What can we do to help that little kid from now repeating the mistakes her mom and gramma made?  There is NOTHING us white people can do for her if they don't change something they keep doing wrong.  We can throw all the money and jobs their way.  We can give each kid in her inner city school each $5000 more a year.  Free tutors.  Free 2 year college.  Do you think this would break the cycle?  What I'm trying to say is nothing whites do will help if black people in poverty don't start changing their behavior.
> 
> I love this example.  I hear in England black people like to talk like Jaimacians.   That's their version of Eubonics.  So that tells me black people chose to talk and dress and act the way they do.  I know it's because America is a racist nation but trust me, any black run nation you go to is going to be racist towards whites too.  The secret is to fit in.  Find your nitch.  If you want the truth, America is unfair to any of us who aren't rich.  I've been poor.  It's much better to be middle class.  That doesn't mean America is racist to poor blacks.  It means it's unfair to all poor people..  I know things suck just a little, sometimes a lot more for blacks, but you people have to get over it and now.  No one gives a fuck.  Do you see all these Republicans winning elections?  That's because white America is sick of your excuses.  It's impossible to help the black community in the current state it is in.  Black people need to change from within.  Trust me, there are lots of jobs outside of the hood. It's not so scary outside the hood.  You can make it if you come out of the hood.  You will have to work hard and leave the ghetto behind you though.  Don't bring that ghetto mentality with you.  Many of you do and you don't last very long.  You think everyone hates you because you are black but that's not true.  It's because you are ghetto.  AKA black trash.  If you were white we would call you white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look son, there is lot I can say to this ignorance you are posting. So I am going to tell you this. You have an opinion, but your opinion Is no good here.  I am  a man with masters degree in sociology. I have studied the issues pertaining to the black community for over 30 years. I helped form an organization that won awards for the programs we implemented in the black community that helped reduce problems. I know what the root cause of the problem is  and the solutions that are necessary for things to be levelled off. I am not the only one. I am sure Essen knows just as well. You don't. You are here in a gun fight with your hands tied behind your back facing a man with a loaded gun. Shut up before I make an example out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look... I am really sorry for what happened to your ancestors, but I had nothing to do with it.  In fact, several of my ancestors fought in Lincoln 's War to end slavery.  Can I get a thank you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we aren't talking about slavery and your ancestors did not fight  end slavery, I can ask don't you have better things t do in your life than troll; treads about race?
> 
> Are you that much of a loser?
Click to expand...

You sound like a black fellow that needs a bowl of grits for that grumpy early morning feeling..


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> But  the problem with what you say is that my life is just fine. When did your grandparents get here?
> 
> Now you are just going to face the fact. The root cause of the problems blacks face stem from white racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are black and not a failure, why can't all other blacks, or any other race, be successful too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you see in the state of psychosis whites like you live in, the ability to understand just how much you have been helped escapes you. Fortunately there are also whites who are not so null and void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is so funny that you think only YOU are right, how dare anyone disagree LOL. I am not in a state of psychosis. The only help I received was my own ability to know I can be whatever I chose to be if I work hard for it. I do not take handouts, I work hard, always have. If ANYONE today choses to succeed, they can, if they work hard. Using the past as a crutch to excuse people from succeeding is so pitiful.
Click to expand...


You are in a state of psychosis.  What YOU don't do is irrelevant.  Racist laws and policies were not made that excluded YOU from being white and having opportunities others could not get based upon YOU as as an individual. .You have no argument here. Your opinion is no good. You are part of the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. You don't know if you have been given a chance because of affirmative action or not. Because It's illegal for a employer to tell you that. So then you don't seem to understand the impact of laws and policies and how they help you. Unit you do, stop trying to argue based upon the I did this or I did that line. I worked harder than you ever did.  I got a masters degree and have worked for 32 years researching  issues surrounding race and racism. I do know what I am talking about here. I have loads of policies and evidence showing that I am right, You don't.  All you have is your belief. and the same canned stupid response white racists make in regards to this issue and that is not going to be enough in this discussion.


----------



## IM2

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You apparently have not read the statistical data pertaining to economic factors between blacks and whites.  In relation to whites  blacks are still unemployed at rates we were in the 60's. Poverty is still the same relative to whites as it was in the 60's. Income compared to whites is the same as it was in the 60's.
> 
> And it's not because we choose to be poor. DEMOS  did a study and it shows that it  is PUBLIC POICY that has created The problem Today 17 years into the next century whites have 15 times the wealth of blacks. SO then maybe you need to go look  at the facts.
> 
> Your opinion on this matter is not enough. When you don't know information you need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all the things you are saying are true.  I've been arguing your arguments for years my brotha.  At this point though, enough is enough.  Don't expect help but that doesn't mean you can't get out of poverty.
> 
> I know you don't want to hear personal opinion but getting out of poverty is very much personal for every person in poverty.  You can't tell them do A B & C and you will be out of poverty because everyone is different.  So, I would need to hear your personal situation in order to tell you how to overcome the obstacles you seem to think are insurmountable.  Trust me, they aren't.  But I would be happy to hear any story about any person in America where you think it is impossible for them to get out.  I have one that's a toughy.  Lets say gramma was on welfare and her kids are all on welfare and so they aren't very good parents.  What can we do to help the kids of these people who are in generational poverty?  What can we do to help that little kid from now repeating the mistakes her mom and gramma made?  There is NOTHING us white people can do for her if they don't change something they keep doing wrong.  We can throw all the money and jobs their way.  We can give each kid in her inner city school each $5000 more a year.  Free tutors.  Free 2 year college.  Do you think this would break the cycle?  What I'm trying to say is nothing whites do will help if black people in poverty don't start changing their behavior.
> 
> I love this example.  I hear in England black people like to talk like Jaimacians.   That's their version of Eubonics.  So that tells me black people chose to talk and dress and act the way they do.  I know it's because America is a racist nation but trust me, any black run nation you go to is going to be racist towards whites too.  The secret is to fit in.  Find your nitch.  If you want the truth, America is unfair to any of us who aren't rich.  I've been poor.  It's much better to be middle class.  That doesn't mean America is racist to poor blacks.  It means it's unfair to all poor people..  I know things suck just a little, sometimes a lot more for blacks, but you people have to get over it and now.  No one gives a fuck.  Do you see all these Republicans winning elections?  That's because white America is sick of your excuses.  It's impossible to help the black community in the current state it is in.  Black people need to change from within.  Trust me, there are lots of jobs outside of the hood. It's not so scary outside the hood.  You can make it if you come out of the hood.  You will have to work hard and leave the ghetto behind you though.  Don't bring that ghetto mentality with you.  Many of you do and you don't last very long.  You think everyone hates you because you are black but that's not true.  It's because you are ghetto.  AKA black trash.  If you were white we would call you white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look son, there is lot I can say to this ignorance you are posting. So I am going to tell you this. You have an opinion, but your opinion Is no good here.  I am  a man with masters degree in sociology. I have studied the issues pertaining to the black community for over 30 years. I helped form an organization that won awards for the programs we implemented in the black community that helped reduce problems. I know what the root cause of the problem is  and the solutions that are necessary for things to be levelled off. I am not the only one. I am sure Essen knows just as well. You don't. You are here in a gun fight with your hands tied behind your back facing a man with a loaded gun. Shut up before I make an example out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look... I am really sorry for what happened to your ancestors, but I had nothing to do with it.  In fact, several of my ancestors fought in Lincoln 's War to end slavery.  Can I get a thank you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we aren't talking about slavery and your ancestors did not fight  end slavery, I can ask don't you have better things t do in your life than troll; treads about race?
> 
> Are you that much of a loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Some of my ancestors were ardent abolitionists, as were many in the North.
> 
> If you are going to condemn whites today for the actions of whites hundreds of years ago, then you should be willing to commend whites today who's ancestors fought to end slavery.
> 
> See?  Logic on full display.
> 
> I want a thank you NOW!!!
Click to expand...


Since I am talking about the years after slavery ended. .........


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
Click to expand...


You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
Click to expand...

The blacks are lucky we brought them over as slaves. Look at how American Blacks live NOW vs how African Blacks are living NOW.


----------



## IM2

Slyhunter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The blacks are lucky we brought them over as slaves. Look at how American Blacks live NOW vs how African Blacks are living NOW.
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



Too many mean whiteys here....perhaps you should move someplace where they'll appreciate your tender sensibilities? America clearly doesn't deserve such a delicate flower as you.

Be sure to write!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
Click to expand...


You're right.
You should move to a place where the government will give you everything.
I hear Burkina Faso is nice.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are black and not a failure, why can't all other blacks, or any other race, be successful too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you see in the state of psychosis whites like you live in, the ability to understand just how much you have been helped escapes you. Fortunately there are also whites who are not so null and void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is so funny that you think only YOU are right, how dare anyone disagree LOL. I am not in a state of psychosis. The only help I received was my own ability to know I can be whatever I chose to be if I work hard for it. I do not take handouts, I work hard, always have. If ANYONE today choses to succeed, they can, if they work hard. Using the past as a crutch to excuse people from succeeding is so pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in a state of psychosis.  What YOU don't do is irrelevant.  Racist laws and policies were not made that excluded YOU from being white and having opportunities others could not get based upon YOU as as an individual. .You have no argument here. Your opinion is no good. You are part of the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. You don't know if you have been given a chance because of affirmative action or not. Because It's illegal for a employer to tell you that. So then you don't seem to understand the impact of laws and policies and how they help you. Unit you do, stop trying to argue based upon the I did this or I did that line. I worked harder than you ever did.  I got a masters degree and have worked for 32 years researching  issues surrounding race and racism. I do know what I am talking about here. I have loads of policies and evidence showing that I am right, You don't.  All you have is your belief. and the same canned stupid response white racists make in regards to this issue and that is not going to be enough in this discussion.
Click to expand...


*I got a masters degree and have worked for 32 years researching issues surrounding race and racism.*

So you're mad because you couldn't get a real job.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> 
> 
> If you are black and not a failure, why can't all other blacks, or any other race, be successful too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you see in the state of psychosis whites like you live in, the ability to understand just how much you have been helped escapes you. Fortunately there are also whites who are not so null and void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is so funny that you think only YOU are right, how dare anyone disagree LOL. I am not in a state of psychosis. The only help I received was my own ability to know I can be whatever I chose to be if I work hard for it. I do not take handouts, I work hard, always have. If ANYONE today choses to succeed, they can, if they work hard. Using the past as a crutch to excuse people from succeeding is so pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in a state of psychosis.  What YOU don't do is irrelevant.  Racist laws and policies were not made that excluded YOU from being white and having opportunities others could not get based upon YOU as as an individual. .You have no argument here. Your opinion is no good. You are part of the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. You don't know if you have been given a chance because of affirmative action or not. Because It's illegal for a employer to tell you that. So then you don't seem to understand the impact of laws and policies and how they help you. Unit you do, stop trying to argue based upon the I did this or I did that line. I worked harder than you ever did.  I got a masters degree and have worked for 32 years researching  issues surrounding race and racism. I do know what I am talking about here. I have loads of policies and evidence showing that I am right, You don't.  All you have is your belief. and the same canned stupid response white racists make in regards to this issue and that is not going to be enough in this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I got a masters degree and have worked for 32 years researching issues surrounding race and racism.*
> 
> So you're mad because you couldn't get a real job.
Click to expand...


You really might want to not enter the discussion in his manner. .


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are black and not a failure, why can't all other blacks, or any other race, be successful too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you see in the state of psychosis whites like you live in, the ability to understand just how much you have been helped escapes you. Fortunately there are also whites who are not so null and void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is so funny that you think only YOU are right, how dare anyone disagree LOL. I am not in a state of psychosis. The only help I received was my own ability to know I can be whatever I chose to be if I work hard for it. I do not take handouts, I work hard, always have. If ANYONE today choses to succeed, they can, if they work hard. Using the past as a crutch to excuse people from succeeding is so pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in a state of psychosis.  What YOU don't do is irrelevant.  Racist laws and policies were not made that excluded YOU from being white and having opportunities others could not get based upon YOU as as an individual. .You have no argument here. Your opinion is no good. You are part of the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. You don't know if you have been given a chance because of affirmative action or not. Because It's illegal for a employer to tell you that. So then you don't seem to understand the impact of laws and policies and how they help you. Unit you do, stop trying to argue based upon the I did this or I did that line. I worked harder than you ever did.  I got a masters degree and have worked for 32 years researching  issues surrounding race and racism. I do know what I am talking about here. I have loads of policies and evidence showing that I am right, You don't.  All you have is your belief. and the same canned stupid response white racists make in regards to this issue and that is not going to be enough in this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I got a masters degree and have worked for 32 years researching issues surrounding race and racism.*
> 
> So you're mad because you couldn't get a real job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really might want to not enter the discussion in his manner. .
Click to expand...


Bring it.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
Click to expand...


Except that that is not a "fact" but racist shit.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The blacks are lucky we brought them over as slaves. Look at how American Blacks live NOW vs how African Blacks are living NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...



If he is wrong about what he said, there is nothing now, stopping you from leaving horrible racist America and returning to Africa.


If he is RIGHT, then of course, you wouldn't WANT to go live in Africa, because shitty Third WOrld shit holes.


So, which is it?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that that is not a "fact" but racist shit.
Click to expand...


No, it's fact.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that that is not a "fact" but racist shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's fact.
Click to expand...



No, it's complete bullshit.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The blacks are lucky we brought them over as slaves. Look at how American Blacks live NOW vs how African Blacks are living NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If he is wrong about what he said, there is nothing now, stopping you from leaving horrible racist America and returning to Africa.
> 
> 
> If he is RIGHT, then of course, you wouldn't WANT to go live in Africa, because shitty Third WOrld shit holes.
> 
> 
> So, which is it?
Click to expand...


Neither. I was born here. I am an American. I have the righto air my grievance and demand change. So you can  go S A D..

Or move back to Europe.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The blacks are lucky we brought them over as slaves. Look at how American Blacks live NOW vs how African Blacks are living NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If he is wrong about what he said, there is nothing now, stopping you from leaving horrible racist America and returning to Africa.
> 
> 
> If he is RIGHT, then of course, you wouldn't WANT to go live in Africa, because shitty Third WOrld shit holes.
> 
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. I was born here. I am an American. I have the righto air my grievance and demand change. So you can  go S A D..
> 
> Or move back to Europe.
Click to expand...



Nothing I said, can reasonable be seen as claiming you don't have those rights.


BUT, if considering how you view whites, as soooooo dangerous and racist, and that we soooooo much outnumber you and always will, 


AND considering how you ridiculed slyhunter for saying that you live better here than blacks in Africa, 


what exactly about his statement were you disagreeing with?


Cause if you are disagreeing that you live better here, then why have you not gone to where you can live, at least as well, and without being in danger from Evul Racist Whites?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that that is not a "fact" but racist shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's complete bullshit.
Click to expand...


We are talking about things  since slavery. So then you will come to understand that your punk ass benefitted from laws ad policies made in the 1900's and up to now not just the 1700's. You know the 1900's that you lived in unless you are less than 17 years old?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that that is not a "fact" but racist shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's complete bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about things  since slavery. So then you will come to understand that your punk ass benefitted from laws ad policies made in the 1900's and up to now not just the 1700's. You know the 1900's that you lived in unless you are less than 17 years old?
Click to expand...




THe system of Affirmative Action, Diversity, Multiculturalism, Disparate Impact, ect, that results in anti-white discrimination to the tune of, to give ONE narrow documented example, a 230 point sat bonus was well in place before I was born.


THAT is the system I want to dismantle. Right, fucking NOW.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Two generations of affirmative action giving him privilege over others and still he continues with his  hackneyed dogma.

What a whiny, pathetic loser.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> The blacks are lucky we brought them over as slaves. Look at how American Blacks live NOW vs how African Blacks are living NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If he is wrong about what he said, there is nothing now, stopping you from leaving horrible racist America and returning to Africa.
> 
> 
> If he is RIGHT, then of course, you wouldn't WANT to go live in Africa, because shitty Third WOrld shit holes.
> 
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. I was born here. I am an American. I have the righto air my grievance and demand change. So you can  go S A D..
> 
> Or move back to Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said, can reasonable be seen as claiming you don't have those rights.
> 
> 
> BUT, if considering how you view whites, as soooooo dangerous and racist, and that we soooooo much outnumber you and always will,
> 
> 
> AND considering how you ridiculed slyhunter for saying that you live better here than blacks in Africa,
> 
> 
> what exactly about his statement were you disagreeing with?
> 
> 
> Cause if you are disagreeing that you live better here, then why have you not gone to where you can live, at least as well, and without being in danger from Evul Racist Whites?
Click to expand...


Fuck all that.. Your ass is crying about how white men are being discriminated against with no proof of it. So why don't you move your white ass back to Europe where you can find an all white nation where whites won't be discriminated against if things are so bad for you here? How about we think like that white boy? And each time one of you dumb ass conservative SOBS start crying about government being too large and intrusive then why don't you take your asses back to Europe where government is not so intrusive for whites and find a better place where you can live. How about we look at it that way white boy?

Apparently you live better over here in America than you would in those third world European shitholes now don't you? How about we look at it like that white by? Don't see you  hurrying up to move back to Europe do we? How about we look at it like that white boy?

Deal with the thread topic. That would be how whites have benefitted from government handouts via laws and policies since slavery.

Or  shut up and stay out of this thread.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to feel any guilt. You just need to face the fact that whites were given everything they have by the government and deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not a "fact" but racist shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's complete bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about things  since slavery. So then you will come to understand that your punk ass benefitted from laws ad policies made in the 1900's and up to now not just the 1700's. You know the 1900's that you lived in unless you are less than 17 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe system of Affirmative Action, Diversity, Multiculturalism, Disparate Impact, ect, that results in anti-white discrimination to the tune of, to give ONE narrow documented example, a 230 point sat bonus was well in place before I was born.
> 
> 
> THAT is the system I want to dismantle. Right, fucking NOW.
Click to expand...


Three is no anti white discrimination. A so called 230 point score to even out the advantage whites have that still allows whites the majority of admittance to 8 universities in America does not constitute anti white discrimination. The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..


----------



## IM2

*I’m a White Immigrant and I Benefited From a Racist Visa Lottery*
*





Francesca Gaiba is Research Associate Professor of Medical Social Sciences and Associate Director of the Institute for Sexual and Gender Minority Health and Wellbeing at Northwestern University and a Public Voices Fellow with The OpEd Project.
*


> Created in 1987, the first Diversity Visa Program benefitted mainly Ireland, Canada and Great Britain including Northern Ireland, with the Irish winning nearly 40% of the first 10,000 visas in 1987 and more than 40% of the visas over a four-year span.



I’m a White Immigrant and I Benefited From a Racist Visa Lottery

This is a program created in 1987 designed to benefit white immigrants coming here to the United States. This did not happen in 1887.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

IM2 said:


> Three is no anti white discrimination.



Says the guy constantly whining about being discriminated against.


----------



## IM2

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy constantly whining about being discriminated against.
Click to expand...


The thing here is when you start talking stupid, try researching the facts.

There is no anti white discrimination. There continues to be discrimination against non whites to include blacks and your claiming  to be Asian ass.


----------



## IM2

*When Prejudice Is So Malleable*






*Patricia J. Williams* is the James L. Dohr Professor of Law at Columbia University. She writes the column "Diary of a Mad Law Professor," which appears monthly in The Nation.



> The finding that white Americans see blacks’ progress as an insult or a diminishment of their status is not entirely surprising. Zero-sum formulations of prejudice tend to emerge in lean economic times, fueling cultural or historical rivalries of all sorts.
> 
> *As blacks have made greater symbolic strides, pity has turned into resentment and projected fear. *
> 
> I have a hunch that if the study had included questions about whether whites feel threatened by “reverse racism” among Asians, Latinos and immigrants, the results would be much the same. Those perceptions notwithstanding, data show that white Americans remain the most privileged human beings on the planet.



When Prejudice Is So Malleable - NYTimes.com


----------



## sealybobo

gipper said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You apparently have not read the statistical data pertaining to economic factors between blacks and whites.  In relation to whites  blacks are still unemployed at rates we were in the 60's. Poverty is still the same relative to whites as it was in the 60's. Income compared to whites is the same as it was in the 60's.
> 
> And it's not because we choose to be poor. DEMOS  did a study and it shows that it  is PUBLIC POICY that has created The problem Today 17 years into the next century whites have 15 times the wealth of blacks. SO then maybe you need to go look  at the facts.
> 
> Your opinion on this matter is not enough. When you don't know information you need to shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know all the things you are saying are true.  I've been arguing your arguments for years my brotha.  At this point though, enough is enough.  Don't expect help but that doesn't mean you can't get out of poverty.
> 
> I know you don't want to hear personal opinion but getting out of poverty is very much personal for every person in poverty.  You can't tell them do A B & C and you will be out of poverty because everyone is different.  So, I would need to hear your personal situation in order to tell you how to overcome the obstacles you seem to think are insurmountable.  Trust me, they aren't.  But I would be happy to hear any story about any person in America where you think it is impossible for them to get out.  I have one that's a toughy.  Lets say gramma was on welfare and her kids are all on welfare and so they aren't very good parents.  What can we do to help the kids of these people who are in generational poverty?  What can we do to help that little kid from now repeating the mistakes her mom and gramma made?  There is NOTHING us white people can do for her if they don't change something they keep doing wrong.  We can throw all the money and jobs their way.  We can give each kid in her inner city school each $5000 more a year.  Free tutors.  Free 2 year college.  Do you think this would break the cycle?  What I'm trying to say is nothing whites do will help if black people in poverty don't start changing their behavior.
> 
> I love this example.  I hear in England black people like to talk like Jaimacians.   That's their version of Eubonics.  So that tells me black people chose to talk and dress and act the way they do.  I know it's because America is a racist nation but trust me, any black run nation you go to is going to be racist towards whites too.  The secret is to fit in.  Find your nitch.  If you want the truth, America is unfair to any of us who aren't rich.  I've been poor.  It's much better to be middle class.  That doesn't mean America is racist to poor blacks.  It means it's unfair to all poor people..  I know things suck just a little, sometimes a lot more for blacks, but you people have to get over it and now.  No one gives a fuck.  Do you see all these Republicans winning elections?  That's because white America is sick of your excuses.  It's impossible to help the black community in the current state it is in.  Black people need to change from within.  Trust me, there are lots of jobs outside of the hood. It's not so scary outside the hood.  You can make it if you come out of the hood.  You will have to work hard and leave the ghetto behind you though.  Don't bring that ghetto mentality with you.  Many of you do and you don't last very long.  You think everyone hates you because you are black but that's not true.  It's because you are ghetto.  AKA black trash.  If you were white we would call you white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look son, there is lot I can say to this ignorance you are posting. So I am going to tell you this. You have an opinion, but your opinion Is no good here.  I am  a man with masters degree in sociology. I have studied the issues pertaining to the black community for over 30 years. I helped form an organization that won awards for the programs we implemented in the black community that helped reduce problems. I know what the root cause of the problem is  and the solutions that are necessary for things to be levelled off. I am not the only one. I am sure Essen knows just as well. You don't. You are here in a gun fight with your hands tied behind your back facing a man with a loaded gun. Shut up before I make an example out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look... I am really sorry for what happened to your ancestors, but I had nothing to do with it.  In fact, several of my ancestors fought in Lincoln 's War to end slavery.  Can I get a thank you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we aren't talking about slavery and your ancestors did not fight  end slavery, I can ask don't you have better things t do in your life than troll; treads about race?
> 
> Are you that much of a loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Some of my ancestors were ardent abolitionists, as were many in the North.
> 
> If you are going to condemn whites today for the actions of whites hundreds of years ago, then you should be willing to commend whites today who's ancestors fought to end slavery.
> 
> See?  Logic on full display.
> 
> I want a thank you NOW!!!
Click to expand...

Good point.  It's not like blacks fought and won their freedom.  We gave it to them.  I know they joined the fight but the Civil War wasn't started by blacks.  White northerners needed the help so we let them fight later.      

And if whites are such assholes why didn't we all own slaves?  Why didn't the north own slaves?


----------



## IM2

*Overt Vs. Covert*






*David E. Bernstein *is Foundation Professor at George Mason University School of Law. He is the author of  "Rehabilitating Lochner: Defending Individual Rights against Progressive Reform" and writes for The Volokh Conspiracy. 



> Discrimination against African-Americans is a significant social problem. Discrimination against whites, well, not so much.
> 
> *Discrimination in favor of African-Americans is often explicit and trumpeted, which leads whites to perceive it as bias against them.*
> 
> Nevertheless, the findings of the study showing that whites perceive a high and growing level of bias against their own group don't surprise me. The authors suggest that white perceptions result from whites seeing race relations as a zero-sum game. I suspect that something else, or at least something additional, is going on.
> 
> Both because of law and evolving social norms, intentional discrimination against blacks tends to be subtle and covert.



Overt Vs. Covert - NYTimes.com


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know all the things you are saying are true.  I've been arguing your arguments for years my brotha.  At this point though, enough is enough.  Don't expect help but that doesn't mean you can't get out of poverty.
> 
> I know you don't want to hear personal opinion but getting out of poverty is very much personal for every person in poverty.  You can't tell them do A B & C and you will be out of poverty because everyone is different.  So, I would need to hear your personal situation in order to tell you how to overcome the obstacles you seem to think are insurmountable.  Trust me, they aren't.  But I would be happy to hear any story about any person in America where you think it is impossible for them to get out.  I have one that's a toughy.  Lets say gramma was on welfare and her kids are all on welfare and so they aren't very good parents.  What can we do to help the kids of these people who are in generational poverty?  What can we do to help that little kid from now repeating the mistakes her mom and gramma made?  There is NOTHING us white people can do for her if they don't change something they keep doing wrong.  We can throw all the money and jobs their way.  We can give each kid in her inner city school each $5000 more a year.  Free tutors.  Free 2 year college.  Do you think this would break the cycle?  What I'm trying to say is nothing whites do will help if black people in poverty don't start changing their behavior.
> 
> I love this example.  I hear in England black people like to talk like Jaimacians.   That's their version of Eubonics.  So that tells me black people chose to talk and dress and act the way they do.  I know it's because America is a racist nation but trust me, any black run nation you go to is going to be racist towards whites too.  The secret is to fit in.  Find your nitch.  If you want the truth, America is unfair to any of us who aren't rich.  I've been poor.  It's much better to be middle class.  That doesn't mean America is racist to poor blacks.  It means it's unfair to all poor people..  I know things suck just a little, sometimes a lot more for blacks, but you people have to get over it and now.  No one gives a fuck.  Do you see all these Republicans winning elections?  That's because white America is sick of your excuses.  It's impossible to help the black community in the current state it is in.  Black people need to change from within.  Trust me, there are lots of jobs outside of the hood. It's not so scary outside the hood.  You can make it if you come out of the hood.  You will have to work hard and leave the ghetto behind you though.  Don't bring that ghetto mentality with you.  Many of you do and you don't last very long.  You think everyone hates you because you are black but that's not true.  It's because you are ghetto.  AKA black trash.  If you were white we would call you white trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look son, there is lot I can say to this ignorance you are posting. So I am going to tell you this. You have an opinion, but your opinion Is no good here.  I am  a man with masters degree in sociology. I have studied the issues pertaining to the black community for over 30 years. I helped form an organization that won awards for the programs we implemented in the black community that helped reduce problems. I know what the root cause of the problem is  and the solutions that are necessary for things to be levelled off. I am not the only one. I am sure Essen knows just as well. You don't. You are here in a gun fight with your hands tied behind your back facing a man with a loaded gun. Shut up before I make an example out of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look... I am really sorry for what happened to your ancestors, but I had nothing to do with it.  In fact, several of my ancestors fought in Lincoln 's War to end slavery.  Can I get a thank you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we aren't talking about slavery and your ancestors did not fight  end slavery, I can ask don't you have better things t do in your life than troll; treads about race?
> 
> Are you that much of a loser?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  Some of my ancestors were ardent abolitionists, as were many in the North.
> 
> If you are going to condemn whites today for the actions of whites hundreds of years ago, then you should be willing to commend whites today who's ancestors fought to end slavery.
> 
> See?  Logic on full display.
> 
> I want a thank you NOW!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point.  It's not like blacks fought and won their freedom.  We gave it to them.  I know they joined the fight but the Civil War wasn't started by blacks.  White northerners needed the help so we let them fight later.
> 
> And if whites are such assholes why didn't we all own slaves?  Why didn't the north own slaves?
Click to expand...


Deeper Roots of Northern Slavery Unearthed



> Slavery in Colonial America was hardly just the South’s “peculiar institution.” At its height, the enslaved population in the North topped 40,000, and now new research published by the Hartford Courant sheds additional light on the often-forgotten Colonial history of slavery in New England and reveals that one of the region’s most aristocratic families were active participants in the slave trade.



Deeper Roots of Northern Slavery Unearthed - History in the Headlines

Now just like whites did not fight free blacks in the civil war, there was slavery in the north.

This thread is not about slavery.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blacks are lucky we brought them over as slaves. Look at how American Blacks live NOW vs how African Blacks are living NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If he is wrong about what he said, there is nothing now, stopping you from leaving horrible racist America and returning to Africa.
> 
> 
> If he is RIGHT, then of course, you wouldn't WANT to go live in Africa, because shitty Third WOrld shit holes.
> 
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. I was born here. I am an American. I have the righto air my grievance and demand change. So you can  go S A D..
> 
> Or move back to Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said, can reasonable be seen as claiming you don't have those rights.
> 
> 
> BUT, if considering how you view whites, as soooooo dangerous and racist, and that we soooooo much outnumber you and always will,
> 
> 
> AND considering how you ridiculed slyhunter for saying that you live better here than blacks in Africa,
> 
> 
> what exactly about his statement were you disagreeing with?
> 
> 
> Cause if you are disagreeing that you live better here, then why have you not gone to where you can live, at least as well, and without being in danger from Evul Racist Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck all that.. Your ass is crying about how white men are being discriminated against with no proof of it. So why don't you move your white ass back to Europe where you can find an all white nation where whites won't be discriminated against if things are so bad for you here? How about we think like that white boy? And each time one of you dumb ass conservative SOBS start crying about government being too large and intrusive then why don't you take your asses back to Europe where government is not so intrusive for whites and find a better place where you can live. How about we look at it that way white boy?
> 
> Apparently you live better over here in America than you would in those third world European shitholes now don't you? How about we look at it like that white by? Don't see you  hurrying up to move back to Europe do we? How about we look at it like that white boy?
> 
> Deal with the thread topic. That would be how whites have benefitted from government handouts via laws and policies since slavery.
> 
> Or  shut up and stay out of this thread.
Click to expand...




Your lie about me not documenting anti-white discrimination is noted and dismissed. 


You attacked a man for saying that blacks in America live better than blacks in Africa.

I've said nothing to deny the whites in America live better than whites in Europe so your comparison is simply stupid.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not a "fact" but racist shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's complete bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about things  since slavery. So then you will come to understand that your punk ass benefitted from laws ad policies made in the 1900's and up to now not just the 1700's. You know the 1900's that you lived in unless you are less than 17 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe system of Affirmative Action, Diversity, Multiculturalism, Disparate Impact, ect, that results in anti-white discrimination to the tune of, to give ONE narrow documented example, a 230 point sat bonus was well in place before I was born.
> 
> 
> THAT is the system I want to dismantle. Right, fucking NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three is no anti white discrimination. A so called 230 point score to even out the advantage whites have that still allows whites the majority of admittance to 8 universities in America does not constitute anti white discrimination. The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
Click to expand...




Your pretense of being unable to understand proportional representation is dismissed.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> *I’m a White Immigrant and I Benefited From a Racist Visa Lottery*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francesca Gaiba is Research Associate Professor of Medical Social Sciences and Associate Director of the Institute for Sexual and Gender Minority Health and Wellbeing at Northwestern University and a Public Voices Fellow with The OpEd Project.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Created in 1987, the first Diversity Visa Program benefitted mainly Ireland, Canada and Great Britain including Northern Ireland, with the Irish winning nearly 40% of the first 10,000 visas in 1987 and more than 40% of the visas over a four-year span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a White Immigrant and I Benefited From a Racist Visa Lottery
> 
> This is a program created in 1987 designed to benefit white immigrants coming here to the United States. This did not happen in 1887.
Click to expand...



You constantly pretend to not understand percentages or proportions.

So, lord only knows what you are "understanding" when you read that excerpt.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I’m a White Immigrant and I Benefited From a Racist Visa Lottery*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francesca Gaiba is Research Associate Professor of Medical Social Sciences and Associate Director of the Institute for Sexual and Gender Minority Health and Wellbeing at Northwestern University and a Public Voices Fellow with The OpEd Project.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Created in 1987, the first Diversity Visa Program benefitted mainly Ireland, Canada and Great Britain including Northern Ireland, with the Irish winning nearly 40% of the first 10,000 visas in 1987 and more than 40% of the visas over a four-year span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a White Immigrant and I Benefited From a Racist Visa Lottery
> 
> This is a program created in 1987 designed to benefit white immigrants coming here to the United States. This did not happen in 1887.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You constantly pretend to not understand percentages or proportions.
> 
> So, lord only knows what you are "understanding" when you read that excerpt.
Click to expand...


I understand those things very well.  You.seem to have the problem. So just read the facts and understand that there are no excuses to make. There are policies out there right now that benefits whites at the expense of others. There is no anti white discrimination..


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's complete bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about things  since slavery. So then you will come to understand that your punk ass benefitted from laws ad policies made in the 1900's and up to now not just the 1700's. You know the 1900's that you lived in unless you are less than 17 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe system of Affirmative Action, Diversity, Multiculturalism, Disparate Impact, ect, that results in anti-white discrimination to the tune of, to give ONE narrow documented example, a 230 point sat bonus was well in place before I was born.
> 
> 
> THAT is the system I want to dismantle. Right, fucking NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three is no anti white discrimination. A so called 230 point score to even out the advantage whites have that still allows whites the majority of admittance to 8 universities in America does not constitute anti white discrimination. The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense of being unable to understand proportional representation is dismissed.
Click to expand...


No, your claims are just without merit son. .


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I’m a White Immigrant and I Benefited From a Racist Visa Lottery*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francesca Gaiba is Research Associate Professor of Medical Social Sciences and Associate Director of the Institute for Sexual and Gender Minority Health and Wellbeing at Northwestern University and a Public Voices Fellow with The OpEd Project.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Created in 1987, the first Diversity Visa Program benefitted mainly Ireland, Canada and Great Britain including Northern Ireland, with the Irish winning nearly 40% of the first 10,000 visas in 1987 and more than 40% of the visas over a four-year span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m a White Immigrant and I Benefited From a Racist Visa Lottery
> 
> This is a program created in 1987 designed to benefit white immigrants coming here to the United States. This did not happen in 1887.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You constantly pretend to not understand percentages or proportions.
> 
> So, lord only knows what you are "understanding" when you read that excerpt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand those things very well.  You.seem to have the problem. So just read the facts and understand that there are no excuses to make. There are policies out there right now that benefits whites at the expense of others. There is no anti white discrimination..
Click to expand...



I've demonstrated that the policies have been crafted to discriminate in favor of blacks and against whites.


Your defense against that has been to play dumb.


Until you are able to seriously and honestly respond to my point about the anti-white discrimination, you are doing nothing but engaging in the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's complete bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about things  since slavery. So then you will come to understand that your punk ass benefitted from laws ad policies made in the 1900's and up to now not just the 1700's. You know the 1900's that you lived in unless you are less than 17 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe system of Affirmative Action, Diversity, Multiculturalism, Disparate Impact, ect, that results in anti-white discrimination to the tune of, to give ONE narrow documented example, a 230 point sat bonus was well in place before I was born.
> 
> 
> THAT is the system I want to dismantle. Right, fucking NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three is no anti white discrimination. A so called 230 point score to even out the advantage whites have that still allows whites the majority of admittance to 8 universities in America does not constitute anti white discrimination. The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense of being unable to understand proportional representation is dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your claims are just without merit son. .
Click to expand...




Your odd claim that the 230 point bonus blacks get is to balance out some vague and unsupported claim of black skin minus, is the "argument" that is without merit, whack job.

THe 230 point bonus blacks get is real, and heavily documented and supported.

Your counter is just word salad.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he is wrong about what he said, there is nothing now, stopping you from leaving horrible racist America and returning to Africa.
> 
> 
> If he is RIGHT, then of course, you wouldn't WANT to go live in Africa, because shitty Third WOrld shit holes.
> 
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. I was born here. I am an American. I have the righto air my grievance and demand change. So you can  go S A D..
> 
> Or move back to Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said, can reasonable be seen as claiming you don't have those rights.
> 
> 
> BUT, if considering how you view whites, as soooooo dangerous and racist, and that we soooooo much outnumber you and always will,
> 
> 
> AND considering how you ridiculed slyhunter for saying that you live better here than blacks in Africa,
> 
> 
> what exactly about his statement were you disagreeing with?
> 
> 
> Cause if you are disagreeing that you live better here, then why have you not gone to where you can live, at least as well, and without being in danger from Evul Racist Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck all that.. Your ass is crying about how white men are being discriminated against with no proof of it. So why don't you move your white ass back to Europe where you can find an all white nation where whites won't be discriminated against if things are so bad for you here? How about we think like that white boy? And each time one of you dumb ass conservative SOBS start crying about government being too large and intrusive then why don't you take your asses back to Europe where government is not so intrusive for whites and find a better place where you can live. How about we look at it that way white boy?
> 
> Apparently you live better over here in America than you would in those third world European shitholes now don't you? How about we look at it like that white by? Don't see you  hurrying up to move back to Europe do we? How about we look at it like that white boy?
> 
> Deal with the thread topic. That would be how whites have benefitted from government handouts via laws and policies since slavery.
> 
> Or  shut up and stay out of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lie about me not documenting anti-white discrimination is noted and dismissed.
> 
> 
> You attacked a man for saying that blacks in America live better than blacks in Africa.
> 
> I've said nothing to deny the whites in America live better than whites in Europe so your comparison is simply stupid.
Click to expand...


We all know it's not impossible to make it in America.  Plenty of black people have made it.  The ones that haven't are just making excuses.  My grandparents couldn't even speak English when they came here and let me tell you things were not easy or fair.  In order to make it they had to start at the bottom, for less than minimum wage.  They may not even have ever made a lot of money but they saved.

They also raised their kids right.  Are black people raising their kids with high expectations?  

Black people act like it's impossible to get out of the hood.  It is not.  But no one is going to hire a black who's lazy and don't know how to talk.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he is wrong about what he said, there is nothing now, stopping you from leaving horrible racist America and returning to Africa.
> 
> 
> If he is RIGHT, then of course, you wouldn't WANT to go live in Africa, because shitty Third WOrld shit holes.
> 
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. I was born here. I am an American. I have the righto air my grievance and demand change. So you can  go S A D..
> 
> Or move back to Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said, can reasonable be seen as claiming you don't have those rights.
> 
> 
> BUT, if considering how you view whites, as soooooo dangerous and racist, and that we soooooo much outnumber you and always will,
> 
> 
> AND considering how you ridiculed slyhunter for saying that you live better here than blacks in Africa,
> 
> 
> what exactly about his statement were you disagreeing with?
> 
> 
> Cause if you are disagreeing that you live better here, then why have you not gone to where you can live, at least as well, and without being in danger from Evul Racist Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck all that.. Your ass is crying about how white men are being discriminated against with no proof of it. So why don't you move your white ass back to Europe where you can find an all white nation where whites won't be discriminated against if things are so bad for you here? How about we think like that white boy? And each time one of you dumb ass conservative SOBS start crying about government being too large and intrusive then why don't you take your asses back to Europe where government is not so intrusive for whites and find a better place where you can live. How about we look at it that way white boy?
> 
> Apparently you live better over here in America than you would in those third world European shitholes now don't you? How about we look at it like that white by? Don't see you  hurrying up to move back to Europe do we? How about we look at it like that white boy?
> 
> Deal with the thread topic. That would be how whites have benefitted from government handouts via laws and policies since slavery.
> 
> Or  shut up and stay out of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lie about me not documenting anti-white discrimination is noted and dismissed.
> 
> 
> You attacked a man for saying that blacks in America live better than blacks in Africa.
> 
> I've said nothing to deny the whites in America live better than whites in Europe so your comparison is simply stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know it's not impossible to make it in America.  Plenty of black people have made it.  The ones that haven't are just making excuses.  My grandparents couldn't even speak English when they came here and let me tell you things were not easy or fair.  In order to make it they had to start at the bottom, for less than minimum wage.  They may not even have ever made a lot of money but they saved.
> 
> They also raised their kids right.  Are black people raising their kids with high expectations?
> 
> Black people act like it's impossible to get out of the hood.  It is not.  But no one is going to hire a black who's lazy and don't know how to talk.
Click to expand...



My parents started out poor and were working class their whole lives. The only reason we had shit was because they managed their earnings very, very well, though I didn't understand that until much later.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. I was born here. I am an American. I have the righto air my grievance and demand change. So you can  go S A D..
> 
> Or move back to Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said, can reasonable be seen as claiming you don't have those rights.
> 
> 
> BUT, if considering how you view whites, as soooooo dangerous and racist, and that we soooooo much outnumber you and always will,
> 
> 
> AND considering how you ridiculed slyhunter for saying that you live better here than blacks in Africa,
> 
> 
> what exactly about his statement were you disagreeing with?
> 
> 
> Cause if you are disagreeing that you live better here, then why have you not gone to where you can live, at least as well, and without being in danger from Evul Racist Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck all that.. Your ass is crying about how white men are being discriminated against with no proof of it. So why don't you move your white ass back to Europe where you can find an all white nation where whites won't be discriminated against if things are so bad for you here? How about we think like that white boy? And each time one of you dumb ass conservative SOBS start crying about government being too large and intrusive then why don't you take your asses back to Europe where government is not so intrusive for whites and find a better place where you can live. How about we look at it that way white boy?
> 
> Apparently you live better over here in America than you would in those third world European shitholes now don't you? How about we look at it like that white by? Don't see you  hurrying up to move back to Europe do we? How about we look at it like that white boy?
> 
> Deal with the thread topic. That would be how whites have benefitted from government handouts via laws and policies since slavery.
> 
> Or  shut up and stay out of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lie about me not documenting anti-white discrimination is noted and dismissed.
> 
> 
> You attacked a man for saying that blacks in America live better than blacks in Africa.
> 
> I've said nothing to deny the whites in America live better than whites in Europe so your comparison is simply stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know it's not impossible to make it in America.  Plenty of black people have made it.  The ones that haven't are just making excuses.  My grandparents couldn't even speak English when they came here and let me tell you things were not easy or fair.  In order to make it they had to start at the bottom, for less than minimum wage.  They may not even have ever made a lot of money but they saved.
> 
> They also raised their kids right.  Are black people raising their kids with high expectations?
> 
> Black people act like it's impossible to get out of the hood.  It is not.  But no one is going to hire a black who's lazy and don't know how to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My parents started out poor and were working class their whole lives. The only reason we had shit was because they managed their earnings very, very well, though I didn't understand that until much later.
Click to expand...


You know what pisses me off?  My grandmother who made minimum wage was ABLE to save.  She even owned her own home.  So things weren't as expensive as they are now.  You like drinking tap water?  Then you buy bottled water today.  Do you have cable?  She didn't.  Internet?  She didn't have it.  

AND, she got 6% on her $100,000 in savings.  That's $6K a year.  $500 a month.  With social security and medicare she was able to live comfortably.  

Today an old fucker gets 1% if they are lucky.  That's $1000 a year.  That's only $83 a month.  BIG difference.  We are getting ripped off.  I think it was all done on purpose.  Today they only pay us 1% on our savings???  The rich have indeed waged class warfare but you'll be old and broke before you realize it.  If you ever realize it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The blacks are lucky we brought them over as slaves. Look at how American Blacks live NOW vs how African Blacks are living NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If he is wrong about what he said, there is nothing now, stopping you from leaving horrible racist America and returning to Africa.
> 
> 
> If he is RIGHT, then of course, you wouldn't WANT to go live in Africa, because shitty Third WOrld shit holes.
> 
> 
> So, which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither. I was born here. I am an American. I have the righto air my grievance and demand change. So you can  go S A D..
> 
> Or move back to Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said, can reasonable be seen as claiming you don't have those rights.
> 
> 
> BUT, if considering how you view whites, as soooooo dangerous and racist, and that we soooooo much outnumber you and always will,
> 
> 
> AND considering how you ridiculed slyhunter for saying that you live better here than blacks in Africa,
> 
> 
> what exactly about his statement were you disagreeing with?
> 
> 
> Cause if you are disagreeing that you live better here, then why have you not gone to where you can live, at least as well, and without being in danger from Evul Racist Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck all that.. Your ass is crying about how white men are being discriminated against with no proof of it. So why don't you move your white ass back to Europe where you can find an all white nation where whites won't be discriminated against if things are so bad for you here? How about we think like that white boy? And each time one of you dumb ass conservative SOBS start crying about government being too large and intrusive then why don't you take your asses back to Europe where government is not so intrusive for whites and find a better place where you can live. How about we look at it that way white boy?
> 
> Apparently you live better over here in America than you would in those third world European shitholes now don't you? How about we look at it like that white by? Don't see you  hurrying up to move back to Europe do we? How about we look at it like that white boy?
> 
> Deal with the thread topic. That would be how whites have benefitted from government handouts via laws and policies since slavery.
> 
> Or  shut up and stay out of this thread.
Click to expand...


*Your ass is crying about how white men are being discriminated against with no proof of it.*

Waaa....only blacks get to whine. DERP!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except that that is not a "fact" but racist shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's complete bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about things  since slavery. So then you will come to understand that your punk ass benefitted from laws ad policies made in the 1900's and up to now not just the 1700's. You know the 1900's that you lived in unless you are less than 17 years old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe system of Affirmative Action, Diversity, Multiculturalism, Disparate Impact, ect, that results in anti-white discrimination to the tune of, to give ONE narrow documented example, a 230 point sat bonus was well in place before I was born.
> 
> 
> THAT is the system I want to dismantle. Right, fucking NOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three is no anti white discrimination. A so called 230 point score to even out the advantage whites have that still allows whites the majority of admittance to 8 universities in America does not constitute anti white discrimination. The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
Click to expand...


*The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color*

Your skin color makes you dumber?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....you just said your life is just fine. So...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are black and not a failure, why can't all other blacks, or any other race, be successful too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you see in the state of psychosis whites like you live in, the ability to understand just how much you have been helped escapes you. Fortunately there are also whites who are not so null and void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is so funny that you think only YOU are right, how dare anyone disagree LOL. I am not in a state of psychosis. The only help I received was my own ability to know I can be whatever I chose to be if I work hard for it. I do not take handouts, I work hard, always have. If ANYONE today choses to succeed, they can, if they work hard. Using the past as a crutch to excuse people from succeeding is so pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in a state of psychosis.  What YOU don't do is irrelevant.  Racist laws and policies were not made that excluded YOU from being white and having opportunities others could not get based upon YOU as as an individual. .You have no argument here. Your opinion is no good. You are part of the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. You don't know if you have been given a chance because of affirmative action or not. Because It's illegal for a employer to tell you that. So then you don't seem to understand the impact of laws and policies and how they help you. Unit you do, stop trying to argue based upon the I did this or I did that line. I worked harder than you ever did.  I got a masters degree and have worked for 32 years researching  issues surrounding race and racism. I do know what I am talking about here. I have loads of policies and evidence showing that I am right, You don't.  All you have is your belief. and the same canned stupid response white racists make in regards to this issue and that is not going to be enough in this discussion.
Click to expand...

You seem to call anyone who disagrees with you a racist, you sure don't know the definition. Your masters degree did not give you any intelligence. You can't prove you worked harder than me. Everything I have achieved I worked for, nothing going through AA. You apparently had bogus or misinformed research tools and information. Your attempt to degrade white people is lame and unneccessary.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

IM2 said:


> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..




Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Your skin color makes you dumber?




 Maybe he is indicating that he is the result of practices that only allowed the most stupid blacks to have children?

 I have never heard of such practices, but it could possibly explain why he thinks he is so much less intelligent than whites.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

MizMolly said:


> You seem to call anyone who disagrees with you a racist, you sure don't know the definition. Your masters degree did not give you any intelligence. You can't prove you worked harder than me. Everything I have achieved I worked for, nothing going through AA. You apparently had bogus or misinformed research tools and information. Your attempt to degrade white people is lame and unneccessary.



 He CLAIMS he has a masters degree.

The incredible stupidity of his statements belies such a claim.  Affirmative action can help get unqualified individuals into college, but it can't help THAT much.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I said, can reasonable be seen as claiming you don't have those rights.
> 
> 
> BUT, if considering how you view whites, as soooooo dangerous and racist, and that we soooooo much outnumber you and always will,
> 
> 
> AND considering how you ridiculed slyhunter for saying that you live better here than blacks in Africa,
> 
> 
> what exactly about his statement were you disagreeing with?
> 
> 
> Cause if you are disagreeing that you live better here, then why have you not gone to where you can live, at least as well, and without being in danger from Evul Racist Whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck all that.. Your ass is crying about how white men are being discriminated against with no proof of it. So why don't you move your white ass back to Europe where you can find an all white nation where whites won't be discriminated against if things are so bad for you here? How about we think like that white boy? And each time one of you dumb ass conservative SOBS start crying about government being too large and intrusive then why don't you take your asses back to Europe where government is not so intrusive for whites and find a better place where you can live. How about we look at it that way white boy?
> 
> Apparently you live better over here in America than you would in those third world European shitholes now don't you? How about we look at it like that white by? Don't see you  hurrying up to move back to Europe do we? How about we look at it like that white boy?
> 
> Deal with the thread topic. That would be how whites have benefitted from government handouts via laws and policies since slavery.
> 
> Or  shut up and stay out of this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lie about me not documenting anti-white discrimination is noted and dismissed.
> 
> 
> You attacked a man for saying that blacks in America live better than blacks in Africa.
> 
> I've said nothing to deny the whites in America live better than whites in Europe so your comparison is simply stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all know it's not impossible to make it in America.  Plenty of black people have made it.  The ones that haven't are just making excuses.  My grandparents couldn't even speak English when they came here and let me tell you things were not easy or fair.  In order to make it they had to start at the bottom, for less than minimum wage.  They may not even have ever made a lot of money but they saved.
> 
> They also raised their kids right.  Are black people raising their kids with high expectations?
> 
> Black people act like it's impossible to get out of the hood.  It is not.  But no one is going to hire a black who's lazy and don't know how to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My parents started out poor and were working class their whole lives. The only reason we had shit was because they managed their earnings very, very well, though I didn't understand that until much later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what pisses me off?  My grandmother who made minimum wage was ABLE to save.  She even owned her own home.  So things weren't as expensive as they are now.  You like drinking tap water?  Then you buy bottled water today.  Do you have cable?  She didn't.  Internet?  She didn't have it.
> 
> AND, she got 6% on her $100,000 in savings.  That's $6K a year.  $500 a month.  With social security and medicare she was able to live comfortably.
> 
> Today an old fucker gets 1% if they are lucky.  That's $1000 a year.  That's only $83 a month.  BIG difference.  We are getting ripped off.  I think it was all done on purpose.  Today they only pay us 1% on our savings???  The rich have indeed waged class warfare but you'll be old and broke before you realize it.  If you ever realize it.
Click to expand...



YOu start talking Class Warfare and I start getting suspicious of your motives.

Too many hard core lefties who will talk smack about ANYTHING, and it's all just a cover for their desire to grow the State.


YOu talk real issues, and I'll be much more receptive. And we can discuss the motives of people involved more specifically.


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
Click to expand...


I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,

I think I scored well. Don't you?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
Click to expand...



Dude. YOu are pretending to not understand percentages and proportions.


NOTHING you can say will impress us with your intellect.


All  you are doing is making a strong case for HIgher Education to be fatally corrupt.


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to call anyone who disagrees with you a racist, you sure don't know the definition. Your masters degree did not give you any intelligence. You can't prove you worked harder than me. Everything I have achieved I worked for, nothing going through AA. You apparently had bogus or misinformed research tools and information. Your attempt to degrade white people is lame and unneccessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CLAIMS he has a masters degree.
> 
> The incredible stupidity of his statements belies such a claim.  Affirmative action can help get unqualified individuals into college, but it can't help THAT much.
Click to expand...


You really don't know anything about this policy do you?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. YOu are pretending to not understand percentages and proportions.
> 
> 
> NOTHING you can say will impress us with your intellect.
> 
> 
> All  you are doing is making a strong case for HIgher Education to be fatally corrupt.
Click to expand...

 
What I know is that you are arguing about an imaginary discrimination that doesn't exist based upon a fallacy you say that was from a study over 20years ago from 8 universities in a nation of over 3,000 universities relating to a system of evaluation that is now known to produce no real evidence of student qualification or success.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
Click to expand...

No, I don't think you scored well


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
Click to expand...






Just out of curiosity, what major?


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think you scored well
Click to expand...




Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think you scored well
Click to expand...


Apparently I scored better than you did because I know that affirmative action has benefitted whites the most. So that means a whole lot of unqualified whites are running around here hey doggie?


----------



## galaxygreen2025

Is that really what you are saying? Because it seems fake. With the other conversations that have taken place here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxygreen2025

I mean I haven't owned slaves, neither has my parents or their parents or their parent's parents. Sicilians had their own fuckin problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxygreen2025

And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? How about Mississippi? The South, those whites down there don't follow any orders but their own. I've never been in the Deep South. But I read a lot, and my sister lived in Savannah Georgia for a few years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogmaphobe

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think you scored well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think you scored well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I scored better than you did because I know that affirmative action has benefitted whites the most. So that means a whole lot of unqualified whites are running around here hey doggie?
Click to expand...

I scored 750 on math and 730 on verbal.  

I would be absolutely shocked if you came within 200 points on either.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what major?
Click to expand...


Why must I answer this kind of question? ..I only mention my education because these guys rant about how affirmative action let me into things I am not qualified for, or that I am only complaining about racism because I haven't done anything. Start questioning them about their beliefs. I  know what I am gong tp read from  these people because I don't answer your questions but all you need to knw is that I have a masters degree. You never challenge these assholes, you never questions. what t hey say. I don't see you asking for any credible evidence from these people about their beliefs, when you can start doing that, ask me questions.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what major?
Click to expand...

His undergraduate degree is in whining and he has a masters in blaming.


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think you scored well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think you scored well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I scored better than you did because I know that affirmative action has benefitted whites the most. So that means a whole lot of unqualified whites are running around here hey doggie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I scored 750 on math and 730 on verbal.
> 
> I would be absolutely shocked if you came within 200 points on either.
Click to expand...


I took my test in 1979.. I scored over 1500. I don't remember the exact score, I do remember that.

On the ACT I was in the high percentile something like 32 or 33.

Sometimes it's  wise to not make comments about qualifications or anything else based upon your false perceptions of race doggie style..


----------



## IM2

Dogmaphobe said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what major?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His undergraduate degree is in whining and he has a masters in blaming.
Click to expand...


Like I said, I know what I am gong to get for not answering that question


----------



## PoliticalChic

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what major?
Click to expand...




Ya' think it was Asian Studies????


----------



## Correll

galaxygreen2025 said:


> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? How about Mississippi? The South, those whites down there don't follow any orders but their own. I've never been in the Deep South. But I read a lot, and my sister lived in Savannah Georgia for a few years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Your attempt to smear the South is noted and rejected.

THe "people in prison" are not slaves. KNock off your shit.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think you scored well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think you scored well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I scored better than you did because I know that affirmative action has benefitted whites the most. So that means a whole lot of unqualified whites are running around here hey doggie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I scored 750 on math and 730 on verbal.
> 
> I would be absolutely shocked if you came within 200 points on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took my test in 1979.. I scored over 1500. I don't remember the exact score, I do remember that.
> 
> On the ACT I was in the high percentile something like 32 or 33.
> 
> Sometimes it's  wise to not make comments about qualifications or anything else based upon your false perceptions of race doggie style..
Click to expand...



And yet, you can't understand proportions or percentages.


----------



## IM2

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what major?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' think it was Asian Studies????
Click to expand...


What? Do you guys PM each other to say hey he's over here come on lets do some more trolling?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? How about Mississippi? The South, those whites down there don't follow any orders but their own. I've never been in the Deep South. But I read a lot, and my sister lived in Savannah Georgia for a few years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt to smear the South is noted and rejected.
> 
> THe "people in prison" are not slaves. KNock off your shit.
Click to expand...


You do a fine job of smearing the south.

But we aren't talking about slavery. We are talking about the 100 years after that you can't face.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what major?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why must I answer this kind of question? ..I only mention my education because these guys rant about how affirmative action let me into things I am not qualified for, or that I am only complaining about racism because I haven't done anything. Start questioning them about their beliefs. I  know what I am gong tp read from  these people because I don't answer your questions but all you need to knw is that I have a masters degree. You never challenge these assholes, you never questions. what t hey say. I don't see you asking for any credible evidence from these people about their beliefs, when you can start doing that, ask me questions.
Click to expand...








Why would it be such a big deal to say what your major was? Seems an odd thing to get defensive about. 

Here, I'll help you: My undergraduate degrees are in Philosophy and Political Science. My masters degree is in Linguistics. 

See? Nothing to be afraid of. 


And you can read through a shit load of old posts and see how often I've questioned your counterpart racists, newbie.


----------



## PoliticalChic

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The minus 230 points I was given before I was born because of my skin color is what a coward like you doesn't want to face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn the white devil for making you too stupid to score well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what major?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' think it was Asian Studies????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? Do you guys PM each other to say hey he's over here come on lets do some more trolling?
Click to expand...




If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen.

Did they actually give you a diploma at the Barnum & Bailey Clown College????


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? How about Mississippi? The South, those whites down there don't follow any orders but their own. I've never been in the Deep South. But I read a lot, and my sister lived in Savannah Georgia for a few years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt to smear the South is noted and rejected.
> 
> THe "people in prison" are not slaves. KNock off your shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do a fine job of smearing the south.
> 
> But we aren't talking about slavery. We are talking about the 100 years after that you can't face.
Click to expand...




Your buddy Galaxygreen, in the post I was responding to.



"GALAXYGREEN2025 SAID: ↑
And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? "



Tell us all again about your degrees and your high scores...lol!


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think you scored well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I graduated from college with a undergrad in 1984 and a masters in 1987,
> 
> I think I scored well. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't think you scored well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I scored better than you did because I know that affirmative action has benefitted whites the most. So that means a whole lot of unqualified whites are running around here hey doggie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I scored 750 on math and 730 on verbal.
> 
> I would be absolutely shocked if you came within 200 points on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took my test in 1979.. I scored over 1500. I don't remember the exact score, I do remember that.
> 
> On the ACT I was in the high percentile something like 32 or 33.
> 
> Sometimes it's  wise to not make comments about qualifications or anything else based upon your false perceptions of race doggie style..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't understand proportions or percentages.
Click to expand...


No,YOU can't understand those things..


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think you scored well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think you scored well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I scored better than you did because I know that affirmative action has benefitted whites the most. So that means a whole lot of unqualified whites are running around here hey doggie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I scored 750 on math and 730 on verbal.
> 
> I would be absolutely shocked if you came within 200 points on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took my test in 1979.. I scored over 1500. I don't remember the exact score, I do remember that.
> 
> On the ACT I was in the high percentile something like 32 or 33.
> 
> Sometimes it's  wise to not make comments about qualifications or anything else based upon your false perceptions of race doggie style..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't understand proportions or percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,YOU can't understand those things..
Click to expand...



EVERYONE who has read you the last few days, talking about representation of blacks in this or that, or about white crime rates, knows it is you who is unable to understand grade school math.


Even the lefties who won't call you on your bs, because they A don't expect any better from blacks, and B. have a vested interest in blacks being discriminated in favor of.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? How about Mississippi? The South, those whites down there don't follow any orders but their own. I've never been in the Deep South. But I read a lot, and my sister lived in Savannah Georgia for a few years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt to smear the South is noted and rejected.
> 
> THe "people in prison" are not slaves. KNock off your shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do a fine job of smearing the south.
> 
> But we aren't talking about slavery. We are talking about the 100 years after that you can't face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your buddy Galaxygreen, in the post I was responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> "GALAXYGREEN2025 SAID: ↑
> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? "
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us all again about your degrees and your high scores...lol!
Click to expand...


Stop wasting my time bitch. Show me how policies such as affirmative action have negatively impacted the white population


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? How about Mississippi? The South, those whites down there don't follow any orders but their own. I've never been in the Deep South. But I read a lot, and my sister lived in Savannah Georgia for a few years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt to smear the South is noted and rejected.
> 
> THe "people in prison" are not slaves. KNock off your shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do a fine job of smearing the south.
> 
> But we aren't talking about slavery. We are talking about the 100 years after that you can't face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your buddy Galaxygreen, in the post I was responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> "GALAXYGREEN2025 SAID: ↑
> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? "
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us all again about your degrees and your high scores...lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop wasting my time bitch. Show me how policies such as affirmative action have negatively impacted the white population
Click to expand...



I already have, repeatedly. 

You either just dismissed the problems of white people, or pretended to not understand the clear implications of hard data.


And since you felt a need to insult me, 

you are a piece of shit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



  And you're benefitting from it right now. Just think,you could be in Africa right now living in a mud hut.
 Why would you dishonor the sacrifices your great granpappy made so you wouldnt have to fish termites out of a mound with a stick for your dinner?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I scored better than you did because I know that affirmative action has benefitted whites the most. So that means a whole lot of unqualified whites are running around here hey doggie?
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 750 on math and 730 on verbal.
> 
> I would be absolutely shocked if you came within 200 points on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took my test in 1979.. I scored over 1500. I don't remember the exact score, I do remember that.
> 
> On the ACT I was in the high percentile something like 32 or 33.
> 
> Sometimes it's  wise to not make comments about qualifications or anything else based upon your false perceptions of race doggie style..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't understand proportions or percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,YOU can't understand those things..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE who has read you the last few days, talking about representation of blacks in this or that, or about white crime rates, knows it is you who is unable to understand grade school math.
> 
> 
> Even the lefties who won't call you on your bs, because they A don't expect any better from blacks, and B. have a vested interest in blacks being discriminated in favor of.
Click to expand...


I  do quite fine. I just don't recognize weak and discredited  arguments.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galaxygreen2025 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? How about Mississippi? The South, those whites down there don't follow any orders but their own. I've never been in the Deep South. But I read a lot, and my sister lived in Savannah Georgia for a few years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt to smear the South is noted and rejected.
> 
> THe "people in prison" are not slaves. KNock off your shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do a fine job of smearing the south.
> 
> But we aren't talking about slavery. We are talking about the 100 years after that you can't face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your buddy Galaxygreen, in the post I was responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> "GALAXYGREEN2025 SAID: ↑
> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? "
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us all again about your degrees and your high scores...lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop wasting my time bitch. Show me how policies such as affirmative action have negatively impacted the white population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, repeatedly.
> 
> You either just dismissed the problems of white people, or pretended to not understand the clear implications of hard data.
> 
> 
> And since you felt a need to insult me,
> 
> you are a piece of shit.
Click to expand...


No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.

You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.

You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.


----------



## galaxygreen2025

Why are we talking about your education for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're benefitting from it right now. Just think,you could be in Africa right now living in a mud hut.
> Why would you dishonor the sacrifices your great granpappy made so you wouldnt have to fish termites out of a mound with a stick for your dinner?
Click to expand...


























These images are from Kano Nigeria. I don't see any mud huts.










These images are from Nairobi Kenya. I still don't see any mud huts.










​These images are from Dakar Senegal. Where are the mud huts?















Khartoum in the Sudan. Still no mud huts.

Stupid whites who cannot comment on the years after slavery should not venture into this thread.


----------



## IM2

galaxygreen2025 said:


> Why are we talking about your education for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Because I have a masters and they don't want to believe it.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 750 on math and 730 on verbal.
> 
> I would be absolutely shocked if you came within 200 points on either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took my test in 1979.. I scored over 1500. I don't remember the exact score, I do remember that.
> 
> On the ACT I was in the high percentile something like 32 or 33.
> 
> Sometimes it's  wise to not make comments about qualifications or anything else based upon your false perceptions of race doggie style..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't understand proportions or percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,YOU can't understand those things..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE who has read you the last few days, talking about representation of blacks in this or that, or about white crime rates, knows it is you who is unable to understand grade school math.
> 
> 
> Even the lefties who won't call you on your bs, because they A don't expect any better from blacks, and B. have a vested interest in blacks being discriminated in favor of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  do quite fine. I just don't recognize weak and discredited  arguments.
Click to expand...



You do not do fine. YOu have embarrassed yourself with your inability to understand simply proportions or percentages.

YOu are just too dishonest or too stupid to admit it.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your attempt to smear the South is noted and rejected.
> 
> THe "people in prison" are not slaves. KNock off your shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do a fine job of smearing the south.
> 
> But we aren't talking about slavery. We are talking about the 100 years after that you can't face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your buddy Galaxygreen, in the post I was responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> "GALAXYGREEN2025 SAID: ↑
> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? "
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us all again about your degrees and your high scores...lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop wasting my time bitch. Show me how policies such as affirmative action have negatively impacted the white population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, repeatedly.
> 
> You either just dismissed the problems of white people, or pretended to not understand the clear implications of hard data.
> 
> 
> And since you felt a need to insult me,
> 
> you are a piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
Click to expand...


My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...


Me? Stupid? LOL!!!


The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?

YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.


Fucktard.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my test in 1979.. I scored over 1500. I don't remember the exact score, I do remember that.
> 
> On the ACT I was in the high percentile something like 32 or 33.
> 
> Sometimes it's  wise to not make comments about qualifications or anything else based upon your false perceptions of race doggie style..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you can't understand proportions or percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No,YOU can't understand those things..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE who has read you the last few days, talking about representation of blacks in this or that, or about white crime rates, knows it is you who is unable to understand grade school math.
> 
> 
> Even the lefties who won't call you on your bs, because they A don't expect any better from blacks, and B. have a vested interest in blacks being discriminated in favor of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  do quite fine. I just don't recognize weak and discredited  arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You do not do fine. YOu have embarrassed yourself with your inability to understand simply proportions or percentages.
> 
> YOu are just too dishonest or too stupid to admit it.
Click to expand...


  Asslips has a problem with percentages as well....hmmmmm.


----------



## Mudda

Blacks have benefitted from being freed since the end of the civil war. So what if whites did also. Wtf kinda dumb thread is this?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to call anyone who disagrees with you a racist, you sure don't know the definition. Your masters degree did not give you any intelligence. You can't prove you worked harder than me. Everything I have achieved I worked for, nothing going through AA. You apparently had bogus or misinformed research tools and information. Your attempt to degrade white people is lame and unneccessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CLAIMS he has a masters degree.
> 
> The incredible stupidity of his statements belies such a claim.  Affirmative action can help get unqualified individuals into college, but it can't help THAT much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't know anything about this policy do you?
Click to expand...

Were you addressing my comment? If you are talking about the AA policy, I in NO way benefited.


----------



## galaxygreen2025

So you don't think they believe you because your black? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxygreen2025

I know plenty of brothers who have degrees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do a fine job of smearing the south.
> 
> But we aren't talking about slavery. We are talking about the 100 years after that you can't face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your buddy Galaxygreen, in the post I was responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> "GALAXYGREEN2025 SAID: ↑
> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? "
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us all again about your degrees and your high scores...lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop wasting my time bitch. Show me how policies such as affirmative action have negatively impacted the white population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, repeatedly.
> 
> You either just dismissed the problems of white people, or pretended to not understand the clear implications of hard data.
> 
> 
> And since you felt a need to insult me,
> 
> you are a piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
Click to expand...


If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.

You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.

There is no anti white discrimination.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your buddy Galaxygreen, in the post I was responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> "GALAXYGREEN2025 SAID: ↑
> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? "
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us all again about your degrees and your high scores...lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop wasting my time bitch. Show me how policies such as affirmative action have negatively impacted the white population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, repeatedly.
> 
> You either just dismissed the problems of white people, or pretended to not understand the clear implications of hard data.
> 
> 
> And since you felt a need to insult me,
> 
> you are a piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
Click to expand...


*If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*

All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!

To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to call anyone who disagrees with you a racist, you sure don't know the definition. Your masters degree did not give you any intelligence. You can't prove you worked harder than me. Everything I have achieved I worked for, nothing going through AA. You apparently had bogus or misinformed research tools and information. Your attempt to degrade white people is lame and unneccessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CLAIMS he has a masters degree.
> 
> The incredible stupidity of his statements belies such a claim.  Affirmative action can help get unqualified individuals into college, but it can't help THAT much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't know anything about this policy do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you addressing my comment? If you are talking about the AA policy, I in NO way benefited.
Click to expand...


You don't know that Molly. An employer cannot tell you that you were hired because women are a group that is covered under affirmative action. Tat's why none of you should be making comments about me or other blacks and affirmative action because whites are the ones who have benefitted the most and I do not have bogus information. Just because you don't want to accept the facts doesn't make those facts bogus.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop wasting my time bitch. Show me how policies such as affirmative action have negatively impacted the white population
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, repeatedly.
> 
> You either just dismissed the problems of white people, or pretended to not understand the clear implications of hard data.
> 
> 
> And since you felt a need to insult me,
> 
> you are a piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
Click to expand...


Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, repeatedly.
> 
> You either just dismissed the problems of white people, or pretended to not understand the clear implications of hard data.
> 
> 
> And since you felt a need to insult me,
> 
> you are a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
Click to expand...


What should be used?
GPA?


----------



## IM2

galaxygreen2025 said:


> So you don't think they believe you because your black?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Maybe  ask the people who are asking the questions?   How about that?

I know plenty of brothers who have degrees too. I see one every morning when I look in the mirror when I brush my teeth.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
Click to expand...


Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
Click to expand...


If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...
> 
> I know plenty of brothers who have degrees too. I see one every morning when I look in the mirror when I brush my teeth.




Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.


----------



## Unkotare

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
Click to expand...




Why should professional golfers get an advantage?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Unkotare said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should professional golfers get an advantage?
Click to expand...


Have you seen the pants they wear?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
Click to expand...


If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
Click to expand...


Yes, whites have much higher scores.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I know plenty of brothers who have degrees too. I see one every morning when I look in the mirror when I brush my teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.
Click to expand...


You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
Click to expand...



This is illogical.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I know plenty of brothers who have degrees too. I see one every morning when I look in the mirror when I brush my teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
Click to expand...



What have I done?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
Click to expand...


No they do not. .

Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?

But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is illogical.
Click to expand...


No it is not. But what you and the other whites don't seem to get is that the white skin carries preferences that add up for them they never have to consider.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I know plenty of brothers who have degrees too. I see one every morning when I look in the mirror when I brush my teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What have I done?
Click to expand...


Don't play dumb.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
Click to expand...

*
Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?*

The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.

*But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.*

Of course. People noticed blacks with much lower scores were getting in to places where whites with much higher scores were getting rejected.
AA is easier when you can hide what you're doing.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?*
> 
> The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.
> 
> *But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.*
> 
> Of course. People noticed blacks with much lower scores were getting in to places where whites with much higher scores were getting rejected.
> AA is easier when you can hide what you're doing.
Click to expand...


None of this is true.

*Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings*

Seven years ago, Abigail Fisher sued the University of Texas because she believed that she was denied acceptance, not because everyone in her graduating class was smarter than her, not because they busted their butts harder than her, but because she was white. Fisher claimed that she knew people who were accepted that were less qualified than her but were accepted just because they had different skin color. That lawsuit was upheld in 2009 by a federal district court who rejected it. After that Fisher appealed to the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals which agreed with the prior ruling.

*For just one second, let’s forget that the University of Texas’ admission rate is 40 percent and that it’s on record only 5 people of color with grades worse than her were accepted and 42 white people with grades worse than her were accepted from her class that year. Let’s forget that there were 168 Black and Latino students who got the same grades or even better grades than her but were denied admission*. Let’s forget all of that and look at the real issue and problem with the case: Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.

There’s always been this rhetoric that people of color who are accepted into these schools are accepted because of their skin color due to Affirmative Action. They didn’t study for their ACTs, they didn’t get 4.0s, they weren’t involved in their high schools. They just applied and the admissions people looked at what race they were and said “She’s brown, let’s get that acceptance letter to her.” But the reality of the situation is if that spot was really yours, you would have gotten it.

*Danielle Templeton, a freshman at the University of Northern Iowa graduated from high school with a 3.7 GPA and a 29 on her ACT. Her hard work was rewarded with a full-ride scholarship, to which her white classmates responded asking her if she got the scholarship because she was Indian.* The high scores and finishing in the top of her class can’t possibly be the reason she was accepted right? Wrong. It’s that amount of entitlement that has led to a misunderstanding of Affirmative Action is and who it really benefits.

Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings | HuffPost

What you believe is a lie. A race baited lie at that. Stop believing it.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.



You've said this a few times.  Is there specific research you are referencing when you say it?  I apologize if you previously mentioned the research and I missed it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?*
> 
> The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.
> 
> *But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.*
> 
> Of course. People noticed blacks with much lower scores were getting in to places where whites with much higher scores were getting rejected.
> AA is easier when you can hide what you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> *Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings*
> 
> Seven years ago, Abigail Fisher sued the University of Texas because she believed that she was denied acceptance, not because everyone in her graduating class was smarter than her, not because they busted their butts harder than her, but because she was white. Fisher claimed that she knew people who were accepted that were less qualified than her but were accepted just because they had different skin color. That lawsuit was upheld in 2009 by a federal district court who rejected it. After that Fisher appealed to the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals which agreed with the prior ruling.
> 
> *For just one second, let’s forget that the University of Texas’ admission rate is 40 percent and that it’s on record only 5 people of color with grades worse than her were accepted and 42 white people with grades worse than her were accepted from her class that year. Let’s forget that there were 168 Black and Latino students who got the same grades or even better grades than her but were denied admission*. Let’s forget all of that and look at the real issue and problem with the case: Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.
> 
> There’s always been this rhetoric that people of color who are accepted into these schools are accepted because of their skin color due to Affirmative Action. They didn’t study for their ACTs, they didn’t get 4.0s, they weren’t involved in their high schools. They just applied and the admissions people looked at what race they were and said “She’s brown, let’s get that acceptance letter to her.” But the reality of the situation is if that spot was really yours, you would have gotten it.
> 
> *Danielle Templeton, a freshman at the University of Northern Iowa graduated from high school with a 3.7 GPA and a 29 on her ACT. Her hard work was rewarded with a full-ride scholarship, to which her white classmates responded asking her if she got the scholarship because she was Indian.* The high scores and finishing in the top of her class can’t possibly be the reason she was accepted right? Wrong. It’s that amount of entitlement that has led to a misunderstanding of Affirmative Action is and who it really benefits.
> 
> Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings | HuffPost
> 
> What you believe is a lie. A race baited lie at that. Stop believing it.
Click to expand...


The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.

*None of this is true.*

Perhaps you can post proof it's untrue?
*
Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.*

There are plenty of smart minorities who get good grades and high test scores.
It's the ones who don't, and get in anyway, that cause concern.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I know plenty of brothers who have degrees too. I see one every morning when I look in the mirror when I brush my teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What have I done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb.
Click to expand...

He can't help it.


----------



## Mudda

US blacks are LUCKY that slavery happened, otherwise they'd all still be in Africa.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?*
> 
> The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.
> 
> *But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.*
> 
> Of course. People noticed blacks with much lower scores were getting in to places where whites with much higher scores were getting rejected.
> AA is easier when you can hide what you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> *Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings*
> 
> Seven years ago, Abigail Fisher sued the University of Texas because she believed that she was denied acceptance, not because everyone in her graduating class was smarter than her, not because they busted their butts harder than her, but because she was white. Fisher claimed that she knew people who were accepted that were less qualified than her but were accepted just because they had different skin color. That lawsuit was upheld in 2009 by a federal district court who rejected it. After that Fisher appealed to the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals which agreed with the prior ruling.
> 
> *For just one second, let’s forget that the University of Texas’ admission rate is 40 percent and that it’s on record only 5 people of color with grades worse than her were accepted and 42 white people with grades worse than her were accepted from her class that year. Let’s forget that there were 168 Black and Latino students who got the same grades or even better grades than her but were denied admission*. Let’s forget all of that and look at the real issue and problem with the case: Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.
> 
> There’s always been this rhetoric that people of color who are accepted into these schools are accepted because of their skin color due to Affirmative Action. They didn’t study for their ACTs, they didn’t get 4.0s, they weren’t involved in their high schools. They just applied and the admissions people looked at what race they were and said “She’s brown, let’s get that acceptance letter to her.” But the reality of the situation is if that spot was really yours, you would have gotten it.
> 
> *Danielle Templeton, a freshman at the University of Northern Iowa graduated from high school with a 3.7 GPA and a 29 on her ACT. Her hard work was rewarded with a full-ride scholarship, to which her white classmates responded asking her if she got the scholarship because she was Indian.* The high scores and finishing in the top of her class can’t possibly be the reason she was accepted right? Wrong. It’s that amount of entitlement that has led to a misunderstanding of Affirmative Action is and who it really benefits.
> 
> Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings | HuffPost
> 
> What you believe is a lie. A race baited lie at that. Stop believing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.*
> 
> There are plenty of smart minorities who get good grades and high test scores.
> It's the ones who don't, and get in anyway, that cause concern.
Click to expand...


How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?

And  for how many years did white men who were not smart enough and could not get good test scores got allowed into colleges while non whites couldn't? Do you not think that  impacts how things are now? Or is it that most of todays CEOS and our President don't exist.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?*
> 
> The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.
> 
> *But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.*
> 
> Of course. People noticed blacks with much lower scores were getting in to places where whites with much higher scores were getting rejected.
> AA is easier when you can hide what you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> *Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings*
> 
> Seven years ago, Abigail Fisher sued the University of Texas because she believed that she was denied acceptance, not because everyone in her graduating class was smarter than her, not because they busted their butts harder than her, but because she was white. Fisher claimed that she knew people who were accepted that were less qualified than her but were accepted just because they had different skin color. That lawsuit was upheld in 2009 by a federal district court who rejected it. After that Fisher appealed to the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals which agreed with the prior ruling.
> 
> *For just one second, let’s forget that the University of Texas’ admission rate is 40 percent and that it’s on record only 5 people of color with grades worse than her were accepted and 42 white people with grades worse than her were accepted from her class that year. Let’s forget that there were 168 Black and Latino students who got the same grades or even better grades than her but were denied admission*. Let’s forget all of that and look at the real issue and problem with the case: Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.
> 
> There’s always been this rhetoric that people of color who are accepted into these schools are accepted because of their skin color due to Affirmative Action. They didn’t study for their ACTs, they didn’t get 4.0s, they weren’t involved in their high schools. They just applied and the admissions people looked at what race they were and said “She’s brown, let’s get that acceptance letter to her.” But the reality of the situation is if that spot was really yours, you would have gotten it.
> 
> *Danielle Templeton, a freshman at the University of Northern Iowa graduated from high school with a 3.7 GPA and a 29 on her ACT. Her hard work was rewarded with a full-ride scholarship, to which her white classmates responded asking her if she got the scholarship because she was Indian.* The high scores and finishing in the top of her class can’t possibly be the reason she was accepted right? Wrong. It’s that amount of entitlement that has led to a misunderstanding of Affirmative Action is and who it really benefits.
> 
> Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings | HuffPost
> 
> What you believe is a lie. A race baited lie at that. Stop believing it.
Click to expand...


The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.

*None of this is true.*

Perhaps you can post proof it's untrue?


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?*
> 
> The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.
> 
> *But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.*
> 
> Of course. People noticed blacks with much lower scores were getting in to places where whites with much higher scores were getting rejected.
> AA is easier when you can hide what you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> *Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings*
> 
> Seven years ago, Abigail Fisher sued the University of Texas because she believed that she was denied acceptance, not because everyone in her graduating class was smarter than her, not because they busted their butts harder than her, but because she was white. Fisher claimed that she knew people who were accepted that were less qualified than her but were accepted just because they had different skin color. That lawsuit was upheld in 2009 by a federal district court who rejected it. After that Fisher appealed to the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals which agreed with the prior ruling.
> 
> *For just one second, let’s forget that the University of Texas’ admission rate is 40 percent and that it’s on record only 5 people of color with grades worse than her were accepted and 42 white people with grades worse than her were accepted from her class that year. Let’s forget that there were 168 Black and Latino students who got the same grades or even better grades than her but were denied admission*. Let’s forget all of that and look at the real issue and problem with the case: Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.
> 
> There’s always been this rhetoric that people of color who are accepted into these schools are accepted because of their skin color due to Affirmative Action. They didn’t study for their ACTs, they didn’t get 4.0s, they weren’t involved in their high schools. They just applied and the admissions people looked at what race they were and said “She’s brown, let’s get that acceptance letter to her.” But the reality of the situation is if that spot was really yours, you would have gotten it.
> 
> *Danielle Templeton, a freshman at the University of Northern Iowa graduated from high school with a 3.7 GPA and a 29 on her ACT. Her hard work was rewarded with a full-ride scholarship, to which her white classmates responded asking her if she got the scholarship because she was Indian.* The high scores and finishing in the top of her class can’t possibly be the reason she was accepted right? Wrong. It’s that amount of entitlement that has led to a misunderstanding of Affirmative Action is and who it really benefits.
> 
> Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings | HuffPost
> 
> What you believe is a lie. A race baited lie at that. Stop believing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.*
> 
> There are plenty of smart minorities who get good grades and high test scores.
> It's the ones who don't, and get in anyway, that cause concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?
> 
> And  for how many years did white men who were not smart enough and could not get good test scores got allowed into colleges while non whites couldn't? Do you not think that  impacts how things are now? Or is it that most of todays CEOS and our President don't exist.
Click to expand...

Quit you're whining, we gave you affirmative action to get into universities that white people built. And you had a dark president for the past 8 years as well. And still not satisfied. Sheesh!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?*
> 
> The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.
> 
> *But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.*
> 
> Of course. People noticed blacks with much lower scores were getting in to places where whites with much higher scores were getting rejected.
> AA is easier when you can hide what you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> *Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings*
> 
> Seven years ago, Abigail Fisher sued the University of Texas because she believed that she was denied acceptance, not because everyone in her graduating class was smarter than her, not because they busted their butts harder than her, but because she was white. Fisher claimed that she knew people who were accepted that were less qualified than her but were accepted just because they had different skin color. That lawsuit was upheld in 2009 by a federal district court who rejected it. After that Fisher appealed to the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals which agreed with the prior ruling.
> 
> *For just one second, let’s forget that the University of Texas’ admission rate is 40 percent and that it’s on record only 5 people of color with grades worse than her were accepted and 42 white people with grades worse than her were accepted from her class that year. Let’s forget that there were 168 Black and Latino students who got the same grades or even better grades than her but were denied admission*. Let’s forget all of that and look at the real issue and problem with the case: Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.
> 
> There’s always been this rhetoric that people of color who are accepted into these schools are accepted because of their skin color due to Affirmative Action. They didn’t study for their ACTs, they didn’t get 4.0s, they weren’t involved in their high schools. They just applied and the admissions people looked at what race they were and said “She’s brown, let’s get that acceptance letter to her.” But the reality of the situation is if that spot was really yours, you would have gotten it.
> 
> *Danielle Templeton, a freshman at the University of Northern Iowa graduated from high school with a 3.7 GPA and a 29 on her ACT. Her hard work was rewarded with a full-ride scholarship, to which her white classmates responded asking her if she got the scholarship because she was Indian.* The high scores and finishing in the top of her class can’t possibly be the reason she was accepted right? Wrong. It’s that amount of entitlement that has led to a misunderstanding of Affirmative Action is and who it really benefits.
> 
> Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings | HuffPost
> 
> What you believe is a lie. A race baited lie at that. Stop believing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.*
> 
> There are plenty of smart minorities who get good grades and high test scores.
> It's the ones who don't, and get in anyway, that cause concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?
> 
> And  for how many years did white men who were not smart enough and could not get good test scores got allowed into colleges while non whites couldn't? Do you not think that  impacts how things are now? Or is it that most of todays CEOS and our President don't exist.
Click to expand...


*How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*

They do exist.


----------



## IM2

Mudda said:


> US blacks are LUCKY that slavery happened, otherwise they'd all still be in Africa.



This thread is not about slavery. I reported your post and from this point on will report every post you make like this which is not on topic or attempting to discuss the thread topic to the administrators.


----------



## IM2

Then why I sall the fcus always on black


Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?*
> 
> The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.
> 
> *But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.*
> 
> Of course. People noticed blacks with much lower scores were getting in to places where whites with much higher scores were getting rejected.
> AA is easier when you can hide what you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> *Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings*
> 
> Seven years ago, Abigail Fisher sued the University of Texas because she believed that she was denied acceptance, not because everyone in her graduating class was smarter than her, not because they busted their butts harder than her, but because she was white. Fisher claimed that she knew people who were accepted that were less qualified than her but were accepted just because they had different skin color. That lawsuit was upheld in 2009 by a federal district court who rejected it. After that Fisher appealed to the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals which agreed with the prior ruling.
> 
> *For just one second, let’s forget that the University of Texas’ admission rate is 40 percent and that it’s on record only 5 people of color with grades worse than her were accepted and 42 white people with grades worse than her were accepted from her class that year. Let’s forget that there were 168 Black and Latino students who got the same grades or even better grades than her but were denied admission*. Let’s forget all of that and look at the real issue and problem with the case: Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.
> 
> There’s always been this rhetoric that people of color who are accepted into these schools are accepted because of their skin color due to Affirmative Action. They didn’t study for their ACTs, they didn’t get 4.0s, they weren’t involved in their high schools. They just applied and the admissions people looked at what race they were and said “She’s brown, let’s get that acceptance letter to her.” But the reality of the situation is if that spot was really yours, you would have gotten it.
> 
> *Danielle Templeton, a freshman at the University of Northern Iowa graduated from high school with a 3.7 GPA and a 29 on her ACT. Her hard work was rewarded with a full-ride scholarship, to which her white classmates responded asking her if she got the scholarship because she was Indian.* The high scores and finishing in the top of her class can’t possibly be the reason she was accepted right? Wrong. It’s that amount of entitlement that has led to a misunderstanding of Affirmative Action is and who it really benefits.
> 
> Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings | HuffPost
> 
> What you believe is a lie. A race baited lie at that. Stop believing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.*
> 
> There are plenty of smart minorities who get good grades and high test scores.
> It's the ones who don't, and get in anyway, that cause concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?
> 
> And  for how many years did white men who were not smart enough and could not get good test scores got allowed into colleges while non whites couldn't? Do you not think that  impacts how things are now? Or is it that most of todays CEOS and our President don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> They do exist.
Click to expand...

 
Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?


----------



## IM2

Mudda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?*
> 
> The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.
> 
> *But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.*
> 
> Of course. People noticed blacks with much lower scores were getting in to places where whites with much higher scores were getting rejected.
> AA is easier when you can hide what you're doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> *Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings*
> 
> Seven years ago, Abigail Fisher sued the University of Texas because she believed that she was denied acceptance, not because everyone in her graduating class was smarter than her, not because they busted their butts harder than her, but because she was white. Fisher claimed that she knew people who were accepted that were less qualified than her but were accepted just because they had different skin color. That lawsuit was upheld in 2009 by a federal district court who rejected it. After that Fisher appealed to the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals which agreed with the prior ruling.
> 
> *For just one second, let’s forget that the University of Texas’ admission rate is 40 percent and that it’s on record only 5 people of color with grades worse than her were accepted and 42 white people with grades worse than her were accepted from her class that year. Let’s forget that there were 168 Black and Latino students who got the same grades or even better grades than her but were denied admission*. Let’s forget all of that and look at the real issue and problem with the case: Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.
> 
> There’s always been this rhetoric that people of color who are accepted into these schools are accepted because of their skin color due to Affirmative Action. They didn’t study for their ACTs, they didn’t get 4.0s, they weren’t involved in their high schools. They just applied and the admissions people looked at what race they were and said “She’s brown, let’s get that acceptance letter to her.” But the reality of the situation is if that spot was really yours, you would have gotten it.
> 
> *Danielle Templeton, a freshman at the University of Northern Iowa graduated from high school with a 3.7 GPA and a 29 on her ACT. Her hard work was rewarded with a full-ride scholarship, to which her white classmates responded asking her if she got the scholarship because she was Indian.* The high scores and finishing in the top of her class can’t possibly be the reason she was accepted right? Wrong. It’s that amount of entitlement that has led to a misunderstanding of Affirmative Action is and who it really benefits.
> 
> Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings | HuffPost
> 
> What you believe is a lie. A race baited lie at that. Stop believing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.*
> 
> There are plenty of smart minorities who get good grades and high test scores.
> It's the ones who don't, and get in anyway, that cause concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?
> 
> And  for how many years did white men who were not smart enough and could not get good test scores got allowed into colleges while non whites couldn't? Do you not think that  impacts how things are now? Or is it that most of todays CEOS and our President don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit you're whining, we gave you affirmative action to get into universities that white people built. And you had a dark president for the past 8 years as well. And still not satisfied. Sheesh!
Click to expand...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Then why I sall the fcus always on black
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?*
> 
> The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.
> 
> *But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.*
> 
> Of course. People noticed blacks with much lower scores were getting in to places where whites with much higher scores were getting rejected.
> AA is easier when you can hide what you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> *Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings*
> 
> Seven years ago, Abigail Fisher sued the University of Texas because she believed that she was denied acceptance, not because everyone in her graduating class was smarter than her, not because they busted their butts harder than her, but because she was white. Fisher claimed that she knew people who were accepted that were less qualified than her but were accepted just because they had different skin color. That lawsuit was upheld in 2009 by a federal district court who rejected it. After that Fisher appealed to the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals which agreed with the prior ruling.
> 
> *For just one second, let’s forget that the University of Texas’ admission rate is 40 percent and that it’s on record only 5 people of color with grades worse than her were accepted and 42 white people with grades worse than her were accepted from her class that year. Let’s forget that there were 168 Black and Latino students who got the same grades or even better grades than her but were denied admission*. Let’s forget all of that and look at the real issue and problem with the case: Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.
> 
> There’s always been this rhetoric that people of color who are accepted into these schools are accepted because of their skin color due to Affirmative Action. They didn’t study for their ACTs, they didn’t get 4.0s, they weren’t involved in their high schools. They just applied and the admissions people looked at what race they were and said “She’s brown, let’s get that acceptance letter to her.” But the reality of the situation is if that spot was really yours, you would have gotten it.
> 
> *Danielle Templeton, a freshman at the University of Northern Iowa graduated from high school with a 3.7 GPA and a 29 on her ACT. Her hard work was rewarded with a full-ride scholarship, to which her white classmates responded asking her if she got the scholarship because she was Indian.* The high scores and finishing in the top of her class can’t possibly be the reason she was accepted right? Wrong. It’s that amount of entitlement that has led to a misunderstanding of Affirmative Action is and who it really benefits.
> 
> Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings | HuffPost
> 
> What you believe is a lie. A race baited lie at that. Stop believing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.*
> 
> There are plenty of smart minorities who get good grades and high test scores.
> It's the ones who don't, and get in anyway, that cause concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?
> 
> And  for how many years did white men who were not smart enough and could not get good test scores got allowed into colleges while non whites couldn't? Do you not think that  impacts how things are now? Or is it that most of todays CEOS and our President don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> They do exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?
Click to expand...


*How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*

Sorry, I misread. No, whites who don't have good grades and high test scores don't get in.

*Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified*

Because adding 230 SAT points to let an unqualified person in is wrong when it keeps out a better qualified person.

*like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?*

Why would less qualified whites get in over better qualified coloreds?


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've said this a few times.  Is there specific research you are referencing when you say it?  I apologize if you previously mentioned the research and I missed it.
Click to expand...


I don't make things up.

*Do ACT and SAT scores really matter? New study says they shouldn’t*



> A study published Tuesday that probed the success of “test-optional” admissions policies in 33 public and private universities calls into question the need for such testing.
> 
> Former Dean of Admissions for Bates College William Hiss led the study which tracked the grades and graduation rates of students who submitted their test results against those who did not over several years.
> 
> Hiss’ data showed that there was a negligible difference in college performance between the two groups. Only .05 percent of a GPA point set “submitters” and “non-submitters” apart, and the difference in their graduation rates was just .6 percent.



Do ACT and SAT scores really matter? New study says they shouldn't


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why I sall the fcus always on black
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> *Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings*
> 
> Seven years ago, Abigail Fisher sued the University of Texas because she believed that she was denied acceptance, not because everyone in her graduating class was smarter than her, not because they busted their butts harder than her, but because she was white. Fisher claimed that she knew people who were accepted that were less qualified than her but were accepted just because they had different skin color. That lawsuit was upheld in 2009 by a federal district court who rejected it. After that Fisher appealed to the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals which agreed with the prior ruling.
> 
> *For just one second, let’s forget that the University of Texas’ admission rate is 40 percent and that it’s on record only 5 people of color with grades worse than her were accepted and 42 white people with grades worse than her were accepted from her class that year. Let’s forget that there were 168 Black and Latino students who got the same grades or even better grades than her but were denied admission*. Let’s forget all of that and look at the real issue and problem with the case: Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.
> 
> There’s always been this rhetoric that people of color who are accepted into these schools are accepted because of their skin color due to Affirmative Action. They didn’t study for their ACTs, they didn’t get 4.0s, they weren’t involved in their high schools. They just applied and the admissions people looked at what race they were and said “She’s brown, let’s get that acceptance letter to her.” But the reality of the situation is if that spot was really yours, you would have gotten it.
> 
> *Danielle Templeton, a freshman at the University of Northern Iowa graduated from high school with a 3.7 GPA and a 29 on her ACT. Her hard work was rewarded with a full-ride scholarship, to which her white classmates responded asking her if she got the scholarship because she was Indian.* The high scores and finishing in the top of her class can’t possibly be the reason she was accepted right? Wrong. It’s that amount of entitlement that has led to a misunderstanding of Affirmative Action is and who it really benefits.
> 
> Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings | HuffPost
> 
> What you believe is a lie. A race baited lie at that. Stop believing it.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.*
> 
> There are plenty of smart minorities who get good grades and high test scores.
> It's the ones who don't, and get in anyway, that cause concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?
> 
> And  for how many years did white men who were not smart enough and could not get good test scores got allowed into colleges while non whites couldn't? Do you not think that  impacts how things are now? Or is it that most of todays CEOS and our President don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> They do exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> Sorry, I misread. No, whites who don't have good grades and high test scores don't get in.
> 
> *Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified*
> 
> Because adding 230 SAT points to let an unqualified person in is wrong when it keeps out a better qualified person.
> 
> *like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?*
> 
> Why would less qualified whites get in over better qualified coloreds?
Click to expand...


Yes they do. Stop lying to yourself.



> The company analyzed the profiles of students who indicated their legacy status, and found that legacy students scored lower on the SAT than nonlegacy students.
> 
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.



Here's where to apply to college to increase your chances of getting in — no matter where you live

Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students unless you are a kid of a parent who went to a HBCU because of past racial discrimination. Therefore whites with lower entrance scores are admitted and legacy is not the only case where this happens.

.You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points are redditt, a racist site, and another conservative website.

*Race-Blind Admissions Are Affirmative Action for Whites*



> no group experiences more affirmative action than white people.



Supreme Court Case Winner Challenges High School Student to Debate on Affirmative Action


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've said this a few times.  Is there specific research you are referencing when you say it?  I apologize if you previously mentioned the research and I missed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't make things up.
> 
> *Do ACT and SAT scores really matter? New study says they shouldn’t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A study published Tuesday that probed the success of “test-optional” admissions policies in 33 public and private universities calls into question the need for such testing.
> 
> Former Dean of Admissions for Bates College William Hiss led the study which tracked the grades and graduation rates of students who submitted their test results against those who did not over several years.
> 
> Hiss’ data showed that there was a negligible difference in college performance between the two groups. Only .05 percent of a GPA point set “submitters” and “non-submitters” apart, and the difference in their graduation rates was just .6 percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do ACT and SAT scores really matter? New study says they shouldn't
Click to expand...


Ah.  Your statement is a bit disingenuous; the study does not invalidate test scores as a standard for student success or entry into college.  Instead, the study indicates that SAT and ACT scores may not be an important factor in student success.  Unfortunately, the link for the actual study data does not work, but from what I read, it is specifically those 2 major standardized tests that are being discussed.  More, it sounds as though the study does not actually look at test scores, but instead looks at those who did submit test scores and those who did not.  One can reasonably assume that those submitting their test scores are likely to have scored higher than those who do not, but it would be nice to see the actual numbers.

It seems that this study was based entirely on Bates College students.  I have no idea what factors might contribute to the outcomes at Bates College that would not apply to other universities.

I'd also like to point out that the college which did the study still has 2/3 of enrollees submit their test scores.

20-year Bates College study of optional SATs finds no differences

Certainly the study is evidence that SAT and ACT scores may not be important for determining college outcomes, but it does not invalidate test scores as a standard for student success.  It may be true that SAT and ACT scores aren't particularly important in this context, but one study from students at one university does not irrefutably prove that, nor does it say that all testing is invalidated.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why I sall the fcus always on black
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.*
> 
> There are plenty of smart minorities who get good grades and high test scores.
> It's the ones who don't, and get in anyway, that cause concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?
> 
> And  for how many years did white men who were not smart enough and could not get good test scores got allowed into colleges while non whites couldn't? Do you not think that  impacts how things are now? Or is it that most of todays CEOS and our President don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> They do exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> Sorry, I misread. No, whites who don't have good grades and high test scores don't get in.
> 
> *Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified*
> 
> Because adding 230 SAT points to let an unqualified person in is wrong when it keeps out a better qualified person.
> 
> *like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?*
> 
> Why would less qualified whites get in over better qualified coloreds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do. Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company analyzed the profiles of students who indicated their legacy status, and found that legacy students scored lower on the SAT than nonlegacy students.
> 
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's where to apply to college to increase your chances of getting in — no matter where you live
> 
> Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students unless you are a kid of a parent who went to a HBCU because of past racial discrimination. Therefore whites with lower entrance scores are admitted and legacy is not the only case where this happens.
> 
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points are redditt, a racist site, and another conservative website.
> 
> *Race-Blind Admissions Are Affirmative Action for Whites*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no group experiences more affirmative action than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Case Winner Challenges High School Student to Debate on Affirmative Action
Click to expand...


*Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students*

What percentage of all admissions are white legacies? Give me some hard data.

*The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.*

What were the scores for the black students who were accepted?
*
You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points*

How many do they get?


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've said this a few times.  Is there specific research you are referencing when you say it?  I apologize if you previously mentioned the research and I missed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't make things up.
> 
> *Do ACT and SAT scores really matter? New study says they shouldn’t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A study published Tuesday that probed the success of “test-optional” admissions policies in 33 public and private universities calls into question the need for such testing.
> 
> Former Dean of Admissions for Bates College William Hiss led the study which tracked the grades and graduation rates of students who submitted their test results against those who did not over several years.
> 
> Hiss’ data showed that there was a negligible difference in college performance between the two groups. Only .05 percent of a GPA point set “submitters” and “non-submitters” apart, and the difference in their graduation rates was just .6 percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do ACT and SAT scores really matter? New study says they shouldn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah.  Your statement is a bit disingenuous; the study does not invalidate test scores as a standard for student success or entry into college.  Instead, the study indicates that SAT and ACT scores may not be an important factor in student success.  Unfortunately, the link for the actual study data does not work, but from what I read, it is specifically those 2 major standardized tests that are being discussed.  More, it sounds as though the study does not actually look at test scores, but instead looks at those who did submit test scores and those who did not.  One can reasonably assume that those submitting their test scores are likely to have scored higher than those who do not, but it would be nice to see the actual numbers.
> 
> It seems that this study was based entirely on Bates College students.  I have no idea what factors might contribute to the outcomes at Bates College that would not apply to other universities.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that the college which did the study still has 2/3 of enrollees submit their test scores.
> 
> 20-year Bates College study of optional SATs finds no differences
> 
> Certainly the study is evidence that SAT and ACT scores may not be important for determining college outcomes, but it does not invalidate test scores as a standard for student success.  It may be true that SAT and ACT scores aren't particularly important in this context, but one study from students at one university does not irrefutably prove that, nor does it say that all testing is invalidated.
Click to expand...


When over 800 universities decide to make these tests optional, it goes beyond one study which was done by several universities. ..The study was about the college success of those who took the test and those who did not. Not that  people submitted and did not submit the test, There were people who took the test and there were people who did not make it and they rate of graduation was measured and found that there was little difference and in fact it was negligible.

Even if we make the conclusion you tried making if those who had not submitted their tests got lower scores the fact s the study showed that  the scores did not matter.

You guys just want to hang on to a lie no matter how much proof is shown that it s a lie..


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why I sall the fcus always on black
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?
> 
> And  for how many years did white men who were not smart enough and could not get good test scores got allowed into colleges while non whites couldn't? Do you not think that  impacts how things are now? Or is it that most of todays CEOS and our President don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> They do exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> Sorry, I misread. No, whites who don't have good grades and high test scores don't get in.
> 
> *Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified*
> 
> Because adding 230 SAT points to let an unqualified person in is wrong when it keeps out a better qualified person.
> 
> *like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?*
> 
> Why would less qualified whites get in over better qualified coloreds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do. Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company analyzed the profiles of students who indicated their legacy status, and found that legacy students scored lower on the SAT than nonlegacy students.
> 
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's where to apply to college to increase your chances of getting in — no matter where you live
> 
> Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students unless you are a kid of a parent who went to a HBCU because of past racial discrimination. Therefore whites with lower entrance scores are admitted and legacy is not the only case where this happens.
> 
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points are redditt, a racist site, and another conservative website.
> 
> *Race-Blind Admissions Are Affirmative Action for Whites*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no group experiences more affirmative action than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Case Winner Challenges High School Student to Debate on Affirmative Action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students*
> 
> What percentage of all admissions are white legacies? Give me some hard data.
> 
> *The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.*
> 
> What were the scores for the black students who were accepted?
> *
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points*
> 
> How many do they get?
Click to expand...


You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why I sall the fcus always on black
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> They do exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> Sorry, I misread. No, whites who don't have good grades and high test scores don't get in.
> 
> *Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified*
> 
> Because adding 230 SAT points to let an unqualified person in is wrong when it keeps out a better qualified person.
> 
> *like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?*
> 
> Why would less qualified whites get in over better qualified coloreds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do. Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company analyzed the profiles of students who indicated their legacy status, and found that legacy students scored lower on the SAT than nonlegacy students.
> 
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's where to apply to college to increase your chances of getting in — no matter where you live
> 
> Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students unless you are a kid of a parent who went to a HBCU because of past racial discrimination. Therefore whites with lower entrance scores are admitted and legacy is not the only case where this happens.
> 
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points are redditt, a racist site, and another conservative website.
> 
> *Race-Blind Admissions Are Affirmative Action for Whites*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no group experiences more affirmative action than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Case Winner Challenges High School Student to Debate on Affirmative Action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students*
> 
> What percentage of all admissions are white legacies? Give me some hard data.
> 
> *The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.*
> 
> What were the scores for the black students who were accepted?
> *
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points*
> 
> How many do they get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
Click to expand...


*You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*

Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why I sall the fcus always on black
> Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> Sorry, I misread. No, whites who don't have good grades and high test scores don't get in.
> 
> *Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified*
> 
> Because adding 230 SAT points to let an unqualified person in is wrong when it keeps out a better qualified person.
> 
> *like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?*
> 
> Why would less qualified whites get in over better qualified coloreds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they do. Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company analyzed the profiles of students who indicated their legacy status, and found that legacy students scored lower on the SAT than nonlegacy students.
> 
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's where to apply to college to increase your chances of getting in — no matter where you live
> 
> Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students unless you are a kid of a parent who went to a HBCU because of past racial discrimination. Therefore whites with lower entrance scores are admitted and legacy is not the only case where this happens.
> 
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points are redditt, a racist site, and another conservative website.
> 
> *Race-Blind Admissions Are Affirmative Action for Whites*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no group experiences more affirmative action than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Case Winner Challenges High School Student to Debate on Affirmative Action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students*
> 
> What percentage of all admissions are white legacies? Give me some hard data.
> 
> *The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.*
> 
> What were the scores for the black students who were accepted?
> *
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points*
> 
> How many do they get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
Click to expand...


That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> Sorry, I misread. No, whites who don't have good grades and high test scores don't get in.
> 
> *Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified*
> 
> Because adding 230 SAT points to let an unqualified person in is wrong when it keeps out a better qualified person.
> 
> *like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?*
> 
> Why would less qualified whites get in over better qualified coloreds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do. Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company analyzed the profiles of students who indicated their legacy status, and found that legacy students scored lower on the SAT than nonlegacy students.
> 
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's where to apply to college to increase your chances of getting in — no matter where you live
> 
> Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students unless you are a kid of a parent who went to a HBCU because of past racial discrimination. Therefore whites with lower entrance scores are admitted and legacy is not the only case where this happens.
> 
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points are redditt, a racist site, and another conservative website.
> 
> *Race-Blind Admissions Are Affirmative Action for Whites*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no group experiences more affirmative action than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Case Winner Challenges High School Student to Debate on Affirmative Action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students*
> 
> What percentage of all admissions are white legacies? Give me some hard data.
> 
> *The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.*
> 
> What were the scores for the black students who were accepted?
> *
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points*
> 
> How many do they get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
Click to expand...

*
What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions?*
_
Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students._


Ummmm....looks like 73 points. DERP!

Tell you what, end legacy admissions and AA admissions and in a few years we can discuss the huge drop in black admissions.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> US blacks are LUCKY that slavery happened, otherwise they'd all still be in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about slavery. I reported your post and from this point on will report every post you make like this which is not on topic or attempting to discuss the thread topic to the administrators.
Click to expand...

Are all blacks pussies or is it just you?


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?*
> 
> The average white scores will be higher than the average black scores.
> 
> *But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.*
> 
> Of course. People noticed blacks with much lower scores were getting in to places where whites with much higher scores were getting rejected.
> AA is easier when you can hide what you're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of this is true.
> 
> *Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings*
> 
> Seven years ago, Abigail Fisher sued the University of Texas because she believed that she was denied acceptance, not because everyone in her graduating class was smarter than her, not because they busted their butts harder than her, but because she was white. Fisher claimed that she knew people who were accepted that were less qualified than her but were accepted just because they had different skin color. That lawsuit was upheld in 2009 by a federal district court who rejected it. After that Fisher appealed to the 5th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals which agreed with the prior ruling.
> 
> *For just one second, let’s forget that the University of Texas’ admission rate is 40 percent and that it’s on record only 5 people of color with grades worse than her were accepted and 42 white people with grades worse than her were accepted from her class that year. Let’s forget that there were 168 Black and Latino students who got the same grades or even better grades than her but were denied admission*. Let’s forget all of that and look at the real issue and problem with the case: Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.
> 
> There’s always been this rhetoric that people of color who are accepted into these schools are accepted because of their skin color due to Affirmative Action. They didn’t study for their ACTs, they didn’t get 4.0s, they weren’t involved in their high schools. They just applied and the admissions people looked at what race they were and said “She’s brown, let’s get that acceptance letter to her.” But the reality of the situation is if that spot was really yours, you would have gotten it.
> 
> *Danielle Templeton, a freshman at the University of Northern Iowa graduated from high school with a 3.7 GPA and a 29 on her ACT. Her hard work was rewarded with a full-ride scholarship, to which her white classmates responded asking her if she got the scholarship because she was Indian.* The high scores and finishing in the top of her class can’t possibly be the reason she was accepted right? Wrong. It’s that amount of entitlement that has led to a misunderstanding of Affirmative Action is and who it really benefits.
> 
> Blame Your Own Mediocrity, Not People of Color, For Your College Admission Shortcomings | HuffPost
> 
> What you believe is a lie. A race baited lie at that. Stop believing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Fisher and others refusing to believe that people of color can be smarter than them and can earn admission solely on their brain and not their skin color.*
> 
> There are plenty of smart minorities who get good grades and high test scores.
> It's the ones who don't, and get in anyway, that cause concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?
> 
> And  for how many years did white men who were not smart enough and could not get good test scores got allowed into colleges while non whites couldn't? Do you not think that  impacts how things are now? Or is it that most of todays CEOS and our President don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit you're whining, we gave you affirmative action to get into universities that white people built. And you had a dark president for the past 8 years as well. And still not satisfied. Sheesh!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You don't even have a proper comeback, figures.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How about the whites who don't and get in? Don't they exist?*
> 
> Sorry, I misread. No, whites who don't have good grades and high test scores don't get in.
> 
> *Then why do you guys always want to talk about blacks who are not qualified*
> 
> Because adding 230 SAT points to let an unqualified person in is wrong when it keeps out a better qualified person.
> 
> *like there are no whites not qualified admitted into college over better qualified blacks or other people of color?*
> 
> Why would less qualified whites get in over better qualified coloreds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do. Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company analyzed the profiles of students who indicated their legacy status, and found that legacy students scored lower on the SAT than nonlegacy students.
> 
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's where to apply to college to increase your chances of getting in — no matter where you live
> 
> Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students unless you are a kid of a parent who went to a HBCU because of past racial discrimination. Therefore whites with lower entrance scores are admitted and legacy is not the only case where this happens.
> 
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points are redditt, a racist site, and another conservative website.
> 
> *Race-Blind Admissions Are Affirmative Action for Whites*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no group experiences more affirmative action than white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Case Winner Challenges High School Student to Debate on Affirmative Action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students*
> 
> What percentage of all admissions are white legacies? Give me some hard data.
> 
> *The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.*
> 
> What were the scores for the black students who were accepted?
> *
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points*
> 
> How many do they get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
Click to expand...


_Lee's next slide shows three columns of numbers from a __Princeton University__ study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.

African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points, Lee says._

_She points to the second column. _

_“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.” _


_The last column draws gasps._

_Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission. _

_“Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,” Lee says.

For Asian Americans, a changing landscape on college admissions_


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do. Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> Here's where to apply to college to increase your chances of getting in — no matter where you live
> 
> Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students unless you are a kid of a parent who went to a HBCU because of past racial discrimination. Therefore whites with lower entrance scores are admitted and legacy is not the only case where this happens.
> 
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points are redditt, a racist site, and another conservative website.
> 
> *Race-Blind Admissions Are Affirmative Action for Whites*
> 
> Supreme Court Case Winner Challenges High School Student to Debate on Affirmative Action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students*
> 
> What percentage of all admissions are white legacies? Give me some hard data.
> 
> *The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.*
> 
> What were the scores for the black students who were accepted?
> *
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points*
> 
> How many do they get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions?*
> _
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students._
> 
> 
> Ummmm....looks like 73 points. DERP!
> 
> Tell you what, end legacy admissions and AA admissions and in a few years we can discuss the huge drop in black admissions.
Click to expand...


So you can't prove yourself. AA is not just for blacks. If these end and black admissions drop, it will be due to white racism.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students*
> 
> What percentage of all admissions are white legacies? Give me some hard data.
> 
> *The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.*
> 
> What were the scores for the black students who were accepted?
> *
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points*
> 
> How many do they get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions?*
> _
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students._
> 
> 
> Ummmm....looks like 73 points. DERP!
> 
> Tell you what, end legacy admissions and AA admissions and in a few years we can discuss the huge drop in black admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't prove yourself. AA is not just for blacks. If these end and black admissions drop, it will be due to white racism.
Click to expand...


Prove myself? WTH?

*AA is not just for blacks.*

Never said it was.
*
If these end and black admissions drop, it will be due to white racism.*

Or poor grades and test scores by blacks.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do. Stop lying to yourself.
> 
> Here's where to apply to college to increase your chances of getting in — no matter where you live
> 
> Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students unless you are a kid of a parent who went to a HBCU because of past racial discrimination. Therefore whites with lower entrance scores are admitted and legacy is not the only case where this happens.
> 
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points are redditt, a racist site, and another conservative website.
> 
> *Race-Blind Admissions Are Affirmative Action for Whites*
> 
> Supreme Court Case Winner Challenges High School Student to Debate on Affirmative Action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students*
> 
> What percentage of all admissions are white legacies? Give me some hard data.
> 
> *The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.*
> 
> What were the scores for the black students who were accepted?
> *
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points*
> 
> How many do they get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Lee's next slide shows three columns of numbers from a __Princeton University__ study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points, Lee says._
> 
> _She points to the second column. _
> 
> _“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.” _
> 
> 
> _The last column draws gasps._
> 
> _Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission. _
> 
> _“Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,” Lee says.
> 
> For Asian Americans, a changing landscape on college admissions_
Click to expand...


Asians are 5 percent of the overall population but 18.5 percent of Ivy league students. So just how tough  is it really for Asians.? Or have they been race baited?

Princeton for example has 22 percent Asian students which is 4 times the population of Asians in this country, At Princeton Asians are admitted almost at a 3:1 rate over blacks. This is a classic case of white race baiting by pitting one minority group against another.

Race Demographics of Ivy League Schools


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions?*
> _
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students._
> 
> 
> Ummmm....looks like 73 points. DERP!
> 
> Tell you what, end legacy admissions and AA admissions and in a few years we can discuss the huge drop in black admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't prove yourself. AA is not just for blacks. If these end and black admissions drop, it will be due to white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove myself? WTH?
> 
> *AA is not just for blacks.*
> 
> Never said it was.
> *
> If these end and black admissions drop, it will be due to white racism.*
> 
> Or poor grades and test scores by blacks.
Click to expand...


No there is no or, it would be due to white racism only.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I know plenty of brothers who have degrees too. I see one every morning when I look in the mirror when I brush my teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What have I done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb.
Click to expand...


Have I used a slur?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to call anyone who disagrees with you a racist, you sure don't know the definition. Your masters degree did not give you any intelligence. You can't prove you worked harder than me. Everything I have achieved I worked for, nothing going through AA. You apparently had bogus or misinformed research tools and information. Your attempt to degrade white people is lame and unneccessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CLAIMS he has a masters degree.
> 
> The incredible stupidity of his statements belies such a claim.  Affirmative action can help get unqualified individuals into college, but it can't help THAT much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't know anything about this policy do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you addressing my comment? If you are talking about the AA policy, I in NO way benefited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that Molly. An employer cannot tell you that you were hired because women are a group that is covered under affirmative action. Tat's why none of you should be making comments about me or other blacks and affirmative action because whites are the ones who have benefitted the most and I do not have bogus information. Just because you don't want to accept the facts doesn't make those facts bogus.
Click to expand...

I have the required skills for a job, should I NOT get the job because I am qualified? It has nothing to do with AA, if I am qualified.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've said this a few times.  Is there specific research you are referencing when you say it?  I apologize if you previously mentioned the research and I missed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't make things up.
> 
> *Do ACT and SAT scores really matter? New study says they shouldn’t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A study published Tuesday that probed the success of “test-optional” admissions policies in 33 public and private universities calls into question the need for such testing.
> 
> Former Dean of Admissions for Bates College William Hiss led the study which tracked the grades and graduation rates of students who submitted their test results against those who did not over several years.
> 
> Hiss’ data showed that there was a negligible difference in college performance between the two groups. Only .05 percent of a GPA point set “submitters” and “non-submitters” apart, and the difference in their graduation rates was just .6 percent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do ACT and SAT scores really matter? New study says they shouldn't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah.  Your statement is a bit disingenuous; the study does not invalidate test scores as a standard for student success or entry into college.  Instead, the study indicates that SAT and ACT scores may not be an important factor in student success.  Unfortunately, the link for the actual study data does not work, but from what I read, it is specifically those 2 major standardized tests that are being discussed.  More, it sounds as though the study does not actually look at test scores, but instead looks at those who did submit test scores and those who did not.  One can reasonably assume that those submitting their test scores are likely to have scored higher than those who do not, but it would be nice to see the actual numbers.
> 
> It seems that this study was based entirely on Bates College students.  I have no idea what factors might contribute to the outcomes at Bates College that would not apply to other universities.
> 
> I'd also like to point out that the college which did the study still has 2/3 of enrollees submit their test scores.
> 
> 20-year Bates College study of optional SATs finds no differences
> 
> Certainly the study is evidence that SAT and ACT scores may not be important for determining college outcomes, but it does not invalidate test scores as a standard for student success.  It may be true that SAT and ACT scores aren't particularly important in this context, but one study from students at one university does not irrefutably prove that, nor does it say that all testing is invalidated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When over 800 universities decide to make these tests optional, it goes beyond one study which was done by several universities. ..The study was about the college success of those who took the test and those who did not. Not that  people submitted and did not submit the test, There were people who took the test and there were people who did not make it and they rate of graduation was measured and found that there was little difference and in fact it was negligible.
> 
> Even if we make the conclusion you tried making if those who had not submitted their tests got lower scores the fact s the study showed that  the scores did not matter.
> 
> You guys just want to hang on to a lie no matter how much proof is shown that it s a lie..
Click to expand...


This isn't a discussion with "you guys," this is a discussion between you and me.  I am not trying to "hang onto a lie."  I very clearly pointed out that the conclusions of the study may be true, but you say it as though it is proven fact.  It is not.  

If you read the article in your own link, it absolutely says that the study looked at students who submitted tests vs those who did not.  It did not say the students who did not submit their test scores did not take the tests, just that they did not submit them.  From your article : "Former Dean of Admissions for Bates College William Hiss led the study which tracked the grades and graduation rates of students who submitted their test results against those who did not over several years."  It was about the difference in success of students who submitted their test scores, not about the difference in success of students who did and did not take the SAT and/or ACT.  In fact, it never mentions students not taking the SAT or ACT.

Further, the leader of the study disagrees with your statement that test scores are invalidated by the study (even if you assume you meant SATs and ACTs and not all test scores).  Again, from your link: "I would never say the SATs and ACTs have no predictive value for anybody; they have predictive value for some people. We just don’t find them reliable cross populations,” says Hiss."

What we seem to have is a study which shows SAT and ACT scores are not reliably predictive of student outcomes.  That is a far cry from "test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success."  It also is not definitive, even if it is compelling.

Oh, and while the 850 test-optional schools in the article is certainly a large number, it still leaves perhaps 2200 other 4 year universities without such a policy Fast Facts .  It also doesn't mean those 850 schools have completely given up on SAT and ACT scores as a measure for determining admittance.

I'm not dismissing the conclusion that SAT and ACT scores aren't a good indicator of college success.  I think it's a reasonable conclusion that different people will have different strengths, and some may not do well on standardized tests yet still be able to perform well in other aspects of education.  My issue is with your taking that conclusion and broadening it to say that all testing is invalidated for determining school success, a conclusion not made by the study's lead.  If you had said something more like, "Studies show that SAT scores don't matter for college success" I would have had no problems.

I think you used poor phrasing, and drew a too-broad conclusion from the study.  I don't think the study is invalid.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not. But what you and the other whites don't seem to get is that the white skin carries preferences that add up for them they never have to consider.
Click to expand...



Illogical is illogical regardless of one's politics or what you or I might consider 'fair.' That's how logic operates.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students*
> 
> What percentage of all admissions are white legacies? Give me some hard data.
> 
> *The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.*
> 
> What were the scores for the black students who were accepted?
> *
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points*
> 
> How many do they get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Lee's next slide shows three columns of numbers from a __Princeton University__ study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points, Lee says._
> 
> _She points to the second column. _
> 
> _“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.” _
> 
> 
> _The last column draws gasps._
> 
> _Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission. _
> 
> _“Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,” Lee says.
> 
> For Asian Americans, a changing landscape on college admissions_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are 5 percent of the overall population but 18.5 percent of Ivy league students. So just how tough  is it really for Asians.? Or have they been race baited?
> 
> Princeton for example has 22 percent Asian students which is 4 times the population of Asians in this country, At Princeton Asians are admitted almost at a 3:1 rate over blacks. This is a classic case of white race baiting by pitting one minority group against another.
> 
> Race Demographics of Ivy League Schools
Click to expand...



Should the composition of a college's student body mirror the demographics of society, or represent the most qualified applicants?


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> unphased said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point I think you are failing to grasp is that negroes aren't even the same species as Whites.  So why should we give them equal anything.  And if there is any way in which Whites have "benefited" from them, it is FAR outweighed by what they have cost us.  As far as I'm concerned, negroes are butt ugly human-monkey hybreds.  Does that clear things up for you a little?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only on the internet
Click to expand...


Absolutely true. The same kind of subhuman dreck that espouses such ignorance is normally at odds with the "monkey" that resides within himself....go figure.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I know plenty of brothers who have degrees too. I see one every morning when I look in the mirror when I brush my teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What have I done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I used a slur?
Click to expand...


Can you read? YOU got called a racial slur yourself in another thread. Yet you are here playing the same stupid games whites play.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to call anyone who disagrees with you a racist, you sure don't know the definition. Your masters degree did not give you any intelligence. You can't prove you worked harder than me. Everything I have achieved I worked for, nothing going through AA. You apparently had bogus or misinformed research tools and information. Your attempt to degrade white people is lame and unneccessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He CLAIMS he has a masters degree.
> 
> The incredible stupidity of his statements belies such a claim.  Affirmative action can help get unqualified individuals into college, but it can't help THAT much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't know anything about this policy do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you addressing my comment? If you are talking about the AA policy, I in NO way benefited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that Molly. An employer cannot tell you that you were hired because women are a group that is covered under affirmative action. Tat's why none of you should be making comments about me or other blacks and affirmative action because whites are the ones who have benefitted the most and I do not have bogus information. Just because you don't want to accept the facts doesn't make those facts bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the required skills for a job, should I NOT get the job because I am qualified? It has nothing to do with AA, if I am qualified.
Click to expand...


Like I said you guys are real adept abut assuming we get jobs because of AA and not because we may very well have superior skills. So now you need to understand that you are from the group who has benefitted the most from AA. You really don't know if you got hired because of AA or not. but you will be quick to point out AA when it pertains to someone black. You don't like it when  someone assumes you got a job because of AA but you and others here don't mind tagging us with that label. But since you belong to the demographic that has benefitted the most from the policy, well.......

How does it feel to not be respected for your skill level but assumed that just because you are a female that you got everything given to you? Huh?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not. But what you and the other whites don't seem to get is that the white skin carries preferences that add up for them they never have to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical is illogical regardless of one's politics or what you or I might consider 'fair.' That's how logic operates.
Click to expand...


Yes and what you say is illogical.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Lee's next slide shows three columns of numbers from a __Princeton University__ study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points, Lee says._
> 
> _She points to the second column. _
> 
> _“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.” _
> 
> 
> _The last column draws gasps._
> 
> _Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission. _
> 
> _“Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,” Lee says.
> 
> For Asian Americans, a changing landscape on college admissions_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are 5 percent of the overall population but 18.5 percent of Ivy league students. So just how tough  is it really for Asians.? Or have they been race baited?
> 
> Princeton for example has 22 percent Asian students which is 4 times the population of Asians in this country, At Princeton Asians are admitted almost at a 3:1 rate over blacks. This is a classic case of white race baiting by pitting one minority group against another.
> 
> Race Demographics of Ivy League Schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Should the composition of a college's student body mirror the demographics of society, or represent the most qualified applicants?
Click to expand...


Demographics. As long as whites automatically believe they are always the most qualified this is the way I am going to believe it should be done.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What have I done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I used a slur?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you read? YOU got called a racial slur yourself in another thread. Yet you are here playing the same stupid games whites play.
Click to expand...


I was called a slur that in no way applies to me (though all slurs are offensively idiotic). What games am I playing?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Lee's next slide shows three columns of numbers from a __Princeton University__ study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points, Lee says._
> 
> _She points to the second column. _
> 
> _“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.” _
> 
> 
> _The last column draws gasps._
> 
> _Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission. _
> 
> _“Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,” Lee says.
> 
> For Asian Americans, a changing landscape on college admissions_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are 5 percent of the overall population but 18.5 percent of Ivy league students. So just how tough  is it really for Asians.? Or have they been race baited?
> 
> Princeton for example has 22 percent Asian students which is 4 times the population of Asians in this country, At Princeton Asians are admitted almost at a 3:1 rate over blacks. This is a classic case of white race baiting by pitting one minority group against another.
> 
> Race Demographics of Ivy League Schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Should the composition of a college's student body mirror the demographics of society, or represent the most qualified applicants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demographics. .....
Click to expand...



Wow...


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not. But what you and the other whites don't seem to get is that the white skin carries preferences that add up for them they never have to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical is illogical regardless of one's politics or what you or I might consider 'fair.' That's how logic operates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and what you say is illogical.
Click to expand...



How so?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't play dumb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have I used a slur?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you read? YOU got called a racial slur yourself in another thread. Yet you are here playing the same stupid games whites play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was called a slur that in no way applies to me (though all slurs are offensively idiotic). What games am I playing?
Click to expand...


The slur was meant to apply to you and was spoken to you. And regardless of the idiotic nature of that slur, hat is what that person thought about you. I'm not a chimp or monkey either.  But still that's offensive.You ask me about my degree like the whites do. You are here arguing about SAT scores like the whites do. The same whites how called you that slur.  Whites want to pretend that everything that has happened to give them an advantage has not. So now because they  can't have 100 percent of every thing, they cry about how they are now being discriminated against, I am not going to allow the amnesia. You do whatever  it is that floats your boat.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not. But what you and the other whites don't seem to get is that the white skin carries preferences that add up for them they never have to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical is illogical regardless of one's politics or what you or I might consider 'fair.' That's how logic operates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and what you say is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
Click to expand...


Because you ignore the reasons why any points would be added and pretend like the events which made this necessary never were So that makes your comments illogical because they are based upon a pretense that denies why these things happen..


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Lee's next slide shows three columns of numbers from a __Princeton University__ study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points, Lee says._
> 
> _She points to the second column. _
> 
> _“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.” _
> 
> 
> _The last column draws gasps._
> 
> _Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission. _
> 
> _“Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,” Lee says.
> 
> For Asian Americans, a changing landscape on college admissions_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are 5 percent of the overall population but 18.5 percent of Ivy league students. So just how tough  is it really for Asians.? Or have they been race baited?
> 
> Princeton for example has 22 percent Asian students which is 4 times the population of Asians in this country, At Princeton Asians are admitted almost at a 3:1 rate over blacks. This is a classic case of white race baiting by pitting one minority group against another.
> 
> Race Demographics of Ivy League Schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Should the composition of a college's student body mirror the demographics of society, or represent the most qualified applicants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demographics. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
Click to expand...


Why would you have a problem with this answer?

Because when you can tell me at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people based upon any kind of test scoring, let me know.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ....You ask me about my degree like the whites do. You are here arguing about SAT scores like the whites do. .....




How on earth is a simple question about the subject of your masters degree construed as racist?

 I don't recall "arguing" about SAT scores. 

If someone constantly generalized about "the blacks" the way you constantly generalize about "the whites," they would be as racist as you are. 


Btw, I'm one of "the whites"


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is illogical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. But what you and the other whites don't seem to get is that the white skin carries preferences that add up for them they never have to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical is illogical regardless of one's politics or what you or I might consider 'fair.' That's how logic operates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and what you say is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you ignore the reasons why any points would be added and pretend like the events which made this necessary never were So that makes your comments illogical because they are based upon a pretense that denies why these things happen..
Click to expand...



You really don't seem to understand what logic is. Your statement above contains assumptions and false conclusions.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....You ask me about my degree like the whites do. You are here arguing about SAT scores like the whites do. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth is a simple question about the subject of your masters degree construed as racist?
> 
> I don't recall "arguing" about SAT scores.
> 
> If someone constantly generalized about "the blacks" the way you constantly generalize about "the whites," they would be as racist as you are.
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm one of "the whites"
Click to expand...


I don't generalize about whites. This is another of your problems. I am in here reading all manner pf racist garbage from, about 95 percent o f the whites here.  Then if I respond based on the majority viewpoint I have read then I am the racist?

I feel that you asked the question about my degree because you felt I needed to prove to you that I had one. .I feel that If I had been white I would not be asked that question. Because if I had been white, would not be told by the whites here how I haven't done anything and am only complaining about racism because I am a failure and must find a reason to blame whitey.

I don't care if you are white..  Your views on racism are distorted and you conflate  responses to racism as racism which you should not do.  For if a man gets slapped in the face, does it make him violent for slapping back?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Lee's next slide shows three columns of numbers from a __Princeton University__ study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points, Lee says._
> 
> _She points to the second column. _
> 
> _“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.” _
> 
> 
> _The last column draws gasps._
> 
> _Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission. _
> 
> _“Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,” Lee says.
> 
> For Asian Americans, a changing landscape on college admissions_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asians are 5 percent of the overall population but 18.5 percent of Ivy league students. So just how tough  is it really for Asians.? Or have they been race baited?
> 
> Princeton for example has 22 percent Asian students which is 4 times the population of Asians in this country, At Princeton Asians are admitted almost at a 3:1 rate over blacks. This is a classic case of white race baiting by pitting one minority group against another.
> 
> Race Demographics of Ivy League Schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Should the composition of a college's student body mirror the demographics of society, or represent the most qualified applicants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Demographics. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you have a problem with this answer?....
Click to expand...



Because you are placing 'race' above merit, and enabling underlying causes.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ....
> 
> I don't care if you are white..  ...




That makes two of us.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....You ask me about my degree like the whites do. You are here arguing about SAT scores like the whites do. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth is a simple question about the subject of your masters degree construed as racist?
> 
> I don't recall "arguing" about SAT scores.
> 
> If someone constantly generalized about "the blacks" the way you constantly generalize about "the whites," they would be as racist as you are.
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm one of "the whites"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't generalize about whites. ....
Click to expand...


You realize anyone can read your many, many posts to the contrary, right?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> .....
> 
> I feel that you asked the question about my degree because you felt I needed to prove to you that I had one.....




Again, illogical. Why would I ask about the subject of your degree if I thought you didn't have one?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....




And you think that's how it should be?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not. But what you and the other whites don't seem to get is that the white skin carries preferences that add up for them they never have to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical is illogical regardless of one's politics or what you or I might consider 'fair.' That's how logic operates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and what you say is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you ignore the reasons why any points would be added and pretend like the events which made this necessary never were So that makes your comments illogical because they are based upon a pretense that denies why these things happen..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't seem to understand what logic is. Your statement above contains assumptions and false conclusions.
Click to expand...


That's where you are wrong again. I said that blacks get the 230 points because whites already had them.  To you that .was illogical. That's why I say you miss the reason why things occur. Historically whites have had advantages and preferences because they are white. So in essence they had a 230 point lead in he admissions process before it started. These historical references are what a certain type of white person whites fails to recognize and really I have to believe they do this on purpose. Other whites seem to  understand this and have no problem with such policy being implemented because of  the things I mentioned. So there are no assumptions or false conclusions being made by me. You appear to want to pretend that the history of discrimination doesn't benefit whites now and you apparently don't seem to understand that history required things like adding 230 points to blacks on admission needed to be done. And what's worse is that you and the other whites here trying to argue this are arguing about something that happens in less than 1/2 pf 1 percent of all the universities in American and still with that whites are the majority of students admitted.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
Click to expand...


I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> .... I said that blacks get the 230 points because whites already had them. .....



Which you failed to quantify.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
Click to expand...



Do you think that treatment and preferences for jobs, housing, college admissions, etc. should be based on skin color, or merit - for everyone? What are your personal principles in this regard?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> .... Historically whites have had advantages and preferences because they are white. .....




And is that right, or wrong?


----------



## Mudda

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that treatment and preferences for jobs, housing, college admissions, etc. should be based on skin color, or merit - for everyone? What are your personal principles in this regard?
Click to expand...

He wants blacks to have an advantage because he knows they can't compete on an even level.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
Click to expand...

Whites built the colleges, so you want black privileges, go build some black colleges. Why does whitey have to give you everything?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students*
> 
> What percentage of all admissions are white legacies? Give me some hard data.
> 
> *The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.*
> 
> What were the scores for the black students who were accepted?
> *
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points*
> 
> How many do they get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Lee's next slide shows three columns of numbers from a __Princeton University__ study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points, Lee says._
> 
> _She points to the second column. _
> 
> _“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.” _
> 
> 
> _The last column draws gasps._
> 
> _Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission. _
> 
> _“Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,” Lee says.
> 
> For Asian Americans, a changing landscape on college admissions_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are 5 percent of the overall population but 18.5 percent of Ivy league students. So just how tough  is it really for Asians.? Or have they been race baited?
> 
> Princeton for example has 22 percent Asian students which is 4 times the population of Asians in this country, At Princeton Asians are admitted almost at a 3:1 rate over blacks. This is a classic case of white race baiting by pitting one minority group against another.
> 
> Race Demographics of Ivy League Schools
Click to expand...


*Asians are 5 percent of the overall population but 18.5 percent of Ivy league students. So just how tough is it really for Asians.?*

If blacks get in with lower test scores/lower grades than Asians who are rejected, the percentage of Asians should be higher than 18.5%. Right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions?*
> _
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students._
> 
> 
> Ummmm....looks like 73 points. DERP!
> 
> Tell you what, end legacy admissions and AA admissions and in a few years we can discuss the huge drop in black admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't prove yourself. AA is not just for blacks. If these end and black admissions drop, it will be due to white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove myself? WTH?
> 
> *AA is not just for blacks.*
> 
> Never said it was.
> *
> If these end and black admissions drop, it will be due to white racism.*
> 
> Or poor grades and test scores by blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there is no or, it would be due to white racism only.
Click to expand...

*
No there is no or, it would be due to white racism only.*

Why would they ignore poor grades and test scores by blacks?


----------



## Slyhunter

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illogical is illogical regardless of one's politics or what you or I might consider 'fair.' That's how logic operates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and what you say is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you ignore the reasons why any points would be added and pretend like the events which made this necessary never were So that makes your comments illogical because they are based upon a pretense that denies why these things happen..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't seem to understand what logic is. Your statement above contains assumptions and false conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where you are wrong again. I said that blacks get the 230 points because whites already had them.  To you that .was illogical. That's why I say you miss the reason why things occur. Historically whites have had advantages and preferences because they are white. So in essence they had a 230 point lead in he admissions process before it started. These historical references are what a certain type of white person whites fails to recognize and really I have to believe they do this on purpose. Other whites seem to  understand this and have no problem with such policy being implemented because of  the things I mentioned. So there are no assumptions or false conclusions being made by me. You appear to want to pretend that the history of discrimination doesn't benefit whites now and you apparently don't seem to understand that history required things like adding 230 points to blacks on admission needed to be done. And what's worse is that you and the other whites here trying to argue this are arguing about something that happens in less than 1/2 pf 1 percent of all the universities in American and still with that whites are the majority of students admitted.
Click to expand...

Which whites? I didn't have them. I don't give a fuck about other whites.


----------



## Coyote

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Legacy admissions are given to primarily white students*
> 
> What percentage of all admissions are white legacies? Give me some hard data.
> 
> *The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.*
> 
> What were the scores for the black students who were accepted?
> *
> You know the only places hat suggest blacks are getting 230 points*
> 
> How many do they get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions?*
> _
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students._
> 
> 
> Ummmm....looks like 73 points. DERP!
> 
> Tell you what, end legacy admissions and AA admissions and in a few years we can discuss the huge drop in black admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't prove yourself. AA is not just for blacks. If these end and black admissions drop, it will be due to white racism.
Click to expand...


I think it's more complicated then simple racism.  It goes back to poverty, poor schools in black communities that inadequately prepare students for college.  If your parents didn't go to college you are less likely to find the support needed to be successful (this is the case in Appalachia for example where there is strong family pressure to go into traditional occupations.  Kids see pregnancy and marriage as an escape rather than schooling.  AA unlocks doors, but at some point we need to walk through and not look for an escalator.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that treatment and preferences for jobs, housing, college admissions, etc. should be based on skin color, or merit - for everyone? What are your personal principles in this regard?
Click to expand...


I think whites really have no right to be asking such questions because they have benefitted from policies that gave them references based on skin color before and during the period pf time I am talking about in this thread and  up tp right now. Asking hat question pretends this never happened. Therefore because this did happen for so long, for whites to complain when the inequity these policies have created still exist wishing for a system that has never been is unfair to all others who have been wronged by these centuries pf advantages whites have been given. Things have not been equalized in 52 years.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
Click to expand...



You are a moron.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Historically whites have had advantages and preferences because they are white. .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is that right, or wrong?
Click to expand...


It's wrong but whites have gotten what they have because of it and they remain where they are because they continue doing it so if policies end that try equalizing things for non whites, whites will have a huge unearned advantage because of it.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.
Click to expand...


The truth is a difficult thing for you isn't it?


----------



## boedicca

Coyote said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions?*
> _
> Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored 1870 on the SAT versus 1943 for nonlegacy students._
> 
> 
> Ummmm....looks like 73 points. DERP!
> 
> Tell you what, end legacy admissions and AA admissions and in a few years we can discuss the huge drop in black admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can't prove yourself. AA is not just for blacks. If these end and black admissions drop, it will be due to white racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more complicated then simple racism.  It goes back to poverty, poor schools in black communities that inadequately prepare students for college.  If your parents didn't go to college you are less likely to find the support needed to be successful (this is the case in Appalachia for example where there is strong family pressure to go into traditional occupations.  Kids see pregnancy and marriage as an escape rather than schooling.  AA unlocks doors, but at some point we need to walk through and not look for an escalator.
Click to expand...



In California, per pupil spending (adjusted for inflation) has more than tripled since 1960.  In 1960, the spending per pupil was $3,098.   In 2008, it was $9,808.  And this wasn't just in rich districts. Poor districts have seen massive increases in spending and education results have declined.  We are spending a fortune to graduate functional illiterates in math and reading.   Money is not the issue.  Values, standards, competent parenting, and a proper curriculum are.

Current expenditure per pupil in average daily attendance in public elementary and secondary schools, by state or jurisdiction: Selected years, 1959-60 through 2007-08


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that treatment and preferences for jobs, housing, college admissions, etc. should be based on skin color, or merit - for everyone? What are your personal principles in this regard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think whites really have no right to be asking such questions because they have benefitted from policies that gave them references based on skin color before and during the period pf time I am talking about in this thread and  up tp right now. Asking hat question pretends this never happened. Therefore because this did happen for so long, for whites to complain when the inequity these policies have created still exist wishing for a system that has never been is unfair to all others who have been wronged by these centuries pf advantages whites have been given. Things have not been equalized in 52 years.
Click to expand...



^^^ Racist Race Baiter Race Baiting Yet Again ^^^


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is a difficult thing for you isn't it?
Click to expand...



Au contraire.  The Truth is quite Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy:

The Truth is:  you are a racist race baiting moron.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> So there are no assumptions or false conclusions being made by me.





IM2 said:


> I don't generalize about whites.





You spend a great deal of time making assumptions in this thread.  You talk about "the whites" over and over, which certainly seems to be generalizations about whites.  You also seem to assume that some posters are white, without knowing; this is an anonymous message board, after all.

Just to give a couple of examples:


IM2 said:


> As long as whites automatically believe they are always the most qualified this is the way I am going to believe it should be done.





IM2 said:


> You ask me about my degree like the whites do. You are here arguing about SAT scores like the whites do.





IM2 said:


> But what you and the other whites don't seem to get is that the white skin carries preferences that add up for them they never have to consider.



Then there was this quote back at the beginning of the thread :


IM2 said:


> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth.



Remember that?  Where you assumed that Don'tTazeMeBro had made a bunch of racist posts without actually having seen racist posts from him?

Look, I realize there have been some anti-black racists posting in this thread.  I'm not excusing that: they are idiots.  Nor am I denying that whites benefited from racist policies for much of this country's history, nor that the effects of such policies can still be felt today.  However, you are likely to have a better time making your point if you don't say things that are clearly untrue, like you haven't been making assumptions and don't generalize about whites.  Anyone who's read this thread will have seen instances of you doing those things.

Of course, I don't know what your actual motivations are.  You may not be interested in real discussion about this topic.  Perhaps this is just a way for you to vent anger and frustration.  

Whatever the case, making assumptions and generalizations and then claiming not to be making assumptions or generalizations is unlikely to convert many minds.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities. How about we do that? Show me a reduction In white college graduates because of these programs. How about we do that? How about you show me were ZERO whites are admitted with lower scores than blacks in universities in this nation. How about we do that. You guys make all these comments then you ask for everyone else to prove themselves but you guys never do. How about you do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Lee's next slide shows three columns of numbers from a __Princeton University__ study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points, Lee says._
> 
> _She points to the second column. _
> 
> _“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.” _
> 
> 
> _The last column draws gasps._
> 
> _Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission. _
> 
> _“Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,” Lee says.
> 
> For Asian Americans, a changing landscape on college admissions_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are 5 percent of the overall population but 18.5 percent of Ivy league students. So just how tough  is it really for Asians.? Or have they been race baited?
> 
> Princeton for example has 22 percent Asian students which is 4 times the population of Asians in this country, At Princeton Asians are admitted almost at a 3:1 rate over blacks. This is a classic case of white race baiting by pitting one minority group against another.
> 
> Race Demographics of Ivy League Schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Asians are 5 percent of the overall population but 18.5 percent of Ivy league students. So just how tough is it really for Asians.?*
> 
> If blacks get in with lower test scores/lower grades than Asians who are rejected, the percentage of Asians should be higher than 18.5%. Right?
Click to expand...


That's not happening and it would not change the percentages of Asians getting in. You see, you were presented with facts about legacy points which yo refuse to believe because it benefits whites. Whites who score lower than everybody else on SAT tests. You refuse to accept that and think you cam force your bilge about low scoring blacks. SAT scores have been shown to have  little relevance  to being qualified for college. .There is no evidence that blacks with lower high school GPAS are getting into Ivy league schools ahead of Asians. And when 3 times the rate of your population are being accepted into 8 universities, there probably aren't many Asians getting rejected from those schools.

.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is a difficult thing for you isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.  The Truth is quite Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy:
> 
> The Truth is:  you are a racist race baiting moron.
Click to expand...


And exactly what does this have to do with the OP?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You give me the hard data that shows how white college admittances have been reduced by any policy which allows backs to be admitted into universities.*
> 
> Any policy that adds 200 points or more to a black student's SAT score will result in some non-black students being displaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the hard data that you have been asked to present. .What abut the 200 points whites get for legacy admissions? Does that men black students are being displaced? You see unlike the 230 point claim, I have actually produced a policy that shows preference points that are provided. and they are provided to whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Lee's next slide shows three columns of numbers from a __Princeton University__ study that tried to measure how race and ethnicity affect admissions by using SAT scores as a benchmark. It uses the term “bonus” to describe how many extra SAT points an applicant's race is worth. She points to the first column.
> 
> African Americans received a “bonus” of 230 points, Lee says._
> 
> _She points to the second column. _
> 
> _“Hispanics received a bonus of 185 points.” _
> 
> 
> _The last column draws gasps._
> 
> _Asian Americans, Lee says, are penalized by 50 points — in other words, they had to do that much better to win admission. _
> 
> _“Do Asians need higher test scores? Is it harder for Asians to get into college? The answer is yes,” Lee says.
> 
> For Asian Americans, a changing landscape on college admissions_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are 5 percent of the overall population but 18.5 percent of Ivy league students. So just how tough  is it really for Asians.? Or have they been race baited?
> 
> Princeton for example has 22 percent Asian students which is 4 times the population of Asians in this country, At Princeton Asians are admitted almost at a 3:1 rate over blacks. This is a classic case of white race baiting by pitting one minority group against another.
> 
> Race Demographics of Ivy League Schools
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Asians are 5 percent of the overall population but 18.5 percent of Ivy league students. So just how tough is it really for Asians.?*
> 
> If blacks get in with lower test scores/lower grades than Asians who are rejected, the percentage of Asians should be higher than 18.5%. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not happening and it would not change the percentages of Asians getting in. You see, you were presented with facts about legacy points which yo refuse to believe because it benefits whites. Whites who score lower than everybody else on SAT tests. You refuse to accept that and think you cam force your bilge about low scoring blacks. SAT scores have been shown to have  little relevance  to being qualified for college. .There is no evidence that blacks with lower high school GPAS are getting into Ivy league schools ahead of Asians. And when 3 times the rate of your population are being accepted into 8 universities, there probably aren't many Asians getting rejected from those schools.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


*That's not happening*

BS.

*and it would not change the percentages of Asians getting in*

Blacks get +230 points, Asians get -50 points.
Of course it changes the percentages getting in.

*You see, you were presented with facts about legacy points which yo refuse to believe because it benefits whites.*

I believe it benefits whites. Mostly.
By 73 points, according to your source.

*Whites who score lower than everybody else on SAT tests.*

Whites, on average, score higher than blacks, higher than "Hispanics", lower than Asians.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth is a difficult thing for you isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.  The Truth is quite Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy:
> 
> The Truth is:  you are a racist race baiting moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And exactly what does this have to do with the OP?
Click to expand...



Everything.  You are a Racist Race Baiting Bigot who is obsessed with attacking "Whitey".   What you really need is a therapist.  Acting out your issues on an anonymous message board in the dregs of the interwebs is not an effective treatment protocol.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that treatment and preferences for jobs, housing, college admissions, etc. should be based on skin color, or merit - for everyone? What are your personal principles in this regard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think whites really have no right to be asking such questions because they have benefitted from policies that gave them references based on skin color before and during the period pf time I am talking about in this thread and  up tp right now. Asking hat question pretends this never happened. Therefore because this did happen for so long, for whites to complain when the inequity these policies have created still exist wishing for a system that has never been is unfair to all others who have been wronged by these centuries pf advantages whites have been given. Things have not been equalized in 52 years.
Click to expand...


Asking questions and complaining are not the same thing.

Whites have no right to ask someone's personal principles regarding whether treatment should be based on skin color or merit?


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there are no assumptions or false conclusions being made by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't generalize about whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spend a great deal of time making assumptions in this thread.  You talk about "the whites" over and over, which certainly seems to be generalizations about whites.  You also seem to assume that some posters are white, without knowing; this is an anonymous message board, after all.
> 
> Just to give a couple of examples:
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as whites automatically believe they are always the most qualified this is the way I am going to believe it should be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask me about my degree like the whites do. You are here arguing about SAT scores like the whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what you and the other whites don't seem to get is that the white skin carries preferences that add up for them they never have to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there was this quote back at the beginning of the thread :
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember that?  Where you assumed that Don'tTazeMeBro had made a bunch of racist posts without actually having seen racist posts from him?
> 
> Look, I realize there have been some anti-black racists posting in this thread.  I'm not excusing that: they are idiots.  Nor am I denying that whites benefited from racist policies for much of this country's history, nor that the effects of such policies can still be felt today.  However, you are likely to have a better time making your point if you don't say things that are clearly untrue, like you haven't been making assumptions and don't generalize about whites.  Anyone who's read this thread will have seen instances of you doing those things.
> 
> Of course, I don't know what your actual motivations are.  You may not be interested in real discussion about this topic.  Perhaps this is just a way for you to vent anger and frustration.
> 
> Whatever the case, making assumptions and generalizations and then claiming not to be making assumptions or generalizations is unlikely to convert many minds.
Click to expand...


All this has nothing to do with the thread topic. I am not generalizing. I am reading what you post. The generalizations are coming from you and others about me, or blacks in general. So if you want to discuss the OP which is why I fucking posted it, then do so. But all this bullshit is unnecessary.

So you  try showing me what I have said that is untrue. Not what you think is untrue but actual untrue statements made by me. .Because you took a peer reviewed accredited study and basically refused to accept the results. A study you refused to understand was done on more than one campus and as a result of that study over 800 universities have made standardized tests optional and the number is growing. You said I made disingenuous comments when in fact the study did show that tests were not a valid indicator of success in college.

That study involved people who took the test and people who did not. Not people who took the test and one group did not submit their tests.  The rates of graduation were basically the same between students who took the test and those who did not. So then if that's the case  what do entrance scores really prove? NOT A M DAMNED THING!

I know what  generalization is and I know that for example don't taz me had no reason to make the comments he made if he di not have the attitude I stated. If he did not care, then why enter the thread to say  it. I am not generalizing. I have stated in this forum that not all whites think in the manner many here do.. So stick to the OP  and I don't need your lectures.

So when you can talk to people who keep talking about slavery when this thread is not about that, then you come back and talk to me about generalization about whites.  When you can talk to the whites who assume I only complain about this because I haven't worked hard then you talk to me about generalizations. When you talk to those who are telling me how I got a  masters degree given to me because of affirmative action , then you can tell me all day long about how I am unfairly generalizing whites. When you start telling whites here that the argument of how blacks are getting into college all with lower scores than everybody is racist and untrue then talk me about generalizing. When you stop questioning why I started this OP while whites here have started all kinds of OP without motives being questioned, then come talk to me about generalizing anyone.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that treatment and preferences for jobs, housing, college admissions, etc. should be based on skin color, or merit - for everyone? What are your personal principles in this regard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think whites really have no right to be asking such questions because they have benefitted from policies that gave them references based on skin color before and during the period pf time I am talking about in this thread and  up tp right now. Asking hat question pretends this never happened. Therefore because this did happen for so long, for whites to complain when the inequity these policies have created still exist wishing for a system that has never been is unfair to all others who have been wronged by these centuries pf advantages whites have been given. Things have not been equalized in 52 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asking questions and complaining are not the same thing.
> 
> Whites have no right to ask someone's personal principles regarding whether treatment should be based on skin color or merit?
Click to expand...


I have the right to complain about continuing white racism. It's called the right to air my grievance.

And no whites don't. Not when almost everything they have done and achieved is based upon  preferences due to their skin color and not merit. And that today their treatment and perception of others is based upon skin color and not merit. Until you fix the damage caused by these things you should not be asking questions of others about beliefs you guys have never followed.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So there are no assumptions or false conclusions being made by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't generalize about whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You spend a great deal of time making assumptions in this thread.  You talk about "the whites" over and over, which certainly seems to be generalizations about whites.  You also seem to assume that some posters are white, without knowing; this is an anonymous message board, after all.
> 
> Just to give a couple of examples:
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as whites automatically believe they are always the most qualified this is the way I am going to believe it should be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You ask me about my degree like the whites do. You are here arguing about SAT scores like the whites do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what you and the other whites don't seem to get is that the white skin carries preferences that add up for them they never have to consider.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there was this quote back at the beginning of the thread :
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember that?  Where you assumed that Don'tTazeMeBro had made a bunch of racist posts without actually having seen racist posts from him?
> 
> Look, I realize there have been some anti-black racists posting in this thread.  I'm not excusing that: they are idiots.  Nor am I denying that whites benefited from racist policies for much of this country's history, nor that the effects of such policies can still be felt today.  However, you are likely to have a better time making your point if you don't say things that are clearly untrue, like you haven't been making assumptions and don't generalize about whites.  Anyone who's read this thread will have seen instances of you doing those things.
> 
> Of course, I don't know what your actual motivations are.  You may not be interested in real discussion about this topic.  Perhaps this is just a way for you to vent anger and frustration.
> 
> Whatever the case, making assumptions and generalizations and then claiming not to be making assumptions or generalizations is unlikely to convert many minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this has nothing to do with the thread topic. I am not generalizing. I am reading what you post. The generalizations are coming from you and others about me, or blacks in general. So if you want to discuss the OP which is why I fucking posted it, then do so. But all this bullshit is unnecessary.
> 
> So you  try showing me what I have said that is untrue. Not what you think is untrue but actual untrue statements made by me. .Because you took a peer reviewed accredited study and basically refused to accept the results. A study you refused to understand was done on more than one campus and as a result of that study over 800 universities have made standardized tests optional and the number is growing. You said I made disingenuous comments when in fact the study did show that tests were not a valid indicator of success in college.
> 
> That study involved people who took the test and people who did not. Not people who took the test and one group did not submit their tests.  The rates of graduation were basically the same between students who took the test and those who did not. So then if that's the case  what do entrance scores really prove? NOT A M DAMNED THING!
> 
> I know what  generalization is and I know that for example don't taz me had no reason to make the comments he made if he di not have the attitude I stated. If he did not care, then why enter the thread to say  it. I am not generalizing. I have stated in this forum that not all whites think in the manner many here do.. So stick to the OP  and I don't need your lectures.
> 
> So when you can talk to people who keep talking about slavery when this thread is not about that, then you come back and talk to me about generalization about whites.  When you can talk to the whites who assume I only complain about this because I haven't worked hard then you talk to me about generalizations. When you talk to those who are telling me how I got a  masters degree given to me because of affirmative action , then you can tell me all day long about how I am unfairly generalizing whites. When you start telling whites here that the argument of how blacks are getting into college all with lower scores than everybody is racist and untrue then talk me about generalizing. When you stop questioning why I started this OP while whites here have started all kinds of OP without motives being questioned, then come talk to me about generalizing anyone.
Click to expand...


Why do I need to show you what you have said that is "untrue?"  I have already done a bit of that regarding your assumptions and generalization, but hey, let's just look at this post, shall we?

You say I refuse to understand the study.  I don't "refuse" to understand it.  That doesn't even make sense.  I might understand it and refuse to admit it, but understanding isn't a conscious decision. 

The 800+ universities that use testing-optional admissions practices did not all make their policies based on this study.  That's ridiculous.  Just as an example, Bates College, the school which ran the 20-year study I provided a link for, first made SAT scores optional in 1984, which is when they began their 20-year study.  The article you provided a link to was from 2014.  Are you claiming that testing-optional applications policies didn't begin until 2014?  Let me ask this: How could a study of testing-optional admissions policy be done if no schools were using such a policy?  As you can see, your claim that "as a result of that study over 800 universities have made standardized tests optional" seems likely to be untrue.

I showed which statements you made were disingenuous.  You said this:


IM2 said:


> test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.



Test scores have not been invalidated.  At most, SAT and ACT scores might have been invalidated as a standard.  Even that is not a conclusion drawn by the lead author of the study.  From the article you linked, a quote from William Hiss, who led the study, "I would never say the SATs and ACTs have no predictive value for anybody; they have predictive value for some people. We just don’t find them reliable cross populations.” 

I also showed you that the study was not about people who took or did not take the tests in question, but rather was about those who submitted their test scores and those who did not.  I'm providing you with quotes from the article, yet you continue to contradict it.  From the article you linked, "Former Dean of Admissions for Bates College William Hiss led the study which tracked the grades and graduation rates of students who submitted their test results against those who did not over several years."  It tracked grades and graduation rates of *students who submitted their test results against those who did not*. 

Let's go back to assumptions.  You assume you know why Don'tTazeMeBro made his comments back at the beginning of the thread.  You then further assumed you knew he had made many racist posts.  When asked to provide evidence, you brushed it off as though evidence of such claims is unimportant.

Generalizations: whether racist idiots make generalizations about blacks or not does not change whether you make generalizations, about whites or other subjects.  I have already clearly admitted there have been anti-black racist idiots posting in this thread.  That happens with pretty much any thread about race on this forum.  I've never claimed that there are no racist white morons on this board or in this nation.  And I will say whatever I want to you, within the rules of the board; I don't need your permission to address your posts. 

Perhaps, rather than trying to deflect any questions you don't like by saying, "Look what whites have done!", you might simply answer those questions.  Asking what you hope to accomplish with this thread isn't an attack, or some sort of unconscionable questioning of your character.  It's a valid question.  You might be trying to change opinions, you might just want there to be a conversation, you might be testing to see what responses you'll draw, you might just be trolling.

I have now shown you some things you have said which are untrue, which you asked for.  I have pointed out a disingenuous comment you made, which you asked for.  I have, again, been perfectly willing to admit that there have been racist comments made against blacks on this thread, as there are on pretty much any thread which touches on race.  I have done this without throwing around insults, without claiming anyone has no right to ask questions.  I have provided evidence of claims that I have made, including quotes from the article you linked.  I think I have been completely reasonable and civil in my posts to you.  Would you care to respond?


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that treatment and preferences for jobs, housing, college admissions, etc. should be based on skin color, or merit - for everyone? What are your personal principles in this regard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think whites really have no right to be asking such questions because they have benefitted from policies that gave them references based on skin color before and during the period pf time I am talking about in this thread and  up tp right now. Asking hat question pretends this never happened. Therefore because this did happen for so long, for whites to complain when the inequity these policies have created still exist wishing for a system that has never been is unfair to all others who have been wronged by these centuries pf advantages whites have been given. Things have not been equalized in 52 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asking questions and complaining are not the same thing.
> 
> Whites have no right to ask someone's personal principles regarding whether treatment should be based on skin color or merit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have the right to complain about continuing white racism. It's called the right to air my grievance.
> 
> And no whites don't. Not when almost everything they have done and achieved is based upon  preferences due to their skin color and not merit. And that today their treatment and perception of others is based upon skin color and not merit. Until you fix the damage caused by these things you should not be asking questions of others about beliefs you guys have never followed.
Click to expand...


Luckily, what you consider someone's right or not is binding only on yourself. 

If you are unwilling to even answer questions, particularly relevant questions made in a civil fashion, what does that say about you, or the likelihood of your ever changing someone's mind?

Oh, and here you are generalizing whites again.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that treatment and preferences for jobs, housing, college admissions, etc. should be based on skin color, or merit - for everyone? What are your personal principles in this regard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think whites really have no right to be asking such questions because they have benefitted from policies that gave them references based on skin color before and during the period pf time I am talking about in this thread and  up tp right now. Asking hat question pretends this never happened. Therefore because this did happen for so long, for whites to complain when the inequity these policies have created still exist wishing for a system that has never been is unfair to all others who have been wronged by these centuries pf advantages whites have been given. Things have not been equalized in 52 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asking questions and complaining are not the same thing.
> 
> Whites have no right to ask someone's personal principles regarding whether treatment should be based on skin color or merit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have the right to complain about continuing white racism. It's called the right to air my grievance.
> 
> And no whites don't. Not when almost everything they have done and achieved is based upon  preferences due to their skin color and not merit. And that today their treatment and perception of others is based upon skin color and not merit. Until you fix the damage caused by these things you should not be asking questions of others about beliefs you guys have never followed.
Click to expand...



You are projecting White Racism while demonstrating your extreme racism towards "Whitey".


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that treatment and preferences for jobs, housing, college admissions, etc. should be based on skin color, or merit - for everyone? What are your personal principles in this regard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think whites really have no right to be asking such questions because they have benefitted from policies that gave them references based on skin color before and during the period pf time I am talking about in this thread and  up tp right now. Asking hat question pretends this never happened. Therefore because this did happen for so long, for whites to complain when the inequity these policies have created still exist wishing for a system that has never been is unfair to all others who have been wronged by these centuries pf advantages whites have been given. Things have not been equalized in 52 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asking questions and complaining are not the same thing.
> 
> Whites have no right to ask someone's personal principles regarding whether treatment should be based on skin color or merit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have the right to complain about continuing white racism. It's called the right to air my grievance.
> 
> And no whites don't. .....
Click to expand...



You are a cartoon-character racist.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> He CLAIMS he has a masters degree.
> 
> The incredible stupidity of his statements belies such a claim.  Affirmative action can help get unqualified individuals into college, but it can't help THAT much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't know anything about this policy do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you addressing my comment? If you are talking about the AA policy, I in NO way benefited.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that Molly. An employer cannot tell you that you were hired because women are a group that is covered under affirmative action. Tat's why none of you should be making comments about me or other blacks and affirmative action because whites are the ones who have benefitted the most and I do not have bogus information. Just because you don't want to accept the facts doesn't make those facts bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the required skills for a job, should I NOT get the job because I am qualified? It has nothing to do with AA, if I am qualified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said you guys are real adept abut assuming we get jobs because of AA and not because we may very well have superior skills. So now you need to understand that you are from the group who has benefitted the most from AA. You really don't know if you got hired because of AA or not. but you will be quick to point out AA when it pertains to someone black. You don't like it when  someone assumes you got a job because of AA but you and others here don't mind tagging us with that label. But since you belong to the demographic that has benefitted the most from the policy, well.......
> 
> How does it feel to not be respected for your skill level but assumed that just because you are a female that you got everything given to you? Huh?
Click to expand...

When did I point out AA pertaining to blacks? When did I tag you with that label? Not everyone from every race or gender has benefitted from anything, You just proved that you are blaming all whites for what some may do.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your buddy Galaxygreen, in the post I was responding to.
> 
> 
> 
> "GALAXYGREEN2025 SAID: ↑
> And I beg to differ about whites today owning slaves. People are still in prison aren't they? "
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us all again about your degrees and your high scores...lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop wasting my time bitch. Show me how policies such as affirmative action have negatively impacted the white population
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, repeatedly.
> 
> You either just dismissed the problems of white people, or pretended to not understand the clear implications of hard data.
> 
> 
> And since you felt a need to insult me,
> 
> you are a piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
Click to expand...



Your reasoning in no way supports your conclusion.


It is completely possible for individual whites to be massively discriminated against, but for black individual  performance to be so poor that DESPITE the pro black discrimination that the MAJORITY population is still the MAJORITY of the student body.


That you can somehow miss that obvious point shows that what ever brain power you might or might not have, is completely overridden by your emotional investment in your victim hood, 


and that your entire career and EVERYTHING you have done, has been a negative for society.


----------



## Correll

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop wasting my time bitch. Show me how policies such as affirmative action have negatively impacted the white population
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, repeatedly.
> 
> You either just dismissed the problems of white people, or pretended to not understand the clear implications of hard data.
> 
> 
> And since you felt a need to insult me,
> 
> you are a piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
Click to expand...



Which is what leads to the 230 point number. 


Which completely PROVES anti-white discrimination.

And this guy claims to have a masters? What the fuck does that say about higher education in this country?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, repeatedly.
> 
> You either just dismissed the problems of white people, or pretended to not understand the clear implications of hard data.
> 
> 
> And since you felt a need to insult me,
> 
> you are a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
Click to expand...



Attacking the test scores as indicators of college qualifications, in no way changes the fact that they HAVE BEEN used as a major part of college ADMISSIONS,

and thus by tracking those numbers we can see the scale of anti white discrimination.


That you can't see that obvious fact, shows an enormous emotional investment in your victim hood.


And since you claim to be in the field, I guess and enormous financial investment too. After all, what would happen to your career if you started admitting the Truth?


----------



## Correll

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
Click to expand...



They want the standards to be subjective and vague to hide the level of discrimination.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
Click to expand...



No, it is not.


The first part of your sentence does NOTHING to support your conclusion in the second.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have, repeatedly.
> 
> You either just dismissed the problems of white people, or pretended to not understand the clear implications of hard data.
> 
> 
> And since you felt a need to insult me,
> 
> you are a piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what leads to the 230 point number.
> 
> 
> Which completely PROVES anti-white discrimination.
> 
> And this guy claims to have a masters? What the fuck does that say about higher education in this country?
Click to expand...


There is no ant white discrimination. You keep talking about 8 colleges out of 3,000  where maybe 7-8 percent of the students are black the majority of students are white and you whine about some bullshit that doesn't exist even if the 230 points are given.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I know plenty of brothers who have degrees too. I see one every morning when I look in the mirror when I brush my teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
Click to expand...



Being called a racial slur is nothing to be ashamed of. NOt when the reason for being called it is that some lefty can't refute what you are saying.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Test scores have been shown to be inaccurate indicators of college qualification. That's why any colleges are now saying tests are optional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> 
> The first part of your sentence does NOTHING to support your conclusion in the second.
Click to expand...


Look dumb ass those policies were made of offset a minimum 241 year continuing record of racism by whites with more than 190 of them with written law excluding blacks. Now tell me that didn't happen.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you have not.  8 Ivy league schools that have majority whites students are not indicators of how such policies have hurt the entire white population.
> 
> You cannot dismiss a non existent problem.
> 
> You calling me a piece of shit means nothing. You are a dumb fuck stupid bastard whining about shit that's not happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what leads to the 230 point number.
> 
> 
> Which completely PROVES anti-white discrimination.
> 
> And this guy claims to have a masters? What the fuck does that say about higher education in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no ant white discrimination. You keep talking about 8 colleges out of 3,000  where maybe 7-8 percent of the students are black the majority of students are white and you whine about some bullshit that doesn't exist even if the 230 points are given.
Click to expand...




1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.

2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.


3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*

4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I know plenty of brothers who have degrees too. I see one every morning when I look in the mirror when I brush my teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being called a racial slur is nothing to be ashamed of. NOt when the reason for being called it is that some lefty can't refute what you are saying.
Click to expand...


Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> 
> The first part of your sentence does NOTHING to support your conclusion in the second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass those policies were made of offset a minimum 241 year continuing record of racism by whites with more than 190 of them with written law excluding blacks. Now tell me that didn't happen.
Click to expand...




That is the stated reason WHY they were made.

And they offset that real and alleged discrimination by now discriminating against whites.



And that occurs in every aspect of society.



For a working class/middle class white, nothing is more infuriating to spend your life struggling to get ahead, knowing that the rules are slanted against you, while having moronic lefties who make more money than you, telling you that you have had everything handed to you.


I am shocked that this type of "debate" has not led to more violence.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My God, the idiocy of you claiming that a majority white student body disproves anti-white discrimination...
> 
> 
> Me? Stupid? LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The difference between you insulting me, and I insulting you?
> 
> YOur insults are lies, while mine are completely accurate.
> 
> 
> Fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what leads to the 230 point number.
> 
> 
> Which completely PROVES anti-white discrimination.
> 
> And this guy claims to have a masters? What the fuck does that say about higher education in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no ant white discrimination. You keep talking about 8 colleges out of 3,000  where maybe 7-8 percent of the students are black the majority of students are white and you whine about some bullshit that doesn't exist even if the 230 points are given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
Click to expand...


There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I know plenty of brothers who have degrees too. I see one every morning when I look in the mirror when I brush my teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being called a racial slur is nothing to be ashamed of. NOt when the reason for being called it is that some lefty can't refute what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
Click to expand...




1. Nothing I have said has been refuted. You've said some random odd stuff and declared yourself the winner. 

2. Asking to show adverse effects to an entire population is an attempt on your part to muddle the issue by burying the numbers showing discrimination in the statistical noise of the entire real world.


3. THe way to show discrimination is to find a large well documented process and to compare the resumes of the white and black applicants to see if the individuals are treated equally. That was done and the result was a massive 230 point discrimination in favor of blacks.

4. You've been saying shit like "white racist" a lot. ALmost seeming like a purposeful rhetorical ploy. Time for this.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> 
> The first part of your sentence does NOTHING to support your conclusion in the second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass those policies were made of offset a minimum 241 year continuing record of racism by whites with more than 190 of them with written law excluding blacks. Now tell me that didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stated reason WHY they were made.
> 
> And they offset that real and alleged discrimination by now discriminating against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> And that occurs in every aspect of society.
> 
> 
> 
> For a working class/middle class white, nothing is more infuriating to spend your life struggling to get ahead, knowing that the rules are slanted against you, while having moronic lefties who make more money than you, telling you that you have had everything handed to you.
> 
> 
> I am shocked that this type of "debate" has not led to more violence.
Click to expand...


There is no discrimination against whites in ANY aspect of society.

Whites like you have made up a lie and hope you can repeat it over and over long enough that enough whites believe this shit to turn back the clock.

Well that's because the rules are not slated against whites. You can't prove that because there is nothing there to prove. You've been asked to do that by more than one person and you have yet to provide any facts supporting your claim. The reason there is not much violence is because many whites know this shit is not true. Only the right wing lunatic fringe believes this.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what leads to the 230 point number.
> 
> 
> Which completely PROVES anti-white discrimination.
> 
> And this guy claims to have a masters? What the fuck does that say about higher education in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no ant white discrimination. You keep talking about 8 colleges out of 3,000  where maybe 7-8 percent of the students are black the majority of students are white and you whine about some bullshit that doesn't exist even if the 230 points are given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
Click to expand...



1. That the majority of the population is the majority of a university does NOT show that there was not discrimination.

2. That an individual white student has to have a score of 230 sat point MORE than a black student with, otherwise, the same resume, shows that discrimination is taking place. A LOT of discrimination.

3. That the majority of students are white, in no way argues that there weren't plenty of whites who, if judged on their academic achievement alone, should have been admitted but were rejected and lost the chance at an Ivy League education.



YOur inability to understand these very simply points, is shocking considering that you claim to have a masters in the field.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.


You still don't get it. People aren't races. You put people into little boxes to suit an agenda, which still remains a mystery. There are MANY mixed races these days, how do they fit in? You simply have a toggle switch for a brain, black/white is all you can manage to process.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I know plenty of brothers who have degrees too. I see one every morning when I look in the mirror when I brush my teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being called a racial slur is nothing to be ashamed of. NOt when the reason for being called it is that some lefty can't refute what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I have said has been refuted. You've said some random odd stuff and declared yourself the winner.
> 
> 2. Asking to show adverse effects to an entire population is an attempt on your part to muddle the issue by burying the numbers showing discrimination in the statistical noise of the entire real world.
> 
> 
> 3. THe way to show discrimination is to find a large well documented process and to compare the resumes of the white and black applicants to see if the individuals are treated equally. That was done and the result was a massive 230 point discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 4. You've been saying shit like "white racist" a lot. ALmost seeming like a purposeful rhetorical ploy. Time for this.
Click to expand...


Number 2 is the real Indicator of if there is discrimination.

You have been refuted because you can't support your argument and if anyone is saying the same thing over and over it's you.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not.
> 
> 
> The first part of your sentence does NOTHING to support your conclusion in the second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look dumb ass those policies were made of offset a minimum 241 year continuing record of racism by whites with more than 190 of them with written law excluding blacks. Now tell me that didn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stated reason WHY they were made.
> 
> And they offset that real and alleged discrimination by now discriminating against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> And that occurs in every aspect of society.
> 
> 
> 
> For a working class/middle class white, nothing is more infuriating to spend your life struggling to get ahead, knowing that the rules are slanted against you, while having moronic lefties who make more money than you, telling you that you have had everything handed to you.
> 
> 
> I am shocked that this type of "debate" has not led to more violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination against whites in ANY aspect of society.
> 
> Whites like you have made up a lie and hope you can repeat it over and over long enough that enough whites believe this shit to turn back the clock.
> 
> Well that's because the rules are not slated against whites. You can't prove that because there is nothing there to prove. You've been asked to do that by more than one person and you have yet to provide any facts supporting your claim. The reason there is not much violence is because many whites know this shit is not true. Only the right wing lunatic fringe believes this.
Click to expand...




I presented a peer reviewed study documenting discrimination in Ivy League Schools ADMISSIONS against whites to the tune of 230 sat points.


YOu responded with a link attacking the idea of sat score as an indicator of college SUCCESS, a completely different subject, and used that as a rationalization to ignore the discrimination I proved.


I agree that only the right wing "lunatic" fringe believes this. Which is a problem since it is the obvious truth.


It is the world that is bat shit crazy.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standing right behind you? You gotta get a bigger place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being called a racial slur is nothing to be ashamed of. NOt when the reason for being called it is that some lefty can't refute what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I have said has been refuted. You've said some random odd stuff and declared yourself the winner.
> 
> 2. Asking to show adverse effects to an entire population is an attempt on your part to muddle the issue by burying the numbers showing discrimination in the statistical noise of the entire real world.
> 
> 
> 3. THe way to show discrimination is to find a large well documented process and to compare the resumes of the white and black applicants to see if the individuals are treated equally. That was done and the result was a massive 230 point discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 4. You've been saying shit like "white racist" a lot. ALmost seeming like a purposeful rhetorical ploy. Time for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number 2 is the real Indicator of if there is discrimination.
> 
> You have been refuted because you can't support your argument and if anyone is saying the same thing over and over it's you.
Click to expand...



1. Population adverse effects are not the "Real indicator" of discrimination. YOu are using that as an excuse to ignore the documented discrimination I have presented. 

2. I have not been refuted. You insisting that giving some one a 230 point bonus because of black skin, is not discrimination does not make it so.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What should be used?
> GPA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
Click to expand...



And once again you show you do not understand percentages.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. People aren't races. You put people into little boxes to suit an agenda, which still remains a mystery. There are MANY mixed races these days, how do they fit in? You simply have a toggle switch for a brain, black/white is all you can manage to process.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one wo put anyone in boxes, You do. You want to preach about what you don't practice. Spare me.

We are not tlaking about mixed races. We are talking about how whites have benefitted from policy and law at the expense of all others for the 100 years after slavery.  And because of this, you and others here have benefitted to this very day.  I did this because I got tired of how you guys want to talk about the slaves you did not  own. So we remove slavery and then talk. But you can't do that  Because you can't face the truth.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to not do this again considering you got called a racial slur elsewhere and now you do the same things they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being called a racial slur is nothing to be ashamed of. NOt when the reason for being called it is that some lefty can't refute what you are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I have said has been refuted. You've said some random odd stuff and declared yourself the winner.
> 
> 2. Asking to show adverse effects to an entire population is an attempt on your part to muddle the issue by burying the numbers showing discrimination in the statistical noise of the entire real world.
> 
> 
> 3. THe way to show discrimination is to find a large well documented process and to compare the resumes of the white and black applicants to see if the individuals are treated equally. That was done and the result was a massive 230 point discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 4. You've been saying shit like "white racist" a lot. ALmost seeming like a purposeful rhetorical ploy. Time for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number 2 is the real Indicator of if there is discrimination.
> 
> You have been refuted because you can't support your argument and if anyone is saying the same thing over and over it's you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Population adverse effects are not the "Real indicator" of discrimination. YOu are using that as an excuse to ignore the documented discrimination I have presented.
> 
> 2. I have not been refuted. You insisting that giving some one a 230 point bonus because of black skin, is not discrimination does not make it so.
Click to expand...


Yes they are. I think I would know far better than you how this works. Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points, and they get other points that blacks do not get and those points are based upon things that happened due to years of discrimination by whites. Whites don't' get zero and blacks 230.  Until you can reconcile that in your  narrow mind, you will keep whining about an untrue situation.

You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. People aren't races. You put people into little boxes to suit an agenda, which still remains a mystery. There are MANY mixed races these days, how do they fit in? You simply have a toggle switch for a brain, black/white is all you can manage to process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one wo put anyone in boxes, You do. You want to preach about what you don't practice. Spare me.
> 
> We are not tlaking about mixed races. We are talking about how whites have benefitted from policy and law at the expense of all others for the 100 years after slavery.  And because of this, you and others here have benefitted to this very day.  I did this because I got tired of how you guys want to talk about the slaves you did not  own. So we remove slavery and then talk. But you can't do that  Because you can't face the truth.
Click to expand...

You talk a lot of shit. I say forget skin color and your corrupt brain sees that as me being the one who categorizes people by skin color?

Yes, we need to consider all aspects of race when we discuss race. It's dishonest and unproductive to only be ables to discuss it within your narrow view. Many races are mixed these days, more and more each day. What box do they belong in? They aren't even worthy of consideration? 

You don't know my life better than I do. You are in no position to judge that which you know nothing about, that makes you insane. The fact of the matter is if you can't make it here, you can't make it anywhere. and skin color isn't holding you back, it's your attitude.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go  read the studies. The claim of anti white discrimination is bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you show you do not understand percentages.
Click to expand...


I understand percentages real well. You are unable to present an fact based argument supporting your assertions.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.


So only you can determine the criteria? Quotas prove points are given based on race, many colleges are moving away from it because that day has passed. Blacks no longer have an excuse.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... at what time in US history was college ever reserved for only the most qualified people .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you think that's how it should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that whites who have benefitted from decades/ centuries of being allowed to gain from such a system should be bitching abut merit and qualifications when most of them did not get where they are based on either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that treatment and preferences for jobs, housing, college admissions, etc. should be based on skin color, or merit - for everyone? What are your personal principles in this regard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think whites really have no right to be asking such questions because they have benefitted from policies that gave them references based on skin color before and during the period pf time I am talking about in this thread and  up tp right now. Asking hat question pretends this never happened. Therefore because this did happen for so long, for whites to complain when the inequity these policies have created still exist wishing for a system that has never been is unfair to all others who have been wronged by these centuries pf advantages whites have been given. Things have not been equalized in 52 years.
Click to expand...



NO right to ask questions....

Typical of a lefty. 


Can't refute something? Marginalize the person making the point.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. People aren't races. You put people into little boxes to suit an agenda, which still remains a mystery. There are MANY mixed races these days, how do they fit in? You simply have a toggle switch for a brain, black/white is all you can manage to process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one wo put anyone in boxes, You do. You want to preach about what you don't practice. Spare me.
> 
> We are not tlaking about mixed races. We are talking about how whites have benefitted from policy and law at the expense of all others for the 100 years after slavery.  And because of this, you and others here have benefitted to this very day.  I did this because I got tired of how you guys want to talk about the slaves you did not  own. So we remove slavery and then talk. But you can't do that  Because you can't face the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk a lot of shit. I say forget skin color and your corrupt brain sees that as me being the one who categorizes people by skin color?
> 
> Yes, we need to consider all aspects of race when we discuss race. It's dishonest and unproductive to only be ables to discuss it within your narrow view. Many races are mixed these days, more and more each day. What box do they belong in? They aren't even worthy of consideration?
> 
> You don't know my life better than I do. You are in no position to judge that which you know nothing about, that makes you insane. The fact of the matter is if you can't make it here, you can't make it anywhere. and skin color isn't holding you back, it's your attitude.
Click to expand...


Because you say that but you don 't do that. You talk about me not knowing your life but your ass has consistently told me I have done nothing because I talk about white racism or how much I have failed and you don't know shit about me or my life. Just like your last sentence where you declare that somehow my attitude is holding me back when you don't know a damned thing about me.

Race does matter here, and as you are white, you haven't experienced one day of being black to say shit about how color doesn't matter/

Mixed races have always been apart of America. The term mulatto was not created in 2015.  All this increase you see is not so. Mixed races have bene dealt with before and many times in this nation. The most famous example is Plessy v. Ferguson who was 1/8th black. So  then  let us stick to the thread topic which is how whites benefitted from laws and policies from slavery until at least 1965 and because of this, whites today living now have benefitted from what was done.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their actual test scores, who loses that college slot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you show you do not understand percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand percentages real well. You are unable to present an fact based argument supporting your assertions.
Click to expand...





IF there are 100 test takers and 60 of them are white, one would expect that 60% of the higher scores would be whites.


BUT, it doesn't work that way, because not all group score the same.

IF the rest of that room was asians, white wouldn't even get a majority of the highest scores.

If the rest of that room was black, whites would get more than 60% of the highest scores.


Your above statement about 500 test takes demonstrated, once again, that you do NOT understand percentages, or averages.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.
> 
> 
> 
> So only you can determine the criteria? Quotas prove points are given based on race, many colleges are moving away from it because that day has passed. Blacks no longer have an excuse.
Click to expand...


I cited the legal requirements to show discrimination. There are no quotas. This is not about blacks having excuses. This is about over 241 years of whites discriminating against people because of race and denying it.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks are getting a huge bump added to their test scores then its apparent whites already had the points before the test was taken..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you show you do not understand percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand percentages real well. You are unable to present an fact based argument supporting your assertions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF there are 100 test takers and 60 of them are white, one would expect that 60% of the higher scores would be whites.
> 
> 
> BUT, it doesn't work that way, because not all group score the same.
> 
> IF the rest of that room was asians, white wouldn't even get a majority of the highest scores.
> 
> If the rest of that room was black, whites would get more than 60% of the highest scores.
> 
> 
> Your above statement about 500 test takes demonstrated, once again, that you do NOT understand percentages, or averages.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily the case.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. People aren't races. You put people into little boxes to suit an agenda, which still remains a mystery. There are MANY mixed races these days, how do they fit in? You simply have a toggle switch for a brain, black/white is all you can manage to process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one wo put anyone in boxes, You do. You want to preach about what you don't practice. Spare me.
> 
> We are not tlaking about mixed races. We are talking about how whites have benefitted from policy and law at the expense of all others for the 100 years after slavery.  And because of this, you and others here have benefitted to this very day.  I did this because I got tired of how you guys want to talk about the slaves you did not  own. So we remove slavery and then talk. But you can't do that  Because you can't face the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk a lot of shit. I say forget skin color and your corrupt brain sees that as me being the one who categorizes people by skin color?
> 
> Yes, we need to consider all aspects of race when we discuss race. It's dishonest and unproductive to only be ables to discuss it within your narrow view. Many races are mixed these days, more and more each day. What box do they belong in? They aren't even worthy of consideration?
> 
> You don't know my life better than I do. You are in no position to judge that which you know nothing about, that makes you insane. The fact of the matter is if you can't make it here, you can't make it anywhere. and skin color isn't holding you back, it's your attitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you say that but you don 't do that. You talk about me not knowing your life but your ass has consistently told me I have done nothing because I talk about white racism or how much I have failed and you don't know shit about me or my life. Just like your last sentence where you declare that somehow my attitude is holding me back when you don't know a damned thing about me.
> 
> Race does matter here, and as you are white, you haven't experienced one day of being black to say shit about how color doesn't matter/
> 
> Mixed races have always been apart of America. The term mulatto was not created in 2015.  All this increase you see is not so. Mixed races have bene dealt with before and many times in this nation. The most famous example is Plessy v. Ferguson who was 1/8th black. So  then  let us stick to the thread topic which is how whites benefitted from laws and policies from slavery until at least 1965 and because of this, whites today living now have benefitted from what was done.
Click to expand...

I judge you by what you say here. You want to overthrow facts and it's still unclear what your purpose is. It's stupid to get into long arguments with no real purpose. Maybe you just love to feel downtrodden. Mixed races don't fit your agenda apparently. You flee from the subject.

We all know racism happened and not just here, all over the world. We also know that regardless of racial dna there are those who work hard and do well in society and there are those that don't and will use history for an excuse. 

It's no sweat off my nuts either way. We all create our own destinies.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.
> 
> 
> 
> So only you can determine the criteria? Quotas prove points are given based on race, many colleges are moving away from it because that day has passed. Blacks no longer have an excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cited the legal requirements to show discrimination. There are no quotas. This is not about blacks having excuses. This is about over 241 years of whites discriminating against people because of race and denying it.
Click to expand...

Yes there are quotas. You're a liar. Colleges in this state had to sue to get rid of them.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being called a racial slur is nothing to be ashamed of. NOt when the reason for being called it is that some lefty can't refute what you are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I have said has been refuted. You've said some random odd stuff and declared yourself the winner.
> 
> 2. Asking to show adverse effects to an entire population is an attempt on your part to muddle the issue by burying the numbers showing discrimination in the statistical noise of the entire real world.
> 
> 
> 3. THe way to show discrimination is to find a large well documented process and to compare the resumes of the white and black applicants to see if the individuals are treated equally. That was done and the result was a massive 230 point discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 4. You've been saying shit like "white racist" a lot. ALmost seeming like a purposeful rhetorical ploy. Time for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number 2 is the real Indicator of if there is discrimination.
> 
> You have been refuted because you can't support your argument and if anyone is saying the same thing over and over it's you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Population adverse effects are not the "Real indicator" of discrimination. YOu are using that as an excuse to ignore the documented discrimination I have presented.
> 
> 2. I have not been refuted. You insisting that giving some one a 230 point bonus because of black skin, is not discrimination does not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are. I think I would know far better than you how this works. Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points, and they get other points that blacks do not get and those points are based upon things that happened due to years of discrimination by whites. Whites don't' get zero and blacks 230.  Until you can reconcile that in your  narrow mind, you will keep whining about an untrue situation.
> 
> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.
Click to expand...



Whites do not get 200 legacy points.


Legacy points are for the children of alumni, which is not all white, not is it all whites, and it is a far smaller number than 200.



Whites just score better than blacks.



Discrimination has been shown by comparing the admissions of white and black students and seeing the a student with black skin gets discriminated in favor of by the amount of 230 sat points.

As has been demonstrated.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, whites have much higher scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they do not. .
> 
> Look, if there are 500 test takers and 450 of them are white who will have the majority of higher scores?
> 
> But all this is a moot argument given that test scores have been invalidated as any kind of standard for student success or entry into college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you show you do not understand percentages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand percentages real well. You are unable to present an fact based argument supporting your assertions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF there are 100 test takers and 60 of them are white, one would expect that 60% of the higher scores would be whites.
> 
> 
> BUT, it doesn't work that way, because not all group score the same.
> 
> IF the rest of that room was asians, white wouldn't even get a majority of the highest scores.
> 
> If the rest of that room was black, whites would get more than 60% of the highest scores.
> 
> 
> Your above statement about 500 test takes demonstrated, once again, that you do NOT understand percentages, or averages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily the case.
Click to expand...



IF it is a representative sample, it is certainly the case.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



It's probably the most talked about subject in American history. I'll tell you who didn't benefit from slavery...how about the 360,000 union troops who died freeing the slaves? Say what you will, usually dying is worse than being a slave. Especially when it's from a non lethal gunshot wound, that the doctor pulls out with his dirty hands, and you die slowly and painfully of infection a week later. All for people you've never meet before. How is it exactly that whites are somehow still benefitting from slavery?  150 years later... when only 2% of the south actually owned slaves, again 150 years ago. How does your collectivist mind somehow still connect these abstract benefits from what occurred to people 150 years ago?  Explain to me the process


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being called a racial slur is nothing to be ashamed of. NOt when the reason for being called it is that some lefty can't refute what you are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I have said has been refuted. You've said some random odd stuff and declared yourself the winner.
> 
> 2. Asking to show adverse effects to an entire population is an attempt on your part to muddle the issue by burying the numbers showing discrimination in the statistical noise of the entire real world.
> 
> 
> 3. THe way to show discrimination is to find a large well documented process and to compare the resumes of the white and black applicants to see if the individuals are treated equally. That was done and the result was a massive 230 point discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 4. You've been saying shit like "white racist" a lot. ALmost seeming like a purposeful rhetorical ploy. Time for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number 2 is the real Indicator of if there is discrimination.
> 
> You have been refuted because you can't support your argument and if anyone is saying the same thing over and over it's you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Population adverse effects are not the "Real indicator" of discrimination. YOu are using that as an excuse to ignore the documented discrimination I have presented.
> 
> 2. I have not been refuted. You insisting that giving some one a 230 point bonus because of black skin, is not discrimination does not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are. I think I would know far better than you how this works. Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points, and they get other points that blacks do not get and those points are based upon things that happened due to years of discrimination by whites. Whites don't' get zero and blacks 230.  Until you can reconcile that in your  narrow mind, you will keep whining about an untrue situation.
> 
> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.
Click to expand...

No such thing as legacy points. What other points do whites have? How are whites benefitting today for the years of discrimination?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
> 
> 
> 
> You still don't get it. People aren't races. You put people into little boxes to suit an agenda, which still remains a mystery. There are MANY mixed races these days, how do they fit in? You simply have a toggle switch for a brain, black/white is all you can manage to process.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> We are not tlaking about mixed races. ....
Click to expand...



Why not?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.
> 
> 
> 
> So only you can determine the criteria? Quotas prove points are given based on race, many colleges are moving away from it because that day has passed. Blacks no longer have an excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cited the legal requirements to show discrimination. There are no quotas. This is not about blacks having excuses. This is about over 241 years of whites discriminating against people because of race and denying it.
Click to expand...

Who is denying it? Why are you living in the past and refusing to accept that you have the same opportunities today as everyone else?


----------



## Mudda

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.
> 
> 
> 
> So only you can determine the criteria? Quotas prove points are given based on race, many colleges are moving away from it because that day has passed. Blacks no longer have an excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cited the legal requirements to show discrimination. There are no quotas. This is not about blacks having excuses. This is about over 241 years of whites discriminating against people because of race and denying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is denying it? Why are you living in the past and refusing to accept that you have the same opportunities today as everyone else?
Click to expand...

Because IM2 is a loser and is looking to blame someone for his inadequacies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what leads to the 230 point number.
> 
> 
> Which completely PROVES anti-white discrimination.
> 
> And this guy claims to have a masters? What the fuck does that say about higher education in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no ant white discrimination. You keep talking about 8 colleges out of 3,000  where maybe 7-8 percent of the students are black the majority of students are white and you whine about some bullshit that doesn't exist even if the 230 points are given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
Click to expand...

*
There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*

And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
*
An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*

White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being called a racial slur is nothing to be ashamed of. NOt when the reason for being called it is that some lefty can't refute what you are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I have said has been refuted. You've said some random odd stuff and declared yourself the winner.
> 
> 2. Asking to show adverse effects to an entire population is an attempt on your part to muddle the issue by burying the numbers showing discrimination in the statistical noise of the entire real world.
> 
> 
> 3. THe way to show discrimination is to find a large well documented process and to compare the resumes of the white and black applicants to see if the individuals are treated equally. That was done and the result was a massive 230 point discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 4. You've been saying shit like "white racist" a lot. ALmost seeming like a purposeful rhetorical ploy. Time for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number 2 is the real Indicator of if there is discrimination.
> 
> You have been refuted because you can't support your argument and if anyone is saying the same thing over and over it's you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Population adverse effects are not the "Real indicator" of discrimination. YOu are using that as an excuse to ignore the documented discrimination I have presented.
> 
> 2. I have not been refuted. You insisting that giving some one a 230 point bonus because of black skin, is not discrimination does not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are. I think I would know far better than you how this works. Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points, and they get other points that blacks do not get and those points are based upon things that happened due to years of discrimination by whites. Whites don't' get zero and blacks 230.  Until you can reconcile that in your  narrow mind, you will keep whining about an untrue situation.
> 
> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.
Click to expand...


*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points,*

Which colleges add 200 points to white scores?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what leads to the 230 point number.
> 
> 
> Which completely PROVES anti-white discrimination.
> 
> And this guy claims to have a masters? What the fuck does that say about higher education in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no ant white discrimination. You keep talking about 8 colleges out of 3,000  where maybe 7-8 percent of the students are black the majority of students are white and you whine about some bullshit that doesn't exist even if the 230 points are given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*
> 
> And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
> *
> An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*
> 
> White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.
Click to expand...


And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.

Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what leads to the 230 point number.
> 
> 
> Which completely PROVES anti-white discrimination.
> 
> And this guy claims to have a masters? What the fuck does that say about higher education in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no ant white discrimination. You keep talking about 8 colleges out of 3,000  where maybe 7-8 percent of the students are black the majority of students are white and you whine about some bullshit that doesn't exist even if the 230 points are given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*
> 
> And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
> *
> An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*
> 
> White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
Click to expand...


If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you have said has been refuted. You cannot show that as an entire population any adverse effects to whites by any policy trying to provide equal opportunity much less compare that  impact to the adverse impact centuries of whites racist policies have had upon non whites groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I have said has been refuted. You've said some random odd stuff and declared yourself the winner.
> 
> 2. Asking to show adverse effects to an entire population is an attempt on your part to muddle the issue by burying the numbers showing discrimination in the statistical noise of the entire real world.
> 
> 
> 3. THe way to show discrimination is to find a large well documented process and to compare the resumes of the white and black applicants to see if the individuals are treated equally. That was done and the result was a massive 230 point discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 4. You've been saying shit like "white racist" a lot. ALmost seeming like a purposeful rhetorical ploy. Time for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Number 2 is the real Indicator of if there is discrimination.
> 
> You have been refuted because you can't support your argument and if anyone is saying the same thing over and over it's you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Population adverse effects are not the "Real indicator" of discrimination. YOu are using that as an excuse to ignore the documented discrimination I have presented.
> 
> 2. I have not been refuted. You insisting that giving some one a 230 point bonus because of black skin, is not discrimination does not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are. I think I would know far better than you how this works. Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points, and they get other points that blacks do not get and those points are based upon things that happened due to years of discrimination by whites. Whites don't' get zero and blacks 230.  Until you can reconcile that in your  narrow mind, you will keep whining about an untrue situation.
> 
> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points,*
> 
> Which colleges add 200 points to white scores?
Click to expand...


The same Ivy league schools Correll whines about giving 230 points to blacks.,


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no ant white discrimination. You keep talking about 8 colleges out of 3,000  where maybe 7-8 percent of the students are black the majority of students are white and you whine about some bullshit that doesn't exist even if the 230 points are given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*
> 
> And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
> *
> An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*
> 
> White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
Click to expand...


You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I have said has been refuted. You've said some random odd stuff and declared yourself the winner.
> 
> 2. Asking to show adverse effects to an entire population is an attempt on your part to muddle the issue by burying the numbers showing discrimination in the statistical noise of the entire real world.
> 
> 
> 3. THe way to show discrimination is to find a large well documented process and to compare the resumes of the white and black applicants to see if the individuals are treated equally. That was done and the result was a massive 230 point discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 4. You've been saying shit like "white racist" a lot. ALmost seeming like a purposeful rhetorical ploy. Time for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number 2 is the real Indicator of if there is discrimination.
> 
> You have been refuted because you can't support your argument and if anyone is saying the same thing over and over it's you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Population adverse effects are not the "Real indicator" of discrimination. YOu are using that as an excuse to ignore the documented discrimination I have presented.
> 
> 2. I have not been refuted. You insisting that giving some one a 230 point bonus because of black skin, is not discrimination does not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are. I think I would know far better than you how this works. Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points, and they get other points that blacks do not get and those points are based upon things that happened due to years of discrimination by whites. Whites don't' get zero and blacks 230.  Until you can reconcile that in your  narrow mind, you will keep whining about an untrue situation.
> 
> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points,*
> 
> Which colleges add 200 points to white scores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same Ivy league schools Correll whines about giving 230 points to blacks.,
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number 2 is the real Indicator of if there is discrimination.
> 
> You have been refuted because you can't support your argument and if anyone is saying the same thing over and over it's you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Population adverse effects are not the "Real indicator" of discrimination. YOu are using that as an excuse to ignore the documented discrimination I have presented.
> 
> 2. I have not been refuted. You insisting that giving some one a 230 point bonus because of black skin, is not discrimination does not make it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are. I think I would know far better than you how this works. Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points, and they get other points that blacks do not get and those points are based upon things that happened due to years of discrimination by whites. Whites don't' get zero and blacks 230.  Until you can reconcile that in your  narrow mind, you will keep whining about an untrue situation.
> 
> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points,*
> 
> Which colleges add 200 points to white scores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same Ivy league schools Correll whines about giving 230 points to blacks.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
Click to expand...


You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*
> 
> And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
> *
> An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*
> 
> White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
Click to expand...


*You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*

Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
*
The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*

And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.

*You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*

When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........

*And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*

You bet! And that's awesome!!!
The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
*
Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*

If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Population adverse effects are not the "Real indicator" of discrimination. YOu are using that as an excuse to ignore the documented discrimination I have presented.
> 
> 2. I have not been refuted. You insisting that giving some one a 230 point bonus because of black skin, is not discrimination does not make it so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. I think I would know far better than you how this works. Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points, and they get other points that blacks do not get and those points are based upon things that happened due to years of discrimination by whites. Whites don't' get zero and blacks 230.  Until you can reconcile that in your  narrow mind, you will keep whining about an untrue situation.
> 
> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points,*
> 
> Which colleges add 200 points to white scores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same Ivy league schools Correll whines about giving 230 points to blacks.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
Click to expand...


You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
Try again?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are. I think I would know far better than you how this works. Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points, and they get other points that blacks do not get and those points are based upon things that happened due to years of discrimination by whites. Whites don't' get zero and blacks 230.  Until you can reconcile that in your  narrow mind, you will keep whining about an untrue situation.
> 
> You are making claims of an overall anti white discrimination. Therefore you must provide proof of an overall discrimination against whites. That can only be done by measuring the effects of policies on the overall white population.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points,*
> 
> Which colleges add 200 points to white scores?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same Ivy league schools Correll whines about giving 230 points to blacks.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
Click to expand...


You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven

You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .

Try again?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points,*
> 
> Which colleges add 200 points to white scores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same Ivy league schools Correll whines about giving 230 points to blacks.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
Click to expand...

*
You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*

Yup. You bet.

*The point has been proven*

Bzzzzt. Wrong.
You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
*
Nothing you've posted proved that.

*You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*

Who said anything about a national policy?
This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
The Federal government didn't force them.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*
> 
> And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
> *
> An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*
> 
> White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
Click to expand...


You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.

SAT scores are not associated with grades. There is no black getting admitted into Ivy League schools that do not meet the GPA requirements of those schools.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*
> 
> And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
> *
> An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*
> 
> White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
Click to expand...





Illogical X 10


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*
> 
> And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
> *
> An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*
> 
> White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...



Again, illogical. You don't know who gives a fuck about whom or why. Stop letting your emotions get the better of you.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same Ivy league schools Correll whines about giving 230 points to blacks.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
Click to expand...


I showed you the information about legacy points and you refused to accept they exist.  But they do. Yo wre shown thelegacy infaiton re dlwoer but wre admitted and you asked for more prooEvery tme a policy ow that  it shows that what you el sbullshit youwill ask formore proof. Wellyou got theproof you are going to get.

You made a claim that if 230 points are taken away from blacks fewer blacks would be amditted into Ivy League  schools. What evidence  do you have to supp that? You have denied that whites even get points much less the points given for legacy. .


Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, illogical. You don't know who gives a fuck about whom or why. Stop letting your emotions get the better of you.
Click to expand...


No it's not illogical. This guy doesn't give a fuck about Asians.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points,*
> 
> Which colleges add 200 points to white scores?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same Ivy league schools Correll whines about giving 230 points to blacks.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
Click to expand...


Actually, neither the article you linked to, nor the similar study linked within that article, mentions Ivy League schools.  It does talk about the top 25 schools at one point, but actually, the difference in SAT scores between legacy and non-legacy students at the top 25 schools is much smaller than the overall difference: a 23 point difference in the top 25 schools compared to a 67 point difference overall.

When did the metric become a national policy?  And where is the proof that legacy favoritism is a national policy?  It seems to vary from school to school.  From the link to another study found within the article you linked : "Among the 30 colleges, the legacy advantage varied enormously: one college was more than 15 times as likely to accept legacy applicants, while at another, the effect was insignificant."
Study Finds Family Connections Give Big Advantage in College Admissions

I will have to go back and look at the article Correll linked to before I can say much about the alleged points assigned to blacks.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you the information about legacy points and you refused to accept they exist.  But they do. Yo wre shown thelegacy infaiton re dlwoer but wre admitted and you asked for more prooEvery tme a policy ow that  it shows that what you el sbullshit youwill ask formore proof. Wellyou got theproof you are going to get.
> 
> You made a claim that if 230 points are taken away from blacks fewer blacks would be amditted into Ivy League  schools. What evidence  do you have to supp that? You have denied that whites even get points much less the points given for legacy. .
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, illogical. You don't know who gives a fuck about whom or why. Stop letting your emotions get the better of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not illogical. This guy doesn't give a fuck about Asians.
Click to expand...



Even you have to realize how irrational you are being. You cannot read his mind, so your claim is illogical.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.
> 
> You are whining about shit that is not happening. That's a fact.
> 
> There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what leads to the 230 point number.
> 
> 
> Which completely PROVES anti-white discrimination.
> 
> And this guy claims to have a masters? What the fuck does that say about higher education in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no ant white discrimination. You keep talking about 8 colleges out of 3,000  where maybe 7-8 percent of the students are black the majority of students are white and you whine about some bullshit that doesn't exist even if the 230 points are given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
Click to expand...


It IS the way it is. If there is any discrimination taking place in admissions, every CURRENT study indicates that it is Asian students who are most at risk.

What he is doing is ignoring that glaring fact from the same study from 2004(13 years ago) that he posted, attempting to spin it to look like the admission of literally ANY black student is at the expense of MASSIVE numbers of white students.

It's laughable that he is still on a soapbox about proven BULLSHIT.

Opinion | White Students’ Unfair Advantage in Admissions


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same Ivy league schools Correll whines about giving 230 points to blacks.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
Click to expand...


*SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions*



> *All of the Ivy League schools have truly **holistic admissions**, so keep SAT scores in perspective and realize that they are just one part of the admissions equation. Perfect 800s across the board don't guarantee admission if other parts of your application are weak.* Admissions officers will want to see a strong academic record, a winning essay, meaningful extracurricular activities and good letters of recommendation. A particularly compelling personal story or amazing special talent can partially make up for SAT scores that are below the norm for a school.



Compare SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions

Your and Corrells entire argument has been about SAT scores. As you see here SAT scores are just one part of the admission process. It is not the sole determinant of admission. Therefore your entire argument is dead.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*
> 
> And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
> *
> An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*
> 
> White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.
> 
> SAT scores are not associated with grades. There is no black getting admitted into Ivy League schools that do not meet the GPA requirements of those schools.
Click to expand...


*There is no black getting admitted into Ivy League schools that do not meet the GPA requirements of those schools.*

So why do they need a 230 point bump?


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you the information about legacy points and you refused to accept they exist.  But they do. Yo wre shown thelegacy infaiton re dlwoer but wre admitted and you asked for more prooEvery tme a policy ow that  it shows that what you el sbullshit youwill ask formore proof. Wellyou got theproof you are going to get.
> 
> You made a claim that if 230 points are taken away from blacks fewer blacks would be amditted into Ivy League  schools. What evidence  do you have to supp that? You have denied that whites even get points much less the points given for legacy. .
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, illogical. You don't know who gives a fuck about whom or why. Stop letting your emotions get the better of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not illogical. This guy doesn't give a fuck about Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even you have to realize how irrational you are being. You cannot read his mind, so your claim is illogical.
Click to expand...


This is not about reading a mind. This  is about a strategy whites have used forever which is trying to divide races by making claims of how one race is taking something from another one. You will see this in these threads by the same whites here telling me that Mexican immigrants are taking jobs from blacks.


----------



## Montrovant

Mexican immigrants?  And you try to tell others to stick to the OP topic?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.
> 
> SAT scores are not associated with grades. There is no black getting admitted into Ivy League schools that do not meet the GPA requirements of those schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is no black getting admitted into Ivy League schools that do not meet the GPA requirements of those schools.*
> 
> So why do they need a 230 point bump?
Click to expand...


That argument is dead son. You have been shown that  SAT scores are only one part of the process. The admissions officials at Ivy League schools have stated that you can get a perfect score and still not get admitted if other factors in the admissions process are weak.  It's over. You lose.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> Mexican immigrants?  And you try to tell others to stick to the OP topic?



You saw what was written. So don't even try it.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same Ivy league schools Correll whines about giving 230 points to blacks.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, neither the article you linked to, nor the similar study linked within that article, mentions Ivy League schools.  It does talk about the top 25 schools at one point, but actually, the difference in SAT scores between legacy and non-legacy students at the top 25 schools is much smaller than the overall difference: a 23 point difference in the top 25 schools compared to a 67 point difference overall.
> 
> When did the metric become a national policy?  And where is the proof that legacy favoritism is a national policy?  It seems to vary from school to school.  From the link to another study found within the article you linked : "Among the 30 colleges, the legacy advantage varied enormously: one college was more than 15 times as likely to accept legacy applicants, while at another, the effect was insignificant."
> Study Finds Family Connections Give Big Advantage in College Admissions
> 
> I will have to go back and look at the article Correll linked to before I can say much about the alleged points assigned to blacks.
Click to expand...


When did the metric become a national policy you ask?

When a person uses that metric to make a claim of anti white discrimination. And hen claims that anti white discrimination  exists in all things.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you the information about legacy points and you refused to accept they exist.  But they do. Yo wre shown thelegacy infaiton re dlwoer but wre admitted and you asked for more prooEvery tme a policy ow that  it shows that what you el sbullshit youwill ask formore proof. Wellyou got theproof you are going to get.
> 
> You made a claim that if 230 points are taken away from blacks fewer blacks would be amditted into Ivy League  schools. What evidence  do you have to supp that? You have denied that whites even get points much less the points given for legacy. .
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, illogical. You don't know who gives a fuck about whom or why. Stop letting your emotions get the better of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not illogical. This guy doesn't give a fuck about Asians.
Click to expand...


*I showed you the information about legacy points and you refused to accept they exist.*

Yes, they exist, as I said before.
73 points, not 200.

*You made a claim that if 230 points are taken away from blacks fewer blacks would be amditted into Ivy League  schools. What evidence  do you have to supp that?*

They add 230 points and it doesn't help black admissions? Wow!


----------



## IM2

OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.

So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.

The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you the information about legacy points and you refused to accept they exist.  But they do. Yo wre shown thelegacy infaiton re dlwoer but wre admitted and you asked for more prooEvery tme a policy ow that  it shows that what you el sbullshit youwill ask formore proof. Wellyou got theproof you are going to get.
> 
> You made a claim that if 230 points are taken away from blacks fewer blacks would be amditted into Ivy League  schools. What evidence  do you have to supp that? You have denied that whites even get points much less the points given for legacy. .
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, illogical. You don't know who gives a fuck about whom or why. Stop letting your emotions get the better of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not illogical. This guy doesn't give a fuck about Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I showed you the information about legacy points and you refused to accept they exist.*
> 
> Yes, they exist, as I said before.
> 73 points, not 200.
> 
> *You made a claim that if 230 points are taken away from blacks fewer blacks would be amditted into Ivy League  schools. What evidence  do you have to supp that?*
> 
> They add 230 points and it doesn't help black admissions? Wow!
Click to expand...


This discussion has ended. I am the OP here. You have been shown that the SAT is part of the process and not the entire process. There was a minimum of 160 legacy points, not 73, but that doesn't really matter anymore in this discussion.

The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?


You were brought from a shit hole called Africa and brought here. You weren't able to construct your own civilized society, so we're letting you in on ours. Your complaint is that it took too long. Tough, just suck it up princess.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, neither the article you linked to, nor the similar study linked within that article, mentions Ivy League schools.  It does talk about the top 25 schools at one point, but actually, the difference in SAT scores between legacy and non-legacy students at the top 25 schools is much smaller than the overall difference: a 23 point difference in the top 25 schools compared to a 67 point difference overall.
> 
> When did the metric become a national policy?  And where is the proof that legacy favoritism is a national policy?  It seems to vary from school to school.  From the link to another study found within the article you linked : "Among the 30 colleges, the legacy advantage varied enormously: one college was more than 15 times as likely to accept legacy applicants, while at another, the effect was insignificant."
> Study Finds Family Connections Give Big Advantage in College Admissions
> 
> I will have to go back and look at the article Correll linked to before I can say much about the alleged points assigned to blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did the metric become a national policy you ask?
> 
> When a person uses that metric to make a claim of anti white discrimination. And hen claims that anti white discrimination  exists in all things.
Click to expand...


I must have missed the claim that anti-white discrimination exists in all things.  Who made that claim, and where?


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican immigrants?  And you try to tell others to stick to the OP topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw what was written. So don't even try it.
Click to expand...

 
And yet, even when someone is replying to something you've said, you have complained on multiple occasions that other posters need to stick to the OP.  Seems a bit hypocritical.


----------



## Montrovant

Mudda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> You were brought from a shit hole called Africa and brought here. You weren't able to construct your own civilized society, so we're letting you in on ours. Your complaint is that it took too long. Tough, just suck it up princess.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that shit hole called Africa.  The whole continent, a shit hole!  I'm sure you've traveled around it extensively to make that judgement.......


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?


Who said it did?


----------



## Yarddog

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really give a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't taking about slavery and we aren't taking about anything outside of America.
Click to expand...



Slavery had very much to do with "outside of America" as well,  and if your having a conversation with people ,  you dont just get to demand every aspect of what they can and cannot bring to the conversation. If you want that its just a monologue.


----------



## Iceweasel

The jackass still doesn't understand white people are not going to feel bad about tit today unless they are liberals. Then maybe you have a shot at getting some money, housing, blowjob, whatever.


----------



## Yarddog

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> LOLz, because my family coming from Poland in the early 20th century, must have benefited from slavery.
> 
> If that's true, then Blacks also benefited from slavery in the long term, because they too gained American wealth from it too, no?
> 
> Is that why Blacks are richer in the U.S.A, than in Haiti, or Africa?




Yes, Blacks today are invested in the same infrastructure that whites in America are invested in. Go to the same colleges. I wonder if they might be better off and have more opportunities than some White Eastern europeans.


----------



## Mudda

Montrovant said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> You were brought from a shit hole called Africa and brought here. You weren't able to construct your own civilized society, so we're letting you in on ours. Your complaint is that it took too long. Tough, just suck it up princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that shit hole called Africa.  The whole continent, a shit hole!  I'm sure you've traveled around it extensively to make that judgement.......
Click to expand...

You can tell by the boatloads of them escaping to Europe every day.

But just curious, which part(s) of Africa aren't total shit holes?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ... I am the OP here.....




And?


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it did?
Click to expand...

 
How did redlining benefit whites then molly?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did redlining benefit whites then molly?
Click to expand...

I never mentioned redlining. How bout everyone work for what they want and quit expecting special favors?


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLz, because my family coming from Poland in the early 20th century, must have benefited from slavery.
> 
> If that's true, then Blacks also benefited from slavery in the long term, because they too gained American wealth from it too, no?
> 
> Is that why Blacks are richer in the U.S.A, than in Haiti, or Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Blacks today are invested in the same infrastructure that whites in America are invested in. Go to the same colleges. I wonder if they might be better off and have more opportunities than some White Eastern europeans.
Click to expand...


Yarddog posts up some absolutely crazy bullshit.

Where is our expert on illogical comments when these types of comments are made?

The question to be answered here now thanks to Molly, is how did whites benefit from redlining in America.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did redlining benefit whites then molly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never mentioned redlining. How bout everyone work for what they want and quit expecting special favors?
Click to expand...


I mentioned it. Because it's part of the laws and policies whites have benefitted from since slavery. You know, the original OP topic?  So you just understand that whites have always got special favors then recognize that redlining was one of them. So now how did whites benefit from redlining and how does it benefit them today?


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> The jackass still doesn't understand white people are not going to feel bad about tit today unless they are liberals. Then maybe you have a shot at getting some money, housing, blowjob, whatever.



No one cares what you don't feel. Thing is that you whites have always got special favors and now you whine about others supposedly getting what whites have always got. So then if you don't feel bad about you getting them, shut the fuck up about others doing the same.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really give a shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't taking about slavery and we aren't taking about anything outside of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery had very much to do with "outside of America" as well,  and if your having a conversation with people ,  you dont just get to demand every aspect of what they can and cannot bring to the conversation. If you want that its just a monologue.
Click to expand...


When I am not talking about slavery, I can demand what the fuck I want.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jackass still doesn't understand white people are not going to feel bad about tit today unless they are liberals. Then maybe you have a shot at getting some money, housing, blowjob, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares what you don't feel. Thing is that you whites have always got special favors and now you whine about others supposedly getting what whites have always got. So then if you don't feel bad about you getting them, shut the fuck up about others doing the same.
Click to expand...

You're the one whining, you can't spin it away. But you can be upset, butthurt, victimized, traumatized, etc. Losers need excuses.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't taking about slavery and we aren't taking about anything outside of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery had very much to do with "outside of America" as well,  and if your having a conversation with people ,  you dont just get to demand every aspect of what they can and cannot bring to the conversation. If you want that its just a monologue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I am not talking about slavery, I can demand what the fuck I want.
Click to expand...



You are representing yourself very, very poorly here.


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jackass still doesn't understand white people are not going to feel bad about tit today unless they are liberals. Then maybe you have a shot at getting some money, housing, blowjob, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares what you don't feel. Thing is that you whites have always got special favors and now you whine about others supposedly getting what whites have always got. So then if you don't feel bad about you getting them, shut the fuck up about others doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one whining, you can't spin it away. But you can be upset, butthurt, victimized, traumatized, etc. Losers need excuses.
Click to expand...


Yada, yada. Explain how whites have benefitted from redlining.

You don't have the guts.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't taking about slavery and we aren't taking about anything outside of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery had very much to do with "outside of America" as well,  and if your having a conversation with people ,  you dont just get to demand every aspect of what they can and cannot bring to the conversation. If you want that its just a monologue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I am not talking about slavery, I can demand what the fuck I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are representing yourself very, very poorly here.
Click to expand...


You let a bunch of illogical comments get made to tell me this. You are not my evaluator son. You're just another dumb ass white pretending to be non racist.


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jackass still doesn't understand white people are not going to feel bad about tit today unless they are liberals. Then maybe you have a shot at getting some money, housing, blowjob, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares what you don't feel. Thing is that you whites have always got special favors and now you whine about others supposedly getting what whites have always got. So then if you don't feel bad about you getting them, shut the fuck up about others doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one whining, you can't spin it away. But you can be upset, butthurt, victimized, traumatized, etc. Losers need excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yada, yada. Explain how whites have benefitted from redlining.
> 
> You don't have the guts.
Click to expand...

I worked for what I have you stupid asshole. You think you can reconstruct my life to fit your dank racist world view? I had a black elecrtician in my shop, same rank as me, couldn't hook up a light switch and your maggot brain thinks I was benefited? People could die and you still wouldn't be able to connect the dots. Anyone that cares what you say is a loser.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did redlining benefit whites then molly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never mentioned redlining. How bout everyone work for what they want and quit expecting special favors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mentioned it. Because it's part of the laws and policies whites have benefitted from since slavery. You know, the original OP topic?  So you just understand that whites have always got special favors then recognize that redlining was one of them. So now how did whites benefit from redlining and how does it benefit them today?
Click to expand...

yes, in the past....not now


----------



## MizMolly

what are whites benefitting from that no one else is today?


----------



## IM2

Iceweasel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jackass still doesn't understand white people are not going to feel bad about tit today unless they are liberals. Then maybe you have a shot at getting some money, housing, blowjob, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares what you don't feel. Thing is that you whites have always got special favors and now you whine about others supposedly getting what whites have always got. So then if you don't feel bad about you getting them, shut the fuck up about others doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one whining, you can't spin it away. But you can be upset, butthurt, victimized, traumatized, etc. Losers need excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yada, yada. Explain how whites have benefitted from redlining.
> 
> You don't have the guts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I worked for what I have you stupid asshole. You think you can reconstruct my life to fit your dank racist world view? I had a black elecrtician in my shop, same rank as me, couldn't hook up a light switch and your maggot brain thinks I was benefited? People could die and you still wouldn't be able to connect the dots. Anyone that cares what you say is a loser.
Click to expand...


Yeah right. My racist world view. Yeah right. You worked and not one tine in your life have you benefitted from being white. And of course the usual white tale of how you and a black person worked the same job but the black person couldn't do even the bare minimum of what it take but stlll got the same job. Sure, I believe that.  I've heard it a million times

You are the one who decided I've done nothing and I am a loser because I have stated the reality of how you whites have done. I couldn't be a successful man who has built a business from nothing and helped build 2 others. Oh no I could not be a mastered degreed college graduate with 32 years of work and research in my field. No, I had to be the whining loser because I dare speak out on continuing white racism.

You've listened to far too many of those right wing maggots on the radio and TV. I've been a very successful man. I retired actually 4 years ago now. At 52. YOU are a loser. You are a loser because you can't face the truth.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did redlining benefit whites then molly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never mentioned redlining. How bout everyone work for what they want and quit expecting special favors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mentioned it. Because it's part of the laws and policies whites have benefitted from since slavery. You know, the original OP topic?  So you just understand that whites have always got special favors then recognize that redlining was one of them. So now how did whites benefit from redlining and how does it benefit them today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, in the past....not now
Click to expand...


Yes now also.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> what are whites benefitting from that no one else is today?



You didn't read the Teflon theory of  history did you? Things just don't magically stop just because a law was changed or because you believe it did.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares what you don't feel. Thing is that you whites have always got special favors and now you whine about others supposedly getting what whites have always got. So then if you don't feel bad about you getting them, shut the fuck up about others doing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one whining, you can't spin it away. But you can be upset, butthurt, victimized, traumatized, etc. Losers need excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yada, yada. Explain how whites have benefitted from redlining.
> 
> You don't have the guts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I worked for what I have you stupid asshole. You think you can reconstruct my life to fit your dank racist world view? I had a black elecrtician in my shop, same rank as me, couldn't hook up a light switch and your maggot brain thinks I was benefited? People could die and you still wouldn't be able to connect the dots. Anyone that cares what you say is a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right. My racist world view. Yeah right. You worked and not one tine in your life have you benefitted from being white. And of course the usual white tale of how you and a black person worked the same job but the black person couldn't do even the bare minimum of what it take but stlll got the same job. Sure, I believe that.  I've heard it a million times
> 
> You are the one who decided I've done nothing and I am a loser because I have stated the reality of how you whites have done. I couldn't be a successful man who has built a business from nothing and helped build 2 others. Oh no I could not be a mastered degreed college graduate with 32 years of work and research in my field. No, I had to be the whining loser because I dare speak out on continuing white racism.
> 
> You've listened to far too many of those right wing maggots on the radio and TV. I've been a very successful man. I retired actually 4 years ago now. At 52. YOU are a loser. You are a loser because you can't face the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ Bitter Racist Race Baiter Bitterly Race Baits Yet Again ^^^
Click to expand...


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are whites benefitting from that no one else is today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the Teflon theory of  history did you? Things just don't magically stop just because a law was changed or because you believe it did.
Click to expand...

You didn't answer my question. Some people benefit more because of class, money talks, but not because of race.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are whites benefitting from that no one else is today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the Teflon theory of  history did you? Things just don't magically stop just because a law was changed or because you believe it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Some people benefit more because of class, money talks, but not because of race.
Click to expand...


You were asked to describe how redlining has benefitted whites today. You have failed to answer that question.  We are now going to talk about laws and policies not your opinions.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are whites benefitting from that no one else is today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the Teflon theory of  history did you? Things just don't magically stop just because a law was changed or because you believe it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Some people benefit more because of class, money talks, but not because of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked to describe how redlining has benefitted whites today. You have failed to answer that question.  We are now going to talk about laws and policies not your opinions.
Click to expand...

I did answer, I said it wasn't benefitting whites today.


----------



## Montrovant

Mudda said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> You were brought from a shit hole called Africa and brought here. You weren't able to construct your own civilized society, so we're letting you in on ours. Your complaint is that it took too long. Tough, just suck it up princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that shit hole called Africa.  The whole continent, a shit hole!  I'm sure you've traveled around it extensively to make that judgement.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell by the boatloads of them escaping to Europe every day.
> 
> But just curious, which part(s) of Africa aren't total shit holes?
Click to expand...


I've never been to Africa, so I can't really say.  I find it hard to believe an entire continent is a shit hole, however.

But here's some links to places in Africa that are, at least according to the articles, nice places to live or visit:
Find out Where's the Most Liveable Cities in Africa
Best of urban Africa: 10 cities worth going to | CNN Travel
26 of the most stunning spots in Africa | CNN Travel

I also notice you haven't mentioned any of your experiences in Africa from which you formed the opinion that the whole continent is a shit hole.


----------



## Chuz Life

MizMolly said:


> what are whites benefitting from that no one else is today?



Saturday Night Live: White Like Me


----------



## GWV5903

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



This thread is about your insecurity with being black, your need for someone else to support you and heap pity upon you and anyone else who happens to be black...

The only reason you get any mileage out of this is because your master Barack told you it was okay...


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are whites benefitting from that no one else is today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the Teflon theory of  history did you? Things just don't magically stop just because a law was changed or because you believe it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Some people benefit more because of class, money talks, but not because of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked to describe how redlining has benefitted whites today. You have failed to answer that question.  We are now going to talk about laws and policies not your opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did answer, I said it wasn't benefitting whites today.
Click to expand...


But it does and in fact  you benefitted from it in your own lifetime. This is not about your opinion anymore. You go do some research on redlining and how long it was done, if it continues and how it effects property values today, then tell me how whites are not benefitting from redlining now. Read about what is called retail redlining then explain to me how whites are not benefitting today from redlining.

*Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?*



> There's a term for the phenomenon he's describing: retail redlining. The practice is a more recent and less studied variation on redlining as it's been historically recognized in the housing sector. In the context of retail, grocery stores, and restaurants, redlining refers to the "spatially discriminatory practice" of not serving certain communities because of their ethnic or racial composition, rather than their economic prospects.



Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?


----------



## IM2

GWV5903 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about your insecurity with being black, your need for someone else to support you and heap pity upon you and anyone else who happens to be black...
> 
> The only reason you get any mileage out of this is because your master Barack told you it was okay...
Click to expand...


Your opinion has nothing to do with the OP.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> You were brought from a shit hole called Africa and brought here. You weren't able to construct your own civilized society, so we're letting you in on ours. Your complaint is that it took too long. Tough, just suck it up princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that shit hole called Africa.  The whole continent, a shit hole!  I'm sure you've traveled around it extensively to make that judgement.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell by the boatloads of them escaping to Europe every day.
> 
> But just curious, which part(s) of Africa aren't total shit holes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been to Africa, so I can't really say.  I find it hard to believe an entire continent is a shit hole, however.
> 
> But here's some links to places in Africa that are, at least according to the articles, nice places to live or visit:
> Find out Where's the Most Liveable Cities in Africa
> Best of urban Africa: 10 cities worth going to | CNN Travel
> 26 of the most stunning spots in Africa | CNN Travel
> 
> I also notice you haven't mentioned any of your experiences in Africa from which you formed the opinion that the whole continent is a shit hole.
Click to expand...


He is a troll. He's saying the same thing here he has said in at least 2 other threads I started.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are whites benefitting from that no one else is today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the Teflon theory of  history did you? Things just don't magically stop just because a law was changed or because you believe it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Some people benefit more because of class, money talks, but not because of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked to describe how redlining has benefitted whites today. You have failed to answer that question.  We are now going to talk about laws and policies not your opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did answer, I said it wasn't benefitting whites today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it does and in fact  you benefitted from it in your own lifetime. This is not about your opinion anymore. You go do some research on redlining and how long it was done, if it continues and how it effects property values today, then tell me how whites are not benefitting from redlining now. Read about what is called retail redlining then explain to me how whites are not benefitting today from redlining.
> 
> *Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a term for the phenomenon he's describing: retail redlining. The practice is a more recent and less studied variation on redlining as it's been historically recognized in the housing sector. In the context of retail, grocery stores, and restaurants, redlining refers to the "spatially discriminatory practice" of not serving certain communities because of their ethnic or racial composition, rather than their economic prospects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?
Click to expand...

Since you think you know all about all white people. Tell me how I am benefitting today? You seem to think blacks are not being treated equally, how did you succeed where others failed?


----------



## Mudda

Montrovant said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> You were brought from a shit hole called Africa and brought here. You weren't able to construct your own civilized society, so we're letting you in on ours. Your complaint is that it took too long. Tough, just suck it up princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that shit hole called Africa.  The whole continent, a shit hole!  I'm sure you've traveled around it extensively to make that judgement.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell by the boatloads of them escaping to Europe every day.
> 
> But just curious, which part(s) of Africa aren't total shit holes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been to Africa, so I can't really say.  I find it hard to believe an entire continent is a shit hole, however.
> 
> But here's some links to places in Africa that are, at least according to the articles, nice places to live or visit:
> Find out Where's the Most Liveable Cities in Africa
> Best of urban Africa: 10 cities worth going to | CNN Travel
> 26 of the most stunning spots in Africa | CNN Travel
> 
> I also notice you haven't mentioned any of your experiences in Africa from which you formed the opinion that the whole continent is a shit hole.
Click to expand...

You can tell that Africa is shit by the fact that the freed slaves wouldn't even go back there. 
US blacks don't want to move back either.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> You were brought from a shit hole called Africa and brought here. You weren't able to construct your own civilized society, so we're letting you in on ours. Your complaint is that it took too long. Tough, just suck it up princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that shit hole called Africa.  The whole continent, a shit hole!  I'm sure you've traveled around it extensively to make that judgement.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell by the boatloads of them escaping to Europe every day.
> 
> But just curious, which part(s) of Africa aren't total shit holes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been to Africa, so I can't really say.  I find it hard to believe an entire continent is a shit hole, however.
> 
> But here's some links to places in Africa that are, at least according to the articles, nice places to live or visit:
> Find out Where's the Most Liveable Cities in Africa
> Best of urban Africa: 10 cities worth going to | CNN Travel
> 26 of the most stunning spots in Africa | CNN Travel
> 
> I also notice you haven't mentioned any of your experiences in Africa from which you formed the opinion that the whole continent is a shit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a troll. He's saying the same thing here he has said in at least 2 other threads I started.
Click to expand...

Is it sinking in yet?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't taking about slavery and we aren't taking about anything outside of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery had very much to do with "outside of America" as well,  and if your having a conversation with people ,  you dont just get to demand every aspect of what they can and cannot bring to the conversation. If you want that its just a monologue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I am not talking about slavery, I can demand what the fuck I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are representing yourself very, very poorly here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let a bunch of illogical comments get made to tell me this. You are not my evaluator son. You're just another dumb ass white pretending to be non racist.
Click to expand...




At this point, you are just lashing out blindly. Get a hold of yourself and start over. It's not too late to admit your errors and present yourself as a reasonable person. State your case with calm reason and logic and people will respond in kind. Continue to act like a screeching lunatic and you will soon be nothing but fodder for the flame zone.


----------



## Montrovant

Mudda said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK white folks, it's time you all manned up. This thread is about you guys explaining laws and policies made that benefitted you since slavery, The SAT argument is not part of this discussion any longer. The 230 points was claimed happened in Ivy league schools and the individual was persistent in basing his argument on SAT scores. Yet we have been shown that SAT scores are only part of the process therefore Asians and whites are not being passed over based only on their supposed higher SAT scores for blacks with lower SAT scores.  It has also been shown that SAT sores are really no indicator of qualification to begin with. So now you guys have tried your level best to deny the benefits whites have derived today based upon laws a policies since slavery and even then we see whites still benefitted the most.
> 
> So now it's time for whites here to begin answering questions.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
> 
> 
> 
> You were brought from a shit hole called Africa and brought here. You weren't able to construct your own civilized society, so we're letting you in on ours. Your complaint is that it took too long. Tough, just suck it up princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that shit hole called Africa.  The whole continent, a shit hole!  I'm sure you've traveled around it extensively to make that judgement.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell by the boatloads of them escaping to Europe every day.
> 
> But just curious, which part(s) of Africa aren't total shit holes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been to Africa, so I can't really say.  I find it hard to believe an entire continent is a shit hole, however.
> 
> But here's some links to places in Africa that are, at least according to the articles, nice places to live or visit:
> Find out Where's the Most Liveable Cities in Africa
> Best of urban Africa: 10 cities worth going to | CNN Travel
> 26 of the most stunning spots in Africa | CNN Travel
> 
> I also notice you haven't mentioned any of your experiences in Africa from which you formed the opinion that the whole continent is a shit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell that Africa is shit by the fact that the freed slaves wouldn't even go back there.
> US blacks don't want to move back either.
Click to expand...


That's illogical and ridiculous.  There are many places that aren't shit holes that I am not moving to.  Not moving somewhere doesn't make the place you aren't moving to a shit hole.  Nor is the quality of the place you are living the only consideration when it comes to moving, particularly when moving to a different country or even continent.

Do you think it would have been easy for freed slaves to pack up, find passage, and go to somewhere in Africa, then settle down and make a life there?

Your argument seems to be that, because someone doesn't want to (or finds it difficult to) move to a place with a different language and different culture, a place which doesn't have the friends and family that live where the person currently resides, that place they don't move to is shit.


----------



## Montrovant

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't taking about slavery and we aren't taking about anything outside of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery had very much to do with "outside of America" as well,  and if your having a conversation with people ,  you dont just get to demand every aspect of what they can and cannot bring to the conversation. If you want that its just a monologue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I am not talking about slavery, I can demand what the fuck I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are representing yourself very, very poorly here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let a bunch of illogical comments get made to tell me this. You are not my evaluator son. You're just another dumb ass white pretending to be non racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, you are just lashing out blindly. Get a hold of yourself and start over. It's not too late to admit your errors and present yourself as a reasonable person. State your case with calm reason and logic and people will respond in kind. Continue to act like a screeching lunatic and you will soon be nothing but fodder for the flame zone.
Click to expand...


To be fair, even with calm reason and logic, there will be some who continue to respond with screeching lunacy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you the information about legacy points and you refused to accept they exist.  But they do. Yo wre shown thelegacy infaiton re dlwoer but wre admitted and you asked for more prooEvery tme a policy ow that  it shows that what you el sbullshit youwill ask formore proof. Wellyou got theproof you are going to get.
> 
> You made a claim that if 230 points are taken away from blacks fewer blacks would be amditted into Ivy League  schools. What evidence  do you have to supp that? You have denied that whites even get points much less the points given for legacy. .
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, illogical. You don't know who gives a fuck about whom or why. Stop letting your emotions get the better of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not illogical. This guy doesn't give a fuck about Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even you have to realize how irrational you are being. You cannot read his mind, so your claim is illogical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is not about reading a mind. This  is about a strategy whites have used forever which is trying to divide races by making claims of how one race is taking something from another one. You will see this in these threads by the same whites here telling me that Mexican immigrants are taking jobs from blacks.
Click to expand...


*You will see this in these threads by the same whites here telling me that Mexican immigrants are taking jobs from blacks.*

They aren't? LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.
> 
> SAT scores are not associated with grades. There is no black getting admitted into Ivy League schools that do not meet the GPA requirements of those schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There is no black getting admitted into Ivy League schools that do not meet the GPA requirements of those schools.*
> 
> So why do they need a 230 point bump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That argument is dead son. You have been shown that  SAT scores are only one part of the process. The admissions officials at Ivy League schools have stated that you can get a perfect score and still not get admitted if other factors in the admissions process are weak.  It's over. You lose.
Click to expand...


*You have been shown that SAT scores are only one part of the process.*

I've always known that.
Now that evidence has come out about the 230 point bump, they want to eliminate test scores,
so they can let in the lesser qualified students with a smaller paper trail of the shenanigans.

*The admissions officials at Ivy League schools have stated that you can get a perfect score and still not get admitted*

And if you're black, they'll add points to your score.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you the information about legacy points and you refused to accept they exist.  But they do. Yo wre shown thelegacy infaiton re dlwoer but wre admitted and you asked for more prooEvery tme a policy ow that  it shows that what you el sbullshit youwill ask formore proof. Wellyou got theproof you are going to get.
> 
> You made a claim that if 230 points are taken away from blacks fewer blacks would be amditted into Ivy League  schools. What evidence  do you have to supp that? You have denied that whites even get points much less the points given for legacy. .
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, illogical. You don't know who gives a fuck about whom or why. Stop letting your emotions get the better of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not illogical. This guy doesn't give a fuck about Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I showed you the information about legacy points and you refused to accept they exist.*
> 
> Yes, they exist, as I said before.
> 73 points, not 200.
> 
> *You made a claim that if 230 points are taken away from blacks fewer blacks would be amditted into Ivy League  schools. What evidence  do you have to supp that?*
> 
> They add 230 points and it doesn't help black admissions? Wow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This discussion has ended. I am the OP here. You have been shown that the SAT is part of the process and not the entire process. There was a minimum of 160 legacy points, not 73, but that doesn't really matter anymore in this discussion.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
Click to expand...


*This discussion has ended.*

No it hasn't.

*You have been shown that the SAT is part of the process and not the entire process.*

Who claimed it was the entire process? Where? Link?
*
There was a minimum of 160 legacy points, not 73*

Your link showed 73.

_Of the 3,478 profiles which responded to the legacy question, legacy profiles scored *1870 *on the SAT versus *1943 *for nonlegacy students._

_The trend remained for students who were accepted into top 25 schools (as ranked by the US News & World Report), where legacy students scored 2133 versus 2156 for nonlegacy students.

No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
_
Were you lying when you pulled 160 out of your ass, or stupid?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I showed you the information about legacy points and you refused to accept they exist.  But they do. Yo wre shown thelegacy infaiton re dlwoer but wre admitted and you asked for more prooEvery tme a policy ow that  it shows that what you el sbullshit youwill ask formore proof. Wellyou got theproof you are going to get.
> 
> You made a claim that if 230 points are taken away from blacks fewer blacks would be amditted into Ivy League  schools. What evidence  do you have to supp that? You have denied that whites even get points much less the points given for legacy. .
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make.*
> 
> Why? Because they're a minority harmed by AA?
> *
> The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery.*
> 
> And the thread is about the practice of discriminating against whites and Asians to admit undeserving blacks to colleges they wouldn't otherwise qualify to attend.
> 
> *You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population*
> 
> When your grades and test scores are really high, you can go to an Ivy League school.
> Or if your grades and scores aren't high enough, but you're black.........
> 
> *And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests.*
> 
> You bet! And that's awesome!!!
> The issue is when some people with high scores and grades don't get admitted in order to admit blacks with lower scores and grades than the rejected students.
> *
> Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there.*
> 
> If the 50 point penalty were removed, their admission rate could be 3.5 or 4 times their portion of the population, and that would be alright, but the removal of the 230 point black bonus would reduce the number of blacks admitted. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give a fuck about Asians. Shut up.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Again, illogical. You don't know who gives a fuck about whom or why. Stop letting your emotions get the better of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not illogical. This guy doesn't give a fuck about Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I showed you the information about legacy points and you refused to accept they exist.*
> 
> Yes, they exist, as I said before.
> 73 points, not 200.
> 
> *You made a claim that if 230 points are taken away from blacks fewer blacks would be amditted into Ivy League  schools. What evidence  do you have to supp that?*
> 
> They add 230 points and it doesn't help black admissions? Wow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This discussion has ended. I am the OP here. You have been shown that the SAT is part of the process and not the entire process. There was a minimum of 160 legacy points, not 73, but that doesn't really matter anymore in this discussion.
> 
> The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?
Click to expand...


*The first question is, how did redlining benefit blacks more than whites?*

Who said it did?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are whites benefitting from that no one else is today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't read the Teflon theory of  history did you? Things just don't magically stop just because a law was changed or because you believe it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't answer my question. Some people benefit more because of class, money talks, but not because of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked to describe how redlining has benefitted whites today. You have failed to answer that question.  We are now going to talk about laws and policies not your opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did answer, I said it wasn't benefitting whites today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it does and in fact  you benefitted from it in your own lifetime. This is not about your opinion anymore. You go do some research on redlining and how long it was done, if it continues and how it effects property values today, then tell me how whites are not benefitting from redlining now. Read about what is called retail redlining then explain to me how whites are not benefitting today from redlining.
> 
> *Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a term for the phenomenon he's describing: retail redlining. The practice is a more recent and less studied variation on redlining as it's been historically recognized in the housing sector. In the context of retail, grocery stores, and restaurants, redlining refers to the "spatially discriminatory practice" of not serving certain communities because of their ethnic or racial composition, rather than their economic prospects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Retail Redlining: One of the Most Pervasive Forms of Racism Left in America?
Click to expand...


Retailers don't like to put stores in poor, high crime areas.

How do whites benefit from that?


----------



## Iceweasel

IM2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The jackass still doesn't understand white people are not going to feel bad about tit today unless they are liberals. Then maybe you have a shot at getting some money, housing, blowjob, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one cares what you don't feel. Thing is that you whites have always got special favors and now you whine about others supposedly getting what whites have always got. So then if you don't feel bad about you getting them, shut the fuck up about others doing the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one whining, you can't spin it away. But you can be upset, butthurt, victimized, traumatized, etc. Losers need excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yada, yada. Explain how whites have benefitted from redlining.
> 
> You don't have the guts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I worked for what I have you stupid asshole. You think you can reconstruct my life to fit your dank racist world view? I had a black elecrtician in my shop, same rank as me, couldn't hook up a light switch and your maggot brain thinks I was benefited? People could die and you still wouldn't be able to connect the dots. Anyone that cares what you say is a loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah right. My racist world view. Yeah right. You worked and not one tine in your life have you benefitted from being white. And of course the usual white tale of how you and a black person worked the same job but the black person couldn't do even the bare minimum of what it take but stlll got the same job. Sure, I believe that.  I've heard it a million times
> 
> You are the one who decided I've done nothing and I am a loser because I have stated the reality of how you whites have done. I couldn't be a successful man who has built a business from nothing and helped build 2 others. Oh no I could not be a mastered degreed college graduate with 32 years of work and research in my field. No, I had to be the whining loser because I dare speak out on continuing white racism.
> 
> You've listened to far too many of those right wing maggots on the radio and TV. I've been a very successful man. I retired actually 4 years ago now. At 52. YOU are a loser. You are a loser because you can't face the truth.
Click to expand...

You think like a loser and that's what it takes to be a loser. I spoke the truth and you can't handle it because it doesn't fit your racist views.


----------



## MizMolly

He quit responding because his posts made no sense.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If the majority of students of a university are white they are not being discriminated against in admissions.*
> 
> All it takes is 50.1% whites, even though whites are more than 50.1% of the population? LOL!
> 
> To make an honest assessment, you'd have to look at white applicants at a certain test score, black applicants at the same score and compare acceptance rates of those equivalent students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what leads to the 230 point number.
> 
> 
> Which completely PROVES anti-white discrimination.
> 
> And this guy claims to have a masters? What the fuck does that say about higher education in this country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no ant white discrimination. You keep talking about 8 colleges out of 3,000  where maybe 7-8 percent of the students are black the majority of students are white and you whine about some bullshit that doesn't exist even if the 230 points are given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS the way it is. If there is any discrimination taking place in admissions, every CURRENT study indicates that it is Asian students who are most at risk.
> 
> What he is doing is ignoring that glaring fact from the same study from 2004(13 years ago) that he posted, attempting to spin it to look like the admission of literally ANY black student is at the expense of MASSIVE numbers of white students.
> 
> It's laughable that he is still on a soapbox about proven BULLSHIT.
> 
> Opinion | White Students’ Unfair Advantage in Admissions
Click to expand...



As always, I am not responsible for the voices in your head. NONE of the crazy you attribute to me, has anything to actually do with me or anything I said.


Please try again.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All of the Ivy League schools have truly **holistic admissions**, so keep SAT scores in perspective and realize that they are just one part of the admissions equation. Perfect 800s across the board don't guarantee admission if other parts of your application are weak.* Admissions officers will want to see a strong academic record, a winning essay, meaningful extracurricular activities and good letters of recommendation. A particularly compelling personal story or amazing special talent can partially make up for SAT scores that are below the norm for a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions
> 
> Your and Corrells entire argument has been about SAT scores. As you see here SAT scores are just one part of the admission process. It is not the sole determinant of admission. Therefore your entire argument is dead.
Click to expand...





My god, your twisting to avoid understanding a simple fact.


All else being equal, the black student can have 230 less sat points and have an equal chance of being admitted as the white student.


NOTHING in that statement implies or suggest in any fashion that SAT scores are the sole determining factor.


YOur post is utterly senseless.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't taking about slavery and we aren't taking about anything outside of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery had very much to do with "outside of America" as well,  and if your having a conversation with people ,  you dont just get to demand every aspect of what they can and cannot bring to the conversation. If you want that its just a monologue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I am not talking about slavery, I can demand what the fuck I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are representing yourself very, very poorly here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let a bunch of illogical comments get made to tell me this. You are not my evaluator son. You're just another dumb ass white pretending to be non racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, you are just lashing out blindly. Get a hold of yourself and start over. It's not too late to admit your errors and present yourself as a reasonable person. State your case with calm reason and logic and people will respond in kind. Continue to act like a screeching lunatic and you will soon be nothing but fodder for the flame zone.
Click to expand...



He can't.

If he admitted any validity to the opposing viewpoint, he would be repudiating all of his life's work, offending his professional allies and likely pissing off many of his personal friends.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.


You're an idiot.


----------



## IM2

o





Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery had very much to do with "outside of America" as well,  and if your having a conversation with people ,  you dont just get to demand every aspect of what they can and cannot bring to the conversation. If you want that its just a monologue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I am not talking about slavery, I can demand what the fuck I want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are representing yourself very, very poorly here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let a bunch of illogical comments get made to tell me this. You are not my evaluator son. You're just another dumb ass white pretending to be non racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, you are just lashing out blindly. Get a hold of yourself and start over. It's not too late to admit your errors and present yourself as a reasonable person. State your case with calm reason and logic and people will respond in kind. Continue to act like a screeching lunatic and you will soon be nothing but fodder for the flame zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He can't.
> 
> If he admitted any validity to the opposing viewpoint, he would be repudiating all of his life's work, offending his professional allies and likely pissing off many of his personal friends.
Click to expand...


There is no validity to your veiwpoint.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what leads to the 230 point number.
> 
> 
> Which completely PROVES anti-white discrimination.
> 
> And this guy claims to have a masters? What the fuck does that say about higher education in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no ant white discrimination. You keep talking about 8 colleges out of 3,000  where maybe 7-8 percent of the students are black the majority of students are white and you whine about some bullshit that doesn't exist even if the 230 points are given.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS the way it is. If there is any discrimination taking place in admissions, every CURRENT study indicates that it is Asian students who are most at risk.
> 
> What he is doing is ignoring that glaring fact from the same study from 2004(13 years ago) that he posted, attempting to spin it to look like the admission of literally ANY black student is at the expense of MASSIVE numbers of white students.
> 
> It's laughable that he is still on a soapbox about proven BULLSHIT.
> 
> Opinion | White Students’ Unfair Advantage in Admissions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I am not responsible for the voices in your head. NONE of the crazy you attribute to me, has anything to actually do with me or anything I said.
> 
> 
> Please try again.
Click to expand...


No need to venture down YOUR path of persecution again.

If you happened to be an Asian student who was actually  being affected by the information in  numerous studies out there, including the one you posted,  then I might have some empathy, but you trying to ride on the coattails of their challenges relating to fainess in college admissions,  does in fact effectively  remove the mask from your psychosis.

There is nothing in this thread to "try again" for where you are concerned.

Carry on.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All of the Ivy League schools have truly **holistic admissions**, so keep SAT scores in perspective and realize that they are just one part of the admissions equation. Perfect 800s across the board don't guarantee admission if other parts of your application are weak.* Admissions officers will want to see a strong academic record, a winning essay, meaningful extracurricular activities and good letters of recommendation. A particularly compelling personal story or amazing special talent can partially make up for SAT scores that are below the norm for a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions
> 
> Your and Corrells entire argument has been about SAT scores. As you see here SAT scores are just one part of the admission process. It is not the sole determinant of admission. Therefore your entire argument is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, your twisting to avoid understanding a simple fact.
> 
> 
> All else being equal, the black student can have 230 less sat points and have an equal chance of being admitted as the white student.
> 
> 
> NOTHING in that statement implies or suggest in any fashion that SAT scores are the sole determining factor.
> 
> 
> YOur post is utterly senseless.
Click to expand...


*Thus beginneth todays lesson.*

You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website. The Ivy League doesn;'t say that. In fact your information is derived from a person who runs the H2 Academy and assumes racial bias is part of the process. There is no black bonus, the person named Ann Lee claims one by calling it that.

Some Asians who ae being dumb refuse to understand they are also benefactors of Affirmative Action. An Asian would npt be allowed entrance into these schools without the policy. More Asians would not be admitted if the policy ends.

Asians Penalized 50 Points On SAT – Black Students Given 230 Bonus Points…

You see this stereotype by whites about the Asan being the model minority is not new.

*The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans*




> To combat racism, minorities in the United States have





> often attempted to portray themselves as upstanding citizens capable of assimilating into mainstream culture. Asian Americans were no different, Wu writes. Some, like the Chinese, sought respectability by promoting stories about their obedient children and their traditional family values. The Japanese pointed to their wartime service as proof of their shared Americanness.
> 
> African Americans in the 1940s made very similar appeals. But in the postwar moment, Wu argues, it was only convenient for political leaders to hear the Asian voices.
> 
> The model minority narrative may have started with Asian Americans, but it was quickly co-opted by white politicians who saw it as a tool to win allies in the Cold War. Discrimination was not a good look on the international stage. Embracing Asian Americans “provided a powerful means for the United States to proclaim itself a racial democracy and thereby credentialed to assume the leadership of the free world,” Wu writes. Stories about Asian American success were turned into propaganda.
> 
> By the 1960s, anxieties about the civil right movement caused white Americans to further invest in positive portrayals of Asian Americans. The image of the hard-working Asian became an extremely convenient way to deny the demands of African Americans. As Wu describes in her book, both liberal and conservative politicians pumped up the image of Asian Americans as a way to shift the blame for black poverty. If Asians could find success within the system, politicians asked, why couldn’t African Americans?
> 
> “The insinuation was that hard work along with unwavering faith in the government and liberal democracy as opposed to political protest were the keys to overcoming racial barriers as well as achieving full citizenship,” she writes.



The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans

So as I have said before stop using asians for your argument because you don't give a damn about them. Yu ae only trying to cite what you whote folks have made up about Asians to try denying the truth of what us black folks say about your racism.

*The real secret to Asian American success was not education*



> “The widespread assumption is that Asian Americans came to the United States very disadvantaged, and they wound up advantaged through extraordinary investments in their children’s education,” says Brown University economist Nathaniel Hilger.
> 
> But that's not what really happened, he says.
> 
> Hilger recently used old census records to trace the fortunes of whites, blacks and Asians who were born in California during the early- to mid-20th century. He found that educational gains had little to do with how Asian Americans managed to close the wage gap with whites by the 1970s.
> 
> 
> Instead, his research suggests that society simply became less racist toward Asians.








The real secret to Asian American success was not education

So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.

*Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’




> But some will maintain that this is all talk of the past, that this history says little about the present-day realities of Asian-Americans. They might note that in 1965 Congress rid racial discrimination from immigration and naturalization law. The convictions of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu, furthermore, were overturned in the 1980s and Japanese-Americans received reparations for internment around that same time. Racism barely scars the lives of Asian-Americans, these folk might insist, noting that America regards them as a so-called “model minority.”





> In the 1960s, when articulated grievances against anti-black bigotry roiled throughout the American landscape, some leading white intellectuals, through the mainstream media, championed the idea that Asian-Americans constituted a model minority. The model minority myth holds that Asian-Americans are an incredibly successful group generally because of their personal responsibility and law-abiding behavior.
> 
> In 1966, the _U.S. News & World Report_, for instance, wrote, “At a time when Americans are awash in worry over the plight of racial minorities — one such minority, the nation’s 300,000 Chinese Americans, is winning wealth and respect by dint of its own hard work … Still being taught in Chinatown is the old idea that people should depend on their own efforts — not a welfare check—in order to reach America’s ‘promised land.’” The national press pumped out similar stories lauding Asian-Americans and indirectly scolding blacks, while scholarly work validating the model minority stereotype blanketed social science journals. Fifty years later, the model minority stereotype appears true both inside and outside the Asian-American population.
> 
> But the model minority stereotype is a myth that white supremacy devised partly to defend American society from the charges of racism leveled by black folk and those sympathetic to their complaints.
> 
> The model minority myth, furthermore, convinces citizens and power holders that Asian-Americans harbor no real need for government assistance. “The portrayal of Asian Americans as successful,” Seattle University School of Law professor Robert S. Chang wrote, “permits the general public, government officials, and the judiciary to ignore or marginalize the contemporary needs of Asian Americans.”
> 
> Besides this sort of neglect, Asian-Americans face active discrimination. *Approximately 30 percent of Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders reported that they had endured discrimination in the workplace, the highest reporting percentage of any racial group.* Blacks were second at 26 percent.
> 
> The primary reason for this employment discrimination is that Asian-Americans are often deemed unsuited for high-ranking management positions.



Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too

I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.

*'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*



> A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:
> 
> "Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"
> 
> Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.



'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks

We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.

Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.



> A contributor at _The_ _Amherst Student_ points out that recruited athletes get a bonus of 200 points, while legacy students receive a bonus of 160 points.



There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.

The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?

Thus endeth the lesson.


----------



## Mudda

Montrovant said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were brought from a shit hole called Africa and brought here. You weren't able to construct your own civilized society, so we're letting you in on ours. Your complaint is that it took too long. Tough, just suck it up princess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that shit hole called Africa.  The whole continent, a shit hole!  I'm sure you've traveled around it extensively to make that judgement.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell by the boatloads of them escaping to Europe every day.
> 
> But just curious, which part(s) of Africa aren't total shit holes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been to Africa, so I can't really say.  I find it hard to believe an entire continent is a shit hole, however.
> 
> But here's some links to places in Africa that are, at least according to the articles, nice places to live or visit:
> Find out Where's the Most Liveable Cities in Africa
> Best of urban Africa: 10 cities worth going to | CNN Travel
> 26 of the most stunning spots in Africa | CNN Travel
> 
> I also notice you haven't mentioned any of your experiences in Africa from which you formed the opinion that the whole continent is a shit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell that Africa is shit by the fact that the freed slaves wouldn't even go back there.
> US blacks don't want to move back either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's illogical and ridiculous.  There are many places that aren't shit holes that I am not moving to.  Not moving somewhere doesn't make the place you aren't moving to a shit hole.  Nor is the quality of the place you are living the only consideration when it comes to moving, particularly when moving to a different country or even continent.
> 
> Do you think it would have been easy for freed slaves to pack up, find passage, and go to somewhere in Africa, then settle down and make a life there?
> 
> Your argument seems to be that, because someone doesn't want to (or finds it difficult to) move to a place with a different language and different culture, a place which doesn't have the friends and family that live where the person currently resides, that place they don't move to is shit.
Click to expand...

Nobody migrates to Africa, but Africans come here in droves. WTF more proof do you need? Go through the countries one by one and check it out: Egypt = a mess, Libya = not even worth wasting bombs on anymore, Sudan = they're all starving, ...

So please, name me a couple of countries that nobody migrates to, that they have massive outflow of migrants to other countries, and that isn't a shit hole.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I am not talking about slavery, I can demand what the fuck I want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are representing yourself very, very poorly here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You let a bunch of illogical comments get made to tell me this. You are not my evaluator son. You're just another dumb ass white pretending to be non racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, you are just lashing out blindly. Get a hold of yourself and start over. It's not too late to admit your errors and present yourself as a reasonable person. State your case with calm reason and logic and people will respond in kind. Continue to act like a screeching lunatic and you will soon be nothing but fodder for the flame zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He can't.
> 
> If he admitted any validity to the opposing viewpoint, he would be repudiating all of his life's work, offending his professional allies and likely pissing off many of his personal friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no validity to your veiwpoint.
Click to expand...



Says the man who's viewpoint is based on pretending to NOT understand grade school math.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no ant white discrimination. You keep talking about 8 colleges out of 3,000  where maybe 7-8 percent of the students are black the majority of students are white and you whine about some bullshit that doesn't exist even if the 230 points are given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS the way it is. If there is any discrimination taking place in admissions, every CURRENT study indicates that it is Asian students who are most at risk.
> 
> What he is doing is ignoring that glaring fact from the same study from 2004(13 years ago) that he posted, attempting to spin it to look like the admission of literally ANY black student is at the expense of MASSIVE numbers of white students.
> 
> It's laughable that he is still on a soapbox about proven BULLSHIT.
> 
> Opinion | White Students’ Unfair Advantage in Admissions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I am not responsible for the voices in your head. NONE of the crazy you attribute to me, has anything to actually do with me or anything I said.
> 
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to venture down YOUR path of persecution again.
> 
> If you happened to be an Asian student who was actually  being affected by the information in  numerous studies out there, including the one you posted,  then I might have some empathy, but you trying to ride on the coattails of their challenges relating to fainess in college admissions,  does in fact effectively  remove the mask from your psychosis.
> 
> There is nothing in this thread to "try again" for where you are concerned.
> 
> Carry on.
Click to expand...



That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against. 



It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS the way it is. If there is any discrimination taking place in admissions, every CURRENT study indicates that it is Asian students who are most at risk.
> 
> What he is doing is ignoring that glaring fact from the same study from 2004(13 years ago) that he posted, attempting to spin it to look like the admission of literally ANY black student is at the expense of MASSIVE numbers of white students.
> 
> It's laughable that he is still on a soapbox about proven BULLSHIT.
> 
> Opinion | White Students’ Unfair Advantage in Admissions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I am not responsible for the voices in your head. NONE of the crazy you attribute to me, has anything to actually do with me or anything I said.
> 
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to venture down YOUR path of persecution again.
> 
> If you happened to be an Asian student who was actually  being affected by the information in  numerous studies out there, including the one you posted,  then I might have some empathy, but you trying to ride on the coattails of their challenges relating to fainess in college admissions,  does in fact effectively  remove the mask from your psychosis.
> 
> There is nothing in this thread to "try again" for where you are concerned.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
Click to expand...


I have more than one computer, so finding one is not an issue. What matters is the information that you use it to find. 

"Credible"  studies point to the fact that Asians are discriminated against in college admissions in favor of whites. 

But you refuse to acknowledge that fact.

Why?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, his research suggests that society simply became less racist toward Asians.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some will maintain that this is all talk of the past, that this history says little about the present-day realities of Asian-Americans. They might note that in 1965 Congress rid racial discrimination from immigration and naturalization law. The convictions of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu, furthermore, were overturned in the 1980s and Japanese-Americans received reparations for internment around that same time. Racism barely scars the lives of Asian-Americans, these folk might insist, noting that America regards them as a so-called “model minority.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1960s, when articulated grievances against anti-black bigotry roiled throughout the American landscape, some leading white intellectuals, through the mainstream media, championed the idea that Asian-Americans constituted a model minority. The model minority myth holds that Asian-Americans are an incredibly successful group generally because of their personal responsibility and law-abiding behavior.
> 
> In 1966, the _U.S. News & World Report_, for instance, wrote, “At a time when Americans are awash in worry over the plight of racial minorities — one such minority, the nation’s 300,000 Chinese Americans, is winning wealth and respect by dint of its own hard work … Still being taught in Chinatown is the old idea that people should depend on their own efforts — not a welfare check—in order to reach America’s ‘promised land.’” The national press pumped out similar stories lauding Asian-Americans and indirectly scolding blacks, while scholarly work validating the model minority stereotype blanketed social science journals. Fifty years later, the model minority stereotype appears true both inside and outside the Asian-American population.
> 
> But the model minority stereotype is a myth that white supremacy devised partly to defend American society from the charges of racism leveled by black folk and those sympathetic to their complaints.
> 
> The model minority myth, furthermore, convinces citizens and power holders that Asian-Americans harbor no real need for government assistance. “The portrayal of Asian Americans as successful,” Seattle University School of Law professor Robert S. Chang wrote, “permits the general public, government officials, and the judiciary to ignore or marginalize the contemporary needs of Asian Americans.”
> 
> Besides this sort of neglect, Asian-Americans face active discrimination. *Approximately 30 percent of Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders reported that they had endured discrimination in the workplace, the highest reporting percentage of any racial group.* Blacks were second at 26 percent.
> 
> The primary reason for this employment discrimination is that Asian-Americans are often deemed unsuited for high-ranking management positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:
> 
> "Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"
> 
> Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contributor at _The_ _Amherst Student_ points out that recruited athletes get a bonus of 200 points, while legacy students receive a bonus of 160 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Why are egalitarians so stupid?

Just because there's some income disparities between different demographics, doesn't automatically mean it's from discrimination.

Yes, your chart shows that Whites with professional, and advanced degrees have more income.

But, does that mean that they all have the same degrees? some advanced degree fields pay more than others.

One demographic might be more skilled too, just because 2 people have the same degree, doesn't necessarily mean they have the same qualifications to make a business money.

Furthermore a lot of money can be generated from investments, maybe each group saves money for investments in a different manner.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All of the Ivy League schools have truly **holistic admissions**, so keep SAT scores in perspective and realize that they are just one part of the admissions equation. Perfect 800s across the board don't guarantee admission if other parts of your application are weak.* Admissions officers will want to see a strong academic record, a winning essay, meaningful extracurricular activities and good letters of recommendation. A particularly compelling personal story or amazing special talent can partially make up for SAT scores that are below the norm for a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions
> 
> Your and Corrells entire argument has been about SAT scores. As you see here SAT scores are just one part of the admission process. It is not the sole determinant of admission. Therefore your entire argument is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, your twisting to avoid understanding a simple fact.
> 
> 
> All else being equal, the black student can have 230 less sat points and have an equal chance of being admitted as the white student.
> 
> 
> NOTHING in that statement implies or suggest in any fashion that SAT scores are the sole determining factor.
> 
> 
> YOur post is utterly senseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thus beginneth todays lesson.*
> 
> You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website. The Ivy League doesn;'t say that. In fact your information is derived from a person who runs the H2 Academy and assumes racial bias is part of the process. There is no black bonus, the person named Ann Lee claims one by calling it that.
> 
> Some Asians who ae being dumb refuse to understand they are also benefactors of Affirmative Action. An Asian would npt be allowed entrance into these schools without the policy. More Asians would not be admitted if the policy ends.
> 
> Asians Penalized 50 Points On SAT – Black Students Given 230 Bonus Points…
> 
> You see this stereotype by whites about the Asan being the model minority is not new.
> 
> *The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To combat racism, minorities in the United States have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> often attempted to portray themselves as upstanding citizens capable of assimilating into mainstream culture. Asian Americans were no different, Wu writes. Some, like the Chinese, sought respectability by promoting stories about their obedient children and their traditional family values. The Japanese pointed to their wartime service as proof of their shared Americanness.
> 
> African Americans in the 1940s made very similar appeals. But in the postwar moment, Wu argues, it was only convenient for political leaders to hear the Asian voices.
> 
> The model minority narrative may have started with Asian Americans, but it was quickly co-opted by white politicians who saw it as a tool to win allies in the Cold War. Discrimination was not a good look on the international stage. Embracing Asian Americans “provided a powerful means for the United States to proclaim itself a racial democracy and thereby credentialed to assume the leadership of the free world,” Wu writes. Stories about Asian American success were turned into propaganda.
> 
> By the 1960s, anxieties about the civil right movement caused white Americans to further invest in positive portrayals of Asian Americans. The image of the hard-working Asian became an extremely convenient way to deny the demands of African Americans. As Wu describes in her book, both liberal and conservative politicians pumped up the image of Asian Americans as a way to shift the blame for black poverty. If Asians could find success within the system, politicians asked, why couldn’t African Americans?
> 
> “The insinuation was that hard work along with unwavering faith in the government and liberal democracy as opposed to political protest were the keys to overcoming racial barriers as well as achieving full citizenship,” she writes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans
> 
> So as I have said before stop using asians for your argument because you don't give a damn about them. Yu ae only trying to cite what you whote folks have made up about Asians to try denying the truth of what us black folks say about your racism.
> 
> *The real secret to Asian American success was not education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The widespread assumption is that Asian Americans came to the United States very disadvantaged, and they wound up advantaged through extraordinary investments in their children’s education,” says Brown University economist Nathaniel Hilger.
> 
> But that's not what really happened, he says.
> 
> Hilger recently used old census records to trace the fortunes of whites, blacks and Asians who were born in California during the early- to mid-20th century. He found that educational gains had little to do with how Asian Americans managed to close the wage gap with whites by the 1970s.
> 
> 
> Instead, his research suggests that society simply became less racist toward Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some will maintain that this is all talk of the past, that this history says little about the present-day realities of Asian-Americans. They might note that in 1965 Congress rid racial discrimination from immigration and naturalization law. The convictions of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu, furthermore, were overturned in the 1980s and Japanese-Americans received reparations for internment around that same time. Racism barely scars the lives of Asian-Americans, these folk might insist, noting that America regards them as a so-called “model minority.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1960s, when articulated grievances against anti-black bigotry roiled throughout the American landscape, some leading white intellectuals, through the mainstream media, championed the idea that Asian-Americans constituted a model minority. The model minority myth holds that Asian-Americans are an incredibly successful group generally because of their personal responsibility and law-abiding behavior.
> 
> In 1966, the _U.S. News & World Report_, for instance, wrote, “At a time when Americans are awash in worry over the plight of racial minorities — one such minority, the nation’s 300,000 Chinese Americans, is winning wealth and respect by dint of its own hard work … Still being taught in Chinatown is the old idea that people should depend on their own efforts — not a welfare check—in order to reach America’s ‘promised land.’” The national press pumped out similar stories lauding Asian-Americans and indirectly scolding blacks, while scholarly work validating the model minority stereotype blanketed social science journals. Fifty years later, the model minority stereotype appears true both inside and outside the Asian-American population.
> 
> But the model minority stereotype is a myth that white supremacy devised partly to defend American society from the charges of racism leveled by black folk and those sympathetic to their complaints.
> 
> The model minority myth, furthermore, convinces citizens and power holders that Asian-Americans harbor no real need for government assistance. “The portrayal of Asian Americans as successful,” Seattle University School of Law professor Robert S. Chang wrote, “permits the general public, government officials, and the judiciary to ignore or marginalize the contemporary needs of Asian Americans.”
> 
> Besides this sort of neglect, Asian-Americans face active discrimination. *Approximately 30 percent of Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders reported that they had endured discrimination in the workplace, the highest reporting percentage of any racial group.* Blacks were second at 26 percent.
> 
> The primary reason for this employment discrimination is that Asian-Americans are often deemed unsuited for high-ranking management positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:
> 
> "Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"
> 
> Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contributor at _The_ _Amherst Student_ points out that recruited athletes get a bonus of 200 points, while legacy students receive a bonus of 160 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
Click to expand...


*You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website.*

https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf

DERP!

_After California passed Proposition 209 in 1996, which prohibited universities from considering race in admissions, Asian first-year enrollment at UC Berkeley increased from 37.3 percent in 1995 to 43.6 percent in 2000 to 46.6 percent by 2005. At UCSD, it increased from 35.9 percent in 1995 to 46.9 percent in 2005. (3)_

The Admissions Race | The Amherst Student

Check it out, evidence that Asian students were hurt by the AA preferences given.


*The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?*

Fewer whiners in their neighborhoods?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, his research suggests that society simply became less racist toward Asians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some will maintain that this is all talk of the past, that this history says little about the present-day realities of Asian-Americans. They might note that in 1965 Congress rid racial discrimination from immigration and naturalization law. The convictions of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu, furthermore, were overturned in the 1980s and Japanese-Americans received reparations for internment around that same time. Racism barely scars the lives of Asian-Americans, these folk might insist, noting that America regards them as a so-called “model minority.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1960s, when articulated grievances against anti-black bigotry roiled throughout the American landscape, some leading white intellectuals, through the mainstream media, championed the idea that Asian-Americans constituted a model minority. The model minority myth holds that Asian-Americans are an incredibly successful group generally because of their personal responsibility and law-abiding behavior.
> 
> In 1966, the _U.S. News & World Report_, for instance, wrote, “At a time when Americans are awash in worry over the plight of racial minorities — one such minority, the nation’s 300,000 Chinese Americans, is winning wealth and respect by dint of its own hard work … Still being taught in Chinatown is the old idea that people should depend on their own efforts — not a welfare check—in order to reach America’s ‘promised land.’” The national press pumped out similar stories lauding Asian-Americans and indirectly scolding blacks, while scholarly work validating the model minority stereotype blanketed social science journals. Fifty years later, the model minority stereotype appears true both inside and outside the Asian-American population.
> 
> But the model minority stereotype is a myth that white supremacy devised partly to defend American society from the charges of racism leveled by black folk and those sympathetic to their complaints.
> 
> The model minority myth, furthermore, convinces citizens and power holders that Asian-Americans harbor no real need for government assistance. “The portrayal of Asian Americans as successful,” Seattle University School of Law professor Robert S. Chang wrote, “permits the general public, government officials, and the judiciary to ignore or marginalize the contemporary needs of Asian Americans.”
> 
> Besides this sort of neglect, Asian-Americans face active discrimination. *Approximately 30 percent of Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders reported that they had endured discrimination in the workplace, the highest reporting percentage of any racial group.* Blacks were second at 26 percent.
> 
> The primary reason for this employment discrimination is that Asian-Americans are often deemed unsuited for high-ranking management positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:
> 
> "Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"
> 
> Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contributor at _The_ _Amherst Student_ points out that recruited athletes get a bonus of 200 points, while legacy students receive a bonus of 160 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are egalitarians so stupid?
> 
> Just because there's some income disparities between different demographics, doesn't automatically mean it's from discrimination.
> 
> Yes, your chart shows that Whites with professional, and advanced degrees have more income.
> 
> But, does that mean that they all have the same degrees? some advanced degree fields pay more than others.
> 
> One demographic might be more skilled too, just because 2 people have the same degree, doesn't necessarily mean they have the same qualifications to make a business money.
> 
> Furthermore a lot of money can be generated from investments, maybe each group saves money for investments in a different manner.
Click to expand...


When there is a continuing record of discrimination  between those demographics then if there are disparities it's  most cases will be due to discrimination. When there is the record of discrimination that has occurred here a disparity in kill due to demographics may also vey well be due to .racism.

And you can drop the investment argument.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All of the Ivy League schools have truly **holistic admissions**, so keep SAT scores in perspective and realize that they are just one part of the admissions equation. Perfect 800s across the board don't guarantee admission if other parts of your application are weak.* Admissions officers will want to see a strong academic record, a winning essay, meaningful extracurricular activities and good letters of recommendation. A particularly compelling personal story or amazing special talent can partially make up for SAT scores that are below the norm for a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions
> 
> Your and Corrells entire argument has been about SAT scores. As you see here SAT scores are just one part of the admission process. It is not the sole determinant of admission. Therefore your entire argument is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, your twisting to avoid understanding a simple fact.
> 
> 
> All else being equal, the black student can have 230 less sat points and have an equal chance of being admitted as the white student.
> 
> 
> NOTHING in that statement implies or suggest in any fashion that SAT scores are the sole determining factor.
> 
> 
> YOur post is utterly senseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thus beginneth todays lesson.*
> 
> You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website. The Ivy League doesn;'t say that. In fact your information is derived from a person who runs the H2 Academy and assumes racial bias is part of the process. There is no black bonus, the person named Ann Lee claims one by calling it that.
> 
> Some Asians who ae being dumb refuse to understand they are also benefactors of Affirmative Action. An Asian would npt be allowed entrance into these schools without the policy. More Asians would not be admitted if the policy ends.
> 
> Asians Penalized 50 Points On SAT – Black Students Given 230 Bonus Points…
> 
> You see this stereotype by whites about the Asan being the model minority is not new.
> 
> *The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To combat racism, minorities in the United States have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> often attempted to portray themselves as upstanding citizens capable of assimilating into mainstream culture. Asian Americans were no different, Wu writes. Some, like the Chinese, sought respectability by promoting stories about their obedient children and their traditional family values. The Japanese pointed to their wartime service as proof of their shared Americanness.
> 
> African Americans in the 1940s made very similar appeals. But in the postwar moment, Wu argues, it was only convenient for political leaders to hear the Asian voices.
> 
> The model minority narrative may have started with Asian Americans, but it was quickly co-opted by white politicians who saw it as a tool to win allies in the Cold War. Discrimination was not a good look on the international stage. Embracing Asian Americans “provided a powerful means for the United States to proclaim itself a racial democracy and thereby credentialed to assume the leadership of the free world,” Wu writes. Stories about Asian American success were turned into propaganda.
> 
> By the 1960s, anxieties about the civil right movement caused white Americans to further invest in positive portrayals of Asian Americans. The image of the hard-working Asian became an extremely convenient way to deny the demands of African Americans. As Wu describes in her book, both liberal and conservative politicians pumped up the image of Asian Americans as a way to shift the blame for black poverty. If Asians could find success within the system, politicians asked, why couldn’t African Americans?
> 
> “The insinuation was that hard work along with unwavering faith in the government and liberal democracy as opposed to political protest were the keys to overcoming racial barriers as well as achieving full citizenship,” she writes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans
> 
> So as I have said before stop using asians for your argument because you don't give a damn about them. Yu ae only trying to cite what you whote folks have made up about Asians to try denying the truth of what us black folks say about your racism.
> 
> *The real secret to Asian American success was not education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The widespread assumption is that Asian Americans came to the United States very disadvantaged, and they wound up advantaged through extraordinary investments in their children’s education,” says Brown University economist Nathaniel Hilger.
> 
> But that's not what really happened, he says.
> 
> Hilger recently used old census records to trace the fortunes of whites, blacks and Asians who were born in California during the early- to mid-20th century. He found that educational gains had little to do with how Asian Americans managed to close the wage gap with whites by the 1970s.
> 
> 
> Instead, his research suggests that society simply became less racist toward Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some will maintain that this is all talk of the past, that this history says little about the present-day realities of Asian-Americans. They might note that in 1965 Congress rid racial discrimination from immigration and naturalization law. The convictions of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu, furthermore, were overturned in the 1980s and Japanese-Americans received reparations for internment around that same time. Racism barely scars the lives of Asian-Americans, these folk might insist, noting that America regards them as a so-called “model minority.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1960s, when articulated grievances against anti-black bigotry roiled throughout the American landscape, some leading white intellectuals, through the mainstream media, championed the idea that Asian-Americans constituted a model minority. The model minority myth holds that Asian-Americans are an incredibly successful group generally because of their personal responsibility and law-abiding behavior.
> 
> In 1966, the _U.S. News & World Report_, for instance, wrote, “At a time when Americans are awash in worry over the plight of racial minorities — one such minority, the nation’s 300,000 Chinese Americans, is winning wealth and respect by dint of its own hard work … Still being taught in Chinatown is the old idea that people should depend on their own efforts — not a welfare check—in order to reach America’s ‘promised land.’” The national press pumped out similar stories lauding Asian-Americans and indirectly scolding blacks, while scholarly work validating the model minority stereotype blanketed social science journals. Fifty years later, the model minority stereotype appears true both inside and outside the Asian-American population.
> 
> But the model minority stereotype is a myth that white supremacy devised partly to defend American society from the charges of racism leveled by black folk and those sympathetic to their complaints.
> 
> The model minority myth, furthermore, convinces citizens and power holders that Asian-Americans harbor no real need for government assistance. “The portrayal of Asian Americans as successful,” Seattle University School of Law professor Robert S. Chang wrote, “permits the general public, government officials, and the judiciary to ignore or marginalize the contemporary needs of Asian Americans.”
> 
> Besides this sort of neglect, Asian-Americans face active discrimination. *Approximately 30 percent of Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders reported that they had endured discrimination in the workplace, the highest reporting percentage of any racial group.* Blacks were second at 26 percent.
> 
> The primary reason for this employment discrimination is that Asian-Americans are often deemed unsuited for high-ranking management positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:
> 
> "Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"
> 
> Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contributor at _The_ _Amherst Student_ points out that recruited athletes get a bonus of 200 points, while legacy students receive a bonus of 160 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website.*
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> DERP!
> 
> _After California passed Proposition 209 in 1996, which prohibited universities from considering race in admissions, Asian first-year enrollment at UC Berkeley increased from 37.3 percent in 1995 to 43.6 percent in 2000 to 46.6 percent by 2005. At UCSD, it increased from 35.9 percent in 1995 to 46.9 percent in 2005. (3)_
> 
> The Admissions Race | The Amherst Student
> 
> Check it out, evidence that Asian students were hurt by the AA preferences given.
> 
> 
> *The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?*
> 
> Fewer whiners in their neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy. Yo don't know anything about the policy. When you claim the polivy omly probdes blacks with extra
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All of the Ivy League schools have truly **holistic admissions**, so keep SAT scores in perspective and realize that they are just one part of the admissions equation. Perfect 800s across the board don't guarantee admission if other parts of your application are weak.* Admissions officers will want to see a strong academic record, a winning essay, meaningful extracurricular activities and good letters of recommendation. A particularly compelling personal story or amazing special talent can partially make up for SAT scores that are below the norm for a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions
> 
> Your and Corrells entire argument has been about SAT scores. As you see here SAT scores are just one part of the admission process. It is not the sole determinant of admission. Therefore your entire argument is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, your twisting to avoid understanding a simple fact.
> 
> 
> All else being equal, the black student can have 230 less sat points and have an equal chance of being admitted as the white student.
> 
> 
> NOTHING in that statement implies or suggest in any fashion that SAT scores are the sole determining factor.
> 
> 
> YOur post is utterly senseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thus beginneth todays lesson.*
> 
> You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website. The Ivy League doesn;'t say that. In fact your information is derived from a person who runs the H2 Academy and assumes racial bias is part of the process. There is no black bonus, the person named Ann Lee claims one by calling it that.
> 
> Some Asians who ae being dumb refuse to understand they are also benefactors of Affirmative Action. An Asian would npt be allowed entrance into these schools without the policy. More Asians would not be admitted if the policy ends.
> 
> Asians Penalized 50 Points On SAT – Black Students Given 230 Bonus Points…
> 
> You see this stereotype by whites about the Asan being the model minority is not new.
> 
> *The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To combat racism, minorities in the United States have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> often attempted to portray themselves as upstanding citizens capable of assimilating into mainstream culture. Asian Americans were no different, Wu writes. Some, like the Chinese, sought respectability by promoting stories about their obedient children and their traditional family values. The Japanese pointed to their wartime service as proof of their shared Americanness.
> 
> African Americans in the 1940s made very similar appeals. But in the postwar moment, Wu argues, it was only convenient for political leaders to hear the Asian voices.
> 
> The model minority narrative may have started with Asian Americans, but it was quickly co-opted by white politicians who saw it as a tool to win allies in the Cold War. Discrimination was not a good look on the international stage. Embracing Asian Americans “provided a powerful means for the United States to proclaim itself a racial democracy and thereby credentialed to assume the leadership of the free world,” Wu writes. Stories about Asian American success were turned into propaganda.
> 
> By the 1960s, anxieties about the civil right movement caused white Americans to further invest in positive portrayals of Asian Americans. The image of the hard-working Asian became an extremely convenient way to deny the demands of African Americans. As Wu describes in her book, both liberal and conservative politicians pumped up the image of Asian Americans as a way to shift the blame for black poverty. If Asians could find success within the system, politicians asked, why couldn’t African Americans?
> 
> “The insinuation was that hard work along with unwavering faith in the government and liberal democracy as opposed to political protest were the keys to overcoming racial barriers as well as achieving full citizenship,” she writes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans
> 
> So as I have said before stop using asians for your argument because you don't give a damn about them. Yu ae only trying to cite what you whote folks have made up about Asians to try denying the truth of what us black folks say about your racism.
> 
> *The real secret to Asian American success was not education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The widespread assumption is that Asian Americans came to the United States very disadvantaged, and they wound up advantaged through extraordinary investments in their children’s education,” says Brown University economist Nathaniel Hilger.
> 
> But that's not what really happened, he says.
> 
> Hilger recently used old census records to trace the fortunes of whites, blacks and Asians who were born in California during the early- to mid-20th century. He found that educational gains had little to do with how Asian Americans managed to close the wage gap with whites by the 1970s.
> 
> 
> Instead, his research suggests that society simply became less racist toward Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some will maintain that this is all talk of the past, that this history says little about the present-day realities of Asian-Americans. They might note that in 1965 Congress rid racial discrimination from immigration and naturalization law. The convictions of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu, furthermore, were overturned in the 1980s and Japanese-Americans received reparations for internment around that same time. Racism barely scars the lives of Asian-Americans, these folk might insist, noting that America regards them as a so-called “model minority.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1960s, when articulated grievances against anti-black bigotry roiled throughout the American landscape, some leading white intellectuals, through the mainstream media, championed the idea that Asian-Americans constituted a model minority. The model minority myth holds that Asian-Americans are an incredibly successful group generally because of their personal responsibility and law-abiding behavior.
> 
> In 1966, the _U.S. News & World Report_, for instance, wrote, “At a time when Americans are awash in worry over the plight of racial minorities — one such minority, the nation’s 300,000 Chinese Americans, is winning wealth and respect by dint of its own hard work … Still being taught in Chinatown is the old idea that people should depend on their own efforts — not a welfare check—in order to reach America’s ‘promised land.’” The national press pumped out similar stories lauding Asian-Americans and indirectly scolding blacks, while scholarly work validating the model minority stereotype blanketed social science journals. Fifty years later, the model minority stereotype appears true both inside and outside the Asian-American population.
> 
> But the model minority stereotype is a myth that white supremacy devised partly to defend American society from the charges of racism leveled by black folk and those sympathetic to their complaints.
> 
> The model minority myth, furthermore, convinces citizens and power holders that Asian-Americans harbor no real need for government assistance. “The portrayal of Asian Americans as successful,” Seattle University School of Law professor Robert S. Chang wrote, “permits the general public, government officials, and the judiciary to ignore or marginalize the contemporary needs of Asian Americans.”
> 
> Besides this sort of neglect, Asian-Americans face active discrimination. *Approximately 30 percent of Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders reported that they had endured discrimination in the workplace, the highest reporting percentage of any racial group.* Blacks were second at 26 percent.
> 
> The primary reason for this employment discrimination is that Asian-Americans are often deemed unsuited for high-ranking management positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:
> 
> "Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"
> 
> Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contributor at _The_ _Amherst Student_ points out that recruited athletes get a bonus of 200 points, while legacy students receive a bonus of 160 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website.*
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> DERP!
> 
> _After California passed Proposition 209 in 1996, which prohibited universities from considering race in admissions, Asian first-year enrollment at UC Berkeley increased from 37.3 percent in 1995 to 43.6 percent in 2000 to 46.6 percent by 2005. At UCSD, it increased from 35.9 percent in 1995 to 46.9 percent in 2005. (3)_
> 
> The Admissions Race | The Amherst Student
> 
> Check it out, evidence that Asian students were hurt by the AA preferences given.
> 
> 
> *The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?*
> 
> Fewer whiners in their neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You let a bunch of illogical comments get made to tell me this. You are not my evaluator son. You're just another dumb ass white pretending to be non racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, you are just lashing out blindly. Get a hold of yourself and start over. It's not too late to admit your errors and present yourself as a reasonable person. State your case with calm reason and logic and people will respond in kind. Continue to act like a screeching lunatic and you will soon be nothing but fodder for the flame zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He can't.
> 
> If he admitted any validity to the opposing viewpoint, he would be repudiating all of his life's work, offending his professional allies and likely pissing off many of his personal friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no validity to your veiwpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who's viewpoint is based on pretending to NOT understand grade school math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I am not the one making up a reason to cry about something that doesn't happen.
Click to expand...


*Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy.*

Obviously, based on the 50 points they get subtracted from their scores.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions*
> 
> Compare SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions
> 
> Your and Corrells entire argument has been about SAT scores. As you see here SAT scores are just one part of the admission process. It is not the sole determinant of admission. Therefore your entire argument is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, your twisting to avoid understanding a simple fact.
> 
> 
> All else being equal, the black student can have 230 less sat points and have an equal chance of being admitted as the white student.
> 
> 
> NOTHING in that statement implies or suggest in any fashion that SAT scores are the sole determining factor.
> 
> 
> YOur post is utterly senseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thus beginneth todays lesson.*
> 
> You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website. The Ivy League doesn;'t say that. In fact your information is derived from a person who runs the H2 Academy and assumes racial bias is part of the process. There is no black bonus, the person named Ann Lee claims one by calling it that.
> 
> Some Asians who ae being dumb refuse to understand they are also benefactors of Affirmative Action. An Asian would npt be allowed entrance into these schools without the policy. More Asians would not be admitted if the policy ends.
> 
> Asians Penalized 50 Points On SAT – Black Students Given 230 Bonus Points…
> 
> You see this stereotype by whites about the Asan being the model minority is not new.
> 
> *The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To combat racism, minorities in the United States have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> often attempted to portray themselves as upstanding citizens capable of assimilating into mainstream culture. Asian Americans were no different, Wu writes. Some, like the Chinese, sought respectability by promoting stories about their obedient children and their traditional family values. The Japanese pointed to their wartime service as proof of their shared Americanness.
> 
> African Americans in the 1940s made very similar appeals. But in the postwar moment, Wu argues, it was only convenient for political leaders to hear the Asian voices.
> 
> The model minority narrative may have started with Asian Americans, but it was quickly co-opted by white politicians who saw it as a tool to win allies in the Cold War. Discrimination was not a good look on the international stage. Embracing Asian Americans “provided a powerful means for the United States to proclaim itself a racial democracy and thereby credentialed to assume the leadership of the free world,” Wu writes. Stories about Asian American success were turned into propaganda.
> 
> By the 1960s, anxieties about the civil right movement caused white Americans to further invest in positive portrayals of Asian Americans. The image of the hard-working Asian became an extremely convenient way to deny the demands of African Americans. As Wu describes in her book, both liberal and conservative politicians pumped up the image of Asian Americans as a way to shift the blame for black poverty. If Asians could find success within the system, politicians asked, why couldn’t African Americans?
> 
> “The insinuation was that hard work along with unwavering faith in the government and liberal democracy as opposed to political protest were the keys to overcoming racial barriers as well as achieving full citizenship,” she writes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans
> 
> So as I have said before stop using asians for your argument because you don't give a damn about them. Yu ae only trying to cite what you whote folks have made up about Asians to try denying the truth of what us black folks say about your racism.
> 
> *The real secret to Asian American success was not education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The widespread assumption is that Asian Americans came to the United States very disadvantaged, and they wound up advantaged through extraordinary investments in their children’s education,” says Brown University economist Nathaniel Hilger.
> 
> But that's not what really happened, he says.
> 
> Hilger recently used old census records to trace the fortunes of whites, blacks and Asians who were born in California during the early- to mid-20th century. He found that educational gains had little to do with how Asian Americans managed to close the wage gap with whites by the 1970s.
> 
> 
> Instead, his research suggests that society simply became less racist toward Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some will maintain that this is all talk of the past, that this history says little about the present-day realities of Asian-Americans. They might note that in 1965 Congress rid racial discrimination from immigration and naturalization law. The convictions of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu, furthermore, were overturned in the 1980s and Japanese-Americans received reparations for internment around that same time. Racism barely scars the lives of Asian-Americans, these folk might insist, noting that America regards them as a so-called “model minority.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1960s, when articulated grievances against anti-black bigotry roiled throughout the American landscape, some leading white intellectuals, through the mainstream media, championed the idea that Asian-Americans constituted a model minority. The model minority myth holds that Asian-Americans are an incredibly successful group generally because of their personal responsibility and law-abiding behavior.
> 
> In 1966, the _U.S. News & World Report_, for instance, wrote, “At a time when Americans are awash in worry over the plight of racial minorities — one such minority, the nation’s 300,000 Chinese Americans, is winning wealth and respect by dint of its own hard work … Still being taught in Chinatown is the old idea that people should depend on their own efforts — not a welfare check—in order to reach America’s ‘promised land.’” The national press pumped out similar stories lauding Asian-Americans and indirectly scolding blacks, while scholarly work validating the model minority stereotype blanketed social science journals. Fifty years later, the model minority stereotype appears true both inside and outside the Asian-American population.
> 
> But the model minority stereotype is a myth that white supremacy devised partly to defend American society from the charges of racism leveled by black folk and those sympathetic to their complaints.
> 
> The model minority myth, furthermore, convinces citizens and power holders that Asian-Americans harbor no real need for government assistance. “The portrayal of Asian Americans as successful,” Seattle University School of Law professor Robert S. Chang wrote, “permits the general public, government officials, and the judiciary to ignore or marginalize the contemporary needs of Asian Americans.”
> 
> Besides this sort of neglect, Asian-Americans face active discrimination. *Approximately 30 percent of Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders reported that they had endured discrimination in the workplace, the highest reporting percentage of any racial group.* Blacks were second at 26 percent.
> 
> The primary reason for this employment discrimination is that Asian-Americans are often deemed unsuited for high-ranking management positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:
> 
> "Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"
> 
> Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contributor at _The_ _Amherst Student_ points out that recruited athletes get a bonus of 200 points, while legacy students receive a bonus of 160 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website.*
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> DERP!
> 
> _After California passed Proposition 209 in 1996, which prohibited universities from considering race in admissions, Asian first-year enrollment at UC Berkeley increased from 37.3 percent in 1995 to 43.6 percent in 2000 to 46.6 percent by 2005. At UCSD, it increased from 35.9 percent in 1995 to 46.9 percent in 2005. (3)_
> 
> The Admissions Race | The Amherst Student
> 
> Check it out, evidence that Asian students were hurt by the AA preferences given.
> 
> 
> *The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?*
> 
> Fewer whiners in their neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy. Yo don't know anything about the policy. When you claim the polivy omly probdes blacks with extra
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions*
> 
> Compare SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions
> 
> Your and Corrells entire argument has been about SAT scores. As you see here SAT scores are just one part of the admission process. It is not the sole determinant of admission. Therefore your entire argument is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, your twisting to avoid understanding a simple fact.
> 
> 
> All else being equal, the black student can have 230 less sat points and have an equal chance of being admitted as the white student.
> 
> 
> NOTHING in that statement implies or suggest in any fashion that SAT scores are the sole determining factor.
> 
> 
> YOur post is utterly senseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thus beginneth todays lesson.*
> 
> You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website. The Ivy League doesn;'t say that. In fact your information is derived from a person who runs the H2 Academy and assumes racial bias is part of the process. There is no black bonus, the person named Ann Lee claims one by calling it that.
> 
> Some Asians who ae being dumb refuse to understand they are also benefactors of Affirmative Action. An Asian would npt be allowed entrance into these schools without the policy. More Asians would not be admitted if the policy ends.
> 
> Asians Penalized 50 Points On SAT – Black Students Given 230 Bonus Points…
> 
> You see this stereotype by whites about the Asan being the model minority is not new.
> 
> *The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To combat racism, minorities in the United States have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> often attempted to portray themselves as upstanding citizens capable of assimilating into mainstream culture. Asian Americans were no different, Wu writes. Some, like the Chinese, sought respectability by promoting stories about their obedient children and their traditional family values. The Japanese pointed to their wartime service as proof of their shared Americanness.
> 
> African Americans in the 1940s made very similar appeals. But in the postwar moment, Wu argues, it was only convenient for political leaders to hear the Asian voices.
> 
> The model minority narrative may have started with Asian Americans, but it was quickly co-opted by white politicians who saw it as a tool to win allies in the Cold War. Discrimination was not a good look on the international stage. Embracing Asian Americans “provided a powerful means for the United States to proclaim itself a racial democracy and thereby credentialed to assume the leadership of the free world,” Wu writes. Stories about Asian American success were turned into propaganda.
> 
> By the 1960s, anxieties about the civil right movement caused white Americans to further invest in positive portrayals of Asian Americans. The image of the hard-working Asian became an extremely convenient way to deny the demands of African Americans. As Wu describes in her book, both liberal and conservative politicians pumped up the image of Asian Americans as a way to shift the blame for black poverty. If Asians could find success within the system, politicians asked, why couldn’t African Americans?
> 
> “The insinuation was that hard work along with unwavering faith in the government and liberal democracy as opposed to political protest were the keys to overcoming racial barriers as well as achieving full citizenship,” she writes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans
> 
> So as I have said before stop using asians for your argument because you don't give a damn about them. Yu ae only trying to cite what you whote folks have made up about Asians to try denying the truth of what us black folks say about your racism.
> 
> *The real secret to Asian American success was not education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The widespread assumption is that Asian Americans came to the United States very disadvantaged, and they wound up advantaged through extraordinary investments in their children’s education,” says Brown University economist Nathaniel Hilger.
> 
> But that's not what really happened, he says.
> 
> Hilger recently used old census records to trace the fortunes of whites, blacks and Asians who were born in California during the early- to mid-20th century. He found that educational gains had little to do with how Asian Americans managed to close the wage gap with whites by the 1970s.
> 
> 
> Instead, his research suggests that society simply became less racist toward Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some will maintain that this is all talk of the past, that this history says little about the present-day realities of Asian-Americans. They might note that in 1965 Congress rid racial discrimination from immigration and naturalization law. The convictions of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu, furthermore, were overturned in the 1980s and Japanese-Americans received reparations for internment around that same time. Racism barely scars the lives of Asian-Americans, these folk might insist, noting that America regards them as a so-called “model minority.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1960s, when articulated grievances against anti-black bigotry roiled throughout the American landscape, some leading white intellectuals, through the mainstream media, championed the idea that Asian-Americans constituted a model minority. The model minority myth holds that Asian-Americans are an incredibly successful group generally because of their personal responsibility and law-abiding behavior.
> 
> In 1966, the _U.S. News & World Report_, for instance, wrote, “At a time when Americans are awash in worry over the plight of racial minorities — one such minority, the nation’s 300,000 Chinese Americans, is winning wealth and respect by dint of its own hard work … Still being taught in Chinatown is the old idea that people should depend on their own efforts — not a welfare check—in order to reach America’s ‘promised land.’” The national press pumped out similar stories lauding Asian-Americans and indirectly scolding blacks, while scholarly work validating the model minority stereotype blanketed social science journals. Fifty years later, the model minority stereotype appears true both inside and outside the Asian-American population.
> 
> But the model minority stereotype is a myth that white supremacy devised partly to defend American society from the charges of racism leveled by black folk and those sympathetic to their complaints.
> 
> The model minority myth, furthermore, convinces citizens and power holders that Asian-Americans harbor no real need for government assistance. “The portrayal of Asian Americans as successful,” Seattle University School of Law professor Robert S. Chang wrote, “permits the general public, government officials, and the judiciary to ignore or marginalize the contemporary needs of Asian Americans.”
> 
> Besides this sort of neglect, Asian-Americans face active discrimination. *Approximately 30 percent of Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders reported that they had endured discrimination in the workplace, the highest reporting percentage of any racial group.* Blacks were second at 26 percent.
> 
> The primary reason for this employment discrimination is that Asian-Americans are often deemed unsuited for high-ranking management positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:
> 
> "Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"
> 
> Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contributor at _The_ _Amherst Student_ points out that recruited athletes get a bonus of 200 points, while legacy students receive a bonus of 160 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website.*
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> DERP!
> 
> _After California passed Proposition 209 in 1996, which prohibited universities from considering race in admissions, Asian first-year enrollment at UC Berkeley increased from 37.3 percent in 1995 to 43.6 percent in 2000 to 46.6 percent by 2005. At UCSD, it increased from 35.9 percent in 1995 to 46.9 percent in 2005. (3)_
> 
> The Admissions Race | The Amherst Student
> 
> Check it out, evidence that Asian students were hurt by the AA preferences given.
> 
> 
> *The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?*
> 
> Fewer whiners in their neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, you are just lashing out blindly. Get a hold of yourself and start over. It's not too late to admit your errors and present yourself as a reasonable person. State your case with calm reason and logic and people will respond in kind. Continue to act like a screeching lunatic and you will soon be nothing but fodder for the flame zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He can't.
> 
> If he admitted any validity to the opposing viewpoint, he would be repudiating all of his life's work, offending his professional allies and likely pissing off many of his personal friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no validity to your veiwpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who's viewpoint is based on pretending to NOT understand grade school math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I am not the one making up a reason to cry about something that doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy.*
> 
> Obviously, based on the 50 points they get subtracted from their scores.
Click to expand...


Explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, your twisting to avoid understanding a simple fact.
> 
> 
> All else being equal, the black student can have 230 less sat points and have an equal chance of being admitted as the white student.
> 
> 
> NOTHING in that statement implies or suggest in any fashion that SAT scores are the sole determining factor.
> 
> 
> YOur post is utterly senseless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thus beginneth todays lesson.*
> 
> You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website. The Ivy League doesn;'t say that. In fact your information is derived from a person who runs the H2 Academy and assumes racial bias is part of the process. There is no black bonus, the person named Ann Lee claims one by calling it that.
> 
> Some Asians who ae being dumb refuse to understand they are also benefactors of Affirmative Action. An Asian would npt be allowed entrance into these schools without the policy. More Asians would not be admitted if the policy ends.
> 
> Asians Penalized 50 Points On SAT – Black Students Given 230 Bonus Points…
> 
> You see this stereotype by whites about the Asan being the model minority is not new.
> 
> *The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To combat racism, minorities in the United States have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> often attempted to portray themselves as upstanding citizens capable of assimilating into mainstream culture. Asian Americans were no different, Wu writes. Some, like the Chinese, sought respectability by promoting stories about their obedient children and their traditional family values. The Japanese pointed to their wartime service as proof of their shared Americanness.
> 
> African Americans in the 1940s made very similar appeals. But in the postwar moment, Wu argues, it was only convenient for political leaders to hear the Asian voices.
> 
> The model minority narrative may have started with Asian Americans, but it was quickly co-opted by white politicians who saw it as a tool to win allies in the Cold War. Discrimination was not a good look on the international stage. Embracing Asian Americans “provided a powerful means for the United States to proclaim itself a racial democracy and thereby credentialed to assume the leadership of the free world,” Wu writes. Stories about Asian American success were turned into propaganda.
> 
> By the 1960s, anxieties about the civil right movement caused white Americans to further invest in positive portrayals of Asian Americans. The image of the hard-working Asian became an extremely convenient way to deny the demands of African Americans. As Wu describes in her book, both liberal and conservative politicians pumped up the image of Asian Americans as a way to shift the blame for black poverty. If Asians could find success within the system, politicians asked, why couldn’t African Americans?
> 
> “The insinuation was that hard work along with unwavering faith in the government and liberal democracy as opposed to political protest were the keys to overcoming racial barriers as well as achieving full citizenship,” she writes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans
> 
> So as I have said before stop using asians for your argument because you don't give a damn about them. Yu ae only trying to cite what you whote folks have made up about Asians to try denying the truth of what us black folks say about your racism.
> 
> *The real secret to Asian American success was not education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The widespread assumption is that Asian Americans came to the United States very disadvantaged, and they wound up advantaged through extraordinary investments in their children’s education,” says Brown University economist Nathaniel Hilger.
> 
> But that's not what really happened, he says.
> 
> Hilger recently used old census records to trace the fortunes of whites, blacks and Asians who were born in California during the early- to mid-20th century. He found that educational gains had little to do with how Asian Americans managed to close the wage gap with whites by the 1970s.
> 
> 
> Instead, his research suggests that society simply became less racist toward Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some will maintain that this is all talk of the past, that this history says little about the present-day realities of Asian-Americans. They might note that in 1965 Congress rid racial discrimination from immigration and naturalization law. The convictions of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu, furthermore, were overturned in the 1980s and Japanese-Americans received reparations for internment around that same time. Racism barely scars the lives of Asian-Americans, these folk might insist, noting that America regards them as a so-called “model minority.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1960s, when articulated grievances against anti-black bigotry roiled throughout the American landscape, some leading white intellectuals, through the mainstream media, championed the idea that Asian-Americans constituted a model minority. The model minority myth holds that Asian-Americans are an incredibly successful group generally because of their personal responsibility and law-abiding behavior.
> 
> In 1966, the _U.S. News & World Report_, for instance, wrote, “At a time when Americans are awash in worry over the plight of racial minorities — one such minority, the nation’s 300,000 Chinese Americans, is winning wealth and respect by dint of its own hard work … Still being taught in Chinatown is the old idea that people should depend on their own efforts — not a welfare check—in order to reach America’s ‘promised land.’” The national press pumped out similar stories lauding Asian-Americans and indirectly scolding blacks, while scholarly work validating the model minority stereotype blanketed social science journals. Fifty years later, the model minority stereotype appears true both inside and outside the Asian-American population.
> 
> But the model minority stereotype is a myth that white supremacy devised partly to defend American society from the charges of racism leveled by black folk and those sympathetic to their complaints.
> 
> The model minority myth, furthermore, convinces citizens and power holders that Asian-Americans harbor no real need for government assistance. “The portrayal of Asian Americans as successful,” Seattle University School of Law professor Robert S. Chang wrote, “permits the general public, government officials, and the judiciary to ignore or marginalize the contemporary needs of Asian Americans.”
> 
> Besides this sort of neglect, Asian-Americans face active discrimination. *Approximately 30 percent of Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders reported that they had endured discrimination in the workplace, the highest reporting percentage of any racial group.* Blacks were second at 26 percent.
> 
> The primary reason for this employment discrimination is that Asian-Americans are often deemed unsuited for high-ranking management positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:
> 
> "Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"
> 
> Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contributor at _The_ _Amherst Student_ points out that recruited athletes get a bonus of 200 points, while legacy students receive a bonus of 160 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website.*
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> DERP!
> 
> _After California passed Proposition 209 in 1996, which prohibited universities from considering race in admissions, Asian first-year enrollment at UC Berkeley increased from 37.3 percent in 1995 to 43.6 percent in 2000 to 46.6 percent by 2005. At UCSD, it increased from 35.9 percent in 1995 to 46.9 percent in 2005. (3)_
> 
> The Admissions Race | The Amherst Student
> 
> Check it out, evidence that Asian students were hurt by the AA preferences given.
> 
> 
> *The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?*
> 
> Fewer whiners in their neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy. Yo don't know anything about the policy. When you claim the polivy omly probdes blacks with extra
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, your twisting to avoid understanding a simple fact.
> 
> 
> All else being equal, the black student can have 230 less sat points and have an equal chance of being admitted as the white student.
> 
> 
> NOTHING in that statement implies or suggest in any fashion that SAT scores are the sole determining factor.
> 
> 
> YOur post is utterly senseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thus beginneth todays lesson.*
> 
> You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website. The Ivy League doesn;'t say that. In fact your information is derived from a person who runs the H2 Academy and assumes racial bias is part of the process. There is no black bonus, the person named Ann Lee claims one by calling it that.
> 
> Some Asians who ae being dumb refuse to understand they are also benefactors of Affirmative Action. An Asian would npt be allowed entrance into these schools without the policy. More Asians would not be admitted if the policy ends.
> 
> Asians Penalized 50 Points On SAT – Black Students Given 230 Bonus Points…
> 
> You see this stereotype by whites about the Asan being the model minority is not new.
> 
> *The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To combat racism, minorities in the United States have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> often attempted to portray themselves as upstanding citizens capable of assimilating into mainstream culture. Asian Americans were no different, Wu writes. Some, like the Chinese, sought respectability by promoting stories about their obedient children and their traditional family values. The Japanese pointed to their wartime service as proof of their shared Americanness.
> 
> African Americans in the 1940s made very similar appeals. But in the postwar moment, Wu argues, it was only convenient for political leaders to hear the Asian voices.
> 
> The model minority narrative may have started with Asian Americans, but it was quickly co-opted by white politicians who saw it as a tool to win allies in the Cold War. Discrimination was not a good look on the international stage. Embracing Asian Americans “provided a powerful means for the United States to proclaim itself a racial democracy and thereby credentialed to assume the leadership of the free world,” Wu writes. Stories about Asian American success were turned into propaganda.
> 
> By the 1960s, anxieties about the civil right movement caused white Americans to further invest in positive portrayals of Asian Americans. The image of the hard-working Asian became an extremely convenient way to deny the demands of African Americans. As Wu describes in her book, both liberal and conservative politicians pumped up the image of Asian Americans as a way to shift the blame for black poverty. If Asians could find success within the system, politicians asked, why couldn’t African Americans?
> 
> “The insinuation was that hard work along with unwavering faith in the government and liberal democracy as opposed to political protest were the keys to overcoming racial barriers as well as achieving full citizenship,” she writes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans
> 
> So as I have said before stop using asians for your argument because you don't give a damn about them. Yu ae only trying to cite what you whote folks have made up about Asians to try denying the truth of what us black folks say about your racism.
> 
> *The real secret to Asian American success was not education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The widespread assumption is that Asian Americans came to the United States very disadvantaged, and they wound up advantaged through extraordinary investments in their children’s education,” says Brown University economist Nathaniel Hilger.
> 
> But that's not what really happened, he says.
> 
> Hilger recently used old census records to trace the fortunes of whites, blacks and Asians who were born in California during the early- to mid-20th century. He found that educational gains had little to do with how Asian Americans managed to close the wage gap with whites by the 1970s.
> 
> 
> Instead, his research suggests that society simply became less racist toward Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some will maintain that this is all talk of the past, that this history says little about the present-day realities of Asian-Americans. They might note that in 1965 Congress rid racial discrimination from immigration and naturalization law. The convictions of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu, furthermore, were overturned in the 1980s and Japanese-Americans received reparations for internment around that same time. Racism barely scars the lives of Asian-Americans, these folk might insist, noting that America regards them as a so-called “model minority.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1960s, when articulated grievances against anti-black bigotry roiled throughout the American landscape, some leading white intellectuals, through the mainstream media, championed the idea that Asian-Americans constituted a model minority. The model minority myth holds that Asian-Americans are an incredibly successful group generally because of their personal responsibility and law-abiding behavior.
> 
> In 1966, the _U.S. News & World Report_, for instance, wrote, “At a time when Americans are awash in worry over the plight of racial minorities — one such minority, the nation’s 300,000 Chinese Americans, is winning wealth and respect by dint of its own hard work … Still being taught in Chinatown is the old idea that people should depend on their own efforts — not a welfare check—in order to reach America’s ‘promised land.’” The national press pumped out similar stories lauding Asian-Americans and indirectly scolding blacks, while scholarly work validating the model minority stereotype blanketed social science journals. Fifty years later, the model minority stereotype appears true both inside and outside the Asian-American population.
> 
> But the model minority stereotype is a myth that white supremacy devised partly to defend American society from the charges of racism leveled by black folk and those sympathetic to their complaints.
> 
> The model minority myth, furthermore, convinces citizens and power holders that Asian-Americans harbor no real need for government assistance. “The portrayal of Asian Americans as successful,” Seattle University School of Law professor Robert S. Chang wrote, “permits the general public, government officials, and the judiciary to ignore or marginalize the contemporary needs of Asian Americans.”
> 
> Besides this sort of neglect, Asian-Americans face active discrimination. *Approximately 30 percent of Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders reported that they had endured discrimination in the workplace, the highest reporting percentage of any racial group.* Blacks were second at 26 percent.
> 
> The primary reason for this employment discrimination is that Asian-Americans are often deemed unsuited for high-ranking management positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:
> 
> "Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"
> 
> Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contributor at _The_ _Amherst Student_ points out that recruited athletes get a bonus of 200 points, while legacy students receive a bonus of 160 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website.*
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> DERP!
> 
> _After California passed Proposition 209 in 1996, which prohibited universities from considering race in admissions, Asian first-year enrollment at UC Berkeley increased from 37.3 percent in 1995 to 43.6 percent in 2000 to 46.6 percent by 2005. At UCSD, it increased from 35.9 percent in 1995 to 46.9 percent in 2005. (3)_
> 
> The Admissions Race | The Amherst Student
> 
> Check it out, evidence that Asian students were hurt by the AA preferences given.
> 
> 
> *The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?*
> 
> Fewer whiners in their neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't.
> 
> If he admitted any validity to the opposing viewpoint, he would be repudiating all of his life's work, offending his professional allies and likely pissing off many of his personal friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no validity to your veiwpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who's viewpoint is based on pretending to NOT understand grade school math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I am not the one making up a reason to cry about something that doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy.*
> 
> Obviously, based on the 50 points they get subtracted from their scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.
Click to expand...


You explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It IS the way it is. If there is any discrimination taking place in admissions, every CURRENT study indicates that it is Asian students who are most at risk.
> 
> What he is doing is ignoring that glaring fact from the same study from 2004(13 years ago) that he posted, attempting to spin it to look like the admission of literally ANY black student is at the expense of MASSIVE numbers of white students.
> 
> It's laughable that he is still on a soapbox about proven BULLSHIT.
> 
> Opinion | White Students’ Unfair Advantage in Admissions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I am not responsible for the voices in your head. NONE of the crazy you attribute to me, has anything to actually do with me or anything I said.
> 
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to venture down YOUR path of persecution again.
> 
> If you happened to be an Asian student who was actually  being affected by the information in  numerous studies out there, including the one you posted,  then I might have some empathy, but you trying to ride on the coattails of their challenges relating to fainess in college admissions,  does in fact effectively  remove the mask from your psychosis.
> 
> There is nothing in this thread to "try again" for where you are concerned.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
Click to expand...


Sorry but there is no discrimination against whites.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thus beginneth todays lesson.*
> 
> You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website. The Ivy League doesn;'t say that. In fact your information is derived from a person who runs the H2 Academy and assumes racial bias is part of the process. There is no black bonus, the person named Ann Lee claims one by calling it that.
> 
> Some Asians who ae being dumb refuse to understand they are also benefactors of Affirmative Action. An Asian would npt be allowed entrance into these schools without the policy. More Asians would not be admitted if the policy ends.
> 
> Asians Penalized 50 Points On SAT – Black Students Given 230 Bonus Points…
> 
> You see this stereotype by whites about the Asan being the model minority is not new.
> 
> *The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans*
> 
> 
> The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans
> 
> So as I have said before stop using asians for your argument because you don't give a damn about them. Yu ae only trying to cite what you whote folks have made up about Asians to try denying the truth of what us black folks say about your racism.
> 
> *The real secret to Asian American success was not education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website.*
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> DERP!
> 
> _After California passed Proposition 209 in 1996, which prohibited universities from considering race in admissions, Asian first-year enrollment at UC Berkeley increased from 37.3 percent in 1995 to 43.6 percent in 2000 to 46.6 percent by 2005. At UCSD, it increased from 35.9 percent in 1995 to 46.9 percent in 2005. (3)_
> 
> The Admissions Race | The Amherst Student
> 
> Check it out, evidence that Asian students were hurt by the AA preferences given.
> 
> 
> *The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?*
> 
> Fewer whiners in their neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy. Yo don't know anything about the policy. When you claim the polivy omly probdes blacks with extra
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thus beginneth todays lesson.*
> 
> You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website. The Ivy League doesn;'t say that. In fact your information is derived from a person who runs the H2 Academy and assumes racial bias is part of the process. There is no black bonus, the person named Ann Lee claims one by calling it that.
> 
> Some Asians who ae being dumb refuse to understand they are also benefactors of Affirmative Action. An Asian would npt be allowed entrance into these schools without the policy. More Asians would not be admitted if the policy ends.
> 
> Asians Penalized 50 Points On SAT – Black Students Given 230 Bonus Points…
> 
> You see this stereotype by whites about the Asan being the model minority is not new.
> 
> *The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans*
> 
> 
> The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans
> 
> So as I have said before stop using asians for your argument because you don't give a damn about them. Yu ae only trying to cite what you whote folks have made up about Asians to try denying the truth of what us black folks say about your racism.
> 
> *The real secret to Asian American success was not education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website.*
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> DERP!
> 
> _After California passed Proposition 209 in 1996, which prohibited universities from considering race in admissions, Asian first-year enrollment at UC Berkeley increased from 37.3 percent in 1995 to 43.6 percent in 2000 to 46.6 percent by 2005. At UCSD, it increased from 35.9 percent in 1995 to 46.9 percent in 2005. (3)_
> 
> The Admissions Race | The Amherst Student
> 
> Check it out, evidence that Asian students were hurt by the AA preferences given.
> 
> 
> *The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?*
> 
> Fewer whiners in their neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oThere is no validity to your veiwpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who's viewpoint is based on pretending to NOT understand grade school math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I am not the one making up a reason to cry about something that doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy.*
> 
> Obviously, based on the 50 points they get subtracted from their scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.
Click to expand...


You were asked the question and since you want to rant on and on about some made up advantage blacks are supposed to have maybe you would be man enough to recognize how many things whites have been given and continue to get. Or is all you exist here to do is whine and troll?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are egalitarians so stupid?
> 
> Just because there's some income disparities between different demographics, doesn't automatically mean it's from discrimination.
> 
> Yes, your chart shows that Whites with professional, and advanced degrees have more income.
> 
> But, does that mean that they all have the same degrees? some advanced degree fields pay more than others.
> 
> One demographic might be more skilled too, just because 2 people have the same degree, doesn't necessarily mean they have the same qualifications to make a business money.
> 
> Furthermore a lot of money can be generated from investments, maybe each group saves money for investments in a different manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When there is a continuing record of discrimination  between those demographics then if there are disparities it's  most cases will be due to discrimination. When there is the record of discrimination that has occurred here a disparity in kill due to demographics may also vey well be due to .racism.
> 
> And you can drop the investment argument.
Click to expand...


There's hardly discrimination today, especially not in the notoriously elite circles who so often hire foreign over American.


----------



## IM2

> Admission to elite colleges and universities in the United States is not now and never has been based solely on academic merit.



https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf

You see the problem with you and corrells whining is that you posted what suited our racist views. You make no mention about concern for underrepresented minorities which in Ivy League schools Asians are not. But like the race baiting punks you are , the disingenuous assholes who are racist against Asians but only use them in this argument to try denying how whites have been given the most advantages and have benefitted he most at the expense of everyone else there is much in this study that you do not mention.

You're a liar and I would suggest to you that you really quit trying to argue based on this study before I eat your punk white ass up with the fact this study really shows. Now you don't have to listen, you, correll and the other idiots came pump yourselves up  trying to make personal attacks, but it is vest for you to move on past this lie and answer the question you were provided.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are egalitarians so stupid?
> 
> Just because there's some income disparities between different demographics, doesn't automatically mean it's from discrimination.
> 
> Yes, your chart shows that Whites with professional, and advanced degrees have more income.
> 
> But, does that mean that they all have the same degrees? some advanced degree fields pay more than others.
> 
> One demographic might be more skilled too, just because 2 people have the same degree, doesn't necessarily mean they have the same qualifications to make a business money.
> 
> Furthermore a lot of money can be generated from investments, maybe each group saves money for investments in a different manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there is a continuing record of discrimination  between those demographics then if there are disparities it's  most cases will be due to discrimination. When there is the record of discrimination that has occurred here a disparity in kill due to demographics may also vey well be due to .racism.
> 
> And you can drop the investment argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's hardly discrimination today, especially not in the notoriously elite circles who so often hire foreign over American.
Click to expand...


That's another lie.


----------



## IM2

> Although underrepresented minority status may be one of the most conspicuous of the so-called bonus factors, undergraduate admission ofﬁcers in assembling a ﬁrst-year class that best meets institutional goals and values routinely give extra weight to numerous other student attributes, including athletic ability, musical talent, rural background, lower socioeconomic status, gender, alumni connections, leadership ability, geography, and unusual life experiences



https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf

Like I said.....


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are egalitarians so stupid?
> 
> Just because there's some income disparities between different demographics, doesn't automatically mean it's from discrimination.
> 
> Yes, your chart shows that Whites with professional, and advanced degrees have more income.
> 
> But, does that mean that they all have the same degrees? some advanced degree fields pay more than others.
> 
> One demographic might be more skilled too, just because 2 people have the same degree, doesn't necessarily mean they have the same qualifications to make a business money.
> 
> Furthermore a lot of money can be generated from investments, maybe each group saves money for investments in a different manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there is a continuing record of discrimination  between those demographics then if there are disparities it's  most cases will be due to discrimination. When there is the record of discrimination that has occurred here a disparity in kill due to demographics may also vey well be due to .racism.
> 
> And you can drop the investment argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's hardly discrimination today, especially not in the notoriously elite circles who so often hire foreign over American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another lie.
Click to expand...


If it's so bad, why do you stay here?
Are you just a pest?


----------



## IM2

> Bowen and Bok (1998:28 n.13) report overall admission rates for the 1989 entering cohort of 44 percent for nonAfrican-American legacies, 22 percent for non-African-American, nonlegacy candidates, and 39 percent for all African-American applicants.



https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf



> Legacy applicants also receive preferential treatment in admissions.* Children or other close relatives of alumni have nearly three times the likelihood of being accepted as nonlegacies.*



44 percent of white legacy students are admitted , 39 percent of African Americans who had no legacy were.  There were 6,000 plus African Americans who applied meaning approximately 2,400 were admitted. There wee 60,000 whites who applied. Lets say half of them were legacy, and on legacy alone over 12,000 whites are admitted. That's 5 times the number of blacks automatically admitted on legacy.

The mean SAT score for all groups was 1332 btw. 80 percent pf all the applicants from all the races scored at least 1200..


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are egalitarians so stupid?
> 
> Just because there's some income disparities between different demographics, doesn't automatically mean it's from discrimination.
> 
> Yes, your chart shows that Whites with professional, and advanced degrees have more income.
> 
> But, does that mean that they all have the same degrees? some advanced degree fields pay more than others.
> 
> One demographic might be more skilled too, just because 2 people have the same degree, doesn't necessarily mean they have the same qualifications to make a business money.
> 
> Furthermore a lot of money can be generated from investments, maybe each group saves money for investments in a different manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there is a continuing record of discrimination  between those demographics then if there are disparities it's  most cases will be due to discrimination. When there is the record of discrimination that has occurred here a disparity in kill due to demographics may also vey well be due to .racism.
> 
> And you can drop the investment argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's hardly discrimination today, especially not in the notoriously elite circles who so often hire foreign over American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, why do you stay here?
> Are you just a pest?
Click to expand...


Stop asking that stupid ass question. This probably the 30th time you've asked it, I was born here, I don't have too leave. I have the right to demand that things change.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website.*
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> DERP!
> 
> _After California passed Proposition 209 in 1996, which prohibited universities from considering race in admissions, Asian first-year enrollment at UC Berkeley increased from 37.3 percent in 1995 to 43.6 percent in 2000 to 46.6 percent by 2005. At UCSD, it increased from 35.9 percent in 1995 to 46.9 percent in 2005. (3)_
> 
> The Admissions Race | The Amherst Student
> 
> Check it out, evidence that Asian students were hurt by the AA preferences given.
> 
> 
> *The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?*
> 
> Fewer whiners in their neighborhoods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy. Yo don't know anything about the policy. When you claim the polivy omly probdes blacks with extra
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website.*
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> DERP!
> 
> _After California passed Proposition 209 in 1996, which prohibited universities from considering race in admissions, Asian first-year enrollment at UC Berkeley increased from 37.3 percent in 1995 to 43.6 percent in 2000 to 46.6 percent by 2005. At UCSD, it increased from 35.9 percent in 1995 to 46.9 percent in 2005. (3)_
> 
> The Admissions Race | The Amherst Student
> 
> Check it out, evidence that Asian students were hurt by the AA preferences given.
> 
> 
> *The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?*
> 
> Fewer whiners in their neighborhoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the man who's viewpoint is based on pretending to NOT understand grade school math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I am not the one making up a reason to cry about something that doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy.*
> 
> Obviously, based on the 50 points they get subtracted from their scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked the question and since you want to rant on and on about some made up advantage blacks are supposed to have maybe you would be man enough to recognize how many things whites have been given and continue to get. Or is all you exist here to do is whine and troll?
Click to expand...

*
since you want to rant on and on about some made up advantage blacks are supposed to have*

Supposed to have? LOL!
*
maybe you would be man enough to recognize how many things whites have been given*

What has redlining given me? Be specific.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Admission to elite colleges and universities in the United States is not now and never has been based solely on academic merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> You see the problem with you and corrells whining is that you posted what suited our racist views. You make no mention about concern for underrepresented minorities which in Ivy League schools Asians are not. But like the race baiting punks you are , the disingenuous assholes who are racist against Asians but only use them in this argument to try denying how whites have been given the most advantages and have benefitted he most at the expense of everyone else there is much in this study that you do not mention.
> 
> You're a liar and I would suggest to you that you really quit trying to argue based on this study before I eat your punk white ass up with the fact this study really shows. Now you don't have to listen, you, correll and the other idiots came pump yourselves up  trying to make personal attacks, but it is vest for you to move on past this lie and answer the question you were provided.
Click to expand...


*You see the problem with you and corrells whining is that you posted what suited our racist views.*

I see the problem with your whining is that you posted what suited your racist views.
*
I would suggest to you that you really quit trying to argue based on this study before I eat your punk white ass up*

Ooohh, you're gettin' me all excited!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are egalitarians so stupid?
> 
> Just because there's some income disparities between different demographics, doesn't automatically mean it's from discrimination.
> 
> Yes, your chart shows that Whites with professional, and advanced degrees have more income.
> 
> But, does that mean that they all have the same degrees? some advanced degree fields pay more than others.
> 
> One demographic might be more skilled too, just because 2 people have the same degree, doesn't necessarily mean they have the same qualifications to make a business money.
> 
> Furthermore a lot of money can be generated from investments, maybe each group saves money for investments in a different manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there is a continuing record of discrimination  between those demographics then if there are disparities it's  most cases will be due to discrimination. When there is the record of discrimination that has occurred here a disparity in kill due to demographics may also vey well be due to .racism.
> 
> And you can drop the investment argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's hardly discrimination today, especially not in the notoriously elite circles who so often hire foreign over American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, why do you stay here?
> Are you just a pest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that stupid ass question. This probably the 30th time you've asked it, I was born here, I don't have too leave. I have the right to demand that things change.
Click to expand...


I don't think things are going to get much more tolerant than this.

The U.S.A is rather tolerant, this Pew poll survey exposes how in parts of Europe intolerance is much more prevalent than here.

Chapter 6. Opinions of Ethnic and Religious Minorities

For example in the U.S.A 86% viewed Blacks as favorable, and 8% as unfavorable.

In  comparison in Italy, and Czech Republic 84% viewed Roma (Gypsies) as unfavorable,


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admission to elite colleges and universities in the United States is not now and never has been based solely on academic merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> You see the problem with you and corrells whining is that you posted what suited our racist views. You make no mention about concern for underrepresented minorities which in Ivy League schools Asians are not. But like the race baiting punks you are , the disingenuous assholes who are racist against Asians but only use them in this argument to try denying how whites have been given the most advantages and have benefitted he most at the expense of everyone else there is much in this study that you do not mention.
> 
> You're a liar and I would suggest to you that you really quit trying to argue based on this study before I eat your punk white ass up with the fact this study really shows. Now you don't have to listen, you, correll and the other idiots came pump yourselves up  trying to make personal attacks, but it is vest for you to move on past this lie and answer the question you were provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You see the problem with you and corrells whining is that you posted what suited our racist views.*
> 
> I see the problem with your whining is that you posted what suited your racist views.
> *
> I would suggest to you that you really quit trying to argue based on this study before I eat your punk white ass up*
> 
> Ooohh, you're gettin' me all excited!
Click to expand...


Actually I am not posting a lie to try proving one such as you and Correll are trying to do.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When there is a continuing record of discrimination  between those demographics then if there are disparities it's  most cases will be due to discrimination. When there is the record of discrimination that has occurred here a disparity in kill due to demographics may also vey well be due to .racism.
> 
> And you can drop the investment argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's hardly discrimination today, especially not in the notoriously elite circles who so often hire foreign over American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, why do you stay here?
> Are you just a pest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that stupid ass question. This probably the 30th time you've asked it, I was born here, I don't have too leave. I have the right to demand that things change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think things are going to get much more tolerant than this.
> 
> The U.S.A is rather tolerant, this Pew poll survey exposes how in parts of Europe intolerance is much more prevalent than here.
> 
> Chapter 6. Opinions of Ethnic and Religious Minorities
> 
> For example in the U.S.A 86% viewed Blacks as favorable, and 8% as unfavorable.
> 
> In  comparison in Italy, and Czech Republic 84% viewed Roma (Gypsies) as unfavorable,
Click to expand...


You are a  racist.. You and others here have made references to blacks as chimps and apes.  Others here feel the same way. But here you are trying to ttell me how tolerant people are here according to a poll in 1991..

So why did whites create the policy of redlining and how did they benefit from it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's hardly discrimination today, especially not in the notoriously elite circles who so often hire foreign over American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, why do you stay here?
> Are you just a pest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that stupid ass question. This probably the 30th time you've asked it, I was born here, I don't have too leave. I have the right to demand that things change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think things are going to get much more tolerant than this.
> 
> The U.S.A is rather tolerant, this Pew poll survey exposes how in parts of Europe intolerance is much more prevalent than here.
> 
> Chapter 6. Opinions of Ethnic and Religious Minorities
> 
> For example in the U.S.A 86% viewed Blacks as favorable, and 8% as unfavorable.
> 
> In  comparison in Italy, and Czech Republic 84% viewed Roma (Gypsies) as unfavorable,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a  racist.. You and others here have made references to blacks as chimps and apes.  Others here feel the same way. But here you are trying to ttell me how tolerant people are here according to a poll in 1991..
> 
> So why did whites create the policy of redlining and how did they benefit from it.
Click to expand...


Yes, I am a racist, why is that shocking? I'm of an Eastern European background, and according to that poll Eastern Europeans aren't as tolerant (Today at least)

But, most on this forum are rather neutral towards Blacks. (Besides much of this forum is clearly Conservative leaning)
You seem to think that anyone who doesn't appease Blacks, even denying widespread so called discrimination is ultimately racist.

I'm assuming that part of the poll was conducted in 2006.

Yes, some time has gone by since then, but it's still good data.

Besides, if you're saying race relations have gotten worse, why do you expect things to get better?


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy. Yo don't know anything about the policy. When you claim the polivy omly probdes blacks with extra
> At least I am not the one making up a reason to cry about something that doesn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy.*
> 
> Obviously, based on the 50 points they get subtracted from their scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked the question and since you want to rant on and on about some made up advantage blacks are supposed to have maybe you would be man enough to recognize how many things whites have been given and continue to get. Or is all you exist here to do is whine and troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> since you want to rant on and on about some made up advantage blacks are supposed to have*
> 
> Supposed to have? LOL!
> *
> maybe you would be man enough to recognize how many things whites have been given*
> 
> What has redlining given me? Be specific.
Click to expand...


Yes supposed to have. Because all these advantages you tell me us blacks get, I haven't seen. But well known policies that have been documented to have benefited whites you deny. You explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's another lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, why do you stay here?
> Are you just a pest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that stupid ass question. This probably the 30th time you've asked it, I was born here, I don't have too leave. I have the right to demand that things change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think things are going to get much more tolerant than this.
> 
> The U.S.A is rather tolerant, this Pew poll survey exposes how in parts of Europe intolerance is much more prevalent than here.
> 
> Chapter 6. Opinions of Ethnic and Religious Minorities
> 
> For example in the U.S.A 86% viewed Blacks as favorable, and 8% as unfavorable.
> 
> In  comparison in Italy, and Czech Republic 84% viewed Roma (Gypsies) as unfavorable,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a  racist.. You and others here have made references to blacks as chimps and apes.  Others here feel the same way. But here you are trying to ttell me how tolerant people are here according to a poll in 1991..
> 
> So why did whites create the policy of redlining and how did they benefit from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am a racist, why is that shocking? I'm of an Eastern European background, and according to that poll Eastern Europeans aren't as tolerant (Today at least)
> 
> But, most on this forum are rather neutral towards Blacks. (Besides much of this forum is clearly Conservative leaning)
> You seem to think that anyone who doesn't appease Blacks, even denying widespread so called discrimination is ultimately racist.
> 
> I'm assuming that part of the poll was conducted in 2006.
> 
> Yes, some time has gone by since then, but it's still good data.
> 
> Besides, if you're saying race relations have gotten worse, why do you expect things to get better?
Click to expand...


No the data is not good. I haven't said anything has gotten worse. I am saying things haven't changed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, why do you stay here?
> Are you just a pest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop asking that stupid ass question. This probably the 30th time you've asked it, I was born here, I don't have too leave. I have the right to demand that things change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think things are going to get much more tolerant than this.
> 
> The U.S.A is rather tolerant, this Pew poll survey exposes how in parts of Europe intolerance is much more prevalent than here.
> 
> Chapter 6. Opinions of Ethnic and Religious Minorities
> 
> For example in the U.S.A 86% viewed Blacks as favorable, and 8% as unfavorable.
> 
> In  comparison in Italy, and Czech Republic 84% viewed Roma (Gypsies) as unfavorable,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a  racist.. You and others here have made references to blacks as chimps and apes.  Others here feel the same way. But here you are trying to ttell me how tolerant people are here according to a poll in 1991..
> 
> So why did whites create the policy of redlining and how did they benefit from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am a racist, why is that shocking? I'm of an Eastern European background, and according to that poll Eastern Europeans aren't as tolerant (Today at least)
> 
> But, most on this forum are rather neutral towards Blacks. (Besides much of this forum is clearly Conservative leaning)
> You seem to think that anyone who doesn't appease Blacks, even denying widespread so called discrimination is ultimately racist.
> 
> I'm assuming that part of the poll was conducted in 2006.
> 
> Yes, some time has gone by since then, but it's still good data.
> 
> Besides, if you're saying race relations have gotten worse, why do you expect things to get better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the data is not good. I haven't said anything has gotten worse. I am saying things haven't changed.
Click to expand...


That Pew poll also showed that 5% of Americans viewed Whites as unfavorable, gee I wonder who they are?LOL

But, this proves that there was only slightly higher negative views of Blacks, than Whites in the U.S.A.

Actually the Pew poll there proved that more Americans viewed Blacks as favorable than Asians.
So, why the strong disparity between Asians, and Blacks in general outcomes, huh?

Oh okay, "Nothing has changed" since Civil Rights, huh?
Oh really?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admission to elite colleges and universities in the United States is not now and never has been based solely on academic merit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/files/Admission Preferences Espenshade Chung Walling Dec 2004.pdf
> 
> You see the problem with you and corrells whining is that you posted what suited our racist views. You make no mention about concern for underrepresented minorities which in Ivy League schools Asians are not. But like the race baiting punks you are , the disingenuous assholes who are racist against Asians but only use them in this argument to try denying how whites have been given the most advantages and have benefitted he most at the expense of everyone else there is much in this study that you do not mention.
> 
> You're a liar and I would suggest to you that you really quit trying to argue based on this study before I eat your punk white ass up with the fact this study really shows. Now you don't have to listen, you, correll and the other idiots came pump yourselves up  trying to make personal attacks, but it is vest for you to move on past this lie and answer the question you were provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You see the problem with you and corrells whining is that you posted what suited our racist views.*
> 
> I see the problem with your whining is that you posted what suited your racist views.
> *
> I would suggest to you that you really quit trying to argue based on this study before I eat your punk white ass up*
> 
> Ooohh, you're gettin' me all excited!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I am not posting a lie to try proving one such as you and Correll are trying to do.
Click to expand...


None of the facts I posted about black SAT bonus points were lies.
I see you ignored the evidence of the negative impact AA had on Asians.
Do you still feel it had no negative impact on white admissions?
Whites who had lower scores, on average, than Asians.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Asians are part of Affitmative Action policy.*
> 
> Obviously, based on the 50 points they get subtracted from their scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked the question and since you want to rant on and on about some made up advantage blacks are supposed to have maybe you would be man enough to recognize how many things whites have been given and continue to get. Or is all you exist here to do is whine and troll?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> since you want to rant on and on about some made up advantage blacks are supposed to have*
> 
> Supposed to have? LOL!
> *
> maybe you would be man enough to recognize how many things whites have been given*
> 
> What has redlining given me? Be specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes supposed to have. Because all these advantages you tell me us blacks get, I haven't seen. But well known policies that have been documented to have benefited whites you deny. You explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.
Click to expand...


*Because all these advantages you tell me us blacks get, I haven't seen.*

Not all blacks needed AA, but only a blind man would deny some benefitted from it.

*You explain why redlining was done and how it has benefitted whites.*

I'm dying to know, what has redlining given me? Be specific.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe colleges were selected because the admissions are very competitive, thus you can see that discrimination that occurs.
> 
> 2. The entire population of the nation is majority white, and whites, for whatever reason, generally out perform blacks academically. Given that, that whites are a majority in those schools, is not evidence that the discrimination does not take place.
> 
> 
> 3. IF the 230 points are GIVEN, then the discrimination is taking place. Giving someone else an unfair advantage because of skin color is what *DISCRIMINATION IS!!!*
> 
> 4. If you really have a masters in the field, and can't see that, that is a massive condemnation of both the field and the entire higher education industry in this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*
> 
> And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
> *
> An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*
> 
> White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
Click to expand...


Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.


----------



## Unkotare

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are egalitarians so stupid?
> 
> Just because there's some income disparities between different demographics, doesn't automatically mean it's from discrimination.
> 
> Yes, your chart shows that Whites with professional, and advanced degrees have more income.
> 
> But, does that mean that they all have the same degrees? some advanced degree fields pay more than others.
> 
> One demographic might be more skilled too, just because 2 people have the same degree, doesn't necessarily mean they have the same qualifications to make a business money.
> 
> Furthermore a lot of money can be generated from investments, maybe each group saves money for investments in a different manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When there is a continuing record of discrimination  between those demographics then if there are disparities it's  most cases will be due to discrimination. When there is the record of discrimination that has occurred here a disparity in kill due to demographics may also vey well be due to .racism.
> 
> And you can drop the investment argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's hardly discrimination today, especially not in the notoriously elite circles who so often hire foreign over American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's so bad, why do you stay here?
> Are you just a pest?
Click to expand...




And you?


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*
> 
> And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
> *
> An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*
> 
> White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
Click to expand...


Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*
> 
> And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
> *
> An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*
> 
> White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
Click to expand...

Wrong. Blacks have benefitted the most. You all went from mud huts in Africa to a real civilization. If it's so bad here, what are you still doing here? Need help packing?


----------



## sakinago

Mudda said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Blacks have benefitted the most. You all went from mud huts in Africa to a real civilization. If it's so bad here, what are you still doing here? Need help packing?
Click to expand...


Yea I'd take the "mud huts" any day over slavery jackass. But I guess liberty and all men created equal isn't a priority in your book. Sounds like you favor communism, they tell you where to work, where to live, portion your food, clothing,  etc, where you or your kids go...and they then tell you your life is somehow better. Yea that sounds like a real step up.


----------



## Mudda

sakinago said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Blacks have benefitted the most. You all went from mud huts in Africa to a real civilization. If it's so bad here, what are you still doing here? Need help packing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I'd take the "mud huts" any day over slavery jackass. But I guess liberty and all men created equal isn't a priority in your book. Sounds like you favor communism, they tell you where to work, where to live, portion your food, clothing,  etc, where you or your kids go...and they then tell you your life is somehow better. Yea that sounds like a real step up.
Click to expand...

You're not capable of understanding what I'm talking about. Go back to bed.


----------



## sakinago

Mudda said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Blacks have benefitted the most. You all went from mud huts in Africa to a real civilization. If it's so bad here, what are you still doing here? Need help packing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I'd take the "mud huts" any day over slavery jackass. But I guess liberty and all men created equal isn't a priority in your book. Sounds like you favor communism, they tell you where to work, where to live, portion your food, clothing,  etc, where you or your kids go...and they then tell you your life is somehow better. Yea that sounds like a real step up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not capable of understanding what I'm talking about. Go back to bed.
Click to expand...


Oh really? What's the deep point you were making that I just can't seem to fathom. That exact BS argument was actually tried by the slavers at the time, as a reason for slavery. "We're actually helping them." Yea people love getting forcefully split from their families and forced into labor and hanged and whipped when they get out of line. It's a great life.


----------



## sakinago

Mudda said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Blacks have benefitted the most. You all went from mud huts in Africa to a real civilization. If it's so bad here, what are you still doing here? Need help packing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I'd take the "mud huts" any day over slavery jackass. But I guess liberty and all men created equal isn't a priority in your book. Sounds like you favor communism, they tell you where to work, where to live, portion your food, clothing,  etc, where you or your kids go...and they then tell you your life is somehow better. Yea that sounds like a real step up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not capable of understanding what I'm talking about. Go back to bed.
Click to expand...


Hey since the Amish are living like savages compared to our way of life, we should enslave them, and show them our way of life that way, am I right?


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted.*
> 
> And here's more proof that liberals are really bad at math.
> *
> An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven.*
> 
> White and Asian students rejected with higher scores than blacks who are admitted is proof of adverse impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
Click to expand...

Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.


----------



## GWV5903

IM2 said:


> Your opinion has nothing to do with the OP.



Actually it has everything to do with the OP, your going to twist this into its you not me crap...

The simple truth is right in front of you, try not to be so deep in denial...


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOLz, because my family coming from Poland in the early 20th century, must have benefited from slavery.
> 
> If that's true, then Blacks also benefited from slavery in the long term, because they too gained American wealth from it too, no?
> 
> Is that why Blacks are richer in the U.S.A, than in Haiti, or Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Blacks today are invested in the same infrastructure that whites in America are invested in. Go to the same colleges. I wonder if they might be better off and have more opportunities than some White Eastern europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yarddog posts up some absolutely crazy bullshit.
> 
> Where is our expert on illogical comments when these types of comments are made?
> 
> The question to be answered here now thanks to Molly, is how did whites benefit from redlining in America.
Click to expand...




If my comments are so illogical, then why don't you give up your citizenship and move to Haiti?  Well, you wont do that because America is a pretty nice place to live with a lot of opportunity, Including (Black People). It's just that to some people like yourself, you can only see how the glass is half empty. Try advancing yourself in a country like Moldova Europe where the GDP per capita is less than 2,000 U.S. (and those are just the white people)


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gave plenty of shits with all your racist posts about all this free shit we blacks are supposed to want. It's not that you don't care. It's all about you not being man enough to face the truth. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .That and you have called me a racist for describing what whites have benefitted from. So now we are tlaking about the days after slavery that lasted for 100 years whereby whites were by law allowed all manner of rights and opportunities blacks did not get.  That's what this thread is. about. Not what you care or don't care about. If you don't care then don' t comment. There are all kinds of threads here at USMB that you can participate in if you don' t care about what's being discussed here. So do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can quote me saying all of these horrible things, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery."*
> 
> 
> . . . As do most blacks.
> 
> Your point is. . .
> 
> Moot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cost of slavery is a permanent racial underclass, not just in America, but in many parts of the world. It was a grievous mistake on all counts designed to address an agrarian labor shortage 300 years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We aren't taking about slavery and we aren't taking about anything outside of America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery had very much to do with "outside of America" as well,  and if your having a conversation with people ,  you dont just get to demand every aspect of what they can and cannot bring to the conversation. If you want that its just a monologue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I am not talking about slavery, I can demand what the fuck I want.
Click to expand...


Well, I know all about demanding people and they are usually pretty self centered. Sometimes Post Slavery America has conversation references going back to slavery.  Maybe if you tried to be a little less controlling you would have better conversations with people.


----------



## Mudda

sakinago said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Blacks have benefitted the most. You all went from mud huts in Africa to a real civilization. If it's so bad here, what are you still doing here? Need help packing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea I'd take the "mud huts" any day over slavery jackass. But I guess liberty and all men created equal isn't a priority in your book. Sounds like you favor communism, they tell you where to work, where to live, portion your food, clothing,  etc, where you or your kids go...and they then tell you your life is somehow better. Yea that sounds like a real step up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not capable of understanding what I'm talking about. Go back to bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey since the Amish are living like savages compared to our way of life, we should enslave them, and show them our way of life that way, am I right?
Click to expand...

My point is that blacks today benefitted from slavery because otherwise they'd still be in Africa, which is a total shot hole. 
Just like I benefitted from my ancestors being serfs in the old country because they made the hard decisions and migrated here, giving me a better life than the people stuck back in the old country. So I benefitted from their struggles.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

IM2 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
Click to expand...


What's to talk about?

No one in my family ever owned slaves.  Even if they had, I don't owe their descendants a goddam thing.

Next?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't posted proof that whites get 200 points added.
> Try again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools. The point has been proven
> 
> You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You've been shown the facts that legacy points are provided in Ivy league schools.*
> 
> Yup. You bet.
> 
> *The point has been proven*
> 
> Bzzzzt. Wrong.
> You said....."*Correll, you don't seem to understand that whites get 200 legacy points"
> *
> Nothing you've posted proved that.
> 
> *You haven't posted  proof there is a national policy of  anti white discrimination based on policy .*
> 
> Who said anything about a national policy?
> This is something that many, many individual colleges have chosen to do.
> The Federal government didn't force them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All of the Ivy League schools have truly **holistic admissions**, so keep SAT scores in perspective and realize that they are just one part of the admissions equation. Perfect 800s across the board don't guarantee admission if other parts of your application are weak.* Admissions officers will want to see a strong academic record, a winning essay, meaningful extracurricular activities and good letters of recommendation. A particularly compelling personal story or amazing special talent can partially make up for SAT scores that are below the norm for a school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Compare SAT Scores for Ivy League Admissions
> 
> Your and Corrells entire argument has been about SAT scores. As you see here SAT scores are just one part of the admission process. It is not the sole determinant of admission. Therefore your entire argument is dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, your twisting to avoid understanding a simple fact.
> 
> 
> All else being equal, the black student can have 230 less sat points and have an equal chance of being admitted as the white student.
> 
> 
> NOTHING in that statement implies or suggest in any fashion that SAT scores are the sole determining factor.
> 
> 
> YOur post is utterly senseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Thus beginneth todays lesson.*
> 
> You keep talking about this 230 points but I can't find proof of it anywhere except on a conservative website. The Ivy League doesn;'t say that. In fact your information is derived from a person who runs the H2 Academy and assumes racial bias is part of the process. There is no black bonus, the person named Ann Lee claims one by calling it that.
Click to expand...



Here a pdf of article from Princeton discussing the 230 point bonus. It is not the original article, but it references the findings. Tty to not use that as an excuse to dismiss it.

https://www.princeton.edu/~tje/file...on Preferences Espenshade Chung June 2005.pdf


." Using data from the National Study of College Experience on 124,374 applications for admission during the 1980s and the fall semesters of 1993 and 1997, they found that elite universities give extra weight in admissions to candidates whose SAT scores are above 1500, who are African American, and who are student athletes. A smaller, but nevertheless important, preference is extended to Hispanic and legacy applicants. African-American applicants receive the equivalent of 230 extra SAT points (on a 1600-point scale), and being Hispanic is worth an additional 185 SAT points. Other things equal, recruited athletes gain an admission bonus worth 200 points, while the preference for legacy candidates is worth 160 points"





> Some Asians who ae being dumb refuse to understand they are also benefactors of Affirmative Action. An Asian would npt be allowed entrance into these schools without the policy. More Asians would not be admitted if the policy ends.




Your pretense that this is 1919 is noted and dismissed. Ending AA and similar non merit based factors would lead to a massive increase in asian admissions today.





> Asians Penalized 50 Points On SAT – Black Students Given 230 Bonus Points…
> 
> You see this stereotype by whites about the Asan being the model minority is not new.
> 
> *The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To combat racism, minorities in the United States have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> often attempted to portray themselves as upstanding citizens capable of assimilating into mainstream culture. Asian Americans were no different, Wu writes. Some, like the Chinese, sought respectability by promoting stories about their obedient children and their traditional family values. The Japanese pointed to their wartime service as proof of their shared Americanness.
> 
> African Americans in the 1940s made very similar appeals. But in the postwar moment, Wu argues, it was only convenient for political leaders to hear the Asian voices.
> 
> The model minority narrative may have started with Asian Americans, but it was quickly co-opted by white politicians who saw it as a tool to win allies in the Cold War. Discrimination was not a good look on the international stage. Embracing Asian Americans “provided a powerful means for the United States to proclaim itself a racial democracy and thereby credentialed to assume the leadership of the free world,” Wu writes. Stories about Asian American success were turned into propaganda.
> 
> By the 1960s, anxieties about the civil right movement caused white Americans to further invest in positive portrayals of Asian Americans. The image of the hard-working Asian became an extremely convenient way to deny the demands of African Americans. As Wu describes in her book, both liberal and conservative politicians pumped up the image of Asian Americans as a way to shift the blame for black poverty. If Asians could find success within the system, politicians asked, why couldn’t African Americans?
> 
> “The insinuation was that hard work along with unwavering faith in the government and liberal democracy as opposed to political protest were the keys to overcoming racial barriers as well as achieving full citizenship,” she writes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The real reasons the U.S. became less racist toward Asian Americans
> 
> So as I have said before stop using asians for your argument because you don't give a damn about them. Yu ae only trying to cite what you whote folks have made up about Asians to try denying the truth of what us black folks say about your racism.
> 
> *The real secret to Asian American success was not education*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The widespread assumption is that Asian Americans came to the United States very disadvantaged, and they wound up advantaged through extraordinary investments in their children’s education,” says Brown University economist Nathaniel Hilger.
> 
> But that's not what really happened, he says.
> 
> Hilger recently used old census records to trace the fortunes of whites, blacks and Asians who were born in California during the early- to mid-20th century. He found that educational gains had little to do with how Asian Americans managed to close the wage gap with whites by the 1970s.
> 
> 
> Instead, his research suggests that society simply became less racist toward Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real secret to Asian American success was not education
> 
> So again stop lying about how you are so concerned about Asians.
> 
> *Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too*
> Anti-Asian-American racism paints picture of a ‘model minority’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But some will maintain that this is all talk of the past, that this history says little about the present-day realities of Asian-Americans. They might note that in 1965 Congress rid racial discrimination from immigration and naturalization law. The convictions of Gordon Hirabayashi and Fred Korematsu, furthermore, were overturned in the 1980s and Japanese-Americans received reparations for internment around that same time. Racism barely scars the lives of Asian-Americans, these folk might insist, noting that America regards them as a so-called “model minority.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1960s, when articulated grievances against anti-black bigotry roiled throughout the American landscape, some leading white intellectuals, through the mainstream media, championed the idea that Asian-Americans constituted a model minority. The model minority myth holds that Asian-Americans are an incredibly successful group generally because of their personal responsibility and law-abiding behavior.
> 
> In 1966, the _U.S. News & World Report_, for instance, wrote, “At a time when Americans are awash in worry over the plight of racial minorities — one such minority, the nation’s 300,000 Chinese Americans, is winning wealth and respect by dint of its own hard work … Still being taught in Chinatown is the old idea that people should depend on their own efforts — not a welfare check—in order to reach America’s ‘promised land.’” The national press pumped out similar stories lauding Asian-Americans and indirectly scolding blacks, while scholarly work validating the model minority stereotype blanketed social science journals. Fifty years later, the model minority stereotype appears true both inside and outside the Asian-American population.
> 
> But the model minority stereotype is a myth that white supremacy devised partly to defend American society from the charges of racism leveled by black folk and those sympathetic to their complaints.
> 
> The model minority myth, furthermore, convinces citizens and power holders that Asian-Americans harbor no real need for government assistance. “The portrayal of Asian Americans as successful,” Seattle University School of Law professor Robert S. Chang wrote, “permits the general public, government officials, and the judiciary to ignore or marginalize the contemporary needs of Asian Americans.”
> 
> Besides this sort of neglect, Asian-Americans face active discrimination. *Approximately 30 percent of Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders reported that they had endured discrimination in the workplace, the highest reporting percentage of any racial group.* Blacks were second at 26 percent.
> 
> The primary reason for this employment discrimination is that Asian-Americans are often deemed unsuited for high-ranking management positions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why we must talk about the Asian-American story, too
> 
> I'm not like most of you guys. I know what the fuck I am talking about.
> 
> *'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A piece from New York Magazine's Andrew Sullivan over the weekend ended with an old, well-worn trope: Asian-Americans, with their "solid two-parent family structures," are a shining example of how to overcome discrimination. An essay that began by imagining why Democrats feel sorry for Hillary Clinton — and then detoured to President Trump's policies — drifted to this troubling ending:
> 
> "Today, Asian-Americans are among the most prosperous, well-educated, and successful ethnic groups in America. What gives? It couldn't possibly be that they maintained solid two-parent family structures, had social networks that looked after one another, placed enormous emphasis on education and hard work, and thereby turned false, negative stereotypes into true, positive ones, could it? It couldn't be that all whites are not racists or that the American dream still lives?"
> 
> Sullivan's piece, rife with generalizations about a group as vastly diverse as Asian-Americans, rightfully raised hackles. Not only inaccurate, his piece spreads the idea that Asian-Americans as a group are monolithic, even though parsing data by ethnicity reveals a host of disparities; for example, Bhutanese-Americans have far higher rates of poverty than other Asian populations, like Japanese-Americans. And at the root of Sullivan's pernicious argument is the idea that black failure and Asian success cannot be explained by inequities and racism, and that they are one and the same; this allows a segment of white America to avoid any responsibility for addressing racism or the damage it continues to inflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Model Minority' Myth Again Used As A Racial Wedge Between Asians And Blacks
> 
> We will not be talking about Asian test scores  anymore. Asian test scores are not the OP. As you see Asian SAT scores has not ended the racism Asians face and white men still get paid more.
> 
> Oh excuse me I was wrong about legacy points, it is 160. Funny how these points never get mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A contributor at _The_ _Amherst Student_ points out that recruited athletes get a bonus of 200 points, while legacy students receive a bonus of 160 points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a history of not allowing all others entry into these universities regardless of what their mother fucking SAT scores were based on color. You don't get to pretend that didn't happen and you don't get t pretend that for over 200 years such access was denied to act like in 50 years it's a matter that has been all corrected.
> 
> The question has been asked, how has redlining helped whites today?
> 
> Thus endeth the lesson.
Click to expand...





THat's a lot of writing about asians. I didn't bring up asians. You seem to be trying to support your assumption that everything is about evul white supremacy.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no discrimination in admittance if whites are the majority of those admitted. This is what idiots like you who whine about discrimination need to understand the definition An adverse impact must be created by the policy for discrimination to be proven. If whites are the majority of admitted students there  is no adverse impact on whites. There is no discrimination in this policy son, and that's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It IS the way it is. If there is any discrimination taking place in admissions, every CURRENT study indicates that it is Asian students who are most at risk.
> 
> What he is doing is ignoring that glaring fact from the same study from 2004(13 years ago) that he posted, attempting to spin it to look like the admission of literally ANY black student is at the expense of MASSIVE numbers of white students.
> 
> It's laughable that he is still on a soapbox about proven BULLSHIT.
> 
> Opinion | White Students’ Unfair Advantage in Admissions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I am not responsible for the voices in your head. NONE of the crazy you attribute to me, has anything to actually do with me or anything I said.
> 
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to venture down YOUR path of persecution again.
> 
> If you happened to be an Asian student who was actually  being affected by the information in  numerous studies out there, including the one you posted,  then I might have some empathy, but you trying to ride on the coattails of their challenges relating to fainess in college admissions,  does in fact effectively  remove the mask from your psychosis.
> 
> There is nothing in this thread to "try again" for where you are concerned.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more than one computer, so finding one is not an issue. What matters is the information that you use it to find.
> 
> "Credible"  studies point to the fact that Asians are discriminated against in college admissions in favor of whites.
> 
> But you refuse to acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...




I guess because the conversation is dominated by lefties whinging about past racism, and whites rightly complaining about current discrimination. 


NOt sure what you want from me on this. Discrimination against asians does not mean that the discrimination against whites is not happening.


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is more proof that conservatives can't accept facts.
> 
> Actually when Asians are admitted at a rate that is 3 times their population and whites are a majority, adverse impact is not shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
Click to expand...


I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..

Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It IS the way it is. If there is any discrimination taking place in admissions, every CURRENT study indicates that it is Asian students who are most at risk.
> 
> What he is doing is ignoring that glaring fact from the same study from 2004(13 years ago) that he posted, attempting to spin it to look like the admission of literally ANY black student is at the expense of MASSIVE numbers of white students.
> 
> It's laughable that he is still on a soapbox about proven BULLSHIT.
> 
> Opinion | White Students’ Unfair Advantage in Admissions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I am not responsible for the voices in your head. NONE of the crazy you attribute to me, has anything to actually do with me or anything I said.
> 
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to venture down YOUR path of persecution again.
> 
> If you happened to be an Asian student who was actually  being affected by the information in  numerous studies out there, including the one you posted,  then I might have some empathy, but you trying to ride on the coattails of their challenges relating to fainess in college admissions,  does in fact effectively  remove the mask from your psychosis.
> 
> There is nothing in this thread to "try again" for where you are concerned.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more than one computer, so finding one is not an issue. What matters is the information that you use it to find.
> 
> "Credible"  studies point to the fact that Asians are discriminated against in college admissions in favor of whites.
> 
> But you refuse to acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because the conversation is dominated by lefties whinging about past racism, and whites rightly complaining about current discrimination.
> 
> 
> NOt sure what you want from me on this. Discrimination against asians does not mean that the discrimination against whites is not happening.
Click to expand...


No what we have here is blacks talking accurately about continuing white racism and one white person complaining about a non existent discrimination against whites.


----------



## IM2

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?
> 
> No one in my family ever owned slaves.  Even if they had, I don't owe their descendants a goddam thing.
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...


This thread is not about slavery. And all you are doing is showing me just how scared whites are to discuss the years after slavery because they know they benefit today from laws and policies created after slavery ended at the expense of blacks and other non white people.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?
> 
> No one in my family ever owned slaves.  Even if they had, I don't owe their descendants a goddam thing.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about slavery. And all you are doing is showing me just how scared whites are to discuss the years after slavery because they know they benefit today from laws and policies created after slavery ended at the expense of blacks and other non white people.
Click to expand...


There is nothing to discuss, as I am not responsible for said laws and policies, and owe no one for any wrongs or inconveniences resulting from said laws and policies.

I am an individual, possessed of a singular individual history.  I am not a member of any arbitrary collective based upon criteria devised by you or anyone else, and I do not share in a fantastical collective guilt assigned by you or anyone else.


----------



## IM2

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?
> 
> No one in my family ever owned slaves.  Even if they had, I don't owe their descendants a goddam thing.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about slavery. And all you are doing is showing me just how scared whites are to discuss the years after slavery because they know they benefit today from laws and policies created after slavery ended at the expense of blacks and other non white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to discuss, as I am not responsible for said laws and policies, and owe no one for any wrongs or inconveniences resulting from said laws and policies.
> 
> I am an individual, possessed of a singular individual history.  I am not a member of any arbitrary collective based upon criteria devised by you or anyone else, and I do not share in a fantastical collective guilt assigned by you or anyone else.
Click to expand...


You benefitted from the laws and policies because of your skin color.  So there is something to discuss when you say you haven't.  The rest of your post is gibberish. We are all individuals but the law applies to all individuals and policies affect all individuals. You share in the responsibility to make the changes necessary to fix the damage that gave your punk ass an advantage.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?
> 
> No one in my family ever owned slaves.  Even if they had, I don't owe their descendants a goddam thing.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about slavery. And all you are doing is showing me just how scared whites are to discuss the years after slavery because they know they benefit today from laws and policies created after slavery ended at the expense of blacks and other non white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to discuss, as I am not responsible for said laws and policies, and owe no one for any wrongs or inconveniences resulting from said laws and policies.
> 
> I am an individual, possessed of a singular individual history.  I am not a member of any arbitrary collective based upon criteria devised by you or anyone else, and I do not share in a fantastical collective guilt assigned by you or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You benefitted from the laws and policies because of your skin color.  So there is something to discuss when you say you haven't.  The rest of your post is gibberish. We are all individuals but the law applies to all individuals and policies affect all individuals. You share in the responsibility to make the changes necessary to fix the damage that gave your punk ass an advantage.
Click to expand...


Abject junior-high nonsense.


----------



## IM2

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?
> 
> No one in my family ever owned slaves.  Even if they had, I don't owe their descendants a goddam thing.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about slavery. And all you are doing is showing me just how scared whites are to discuss the years after slavery because they know they benefit today from laws and policies created after slavery ended at the expense of blacks and other non white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to discuss, as I am not responsible for said laws and policies, and owe no one for any wrongs or inconveniences resulting from said laws and policies.
> 
> I am an individual, possessed of a singular individual history.  I am not a member of any arbitrary collective based upon criteria devised by you or anyone else, and I do not share in a fantastical collective guilt assigned by you or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You benefitted from the laws and policies because of your skin color.  So there is something to discuss when you say you haven't.  The rest of your post is gibberish. We are all individuals but the law applies to all individuals and policies affect all individuals. You share in the responsibility to make the changes necessary to fix the damage that gave your punk ass an advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abject junior-high nonsense.
Click to expand...


Yeah that's what your posts have been.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Over 67 pages containing "Screeching Chimp noises against Whites"


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?
> 
> No one in my family ever owned slaves.  Even if they had, I don't owe their descendants a goddam thing.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about slavery. And all you are doing is showing me just how scared whites are to discuss the years after slavery because they know they benefit today from laws and policies created after slavery ended at the expense of blacks and other non white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing to discuss, as I am not responsible for said laws and policies, and owe no one for any wrongs or inconveniences resulting from said laws and policies.
> 
> I am an individual, possessed of a singular individual history.  I am not a member of any arbitrary collective based upon criteria devised by you or anyone else, and I do not share in a fantastical collective guilt assigned by you or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You benefitted from the laws and policies because of your skin color.  So there is something to discuss when you say you haven't.  The rest of your post is gibberish. We are all individuals but the law applies to all individuals and policies affect all individuals. You share in the responsibility to make the changes necessary to fix the damage that gave your punk ass an advantage.
Click to expand...



  Is this what you really learned in college?   I would ask for a refund.    So what laws and policies discriminate against blacks today?  not in 1965, but today?      society has been striving to correct things for some time now, but  some would like to continue creating enmity between the races.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It IS the way it is. If there is any discrimination taking place in admissions, every CURRENT study indicates that it is Asian students who are most at risk.
> 
> What he is doing is ignoring that glaring fact from the same study from 2004(13 years ago) that he posted, attempting to spin it to look like the admission of literally ANY black student is at the expense of MASSIVE numbers of white students.
> 
> It's laughable that he is still on a soapbox about proven BULLSHIT.
> 
> Opinion | White Students’ Unfair Advantage in Admissions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I am not responsible for the voices in your head. NONE of the crazy you attribute to me, has anything to actually do with me or anything I said.
> 
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to venture down YOUR path of persecution again.
> 
> If you happened to be an Asian student who was actually  being affected by the information in  numerous studies out there, including the one you posted,  then I might have some empathy, but you trying to ride on the coattails of their challenges relating to fainess in college admissions,  does in fact effectively  remove the mask from your psychosis.
> 
> There is nothing in this thread to "try again" for where you are concerned.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more than one computer, so finding one is not an issue. What matters is the information that you use it to find.
> 
> "Credible"  studies point to the fact that Asians are discriminated against in college admissions in favor of whites.
> 
> But you refuse to acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because the conversation is dominated by lefties whinging about past racism, and whites rightly complaining about current discrimination.
> 
> 
> NOt sure what you want from me on this. Discrimination against asians does not mean that the discrimination against whites is not happening.
Click to expand...


I don't want or expect anything from you. 

All that I did was repeat what studies say. 

Asians are being discriminated against in favor of whites.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?
> 
> No one in my family ever owned slaves.  Even if they had, I don't owe their descendants a goddam thing.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about slavery. And all you are doing is showing me just how scared whites are to discuss the years after slavery because they know they benefit today from laws and policies created after slavery ended at the expense of blacks and other non white people.
Click to expand...


*because they know they benefit today from laws and policies created after slavery*

You never explained how I benefit today from redlining in the past.
Did you forget?
Did you realize your claim was BS?


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If blacks get 230 extra points and Asians get 50 points subtracted, how is there no impact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
Click to expand...

Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
Click to expand...


Standing applause.


----------



## IM2

*1920s–1948: Racially Restrictive Covenants*

Racially restrictive covenants refer to contractual agreements that prohibit the purchase, lease, or occupation of a piece of property by a particular group of people, usually African Americans. Racially restrictive covenants were not only mutual agreements between property owners in a neighborhood not to sell to certain people, but were also agreements enforced through the cooperation of real estate boards and neighborhood associations. Racially restrictive covenants became common after 1926 after the U.S. Supreme Court decision, _Corrigan v. Buckley,_ which validated their use.

Now most of you  will claim that since these were made illegal om 1948 that you did not benefit. No so fast.

*Restrictive Covenants Stubbornly Stay on the Books*

By MOTOKO RICH 

*APRIL 21, 2005*

*NEALIE PITTS was shopping for a house for her son three years ago when she spotted a for-sale sign in front of a modest brick bungalow here. When she stopped to ask the owner about it, at first she thought she misheard his answer.

"This house is going to be sold to whites only," said the owner, Rufus Matthews, according to court papers filed by Ms. Pitts, who is African-American. "It's not for colored."

Mr. Matthews later testified before the Virginia Fair Housing Board that he believed a clause in his deed prohibited him from selling to a black buyer. A 1944 deed on his property restricts owners from selling to "any person not of the Caucasian race."

Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*

This  situation happened in 2002.

*Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*

So in 2005 this was still going on. And whites benefitted from it.

Restrictive Covenants Stubbornly Stay on the Books


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

*Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*

Read your own pastes.


----------



## IM2

Billy_Kinetta said:


> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*
> 
> Read your own pastes.



I did dumb ass.

*Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
*


*Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*


----------



## Mudda

Personally, I think that after slavery, blacks benefitted the most. A thank you would be nice.


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*
> 
> Read your own pastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did dumb ass.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
> *
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
Click to expand...




And what? some of those things are probably locked into the fine print on some pages,  but no one is going to follow them and if they do, they are going to get there ass sued.  I'm sure many have been erased where people have taken time to do so, but if they remain,  then they remain as a reminder.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*
> 
> Read your own pastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did dumb ass.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
> *
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
Click to expand...


What is your point?  If the restrictions are unenforceable, while it's unfortunate that they are still there, they aren't actually policy.  I thought it was policies you were discussing?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I am not responsible for the voices in your head. NONE of the crazy you attribute to me, has anything to actually do with me or anything I said.
> 
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to venture down YOUR path of persecution again.
> 
> If you happened to be an Asian student who was actually  being affected by the information in  numerous studies out there, including the one you posted,  then I might have some empathy, but you trying to ride on the coattails of their challenges relating to fainess in college admissions,  does in fact effectively  remove the mask from your psychosis.
> 
> There is nothing in this thread to "try again" for where you are concerned.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more than one computer, so finding one is not an issue. What matters is the information that you use it to find.
> 
> "Credible"  studies point to the fact that Asians are discriminated against in college admissions in favor of whites.
> 
> But you refuse to acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because the conversation is dominated by lefties whinging about past racism, and whites rightly complaining about current discrimination.
> 
> 
> NOt sure what you want from me on this. Discrimination against asians does not mean that the discrimination against whites is not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what we have here is blacks talking accurately about continuing white racism and one white person complaining about a non existent discrimination against whites.
Click to expand...



THe evidence is that white racism has been effectively defeated as a significant force and anti white racism, has risen in it's place.

as per the 230 point sat bonus.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> As always, I am not responsible for the voices in your head. NONE of the crazy you attribute to me, has anything to actually do with me or anything I said.
> 
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to venture down YOUR path of persecution again.
> 
> If you happened to be an Asian student who was actually  being affected by the information in  numerous studies out there, including the one you posted,  then I might have some empathy, but you trying to ride on the coattails of their challenges relating to fainess in college admissions,  does in fact effectively  remove the mask from your psychosis.
> 
> There is nothing in this thread to "try again" for where you are concerned.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more than one computer, so finding one is not an issue. What matters is the information that you use it to find.
> 
> "Credible"  studies point to the fact that Asians are discriminated against in college admissions in favor of whites.
> 
> But you refuse to acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because the conversation is dominated by lefties whinging about past racism, and whites rightly complaining about current discrimination.
> 
> 
> NOt sure what you want from me on this. Discrimination against asians does not mean that the discrimination against whites is not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want or expect anything from you.
> 
> All that I did was repeat what studies say.
> 
> Asians are being discriminated against in favor of whites.
Click to expand...





And whites and asians are being discriminated against in favor of blacks and browns.



I don't support any of that. Nothing I have said can be interpreted as supporting any of that.


You on the other hand...You lefties love your racist discrimination.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to venture down YOUR path of persecution again.
> 
> If you happened to be an Asian student who was actually  being affected by the information in  numerous studies out there, including the one you posted,  then I might have some empathy, but you trying to ride on the coattails of their challenges relating to fainess in college admissions,  does in fact effectively  remove the mask from your psychosis.
> 
> There is nothing in this thread to "try again" for where you are concerned.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more than one computer, so finding one is not an issue. What matters is the information that you use it to find.
> 
> "Credible"  studies point to the fact that Asians are discriminated against in college admissions in favor of whites.
> 
> But you refuse to acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because the conversation is dominated by lefties whinging about past racism, and whites rightly complaining about current discrimination.
> 
> 
> NOt sure what you want from me on this. Discrimination against asians does not mean that the discrimination against whites is not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what we have here is blacks talking accurately about continuing white racism and one white person complaining about a non existent discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe evidence is that white racism has been effectively defeated as a significant force and anti white racism, has risen in it's place.
> 
> as per the 230 point sat bonus.
Click to expand...


There is no such evidence.There is no anti white racism. Trying to equalize things  so that whites don't have a continued advantage because of white racism is not anti white racism.

White boy amnesia isn't allowed in threads I make.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to venture down YOUR path of persecution again.
> 
> If you happened to be an Asian student who was actually  being affected by the information in  numerous studies out there, including the one you posted,  then I might have some empathy, but you trying to ride on the coattails of their challenges relating to fainess in college admissions,  does in fact effectively  remove the mask from your psychosis.
> 
> There is nothing in this thread to "try again" for where you are concerned.
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more than one computer, so finding one is not an issue. What matters is the information that you use it to find.
> 
> "Credible"  studies point to the fact that Asians are discriminated against in college admissions in favor of whites.
> 
> But you refuse to acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because the conversation is dominated by lefties whinging about past racism, and whites rightly complaining about current discrimination.
> 
> 
> NOt sure what you want from me on this. Discrimination against asians does not mean that the discrimination against whites is not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want or expect anything from you.
> 
> All that I did was repeat what studies say.
> 
> Asians are being discriminated against in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whites and asians are being discriminated against in favor of blacks and browns.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support any of that. Nothing I have said can be interpreted as supporting any of that.
> 
> 
> You on the other hand...You lefties love your racist discrimination.
Click to expand...


Whites  aren't being discriminated against.  Neither are Asians. We end programs that promote equal opportunity and Asians are going to be excluded just like every other non white group. Regardless of test scores. Because test scores never made any mother fucking difference in admittance in the first place.

White boy amnesia is not allowed here.

Now  why don't you try explaining the restrictive covenants that still exist today giving whites the benefit in housing?


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*
> 
> Read your own pastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did dumb ass.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
> *
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point?  If the restrictions are unenforceable, while it's unfortunate that they are still there, they aren't actually policy.  I thought it was policies you were discussing?
Click to expand...


If they are still being applied they are policy. Even without that restrictive covenants are a example of a policy that benefitted whites after slavery that has had an impact upon whites living right now. You whites really need to quit looking for excuses to deny the facts.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*
> 
> Read your own pastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did dumb ass.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
> *
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what? some of those things are probably locked into the fine print on some pages,  but no one is going to follow them and if they do, they are going to get there ass sued.  I'm sure many have been erased where people have taken time to do so, but if they remain,  then they remain as a reminder.
Click to expand...


They are still being followed idiot, that's the point of the article. Still even if they were not, the fact is these are policies that were created after slavery that benefitted whites and whites today have benefitted from it.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?
> 
> No one in my family ever owned slaves.  Even if they had, I don't owe their descendants a goddam thing.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about slavery. And all you are doing is showing me just how scared whites are to discuss the years after slavery because they know they benefit today from laws and policies created after slavery ended at the expense of blacks and other non white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *because they know they benefit today from laws and policies created after slavery*
> 
> You never explained how I benefit today from redlining in the past.
> Did you forget?
> Did you realize your claim was BS?
Click to expand...


No, you were to explain how redlining benefitted whites.


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop trying to use Asians in this disingenuous argument you are trying to make. You racists don't give a flying fuck about Asians or their equal rights. The OP is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies after slavery. The same motherfucking laws and policies that put Asians in interment camps. There is no anti white discrimination and there is no adverse impact on whites by whatever correll and you are trying to argue. You've been shown that Asians are admitted into Ivy league schools at 3 times the rate of their population so there is no adverse impact there. And the fact remains that there are actually blacks who do score better than Asians and whites on these tests. If anything the 230 points are awarded due to the adverse impact of admission policy on blacks since blacks are admitted at half their rate of the population.  about 3 times less than Asians and about 7 to 8 times less than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
Click to expand...


Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.

I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.

Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more than one computer, so finding one is not an issue. What matters is the information that you use it to find.
> 
> "Credible"  studies point to the fact that Asians are discriminated against in college admissions in favor of whites.
> 
> But you refuse to acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because the conversation is dominated by lefties whinging about past racism, and whites rightly complaining about current discrimination.
> 
> 
> NOt sure what you want from me on this. Discrimination against asians does not mean that the discrimination against whites is not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what we have here is blacks talking accurately about continuing white racism and one white person complaining about a non existent discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe evidence is that white racism has been effectively defeated as a significant force and anti white racism, has risen in it's place.
> 
> as per the 230 point sat bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such evidence.There is no anti white racism. Trying to equalize things  so that whites don't have a continued advantage because of white racism is not anti white racism.
> 
> White boy amnesia isn't allowed in threads I make.
Click to expand...

*
There is no such evidence.There is no anti white racism*

Right. Giving blacks 230 SAT bonus points doesn't hurt anyone. Right?

*Trying to equalize things* 

Everybody should get an equal score on the SAT, right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more than one computer, so finding one is not an issue. What matters is the information that you use it to find.
> 
> "Credible"  studies point to the fact that Asians are discriminated against in college admissions in favor of whites.
> 
> But you refuse to acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because the conversation is dominated by lefties whinging about past racism, and whites rightly complaining about current discrimination.
> 
> 
> NOt sure what you want from me on this. Discrimination against asians does not mean that the discrimination against whites is not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want or expect anything from you.
> 
> All that I did was repeat what studies say.
> 
> Asians are being discriminated against in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whites and asians are being discriminated against in favor of blacks and browns.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support any of that. Nothing I have said can be interpreted as supporting any of that.
> 
> 
> You on the other hand...You lefties love your racist discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites  aren't being discriminated against.  Neither are Asians. We end programs that promote equal opportunity and Asians are going to be excluded just like every other non white group. Regardless of test scores. Because test scores never made any mother fucking difference in admittance in the first place.
> 
> White boy amnesia is not allowed here.
> 
> Now  why don't you try explaining the restrictive covenants that still exist today giving whites the benefit in housing?
Click to expand...


*Because test scores never made any mother fucking difference in admittance in the first place.*


Of course they did. That's why they had to give points to blacks, so they could admit more of them.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you scared to talk about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's to talk about?
> 
> No one in my family ever owned slaves.  Even if they had, I don't owe their descendants a goddam thing.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about slavery. And all you are doing is showing me just how scared whites are to discuss the years after slavery because they know they benefit today from laws and policies created after slavery ended at the expense of blacks and other non white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *because they know they benefit today from laws and policies created after slavery*
> 
> You never explained how I benefit today from redlining in the past.
> Did you forget?
> Did you realize your claim was BS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you were to explain how redlining benefitted whites.
Click to expand...


No, you were going to explain how redlining benefits whites today.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*
> 
> Read your own pastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did dumb ass.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
> *
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point?  If the restrictions are unenforceable, while it's unfortunate that they are still there, they aren't actually policy.  I thought it was policies you were discussing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are still being applied they are policy. Even without that restrictive covenants are a example of a policy that benefitted whites after slavery that has had an impact upon whites living right now. You whites really need to quit looking for excuses to deny the facts.
Click to expand...


1. You have no idea of my race.
2. I did not deny any facts.
3. The article you linked to about racist deed restrictions and restrictive covenants, and in fact the quote you put in bold with large letters, says that such clauses are NOT being applied because they have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.
4. Those things absolutely are an example of policies or rules that benefited whites.  That doesn't change the fact that bringing them up is bringing up something which has not applied, legally speaking, for more than half a century.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*
> 
> Read your own pastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did dumb ass.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
> *
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what? some of those things are probably locked into the fine print on some pages,  but no one is going to follow them and if they do, they are going to get there ass sued.  I'm sure many have been erased where people have taken time to do so, but if they remain,  then they remain as a reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are still being followed idiot, that's the point of the article. Still even if they were not, the fact is these are policies that were created after slavery that benefitted whites and whites today have benefitted from it.
Click to expand...


You should not call someone an idiot and follow it up immediately with an incorrect statement, particularly when you've provided a quote to show the statement is incorrect in the same bundle of nestled quotes.

The article neither says nor implies that racist deed restrictions and restrictive covenants are still being followed.  In fact, it quite clearly points out that both the 1948 Shelley v Kraemer ruling on racially restrictive covenants and the 1968 Fair Housing Act make such documents legally unenforceable.  Instead, the article talks about them in an historical context and as a sort of vestigial appendage which should be removed.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*
> 
> Read your own pastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did dumb ass.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
> *
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point?  If the restrictions are unenforceable, while it's unfortunate that they are still there, they aren't actually policy.  I thought it was policies you were discussing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are still being applied they are policy. Even without that restrictive covenants are a example of a policy that benefitted whites after slavery that has had an impact upon whites living right now. You whites really need to quit looking for excuses to deny the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You have no idea of my race.
> 2. I did not deny any facts.
> 3. The article you linked to about racist deed restrictions and restrictive covenants, and in fact the quote you put in bold with large letters, says that such clauses are NOT being applied because they have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.
> 4. Those things absolutely are an example of policies or rules that benefited whites.  That doesn't change the fact that bringing them up is bringing up something which has not applied, legally speaking, for more than half a century.
Click to expand...


Read the bolded words very carefully and do not stop after reading the words "such clauses have bene unenforceable for 60 years". Those words tell you that such covenants are still being used, are in effect now and are used in the governance of policy  in homeowners associations across the country.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*
> 
> Read your own pastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did dumb ass.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
> *
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what? some of those things are probably locked into the fine print on some pages,  but no one is going to follow them and if they do, they are going to get there ass sued.  I'm sure many have been erased where people have taken time to do so, but if they remain,  then they remain as a reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are still being followed idiot, that's the point of the article. Still even if they were not, the fact is these are policies that were created after slavery that benefitted whites and whites today have benefitted from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not call someone an idiot and follow it up immediately with an incorrect statement, particularly when you've provided a quote to show the statement is incorrect in the same bundle of nestled quotes.
> 
> The article neither says nor implies that racist deed restrictions and restrictive covenants are still being followed.  In fact, it quite clearly points out that both the 1948 Shelley v Kraemer ruling on racially restrictive covenants and the 1968 Fair Housing Act make such documents legally unenforceable.  Instead, the article talks about them in an historical context and as a sort of vestigial appendage which should be removed.
Click to expand...


The article starts off with an example of a person trying to by a home and was told the home was only going to be sold to whites per the deed.

So you can be called an idiot for trying to make the claims  you are making.  Saying something is unenforceable does not mean I is  being done dumb ass. The story is evidence of this.

But regardless of what you think this article was referring to the article shows a policy made after slavery that benefitted white that whites today did benefit from during their lives.  There is no such thing as teflon history. Things that were ended 60 years ago did not just magically make all things equal. Nor  did it eliinae advantages gained by whites.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*
> 
> Read your own pastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did dumb ass.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
> *
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point?  If the restrictions are unenforceable, while it's unfortunate that they are still there, they aren't actually policy.  I thought it was policies you were discussing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are still being applied they are policy. Even without that restrictive covenants are a example of a policy that benefitted whites after slavery that has had an impact upon whites living right now. You whites really need to quit looking for excuses to deny the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. You have no idea of my race.
> 2. I did not deny any facts.
> 3. The article you linked to about racist deed restrictions and restrictive covenants, and in fact the quote you put in bold with large letters, says that such clauses are NOT being applied because they have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.
> 4. Those things absolutely are an example of policies or rules that benefited whites.  That doesn't change the fact that bringing them up is bringing up something which has not applied, legally speaking, for more than half a century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the bolded words very carefully and do not stop after reading the words "such clauses have bene unenforceable for 60 years". Those words tell you that such covenants are still being used, are in effect now and are used in the governance of policy  in homeowners associations across the country.
Click to expand...


No, those words do not say that.  It merely says that those clauses and restrictions still exist.  If you read the article it is clear that the point is not that racist clauses and restrictions are still enforced, even beyond the fact that it says they are unenforceable.  The article talks about the difficulty in getting them removed, about realtors redacting such clauses and not showing them to home buyers, but it does not say that clauses like that are enforced and used as policy.

I imagine we've all seen silly, crazy, or just stupid laws from around the country that are still on the books, but are not enforced and/or are legally unenforceable.  Those laws survive, but they are not policy: dominoes cannot be played on Sunday, pet flamingos are barred from entering barber shops, people cannot commit "unnatural acts" with another person, etc.  Those laws exist, they survive, but they are no longer policy.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*
> 
> Read your own pastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did dumb ass.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
> *
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what? some of those things are probably locked into the fine print on some pages,  but no one is going to follow them and if they do, they are going to get there ass sued.  I'm sure many have been erased where people have taken time to do so, but if they remain,  then they remain as a reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are still being followed idiot, that's the point of the article. Still even if they were not, the fact is these are policies that were created after slavery that benefitted whites and whites today have benefitted from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not call someone an idiot and follow it up immediately with an incorrect statement, particularly when you've provided a quote to show the statement is incorrect in the same bundle of nestled quotes.
> 
> The article neither says nor implies that racist deed restrictions and restrictive covenants are still being followed.  In fact, it quite clearly points out that both the 1948 Shelley v Kraemer ruling on racially restrictive covenants and the 1968 Fair Housing Act make such documents legally unenforceable.  Instead, the article talks about them in an historical context and as a sort of vestigial appendage which should be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article starts off with an example of a person trying to by a home and was told the home was only going to be sold to whites per the deed.
> 
> So you can be called an idiot for trying to make the claims  you are making.  Saying something is unenforceable does not mean I is  being done dumb ass. The story is evidence of this.
> 
> But regardless of what you think this article was referring to the article shows a policy made after slavery that benefitted white that whites today did benefit from during their lives.  There is no such thing as teflon history. Things that were ended 60 years ago did not just magically make all things equal. Nor  did it eliinae advantages gained by whites.
Click to expand...


The article starts off with the owner who was trying to sell his home claiming that his deed prevented the sale of the home to non-whites.  It does not say that his argument was upheld, and in fact says that the Virginia attorney general's office joined in a lawsuit against that homeowner.  So, no, the article does not say that such racist restrictions are policy. 

I have not denied that such racist policies existed, nor that they were likely common, nor that many other racist laws and policies gave whites advantages.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> 
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?
Click to expand...


No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
Click to expand...


Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did dumb ass.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
> *
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what? some of those things are probably locked into the fine print on some pages,  but no one is going to follow them and if they do, they are going to get there ass sued.  I'm sure many have been erased where people have taken time to do so, but if they remain,  then they remain as a reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are still being followed idiot, that's the point of the article. Still even if they were not, the fact is these are policies that were created after slavery that benefitted whites and whites today have benefitted from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not call someone an idiot and follow it up immediately with an incorrect statement, particularly when you've provided a quote to show the statement is incorrect in the same bundle of nestled quotes.
> 
> The article neither says nor implies that racist deed restrictions and restrictive covenants are still being followed.  In fact, it quite clearly points out that both the 1948 Shelley v Kraemer ruling on racially restrictive covenants and the 1968 Fair Housing Act make such documents legally unenforceable.  Instead, the article talks about them in an historical context and as a sort of vestigial appendage which should be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article starts off with an example of a person trying to by a home and was told the home was only going to be sold to whites per the deed.
> 
> So you can be called an idiot for trying to make the claims  you are making.  Saying something is unenforceable does not mean I is  being done dumb ass. The story is evidence of this.
> 
> But regardless of what you think this article was referring to the article shows a policy made after slavery that benefitted white that whites today did benefit from during their lives.  There is no such thing as teflon history. Things that were ended 60 years ago did not just magically make all things equal. Nor  did it eliinae advantages gained by whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article starts off with the owner who was trying to sell his home claiming that his deed prevented the sale of the home to non-whites.  It does not say that his argument was upheld, and in fact says that the Virginia attorney general's office joined in a lawsuit against that homeowner.  So, no, the article does not say that such racist restrictions are policy.
> 
> I have not denied that such racist policies existed, nor that they were likely common, nor that many other racist laws and policies gave whites advantages.
Click to expand...


The fact of whether t was upheld or not is irrelevant. The fact this still exists should show you a very serious flaw in the it doesn't happen anymore argument. And yes the article says that homeowners associations are still governed by these covenants.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> 
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
Click to expand...


No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.


----------



## IM2

*The penalty for scoring less than 1200 on the SAT is significantly greater for African-American and Hispanic students than the penalty for white students who score less than 1200 (Model 2). Similarly, the reward (i.e., increased likelihood of admission) that is produced by scoring more than 1300 is significantly smaller for African-American and especially for Hispanic students than the reward for white students who score more than 1300.

SAT scores for white and Asian candidates seem to receive the same emphasis.
*
This is from the Princeton study correll uses to whine about anti white discrimination. This portion of the study shows that blacks and Hispanics are punished more for scores under1200 than whites and Asians and rewarded less for scores over 1300 than whites and Asians.

Funny how these things just don't seem to get mentioned by correll isn't it?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more than one computer, so finding one is not an issue. What matters is the information that you use it to find.
> 
> "Credible"  studies point to the fact that Asians are discriminated against in college admissions in favor of whites.
> 
> But you refuse to acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because the conversation is dominated by lefties whinging about past racism, and whites rightly complaining about current discrimination.
> 
> 
> NOt sure what you want from me on this. Discrimination against asians does not mean that the discrimination against whites is not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what we have here is blacks talking accurately about continuing white racism and one white person complaining about a non existent discrimination against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THe evidence is that white racism has been effectively defeated as a significant force and anti white racism, has risen in it's place.
> 
> as per the 230 point sat bonus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such evidence.There is no anti white racism. Trying to equalize things  so that whites don't have a continued advantage because of white racism is not anti white racism.
> 
> White boy amnesia isn't allowed in threads I make.
Click to expand...



You refusal to admit the reality of heavily documented, peer reviewed, academic studies showing anti-white discrimination in Ivy League admissions says a lot about you.

but the data is still real, despite your denial.


The advantage today, in the 21st century is heavily towards those with BLACK SKIN.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Asians are discriminated against even MORE individually does not mean that many more whites are not discriminated against.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not credible that you cannot grasp that simple fact, based on the reality that you have the brain power to find your computer on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more than one computer, so finding one is not an issue. What matters is the information that you use it to find.
> 
> "Credible"  studies point to the fact that Asians are discriminated against in college admissions in favor of whites.
> 
> But you refuse to acknowledge that fact.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess because the conversation is dominated by lefties whinging about past racism, and whites rightly complaining about current discrimination.
> 
> 
> NOt sure what you want from me on this. Discrimination against asians does not mean that the discrimination against whites is not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want or expect anything from you.
> 
> All that I did was repeat what studies say.
> 
> Asians are being discriminated against in favor of whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whites and asians are being discriminated against in favor of blacks and browns.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support any of that. Nothing I have said can be interpreted as supporting any of that.
> 
> 
> You on the other hand...You lefties love your racist discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites  aren't being discriminated against.  Neither are Asians. We end programs that promote equal opportunity and Asians are going to be excluded just like every other non white group. Regardless of test scores. Because test scores never made any mother fucking difference in admittance in the first place.
> 
> White boy amnesia is not allowed here.
> 
> Now  why don't you try explaining the restrictive covenants that still exist today giving whites the benefit in housing?
Click to expand...



Another poster linked to asian admissions RISING, when race was thrown out. Did you miss that, or "forget" it?


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
Click to expand...


I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.

So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.


----------



## Yarddog

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
Click to expand...



To me, racism is the way a person looks at the world.  Not every racist person has the power to enforce his outlook on society.    But we can see microcosms of systemic racism all over the world,  which leads me to believe these sick personality types permeate all races.    It is a fact, though not every manifestation will be the same because of the time period that they occur,  and socio- economic conditions as well as other factors.
 Of course there are some who believe it has more to do with melanin content in the skin and DNA


----------



## Mudda

No black person alive today was a slave but yet they all still enjoy our largesse the most.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.


This is what they call, sophism. Plenty of other  groups have suffered oppression years past, and and have managed to transcend and prosper. Blacks biggest problem? Themselves, not some vague concept of white
privilege. Black males slaughter each other, black women have a birth control issues. Drugs, gangs and violence are all apart of black dysfunctional culture. Break out the popcorn? This is entertaining to you? It's TRAGIC and inexcusable.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> *1920s–1948: Racially Restrictive Covenants*
> 
> Racially restrictive covenants refer to contractual agreements that prohibit the purchase, lease, or occupation of a piece of property by a particular group of people, usually African Americans. Racially restrictive covenants were not only mutual agreements between property owners in a neighborhood not to sell to certain people, but were also agreements enforced through the cooperation of real estate boards and neighborhood associations. Racially restrictive covenants became common after 1926 after the U.S. Supreme Court decision, _Corrigan v. Buckley,_ which validated their use.
> 
> Now most of you  will claim that since these were made illegal om 1948 that you did not benefit. No so fast.
> 
> *Restrictive Covenants Stubbornly Stay on the Books*
> 
> By MOTOKO RICH
> 
> *APRIL 21, 2005*
> 
> *NEALIE PITTS was shopping for a house for her son three years ago when she spotted a for-sale sign in front of a modest brick bungalow here. When she stopped to ask the owner about it, at first she thought she misheard his answer.*
> 
> *"This house is going to be sold to whites only," said the owner, Rufus Matthews, according to court papers filed by Ms. Pitts, who is African-American. "It's not for colored."*
> 
> *Mr. Matthews later testified before the Virginia Fair Housing Board that he believed a clause in his deed prohibited him from selling to a black buyer. A 1944 deed on his property restricts owners from selling to "any person not of the Caucasian race."*
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> This  situation happened in 2002.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> So in 2005 this was still going on. And whites benefitted from it.
> 
> Restrictive Covenants Stubbornly Stay on the Books


This is a HOA, a private organization. I hate HOAs and would never live in one if the house was for free. Some of the most exclusive HOAs are in the most liberal cities, and while they might state race isn't a issue. They still put you through a rigorous interview process. Still it's a private organization. Your source even states that the LAWS are unenforceable. On top of that, this private organization only effected 1 person. I don't think there are any white or Asian members of the black panther party, or any similar orginizations. Again 1 person not an entire race. Is it fucked up, yes. One more reason not to live in a place where your neighbors are required to be up in your business about your own damn property and life.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

The laws are unenforceable according to your own source...

AA, Asians have to outperform both whites and blacks, but I guess that doesn't count in your book?  That law is nationwide. AA is an antidiscrimination law, that discriminates by nature...which is what happens when you place quotas based solely on race.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I do, and what you are saying here is YOU don't give a flying fuck about Asians, so stop projecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years.*
> 
> Read your own pastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did dumb ass.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.
> *
> It doesn't happen everywhere. Yes, racism still exists, which is wrong. You seem to blame all whites for this and think we all benefit from those who are discriminated against. I didn't benefit from the house that was not rented to the black people.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what? some of those things are probably locked into the fine print on some pages,  but no one is going to follow them and if they do, they are going to get there ass sued.  I'm sure many have been erased where people have taken time to do so, but if they remain,  then they remain as a reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are still being followed idiot, that's the point of the article. Still even if they were not, the fact is these are policies that were created after slavery that benefitted whites and whites today have benefitted from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should not call someone an idiot and follow it up immediately with an incorrect statement, particularly when you've provided a quote to show the statement is incorrect in the same bundle of nestled quotes.
> 
> The article neither says nor implies that racist deed restrictions and restrictive covenants are still being followed.  In fact, it quite clearly points out that both the 1948 Shelley v Kraemer ruling on racially restrictive covenants and the 1968 Fair Housing Act make such documents legally unenforceable.  Instead, the article talks about them in an historical context and as a sort of vestigial appendage which should be removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The article starts off with an example of a person trying to by a home and was told the home was only going to be sold to whites per the deed.
> 
> So you can be called an idiot for trying to make the claims  you are making.  Saying something is unenforceable does not mean I is  being done dumb ass. The story is evidence of this.
> 
> But regardless of what you think this article was referring to the article shows a policy made after slavery that benefitted white that whites today did benefit from during their lives.  There is no such thing as teflon history. Things that were ended 60 years ago did not just magically make all things equal. Nor  did it eliinae advantages gained by whites.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> 
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
Click to expand...


This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.


----------



## MaryL

I didn't chose my race, and it makes me wonder: Did you choose your race? OK, of course not.  This whole industry  of white guilt, it's intriguing I have to be absolved of something that I actually gained NOTHING from, but are given  the onus OF?  No, Blacks are intellectualizing their own failures. Lets get real here. Blacks self murder, self hate, and plenty of other peoples over the years got over injustices and racism. What is  REALLY going on with blacks? I  hate popcorn, it's so gouache.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
Click to expand...

Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> 
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
Click to expand...


I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> I didn't chose my race, and it makes me wonder: Did you choose your race? OK, of course not.  This whole industry  of white guilt, it's intriguing I have to be absolved of something that I actually gained NOTHING from, but are given  the onus OF?  No, Blacks are intellectualizing their own failures. Lets get real here. Blacks self murder, self hate, and plenty of other peoples over the years got over injustices and racism. What is  REALLY going on with blacks?



Lets get real here, you are a white female You are part of the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. Besides that you benefited from past racist policies, as well as systemic racism and covert racist practices that happen every day in this nation now.
.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't chose my race, and it makes me wonder: Did you choose your race? OK, of course not.  This whole industry  of white guilt, it's intriguing I have to be absolved of something that I actually gained NOTHING from, but are given  the onus OF?  No, Blacks are intellectualizing their own failures. Lets get real here. Blacks self murder, self hate, and plenty of other peoples over the years got over injustices and racism. What is  REALLY going on with blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get real here, you are a white female You are part of the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. Besides that you benefited from past racist policies, as well as systemic racism and covert racist practices that happen every day in this nation now.
> .
Click to expand...

Oh really?  Nice try. it's an abstraction, if not false. Your assertions are just that, and there is no proof I can
 see.. I realized today, there are two types of people. Stupid or smart. That's it, race or gender is moot. My situation is none of your business. But I see people that accept the norm, and those that surpass. Black culture seems to ...demand  people conform to the lowest common denominator. Who's fault is that?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
Click to expand...

There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not look down on others, I have no animosity toward others because of their race, but you do.


----------



## MaryL

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not lo
Click to expand...




MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not look down on others, I have no animosity toward others because of their race, but you do.
Click to expand...

Racist shmashist. Blacks need to buckle up and lay off the excuses. The high black on black murder rate is purely of their own making, not from abstractions of racism.


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
Click to expand...



Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
Click to expand...



Your pretense that such policies have not completely reversed over the course of the last 50 years, shows that you are intellectually dishonest, and your conclusions are bs.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
Click to expand...



50 years ago America was exactly 2 years removed from the abolishment of Jim Crow laws. Ask some people that lived under those laws what real discrimination looks like.

SMGDH.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 50 years ago America was exactly 2 years removed from the abolishment of Jim Crow laws. Ask some people that lived under those laws what real discrimination looks like.
> 
> SMGDH.
Click to expand...



I would be happy to.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> 
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that such policies have not completely reversed over the course of the last 50 years, shows that you are intellectually dishonest, and your conclusions are bs.
Click to expand...


There has been no complete reversal. The only bs conclusions are yours.  And this is why.

*YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT POLCIES MADE BY WHITES!*

Teflon Theory of History

*The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.

*For example:*

Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.

Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.

Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.

So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*


*Because of how American history is taught:*
American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.

*Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.

*Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
Click to expand...


You are a true idiot. The was never any pro black discrimination. And as you keep getting shown your argument about that 230 points is garbage.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not look down on others, I have no animosity toward others because of their race, but you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist shmashist. Blacks need to buckle up and lay off the excuses. The high black on black murder rate is purely of their own making, not from abstractions of racism.
Click to expand...


You can't understand why you get called a racist for making such comments when we look at the white murder rate is just as high. .A white person will be killed by another white person approximately 90 percent of the time.  Concern yourself with the white on white murder rate because you don't have a cue as to what has created in the black community. I do and am not going to waste my time arguing with you about it,


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not look down on others, I have no animosity toward others because of their race, but you do.
Click to expand...


You apparently think you are superior to blacks. You think you know more about being black than blacks do, You think you can tell blacks what our problems are and are quick to dispute what a black persons says is the problem often telling me how wrong I am about things I have seen and lived based upon your opinion  You think you can tell blacks how they are to do things ad how we should see things.. You made the comment about my attitude. This is a common racist retort to someone black talking about white racism. You think you can tell me how I am because I post angry responses after reading a bunch of racist bullshit from whites and arrogant crap from whites like you.  You say noting to the obvious racist postings by whites here and only jump on me making claims of how I hate  whites or am a racist. Then you assume I hate all whites. You tell me I perceive racism. I don't  perceive shit. I am 56 years old lady and have faced every form of racism., I know what l racism is , I don't have to guess. But since you think you  know better than me about such matters because you are white and that means your opinion is the only one that can be right.

So like I said, there are millions of whites out there who are not racists. Whites who don think they can tell blacks how they are wrong about racism. Whites who do not begin to think they can tell blacks how they should think or how racism is over. They don't tell us how we ae just perceiving racism. . For some reason  ignorance has allowed you to think that I have never been around whites, don't have white friends, have never worked with  whites, or that I have never socialized in any way shape or form with white people. And that is your major malfunction,  I grew up ins a town that is 90 percent white. I went to a  university that was 87 percent white. I have worked with white people. I have sat on committees and in community groups with whites, I've dated white women. I was married to a white woman. I know when I see or read racism Molly.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't chose my race, and it makes me wonder: Did you choose your race? OK, of course not.  This whole industry  of white guilt, it's intriguing I have to be absolved of something that I actually gained NOTHING from, but are given  the onus OF?  No, Blacks are intellectualizing their own failures. Lets get real here. Blacks self murder, self hate, and plenty of other peoples over the years got over injustices and racism. What is  REALLY going on with blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get real here, you are a white female You are part of the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. Besides that you benefited from past racist policies, as well as systemic racism and covert racist practices that happen every day in this nation now.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?  Nice try. it's an abstraction, if not false. Your assertions are just that, and there is no proof I can
> see.. I realized today, there are two types of people. Stupid or smart. That's it, race or gender is moot. My situation is none of your business. But I see people that accept the norm, and those that surpass. Black culture seems to ...demand  people conform to the lowest common denominator. Who's fault is that?
Click to expand...


*Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone*
Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com

Now shut the fuck up.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
Click to expand...


If white racism was just calling people names and did not affect us in any other manner, then we can discount laws and policies. However when you enforce your belief in your superiority by making laws or creating policy denying everyone but you because you believe you are superior then you cannot argue racism honestly by saying how you don't base racism on laws and policy. For one to be. but to be just the same as, you have to do the same things. Since the claim of black superiority you think we have has not included the creation of laws and policy denying whites because we believe we are superior and whites are inferior so they do not deserve  then blacks are not in fact and in practice as racist as whites.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If white racism was just calling people names and did not affect us in any other manner, then we can discount laws and policies. However when you enforce your belief in your superiority by making laws or creating policy denying everyone but you because you believe you are superior then you cannot argue racism honestly by saying how you don't base racism on laws and policy. For one to be. but to be just the same as, you have to do the same things. Since the claim of black superiority you think we have has not included the creation of laws and policy denying whites because we believe we are superior and whites are inferior so they do not deserve  then blacks are not in fact and in practice as racist as whites.
Click to expand...

Blacks ARE inferior and haven't yet attained equal status to whites, but they are coming along pretty well, except for constant complainers like you. Own up to it.


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. That's not what I am saying. I am saying this argument about Asians  disingenuous and that's because it is. I bought up how Asians are paid less than white men and have filed more did racial discriminations suits against whites than anyone else and  we hear crickets. If you are so concerned with the plihh of Asians then you are concerned about these things.  What is going on is that Asians are being used in this argument to try denying the fact of how whites have benefitted the most from modern polices and to try reducing the reality of what blacks have faced.
> 
> 
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The laws are unenforceable according to your own source...
> 
> AA, Asians have to outperform both whites and blacks, but I guess that doesn't count in your book?  That law is nationwide. AA is an antidiscrimination law, that discriminates by nature...which is what happens when you place quotas based solely on race.
Click to expand...


Wrong. There are no quotas and Asians do not have to outperform anyone. I know far too many Asians who are not ignorant. But for those who are, Asians included in Affirmative action. AA does not discriminate, and when you are 5 percent if the population and 20 percent of those admitted into Ivy league schools you damn sure are not being discriminated against. So if you are Asian understand this, *AN SAT SCORE IS NOT AND NEVER HAS BEEN THE SOLE DETERMINAT OF COLLEGE ADMISSION*!

Stop being dumb asses and falling for the race baiting whites are doing. You will not be admitted into ANY university if whites like these here get their fucking way and end all equal rights laws or policies   Without that, if Asians are not' admitted, you will have no defense or help.

Last, this is from the Princeton Study correll keeps trying to use to argue his lie.

*The penalty for scoring less than 1200 on the SAT is significantly greater for African-American and Hispanic students than the penalty for white students who score less than 1200 (Model 2). Similarly, the reward (i.e., increased likelihood of admission) that is produced by scoring more than 1300 is significantly smaller for African-American and especially for Hispanic students than the reward for white students who score more than 1300.

SAT scores for white and Asian candidates seem to receive the same emphasis.
*
Do you see that last line? Asians are not getting penalized as heavily as blacks and Hispanics for scoring less than 1200 on the SAT and Asians get rewarded more than blacks and Hispanics for scores over 1300.


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1920s–1948: Racially Restrictive Covenants*
> 
> Racially restrictive covenants refer to contractual agreements that prohibit the purchase, lease, or occupation of a piece of property by a particular group of people, usually African Americans. Racially restrictive covenants were not only mutual agreements between property owners in a neighborhood not to sell to certain people, but were also agreements enforced through the cooperation of real estate boards and neighborhood associations. Racially restrictive covenants became common after 1926 after the U.S. Supreme Court decision, _Corrigan v. Buckley,_ which validated their use.
> 
> Now most of you  will claim that since these were made illegal om 1948 that you did not benefit. No so fast.
> 
> *Restrictive Covenants Stubbornly Stay on the Books*
> 
> By MOTOKO RICH
> 
> *APRIL 21, 2005*
> 
> *NEALIE PITTS was shopping for a house for her son three years ago when she spotted a for-sale sign in front of a modest brick bungalow here. When she stopped to ask the owner about it, at first she thought she misheard his answer.*
> 
> *"This house is going to be sold to whites only," said the owner, Rufus Matthews, according to court papers filed by Ms. Pitts, who is African-American. "It's not for colored."*
> 
> *Mr. Matthews later testified before the Virginia Fair Housing Board that he believed a clause in his deed prohibited him from selling to a black buyer. A 1944 deed on his property restricts owners from selling to "any person not of the Caucasian race."*
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> This  situation happened in 2002.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> So in 2005 this was still going on. And whites benefitted from it.
> 
> Restrictive Covenants Stubbornly Stay on the Books
> 
> 
> 
> This is a HOA, a private organization. I hate HOAs and would never live in one if the house was for free. Some of the most exclusive HOAs are in the most liberal cities, and while they might state race isn't a issue. They still put you through a rigorous interview process. Still it's a private organization. Your source even states that the LAWS are unenforceable. On top of that, this private organization only effected 1 person. I don't think there are any white or Asian members of the black panther party, or any similar orginizations. Again 1 person not an entire race. Is it fucked up, yes. One more reason not to live in a place where your neighbors are required to be up in your business about your own damn property and life.
Click to expand...


Well the point here is that this did not and does not just happen to one person. There are whites and Asians in the NAACP and Black lives matter, The Urban League, etc..

There are not all that many blacks in the new black panther party, the old black panthers don't exist anymore and the remaining living members denounce the new black panther party. Now go run along with your false equivalences.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that such policies have not completely reversed over the course of the last 50 years, shows that you are intellectually dishonest, and your conclusions are bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no complete reversal. The only bs conclusions are yours.  And this is why.
> 
> *YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT POLCIES MADE BY WHITES!*
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
Click to expand...


How does redlining benefit me today?

Coward.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not look down on others, I have no animosity toward others because of their race, but you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist shmashist. Blacks need to buckle up and lay off the excuses. The high black on black murder rate is purely of their own making, not from abstractions of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't understand why you get called a racist for making such comments when we look at the white murder rate is just as high. .A white person will be killed by another white person approximately 90 percent of the time.  Concern yourself with the white on white murder rate because you don't have a cue as to what has created in the black community. I do and am not going to waste my time arguing with you about it,
Click to expand...


*when we look at the white murder rate is just as high.*

Wow, you're really bad at math.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point out how exactly whites are being helped by slavery 150 years ago the 360,000 white men died to free the slaves who had never seen a slave in their life. You're throwing abstract statement out, and then being racist by saying this abstract statement applies to ALL of a certain skin color. It's a ridiculous statement, not to mention again, racist. Yes blacks can be very much guilty of racism too, and that's the group I've experienced the most racism from in my life. I don't put that on all blacks because it's just not the case. Asians can also be racist, more towards other Asians, but no group is innocent of racism. No group is entirely or even mostly guilty of racism wether it's on purpose or not. It's just a ridiculous statement to make, and it will get you no where. It also makes you no better than those guilty of racism, soft racism or hard racism, your perputating the cycle. Do it if you want, that's on you for being part of the problem not the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The laws are unenforceable according to your own source...
> 
> AA, Asians have to outperform both whites and blacks, but I guess that doesn't count in your book?  That law is nationwide. AA is an antidiscrimination law, that discriminates by nature...which is what happens when you place quotas based solely on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. There are no quotas and Asians do not have to outperform anyone. I know far too many Asians who are not ignorant. But for those who are, Asians included in Affirmative action. AA does not discriminate, and when you are 5 percent if the population and 20 percent of those admitted into Ivy league schools you damn sure are not being discriminated against. So if you are Asian understand this, *AN SAT SCORE IS NOT AND NEVER HAS BEEN THE SOLE DETERMINAT OF COLLEGE ADMISSION*!
> 
> Stop being dumb asses and falling for the race baiting whites are doing. You will not be admitted into ANY university if whites like these here get their fucking way and end all equal rights laws or policies   Without that, if Asians are not' admitted, you will have no defense or help.
> 
> Last, this is from the Princeton Study correll keeps trying to use to argue his lie.
> 
> *The penalty for scoring less than 1200 on the SAT is significantly greater for African-American and Hispanic students than the penalty for white students who score less than 1200 (Model 2). Similarly, the reward (i.e., increased likelihood of admission) that is produced by scoring more than 1300 is significantly smaller for African-American and especially for Hispanic students than the reward for white students who score more than 1300.
> 
> SAT scores for white and Asian candidates seem to receive the same emphasis.
> *
> Do you see that last line? Asians are not getting penalized as heavily as blacks and Hispanics for scoring less than 1200 on the SAT and Asians get rewarded more than blacks and Hispanics for scores over 1300.
Click to expand...


*AA does not discriminate, and when you are 5 percent if the population and 20 percent of those admitted into Ivy league schools you damn sure are not being discriminated against.*

If 25% of qualifying students are Asian but only 20% of accepted students, you are being discriminated against.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that but this thread is not about slavery. It is about the 100 years after slavery and how laws and policies made during that time befitted whites to include whites living right now. You've not experienced black racism. I know you don't have the intelligence to understand how I can say this, but you haven't. You are the one who is part of the problem because you think you are making sense but your argument is full of inconsistent thinking, is off topic and based upon false equivalences and inaccurate depictions of history..
> 
> Whites did not die to fight against slavery but again that is not what the OP was about.
> 
> 
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The laws are unenforceable according to your own source...
> 
> AA, Asians have to outperform both whites and blacks, but I guess that doesn't count in your book?  That law is nationwide. AA is an antidiscrimination law, that discriminates by nature...which is what happens when you place quotas based solely on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. There are no quotas and Asians do not have to outperform anyone. I know far too many Asians who are not ignorant. But for those who are, Asians included in Affirmative action. AA does not discriminate, and when you are 5 percent if the population and 20 percent of those admitted into Ivy league schools you damn sure are not being discriminated against. So if you are Asian understand this, *AN SAT SCORE IS NOT AND NEVER HAS BEEN THE SOLE DETERMINAT OF COLLEGE ADMISSION*!
> 
> Stop being dumb asses and falling for the race baiting whites are doing. You will not be admitted into ANY university if whites like these here get their fucking way and end all equal rights laws or policies   Without that, if Asians are not' admitted, you will have no defense or help.
> 
> Last, this is from the Princeton Study correll keeps trying to use to argue his lie.
> 
> *The penalty for scoring less than 1200 on the SAT is significantly greater for African-American and Hispanic students than the penalty for white students who score less than 1200 (Model 2). Similarly, the reward (i.e., increased likelihood of admission) that is produced by scoring more than 1300 is significantly smaller for African-American and especially for Hispanic students than the reward for white students who score more than 1300.
> 
> SAT scores for white and Asian candidates seem to receive the same emphasis.
> *
> Do you see that last line? Asians are not getting penalized as heavily as blacks and Hispanics for scoring less than 1200 on the SAT and Asians get rewarded more than blacks and Hispanics for scores over 1300.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *AA does not discriminate, and when you are 5 percent if the population and 20 percent of those admitted into Ivy league schools you damn sure are not being discriminated against.*
> 
> If 25% of qualifying students are Asian but only 20% of accepted students, you are being discriminated against.
Click to expand...


Since that's not happening, then it's not discrimination.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not look down on others, I have no animosity toward others because of their race, but you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist shmashist. Blacks need to buckle up and lay off the excuses. The high black on black murder rate is purely of their own making, not from abstractions of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't understand why you get called a racist for making such comments when we look at the white murder rate is just as high. .A white person will be killed by another white person approximately 90 percent of the time.  Concern yourself with the white on white murder rate because you don't have a cue as to what has created in the black community. I do and am not going to waste my time arguing with you about it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *when we look at the white murder rate is just as high.*
> 
> Wow, you're really bad at math.
Click to expand...


My math is accurate.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that such policies have not completely reversed over the course of the last 50 years, shows that you are intellectually dishonest, and your conclusions are bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no complete reversal. The only bs conclusions are yours.  And this is why.
> 
> *YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT POLCIES MADE BY WHITES!*
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does redlining benefit me today?
> 
> Coward.
Click to expand...


How did redlining benefit whites?

That's what YOU were asked to explain.

Coward.


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
Click to expand...


Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).

I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying racism is only racism when it is backed by law or governmental policy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If white racism was just calling people names and did not affect us in any other manner, then we can discount laws and policies. However when you enforce your belief in your superiority by making laws or creating policy denying everyone but you because you believe you are superior then you cannot argue racism honestly by saying how you don't base racism on laws and policy. For one to be. but to be just the same as, you have to do the same things. Since the claim of black superiority you think we have has not included the creation of laws and policy denying whites because we believe we are superior and whites are inferior so they do not deserve  then blacks are not in fact and in practice as racist as whites.
Click to expand...


Racism is not a policy or an action.  Racism is a belief.  Racism is the belief that a race or races is superior to another race or races.

You seem to define racism as the actions one takes.  I do not.  If we're operating under different definitions, arguing about it is pointless.  How about we just agree to disagree about it and move on?  Whether or not one race can be as racist as another isn't an important part of this thread, anyway.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
Click to expand...


There have been no such laws or policies made,put in place or anything else.  There are no pro black polices or laws. And I Think that s necessary to understand.

The work to create equal opportunity has been seen by whites as a zero sum game.  Whites seem to think that laws created equal opportunities take things away from them.

Blacks fought against discrimination based upon the fact that they were not allowed at all. Regardless of how qualified. Not that  60 percent of blacks were allowed and because we couldn't get 65 percent that we were being discriminated against. This is what whites are calling anti white discrimination and it's ridiculous


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If white racism was just calling people names and did not affect us in any other manner, then we can discount laws and policies. However when you enforce your belief in your superiority by making laws or creating policy denying everyone but you because you believe you are superior then you cannot argue racism honestly by saying how you don't base racism on laws and policy. For one to be. but to be just the same as, you have to do the same things. Since the claim of black superiority you think we have has not included the creation of laws and policy denying whites because we believe we are superior and whites are inferior so they do not deserve  then blacks are not in fact and in practice as racist as whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is not a policy or an action.  Racism is a belief.  Racism is the belief that a race or races is superior to another race or races.
> 
> You seem to define racism as the actions one takes.  I do not.  If we're operating under different definitions, arguing about it is pointless.  How about we just agree to disagree about it and move on?  Whether or not one race can be as racist as another isn't an important part of this thread, anyway.
Click to expand...


I understand what the definition is.  I also understand that what a belief can lead to.  Whites believing their superiority involved them making laws and policies denying others. For blacks to be the same we have do the same thing. Period. There is nothing to agree to disagree with. You simply hold an errant view because you want tp argue based  on the definition but not how that definition has been applied.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The laws are unenforceable according to your own source...
> 
> AA, Asians have to outperform both whites and blacks, but I guess that doesn't count in your book?  That law is nationwide. AA is an antidiscrimination law, that discriminates by nature...which is what happens when you place quotas based solely on race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. There are no quotas and Asians do not have to outperform anyone. I know far too many Asians who are not ignorant. But for those who are, Asians included in Affirmative action. AA does not discriminate, and when you are 5 percent if the population and 20 percent of those admitted into Ivy league schools you damn sure are not being discriminated against. So if you are Asian understand this, *AN SAT SCORE IS NOT AND NEVER HAS BEEN THE SOLE DETERMINAT OF COLLEGE ADMISSION*!
> 
> Stop being dumb asses and falling for the race baiting whites are doing. You will not be admitted into ANY university if whites like these here get their fucking way and end all equal rights laws or policies   Without that, if Asians are not' admitted, you will have no defense or help.
> 
> Last, this is from the Princeton Study correll keeps trying to use to argue his lie.
> 
> *The penalty for scoring less than 1200 on the SAT is significantly greater for African-American and Hispanic students than the penalty for white students who score less than 1200 (Model 2). Similarly, the reward (i.e., increased likelihood of admission) that is produced by scoring more than 1300 is significantly smaller for African-American and especially for Hispanic students than the reward for white students who score more than 1300.
> 
> SAT scores for white and Asian candidates seem to receive the same emphasis.
> *
> Do you see that last line? Asians are not getting penalized as heavily as blacks and Hispanics for scoring less than 1200 on the SAT and Asians get rewarded more than blacks and Hispanics for scores over 1300.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *AA does not discriminate, and when you are 5 percent if the population and 20 percent of those admitted into Ivy league schools you damn sure are not being discriminated against.*
> 
> If 25% of qualifying students are Asian but only 20% of accepted students, you are being discriminated against.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since that's not happening, then it's not discrimination.
Click to expand...


*Since that's not happening,*

Is that why Asian attendance numbers increased when AA was disallowed?

*then it's not discrimination*

Obviously it happened and it's discrimination.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not look down on others, I have no animosity toward others because of their race, but you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist shmashist. Blacks need to buckle up and lay off the excuses. The high black on black murder rate is purely of their own making, not from abstractions of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't understand why you get called a racist for making such comments when we look at the white murder rate is just as high. .A white person will be killed by another white person approximately 90 percent of the time.  Concern yourself with the white on white murder rate because you don't have a cue as to what has created in the black community. I do and am not going to waste my time arguing with you about it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *when we look at the white murder rate is just as high.*
> 
> Wow, you're really bad at math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My math is accurate.
Click to expand...


*My math is accurate.*

Great.
Post the black murder rate and the white murder rate.

I'll be happy to point our your error.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that such policies have not completely reversed over the course of the last 50 years, shows that you are intellectually dishonest, and your conclusions are bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no complete reversal. The only bs conclusions are yours.  And this is why.
> 
> *YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT POLCIES MADE BY WHITES!*
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does redlining benefit me today?
> 
> Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did redlining benefit whites?
> 
> That's what YOU were asked to explain.
> 
> Coward.
Click to expand...


*That's what YOU were asked to explain.*

I can't explain how it benefits me today.
Why don't you actually attempt to back up your claim?
Or run away....again...coward.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If white racism was just calling people names and did not affect us in any other manner, then we can discount laws and policies. However when you enforce your belief in your superiority by making laws or creating policy denying everyone but you because you believe you are superior then you cannot argue racism honestly by saying how you don't base racism on laws and policy. For one to be. but to be just the same as, you have to do the same things. Since the claim of black superiority you think we have has not included the creation of laws and policy denying whites because we believe we are superior and whites are inferior so they do not deserve  then blacks are not in fact and in practice as racist as whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is not a policy or an action.  Racism is a belief.  Racism is the belief that a race or races is superior to another race or races.
> 
> You seem to define racism as the actions one takes.  I do not.  If we're operating under different definitions, arguing about it is pointless.  How about we just agree to disagree about it and move on?  Whether or not one race can be as racist as another isn't an important part of this thread, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what the definition is.  I also understand that what a belief can lead to.  Whites believing their superiority involved them making laws and policies denying others. For blacks to be the same we have do the same thing. Period. There is nothing to agree to disagree with. You simply hold an errant view because you want tp argue based  on the definition but not how that definition has been applied.
Click to expand...


I hold an errant view?  What a belief can lead to is not the same as the belief itself.  

If a white racist in the US were to move to another country, where whites are a minority and have never held an advantage over other races, would that person be less of a racist, simply because of where they now reside?  Let's assume that in Japan, this white racist would find laws and policies specifically designed to give advantage to Japanese Asians over any other race or ethnicity.  The white racist continues to believe that whites are the superior race, that has not changed at all.  You seem to be saying that, because this white racist is no longer supported by racist policies, the person is less of a racist.

I do not agree with that view of racism.  I think that is changing the definition of the word, perhaps as a way to ensure that it only applies to a particular group (in this case, whites).  My understanding of the definition of racism is that it is about what a person believes, not the actions a person takes.  Those actions can and often do result from their racist belief, but they are not integral to being a racist.  A person can be a horrible racist and no one else may ever know, because they don't act upon it.

As I said, you seem to believe racism has a different definition, that it is intrinsically linked to the laws and policies of the society in which a person lives.  I do not agree with that definition.  If we are going to operate under different definitions, arguing about the word is not going to be useful.

I have freely admitted that there is a long history of whites creating racist policies and laws in this country.  That does not change my view that members of any race can be just as racist as members of any other race.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If white racism was just calling people names and did not affect us in any other manner, then we can discount laws and policies. However when you enforce your belief in your superiority by making laws or creating policy denying everyone but you because you believe you are superior then you cannot argue racism honestly by saying how you don't base racism on laws and policy. For one to be. but to be just the same as, you have to do the same things. Since the claim of black superiority you think we have has not included the creation of laws and policy denying whites because we believe we are superior and whites are inferior so they do not deserve  then blacks are not in fact and in practice as racist as whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism is not a policy or an action.  Racism is a belief.  Racism is the belief that a race or races is superior to another race or races.
> 
> You seem to define racism as the actions one takes.  I do not.  If we're operating under different definitions, arguing about it is pointless.  How about we just agree to disagree about it and move on?  Whether or not one race can be as racist as another isn't an important part of this thread, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what the definition is.  I also understand that what a belief can lead to.  Whites believing their superiority involved them making laws and policies denying others. For blacks to be the same we have do the same thing. Period. There is nothing to agree to disagree with. You simply hold an errant view because you want tp argue based  on the definition but not how that definition has been applied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hold an errant view?  What a belief can lead to is not the same as the belief itself.
> 
> If a white racist in the US were to move to another country, where whites are a minority and have never held an advantage over other races, would that person be less of a racist, simply because of where they now reside?  Let's assume that in Japan, this white racist would find laws and policies specifically designed to give advantage to Japanese Asians over any other race or ethnicity.  The white racist continues to believe that whites are the superior race, that has not changed at all.  You seem to be saying that, because this white racist is no longer supported by racist policies, the person is less of a racist.
> 
> I do not agree with that view of racism.  I think that is changing the definition of the word, perhaps as a way to ensure that it only applies to a particular group (in this case, whites).  My understanding of the definition of racism is that it is about what a person believes, not the actions a person takes.  Those actions can and often do result from their racist belief, but they are not integral to being a racist.  A person can be a horrible racist and no one else may ever know, because they don't act upon it.
> 
> As I said, you seem to believe racism has a different definition, that it is intrinsically linked to the laws and policies of the society in which a person lives.  I do not agree with that definition.  If we are going to operate under different definitions, arguing about the word is not going to be useful.
> 
> I have freely admitted that there is a long history of whites creating racist policies and laws in this country.  That does not change my view that members of any race can be just as racist as members of any other race.
Click to expand...


Like I say your views are errant. We agree on the definition of the word racism. If blacks have not created racist laws and policies denying whites of rights and opportunities because they believe they are superior then blacks cannot be just as racist. It's that simple.

Now the OP and thread is about how laws and policies based on in a belief of white superiority allowed whites benefits after slavery.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not look down on others, I have no animosity toward others because of their race, but you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently think you are superior to blacks. You think you know more about being black than blacks do, You think you can tell blacks what our problems are and are quick to dispute what a black persons says is the problem often telling me how wrong I am about things I have seen and lived based upon your opinion  You think you can tell blacks how they are to do things ad how we should see things.. You made the comment about my attitude. This is a common racist retort to someone black talking about white racism. You think you can tell me how I am because I post angry responses after reading a bunch of racist bullshit from whites and arrogant crap from whites like you.  You say noting to the obvious racist postings by whites here and only jump on me making claims of how I hate  whites or am a racist. Then you assume I hate all whites. You tell me I perceive racism. I don't  perceive shit. I am 56 years old lady and have faced every form of racism., I know what l racism is , I don't have to guess. But since you think you  know better than me about such matters because you are white and that means your opinion is the only one that can be right.
> 
> So like I said, there are millions of whites out there who are not racists. Whites who don think they can tell blacks how they are wrong about racism. Whites who do not begin to think they can tell blacks how they should think or how racism is over. They don't tell us how we ae just perceiving racism. . For some reason  ignorance has allowed you to think that I have never been around whites, don't have white friends, have never worked with  whites, or that I have never socialized in any way shape or form with white people. And that is your major malfunction,  I grew up ins a town that is 90 percent white. I went to a  university that was 87 percent white. I have worked with white people. I have sat on committees and in community groups with whites, I've dated white women. I was married to a white woman. I know when I see or read racism Molly.
Click to expand...

All the things you said abut me


IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not look down on others, I have no animosity toward others because of their race, but you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You apparently think you are superior to blacks. You think you know more about being black than blacks do, You think you can tell blacks what our problems are and are quick to dispute what a black persons says is the problem often telling me how wrong I am about things I have seen and lived based upon your opinion  You think you can tell blacks how they are to do things ad how we should see things.. You made the comment about my attitude. This is a common racist retort to someone black talking about white racism. You think you can tell me how I am because I post angry responses after reading a bunch of racist bullshit from whites and arrogant crap from whites like you.  You say noting to the obvious racist postings by whites here and only jump on me making claims of how I hate  whites or am a racist. Then you assume I hate all whites. You tell me I perceive racism. I don't  perceive shit. I am 56 years old lady and have faced every form of racism., I know what l racism is , I don't have to guess. But since you think you  know better than me about such matters because you are white and that means your opinion is the only one that can be right.
> 
> So like I said, there are millions of whites out there who are not racists. Whites who don think they can tell blacks how they are wrong about racism. Whites who do not begin to think they can tell blacks how they should think or how racism is over. They don't tell us how we ae just perceiving racism. . For some reason  ignorance has allowed you to think that I have never been around whites, don't have white friends, have never worked with  whites, or that I have never socialized in any way shape or form with white people. And that is your major malfunction,  I grew up ins a town that is 90 percent white. I went to a  university that was 87 percent white. I have worked with white people. I have sat on committees and in community groups with whites, I've dated white women. I was married to a white woman. I know when I see or read racism Molly.
Click to expand...

I do not think I am superior and you will not find any evidence of it. Where did I suggest that I know more about blacks? You are the one who perceives to know all there is to know about whites. I never said nor implied that I know all about blacks. You are the one who is trying to tell whites what it is like to be white, when you are not white you do not know. So, you were married to a white woman, so? My niece is married to a black man, a wonderful man. This is all irrelevant because people are people.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *1920s–1948: Racially Restrictive Covenants*
> 
> Racially restrictive covenants refer to contractual agreements that prohibit the purchase, lease, or occupation of a piece of property by a particular group of people, usually African Americans. Racially restrictive covenants were not only mutual agreements between property owners in a neighborhood not to sell to certain people, but were also agreements enforced through the cooperation of real estate boards and neighborhood associations. Racially restrictive covenants became common after 1926 after the U.S. Supreme Court decision, _Corrigan v. Buckley,_ which validated their use.
> 
> Now most of you  will claim that since these were made illegal om 1948 that you did not benefit. No so fast.
> 
> *Restrictive Covenants Stubbornly Stay on the Books*
> 
> By MOTOKO RICH
> 
> *APRIL 21, 2005*
> 
> *NEALIE PITTS was shopping for a house for her son three years ago when she spotted a for-sale sign in front of a modest brick bungalow here. When she stopped to ask the owner about it, at first she thought she misheard his answer.*
> 
> *"This house is going to be sold to whites only," said the owner, Rufus Matthews, according to court papers filed by Ms. Pitts, who is African-American. "It's not for colored."*
> 
> *Mr. Matthews later testified before the Virginia Fair Housing Board that he believed a clause in his deed prohibited him from selling to a black buyer. A 1944 deed on his property restricts owners from selling to "any person not of the Caucasian race."*
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> This  situation happened in 2002.
> 
> *Such clauses have been unenforceable for nearly 60 years. But historians who track such things say that thousands of racist deed restrictions, as well as restrictive covenants governing homeowner associations, survive in communities across the country.*
> 
> So in 2005 this was still going on. And whites benefitted from it.
> 
> Restrictive Covenants Stubbornly Stay on the Books
> 
> 
> 
> This is a HOA, a private organization. I hate HOAs and would never live in one if the house was for free. Some of the most exclusive HOAs are in the most liberal cities, and while they might state race isn't a issue. They still put you through a rigorous interview process. Still it's a private organization. Your source even states that the LAWS are unenforceable. On top of that, this private organization only effected 1 person. I don't think there are any white or Asian members of the black panther party, or any similar orginizations. Again 1 person not an entire race. Is it fucked up, yes. One more reason not to live in a place where your neighbors are required to be up in your business about your own damn property and life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the point here is that this did not and does not just happen to one person. There are whites and Asians in the NAACP and Black lives matter, The Urban League, etc..
> 
> There are not all that many blacks in the new black panther party, the old black panthers don't exist anymore and the remaining living members denounce the new black panther party. Now go run along with your false equivalences.
Click to expand...

Not a false equivalency, does the black panther party not have the right to be exclusive to other races should they choose to do so? Which was my point, pretty clearly, which somehow went way over your head.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't chose my race, and it makes me wonder: Did you choose your race? OK, of course not.  This whole industry  of white guilt, it's intriguing I have to be absolved of something that I actually gained NOTHING from, but are given  the onus OF?  No, Blacks are intellectualizing their own failures. Lets get real here. Blacks self murder, self hate, and plenty of other peoples over the years got over injustices and racism. What is  REALLY going on with blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get real here, you are a white female You are part of the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. Besides that you benefited from past racist policies, as well as systemic racism and covert racist practices that happen every day in this nation now.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?  Nice try. it's an abstraction, if not false. Your assertions are just that, and there is no proof I can
> see.. I realized today, there are two types of people. Stupid or smart. That's it, race or gender is moot. My situation is none of your business. But I see people that accept the norm, and those that surpass. Black culture seems to ...demand  people conform to the lowest common denominator. Who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone*
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> Now shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

...what that doesn't somehow make up for the point that Asians have to out preform whites, and blacks. How does that logic work? That's like saying "well I stole from this person, but hey I didn't steal from that person." What?


----------



## sakinago

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
Click to expand...

That's exactly what AA does. In England it's called positive discrimination act, which is more accurate nomenclature.


----------



## MaryL

I am a voyager in the this great adventure called life. I am trying to see new things and listen to people and their ideas. "Whites benefited from slavery", I am still trying to grasp THAT. How so? I am white,  lost my full time job, health insurance, and now working hand to mouth. What is IT *I gained* by the unfortunate act of being WHITE? The whole concept behind this thread is a chimera. Subjective as hell to the point of being meaningless.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws in ONLY THE SOUTHEAST. Blacks didn't just live in the old south. So why is it applied to all? Again point out how specifically whites EVERYWHERE are just reaping the benifits from laws ended around 50 years ago. And racism is racism, whatever color you are. You could make the argument that whites aren't as effected when racism is directed at them, they also don't usually give any power to said racism. You don't have to be black to know what racism feels like, and you're not excused from racism being black. If you want TRUE equality, then what is good for the goose is good for the gaggle, and if we determine what one goose does as bad, then it is bad for the gaggle. That is actual justice, no one is above the law, no one is below the law. Does racism still exist, yes. But you cannot apply it to an entire skin color, with out being racist yourself. You are not being intellectually honest when you do so. There is no collective boot from one group of a skin color keeping another entire skin color down. It's such an over generalization, that the claim is just outrageous. There is a carrot and a stick coming from government, the carrot is dependency, and the stick is withdrawing of that dependency. There's also the problem of a large portion of mellianials who are now adults, being in arrested development in the adolscent mindset, trying to figure out adulthood, but not wanting any of the responsibilities that come with it, always being used to constant guidance, and are usually lost without said guidance. Those two things are a bad recipe. That is not coming from any one skin color. People are responsible for their own actions. More importantly parents are responsible to raise their kids with responsibility. The government cannot do that, the village cannot do that, schools cannot do that, and a politician cannot do that. To blame an entire race, for the plight of a portion of another race, is flat out wrong. The personal decisions that a person makes effects their own life more than anyone else around them can effect it. Which is what makes you wrong on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that such policies have not completely reversed over the course of the last 50 years, shows that you are intellectually dishonest, and your conclusions are bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no complete reversal. The only bs conclusions are yours.  And this is why.
> 
> *YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT POLCIES MADE BY WHITES!*
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
Click to expand...



That fact that the policy of AA, and disparate impact theory were made by whites in no way means they are not discrimination in favor of blacks.


Your continued implication that having a white involved means that the white is looking out for white  interests is the completely unsupported, by anything other than your constant repetition.


We are not operating in any "teflon" scenario, where the impact of a policy is expected to be immediate. IT HAS BEEN OVER 50 YEARS. 

That's a long time for a policy reversal to have effect.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a true idiot. The was never any pro black discrimination. And as you keep getting shown your argument about that 230 points is garbage.
Click to expand...







Anti-white discrimination has been documented with hard evidence. YOur denial is relevant only in what it reveals about you as a person and as an academic.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not look down on others, I have no animosity toward others because of their race, but you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist shmashist. Blacks need to buckle up and lay off the excuses. The high black on black murder rate is purely of their own making, not from abstractions of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't understand why you get called a racist for making such comments when we look at the white murder rate is just as high. .A white person will be killed by another white person approximately 90 percent of the time.  Concern yourself with the white on white murder rate because you don't have a cue as to what has created in the black community. I do and am not going to waste my time arguing with you about it,
Click to expand...



Only a liar or a fool would claim that that white murder rate is just as high as the black murder rate.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't chose my race, and it makes me wonder: Did you choose your race? OK, of course not.  This whole industry  of white guilt, it's intriguing I have to be absolved of something that I actually gained NOTHING from, but are given  the onus OF?  No, Blacks are intellectualizing their own failures. Lets get real here. Blacks self murder, self hate, and plenty of other peoples over the years got over injustices and racism. What is  REALLY going on with blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets get real here, you are a white female You are part of the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. Besides that you benefited from past racist policies, as well as systemic racism and covert racist practices that happen every day in this nation now.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?  Nice try. it's an abstraction, if not false. Your assertions are just that, and there is no proof I can
> see.. I realized today, there are two types of people. Stupid or smart. That's it, race or gender is moot. My situation is none of your business. But I see people that accept the norm, and those that surpass. Black culture seems to ...demand  people conform to the lowest common denominator. Who's fault is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone*
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> Now shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...



Now that's some idiotic studies that pretend that there is only ONE variable in the world, ie AA.


----------



## koshergrl

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your attitude and distorted view of whites has everything to do with all of your posts,.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not look down on others, I have no animosity toward others because of their race, but you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist shmashist. Blacks need to buckle up and lay off the excuses. The high black on black murder rate is purely of their own making, not from abstractions of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't understand why you get called a racist for making such comments when we look at the white murder rate is just as high. .A white person will be killed by another white person approximately 90 percent of the time.  Concern yourself with the white on white murder rate because you don't have a cue as to what has created in the black community. I do and am not going to waste my time arguing with you about it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a liar or a fool would claim that that white murder rate is just as high as the black murder rate.
Click to expand...

You have to understand what the word "murder rate" means, and very few of the militant racists here do.


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. But what I am saying is that all you who whine about black racism show me where blacks have done the exact same things as whites  to deny all opportunities to whites or anyone else. And if so then I wiil agree. If you cannot, then stop claiming that blacks are just as racist or more racist than whites. You can say blacks have prejudices and to that I will not argue, But when it comes to racism I am not just going to agree with a claim made based on false equivalences and amnesia about everything whites have done and keep doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
Click to expand...



You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.


----------



## Correll

koshergrl said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not lo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't have a distorted view of whites. I know there are millions of whites who are not racists, then there are you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go again, calling me a racist., How am I racist? I do not think I am superior to others, I do not look down on others, I have no animosity toward others because of their race, but you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Racist shmashist. Blacks need to buckle up and lay off the excuses. The high black on black murder rate is purely of their own making, not from abstractions of racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't understand why you get called a racist for making such comments when we look at the white murder rate is just as high. .A white person will be killed by another white person approximately 90 percent of the time.  Concern yourself with the white on white murder rate because you don't have a cue as to what has created in the black community. I do and am not going to waste my time arguing with you about it,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a liar or a fool would claim that that white murder rate is just as high as the black murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to understand what the word "murder rate" means, and very few of the militant racists here do.
Click to expand...



I refuse to believe that they are so fucking stupid that they cannot grasp the concept of "rate".


THey are liars.


----------



## MaryL

What the hell is this "AA"  being referred to?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MaryL said:


> What the hell is this "AA"  being referred to?



Affirmative Action.


----------



## sakinago

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Redlining and restrictive covenants were nationwide fool. LAWS that ended 50 year ago only ended on paper stupid ass. Things just did not magically stop happening.. There is no "poof we are all equal now". For white people who were kids in the suburbs black could not live in due to these covenants living  in houses  finance by the FHA loans who are now grown cannot see how that benefitted their white asses. Whites have depended upon government for the  entirety of American history idiot.
> 
> I am right to blame whites for what has happened. Because whites are the ones who did it.
> 
> Now to make this short, you talk about blacks being racists.Start showing laws and policies made by blacks that have denied whites of rights.  If you cannot shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that such policies have not completely reversed over the course of the last 50 years, shows that you are intellectually dishonest, and your conclusions are bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no complete reversal. The only bs conclusions are yours.  And this is why.
> 
> *YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT POLCIES MADE BY WHITES!*
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That fact that the policy of AA, and disparate impact theory were made by whites in no way means they are not discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> Your continued implication that having a white involved means that the white is looking out for white  interests is the completely unsupported, by anything other than your constant repetition.
> 
> 
> We are not operating in any "teflon" scenario, where the impact of a policy is expected to be immediate. IT HAS BEEN OVER 50 YEARS.
> 
> That's a long time for a policy reversal to have effect.
Click to expand...

I'm not white and I'm not over 50, how does teflon apply?


----------



## MaryL

Affirmative action. Part of LBJ's great society program. Busing, integration, yeah going back 100 years  to the civil war when 62K  people died to free slaves. What other  sacrifices can be made  to clear this shadow?   After that, the rest is up to human nature.


----------



## Correll

sakinago said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that such policies have not completely reversed over the course of the last 50 years, shows that you are intellectually dishonest, and your conclusions are bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no complete reversal. The only bs conclusions are yours.  And this is why.
> 
> *YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT POLCIES MADE BY WHITES!*
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That fact that the policy of AA, and disparate impact theory were made by whites in no way means they are not discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> Your continued implication that having a white involved means that the white is looking out for white  interests is the completely unsupported, by anything other than your constant repetition.
> 
> 
> We are not operating in any "teflon" scenario, where the impact of a policy is expected to be immediate. IT HAS BEEN OVER 50 YEARS.
> 
> That's a long time for a policy reversal to have effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white and I'm not over 50, how does teflon apply?
Click to expand...



Lefties just say shit like that to create an illusion that they have credibly disagreed with data they don't like.


It doesn't have to MEAN anything, if you hold them to it and grill them as to exactly how what they said is relevant, they will just bring up another bs rationalization for not facing reality.


WHat they will never do, unless forced to, will respond to a hard truth, seriously or honestly.


----------



## sakinago

MaryL said:


> What the hell is this "AA"  being referred to?


Affirmative action


----------



## MaryL

Sorry,  trying to respond on a tablet after  Excel energy cut my electricity. Damn, paying my  bills and cut  off  at the knees.


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks can be just as racist as whites, but they do not have the power to enforce any such racism that whites have enjoyed.  That's clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings. 

While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.

Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
Click to expand...


There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No blacks cannot be just as racist as whites. That's the point of talking about laws and policies. For blacks to be just as racist blacks would have to have done and do the same things whites have done and continue doing. Again, do not get prejudice conflated for racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
Click to expand...



When you tell someone that you are holding them responsible for the crimes of others committed long ago, you are telling them that they are morally inferior. YOu are also telling those you are discriminating in favor of that they are Privileged, in the Medieval sense of the word.

You are setting vast segments of society at odds with each other, greatly harming society in the process.





> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.



Tell that to the whites who are the sole demographic with a DECLINING life span.





> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?




By the very act of debating over the terminology of the the anti-white discrimination in place today, we are muddling the issue and encouraging inaction on an issue that is seriously harming tens of millions of Americans as individuals and the nation as a whole.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
Click to expand...



I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have such an angry attitude toward white people, I would not blame any white people for reacting negatively to anyone like you, Perhaps you confuse what you perceive as racism what is actually a reaction to a black person's negative behavior. I would not hire nor rent to anyone, regardless of race, with the kind of attitude you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that such policies have not completely reversed over the course of the last 50 years, shows that you are intellectually dishonest, and your conclusions are bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no complete reversal. The only bs conclusions are yours.  And this is why.
> 
> *YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT POLCIES MADE BY WHITES!*
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That fact that the policy of AA, and disparate impact theory were made by whites in no way means they are not discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> Your continued implication that having a white involved means that the white is looking out for white  interests is the completely unsupported, by anything other than your constant repetition.
> 
> 
> We are not operating in any "teflon" scenario, where the impact of a policy is expected to be immediate. IT HAS BEEN OVER 50 YEARS.
> 
> That's a long time for a policy reversal to have effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white and I'm not over 50, how does teflon apply?
Click to expand...


Then the Teflon theory of history definitely applies to you.

AA is not discrimination in favor of anyone. And  when we talk about Teflon theory, you need to read t it again, because your post is an example of it..

Affirmative action is an equal opportunity policy If you are an Asian, you are part of affirmative action policy. So are whites.

Thus beginneth todays lesson

Whites have made the claim of quotas. Quotas are not required in the policy  unless there are specific things going on. Before AA was made a law, it was examined thoroughly for constitutionality and that's why quotas except in certain cases are not allowed. The only time quotas are allowed is if your organization has a documented history of under utilizing minorities which includes ASIANS.  In short the only time quotas are required is when a company is still practicing discrimination. So then think about why whites keep taking about wanting quotas to end.

So let me explain this to you Asian conservatives here who have bought into the race bait,

Affirmative Acton says that you will be hired or admitted relative to your population in a particular area. Nationwide, Asians are 5 percent of the population. In Ivy League schools they are about 20 percent of the admitted students.  You are not discriminated against when 3-4 times your population is admitted into a college. Asians are not being discriminated against in admissions, and if there is any discrimination going on with Asians it has nothing to do with something that advantages blacks at the expense of Asians. It is white racism  in the workplace and on college campuses  that happens to every other minority, that denies ASIANS upward mobility just like every other minority group.

*Asian Americans Aren’t ‘Basically White’ – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us*

I am Asian American and I hate teaching Asian American Studies. I’ve been doing it for about 5 years now and I regret to say it’s one of the most harrowing and downright painful experiences I repeatedly endure. 

Is it because I hate my own kind? Absolutely not.

It’s because I frequently find that my students say some problematic, frightening, and downright erroneous things to resist seeing themselves as people of color who are oppressed. These include but are not limited to the following:

_“No one’s ever been racist toward me.”

“It’s not like we’re Black.”

“We haven’t experienced racism in this country.”

“It’s worse in my home country.”

…or my least favorite and the inspiration for this article,

“We’re basically white.”

*Yet while our experiences as Asian Americans differ from other groups, we — like all other people of color in the United States — live with the daily ramifications of white supremacy. And that distinguishes us from white America. *

Asian Americans Aren't 'Basically White' – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us - Everyday Feminism
_
So you conservative Asians here talking stupid better understand that you have fallen for the oldest trick in the book, the white method of dividing minority groups, pitting one against the other so they can get what they want.

Thus endedth todays less.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you tell someone that you are holding them responsible for the crimes of others committed long ago, you are telling them that they are morally inferior. YOu are also telling those you are discriminating in favor of that they are Privileged, in the Medieval sense of the word.
> 
> You are setting vast segments of society at odds with each other, greatly harming society in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the whites who are the sole demographic with a DECLINING life span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By the very act of debating over the terminology of the the anti-white discrimination in place today, we are muddling the issue and encouraging inaction on an issue that is seriously harming tens of millions of Americans as individuals and the nation as a whole.
Click to expand...


No you are being held responsible for continuing the same crimes. There is no anti white discrimination.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
Click to expand...


Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you tell someone that you are holding them responsible for the crimes of others committed long ago, you are telling them that they are morally inferior. YOu are also telling those you are discriminating in favor of that they are Privileged, in the Medieval sense of the word.
> 
> You are setting vast segments of society at odds with each other, greatly harming society in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the whites who are the sole demographic with a DECLINING life span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By the very act of debating over the terminology of the the anti-white discrimination in place today, we are muddling the issue and encouraging inaction on an issue that is seriously harming tens of millions of Americans as individuals and the nation as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are being held responsible for continuing the same crimes. There is no anti white discrimination.
Click to expand...



I have linked to studies showing that those crimes have been reversed and that modern policy is for anti-white discrimination.

Your challenges to my links have been, at best, weak rationalizations fooling no one but yourself.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
Click to expand...



Nothing I have posted could reasonable be interpreted as denying the history of anti-black discrimination, pre-1960s.

That you felt a need to misrepresent my position shows that you know that you cannot make a point being dishonest.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that such policies have not completely reversed over the course of the last 50 years, shows that you are intellectually dishonest, and your conclusions are bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no complete reversal. The only bs conclusions are yours.  And this is why.
> 
> *YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT POLCIES MADE BY WHITES!*
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That fact that the policy of AA, and disparate impact theory were made by whites in no way means they are not discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> Your continued implication that having a white involved means that the white is looking out for white  interests is the completely unsupported, by anything other than your constant repetition.
> 
> 
> We are not operating in any "teflon" scenario, where the impact of a policy is expected to be immediate. IT HAS BEEN OVER 50 YEARS.
> 
> That's a long time for a policy reversal to have effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white and I'm not over 50, how does teflon apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the Teflon theory of history definitely applies to you.
> 
> AA is not discrimination in favor of anyone. And  when we talk about Teflon theory, you need to read t it again, because your post is an example of it..
> 
> Affirmative action is an equal opportunity policy If you are an Asian, you are part of affirmative action policy. So are whites.
> 
> Thus beginneth todays lesson
> 
> Whites have made the claim of quotas. Quotas are not required in the policy  unless there are specific things going on. Before AA was made a law, it was examined thoroughly for constitutionality and that's why quotas except in certain cases are not allowed. The only time quotas are allowed is if your organization has a documented history of under utilizing minorities which includes ASIANS.  In short the only time quotas are required is when a company is still practicing discrimination. So then think about why whites keep taking about wanting quotas to end.
> 
> So let me explain this to you Asian conservatives here who have bought into the race bait,
> 
> n Ivy League schools they are about 20 percent of the admitted students.  You are not discriminated against when 3-4 times your population is admitted into a college. Asians are not being discriminated against in admissions, and if there is any discrimination going on with Asians it has nothing to do with something that advantages blacks at the expense of Asians. It is white racism  in the workplace and on college campuses  that happens to every other minority, that denies ASIANS upward mobility just like every other minority group.
> 
> *Asian Americans Aren’t ‘Basically White’ – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us*
> 
> I am Asian American and I hate teaching Asian American Studies. I’ve been doing it for about 5 years now and I regret to say it’s one of the most harrowing and downright painful experiences I repeatedly endure.
> 
> Is it because I hate my own kind? Absolutely not.
> 
> It’s because I frequently find that my students say some problematic, frightening, and downright erroneous things to resist seeing themselves as people of color who are oppressed. These include but are not limited to the following:
> 
> _“No one’s ever been racist toward me.”
> 
> “It’s not like we’re Black.”
> 
> “We haven’t experienced racism in this country.”
> 
> “It’s worse in my home country.”
> 
> …or my least favorite and the inspiration for this article,
> 
> “We’re basically white.”
> 
> *Yet while our experiences as Asian Americans differ from other groups, we — like all other people of color in the United States — live with the daily ramifications of white supremacy. And that distinguishes us from white America. *
> 
> Asian Americans Aren't 'Basically White' – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us - Everyday Feminism
> _
> So you conservative Asians here talking stupid better understand that you have fallen for the oldest trick in the book, the white method of dividing minority groups, pitting one against the other so they can get what they want.
> 
> Thus endedth todays less.
Click to expand...

You just described a quota.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
Click to expand...


Every measurable metric in America proves that there is no anti white discrimination. In the minds of SOME, any favorable outcome for non white citizens is the equivalent of being at the expense of masses of white citizens.

"This perception is fascinating, as it stands in stark contrast to data on almost any outcome that has been assessed. From life expectancy to school discipline to mortgage rejection to police use of force, outcomes for white Americans tend to be — in the aggregate — better than outcomes for black Americans, often substantially so. (While a disturbing uptick in the mortality rate among middle-aged whites has received a great deal of recent media attention, it is worth noting that even after this increase, the rate remains considerably lower than that of blacks.)

Reports on our research have occasionally prompted bizarre emails and phone calls of thanks from individuals grateful for our shining a light on anti-white bias — messages that we have always been surprised to receive, given the actual nature of our data. (A sample message: “The purpose of my email is to acknowledge the facts surrounding your recent findings. I am in agreement with the research because i personally have experienced racism and bigotry toward myself as a white person and i have been a target of racism and bigotry myself.”) Our findings do not indicate a verifiable surge in anti-whiteness in recent years or identify a new victimization of white Americans. Rather, our research reveals a heightened _perception _among whites that they are increasingly the primary victims of bias in America — a perception that statistics say is wrong.


But in the years since our study, whites’ identification with victim status — a view of themselves as the most persecuted group — has become even more apparent. Look at the reports about white nationalist groups that support the presidential run of Donald Trump, a candidate who has pledged to “make America great again” — presumably a reference to earlier eras when white Americans believe they were not yet targets of discrimination. This perceived victimhood may also undergird the bristling response of those who counter Black Lives Matter protests against police brutality by asserting vocally that “all lives matter,” as though acknowledgment of the travails of one segment of society necessarily leaves less sympathy for the others.


Our research also suggests that among whites, there’s a lingering view that the American Dream is a “fixed pie,” such that the advancement of one group of citizens must come at the expense of all the other groups. Whites told us they see things as a zero-sum game: Any improvements for black Americans, they believe, are likely to come at a direct cost to whites. Black respondents in our surveys, meanwhile, report believing that outcomes for blacks can improve without affecting outcomes for white Americans.

Such discrepancies are not new. A decade ago, psychologist Richard Eibach and colleagues demonstratedthat one source of divergent perceptions of racial progress is that black and white Americans tend to focus on different reference points. Black Americans typically see less progress toward racial equality because they compare the present day with an ideal, yet unrealized society. White Americans perceive more progress because they compare the present with the past.

What is the basis for the persistence of beliefs about anti-white bias? For some whites, the changing — and increasingly less white — demographics of the United States may feel existentially threatening. Indeed, research points to people’s pervasive fear that they will end up on the bottom of the status pile — a fear called “last place aversion.” That may further increase opposition to the gains of other groups: If “they” are moving up in the world, “we” must be moving down. Such fears might be particularly pronounced for a group, like white Americans, that has always been at the top of the racial hierarchy and therefore has the furthest to fall.

Black and white Americans may agree that race relations are approaching a new nadir, but this is just about the only race-related issue on which they see eye to eye. Major fault lines run through that apparent common ground. In calls to end anti-black racism, some see an effort to allow everyone to pursue the American Dream. But others see a threat and a reason to resist."


White people think racism is getting worse. Against white people.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every measurable metric in America proves that there is no anti white discrimination. In the minds of SOME, any favorable outcome for non white citizens is the ...
> 
> 
> ....
Click to expand...


I stopped reading here. 

No metric proves there is no anti white discrimination because there obviously IS.


As I have documented with the 230 point bonus study.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of my attitude based upon you being white and not liking me talking about continuing white racism. This is a thread about policies that have benefitted whites since slavery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that such policies have not completely reversed over the course of the last 50 years, shows that you are intellectually dishonest, and your conclusions are bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no complete reversal. The only bs conclusions are yours.  And this is why.
> 
> *YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT POLCIES MADE BY WHITES!*
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That fact that the policy of AA, and disparate impact theory were made by whites in no way means they are not discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> Your continued implication that having a white involved means that the white is looking out for white  interests is the completely unsupported, by anything other than your constant repetition.
> 
> 
> We are not operating in any "teflon" scenario, where the impact of a policy is expected to be immediate. IT HAS BEEN OVER 50 YEARS.
> 
> That's a long time for a policy reversal to have effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white and I'm not over 50, how does teflon apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the Teflon theory of history definitely applies to you.
> 
> AA is not discrimination in favor of anyone. And  when we talk about Teflon theory, you need to read t it again, because your post is an example of it..
> 
> Affirmative action is an equal opportunity policy If you are an Asian, you are part of affirmative action policy. So are whites.
> 
> Thus beginneth todays lesson
> 
> Whites have made the claim of quotas. Quotas are not required in the policy  unless there are specific things going on. Before AA was made a law, it was examined thoroughly for constitutionality and that's why quotas except in certain cases are not allowed. The only time quotas are allowed is if your organization has a documented history of under utilizing minorities which includes ASIANS.  In short the only time quotas are required is when a company is still practicing discrimination. So then think about why whites keep taking about wanting quotas to end.
> 
> So let me explain this to you Asian conservatives here who have bought into the race bait,
> 
> Affirmative Acton says that you will be hired or admitted relative to your population in a particular area. Nationwide, Asians are 5 percent of the population. In Ivy League schools they are about 20 percent of the admitted students.  You are not discriminated against when 3-4 times your population is admitted into a college. Asians are not being discriminated against in admissions, and if there is any discrimination going on with Asians it has nothing to do with something that advantages blacks at the expense of Asians. It is white racism  in the workplace and on college campuses  that happens to every other minority, that denies ASIANS upward mobility just like every other minority group.
> 
> *Asian Americans Aren’t ‘Basically White’ – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us*
> 
> I am Asian American and I hate teaching Asian American Studies. I’ve been doing it for about 5 years now and I regret to say it’s one of the most harrowing and downright painful experiences I repeatedly endure.
> 
> Is it because I hate my own kind? Absolutely not.
> 
> It’s because I frequently find that my students say some problematic, frightening, and downright erroneous things to resist seeing themselves as people of color who are oppressed. These include but are not limited to the following:
> 
> _“No one’s ever been racist toward me.”
> 
> “It’s not like we’re Black.”
> 
> “We haven’t experienced racism in this country.”
> 
> “It’s worse in my home country.”
> 
> …or my least favorite and the inspiration for this article,
> 
> “We’re basically white.”
> 
> *Yet while our experiences as Asian Americans differ from other groups, we — like all other people of color in the United States — live with the daily ramifications of white supremacy. And that distinguishes us from white America. *
> 
> Asian Americans Aren't 'Basically White' – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us - Everyday Feminism
> _
> So you conservative Asians here talking stupid better understand that you have fallen for the oldest trick in the book, the white method of dividing minority groups, pitting one against the other so they can get what they want.
> 
> Thus endedth todays less.
Click to expand...

You just described a quota hahaha. And the discrimination doesn't come from acceptance rate of colleges in general, no one ever made that claim. There are nurmerous colleges that practically accept you if you body is warm. The discrimination comes from Asians having to outperform almost every other race, especially when it comes to more competitive colleges. Would it not be discrimination for a school to require higher standards of blacks more than another race for acceptance? Are you telling me you wouldn't have a problem if schools did that? Go ahed and answer.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every measurable metric in America proves that there is no anti white discrimination. In the minds of SOME, any favorable outcome for non white citizens is the ...
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stopped reading here.
> 
> No metric proves there is no anti white discrimination because there obviously IS.
> 
> 
> As I have documented with the 230 point bonus study.
Click to expand...


Yes, you have pushed that weak argument to the point of being ridiculous. Your  "study" from 2004 that like more recent ones clearly illustrates that there is no appreciable decline in upward mobility within the white population in college admissions, nor the work place. 


One of the most successful demographics in America are white females.....in every sector. 


Your denial of these truths do not translate into the "mass anti white, conspiracy theory that is obviously an obsession with you. 

Your issue just as the linked article points out that in the minds of some, like you, that any success by non whites mpre specifically blacks "has to come at the expense of the poor, maligned white population".

Paranoia.


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your pretense that such policies have not completely reversed over the course of the last 50 years, shows that you are intellectually dishonest, and your conclusions are bs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no complete reversal. The only bs conclusions are yours.  And this is why.
> 
> *YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT POLCIES MADE BY WHITES!*
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That fact that the policy of AA, and disparate impact theory were made by whites in no way means they are not discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> Your continued implication that having a white involved means that the white is looking out for white  interests is the completely unsupported, by anything other than your constant repetition.
> 
> 
> We are not operating in any "teflon" scenario, where the impact of a policy is expected to be immediate. IT HAS BEEN OVER 50 YEARS.
> 
> That's a long time for a policy reversal to have effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white and I'm not over 50, how does teflon apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the Teflon theory of history definitely applies to you.
> 
> AA is not discrimination in favor of anyone. And  when we talk about Teflon theory, you need to read t it again, because your post is an example of it..
> 
> Affirmative action is an equal opportunity policy If you are an Asian, you are part of affirmative action policy. So are whites.
> 
> Thus beginneth todays lesson
> 
> Whites have made the claim of quotas. Quotas are not required in the policy  unless there are specific things going on. Before AA was made a law, it was examined thoroughly for constitutionality and that's why quotas except in certain cases are not allowed. The only time quotas are allowed is if your organization has a documented history of under utilizing minorities which includes ASIANS.  In short the only time quotas are required is when a company is still practicing discrimination. So then think about why whites keep taking about wanting quotas to end.
> 
> So let me explain this to you Asian conservatives here who have bought into the race bait,
> 
> Affirmative Acton says that you will be hired or admitted relative to your population in a particular area. Nationwide, Asians are 5 percent of the population. In Ivy League schools they are about 20 percent of the admitted students.  You are not discriminated against when 3-4 times your population is admitted into a college. Asians are not being discriminated against in admissions, and if there is any discrimination going on with Asians it has nothing to do with something that advantages blacks at the expense of Asians. It is white racism  in the workplace and on college campuses  that happens to every other minority, that denies ASIANS upward mobility just like every other minority group.
> 
> *Asian Americans Aren’t ‘Basically White’ – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us*
> 
> I am Asian American and I hate teaching Asian American Studies. I’ve been doing it for about 5 years now and I regret to say it’s one of the most harrowing and downright painful experiences I repeatedly endure.
> 
> Is it because I hate my own kind? Absolutely not.
> 
> It’s because I frequently find that my students say some problematic, frightening, and downright erroneous things to resist seeing themselves as people of color who are oppressed. These include but are not limited to the following:
> 
> _“No one’s ever been racist toward me.”
> 
> “It’s not like we’re Black.”
> 
> “We haven’t experienced racism in this country.”
> 
> “It’s worse in my home country.”
> 
> …or my least favorite and the inspiration for this article,
> 
> “We’re basically white.”
> 
> *Yet while our experiences as Asian Americans differ from other groups, we — like all other people of color in the United States — live with the daily ramifications of white supremacy. And that distinguishes us from white America. *
> 
> Asian Americans Aren't 'Basically White' – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us - Everyday Feminism
> _
> So you conservative Asians here talking stupid better understand that you have fallen for the oldest trick in the book, the white method of dividing minority groups, pitting one against the other so they can get what they want.
> 
> Thus endedth todays less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described a quota hahaha. And the discrimination doesn't come from acceptance rate of colleges in general, no one ever made that claim. There are nurmerous colleges that practically accept you if you body is warm. The discrimination comes from Asians having to outperform almost every other race, especially when it comes to more competitive colleges. Would it not be discrimination for a school to require higher standards of blacks more than another race for acceptance? Are you telling me you wouldn't have a problem if schools did that? Go ahed and answer.
Click to expand...


If you call what I described a quota, then  we have always operated in a quota system in this nation. The quota was 100 percent white and zero for everyone else.

Asians don't have to out perform anyone. This is a lie.  What evidence is this based on? SAT scores?  But SAT scores are but one  factor, not the factor. So how do Asians have to outperform anyone? Do they need to participate in more extra curricular activities  in high school? Do they have to play more sports?. Do they have to get more active in the community? Do they need to have an interesting hobby or play a musical instrument?  Do they have interesting circumstances that might compel a college to select them?  Do they come from economic disadvantage? I mean you just can't fall for what whites tell you and the ask me to answer a question based on a false belief.

In this same study that has you making this claim, in which Ann Lee lied to you, the study showed that blacks and Hispanics are punished more for scores under 1,200 and rewarded less for scores over 1,300 than Asians. So who really has to outperform who?

This is why it's good to go look for the information and learn for yourself what it says instead of stupidly repeating what you get told from people with agendas such as these whites here.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I have posted could reasonable be interpreted as denying the history of anti-black discrimination, pre-1960s.
> 
> That you felt a need to misrepresent my position shows that you know that you cannot make a point being dishonest.
Click to expand...


But there is no anti white discrimination? You need to go back and learn why policies like Affirmative Action were created in the first place.

If not for these policies, the anti black discrimination which was actually anti non white and female discrimination, would still be going on.

And that's where your complete argument is dishonest.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you tell someone that you are holding them responsible for the crimes of others committed long ago, you are telling them that they are morally inferior. YOu are also telling those you are discriminating in favor of that they are Privileged, in the Medieval sense of the word.
> 
> You are setting vast segments of society at odds with each other, greatly harming society in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the whites who are the sole demographic with a DECLINING life span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By the very act of debating over the terminology of the the anti-white discrimination in place today, we are muddling the issue and encouraging inaction on an issue that is seriously harming tens of millions of Americans as individuals and the nation as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you are being held responsible for continuing the same crimes. There is no anti white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have linked to studies showing that those crimes have been reversed and that modern policy is for anti-white discrimination.
> 
> Your challenges to my links have been, at best, weak rationalizations fooling no one but yourself.
Click to expand...


You have not produced anything that shows such crimes have been reversed because they do not exist.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every measurable metric in America proves that there is no anti white discrimination. In the minds of SOME, any favorable outcome for non white citizens is the ...
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I stopped reading here.
> 
> No metric proves there is no anti white discrimination because there obviously IS.
> 
> 
> As I have documented with the 230 point bonus study.
Click to expand...


You documented noting with the 230 point study because there is no 230 point study.

*Admission Preferences for Minority Students, Athletes, and Legacies at Elite Universities
*
By: Thomas J. Espenshade, Princeton University,  Chang Y. Chung, Princeton University, Joan L. Walling, Princeton University

Is the name of the study.

Which says much, much more than blacks get 230 points. It states that bonuses are given for scores over 1500. It says that blacks and Hispanics are penalized more  for scores under 1200 than whites and Asians and rewarded less for scores over 1,300 than whites and Asians  Seems that you were unable to mention this was part of the study and again it shows that you are dishonest.
There is no anti white discrimination.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I have posted could reasonable be interpreted as denying the history of anti-black discrimination, pre-1960s.
> 
> That you felt a need to misrepresent my position shows that you know that you cannot make a point being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But there is no anti white discrimination? You need to go back and learn why policies like Affirmative Action were created in the first place.
> 
> If not for these policies, the anti black discrimination which was actually anti non white and female discrimination, would still be going on.
> 
> And that's where your complete argument is dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look who is still whinging.   Jeebus.  Get a life.
Click to expand...


Stay on topic.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every measurable metric in America proves that there is no anti white discrimination. In the minds of SOME, any favorable outcome for non white citizens is the equivalent of being at the expense of masses of white citizens.
> 
> "This perception is fascinating, as it stands in stark contrast to data on almost any outcome that has been assessed. From life expectancy to school discipline to mortgage rejection to police use of force, outcomes for white Americans tend to be — in the aggregate — better than outcomes for black Americans, often substantially so. (While a disturbing uptick in the mortality rate among middle-aged whites has received a great deal of recent media attention, it is worth noting that even after this increase, the rate remains considerably lower than that of blacks.)
> 
> Reports on our research have occasionally prompted bizarre emails and phone calls of thanks from individuals grateful for our shining a light on anti-white bias — messages that we have always been surprised to receive, given the actual nature of our data. (A sample message: “The purpose of my email is to acknowledge the facts surrounding your recent findings. I am in agreement with the research because i personally have experienced racism and bigotry toward myself as a white person and i have been a target of racism and bigotry myself.”) Our findings do not indicate a verifiable surge in anti-whiteness in recent years or identify a new victimization of white Americans. Rather, our research reveals a heightened _perception _among whites that they are increasingly the primary victims of bias in America — a perception that statistics say is wrong.
> 
> 
> But in the years since our study, whites’ identification with victim status — a view of themselves as the most persecuted group — has become even more apparent. Look at the reports about white nationalist groups that support the presidential run of Donald Trump, a candidate who has pledged to “make America great again” — presumably a reference to earlier eras when white Americans believe they were not yet targets of discrimination. This perceived victimhood may also undergird the bristling response of those who counter Black Lives Matter protests against police brutality by asserting vocally that “all lives matter,” as though acknowledgment of the travails of one segment of society necessarily leaves less sympathy for the others.
> 
> 
> Our research also suggests that among whites, there’s a lingering view that the American Dream is a “fixed pie,” such that the advancement of one group of citizens must come at the expense of all the other groups. Whites told us they see things as a zero-sum game: Any improvements for black Americans, they believe, are likely to come at a direct cost to whites. Black respondents in our surveys, meanwhile, report believing that outcomes for blacks can improve without affecting outcomes for white Americans.
> 
> Such discrepancies are not new. A decade ago, psychologist Richard Eibach and colleagues demonstratedthat one source of divergent perceptions of racial progress is that black and white Americans tend to focus on different reference points. Black Americans typically see less progress toward racial equality because they compare the present day with an ideal, yet unrealized society. White Americans perceive more progress because they compare the present with the past.
> 
> What is the basis for the persistence of beliefs about anti-white bias? For some whites, the changing — and increasingly less white — demographics of the United States may feel existentially threatening. Indeed, research points to people’s pervasive fear that they will end up on the bottom of the status pile — a fear called “last place aversion.” That may further increase opposition to the gains of other groups: If “they” are moving up in the world, “we” must be moving down. Such fears might be particularly pronounced for a group, like white Americans, that has always been at the top of the racial hierarchy and therefore has the furthest to fall.
> 
> Black and white Americans may agree that race relations are approaching a new nadir, but this is just about the only race-related issue on which they see eye to eye. Major fault lines run through that apparent common ground. In calls to end anti-black racism, some see an effort to allow everyone to pursue the American Dream. But others see a threat and a reason to resist."
> 
> 
> White people think racism is getting worse. Against white people.
Click to expand...


And these false beliefs find a safe have in places like this. Anyone who doesn't ride the white victimization train gets ganged up on, personally attacked, their  threads hijacked and everything else. Any subject that is about any form of white racism turns into reading a bunch of white people talking about how they never owned slaves. I believe they do this on purpose and I wish forums like this would do a better job of banning such people or just don't make a thread about race or racism.


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you tell someone that you are holding them responsible for the crimes of others committed long ago, you are telling them that they are morally inferior. YOu are also telling those you are discriminating in favor of that they are Privileged, in the Medieval sense of the word.
> 
> You are setting vast segments of society at odds with each other, greatly harming society in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the whites who are the sole demographic with a DECLINING life span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By the very act of debating over the terminology of the the anti-white discrimination in place today, we are muddling the issue and encouraging inaction on an issue that is seriously harming tens of millions of Americans as individuals and the nation as a whole.
Click to expand...


Are you trying to say that discriminatory policies created to help minorities are somehow lowering the lifespan of whites?


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not define racism as being the laws or policies put in place.  Those policies and laws can be racist, certainly, but racism is believing in the superiority or inferiority of a race or races.  Anyone can be racist, regardless of whether they have gained advantages from systemic racism in government or society.  I think it is you who is conflating systemic racism with all racism.  I completely agree that whites have benefited far more than any others from systemic racism; minorities have had little, if any, such advantage.  On an individual basis, however, that is immaterial.
> 
> So, yes, blacks can be just as racist as whites, who can be just as racist as Native Americans, who can be just as racist as Asians, etc. etc.  Any person can be racist, to the same degree any other person can be racist.  In the US, whites have, historically, been the ones to benefit from systemic racism.  Those are two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
Click to expand...


The only possibilities are not that whites get 100 percent of everything, or equality.


----------



## katsteve2012

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every measurable metric in America proves that there is no anti white discrimination. In the minds of SOME, any favorable outcome for non white citizens is the equivalent of being at the expense of masses of white citizens.
> 
> "This perception is fascinating, as it stands in stark contrast to data on almost any outcome that has been assessed. From life expectancy to school discipline to mortgage rejection to police use of force, outcomes for white Americans tend to be — in the aggregate — better than outcomes for black Americans, often substantially so. (While a disturbing uptick in the mortality rate among middle-aged whites has received a great deal of recent media attention, it is worth noting that even after this increase, the rate remains considerably lower than that of blacks.)
> 
> Reports on our research have occasionally prompted bizarre emails and phone calls of thanks from individuals grateful for our shining a light on anti-white bias — messages that we have always been surprised to receive, given the actual nature of our data. (A sample message: “The purpose of my email is to acknowledge the facts surrounding your recent findings. I am in agreement with the research because i personally have experienced racism and bigotry toward myself as a white person and i have been a target of racism and bigotry myself.”) Our findings do not indicate a verifiable surge in anti-whiteness in recent years or identify a new victimization of white Americans. Rather, our research reveals a heightened _perception _among whites that they are increasingly the primary victims of bias in America — a perception that statistics say is wrong.
> 
> 
> But in the years since our study, whites’ identification with victim status — a view of themselves as the most persecuted group — has become even more apparent. Look at the reports about white nationalist groups that support the presidential run of Donald Trump, a candidate who has pledged to “make America great again” — presumably a reference to earlier eras when white Americans believe they were not yet targets of discrimination. This perceived victimhood may also undergird the bristling response of those who counter Black Lives Matter protests against police brutality by asserting vocally that “all lives matter,” as though acknowledgment of the travails of one segment of society necessarily leaves less sympathy for the others.
> 
> 
> Our research also suggests that among whites, there’s a lingering view that the American Dream is a “fixed pie,” such that the advancement of one group of citizens must come at the expense of all the other groups. Whites told us they see things as a zero-sum game: Any improvements for black Americans, they believe, are likely to come at a direct cost to whites. Black respondents in our surveys, meanwhile, report believing that outcomes for blacks can improve without affecting outcomes for white Americans.
> 
> Such discrepancies are not new. A decade ago, psychologist Richard Eibach and colleagues demonstratedthat one source of divergent perceptions of racial progress is that black and white Americans tend to focus on different reference points. Black Americans typically see less progress toward racial equality because they compare the present day with an ideal, yet unrealized society. White Americans perceive more progress because they compare the present with the past.
> 
> What is the basis for the persistence of beliefs about anti-white bias? For some whites, the changing — and increasingly less white — demographics of the United States may feel existentially threatening. Indeed, research points to people’s pervasive fear that they will end up on the bottom of the status pile — a fear called “last place aversion.” That may further increase opposition to the gains of other groups: If “they” are moving up in the world, “we” must be moving down. Such fears might be particularly pronounced for a group, like white Americans, that has always been at the top of the racial hierarchy and therefore has the furthest to fall.
> 
> Black and white Americans may agree that race relations are approaching a new nadir, but this is just about the only race-related issue on which they see eye to eye. Major fault lines run through that apparent common ground. In calls to end anti-black racism, some see an effort to allow everyone to pursue the American Dream. But others see a threat and a reason to resist."
> 
> 
> White people think racism is getting worse. Against white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And these false beliefs find a safe have in places like this. Anyone who doesn't ride the white victimization train gets ganged up on, personally attacked, their  threads hijacked and everything else. Any subject that is about any form of white racism turns into reading a bunch of white people talking about how they never owned slaves. I believe they do this on purpose and I wish forums like this would do a better job of banning such people or just don't make a thread about race or racism.
Click to expand...


Correct. And these false beliefs have simply been repackaged and reinvented. We are both old enough to recall the backlash against the Civil rights movement and the underlying theme of it then,  just like now with people like Correll is that equalization of rights and fair access automatically means that somehow the white population is being marginalized in mass proportion to the rest of the population.


----------



## katsteve2012

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until about 50 years ago, when the nation put in to place pro-black discrimination, as documented by the effective 230 point bonus in Ivy League Admissions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you tell someone that you are holding them responsible for the crimes of others committed long ago, you are telling them that they are morally inferior. YOu are also telling those you are discriminating in favor of that they are Privileged, in the Medieval sense of the word.
> 
> You are setting vast segments of society at odds with each other, greatly harming society in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the whites who are the sole demographic with a DECLINING life span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By the very act of debating over the terminology of the the anti-white discrimination in place today, we are muddling the issue and encouraging inaction on an issue that is seriously harming tens of millions of Americans as individuals and the nation as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that discriminatory policies created to help minorities are somehow lowering the lifespan of whites?
Click to expand...


It does appear that way. The ugly truth is that recent studies reveal that there is a higher than average spike in suicides among middle aged white males which is in most cases attributed to substance abuse.


----------



## Montrovant

katsteve2012 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as there is a difference between racism and systemic racism, there is a difference between systemic racism and pro-black discrimination.  Laws or policies which grant advantages to blacks are going to be put in place (or have been put in place) based on the idea they are necessary to balance the disadvantages blacks have struggled with under systemic racism.  They are not put in place as a sign the government considers blacks to be superior to whites, which is what systemic racism was about, government policy based on the belief that whites are superior to blacks (or other minorities).
> 
> I think that is an important difference.  I'm not claiming any justification for policies which benefit one race over others, but the rationale behind policies can have its own effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you tell someone that you are holding them responsible for the crimes of others committed long ago, you are telling them that they are morally inferior. YOu are also telling those you are discriminating in favor of that they are Privileged, in the Medieval sense of the word.
> 
> You are setting vast segments of society at odds with each other, greatly harming society in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the whites who are the sole demographic with a DECLINING life span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By the very act of debating over the terminology of the the anti-white discrimination in place today, we are muddling the issue and encouraging inaction on an issue that is seriously harming tens of millions of Americans as individuals and the nation as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that discriminatory policies created to help minorities are somehow lowering the lifespan of whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does appear that way. The ugly truth is that recent studies reveal that there is a higher than average spike in suicides among middle aged white males which is in most cases attributed to substance abuse.
Click to expand...


I saw something about white life expectancy dropping, I just don't think it has much, if anything, to do with any anti-white discriminatory policies.


----------



## Montrovant

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every measurable metric in America proves that there is no anti white discrimination. In the minds of SOME, any favorable outcome for non white citizens is the equivalent of being at the expense of masses of white citizens.
> 
> "This perception is fascinating, as it stands in stark contrast to data on almost any outcome that has been assessed. From life expectancy to school discipline to mortgage rejection to police use of force, outcomes for white Americans tend to be — in the aggregate — better than outcomes for black Americans, often substantially so. (While a disturbing uptick in the mortality rate among middle-aged whites has received a great deal of recent media attention, it is worth noting that even after this increase, the rate remains considerably lower than that of blacks.)
> 
> Reports on our research have occasionally prompted bizarre emails and phone calls of thanks from individuals grateful for our shining a light on anti-white bias — messages that we have always been surprised to receive, given the actual nature of our data. (A sample message: “The purpose of my email is to acknowledge the facts surrounding your recent findings. I am in agreement with the research because i personally have experienced racism and bigotry toward myself as a white person and i have been a target of racism and bigotry myself.”) Our findings do not indicate a verifiable surge in anti-whiteness in recent years or identify a new victimization of white Americans. Rather, our research reveals a heightened _perception _among whites that they are increasingly the primary victims of bias in America — a perception that statistics say is wrong.
> 
> 
> But in the years since our study, whites’ identification with victim status — a view of themselves as the most persecuted group — has become even more apparent. Look at the reports about white nationalist groups that support the presidential run of Donald Trump, a candidate who has pledged to “make America great again” — presumably a reference to earlier eras when white Americans believe they were not yet targets of discrimination. This perceived victimhood may also undergird the bristling response of those who counter Black Lives Matter protests against police brutality by asserting vocally that “all lives matter,” as though acknowledgment of the travails of one segment of society necessarily leaves less sympathy for the others.
> 
> 
> Our research also suggests that among whites, there’s a lingering view that the American Dream is a “fixed pie,” such that the advancement of one group of citizens must come at the expense of all the other groups. Whites told us they see things as a zero-sum game: Any improvements for black Americans, they believe, are likely to come at a direct cost to whites. Black respondents in our surveys, meanwhile, report believing that outcomes for blacks can improve without affecting outcomes for white Americans.
> 
> Such discrepancies are not new. A decade ago, psychologist Richard Eibach and colleagues demonstratedthat one source of divergent perceptions of racial progress is that black and white Americans tend to focus on different reference points. Black Americans typically see less progress toward racial equality because they compare the present day with an ideal, yet unrealized society. White Americans perceive more progress because they compare the present with the past.
> 
> What is the basis for the persistence of beliefs about anti-white bias? For some whites, the changing — and increasingly less white — demographics of the United States may feel existentially threatening. Indeed, research points to people’s pervasive fear that they will end up on the bottom of the status pile — a fear called “last place aversion.” That may further increase opposition to the gains of other groups: If “they” are moving up in the world, “we” must be moving down. Such fears might be particularly pronounced for a group, like white Americans, that has always been at the top of the racial hierarchy and therefore has the furthest to fall.
> 
> Black and white Americans may agree that race relations are approaching a new nadir, but this is just about the only race-related issue on which they see eye to eye. Major fault lines run through that apparent common ground. In calls to end anti-black racism, some see an effort to allow everyone to pursue the American Dream. But others see a threat and a reason to resist."
> 
> 
> White people think racism is getting worse. Against white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And these false beliefs find a safe have in places like this. Anyone who doesn't ride the white victimization train gets ganged up on, personally attacked, their  threads hijacked and everything else. Any subject that is about any form of white racism turns into reading a bunch of white people talking about how they never owned slaves. I believe they do this on purpose and I wish forums like this would do a better job of banning such people or just don't make a thread about race or racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. And these false beliefs have simply been repackaged and reinvented. We are both old enough to recall the backlash against the Civil rights movement and the underlying theme of it then,  just like now with people like Correll is that equalization of rights and fair access automatically means that somehow the white population is being marginalized in mass proportion to the rest of the population.
Click to expand...


Racial quotas have certainly been a real thing.


----------



## katsteve2012

Montrovant said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are quibbling over distinctions that make no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  A racist policy can have a greater deleterious effect than a discriminatory policy intended to correct a previous wrong, IMO.  With the racist policy, not only is there the harm caused by whatever the policy does, there is the damage to the psyches of those affected, who are being told that their government and the society they live in considers them to be lesser human beings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When you tell someone that you are holding them responsible for the crimes of others committed long ago, you are telling them that they are morally inferior. YOu are also telling those you are discriminating in favor of that they are Privileged, in the Medieval sense of the word.
> 
> You are setting vast segments of society at odds with each other, greatly harming society in the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While that may be a danger with the discriminatory policy intended to correct the effects of the racist policies (a person might feel they are being told they are less because they need a leg up), I think it is less of a danger than with the racist policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the whites who are the sole demographic with a DECLINING life span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you consider it relatively unimportant, is there any particular reason you oppose different terminology?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By the very act of debating over the terminology of the the anti-white discrimination in place today, we are muddling the issue and encouraging inaction on an issue that is seriously harming tens of millions of Americans as individuals and the nation as a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you trying to say that discriminatory policies created to help minorities are somehow lowering the lifespan of whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does appear that way. The ugly truth is that recent studies reveal that there is a higher than average spike in suicides among middle aged white males which is in most cases attributed to substance abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw something about white life expectancy dropping, I just don't think it has much, if anything, to do with any anti-white discriminatory policies.
Click to expand...


Indeed. That would be a stretch. But considering how adamant some are about the existence of such policies, they very well could be experiencing psychosomatic effects.


----------



## katsteve2012

Montrovant said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every measurable metric in America proves that there is no anti white discrimination. In the minds of SOME, any favorable outcome for non white citizens is the equivalent of being at the expense of masses of white citizens.
> 
> "This perception is fascinating, as it stands in stark contrast to data on almost any outcome that has been assessed. From life expectancy to school discipline to mortgage rejection to police use of force, outcomes for white Americans tend to be — in the aggregate — better than outcomes for black Americans, often substantially so. (While a disturbing uptick in the mortality rate among middle-aged whites has received a great deal of recent media attention, it is worth noting that even after this increase, the rate remains considerably lower than that of blacks.)
> 
> Reports on our research have occasionally prompted bizarre emails and phone calls of thanks from individuals grateful for our shining a light on anti-white bias — messages that we have always been surprised to receive, given the actual nature of our data. (A sample message: “The purpose of my email is to acknowledge the facts surrounding your recent findings. I am in agreement with the research because i personally have experienced racism and bigotry toward myself as a white person and i have been a target of racism and bigotry myself.”) Our findings do not indicate a verifiable surge in anti-whiteness in recent years or identify a new victimization of white Americans. Rather, our research reveals a heightened _perception _among whites that they are increasingly the primary victims of bias in America — a perception that statistics say is wrong.
> 
> 
> But in the years since our study, whites’ identification with victim status — a view of themselves as the most persecuted group — has become even more apparent. Look at the reports about white nationalist groups that support the presidential run of Donald Trump, a candidate who has pledged to “make America great again” — presumably a reference to earlier eras when white Americans believe they were not yet targets of discrimination. This perceived victimhood may also undergird the bristling response of those who counter Black Lives Matter protests against police brutality by asserting vocally that “all lives matter,” as though acknowledgment of the travails of one segment of society necessarily leaves less sympathy for the others.
> 
> 
> Our research also suggests that among whites, there’s a lingering view that the American Dream is a “fixed pie,” such that the advancement of one group of citizens must come at the expense of all the other groups. Whites told us they see things as a zero-sum game: Any improvements for black Americans, they believe, are likely to come at a direct cost to whites. Black respondents in our surveys, meanwhile, report believing that outcomes for blacks can improve without affecting outcomes for white Americans.
> 
> Such discrepancies are not new. A decade ago, psychologist Richard Eibach and colleagues demonstratedthat one source of divergent perceptions of racial progress is that black and white Americans tend to focus on different reference points. Black Americans typically see less progress toward racial equality because they compare the present day with an ideal, yet unrealized society. White Americans perceive more progress because they compare the present with the past.
> 
> What is the basis for the persistence of beliefs about anti-white bias? For some whites, the changing — and increasingly less white — demographics of the United States may feel existentially threatening. Indeed, research points to people’s pervasive fear that they will end up on the bottom of the status pile — a fear called “last place aversion.” That may further increase opposition to the gains of other groups: If “they” are moving up in the world, “we” must be moving down. Such fears might be particularly pronounced for a group, like white Americans, that has always been at the top of the racial hierarchy and therefore has the furthest to fall.
> 
> Black and white Americans may agree that race relations are approaching a new nadir, but this is just about the only race-related issue on which they see eye to eye. Major fault lines run through that apparent common ground. In calls to end anti-black racism, some see an effort to allow everyone to pursue the American Dream. But others see a threat and a reason to resist."
> 
> 
> White people think racism is getting worse. Against white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And these false beliefs find a safe have in places like this. Anyone who doesn't ride the white victimization train gets ganged up on, personally attacked, their  threads hijacked and everything else. Any subject that is about any form of white racism turns into reading a bunch of white people talking about how they never owned slaves. I believe they do this on purpose and I wish forums like this would do a better job of banning such people or just don't make a thread about race or racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. And these false beliefs have simply been repackaged and reinvented. We are both old enough to recall the backlash against the Civil rights movement and the underlying theme of it then,  just like now with people like Correll is that equalization of rights and fair access automatically means that somehow the white population is being marginalized in mass proportion to the rest of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial quotas have certainly been a real thing.
Click to expand...


Out of necessity in some cases, as have gender quotas. There are also quotas for military vets as well as the handicapped. Affirmative Action is not a race specific initiative any longer and has not been for some time.


----------



## IM2

katsteve2012 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no discriminatory policies intended to correct a previous wrong. The lie is what whites need to get out of their system. Whites were getting 100 percent of all the chances, so if there is a policy that says others besides whites can the same chance it does not discriminate against whites. Now if you think whites are entitled to 100 percent of everything, then you say these policies discriminate. There is no one getting a leg up because of equal opportunity policy. That is another lie whites have made up.  These beliefs are racist and they need to end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every measurable metric in America proves that there is no anti white discrimination. In the minds of SOME, any favorable outcome for non white citizens is the equivalent of being at the expense of masses of white citizens.
> 
> "This perception is fascinating, as it stands in stark contrast to data on almost any outcome that has been assessed. From life expectancy to school discipline to mortgage rejection to police use of force, outcomes for white Americans tend to be — in the aggregate — better than outcomes for black Americans, often substantially so. (While a disturbing uptick in the mortality rate among middle-aged whites has received a great deal of recent media attention, it is worth noting that even after this increase, the rate remains considerably lower than that of blacks.)
> 
> Reports on our research have occasionally prompted bizarre emails and phone calls of thanks from individuals grateful for our shining a light on anti-white bias — messages that we have always been surprised to receive, given the actual nature of our data. (A sample message: “The purpose of my email is to acknowledge the facts surrounding your recent findings. I am in agreement with the research because i personally have experienced racism and bigotry toward myself as a white person and i have been a target of racism and bigotry myself.”) Our findings do not indicate a verifiable surge in anti-whiteness in recent years or identify a new victimization of white Americans. Rather, our research reveals a heightened _perception _among whites that they are increasingly the primary victims of bias in America — a perception that statistics say is wrong.
> 
> 
> But in the years since our study, whites’ identification with victim status — a view of themselves as the most persecuted group — has become even more apparent. Look at the reports about white nationalist groups that support the presidential run of Donald Trump, a candidate who has pledged to “make America great again” — presumably a reference to earlier eras when white Americans believe they were not yet targets of discrimination. This perceived victimhood may also undergird the bristling response of those who counter Black Lives Matter protests against police brutality by asserting vocally that “all lives matter,” as though acknowledgment of the travails of one segment of society necessarily leaves less sympathy for the others.
> 
> 
> Our research also suggests that among whites, there’s a lingering view that the American Dream is a “fixed pie,” such that the advancement of one group of citizens must come at the expense of all the other groups. Whites told us they see things as a zero-sum game: Any improvements for black Americans, they believe, are likely to come at a direct cost to whites. Black respondents in our surveys, meanwhile, report believing that outcomes for blacks can improve without affecting outcomes for white Americans.
> 
> Such discrepancies are not new. A decade ago, psychologist Richard Eibach and colleagues demonstratedthat one source of divergent perceptions of racial progress is that black and white Americans tend to focus on different reference points. Black Americans typically see less progress toward racial equality because they compare the present day with an ideal, yet unrealized society. White Americans perceive more progress because they compare the present with the past.
> 
> What is the basis for the persistence of beliefs about anti-white bias? For some whites, the changing — and increasingly less white — demographics of the United States may feel existentially threatening. Indeed, research points to people’s pervasive fear that they will end up on the bottom of the status pile — a fear called “last place aversion.” That may further increase opposition to the gains of other groups: If “they” are moving up in the world, “we” must be moving down. Such fears might be particularly pronounced for a group, like white Americans, that has always been at the top of the racial hierarchy and therefore has the furthest to fall.
> 
> Black and white Americans may agree that race relations are approaching a new nadir, but this is just about the only race-related issue on which they see eye to eye. Major fault lines run through that apparent common ground. In calls to end anti-black racism, some see an effort to allow everyone to pursue the American Dream. But others see a threat and a reason to resist."
> 
> 
> White people think racism is getting worse. Against white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And these false beliefs find a safe have in places like this. Anyone who doesn't ride the white victimization train gets ganged up on, personally attacked, their  threads hijacked and everything else. Any subject that is about any form of white racism turns into reading a bunch of white people talking about how they never owned slaves. I believe they do this on purpose and I wish forums like this would do a better job of banning such people or just don't make a thread about race or racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. And these false beliefs have simply been repackaged and reinvented. We are both old enough to recall the backlash against the Civil rights movement and the underlying theme of it then,  just like now with people like Correll is that equalization of rights and fair access automatically means that somehow the white population is being marginalized in mass proportion to the rest of the population.
Click to expand...


Exactly and this is why I say that AA is not a race based policy. Whites as you know have ben hollering about this policy since it was implemented talking the same old dried up line about how race based preferences aren't fair. Your information was spot on. Whites have always seen equal opportunity as a zero sum game. The problem with that belief is whites are not the only ones living here.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are published? Is this representative of your work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to be published to know the facts. If you think hat policies made 50 years ago is anti white discrimination , what I the hell do you call he policies before that? Equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every measurable metric in America proves that there is no anti white discrimination. In the minds of SOME, any favorable outcome for non white citizens is the equivalent of being at the expense of masses of white citizens.
> 
> "This perception is fascinating, as it stands in stark contrast to data on almost any outcome that has been assessed. From life expectancy to school discipline to mortgage rejection to police use of force, outcomes for white Americans tend to be — in the aggregate — better than outcomes for black Americans, often substantially so. (While a disturbing uptick in the mortality rate among middle-aged whites has received a great deal of recent media attention, it is worth noting that even after this increase, the rate remains considerably lower than that of blacks.)
> 
> Reports on our research have occasionally prompted bizarre emails and phone calls of thanks from individuals grateful for our shining a light on anti-white bias — messages that we have always been surprised to receive, given the actual nature of our data. (A sample message: “The purpose of my email is to acknowledge the facts surrounding your recent findings. I am in agreement with the research because i personally have experienced racism and bigotry toward myself as a white person and i have been a target of racism and bigotry myself.”) Our findings do not indicate a verifiable surge in anti-whiteness in recent years or identify a new victimization of white Americans. Rather, our research reveals a heightened _perception _among whites that they are increasingly the primary victims of bias in America — a perception that statistics say is wrong.
> 
> 
> But in the years since our study, whites’ identification with victim status — a view of themselves as the most persecuted group — has become even more apparent. Look at the reports about white nationalist groups that support the presidential run of Donald Trump, a candidate who has pledged to “make America great again” — presumably a reference to earlier eras when white Americans believe they were not yet targets of discrimination. This perceived victimhood may also undergird the bristling response of those who counter Black Lives Matter protests against police brutality by asserting vocally that “all lives matter,” as though acknowledgment of the travails of one segment of society necessarily leaves less sympathy for the others.
> 
> 
> Our research also suggests that among whites, there’s a lingering view that the American Dream is a “fixed pie,” such that the advancement of one group of citizens must come at the expense of all the other groups. Whites told us they see things as a zero-sum game: Any improvements for black Americans, they believe, are likely to come at a direct cost to whites. Black respondents in our surveys, meanwhile, report believing that outcomes for blacks can improve without affecting outcomes for white Americans.
> 
> Such discrepancies are not new. A decade ago, psychologist Richard Eibach and colleagues demonstratedthat one source of divergent perceptions of racial progress is that black and white Americans tend to focus on different reference points. Black Americans typically see less progress toward racial equality because they compare the present day with an ideal, yet unrealized society. White Americans perceive more progress because they compare the present with the past.
> 
> What is the basis for the persistence of beliefs about anti-white bias? For some whites, the changing — and increasingly less white — demographics of the United States may feel existentially threatening. Indeed, research points to people’s pervasive fear that they will end up on the bottom of the status pile — a fear called “last place aversion.” That may further increase opposition to the gains of other groups: If “they” are moving up in the world, “we” must be moving down. Such fears might be particularly pronounced for a group, like white Americans, that has always been at the top of the racial hierarchy and therefore has the furthest to fall.
> 
> Black and white Americans may agree that race relations are approaching a new nadir, but this is just about the only race-related issue on which they see eye to eye. Major fault lines run through that apparent common ground. In calls to end anti-black racism, some see an effort to allow everyone to pursue the American Dream. But others see a threat and a reason to resist."
> 
> 
> White people think racism is getting worse. Against white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And these false beliefs find a safe have in places like this. Anyone who doesn't ride the white victimization train gets ganged up on, personally attacked, their  threads hijacked and everything else. Any subject that is about any form of white racism turns into reading a bunch of white people talking about how they never owned slaves. I believe they do this on purpose and I wish forums like this would do a better job of banning such people or just don't make a thread about race or racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct. And these false beliefs have simply been repackaged and reinvented. We are both old enough to recall the backlash against the Civil rights movement and the underlying theme of it then,  just like now with people like Correll is that equalization of rights and fair access automatically means that somehow the white population is being marginalized in mass proportion to the rest of the population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial quotas have certainly been a real thing.
Click to expand...


Yes since 1776, if not before.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing I have posted could reasonable be interpreted as denying the history of anti-black discrimination, pre-1960s.
> 
> That you felt a need to misrepresent my position shows that you know that you cannot make a point being dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no anti white discrimination? You need to go back and learn why policies like Affirmative Action were created in the first place.
> 
> If not for these policies, the anti black discrimination which was actually anti non white and female discrimination, would still be going on.
> 
> And that's where your complete argument is dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look who is still whinging.   Jeebus.  Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the topic of this thread has morphed into your serious personality disorder.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
Click to expand...



You're not the boss of me, bub.

Here is this summary of this thread:

IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.

That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.


----------



## katsteve2012

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no anti white discrimination? You need to go back and learn why policies like Affirmative Action were created in the first place.
> 
> If not for these policies, the anti black discrimination which was actually anti non white and female discrimination, would still be going on.
> 
> And that's where your complete argument is dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look who is still whinging.   Jeebus.  Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the topic of this thread has morphed into your serious personality disorder.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
Click to expand...


Why does his success have to be related to achieving  "white values"?


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there is no anti white discrimination? You need to go back and learn why policies like Affirmative Action were created in the first place.
> 
> If not for these policies, the anti black discrimination which was actually anti non white and female discrimination, would still be going on.
> 
> And that's where your complete argument is dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look who is still whinging.   Jeebus.  Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the topic of this thread has morphed into your serious personality disorder.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
Click to expand...


I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.

There is no such thing as white values based success.

Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that


----------



## Montrovant

katsteve2012 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who is still whinging.   Jeebus.  Get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the topic of this thread has morphed into your serious personality disorder.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does his success have to be related to achieving  "white values"?
Click to expand...


I'm more curious as to just what white values actually are.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who is still whinging.   Jeebus.  Get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the topic of this thread has morphed into your serious personality disorder.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.
> 
> There is no such thing as white values based success.
> 
> Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that
Click to expand...


I don't think you've said you hate whites, but you certainly have generated an impression of disliking and blaming whites.  It isn't consistent, but it's there.

And come on, sending posts because boed is off topic?  That just sounds like whining.  She's added just a few posts to this 800+ post thread, and it isn't as though she's been wildly off topic.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the topic of this thread has morphed into your serious personality disorder.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does his success have to be related to achieving  "white values"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more curious as to just what white values actually are.
Click to expand...


That's a good one Montrovant. I'd like to understand what those are also.

Because I was always told that get a education and things of that nature were American values.

A person here sounds a wee bit jealous if you ask me,


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the topic of this thread has morphed into your serious personality disorder.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.
> 
> There is no such thing as white values based success.
> 
> Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you've said you hate whites, but you certainly have generated an impression of disliking and blaming whites.  It isn't consistent, but it's there.
> 
> And come on, sending posts because boed is off topic?  That just sounds like whining.  She's added just a few posts to this 800+ post thread, and it isn't as though she's been wildly off topic.
Click to expand...


A troll is going  get reported tp admin. Period.. I haven't generated anything like what you say. I am blaming whites for what they are responsible for doing.

What boed has done is post a series of personal attacks. I'm tired of that shit. You cannot answer the questions, you refuse to discuss the fucking thread topic and then  in every mother fucking thread I get the same off topic bullshit from the same people. The only people in this thread whining at those like you who cry about racial quotas that do not exist or how I hate white people when I don't just because I call your white asses to the carpet because you believe a bunch of untrue bullshit and want to force others to  believe it too..

So understand this. I had a discussion with a moderator because they had to throw out 9 pages of one of my threads due to the fact that mf's like  boed trolled it so much. I had a thread closed because of the same ting. This shit is being done on purpose and I am tired of the shit you guys pull because your white asses want to sit in the forum posting up racist bullshit. So from now on, when I get trolled I am reporting it.

This is the race and racism section. I am going to talk about how whites have done things to us. I am going to talk about how whites still do the same shit and lie about how they aren't. I am not going to temper my language in order to please white people. You  are going to get the full monty when needed because the shit you guys have pulled and continue to try pulling on us is not nice. I don't see any of you m-f's talking about hey we need to stop doing this or blacks will get mad. Instead I read  I don't have white guilt so fuck you .So understand that I don't have any black guilt and that I am not concerned about your punk asses thinking I hate whites. I am not concerned about you bitches calling me a racist. You are going to get shown your lie in your faces.. So get mad. Then  understand that I don't give a damn if white people get mad. They are not near as mad as I am for having to put up with you r bullshit and your lying about how racism is over for the 56 years I have lived so far.

.


----------



## IM2

This happened after slavery.

*Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown* 


White riots because blacks had jobs they thought that only whites deserved.


----------



## IM2

This happened after slavery. Another white riot against blacks.

A community destroyed and never rebuilt by those who destroyed it,

*BLACK WALL STREET; Tulsa's Dirty Little Secret*


Things did not just magically end after slavery.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> This happened after slavery.
> 
> *Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown*
> 
> 
> White riots because blacks had jobs they thought that only whites deserved.




98 years ago. EVERYONE involved is long dead.

Most of their children are dead of old age.


Stop living in the past, lefty.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the topic of this thread has morphed into your serious personality disorder.  Get help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.
> 
> There is no such thing as white values based success.
> 
> Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you've said you hate whites, but you certainly have generated an impression of disliking and blaming whites.  It isn't consistent, but it's there.
> 
> And come on, sending posts because boed is off topic?  That just sounds like whining.  She's added just a few posts to this 800+ post thread, and it isn't as though she's been wildly off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A troll is going  get reported tp admin. Period.. I haven't generated anything like what you say. I am blaming whites for what they are responsible for doing.
> 
> What boed has done is post a series of personal attacks. I'm tired of that shit. You cannot answer the questions, you refuse to discuss the fucking thread topic and then  in every mother fucking thread I get the same off topic bullshit from the same people. The only people in this thread whining at those like you who cry about racial quotas that do not exist or how I hate white people when I don't just because I call your white asses to the carpet because you believe a bunch of untrue bullshit and want to force others to  believe it too..
> 
> So understand this. I had a discussion with a moderator because they had to throw out 9 pages of one of my threads due to the fact that mf's like  boed trolled it so much. I had a thread closed because of the same ting. This shit is being done on purpose and I am tired of the shit you guys pull because your white asses want to sit in the forum posting up racist bullshit. So from now on, when I get trolled I am reporting it.
> 
> This is the race and racism section. I am going to talk about how whites have done things to us. I am going to talk about how whites still do the same shit and lie about how they aren't. I am not going to temper my language in order to please white people. You  are going to get the full monty when needed because the shit you guys have pulled and continue to try pulling on us is not nice. I don't see any of you m-f's talking about hey we need to stop doing this or blacks will get mad. Instead I read  I don't have white guilt so fuck you .So understand that I don't have any black guilt and that I am not concerned about your punk asses thinking I hate whites. I am not concerned about you bitches calling me a racist. You are going to get shown your lie in your faces.. So get mad. Then  understand that I don't give a damn if white people get mad. They are not near as mad as I am for having to put up with you r bullshit and your lying about how racism is over for the 56 years I have lived so far.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting for you to explain how I benefit today from redlining that ended long ago.

Did you forget your claim?

Do you have no evidence?


----------



## katsteve2012

Montrovant said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the topic of this thread has morphed into your serious personality disorder.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does his success have to be related to achieving  "white values"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm more curious as to just what white values actually are.
Click to expand...

 

Which is why I asked the question.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.
> 
> There is no such thing as white values based success.
> 
> Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you've said you hate whites, but you certainly have generated an impression of disliking and blaming whites.  It isn't consistent, but it's there.
> 
> And come on, sending posts because boed is off topic?  That just sounds like whining.  She's added just a few posts to this 800+ post thread, and it isn't as though she's been wildly off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A troll is going  get reported tp admin. Period.. I haven't generated anything like what you say. I am blaming whites for what they are responsible for doing.
> 
> What boed has done is post a series of personal attacks. I'm tired of that shit. You cannot answer the questions, you refuse to discuss the fucking thread topic and then  in every mother fucking thread I get the same off topic bullshit from the same people. The only people in this thread whining at those like you who cry about racial quotas that do not exist or how I hate white people when I don't just because I call your white asses to the carpet because you believe a bunch of untrue bullshit and want to force others to  believe it too..
> 
> So understand this. I had a discussion with a moderator because they had to throw out 9 pages of one of my threads due to the fact that mf's like  boed trolled it so much. I had a thread closed because of the same ting. This shit is being done on purpose and I am tired of the shit you guys pull because your white asses want to sit in the forum posting up racist bullshit. So from now on, when I get trolled I am reporting it.
> 
> This is the race and racism section. I am going to talk about how whites have done things to us. I am going to talk about how whites still do the same shit and lie about how they aren't. I am not going to temper my language in order to please white people. You  are going to get the full monty when needed because the shit you guys have pulled and continue to try pulling on us is not nice. I don't see any of you m-f's talking about hey we need to stop doing this or blacks will get mad. Instead I read  I don't have white guilt so fuck you .So understand that I don't have any black guilt and that I am not concerned about your punk asses thinking I hate whites. I am not concerned about you bitches calling me a racist. You are going to get shown your lie in your faces.. So get mad. Then  understand that I don't give a damn if white people get mad. They are not near as mad as I am for having to put up with you r bullshit and your lying about how racism is over for the 56 years I have lived so far.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to explain how I benefit today from redlining that ended long ago.
> 
> Did you forget your claim?
> 
> Do you have no evidence?
Click to expand...


You were the one asked to explain first remember?.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the topic of this thread has morphed into your serious personality disorder.  Get help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.
> 
> There is no such thing as white values based success.
> 
> Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you've said you hate whites, but you certainly have generated an impression of disliking and blaming whites.  It isn't consistent, but it's there.
> 
> And come on, sending posts because boed is off topic?  That just sounds like whining.  She's added just a few posts to this 800+ post thread, and it isn't as though she's been wildly off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A troll is going  get reported tp admin. Period.. I haven't generated anything like what you say. I am blaming whites for what they are responsible for doing.
> 
> What boed has done is post a series of personal attacks. I'm tired of that shit. You cannot answer the questions, you refuse to discuss the fucking thread topic and then  in every mother fucking thread I get the same off topic bullshit from the same people. The only people in this thread whining at those like you who cry about racial quotas that do not exist or how I hate white people when I don't just because I call your white asses to the carpet because you believe a bunch of untrue bullshit and want to force others to  believe it too..
> 
> So understand this. I had a discussion with a moderator because they had to throw out 9 pages of one of my threads due to the fact that mf's like  boed trolled it so much. I had a thread closed because of the same ting. This shit is being done on purpose and I am tired of the shit you guys pull because your white asses want to sit in the forum posting up racist bullshit. So from now on, when I get trolled I am reporting it.
> 
> This is the race and racism section. I am going to talk about how whites have done things to us. I am going to talk about how whites still do the same shit and lie about how they aren't. I am not going to temper my language in order to please white people. You  are going to get the full monty when needed because the shit you guys have pulled and continue to try pulling on us is not nice. I don't see any of you m-f's talking about hey we need to stop doing this or blacks will get mad. Instead I read  I don't have white guilt so fuck you .So understand that I don't have any black guilt and that I am not concerned about your punk asses thinking I hate whites. I am not concerned about you bitches calling me a racist. You are going to get shown your lie in your faces.. So get mad. Then  understand that I don't give a damn if white people get mad. They are not near as mad as I am for having to put up with you r bullshit and your lying about how racism is over for the 56 years I have lived so far.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And here you are doing exactly what I was talking about.

You don't know if I am white, yet you assume that I am when I disagree with you on anything in this thread.  The same is true of others who disagree with you from what I have seen.

You say things like "your white asses want to sit in the forum posting up racist bullshit."  Since you are replying to me, I can only assume you are claiming that I am "posting up racist bullshit."  However, I have done nothing of the sort.  Is this similar to when you accused DontTazMeBro of making a bunch of racist posts?  You remember, when you made that up and then decided you didn't have to provide any evidence of it?

You don't just "talk about how whites have done things to us."  You often seem to imply that all whites are responsible for all things done to minorities in this country, specifically to blacks.

Put simply, you seem to be uninterested in treating people as individuals, instead preferring to deal with people only as the members of a group.  Here you are replying to me and saying you aren't going to temper your language, when I never said anything about that.  You talk about this shit "you guys have pulled and continue to pull on us" without actually saying what the shit is, or having any idea if I am one of the "you guys" who has pulled it. You aren't concerned about "you bitches" calling you a racist....but I didn't call you a racist.  You're going to show "your lie in your faces," but what lie?  You go on to talk about "your lying about how racism is over" when I've never claimed that racism is over.  I doubt racism will ever be over in the history of humanity.

You may be more comfortable treating each person as a member of the "white people" group you are so upset with, but it certainly doesn't help get your point across.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This happened after slavery.
> 
> *Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown*
> 
> 
> White riots because blacks had jobs they thought that only whites deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98 years ago. EVERYONE involved is long dead.
> 
> Most of their children are dead of old age.
> 
> 
> Stop living in the past, lefty.
Click to expand...


Stop using that excuse. .The constitution was written 240 years ago, s it is it not relevant now white boy. The founding fathers are dead and decomposed. When you punks talk about us being grateful to whites who fought in the civil war, they are dead too, but we are to be grateful to you living today for their supposed dying for us, yet we cannot hold whites living today responsible for their racism. You are about to celebrate July 4th of 1776 That's was 241 years ago, does that day still count white boy? I bet you don' t forget about Pearl Harbor, that was 76 years ago most of the people her eon that day are now dead along with those who died  in the attack.  How about WW1?  Shall we forget that. too? After al that was 100 years ago,  All those past things seem to count, the past is relevant and important then, So why do we get this excuse when we black folks point out what whites have done?

Huh? Tell me why.

Then you wonder why is the black man sounding so angry? Just  who in the FUCK do you white racists think you are talking to with all this double talk?


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.
> 
> There is no such thing as white values based success.
> 
> Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you've said you hate whites, but you certainly have generated an impression of disliking and blaming whites.  It isn't consistent, but it's there.
> 
> And come on, sending posts because boed is off topic?  That just sounds like whining.  She's added just a few posts to this 800+ post thread, and it isn't as though she's been wildly off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A troll is going  get reported tp admin. Period.. I haven't generated anything like what you say. I am blaming whites for what they are responsible for doing.
> 
> What boed has done is post a series of personal attacks. I'm tired of that shit. You cannot answer the questions, you refuse to discuss the fucking thread topic and then  in every mother fucking thread I get the same off topic bullshit from the same people. The only people in this thread whining at those like you who cry about racial quotas that do not exist or how I hate white people when I don't just because I call your white asses to the carpet because you believe a bunch of untrue bullshit and want to force others to  believe it too..
> 
> So understand this. I had a discussion with a moderator because they had to throw out 9 pages of one of my threads due to the fact that mf's like  boed trolled it so much. I had a thread closed because of the same ting. This shit is being done on purpose and I am tired of the shit you guys pull because your white asses want to sit in the forum posting up racist bullshit. So from now on, when I get trolled I am reporting it.
> 
> This is the race and racism section. I am going to talk about how whites have done things to us. I am going to talk about how whites still do the same shit and lie about how they aren't. I am not going to temper my language in order to please white people. You  are going to get the full monty when needed because the shit you guys have pulled and continue to try pulling on us is not nice. I don't see any of you m-f's talking about hey we need to stop doing this or blacks will get mad. Instead I read  I don't have white guilt so fuck you .So understand that I don't have any black guilt and that I am not concerned about your punk asses thinking I hate whites. I am not concerned about you bitches calling me a racist. You are going to get shown your lie in your faces.. So get mad. Then  understand that I don't give a damn if white people get mad. They are not near as mad as I am for having to put up with you r bullshit and your lying about how racism is over for the 56 years I have lived so far.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here you are doing exactly what I was talking about.
> 
> You don't know if I am white, yet you assume that I am when I disagree with you on anything in this thread.  The same is true of others who disagree with you from what I have seen.
> 
> You say things like "your white asses want to sit in the forum posting up racist bullshit."  Since you are replying to me, I can only assume you are claiming that I am "posting up racist bullshit."  However, I have done nothing of the sort.  Is this similar to when you accused DontTazMeBro of making a bunch of racist posts?  You remember, when you made that up and then decided you didn't have to provide any evidence of it?
> 
> You don't just "talk about how whites have done things to us."  You often seem to imply that all whites are responsible for all things done to minorities in this country, specifically to blacks.
> 
> Put simply, you seem to be uninterested in treating people as individuals, instead preferring to deal with people only as the members of a group.  Here you are replying to me and saying you aren't going to temper your language, when I never said anything about that.  You talk about this shit "you guys have pulled and continue to pull on us" without actually saying what the shit is, or having any idea if I am one of the "you guys" who has pulled it. You aren't concerned about "you bitches" calling you a racist....but I didn't call you a racist.  You're going to show "your lie in your faces," but what lie?  You go on to talk about "your lying about how racism is over" when I've never claimed that racism is over.  I doubt racism will ever be over in the history of humanity.
> 
> You may be more comfortable treating each person as a member of the "white people" group you are so upset with, but it certainly doesn't help get your point across.
Click to expand...


That's what I said. And you get told that because we blacks here get treated as part of the black folks group. So again, end the double talk.  Laws that were and are made do not say, Montrovant this law is not for you, but it is for the next individual. Policies that  were and are made do not say Montrovant this law is not for you its for the next individual.

Whites are going to be held responsible for the things whites have done. Whites will be held responsible for the things they keep doing. You wanted to talk to me about another poster, so I talked to you about all the whites here. You said I was whining because I reported boed. You went beyond just talking about yourself then, so I went beyond just talking about you when I responded. You are here talking about racial qoutas, and racial quotas are a lie unless the company is a prove participant in racial discrimination. So then if you are arguing about racial quotas, in essences you want universities and companies to be able to continue discriminating on the basis of race.. 

I am not going to use a disclaimer every time I talk about white racism when white folks here get butthurt because people say whites have been and continue practicing racism.


----------



## boedicca

katsteve2012 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look who is still whinging.   Jeebus.  Get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the topic of this thread has morphed into your serious personality disorder.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does his success have to be related to achieving  "white values"?
Click to expand...



He commented earlier in the thread that he had a achieved success along the lines of how "whitey" defines it.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, the topic of this thread has morphed into your serious personality disorder.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.
> 
> There is no such thing as white values based success.
> 
> Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universarlly acknowleged that race baiting cupcakes who whinge about people posting in their threads must be in need of a therapist.
Click to expand...


Your need for a therapist is your personal problem.


----------



## IM2




----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My life is fine. But life is about more than me. And as I have been blessed I am even more required to stand up for those who do not have what I do. Your little selfish belief of we are individuals crap is for the birds. My life being fine doesn't end .white racism. I came from a poor black community destroyed because of racist policies. I refuse to forget were I came from and  to stop trying to fight for those in that and other similar communities
> 
> My life does not have to be a failure because I oppose mother fucking white racism. Stop cosigning that stupid shit if you are not a racist, and stop cosigning this stupid shit period..
> 
> 
> 
> If you are black and not a failure, why can't all other blacks, or any other race, be successful too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you see in the state of psychosis whites like you live in, the ability to understand just how much you have been helped escapes you. Fortunately there are also whites who are not so null and void.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is so funny that you think only YOU are right, how dare anyone disagree LOL. I am not in a state of psychosis. The only help I received was my own ability to know I can be whatever I chose to be if I work hard for it. I do not take handouts, I work hard, always have. If ANYONE today choses to succeed, they can, if they work hard. Using the past as a crutch to excuse people from succeeding is so pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are in a state of psychosis.  What YOU don't do is irrelevant.  Racist laws and policies were not made that excluded YOU from being white and having opportunities others could not get based upon YOU as as an individual. .You have no argument here. Your opinion is no good. You are part of the demographic that has benefitted the most from Affirmative Action. You don't know if you have been given a chance because of affirmative action or not. Because It's illegal for a employer to tell you that. So then you don't seem to understand the impact of laws and policies and how they help you. Unit you do, stop trying to argue based upon the I did this or I did that line. I worked harder than you ever did.  I got a masters degree and have worked for 32 years researching  issues surrounding race and racism. I do know what I am talking about here. I have loads of policies and evidence showing that I am right, You don't.  All you have is your belief. and the same canned stupid response white racists make in regards to this issue and that is not going to be enough in this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you, you racist fucking fuck. You aren't owed a damn thing except what you've earned.
> 
> Eat a dick, fucktard. Go cry some more, bitch.
Click to expand...


This  rant is coming from someone who has earned nothing and has been given everything..


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.
> 
> There is no such thing as white values based success.
> 
> Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universarlly acknowleged that race baiting cupcakes who whinge about people posting in their threads must be in need of a therapist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your need for a therapist is your personal problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, I'll try to communicate in words you might understand:
> 
> I am rubber
> You are glue
> Everything mean you say
> Bounces off me
> And sticks to you
Click to expand...


*Jane Elliott - When whites get confronted about White supremacy*


----------



## MaryL

Well aren't blacks tangentially profiting from slavery NOW? This thread sort of proves my point. Milking a dead horse? Beating the golden goose? I am bad with idioms.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.
> 
> There is no such thing as white values based success.
> 
> Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universarlly acknowleged that race baiting cupcakes who whinge about people posting in their threads must be in need of a therapist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your need for a therapist is your personal problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, I'll try to communicate in words you might understand:
> 
> I am rubber
> You are glue
> Everything mean you say
> Bounces off me
> And sticks to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jane Elliott - When whites get confronted about White supremacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching that youtube violates #1 of My Policies.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


So I guess trolling is not a violation of policy.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This happened after slavery.
> 
> *Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown*
> 
> 
> White riots because blacks had jobs they thought that only whites deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98 years ago. EVERYONE involved is long dead.
> 
> Most of their children are dead of old age.
> 
> 
> Stop living in the past, lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop using that excuse. .The constitution was written 240 years ago, s it is it not relevant now white boy. The founding fathers are dead and decomposed. *When you punks talk about us being grateful to whites who fought in the civil war, they are dead too,* but we are to be grateful to you living today for their supposed dying for us, yet we cannot hold whites living today responsible for their racism. You are about to celebrate July 4th of 1776 That's was 241 years ago, does that day still count white boy? I bet you don' t forget about Pearl Harbor, that was 76 years ago most of the people her eon that day are now dead along with those who died  in the attack.  How about WW1?  Shall we forget that. too? After al that was 100 years ago,  All those past things seem to count, the past is relevant and important then, So why do we get this excuse when we black folks point out what whites have done?
> 
> Huh? Tell me why.
> 
> Then you wonder why is the black man sounding so angry? Just  who in the FUCK do you white racists think you are talking to with all this double talk?
Click to expand...


Bitch you ought to be thankful to the blacks that fought for us in the Civil War.

I know I am. 

You damn right July 4,1776 counts with me. A lot of other Americans, too. No matter their race.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 actually makes me miss poet.



You have no point to make.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This happened after slavery.
> 
> *Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown*
> 
> 
> White riots because blacks had jobs they thought that only whites deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98 years ago. EVERYONE involved is long dead.
> 
> Most of their children are dead of old age.
> 
> 
> Stop living in the past, lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop using that excuse. .The constitution was written 240 years ago, s it is it not relevant now white boy. The founding fathers are dead and decomposed. *When you punks talk about us being grateful to whites who fought in the civil war, they are dead too,* but we are to be grateful to you living today for their supposed dying for us, yet we cannot hold whites living today responsible for their racism. You are about to celebrate July 4th of 1776 That's was 241 years ago, does that day still count white boy? I bet you don' t forget about Pearl Harbor, that was 76 years ago most of the people her eon that day are now dead along with those who died  in the attack.  How about WW1?  Shall we forget that. too? After al that was 100 years ago,  All those past things seem to count, the past is relevant and important then, So why do we get this excuse when we black folks point out what whites have done?
> 
> Huh? Tell me why.
> 
> Then you wonder why is the black man sounding so angry? Just  who in the FUCK do you white racists think you are talking to with all this double talk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitch you ought to be thankful to the blacks that fought for us in the Civil War.
> 
> I know I am.
> 
> You damn right July 4,1776 counts with me. A lot of other Americans, too. No matter their race.
Click to expand...


OK none of this has anything to d with the thread topic.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> Well aren't blacks tangentially profiting from slavery NOW? This thread sort of proves my point. Milking a dead horse? Beating the golden goose? I am bad with idioms.



But this thread is not about slavery.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 actually makes me miss poet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no point to make.
Click to expand...


Oh, I have a very valid point to make.

I knew poet, and you sir are No Poet.


----------



## MaryL

In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This happened after slavery.
> 
> *Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown*
> 
> 
> White riots because blacks had jobs they thought that only whites deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98 years ago. EVERYONE involved is long dead.
> 
> Most of their children are dead of old age.
> 
> 
> Stop living in the past, lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop using that excuse. .The constitution was written 240 years ago, s it is it not relevant now white boy. The founding fathers are dead and decomposed. When you punks talk about us being grateful to whites who fought in the civil war, they are dead too, but we are to be grateful to you living today for their supposed dying for us, yet we cannot hold whites living today responsible for their racism. You are about to celebrate July 4th of 1776 That's was 241 years ago, does that day still count white boy? I bet you don' t forget about Pearl Harbor, that was 76 years ago most of the people her eon that day are now dead along with those who died  in the attack.  How about WW1?  Shall we forget that. too? After al that was 100 years ago,  All those past things seem to count, the past is relevant and important then, So why do we get this excuse when we black folks point out what whites have done?
> 
> Huh? Tell me why.
> 
> Then you wonder why is the black man sounding so angry? Just  who in the FUCK do you white racists think you are talking to with all this double talk?
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't blacks tangentially profiting from slavery NOW? This thread sort of proves my point. Milking a dead horse? Beating the golden goose? I am bad with idioms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this thread is not about slavery.
Click to expand...


Sho' 'nuff aint. It's about whitey owes you. Fuck off with that, seriously.

You say you have a Master's degree,well, you're probably stacking racks and racks, right?

Me, I have to watch every dollar, I'm not a rich man.

I'm not jealous of that black guy that owns 160 acres, I admire him. His dad and him worked and bought up any adjacent properties from "40 acres and a mule" days. Apparently it's 4. They earned it. Why are you such a prick?


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't blacks tangentially profiting from slavery NOW? This thread sort of proves my point. Milking a dead horse? Beating the golden goose? I am bad with idioms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this thread is not about slavery.
Click to expand...

Please, lets digress off topic. Let's finesse the point. Slavery is EXACTLY what this all comes down to, and sprang from.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 actually makes me miss poet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I have a very valid point to make.
> 
> I knew poet, and you sir are No Poet.
Click to expand...


No you have no point. And I could care less about poet.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This happened after slavery.
> 
> *Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown*
> 
> 
> White riots because blacks had jobs they thought that only whites deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98 years ago. EVERYONE involved is long dead.
> 
> Most of their children are dead of old age.
> 
> 
> Stop living in the past, lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop using that excuse. .The constitution was written 240 years ago, s it is it not relevant now white boy. The founding fathers are dead and decomposed. When you punks talk about us being grateful to whites who fought in the civil war, they are dead too, but we are to be grateful to you living today for their supposed dying for us, yet we cannot hold whites living today responsible for their racism. You are about to celebrate July 4th of 1776 That's was 241 years ago, does that day still count white boy? I bet you don' t forget about Pearl Harbor, that was 76 years ago most of the people her eon that day are now dead along with those who died  in the attack.  How about WW1?  Shall we forget that. too? After al that was 100 years ago,  All those past things seem to count, the past is relevant and important then, So why do we get this excuse when we black folks point out what whites have done?
> 
> Huh? Tell me why.
> 
> Then you wonder why is the black man sounding so angry? Just  who in the FUCK do you white racists think you are talking to with all this double talk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't blacks tangentially profiting from slavery NOW? This thread sort of proves my point. Milking a dead horse? Beating the golden goose? I am bad with idioms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But this thread is not about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sho' 'nuff aint. It's about whitey owes you. Fuck off with that, seriously.
> 
> You say you have a Master's degree,well, you're probably stacking racks and racks, right?
> 
> Me, I have to watch every dollar, I'm not a rich man.
> 
> I'm not jealous of that black guy that owns 160 acres, I admire him. His dad and him worked and bought up any adjacent properties from "40 acres and a mule" days. Apparently it's 4. They earned it. Why are you such a prick?
Click to expand...


No this thread  what whitey has got from the government they didn't let others get.

I have my degrees, built a business from the ground up, helped grow 2 others and retired a couple of years ago at 52.

That's what I have done.  By my personal accomplishments did not end white racism.

You see, you've got life ass backwards. A poor person talking about and fighting to stop white racism is not the failure, those like you are. You bodeca and those like you.

.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 actually makes me miss poet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no point to make.
Click to expand...

What is YOURS?


----------



## IM2

This thread is about how whites have benefitted from laws and policies since slavery. And here is more evidence of how it has beeb done.

40 million whites still living on homestead land.

30 years of FHA loan exclusively to whites to the tune of over 100 billion dollars.

The government basically created the  white middle class.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 actually makes me miss poet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is YOURS?
Click to expand...


What does the OP say?


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no complete reversal. The only bs conclusions are yours.  And this is why.
> 
> *YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT POLCIES MADE BY WHITES!*
> 
> Teflon Theory of History
> 
> *The Teflon Theory of American History* says that anything that took place over 30 years ago is Ancient History. It has Absolutely No Effect on the present. Or not much. Unless it was something good like the light bulb or the Declaration of Independence. Therefore those who make a big deal of the bad stuff in the past, like slavery, are Living in the Past and need to Get Over It.
> 
> *For example:*
> 
> Jim Crow laws were overturned by the civil rights movement in the 1950s and 1960s. Therefore *according to Teflon Theory the Jim Crow period is now Ancient History*. It has Absolutely No Effect on how White Americans alive today think and act. None whatsoever. Or not much. So racism is pretty much dead.
> 
> Instead of* Jim Crow’s effect* slowly weakening over time like you would expect, Teflon Theory would have you suppose that it  *just disappeared like magic one afternoon sometime in the late 1960s*.  Even though many White Americans alive now were alive back in Jim Crow times. Even though many others were brought up and shaped by those who were alive back then: parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, teachers, writers, film directors, television producers, news editors and so on.
> 
> Few sit on a mountain top to come up with their beliefs all on their own. Instead most people pretty much go along with what everyone else already believes with maybe a few twists here and there. Such beliefs come from the past.
> 
> So then *why is Teflon Theory believed?*
> 
> 
> *Because of how American history is taught:*
> American history is taught as dates and people and facts that have little to do with each other. Sometimes the Effects of the the Civil War or Industrialization are studied, for example, but not so for the evil stuff – like how slavery and genocide led to present-day White American wealth, power and racism.
> American history as taught rarely comes up to the present day. History becomes something in the past, in a book, not something we live in right now.
> 
> *Because of the needs of White American self-image:*
> White Americans want to think they are Basically Good and their society is Basically Just. Without Teflon Theory that becomes laughable since it flies in the face of history, common sense and human nature.
> White Americans avoid honestly facing up to their past because deep down they know it is ugly. Teflon Theory acts as a guard against having to take it seriously.
> 
> *Because middle-class whites are protected from the ugly present:*
> Those who live in Apple-pie America rarely see first-hand the injustice that their comfortable lives are built on. And what injustice they do see on occasion, like black ghettos or wars on television fought overseas in their name, they have already learned to not see as injustice. But being protected from the ugly present makes the ugly past seem like another world, like it truly is ancient history with no bearing on the present.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fact that the policy of AA, and disparate impact theory were made by whites in no way means they are not discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> Your continued implication that having a white involved means that the white is looking out for white  interests is the completely unsupported, by anything other than your constant repetition.
> 
> 
> We are not operating in any "teflon" scenario, where the impact of a policy is expected to be immediate. IT HAS BEEN OVER 50 YEARS.
> 
> That's a long time for a policy reversal to have effect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not white and I'm not over 50, how does teflon apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the Teflon theory of history definitely applies to you.
> 
> AA is not discrimination in favor of anyone. And  when we talk about Teflon theory, you need to read t it again, because your post is an example of it..
> 
> Affirmative action is an equal opportunity policy If you are an Asian, you are part of affirmative action policy. So are whites.
> 
> Thus beginneth todays lesson
> 
> Whites have made the claim of quotas. Quotas are not required in the policy  unless there are specific things going on. Before AA was made a law, it was examined thoroughly for constitutionality and that's why quotas except in certain cases are not allowed. The only time quotas are allowed is if your organization has a documented history of under utilizing minorities which includes ASIANS.  In short the only time quotas are required is when a company is still practicing discrimination. So then think about why whites keep taking about wanting quotas to end.
> 
> So let me explain this to you Asian conservatives here who have bought into the race bait,
> 
> Affirmative Acton says that you will be hired or admitted relative to your population in a particular area. Nationwide, Asians are 5 percent of the population. In Ivy League schools they are about 20 percent of the admitted students.  You are not discriminated against when 3-4 times your population is admitted into a college. Asians are not being discriminated against in admissions, and if there is any discrimination going on with Asians it has nothing to do with something that advantages blacks at the expense of Asians. It is white racism  in the workplace and on college campuses  that happens to every other minority, that denies ASIANS upward mobility just like every other minority group.
> 
> *Asian Americans Aren’t ‘Basically White’ – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us*
> 
> I am Asian American and I hate teaching Asian American Studies. I’ve been doing it for about 5 years now and I regret to say it’s one of the most harrowing and downright painful experiences I repeatedly endure.
> 
> Is it because I hate my own kind? Absolutely not.
> 
> It’s because I frequently find that my students say some problematic, frightening, and downright erroneous things to resist seeing themselves as people of color who are oppressed. These include but are not limited to the following:
> 
> _“No one’s ever been racist toward me.”
> 
> “It’s not like we’re Black.”
> 
> “We haven’t experienced racism in this country.”
> 
> “It’s worse in my home country.”
> 
> …or my least favorite and the inspiration for this article,
> 
> “We’re basically white.”
> 
> *Yet while our experiences as Asian Americans differ from other groups, we — like all other people of color in the United States — live with the daily ramifications of white supremacy. And that distinguishes us from white America. *
> 
> Asian Americans Aren't 'Basically White' – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us - Everyday Feminism
> _
> So you conservative Asians here talking stupid better understand that you have fallen for the oldest trick in the book, the white method of dividing minority groups, pitting one against the other so they can get what they want.
> 
> Thus endedth todays less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described a quota hahaha. And the discrimination doesn't come from acceptance rate of colleges in general, no one ever made that claim. There are nurmerous colleges that practically accept you if you body is warm. The discrimination comes from Asians having to outperform almost every other race, especially when it comes to more competitive colleges. Would it not be discrimination for a school to require higher standards of blacks more than another race for acceptance? Are you telling me you wouldn't have a problem if schools did that? Go ahed and answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call what I described a quota, then  we have always operated in a quota system in this nation. The quota was 100 percent white and zero for everyone else.
> 
> Asians don't have to out perform anyone. This is a lie.  What evidence is this based on? SAT scores?  But SAT scores are but one  factor, not the factor. So how do Asians have to outperform anyone? Do they need to participate in more extra curricular activities  in high school? Do they have to play more sports?. Do they have to get more active in the community? Do they need to have an interesting hobby or play a musical instrument?  Do they have interesting circumstances that might compel a college to select them?  Do they come from economic disadvantage? I mean you just can't fall for what whites tell you and the ask me to answer a question based on a false belief.
> 
> In this same study that has you making this claim, in which Ann Lee lied to you, the study showed that blacks and Hispanics are punished more for scores under 1,200 and rewarded less for scores over 1,300 than Asians. So who really has to outperform who?
> 
> This is why it's good to go look for the information and learn for yourself what it says instead of stupidly repeating what you get told from people with agendas such as these whites here.
Click to expand...

SAT scores are the most easily measurable scores out there. So I don't see how you can just write them off as you do. I actually do see how you can and it's to protect your ego. But I'm sorry, reality hurts for people not prepared for it. I'm sorry the system (if it's even fair to blame it on that) hasn't prepared you for reality. The cold hard truth is still nothing effects you more than the choices you make, especially in this day and age, and this is where you are wrong. You wanna have a conversation about race? Well America is the most diverse country on the world today, and there has ever been in history. So while the Scottish and welsh, argue over who's better, as well as the protestants and Catholics need a wall in Ireland, I'd say America is doing pretty damn well in race relations compared to the rest of the world...which is very much more HOMOGENEOUS THAN AMERICA. What better standard of race relations is better than America? Honestly what other country can boast the same amount of diversity? There is none, in any human history. Nor non today that can compare to America. And even with Donald trump, we are still standing, and even better, immigrants from all over the world still WANT to come here, and make a better life for themseleves. Go to Poland, Austria, wherever, as soon as they hear your American, they are trying to get on that train with you whatever way possible. Why is that? Even though we're currently living in a socialist shit storm like the rest of them...what is it that has made this country be a place where our poor make the equivelant of 60,000 US dollars welfare and other programs like that? That's our poorest...way way better off than the middle class of 90% of the world.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 actually makes me miss poet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is YOURS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the OP say?
Click to expand...

You tell me. I read it, just the same as you. Are we going somewhere with this introspection?


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That fact that the policy of AA, and disparate impact theory were made by whites in no way means they are not discrimination in favor of blacks.
> 
> 
> Your continued implication that having a white involved means that the white is looking out for white  interests is the completely unsupported, by anything other than your constant repetition.
> 
> 
> We are not operating in any "teflon" scenario, where the impact of a policy is expected to be immediate. IT HAS BEEN OVER 50 YEARS.
> 
> That's a long time for a policy reversal to have effect.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not white and I'm not over 50, how does teflon apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the Teflon theory of history definitely applies to you.
> 
> AA is not discrimination in favor of anyone. And  when we talk about Teflon theory, you need to read t it again, because your post is an example of it..
> 
> Affirmative action is an equal opportunity policy If you are an Asian, you are part of affirmative action policy. So are whites.
> 
> Thus beginneth todays lesson
> 
> Whites have made the claim of quotas. Quotas are not required in the policy  unless there are specific things going on. Before AA was made a law, it was examined thoroughly for constitutionality and that's why quotas except in certain cases are not allowed. The only time quotas are allowed is if your organization has a documented history of under utilizing minorities which includes ASIANS.  In short the only time quotas are required is when a company is still practicing discrimination. So then think about why whites keep taking about wanting quotas to end.
> 
> So let me explain this to you Asian conservatives here who have bought into the race bait,
> 
> Affirmative Acton says that you will be hired or admitted relative to your population in a particular area. Nationwide, Asians are 5 percent of the population. In Ivy League schools they are about 20 percent of the admitted students.  You are not discriminated against when 3-4 times your population is admitted into a college. Asians are not being discriminated against in admissions, and if there is any discrimination going on with Asians it has nothing to do with something that advantages blacks at the expense of Asians. It is white racism  in the workplace and on college campuses  that happens to every other minority, that denies ASIANS upward mobility just like every other minority group.
> 
> *Asian Americans Aren’t ‘Basically White’ – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us*
> 
> I am Asian American and I hate teaching Asian American Studies. I’ve been doing it for about 5 years now and I regret to say it’s one of the most harrowing and downright painful experiences I repeatedly endure.
> 
> Is it because I hate my own kind? Absolutely not.
> 
> It’s because I frequently find that my students say some problematic, frightening, and downright erroneous things to resist seeing themselves as people of color who are oppressed. These include but are not limited to the following:
> 
> _“No one’s ever been racist toward me.”
> 
> “It’s not like we’re Black.”
> 
> “We haven’t experienced racism in this country.”
> 
> “It’s worse in my home country.”
> 
> …or my least favorite and the inspiration for this article,
> 
> “We’re basically white.”
> 
> *Yet while our experiences as Asian Americans differ from other groups, we — like all other people of color in the United States — live with the daily ramifications of white supremacy. And that distinguishes us from white America. *
> 
> Asian Americans Aren't 'Basically White' – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us - Everyday Feminism
> _
> So you conservative Asians here talking stupid better understand that you have fallen for the oldest trick in the book, the white method of dividing minority groups, pitting one against the other so they can get what they want.
> 
> Thus endedth todays less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described a quota hahaha. And the discrimination doesn't come from acceptance rate of colleges in general, no one ever made that claim. There are nurmerous colleges that practically accept you if you body is warm. The discrimination comes from Asians having to outperform almost every other race, especially when it comes to more competitive colleges. Would it not be discrimination for a school to require higher standards of blacks more than another race for acceptance? Are you telling me you wouldn't have a problem if schools did that? Go ahed and answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call what I described a quota, then  we have always operated in a quota system in this nation. The quota was 100 percent white and zero for everyone else.
> 
> Asians don't have to out perform anyone. This is a lie.  What evidence is this based on? SAT scores?  But SAT scores are but one  factor, not the factor. So how do Asians have to outperform anyone? Do they need to participate in more extra curricular activities  in high school? Do they have to play more sports?. Do they have to get more active in the community? Do they need to have an interesting hobby or play a musical instrument?  Do they have interesting circumstances that might compel a college to select them?  Do they come from economic disadvantage? I mean you just can't fall for what whites tell you and the ask me to answer a question based on a false belief.
> 
> In this same study that has you making this claim, in which Ann Lee lied to you, the study showed that blacks and Hispanics are punished more for scores under 1,200 and rewarded less for scores over 1,300 than Asians. So who really has to outperform who?
> 
> This is why it's good to go look for the information and learn for yourself what it says instead of stupidly repeating what you get told from people with agendas such as these whites here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAT scores are the most easily measurable scores out there. So I don't see how you can just write them off as you do. I actually do see how you can and it's to protect your ego. But I'm sorry, reality hurts for people not prepared for it. I'm sorry the system (if it's even fair to blame it on that) hasn't prepared you for reality. The cold hard truth is still nothing effects you more than the choices you make, especially in this day and age, and this is where you are wrong. You wanna have a conversation about race? Well America is the most diverse country on the world today, and there has ever been in history. So while the Scottish and welsh, argue over who's better, as well as the protestants and Catholics need a wall in Ireland, I'd say America is doing pretty damn well in race relations compared to the rest of the world...which is very much more HOMOGENEOUS THAN AMERICA. What better standard of race relations is better than America? Honestly what other country can boast the same amount of diversity? There is none, in any human history. Nor non today that can compare to America. And even with Donald trump, we are still standing, and even better, immigrants from all over the world still WANT to come here, and make a better life for themseleves. Go to Poland, Austria, wherever, as soon as they hear your American, they are trying to get on that train with you whatever way possible. Why is that? Even though we're currently living in a socialist shit storm like the rest of them...what is it that has made this country be a place where our poor make the equivelant of 60,000 US dollars welfare and other programs like that? That's our poorest...way way better off than the middle class of 90% of the world.
Click to expand...



SAT scores are not the only qualifier colleges use and never has been.

Look kiddo, I have made all the right choiceis, That's why I am 56 and retired. So don't lecture me . You have falle for a load of ofcrap. That's what's up.


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a truth universarlly acknowleged that race baiting cupcakes who whinge about people posting in their threads must be in need of a therapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your need for a therapist is your personal problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here, I'll try to communicate in words you might understand:
> 
> I am rubber
> You are glue
> Everything mean you say
> Bounces off me
> And sticks to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Jane Elliott - When whites get confronted about White supremacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching that youtube violates #1 of My Policies.
> 
> Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess trolling is not a violation of policy.
Click to expand...


Yes it is...


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 actually makes me miss poet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is YOURS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does the OP say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tell me. I read it, just the same as you. Are we going somewhere with this introspection?
Click to expand...


If you are honest we are. but if you lie to yourself then we get what you keep posting. .This thread I snot about slavery. And you are a white female, you have benefitted from affirmative action more than anyone else. the government has been very good to you.


----------



## MaryL

I love this. being implicated in something because of my race. But we are SOO post racial. Are we?  This is like Salem, Mass. and blind rabid accusations of witchcraft. I find this whole thing hard to swallow. You are white, you are a baddie. And, that's all this amounts to . Didn't enough white guys die fighting southern slavery to satiate blacks need for revenge?


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not white and I'm not over 50, how does teflon apply?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Teflon theory of history definitely applies to you.
> 
> AA is not discrimination in favor of anyone. And  when we talk about Teflon theory, you need to read t it again, because your post is an example of it..
> 
> Affirmative action is an equal opportunity policy If you are an Asian, you are part of affirmative action policy. So are whites.
> 
> Thus beginneth todays lesson
> 
> Whites have made the claim of quotas. Quotas are not required in the policy  unless there are specific things going on. Before AA was made a law, it was examined thoroughly for constitutionality and that's why quotas except in certain cases are not allowed. The only time quotas are allowed is if your organization has a documented history of under utilizing minorities which includes ASIANS.  In short the only time quotas are required is when a company is still practicing discrimination. So then think about why whites keep taking about wanting quotas to end.
> 
> So let me explain this to you Asian conservatives here who have bought into the race bait,
> 
> Affirmative Acton says that you will be hired or admitted relative to your population in a particular area. Nationwide, Asians are 5 percent of the population. In Ivy League schools they are about 20 percent of the admitted students.  You are not discriminated against when 3-4 times your population is admitted into a college. Asians are not being discriminated against in admissions, and if there is any discrimination going on with Asians it has nothing to do with something that advantages blacks at the expense of Asians. It is white racism  in the workplace and on college campuses  that happens to every other minority, that denies ASIANS upward mobility just like every other minority group.
> 
> *Asian Americans Aren’t ‘Basically White’ – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us*
> 
> I am Asian American and I hate teaching Asian American Studies. I’ve been doing it for about 5 years now and I regret to say it’s one of the most harrowing and downright painful experiences I repeatedly endure.
> 
> Is it because I hate my own kind? Absolutely not.
> 
> It’s because I frequently find that my students say some problematic, frightening, and downright erroneous things to resist seeing themselves as people of color who are oppressed. These include but are not limited to the following:
> 
> _“No one’s ever been racist toward me.”
> 
> “It’s not like we’re Black.”
> 
> “We haven’t experienced racism in this country.”
> 
> “It’s worse in my home country.”
> 
> …or my least favorite and the inspiration for this article,
> 
> “We’re basically white.”
> 
> *Yet while our experiences as Asian Americans differ from other groups, we — like all other people of color in the United States — live with the daily ramifications of white supremacy. And that distinguishes us from white America. *
> 
> Asian Americans Aren't 'Basically White' – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us - Everyday Feminism
> _
> So you conservative Asians here talking stupid better understand that you have fallen for the oldest trick in the book, the white method of dividing minority groups, pitting one against the other so they can get what they want.
> 
> Thus endedth todays less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just described a quota hahaha. And the discrimination doesn't come from acceptance rate of colleges in general, no one ever made that claim. There are nurmerous colleges that practically accept you if you body is warm. The discrimination comes from Asians having to outperform almost every other race, especially when it comes to more competitive colleges. Would it not be discrimination for a school to require higher standards of blacks more than another race for acceptance? Are you telling me you wouldn't have a problem if schools did that? Go ahed and answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call what I described a quota, then  we have always operated in a quota system in this nation. The quota was 100 percent white and zero for everyone else.
> 
> Asians don't have to out perform anyone. This is a lie.  What evidence is this based on? SAT scores?  But SAT scores are but one  factor, not the factor. So how do Asians have to outperform anyone? Do they need to participate in more extra curricular activities  in high school? Do they have to play more sports?. Do they have to get more active in the community? Do they need to have an interesting hobby or play a musical instrument?  Do they have interesting circumstances that might compel a college to select them?  Do they come from economic disadvantage? I mean you just can't fall for what whites tell you and the ask me to answer a question based on a false belief.
> 
> In this same study that has you making this claim, in which Ann Lee lied to you, the study showed that blacks and Hispanics are punished more for scores under 1,200 and rewarded less for scores over 1,300 than Asians. So who really has to outperform who?
> 
> This is why it's good to go look for the information and learn for yourself what it says instead of stupidly repeating what you get told from people with agendas such as these whites here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAT scores are the most easily measurable scores out there. So I don't see how you can just write them off as you do. I actually do see how you can and it's to protect your ego. But I'm sorry, reality hurts for people not prepared for it. I'm sorry the system (if it's even fair to blame it on that) hasn't prepared you for reality. The cold hard truth is still nothing effects you more than the choices you make, especially in this day and age, and this is where you are wrong. You wanna have a conversation about race? Well America is the most diverse country on the world today, and there has ever been in history. So while the Scottish and welsh, argue over who's better, as well as the protestants and Catholics need a wall in Ireland, I'd say America is doing pretty damn well in race relations compared to the rest of the world...which is very much more HOMOGENEOUS THAN AMERICA. What better standard of race relations is better than America? Honestly what other country can boast the same amount of diversity? There is none, in any human history. Nor non today that can compare to America. And even with Donald trump, we are still standing, and even better, immigrants from all over the world still WANT to come here, and make a better life for themseleves. Go to Poland, Austria, wherever, as soon as they hear your American, they are trying to get on that train with you whatever way possible. Why is that? Even though we're currently living in a socialist shit storm like the rest of them...what is it that has made this country be a place where our poor make the equivelant of 60,000 US dollars welfare and other programs like that? That's our poorest...way way better off than the middle class of 90% of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SAT scores are not the only qualifier colleges use and never has been.
> 
> Look kiddo, I have made all the right choiceis, That's why I am 56 and retired. So don't lecture me . You have falle for a load of ofcrap. That's what's up.
Click to expand...

SAT scores are the most easiest to go by. And if your 56 and retired...you're doing better than most Americans let alone 95% of the rest of the world...as a black guy, I'd say America did right by you. I'm 29, with a great house and a great career, and upgrading my profession into law, and I'd be more than happy to retire at 56...wake up to reality, you have it good. Visit the rest of the world, and try to claim otherwise. You have it good in America. Reality. You have food, shelter, clean water, and are in a minority in a country that overall highly respects minorities, compared to even the most "progressive" nations you can think of...and you're not living in a war zone, I don't usually get this rude but STFU. Get out of your bubble. Most of the world is happy in a 900 sq ft appartment; that's more than enough. And your complaining when retiring at 56...I really don't want to hear it. You're out of control


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Teflon theory of history definitely applies to you.
> 
> AA is not discrimination in favor of anyone. And  when we talk about Teflon theory, you need to read t it again, because your post is an example of it..
> 
> Affirmative action is an equal opportunity policy If you are an Asian, you are part of affirmative action policy. So are whites.
> 
> Thus beginneth todays lesson
> 
> Whites have made the claim of quotas. Quotas are not required in the policy  unless there are specific things going on. Before AA was made a law, it was examined thoroughly for constitutionality and that's why quotas except in certain cases are not allowed. The only time quotas are allowed is if your organization has a documented history of under utilizing minorities which includes ASIANS.  In short the only time quotas are required is when a company is still practicing discrimination. So then think about why whites keep taking about wanting quotas to end.
> 
> So let me explain this to you Asian conservatives here who have bought into the race bait,
> 
> Affirmative Acton says that you will be hired or admitted relative to your population in a particular area. Nationwide, Asians are 5 percent of the population. In Ivy League schools they are about 20 percent of the admitted students.  You are not discriminated against when 3-4 times your population is admitted into a college. Asians are not being discriminated against in admissions, and if there is any discrimination going on with Asians it has nothing to do with something that advantages blacks at the expense of Asians. It is white racism  in the workplace and on college campuses  that happens to every other minority, that denies ASIANS upward mobility just like every other minority group.
> 
> *Asian Americans Aren’t ‘Basically White’ – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us*
> 
> I am Asian American and I hate teaching Asian American Studies. I’ve been doing it for about 5 years now and I regret to say it’s one of the most harrowing and downright painful experiences I repeatedly endure.
> 
> Is it because I hate my own kind? Absolutely not.
> 
> It’s because I frequently find that my students say some problematic, frightening, and downright erroneous things to resist seeing themselves as people of color who are oppressed. These include but are not limited to the following:
> 
> _“No one’s ever been racist toward me.”
> 
> “It’s not like we’re Black.”
> 
> “We haven’t experienced racism in this country.”
> 
> “It’s worse in my home country.”
> 
> …or my least favorite and the inspiration for this article,
> 
> “We’re basically white.”
> 
> *Yet while our experiences as Asian Americans differ from other groups, we — like all other people of color in the United States — live with the daily ramifications of white supremacy. And that distinguishes us from white America. *
> 
> Asian Americans Aren't 'Basically White' – Here Are 5 Ways Racism Hurts Us - Everyday Feminism
> _
> So you conservative Asians here talking stupid better understand that you have fallen for the oldest trick in the book, the white method of dividing minority groups, pitting one against the other so they can get what they want.
> 
> Thus endedth todays less.
> 
> 
> 
> You just described a quota hahaha. And the discrimination doesn't come from acceptance rate of colleges in general, no one ever made that claim. There are nurmerous colleges that practically accept you if you body is warm. The discrimination comes from Asians having to outperform almost every other race, especially when it comes to more competitive colleges. Would it not be discrimination for a school to require higher standards of blacks more than another race for acceptance? Are you telling me you wouldn't have a problem if schools did that? Go ahed and answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you call what I described a quota, then  we have always operated in a quota system in this nation. The quota was 100 percent white and zero for everyone else.
> 
> Asians don't have to out perform anyone. This is a lie.  What evidence is this based on? SAT scores?  But SAT scores are but one  factor, not the factor. So how do Asians have to outperform anyone? Do they need to participate in more extra curricular activities  in high school? Do they have to play more sports?. Do they have to get more active in the community? Do they need to have an interesting hobby or play a musical instrument?  Do they have interesting circumstances that might compel a college to select them?  Do they come from economic disadvantage? I mean you just can't fall for what whites tell you and the ask me to answer a question based on a false belief.
> 
> In this same study that has you making this claim, in which Ann Lee lied to you, the study showed that blacks and Hispanics are punished more for scores under 1,200 and rewarded less for scores over 1,300 than Asians. So who really has to outperform who?
> 
> This is why it's good to go look for the information and learn for yourself what it says instead of stupidly repeating what you get told from people with agendas such as these whites here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAT scores are the most easily measurable scores out there. So I don't see how you can just write them off as you do. I actually do see how you can and it's to protect your ego. But I'm sorry, reality hurts for people not prepared for it. I'm sorry the system (if it's even fair to blame it on that) hasn't prepared you for reality. The cold hard truth is still nothing effects you more than the choices you make, especially in this day and age, and this is where you are wrong. You wanna have a conversation about race? Well America is the most diverse country on the world today, and there has ever been in history. So while the Scottish and welsh, argue over who's better, as well as the protestants and Catholics need a wall in Ireland, I'd say America is doing pretty damn well in race relations compared to the rest of the world...which is very much more HOMOGENEOUS THAN AMERICA. What better standard of race relations is better than America? Honestly what other country can boast the same amount of diversity? There is none, in any human history. Nor non today that can compare to America. And even with Donald trump, we are still standing, and even better, immigrants from all over the world still WANT to come here, and make a better life for themseleves. Go to Poland, Austria, wherever, as soon as they hear your American, they are trying to get on that train with you whatever way possible. Why is that? Even though we're currently living in a socialist shit storm like the rest of them...what is it that has made this country be a place where our poor make the equivelant of 60,000 US dollars welfare and other programs like that? That's our poorest...way way better off than the middle class of 90% of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SAT scores are not the only qualifier colleges use and never has been.
> 
> Look kiddo, I have made all the right choiceis, That's why I am 56 and retired. So don't lecture me . You have falle for a load of ofcrap. That's what's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAT scores are the most easiest to go by. And if your 56 and retired...you're doing better than most Americans let alone 95% of the rest of the world...as a black guy, I'd say America did right by you. I'm 29, with a great house and a great career, and upgrading my profession into law, and I'd be more than happy to retire at 56...wake up to reality, you have it good. Visit the rest of the world, and try to claim otherwise. You have it good in America. Reality. You have food, shelter, clean water, and are in a minority in a country that overall highly respects minorities, compared to even the most "progressive" nations you can think of...and you're not living in a war zone, I don't usually get this rude but STFU. Get out of your bubble. Most of the world is happy in a 900 sq ft appartment; that's more than enough. And your complaining when retiring at 56...I really don't want to hear it. You're out of control
Click to expand...


Little boy I have been on this earth almost twice as long as you  have. I have seen the world I wanted to see to this point. If you don't like what I am saying then don't come in here.  I retired after doing 32 years of work the black community.  I have seen the sadness that white racism has caused. You haven/t apparently. That's part of the world also dumb ass. I don't want to see that kind of sadness continue. So then no matter how well you think I have done, I am going to speak out on this problem and I am gong to show whites the lie they live in. And if you want to join them I can show your ass too.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> I love this. being implicated in something because of my race. But we are SOO post racial. Are we?  This is like Salem, Mass. and blind rabid accusations of witchcraft. I find this whole thing hard to swallow. You are white, you are a baddie. And, that's all this amounts to . Didn't enough white guys die fighting southern slavery to satiate blacks need for revenge?



You have been told numerous times this thread is not about slavery. .I've been nice about it. Now you are going to get reported.


----------



## sakinago

IM2 said:


> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just described a quota hahaha. And the discrimination doesn't come from acceptance rate of colleges in general, no one ever made that claim. There are nurmerous colleges that practically accept you if you body is warm. The discrimination comes from Asians having to outperform almost every other race, especially when it comes to more competitive colleges. Would it not be discrimination for a school to require higher standards of blacks more than another race for acceptance? Are you telling me you wouldn't have a problem if schools did that? Go ahed and answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you call what I described a quota, then  we have always operated in a quota system in this nation. The quota was 100 percent white and zero for everyone else.
> 
> Asians don't have to out perform anyone. This is a lie.  What evidence is this based on? SAT scores?  But SAT scores are but one  factor, not the factor. So how do Asians have to outperform anyone? Do they need to participate in more extra curricular activities  in high school? Do they have to play more sports?. Do they have to get more active in the community? Do they need to have an interesting hobby or play a musical instrument?  Do they have interesting circumstances that might compel a college to select them?  Do they come from economic disadvantage? I mean you just can't fall for what whites tell you and the ask me to answer a question based on a false belief.
> 
> In this same study that has you making this claim, in which Ann Lee lied to you, the study showed that blacks and Hispanics are punished more for scores under 1,200 and rewarded less for scores over 1,300 than Asians. So who really has to outperform who?
> 
> This is why it's good to go look for the information and learn for yourself what it says instead of stupidly repeating what you get told from people with agendas such as these whites here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAT scores are the most easily measurable scores out there. So I don't see how you can just write them off as you do. I actually do see how you can and it's to protect your ego. But I'm sorry, reality hurts for people not prepared for it. I'm sorry the system (if it's even fair to blame it on that) hasn't prepared you for reality. The cold hard truth is still nothing effects you more than the choices you make, especially in this day and age, and this is where you are wrong. You wanna have a conversation about race? Well America is the most diverse country on the world today, and there has ever been in history. So while the Scottish and welsh, argue over who's better, as well as the protestants and Catholics need a wall in Ireland, I'd say America is doing pretty damn well in race relations compared to the rest of the world...which is very much more HOMOGENEOUS THAN AMERICA. What better standard of race relations is better than America? Honestly what other country can boast the same amount of diversity? There is none, in any human history. Nor non today that can compare to America. And even with Donald trump, we are still standing, and even better, immigrants from all over the world still WANT to come here, and make a better life for themseleves. Go to Poland, Austria, wherever, as soon as they hear your American, they are trying to get on that train with you whatever way possible. Why is that? Even though we're currently living in a socialist shit storm like the rest of them...what is it that has made this country be a place where our poor make the equivelant of 60,000 US dollars welfare and other programs like that? That's our poorest...way way better off than the middle class of 90% of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SAT scores are not the only qualifier colleges use and never has been.
> 
> Look kiddo, I have made all the right choiceis, That's why I am 56 and retired. So don't lecture me . You have falle for a load of ofcrap. That's what's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAT scores are the most easiest to go by. And if your 56 and retired...you're doing better than most Americans let alone 95% of the rest of the world...as a black guy, I'd say America did right by you. I'm 29, with a great house and a great career, and upgrading my profession into law, and I'd be more than happy to retire at 56...wake up to reality, you have it good. Visit the rest of the world, and try to claim otherwise. You have it good in America. Reality. You have food, shelter, clean water, and are in a minority in a country that overall highly respects minorities, compared to even the most "progressive" nations you can think of...and you're not living in a war zone, I don't usually get this rude but STFU. Get out of your bubble. Most of the world is happy in a 900 sq ft appartment; that's more than enough. And your complaining when retiring at 56...I really don't want to hear it. You're out of control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little boy I have been on this earth almost twice as long as you  have. I have seen the world I wanted to see to this point. If you don't like what I am saying then don't come in here.  I retired after doing 32 years of work the black community.  I have seen the sadness that white racism has caused. You haven/t apparently. That's part of the world also dumb ass. I don't want to see that kind of sadness continue. So then no matter how well you think I have done, I am going to speak out on this problem and I am gong to show whites the lie they live in. And if you want to join them I can show your ass too.
Click to expand...

Yea you're clearly in a bubble. RETIRED AT 56. You have it better than I do, as an Asian American working my ass off. I don't even know what an 8 hour day feels like anymore. I will gladly take whatever sadness you experienced if it means I can retire at 56. I cannot shake my head enough. Please impart on me the racism you have felt, so I can retire at 56. Puhlease. That incredible sadness I will gladly take. 56...A. Good for you, honestly, B. Give me whatever you're smoking to feel so oppressed. My grandparents are more than rolling in their grave at this point, they're ready to bust out as zombies and show you what it's like to work more hours than I do at 70. Again there is not enough head shakes in the world to describe how I feel right now.


----------



## IM2

sakinago said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakinago said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you call what I described a quota, then  we have always operated in a quota system in this nation. The quota was 100 percent white and zero for everyone else.
> 
> Asians don't have to out perform anyone. This is a lie.  What evidence is this based on? SAT scores?  But SAT scores are but one  factor, not the factor. So how do Asians have to outperform anyone? Do they need to participate in more extra curricular activities  in high school? Do they have to play more sports?. Do they have to get more active in the community? Do they need to have an interesting hobby or play a musical instrument?  Do they have interesting circumstances that might compel a college to select them?  Do they come from economic disadvantage? I mean you just can't fall for what whites tell you and the ask me to answer a question based on a false belief.
> 
> In this same study that has you making this claim, in which Ann Lee lied to you, the study showed that blacks and Hispanics are punished more for scores under 1,200 and rewarded less for scores over 1,300 than Asians. So who really has to outperform who?
> 
> This is why it's good to go look for the information and learn for yourself what it says instead of stupidly repeating what you get told from people with agendas such as these whites here.
> 
> 
> 
> SAT scores are the most easily measurable scores out there. So I don't see how you can just write them off as you do. I actually do see how you can and it's to protect your ego. But I'm sorry, reality hurts for people not prepared for it. I'm sorry the system (if it's even fair to blame it on that) hasn't prepared you for reality. The cold hard truth is still nothing effects you more than the choices you make, especially in this day and age, and this is where you are wrong. You wanna have a conversation about race? Well America is the most diverse country on the world today, and there has ever been in history. So while the Scottish and welsh, argue over who's better, as well as the protestants and Catholics need a wall in Ireland, I'd say America is doing pretty damn well in race relations compared to the rest of the world...which is very much more HOMOGENEOUS THAN AMERICA. What better standard of race relations is better than America? Honestly what other country can boast the same amount of diversity? There is none, in any human history. Nor non today that can compare to America. And even with Donald trump, we are still standing, and even better, immigrants from all over the world still WANT to come here, and make a better life for themseleves. Go to Poland, Austria, wherever, as soon as they hear your American, they are trying to get on that train with you whatever way possible. Why is that? Even though we're currently living in a socialist shit storm like the rest of them...what is it that has made this country be a place where our poor make the equivelant of 60,000 US dollars welfare and other programs like that? That's our poorest...way way better off than the middle class of 90% of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SAT scores are not the only qualifier colleges use and never has been.
> 
> Look kiddo, I have made all the right choiceis, That's why I am 56 and retired. So don't lecture me . You have falle for a load of ofcrap. That's what's up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAT scores are the most easiest to go by. And if your 56 and retired...you're doing better than most Americans let alone 95% of the rest of the world...as a black guy, I'd say America did right by you. I'm 29, with a great house and a great career, and upgrading my profession into law, and I'd be more than happy to retire at 56...wake up to reality, you have it good. Visit the rest of the world, and try to claim otherwise. You have it good in America. Reality. You have food, shelter, clean water, and are in a minority in a country that overall highly respects minorities, compared to even the most "progressive" nations you can think of...and you're not living in a war zone, I don't usually get this rude but STFU. Get out of your bubble. Most of the world is happy in a 900 sq ft appartment; that's more than enough. And your complaining when retiring at 56...I really don't want to hear it. You're out of control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Little boy I have been on this earth almost twice as long as you  have. I have seen the world I wanted to see to this point. If you don't like what I am saying then don't come in here.  I retired after doing 32 years of work the black community.  I have seen the sadness that white racism has caused. You haven/t apparently. That's part of the world also dumb ass. I don't want to see that kind of sadness continue. So then no matter how well you think I have done, I am going to speak out on this problem and I am gong to show whites the lie they live in. And if you want to join them I can show your ass too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea you're clearly in a bubble. RETIRED AT 56. You have it better than I do, as an Asian American working my ass off. I don't even know what an 8 hour day feels like anymore. I will gladly take whatever sadness you experienced if it means I can retire at 56. I cannot shake my head enough. Please impart on me the racism you have felt, so I can retire at 56. Puhlease. That incredible sadness I will gladly take. 56...A. Good for you, honestly, B. Give me whatever you're smoking to feel so oppressed. My grandparents are more than rolling in their grave at this point, they're ready to bust out as zombies and show you what it's like to work more hours than I do at 70. Again there is not enough head shakes in the world to describe how I feel right now.
Click to expand...


Nah there ain't no bubble little boy. I worked my .ass off for 32 years. That's longer than your Asian ass has been alive. Now shut the fuck up and come back and tell me something after you've worked 32 years. You'll take whatever sadness there is if you can retired at 54, that's about as stupid a comment that has eve been made.

*No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
*
That is the thread topic.  If this is too difficult for you to discuss then don't enter this thread.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.
> 
> There is no such thing as white values based success.
> 
> Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you've said you hate whites, but you certainly have generated an impression of disliking and blaming whites.  It isn't consistent, but it's there.
> 
> And come on, sending posts because boed is off topic?  That just sounds like whining.  She's added just a few posts to this 800+ post thread, and it isn't as though she's been wildly off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A troll is going  get reported tp admin. Period.. I haven't generated anything like what you say. I am blaming whites for what they are responsible for doing.
> 
> What boed has done is post a series of personal attacks. I'm tired of that shit. You cannot answer the questions, you refuse to discuss the fucking thread topic and then  in every mother fucking thread I get the same off topic bullshit from the same people. The only people in this thread whining at those like you who cry about racial quotas that do not exist or how I hate white people when I don't just because I call your white asses to the carpet because you believe a bunch of untrue bullshit and want to force others to  believe it too..
> 
> So understand this. I had a discussion with a moderator because they had to throw out 9 pages of one of my threads due to the fact that mf's like  boed trolled it so much. I had a thread closed because of the same ting. This shit is being done on purpose and I am tired of the shit you guys pull because your white asses want to sit in the forum posting up racist bullshit. So from now on, when I get trolled I am reporting it.
> 
> This is the race and racism section. I am going to talk about how whites have done things to us. I am going to talk about how whites still do the same shit and lie about how they aren't. I am not going to temper my language in order to please white people. You  are going to get the full monty when needed because the shit you guys have pulled and continue to try pulling on us is not nice. I don't see any of you m-f's talking about hey we need to stop doing this or blacks will get mad. Instead I read  I don't have white guilt so fuck you .So understand that I don't have any black guilt and that I am not concerned about your punk asses thinking I hate whites. I am not concerned about you bitches calling me a racist. You are going to get shown your lie in your faces.. So get mad. Then  understand that I don't give a damn if white people get mad. They are not near as mad as I am for having to put up with you r bullshit and your lying about how racism is over for the 56 years I have lived so far.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to explain how I benefit today from redlining that ended long ago.
> 
> Did you forget your claim?
> 
> Do you have no evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one asked to explain first remember?.
Click to expand...


And I told you, I don't benefit today from redlining 50 years ago. Remember?

Do you feel I do? How so?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


>



Chomsky, my favorite whiney Commie c*unt.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this. being implicated in something because of my race. But we are SOO post racial. Are we?  This is like Salem, Mass. and blind rabid accusations of witchcraft. I find this whole thing hard to swallow. You are white, you are a baddie. And, that's all this amounts to . Didn't enough white guys die fighting southern slavery to satiate blacks need for revenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have been told numerous times this thread is not about slavery. .I've been nice about it. Now you are going to get reported.
Click to expand...

Are you kidding?  Grow up.


----------



## MaryL

I don't know about the rest of you,but I have donated to the board, and will again as should the rest of you. All I  want is  little respect here, not childish games.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> I don't know about the rest of you,but I have donated to the board, and will again as should the rest of you. All I  want is  little respect here, not childish games.



Then talk about the thread topic.


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you,but I have donated to the board, and will again as should the rest of you. All I  want is  little respect here, not childish games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then talk about the thread topic.
Click to expand...

Preaching to the choir.


----------



## MaryL

I think blacks are making this an industry. A way of enabling bad behavior. Plenty of people have transcended worse, not made it into a excuse.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you,but I have donated to the board, and will again as should the rest of you. All I  want is  little respect here, not childish games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then talk about the thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preaching to the choir.
Click to expand...


The thread is not about slavery.


----------



## IM2

MaryL said:


> I think blacks are making this an industry. A way of enabling bad behavior. Plenty of people have transcended worse, not made it into a excuse.



This thread is not about your opinion of black behavior.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.
> 
> There is no such thing as white values based success.
> 
> Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you've said you hate whites, but you certainly have generated an impression of disliking and blaming whites.  It isn't consistent, but it's there.
> 
> And come on, sending posts because boed is off topic?  That just sounds like whining.  She's added just a few posts to this 800+ post thread, and it isn't as though she's been wildly off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A troll is going  get reported tp admin. Period.. I haven't generated anything like what you say. I am blaming whites for what they are responsible for doing.
> 
> What boed has done is post a series of personal attacks. I'm tired of that shit. You cannot answer the questions, you refuse to discuss the fucking thread topic and then  in every mother fucking thread I get the same off topic bullshit from the same people. The only people in this thread whining at those like you who cry about racial quotas that do not exist or how I hate white people when I don't just because I call your white asses to the carpet because you believe a bunch of untrue bullshit and want to force others to  believe it too..
> 
> So understand this. I had a discussion with a moderator because they had to throw out 9 pages of one of my threads due to the fact that mf's like  boed trolled it so much. I had a thread closed because of the same ting. This shit is being done on purpose and I am tired of the shit you guys pull because your white asses want to sit in the forum posting up racist bullshit. So from now on, when I get trolled I am reporting it.
> 
> This is the race and racism section. I am going to talk about how whites have done things to us. I am going to talk about how whites still do the same shit and lie about how they aren't. I am not going to temper my language in order to please white people. You  are going to get the full monty when needed because the shit you guys have pulled and continue to try pulling on us is not nice. I don't see any of you m-f's talking about hey we need to stop doing this or blacks will get mad. Instead I read  I don't have white guilt so fuck you .So understand that I don't have any black guilt and that I am not concerned about your punk asses thinking I hate whites. I am not concerned about you bitches calling me a racist. You are going to get shown your lie in your faces.. So get mad. Then  understand that I don't give a damn if white people get mad. They are not near as mad as I am for having to put up with you r bullshit and your lying about how racism is over for the 56 years I have lived so far.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to explain how I benefit today from redlining that ended long ago.
> 
> Did you forget your claim?
> 
> Do you have no evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one asked to explain first remember?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I told you, I don't benefit today from redlining 50 years ago. Remember?
> 
> Do you feel I do? How so?
Click to expand...


But you do and you did. Where did you grow up?


----------



## MaryL

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you,but I have donated to the board, and will again as should the rest of you. All I  want is  little respect here, not childish games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then talk about the thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preaching to the choir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is not about slavery.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think blacks are making this an industry. A way of enabling bad behavior. Plenty of people have transcended worse, not made it into a excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is not about your opinion of black behavior.
Click to expand...

Well, the first words in this thread?  "So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned *slaves*." Excuse me? Let's go back to that. Wasn't that the seed of this entire thread?  Or did I miss something?


----------



## flacaltenn

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you,but I have donated to the board, and will again as should the rest of you. All I  want is  little respect here, not childish games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then talk about the thread topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preaching to the choir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is not about slavery.
Click to expand...


I thought that was the Theme of the Title and OP here. It's pretty broad.
There's always the chance to start a new discussion that limits the scope of the discussion a bit more. 

Just sayin'..


----------



## MaryL

I think I heard the sound of a pin drop. Slavery is what this is about. You know, blacks and Muslims were major slavers.  Muslims practically invented it, and they still ply it.  Malcolm X never addressed that. I think he grew up and realized  how flawed humans are. Aren't we?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you've said you hate whites, but you certainly have generated an impression of disliking and blaming whites.  It isn't consistent, but it's there.
> 
> And come on, sending posts because boed is off topic?  That just sounds like whining.  She's added just a few posts to this 800+ post thread, and it isn't as though she's been wildly off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A troll is going  get reported tp admin. Period.. I haven't generated anything like what you say. I am blaming whites for what they are responsible for doing.
> 
> What boed has done is post a series of personal attacks. I'm tired of that shit. You cannot answer the questions, you refuse to discuss the fucking thread topic and then  in every mother fucking thread I get the same off topic bullshit from the same people. The only people in this thread whining at those like you who cry about racial quotas that do not exist or how I hate white people when I don't just because I call your white asses to the carpet because you believe a bunch of untrue bullshit and want to force others to  believe it too..
> 
> So understand this. I had a discussion with a moderator because they had to throw out 9 pages of one of my threads due to the fact that mf's like  boed trolled it so much. I had a thread closed because of the same ting. This shit is being done on purpose and I am tired of the shit you guys pull because your white asses want to sit in the forum posting up racist bullshit. So from now on, when I get trolled I am reporting it.
> 
> This is the race and racism section. I am going to talk about how whites have done things to us. I am going to talk about how whites still do the same shit and lie about how they aren't. I am not going to temper my language in order to please white people. You  are going to get the full monty when needed because the shit you guys have pulled and continue to try pulling on us is not nice. I don't see any of you m-f's talking about hey we need to stop doing this or blacks will get mad. Instead I read  I don't have white guilt so fuck you .So understand that I don't have any black guilt and that I am not concerned about your punk asses thinking I hate whites. I am not concerned about you bitches calling me a racist. You are going to get shown your lie in your faces.. So get mad. Then  understand that I don't give a damn if white people get mad. They are not near as mad as I am for having to put up with you r bullshit and your lying about how racism is over for the 56 years I have lived so far.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to explain how I benefit today from redlining that ended long ago.
> 
> Did you forget your claim?
> 
> Do you have no evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one asked to explain first remember?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I told you, I don't benefit today from redlining 50 years ago. Remember?
> 
> Do you feel I do? How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you do and you did. Where did you grow up?
Click to expand...


*But you do and you did*

Prove it.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This happened after slavery.
> 
> *Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown*
> 
> 
> White riots because blacks had jobs they thought that only whites deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98 years ago. EVERYONE involved is long dead.
> 
> Most of their children are dead of old age.
> 
> 
> Stop living in the past, lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop using that excuse. .The constitution was written 240 years ago, s it is it not relevant now white boy. The founding fathers are dead and decomposed. When you punks talk about us being grateful to whites who fought in the civil war, they are dead too, but we are to be grateful to you living today for their supposed dying for us, yet we cannot hold whites living today responsible for their racism. You are about to celebrate July 4th of 1776 That's was 241 years ago, does that day still count white boy? I bet you don' t forget about Pearl Harbor, that was 76 years ago most of the people her eon that day are now dead along with those who died  in the attack.  How about WW1?  Shall we forget that. too? After al that was 100 years ago,  All those past things seem to count, the past is relevant and important then, So why do we get this excuse when we black folks point out what whites have done?
> 
> Huh? Tell me why.
> 
> Then you wonder why is the black man sounding so angry? Just  who in the FUCK do you white racists think you are talking to with all this double talk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well aren't blacks tangentially profiting from slavery NOW? This thread sort of proves my point. Milking a dead horse? Beating the golden goose? I am bad with idioms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But this thread is not about slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sho' 'nuff aint. It's about whitey owes you. Fuck off with that, seriously.
> 
> You say you have a Master's degree,well, you're probably stacking racks and racks, right?
> 
> Me, I have to watch every dollar, I'm not a rich man.
> 
> I'm not jealous of that black guy that owns 160 acres, I admire him. His dad and him worked and bought up any adjacent properties from "40 acres and a mule" days. Apparently it's 4. They earned it. Why are you such a prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No this thread  what whitey has got from the government they didn't let others get.
> 
> I have my degrees, built a business from the ground up, helped grow 2 others and retired a couple of years ago at 52.
> 
> That's what I have done.  By my personal accomplishments did not end white racism.
> 
> You see, you've got life ass backwards. A poor person talking about and fighting to stop white racism is not the failure, those like you are. You bodeca and those like you.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I think you've got it, not backwards, but maybe sideways.  If I'm going to fight to end racism, it will be all racism, not just that of whites...not that ending racism is a realistic goal.


----------



## Montrovant

MaryL said:


> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.



I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This happened after slavery.
> 
> *Race Riot of 1919 in Omaha-The Lynching of Will Brown*
> 
> 
> White riots because blacks had jobs they thought that only whites deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 98 years ago. EVERYONE involved is long dead.
> 
> Most of their children are dead of old age.
> 
> 
> Stop living in the past, lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop using that excuse. .The constitution was written 240 years ago, s it is it not relevant now white boy. The founding fathers are dead and decomposed. When you punks talk about us being grateful to whites who fought in the civil war, they are dead too, but we are to be grateful to you living today for their supposed dying for us, yet we cannot hold whites living today responsible for their racism. You are about to celebrate July 4th of 1776 That's was 241 years ago, does that day still count white boy? I bet you don' t forget about Pearl Harbor, that was 76 years ago most of the people her eon that day are now dead along with those who died  in the attack.  How about WW1?  Shall we forget that. too? After al that was 100 years ago,  All those past things seem to count, the past is relevant and important then, So why do we get this excuse when we black folks point out what whites have done?
> 
> Huh? Tell me why.
> 
> Then you wonder why is the black man sounding so angry? Just  who in the FUCK do you white racists think you are talking to with all this double talk?
Click to expand...





Sure, we celebrate the 4th of July.

What we DON'T do is still hate modern brits for what they ancient ancestors did. Or the Japanese. Or the Germans. Or, now, even the Russians, though some are slow to get that message. 


I know why you are still angry. Because it gives you an excuse to have a position of Privilege in our society and to demand/get special treatment.


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
Click to expand...



White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.


----------



## boedicca

MaryL said:


> I don't know about the rest of you,but I have donated to the board, and will again as should the rest of you. All I  want is  little respect here, not childish games.




Then you are going to be sorely disappointed.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 actually makes me miss poet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is YOURS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His point is that he is Black and has achieved material and financial success but still feels that "whitey" owes him something.
Click to expand...


No the thread topic nor is it my point.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
Click to expand...


Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.

The quoted passage is not the thread topic.  There s no discrimination against whites. You have no proof of it. You repeating there is every day is not proof.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> The quoted passage is not the thread topic.  There s no discrimination against whites. You have no proof of it. You repeating there is every day is not proof.
Click to expand...



Racism hasn't ended. You yourself are practicing it daily here on USMB.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 actually makes me miss poet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no point to make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is YOURS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His point is that he is Black and has achieved material and financial success but still feels that "whitey" owes him something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the thread topic nor is it my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
Click to expand...


Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.

Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> The quoted passage is not the thread topic.  There s no discrimination against whites. You have no proof of it. You repeating there is every day is not proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Racism hasn't ended. You yourself are practicing daily here on USMB.
Click to expand...

 
Yawn!


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> The quoted passage is not the thread topic.  There s no discrimination against whites. You have no proof of it. You repeating there is every day is not proof.
Click to expand...



I've posted peer reviewed academic studies documenting massive anti-white discrimination and you dismissed it, for bs "reasons".


----------



## IM2

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is YOURS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His point is that he is Black and has achieved material and financial success but still feels that "whitey" owes him something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the thread topic nor is it my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
Click to expand...


This is the topic.

*No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
*
You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> His point is that he is Black and has achieved material and financial success but still feels that "whitey" owes him something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the thread topic nor is it my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
Click to expand...


i was born AFTER the policy of the US changed from anti black discrimination to anti-white discrimination.

My father, a working class white, did not pass on anything but a good role model to me.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> The quoted passage is not the thread topic.  There s no discrimination against whites. You have no proof of it. You repeating there is every day is not proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted peer reviewed academic studies documenting massive anti-white discrimination and you dismissed it, for bs "reasons".
Click to expand...


No you have not. I dismissed you crap based on what was written in that peer reviewed study. You cannot prove wide spread massive anti white discrimination because it doesn't happen.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the thread topic nor is it my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i was born AFTER the policy of the US changed from anti black discrimination to anti-white discrimination.
> 
> My father, a working class white, did not pass on anything but a good role model to me.
Click to expand...


There never was such a change.


----------



## Hugo Furst

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no point to make.
> 
> 
> 
> What is YOURS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His point is that he is Black and has achieved material and financial success but still feels that "whitey" owes him something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the thread topic nor is it my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> Insult whitey? Who cares?


Whitey does, and you should.



IM2 said:


> There has been no race baiting


your entire thread is bait.



IM2 said:


> This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could not earn what we were worth.



I disagree.

the ones that dont' get ahead are sitting in the corner, crying 'poor me, poor me. the white man is keeping us from getting ahead'.

but there are a large number that aren't sitting in that corner.

They stood up, got an education, and made something of themselves.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> The quoted passage is not the thread topic.  There s no discrimination against whites. You have no proof of it. You repeating there is every day is not proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted peer reviewed academic studies documenting massive anti-white discrimination and you dismissed it, for bs "reasons".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have not. I dismissed you crap based on what was written in that peer reviewed study. You cannot prove wide spread massive anti white discrimination because it doesn't happen.
Click to expand...



Nope. YOu ignored what was written in that study, said some words to pretend there was a reason for your denial, and then repeated your initial position, ie Evul White Racism.


YOu demand proof, with the full intent of not accepting ANYTHING as proof. 


YOur mind is completely closed. YOu are only pretending to be engaged in a debate here.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i was born AFTER the policy of the US changed from anti black discrimination to anti-white discrimination.
> 
> My father, a working class white, did not pass on anything but a good role model to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There never was such a change.
Click to expand...



Your denial is irrational in the face of massive history and of course, my supporting links.


----------



## IM2

From DEMOS
*
How the GI Bill Left Out African Americans

Economic success in America is often seen as a reflection  of what kind of family a person was born into, how hard they work, and what kinds of opportunites exist in the economy. Of course, though, the story goes much deeper than that. How well a person's parents were positioned financially tends to reflect the well-being of the family they grew up in and, in turn, how their parents and grandparents did.*

There are lots of reasons that whites have so much more wealth than nonwhites. How the GI Bill played out is one of those reasons. Whites were able to use the government guaranteed housing loans that were a pillar of the bill to buy homes in the fast growing suburbs. Those homes subsequently rose greatly in value in coming decades, creating vast new household wealth for whites during the postwar era. 

But black veterans weren't able to make use of the housing provisions of the GI Bill for the most part. Banks generally wouldn't make loans for mortgages in black neighborhoods, and African-Americans were excluded from the suburbs by a combination of deed covenants and informal racism. 

*In short, the GI Bill helped fostered a long-term boom in white wealth but did almost nothing to help blacks to build wealth. We are still living with the effects of that exclusion today -- and will be for a long time to come.* 


How the GI Bill Left Out African Americans


----------



## Hugo Furst

IM2 said:


> From DEMOS
> *
> How the GI Bill Left Out African Americans
> 
> Economic success in America is often seen as a reflection  of what kind of family a person was born into, how hard they work, and what kinds of opportunites exist in the economy. Of course, though, the story goes much deeper than that. How well a person's parents were positioned financially tends to reflect the well-being of the family they grew up in and, in turn, how their parents and grandparents did.*
> 
> There are lots of reasons that whites have so much more wealth than nonwhites. How the GI Bill played out is one of those reasons. Whites were able to use the government guaranteed housing loans that were a pillar of the bill to buy homes in the fast growing suburbs. Those homes subsequently rose greatly in value in coming decades, creating vast new household wealth for whites during the postwar era.
> 
> But black veterans weren't able to make use of the housing provisions of the GI Bill for the most part. Banks generally wouldn't make loans for mortgages in black neighborhoods, and African-Americans were excluded from the suburbs by a combination of deed covenants and informal racism.
> 
> *In short, the GI Bill helped fostered a long-term boom in white wealth but did almost nothing to help blacks to build wealth. We are still living with the effects of that exclusion today -- and will be for a long time to come.*
> 
> 
> How the GI Bill Left Out African Americans



From your link: "But black veterans weren't able to make use of the housing provisions of the GI Bill for the most part. Banks generally wouldn't make loans for mortgages in black neighborhoods, and African-Americans were excluded from the suburbs by a combination of deed covenants and informal racism. "

Looks like it wasn't the GI Bill that was at fault, but the banks that were worried about making loans.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> His point is that he is Black and has achieved material and financial success but still feels that "whitey" owes him something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the thread topic nor is it my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
Click to expand...


How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> The quoted passage is not the thread topic.  There s no discrimination against whites. You have no proof of it. You repeating there is every day is not proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted peer reviewed academic studies documenting massive anti-white discrimination and you dismissed it, for bs "reasons".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have not. I dismissed you crap based on what was written in that peer reviewed study. You cannot prove wide spread massive anti white discrimination because it doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. YOu ignored what was written in that study, said some words to pretend there was a reason for your denial, and then repeated your initial position, ie Evul White Racism.
> 
> 
> YOu demand proof, with the full intent of not accepting ANYTHING as proof.
> 
> 
> YOur mind is completely closed. YOu are only pretending to be engaged in a debate here.
Click to expand...


Nah that's not what I did. I showed that blacks were given less credit for scoring over 1300 than whites and penalized more for scoring under 1,200 than whites. that was shown and stated in the study.

*The penalty for scoring less than 1200 on the SAT is significantly greater for African-American and Hispanic students than the penalty for white students who score less than 1200 (Model 2). Similarly, the reward (i.e., increased likelihood of admission) that is produced by scoring more than 1300 is significantly smaller for African-American and especially for Hispanic students than the reward for white students who score more than 1300.
*
This is from the firs page of the study:

*Conclusions. Elite colleges and universities extend preferences to many types of students, yet afﬁrmative action—the only preference given to underrepresented minority applicants—is the one surrounded by the most controversy.*

*Admission to elite colleges and universities in the United States is not now and never has been based solely on academic merit.*

This alone kills your argument of anti white discrimination based on SAT scores because SAT scores are not the sole determinant of admissions. Secondly this study does not show any a wide spread nationwide anti white discrimination. I don't have to open my mind to your imagination. You can't prove  this massive nationwide anti white discrimination exists. You don't want to debate, because the thread topic is not  anti while discrimination.  It is about how whites have benefited from laws and policies after slavery ended.


----------



## IM2

WillHaftawaite said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From DEMOS
> *
> How the GI Bill Left Out African Americans
> 
> Economic success in America is often seen as a reflection  of what kind of family a person was born into, how hard they work, and what kinds of opportunites exist in the economy. Of course, though, the story goes much deeper than that. How well a person's parents were positioned financially tends to reflect the well-being of the family they grew up in and, in turn, how their parents and grandparents did.*
> 
> There are lots of reasons that whites have so much more wealth than nonwhites. How the GI Bill played out is one of those reasons. Whites were able to use the government guaranteed housing loans that were a pillar of the bill to buy homes in the fast growing suburbs. Those homes subsequently rose greatly in value in coming decades, creating vast new household wealth for whites during the postwar era.
> 
> But black veterans weren't able to make use of the housing provisions of the GI Bill for the most part. Banks generally wouldn't make loans for mortgages in black neighborhoods, and African-Americans were excluded from the suburbs by a combination of deed covenants and informal racism.
> 
> *In short, the GI Bill helped fostered a long-term boom in white wealth but did almost nothing to help blacks to build wealth. We are still living with the effects of that exclusion today -- and will be for a long time to come.*
> 
> 
> How the GI Bill Left Out African Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link: "But black veterans weren't able to make use of the housing provisions of the GI Bill for the most part. Banks generally wouldn't make loans for mortgages in black neighborhoods, and African-Americans were excluded from the suburbs by a combination of deed covenants and informal racism. "
> 
> Looks like it wasn't the GI Bill that was at fault, but the banks that were worried about making loans.
Click to expand...


The banks were not "worried' about making government backed loans to whites as part if this program.


----------



## Hugo Furst

IM2 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From DEMOS
> *
> How the GI Bill Left Out African Americans
> 
> Economic success in America is often seen as a reflection  of what kind of family a person was born into, how hard they work, and what kinds of opportunites exist in the economy. Of course, though, the story goes much deeper than that. How well a person's parents were positioned financially tends to reflect the well-being of the family they grew up in and, in turn, how their parents and grandparents did.*
> 
> There are lots of reasons that whites have so much more wealth than nonwhites. How the GI Bill played out is one of those reasons. Whites were able to use the government guaranteed housing loans that were a pillar of the bill to buy homes in the fast growing suburbs. Those homes subsequently rose greatly in value in coming decades, creating vast new household wealth for whites during the postwar era.
> 
> But black veterans weren't able to make use of the housing provisions of the GI Bill for the most part. Banks generally wouldn't make loans for mortgages in black neighborhoods, and African-Americans were excluded from the suburbs by a combination of deed covenants and informal racism.
> 
> *In short, the GI Bill helped fostered a long-term boom in white wealth but did almost nothing to help blacks to build wealth. We are still living with the effects of that exclusion today -- and will be for a long time to come.*
> 
> 
> How the GI Bill Left Out African Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link: "But black veterans weren't able to make use of the housing provisions of the GI Bill for the most part. Banks generally wouldn't make loans for mortgages in black neighborhoods, and African-Americans were excluded from the suburbs by a combination of deed covenants and informal racism. "
> 
> Looks like it wasn't the GI Bill that was at fault, but the banks that were worried about making loans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The banks were not "worried' about making government backed loans to whites as part if this program.
Click to expand...


Did you miss the part stating I pulled that from your own link?

The GI Bill doesn't give loans, banks do.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the thread topic nor is it my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.
Click to expand...




Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the thread topic nor is it my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.
Click to expand...


You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't. You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now. I know how it did so, and I am not doing the research for you.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

IM2 said:


> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.



You have your version of history while ignoring the fact that Irish, Italians, Chinese, Native Americans and so many more were mistreated.

You only focus on one group while ignoring the reality many were discriminated against.

If you deny this then tell the Native Americans of this country how they had so much more than the African slaves and their ancestors and I am sure they will agree with you and if not you can call them racist for disagreeing with your slanted view of America.


----------



## IM2

WillHaftawaite said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From DEMOS
> *
> How the GI Bill Left Out African Americans
> 
> Economic success in America is often seen as a reflection  of what kind of family a person was born into, how hard they work, and what kinds of opportunites exist in the economy. Of course, though, the story goes much deeper than that. How well a person's parents were positioned financially tends to reflect the well-being of the family they grew up in and, in turn, how their parents and grandparents did.*
> 
> There are lots of reasons that whites have so much more wealth than nonwhites. How the GI Bill played out is one of those reasons. Whites were able to use the government guaranteed housing loans that were a pillar of the bill to buy homes in the fast growing suburbs. Those homes subsequently rose greatly in value in coming decades, creating vast new household wealth for whites during the postwar era.
> 
> But black veterans weren't able to make use of the housing provisions of the GI Bill for the most part. Banks generally wouldn't make loans for mortgages in black neighborhoods, and African-Americans were excluded from the suburbs by a combination of deed covenants and informal racism.
> 
> *In short, the GI Bill helped fostered a long-term boom in white wealth but did almost nothing to help blacks to build wealth. We are still living with the effects of that exclusion today -- and will be for a long time to come.*
> 
> 
> How the GI Bill Left Out African Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link: "But black veterans weren't able to make use of the housing provisions of the GI Bill for the most part. Banks generally wouldn't make loans for mortgages in black neighborhoods, and African-Americans were excluded from the suburbs by a combination of deed covenants and informal racism. "
> 
> Looks like it wasn't the GI Bill that was at fault, but the banks that were worried about making loans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The banks were not "worried' about making government backed loans to whites as part if this program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part stating I pulled that from your own link?
> 
> The GI Bill doesn't give loans, banks do.
Click to expand...


I did not miss anything. The loans were guaranteed by the government. The banks had no reason to not give loans to blacks.


----------



## Hugo Furst

IM2 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From DEMOS
> *
> How the GI Bill Left Out African Americans
> 
> Economic success in America is often seen as a reflection  of what kind of family a person was born into, how hard they work, and what kinds of opportunites exist in the economy. Of course, though, the story goes much deeper than that. How well a person's parents were positioned financially tends to reflect the well-being of the family they grew up in and, in turn, how their parents and grandparents did.*
> 
> There are lots of reasons that whites have so much more wealth than nonwhites. How the GI Bill played out is one of those reasons. Whites were able to use the government guaranteed housing loans that were a pillar of the bill to buy homes in the fast growing suburbs. Those homes subsequently rose greatly in value in coming decades, creating vast new household wealth for whites during the postwar era.
> 
> But black veterans weren't able to make use of the housing provisions of the GI Bill for the most part. Banks generally wouldn't make loans for mortgages in black neighborhoods, and African-Americans were excluded from the suburbs by a combination of deed covenants and informal racism.
> 
> *In short, the GI Bill helped fostered a long-term boom in white wealth but did almost nothing to help blacks to build wealth. We are still living with the effects of that exclusion today -- and will be for a long time to come.*
> 
> 
> How the GI Bill Left Out African Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From your link: "But black veterans weren't able to make use of the housing provisions of the GI Bill for the most part. Banks generally wouldn't make loans for mortgages in black neighborhoods, and African-Americans were excluded from the suburbs by a combination of deed covenants and informal racism. "
> 
> Looks like it wasn't the GI Bill that was at fault, but the banks that were worried about making loans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The banks were not "worried' about making government backed loans to whites as part if this program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you miss the part stating I pulled that from your own link?
> 
> The GI Bill doesn't give loans, banks do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not miss anything. The loans were guaranteed by the government. The banks had no reason to not give loans to blacks.
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> The banks had no reason to not give loans to blacks.



If they were a bad risk, they had every right.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.
> 
> The quoted passage is not the thread topic.  There s no discrimination against whites. You have no proof of it. You repeating there is every day is not proof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted peer reviewed academic studies documenting massive anti-white discrimination and you dismissed it, for bs "reasons".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you have not. I dismissed you crap based on what was written in that peer reviewed study. You cannot prove wide spread massive anti white discrimination because it doesn't happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. YOu ignored what was written in that study, said some words to pretend there was a reason for your denial, and then repeated your initial position, ie Evul White Racism.
> 
> 
> YOu demand proof, with the full intent of not accepting ANYTHING as proof.
> 
> 
> YOur mind is completely closed. YOu are only pretending to be engaged in a debate here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah that's not what I did. I showed that blacks were given less credit for scoring over 1300 than whites and penalized more for scoring under 1,200 than whites. that was shown and stated in the study.
> 
> *The penalty for scoring less than 1200 on the SAT is significantly greater for African-American and Hispanic students than the penalty for white students who score less than 1200 (Model 2). Similarly, the reward (i.e., increased likelihood of admission) that is produced by scoring more than 1300 is significantly smaller for African-American and especially for Hispanic students than the reward for white students who score more than 1300.
> *
> This is from the firs page of the study:
> 
> *Conclusions. Elite colleges and universities extend preferences to many types of students, yet afﬁrmative action—the only preference given to underrepresented minority applicants—is the one surrounded by the most controversy.*
> 
> *Admission to elite colleges and universities in the United States is not now and never has been based solely on academic merit.*
> 
> This alone kills your argument of anti white discrimination based on SAT scores because SAT scores are not the sole determinant of admissions. Secondly this study does not show any a wide spread nationwide anti white discrimination. I don't have to open my mind to your imagination. You can't prove  this massive nationwide anti white discrimination exists. You don't want to debate, because the thread topic is not  anti while discrimination.  It is about how whites have benefited from laws and policies after slavery ended.
Click to expand...



I never claimed that the anti-white discrimination was based on SAT scores. The SAT scores are a good meter to MEASURE the AMOUNT of anti-white discrimination.


The fact that SAT scores are not the sole admission criteria is completely irrelevant to that. I don't know how to explain that any simpler. 

You are like a fool who is fixated on the fact that your car's gas tank is full, and thus SHOULD be running, while ignoring the fact that the engine can break down a thousand other ways.


Whites have been suffering anti-white discrimination since laws and policies were reversed 50 years ago.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Would this be a good risk for a home improvement loan?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't. You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now. I know how it did so, and I am not doing the research for you.
Click to expand...

*
You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites*

And I said I don't benefit today from redlining that ended over 50 years ago.
*
Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't.*

Just because you claim I do benefit today doesn't mean I do.
*
You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now.*

And you were asked to prove your claim it does. You failed. Again.

*I know how it did so*

Did so? That's past tense. We're talking about your claim it does today.

*and I am not doing the research for you*

Yes, your complete failure to provide proof of your claim is obvious.


----------



## IM2

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now we have heard all the excuses about how no one today owned slaves. But what we never seem able to discus is the 100 years after slavery where blacks were denied equal rights ,equal protection under the law, equal access to public accommodations, education, housing and jobs. Many whites here benefitted from things that occurred during this time.
> 
> Bring your popcorn. Here comes more lies and excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have your version of history while ignoring the fact that Irish, Italians, Chinese, Native Americans and so many more were mistreated.
> 
> You only focus on one group while ignoring the reality many were discriminated against.
> 
> If you deny this then tell the Native Americans of this country how they had so much more than the African slaves and their ancestors and I am sure they will agree with you and if not you can call them racist for disagreeing with your slanted view of America.
Click to expand...


I deny nothing. Italians and Irish were not discriminated against like blacks. In fact they participated in the discrimination against blacks.  The Japanese got something like 25,000 per person for WW2 interment camps. Shortly after that you saw an expansion in Japanese owned business. Native Americans get reparations every year from the US government and despite cases of mismanagement in some of the BIAS, they will continue getting reparations forever. I don't begrudge them their money, because its not enough as compared to their continued suffering but when you whites start talking about what you won't pay for because you were not there, you are paying every year to Native American tribes for suffering they incurred when you were not born.

By your great grandparents who are not here. You are paying for the sins of your ancestors.

You aren't concerned about any of this discrimination. You only mention this in order to try dispelling what I am talking about.  We have discussed your opinion, from this point on comment on the thread topic or you will be reported to the moderators.


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
Click to expand...


That is ridiculous.


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.

YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't. You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now. I know how it did so, and I am not doing the research for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites*
> 
> And I said I don't benefit today from redlining that ended over 50 years ago.
> *
> Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't.*
> 
> Just because you claim I do benefit today doesn't mean I do.
> *
> You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now.*
> 
> And you were asked to prove your claim it does. You failed. Again.
> 
> *I know how it did so*
> 
> Did so? That's past tense. We're talking about your claim it does today.
> 
> *and I am not doing the research for you*
> 
> Yes, your complete failure to provide proof of your claim is obvious.
Click to expand...


You  were asked to show how redlining benefited whites. WHITES, not just you.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no point to make.
> 
> 
> 
> What is YOURS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His point is that he is Black and has achieved material and financial success but still feels that "whitey" owes him something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the thread topic nor is it my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
Click to expand...


The government owes blacks money?  Just en masse, huh?  Does it owe the same money to other minorities?  Will the funds used be pulled specifically from the taxes of whites?


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.
> 
> YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


First of all, one incident, or even multiple incidents, of anti-white discrimination would not prove that there has been generations of active discrimination against whites.  Second, even if there is this multi-generational discrimination against whites, it would not mean white racism is a dead issue.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.
> 
> YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


And would you like compare that to the over  32,000 charges of racism filed by blacks to the EEOC in 2016?

Or how about the 33,000 cases filed in the same year the New Haven firefighters case was determined?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't. You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now. I know how it did so, and I am not doing the research for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites*
> 
> And I said I don't benefit today from redlining that ended over 50 years ago.
> *
> Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't.*
> 
> Just because you claim I do benefit today doesn't mean I do.
> *
> You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now.*
> 
> And you were asked to prove your claim it does. You failed. Again.
> 
> *I know how it did so*
> 
> Did so? That's past tense. We're talking about your claim it does today.
> 
> *and I am not doing the research for you*
> 
> Yes, your complete failure to provide proof of your claim is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  were asked to show how redlining benefited whites. WHITES, not just you.
Click to expand...


I said it doesn't.
You've yet to prove it does.
What are you afraid of?


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.
> 
> YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, one incident, or even multiple incidents, of anti-white discrimination would not prove that there has been generations of active discrimination against whites.  Second, even if there is this multi-generational discrimination against whites, it would not mean white racism is a dead issue.
Click to expand...




The incident was caused by the legal theory of Disparate Impact, that makes the employer responsible for having equality of outcome despite any inequalities in the labor force caused by say, the shit urban schools.


Thus, the city, felt they HAD to discriminate against the white firefighters.


That theory was not something that only happens in New Haven, but is universal in our society.


The court system initially ruled in favor of anti-white discrimination.


When it reached the Supreme Court, the ruling, as normal in such cases, was by party lines with the dem appointed judges all in favor of blatant anti-white discrimination,

while the gop appointed judges ruled against the discrimination, BUT  narrowly, not against the Disparate Impact Theory itself.


This shows that anti-whites discrimination is supported by both sides of the political divide.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In high school I was in a short film about racism , They needed a token white to rant at on camera about the effects of racism, I didn't volunteer as much as I was akin to press ganged into it. this thread reminds me of THAT. Being selected as a victim of a racial rant on inequality based on race. Talk about racial profiling....jeese louise , I thought we were post racial now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.
> 
> YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And would you like compare that to the over  32,000 charges of racism filed by blacks to the EEOC in 2016?
> 
> Or how about the 33,000 cases filed in the same year the New Haven firefighters case was determined?
Click to expand...



Pick your best example, and I will be happy to compare contrast the causes, effects, reactions and end results.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is YOURS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His point is that he is Black and has achieved material and financial success but still feels that "whitey" owes him something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the thread topic nor is it my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government owes blacks money?  Just en masse, huh?  Does it owe the same money to other minorities?  Will the funds used be pulled specifically from the taxes of whites?
Click to expand...


Yes the government at every level owes lacks money.

The government is paying Native Americans money Montrovant. OK? Every year. OK?

The government paid every Japanese citizen 25,000 for WW2 Montrovant. OK?

No one asked these question when these things happen.

We are  not going to turn this into the usual standardized white racist ranting about reparations. You pay them every year,

This is the thread topic:

*No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.*


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.
> 
> YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And would you like compare that to the over  32,000 charges of racism filed by blacks to the EEOC in 2016?
> 
> Or how about the 33,000 cases filed in the same year the New Haven firefighters case was determined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your best example, and I will be happy to compare contrast the causes, effects, reactions and end results.
Click to expand...


Make a thread providing evidence of this anti white discrimination. Because we will not be discussing it here.


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't. You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now. I know how it did so, and I am not doing the research for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites*
> 
> And I said I don't benefit today from redlining that ended over 50 years ago.
> *
> Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't.*
> 
> Just because you claim I do benefit today doesn't mean I do.
> *
> You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now.*
> 
> And you were asked to prove your claim it does. You failed. Again.
> 
> *I know how it did so*
> 
> Did so? That's past tense. We're talking about your claim it does today.
> 
> *and I am not doing the research for you*
> 
> Yes, your complete failure to provide proof of your claim is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  were asked to show how redlining benefited whites. WHITES, not just you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said it doesn't.
> You've yet to prove it does.
> What are you afraid of?
Click to expand...


And I said that you show me how redlining benefitted whites. You said it didn't but you can't show how it.

Are you scared?


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> His point is that he is Black and has achieved material and financial success but still feels that "whitey" owes him something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No the thread topic nor is it my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government owes blacks money?  Just en masse, huh?  Does it owe the same money to other minorities?  Will the funds used be pulled specifically from the taxes of whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the government at every level owes lacks money.
> 
> The government is paying Native Americans money Montrovant. OK? Every year. OK?
> 
> The government paid every Japanese citizen 25,000 for WW2 Montrovant. OK?
> 
> No one asked these question when these things happen.
> 
> We are  not going to turn this into the usual standardized white racist ranting about reparations. You pay them every year,
> 
> This is the thread topic:
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.*
Click to expand...


You are the one that brought it up.  You certainly do like to try to force everyone to discuss only what you want to discuss, but don't hold yourself to the same sort of standard.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.
> 
> YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And would you like compare that to the over  32,000 charges of racism filed by blacks to the EEOC in 2016?
> 
> Or how about the 33,000 cases filed in the same year the New Haven firefighters case was determined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your best example, and I will be happy to compare contrast the causes, effects, reactions and end results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make a thread providing evidence of this anti white discrimination. Because we will not be discussing it here.
Click to expand...



Our national policy is to discriminate against whites in favor of blacks and browns.

This directly contradicts your OP. Thus it is on topic.


Try to be less dishonest.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No the thread topic nor is it my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government owes blacks money?  Just en masse, huh?  Does it owe the same money to other minorities?  Will the funds used be pulled specifically from the taxes of whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the government at every level owes lacks money.
> 
> The government is paying Native Americans money Montrovant. OK? Every year. OK?
> 
> The government paid every Japanese citizen 25,000 for WW2 Montrovant. OK?
> 
> No one asked these question when these things happen.
> 
> We are  not going to turn this into the usual standardized white racist ranting about reparations. You pay them every year,
> 
> This is the thread topic:
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that brought it up.  You certainly do like to try to force everyone to discuss only what you want to discuss, but don't hold yourself to the same sort of standard.
Click to expand...


I suggest you go back and read the post I made to that person before you make another comment. Seems that you lost your mind because I mentioned that blacks are owed money and that's all you remember. You don't seem capable of remembering the part where I told the person that I have responded to his opinion but we will not be discussing reparations in this thread..

I am not forcing you to do anything but what the rules of this forum require of us who are the OPS of a thread.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I benefit, today, from redlining that ended over 50 years ago? Coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't. You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now. I know how it did so, and I am not doing the research for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites*
> 
> And I said I don't benefit today from redlining that ended over 50 years ago.
> *
> Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't.*
> 
> Just because you claim I do benefit today doesn't mean I do.
> *
> You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now.*
> 
> And you were asked to prove your claim it does. You failed. Again.
> 
> *I know how it did so*
> 
> Did so? That's past tense. We're talking about your claim it does today.
> 
> *and I am not doing the research for you*
> 
> Yes, your complete failure to provide proof of your claim is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  were asked to show how redlining benefited whites. WHITES, not just you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said it doesn't.
> You've yet to prove it does.
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I said that you show me how redlining benefitted whites. You said it didn't but you can't show how it.
> 
> Are you scared?
Click to expand...

*
You said it didn't but you can't show how it.*

Redlining doesn't benefit me today.
Despite your lie...err...claim that it does.
Coward.
*
Are you scared?*

Your lies and cowardice don't scare me.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.
> 
> YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And would you like compare that to the over  32,000 charges of racism filed by blacks to the EEOC in 2016?
> 
> Or how about the 33,000 cases filed in the same year the New Haven firefighters case was determined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your best example, and I will be happy to compare contrast the causes, effects, reactions and end results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make a thread providing evidence of this anti white discrimination. Because we will not be discussing it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Our national policy is to discriminate against whites in favor of blacks and browns.
> 
> This directly contradicts your OP. Thus it is on topic.
> 
> 
> Try to be less dishonest.
Click to expand...


Dishonest is lying about some nations policy of discrimination against whites.

Now since you have suggested it is national policy and that it has been a long time national policy produce the laws and policies that created anti white discrimination. I did say laws and policies. That means supreme court decisions and legislation. Not 30 year old studies about elite colleges where whites are the majority..


----------



## IM2

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't. You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now. I know how it did so, and I am not doing the research for you.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> You were asked to show how redlining benefitted whites*
> 
> And I said I don't benefit today from redlining that ended over 50 years ago.
> *
> Jut because you claimed it did not benefit you doesn't man it didn't.*
> 
> Just because you claim I do benefit today doesn't mean I do.
> *
> You were asked that so you would go do the research to find out how it benefits whites now.*
> 
> And you were asked to prove your claim it does. You failed. Again.
> 
> *I know how it did so*
> 
> Did so? That's past tense. We're talking about your claim it does today.
> 
> *and I am not doing the research for you*
> 
> Yes, your complete failure to provide proof of your claim is obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You  were asked to show how redlining benefited whites. WHITES, not just you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said it doesn't.
> You've yet to prove it does.
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I said that you show me how redlining benefitted whites. You said it didn't but you can't show how it.
> 
> Are you scared?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> You said it didn't but you can't show how it.*
> 
> Redlining doesn't benefit me today.
> Despite your lie...err...claim that it does.
> Coward.
> *
> Are you scared?*
> 
> Your lies and cowardice don't scare me.
Click to expand...


You benefited from redlining and other racist policies son. You do so now. What you think you didn't benefit from is not proof.


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt very many people actually believe we are past racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.
> 
> YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, one incident, or even multiple incidents, of anti-white discrimination would not prove that there has been generations of active discrimination against whites.  Second, even if there is this multi-generational discrimination against whites, it would not mean white racism is a dead issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incident was caused by the legal theory of Disparate Impact, that makes the employer responsible for having equality of outcome despite any inequalities in the labor force caused by say, the shit urban schools.
> 
> 
> Thus, the city, felt they HAD to discriminate against the white firefighters.
> 
> 
> That theory was not something that only happens in New Haven, but is universal in our society.
> 
> 
> The court system initially ruled in favor of anti-white discrimination.
> 
> 
> When it reached the Supreme Court, the ruling, as normal in such cases, was by party lines with the dem appointed judges all in favor of blatant anti-white discrimination,
> 
> while the gop appointed judges ruled against the discrimination, BUT  narrowly, not against the Disparate Impact Theory itself.
> 
> 
> This shows that anti-whites discrimination is supported by both sides of the political divide.
Click to expand...


None of that post validates the claims that "white racism is pretty much a dead issue" or that this country "has for generations been actively discriminating against whites."

As far as the New Haven firefighters, so far as I know they won their case, and were given back pay to the tune of $2 million.  And while the case did not invalidate disparate impact, my reading of it is that it created a stronger standard to fill in such cases.  Employers will have a harder time using fears of a disparate impact law suit as a defense for race-based decisions.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.
> 
> YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And would you like compare that to the over  32,000 charges of racism filed by blacks to the EEOC in 2016?
> 
> Or how about the 33,000 cases filed in the same year the New Haven firefighters case was determined?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your best example, and I will be happy to compare contrast the causes, effects, reactions and end results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make a thread providing evidence of this anti white discrimination. Because we will not be discussing it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Our national policy is to discriminate against whites in favor of blacks and browns.
> 
> This directly contradicts your OP. Thus it is on topic.
> 
> 
> Try to be less dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dishonest is lying about some nations policy of discrimination against whites.
> 
> Now since you have suggested it is national policy and that it has been a long time national policy produce the laws and policies that created anti white discrimination. I did say laws and policies. That means supreme court decisions and legislation. Not 30 year old studies about elite colleges where whites are the majority..
Click to expand...



Here is a big one.

Disparate impact - Wikipedia


"A violation of Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act may be proven by showing that an employment practice or policy has a disproportionately adverse effect on members of the protected class as compared with non-members of the protected class."


 "Where a disparate impact is shown, the plaintiff can prevail without the necessity of showing intentional discrimination"



Thus, in situations like the New Haven FIrefighters case, if not enough blacks apply or are qualified,


it is still on the EMPLOYER to have equality of outcome, or be vulnerable to being sued.


Thus, requiring hiring or promoting blacks based on being black, regardless of the qualifications of whites applying.


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> White racism is pretty much a dead issue, when a majority white nation has for generations been actively discriminating against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.
> 
> YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, one incident, or even multiple incidents, of anti-white discrimination would not prove that there has been generations of active discrimination against whites.  Second, even if there is this multi-generational discrimination against whites, it would not mean white racism is a dead issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incident was caused by the legal theory of Disparate Impact, that makes the employer responsible for having equality of outcome despite any inequalities in the labor force caused by say, the shit urban schools.
> 
> 
> Thus, the city, felt they HAD to discriminate against the white firefighters.
> 
> 
> That theory was not something that only happens in New Haven, but is universal in our society.
> 
> 
> The court system initially ruled in favor of anti-white discrimination.
> 
> 
> When it reached the Supreme Court, the ruling, as normal in such cases, was by party lines with the dem appointed judges all in favor of blatant anti-white discrimination,
> 
> while the gop appointed judges ruled against the discrimination, BUT  narrowly, not against the Disparate Impact Theory itself.
> 
> 
> This shows that anti-whites discrimination is supported by both sides of the political divide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that post validates the claims that "white racism is pretty much a dead issue" or that this country "has for generations been actively discriminating against whites."
> 
> As far as the New Haven firefighters, so far as I know they won their case, and were given back pay to the tune of $2 million.  And while the case did not invalidate disparate impact, my reading of it is that it created a stronger standard to fill in such cases.  Employers will have a harder time using fears of a disparate impact law suit as a defense for race-based decisions.
Click to expand...



It demonstrates both the intent and the practice of the Law.

Yes, the fire fighers won. After they took it all the way to the Supreme Court. ANd they won by a 5-4 split.


The basic issue that Disparate Impact is still a valid grounds for suing puts the employers, ALL EMPLOYERS in the same boat where they can be held accountable for the failure of blacks to be qualified.


AND, as demographic shift continues, do you doubt that it will be long before a major liberal court reverses that ruling?


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And would you like compare that to the over  32,000 charges of racism filed by blacks to the EEOC in 2016?
> 
> Or how about the 33,000 cases filed in the same year the New Haven firefighters case was determined?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your best example, and I will be happy to compare contrast the causes, effects, reactions and end results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make a thread providing evidence of this anti white discrimination. Because we will not be discussing it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Our national policy is to discriminate against whites in favor of blacks and browns.
> 
> This directly contradicts your OP. Thus it is on topic.
> 
> 
> Try to be less dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dishonest is lying about some nations policy of discrimination against whites.
> 
> Now since you have suggested it is national policy and that it has been a long time national policy produce the laws and policies that created anti white discrimination. I did say laws and policies. That means supreme court decisions and legislation. Not 30 year old studies about elite colleges where whites are the majority..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a big one.
> 
> Disparate impact - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "A violation of Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act may be proven by showing that an employment practice or policy has a disproportionately adverse effect on members of the protected class as compared with non-members of the protected class."
> 
> 
> "Where a disparate impact is shown, the plaintiff can prevail without the necessity of showing intentional discrimination"
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, in situations like the New Haven FIrefighters case, if not enough blacks apply or are qualified,
> 
> 
> it is still on the EMPLOYER to have equality of outcome, or be vulnerable to being sued.
> 
> 
> Thus, requiring hiring or promoting blacks based on being black, regardless of the qualifications of whites applying.
Click to expand...


As I understand it, disparate impact is supposed to apply where the qualifications are not relevant to the employment.  The case where it first came up, Griggs v Duke Power in 1971, the court ruled that the standards being used to just job qualification did not actually do so; instead, while the standards might hold an appearance of neutrality, because they did not actually have an impact on qualification for the job, but did prevent more minorities from getting employment opportunities, they were discriminatory in practice.  Of course, you could argue that the practice of disparate impact itself creates a disparate impact.  

However, the principle of disparate impact seems to be that employers cannot use standards for qualification which have a negative impact on a protected class if those standards are not important to the job.  If a construction company decided to make having an African-American studies course credit one of the qualifications for someone doing manual labor, and that led to the company hiring a disproportionate number of blacks, members of other races would have a good disparate impact case.  If, on the other hand, there were a written test on basic construction practices, and that led to a disproportionate number of blacks being hired, I don't think a disparate impact case would have a good chance of winning.

That is my reading of it, at least, which is only from a layman's perspective.


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.
> 
> YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, one incident, or even multiple incidents, of anti-white discrimination would not prove that there has been generations of active discrimination against whites.  Second, even if there is this multi-generational discrimination against whites, it would not mean white racism is a dead issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incident was caused by the legal theory of Disparate Impact, that makes the employer responsible for having equality of outcome despite any inequalities in the labor force caused by say, the shit urban schools.
> 
> 
> Thus, the city, felt they HAD to discriminate against the white firefighters.
> 
> 
> That theory was not something that only happens in New Haven, but is universal in our society.
> 
> 
> The court system initially ruled in favor of anti-white discrimination.
> 
> 
> When it reached the Supreme Court, the ruling, as normal in such cases, was by party lines with the dem appointed judges all in favor of blatant anti-white discrimination,
> 
> while the gop appointed judges ruled against the discrimination, BUT  narrowly, not against the Disparate Impact Theory itself.
> 
> 
> This shows that anti-whites discrimination is supported by both sides of the political divide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that post validates the claims that "white racism is pretty much a dead issue" or that this country "has for generations been actively discriminating against whites."
> 
> As far as the New Haven firefighters, so far as I know they won their case, and were given back pay to the tune of $2 million.  And while the case did not invalidate disparate impact, my reading of it is that it created a stronger standard to fill in such cases.  Employers will have a harder time using fears of a disparate impact law suit as a defense for race-based decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It demonstrates both the intent and the practice of the Law.
> 
> Yes, the fire fighers won. After they took it all the way to the Supreme Court. ANd they won by a 5-4 split.
> 
> 
> The basic issue that Disparate Impact is still a valid grounds for suing puts the employers, ALL EMPLOYERS in the same boat where they can be held accountable for the failure of blacks to be qualified.
> 
> 
> AND, as demographic shift continues, do you doubt that it will be long before a major liberal court reverses that ruling?
Click to expand...


Disparate impact is not, so far as I'm aware, exclusive to blacks or any one race.


----------



## MizMolly

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need help. If you don't like the discussion here, then don't enter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not the boss of me, bub.
> 
> Here is this summary of this thread:
> 
> IM2 hates white people but brags about how he has achieved white values based success and the resulting lifestyle.
> 
> That is what is known as a combination of hypocrisy and cognitive dissonance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the boss of you, but the moderators are  And I just sent several of your posts to a moderator because I asked you to stay on topic several times and all you do is troll.
> 
> There is no such thing as white values based success.
> 
> Now you show me where  said I hate whites.  Saying whites have benefitted from policies' during the 100 years after slavery is not saying that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you've said you hate whites, but you certainly have generated an impression of disliking and blaming whites.  It isn't consistent, but it's there.
> 
> And come on, sending posts because boed is off topic?  That just sounds like whining.  She's added just a few posts to this 800+ post thread, and it isn't as though she's been wildly off topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A troll is going  get reported tp admin. Period.. I haven't generated anything like what you say. I am blaming whites for what they are responsible for doing.
> 
> What boed has done is post a series of personal attacks. I'm tired of that shit. You cannot answer the questions, you refuse to discuss the fucking thread topic and then  in every mother fucking thread I get the same off topic bullshit from the same people. The only people in this thread whining at those like you who cry about racial quotas that do not exist or how I hate white people when I don't just because I call your white asses to the carpet because you believe a bunch of untrue bullshit and want to force others to  believe it too..
> 
> So understand this. I had a discussion with a moderator because they had to throw out 9 pages of one of my threads due to the fact that mf's like  boed trolled it so much. I had a thread closed because of the same ting. This shit is being done on purpose and I am tired of the shit you guys pull because your white asses want to sit in the forum posting up racist bullshit. So from now on, when I get trolled I am reporting it.
> 
> This is the race and racism section. I am going to talk about how whites have done things to us. I am going to talk about how whites still do the same shit and lie about how they aren't. I am not going to temper my language in order to please white people. You  are going to get the full monty when needed because the shit you guys have pulled and continue to try pulling on us is not nice. I don't see any of you m-f's talking about hey we need to stop doing this or blacks will get mad. Instead I read  I don't have white guilt so fuck you .So understand that I don't have any black guilt and that I am not concerned about your punk asses thinking I hate whites. I am not concerned about you bitches calling me a racist. You are going to get shown your lie in your faces.. So get mad. Then  understand that I don't give a damn if white people get mad. They are not near as mad as I am for having to put up with you r bullshit and your lying about how racism is over for the 56 years I have lived so far.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for you to explain how I benefit today from redlining that ended long ago.
> 
> Did you forget your claim?
> 
> Do you have no evidence?
Click to expand...

I asked the same thing, no answer.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government owes blacks money?  Just en masse, huh?  Does it owe the same money to other minorities?  Will the funds used be pulled specifically from the taxes of whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the government at every level owes lacks money.
> 
> The government is paying Native Americans money Montrovant. OK? Every year. OK?
> 
> The government paid every Japanese citizen 25,000 for WW2 Montrovant. OK?
> 
> No one asked these question when these things happen.
> 
> We are  not going to turn this into the usual standardized white racist ranting about reparations. You pay them every year,
> 
> This is the thread topic:
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that brought it up.  You certainly do like to try to force everyone to discuss only what you want to discuss, but don't hold yourself to the same sort of standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you go back and read the post I made to that person before you make another comment. Seems that you lost your mind because I mentioned that blacks are owed money and that's all you remember. You don't seem capable of remembering the part where I told the person that I have responded to his opinion but we will not be discussing reparations in this thread..
> 
> I am not forcing you to do anything but what the rules of this forum require of us who are the OPS of a thread.
Click to expand...


Sorry, you are right that boed brought the subject up.

I did not say you were actually forcing anyone to do anything, rather that you are attempting to.  On multiple occasions you have told people what they can or cannot post.  They do not have to listen to you, but you have tried to get them to talk about what you think they should talk about, while being perfectly willing to go off topic when it suits you.


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pick your best example, and I will be happy to compare contrast the causes, effects, reactions and end results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make a thread providing evidence of this anti white discrimination. Because we will not be discussing it here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Our national policy is to discriminate against whites in favor of blacks and browns.
> 
> This directly contradicts your OP. Thus it is on topic.
> 
> 
> Try to be less dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dishonest is lying about some nations policy of discrimination against whites.
> 
> Now since you have suggested it is national policy and that it has been a long time national policy produce the laws and policies that created anti white discrimination. I did say laws and policies. That means supreme court decisions and legislation. Not 30 year old studies about elite colleges where whites are the majority..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a big one.
> 
> Disparate impact - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "A violation of Title VII of the 1964 Civil Rights Act may be proven by showing that an employment practice or policy has a disproportionately adverse effect on members of the protected class as compared with non-members of the protected class."
> 
> 
> "Where a disparate impact is shown, the plaintiff can prevail without the necessity of showing intentional discrimination"
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, in situations like the New Haven FIrefighters case, if not enough blacks apply or are qualified,
> 
> 
> it is still on the EMPLOYER to have equality of outcome, or be vulnerable to being sued.
> 
> 
> Thus, requiring hiring or promoting blacks based on being black, regardless of the qualifications of whites applying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I understand it, disparate impact is supposed to apply where the qualifications are not relevant to the employment.  The case where it first came up, Griggs v Duke Power in 1971, the court ruled that the standards being used to just job qualification did not actually do so; instead, while the standards might hold an appearance of neutrality, because they did not actually have an impact on qualification for the job, but did prevent more minorities from getting employment opportunities, they were discriminatory in practice.  Of course, you could argue that the practice of disparate impact itself creates a disparate impact.
> 
> However, the principle of disparate impact seems to be that employers cannot use standards for qualification which have a negative impact on a protected class if those standards are not important to the job.  If a construction company decided to make having an African-American studies course credit one of the qualifications for someone doing manual labor, and that led to the company hiring a disproportionate number of blacks, members of other races would have a good disparate impact case.  If, on the other hand, there were a written test on basic construction practices, and that led to a disproportionate number of blacks being hired, I don't think a disparate impact case would have a good chance of winning.
> 
> That is my reading of it, at least, which is only from a layman's perspective.
Click to expand...


In new haven the standards were written tests about fire fighter procedures. There was no claim that the tests were not good for the purpose of picking qualified applicants for promotion. 


THe problem was that no blacks passed and the city was afraid to promote too many whites and no blacks.


The city felt it had to discriminate to protect itself. 

At first the courts agreed.

At the final level, the side of NOT discrimination won by ONE VOTE.


This is not a ruling that will be making employers not worry about getting sued.


----------



## Correll

Montrovant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to the new haven fire fighters.
> 
> YOur denial of the obvious reality is what is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, one incident, or even multiple incidents, of anti-white discrimination would not prove that there has been generations of active discrimination against whites.  Second, even if there is this multi-generational discrimination against whites, it would not mean white racism is a dead issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incident was caused by the legal theory of Disparate Impact, that makes the employer responsible for having equality of outcome despite any inequalities in the labor force caused by say, the shit urban schools.
> 
> 
> Thus, the city, felt they HAD to discriminate against the white firefighters.
> 
> 
> That theory was not something that only happens in New Haven, but is universal in our society.
> 
> 
> The court system initially ruled in favor of anti-white discrimination.
> 
> 
> When it reached the Supreme Court, the ruling, as normal in such cases, was by party lines with the dem appointed judges all in favor of blatant anti-white discrimination,
> 
> while the gop appointed judges ruled against the discrimination, BUT  narrowly, not against the Disparate Impact Theory itself.
> 
> 
> This shows that anti-whites discrimination is supported by both sides of the political divide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that post validates the claims that "white racism is pretty much a dead issue" or that this country "has for generations been actively discriminating against whites."
> 
> As far as the New Haven firefighters, so far as I know they won their case, and were given back pay to the tune of $2 million.  And while the case did not invalidate disparate impact, my reading of it is that it created a stronger standard to fill in such cases.  Employers will have a harder time using fears of a disparate impact law suit as a defense for race-based decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It demonstrates both the intent and the practice of the Law.
> 
> Yes, the fire fighers won. After they took it all the way to the Supreme Court. ANd they won by a 5-4 split.
> 
> 
> The basic issue that Disparate Impact is still a valid grounds for suing puts the employers, ALL EMPLOYERS in the same boat where they can be held accountable for the failure of blacks to be qualified.
> 
> 
> AND, as demographic shift continues, do you doubt that it will be long before a major liberal court reverses that ruling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disparate impact is not, so far as I'm aware, exclusive to blacks or any one race.
Click to expand...



It is exclusive to "protected classes" which means anyone not a white male.



Blacks and browns are the primary focus.


----------



## boedicca

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the point.  You have posted numerous race baiting threads in which you insult "whitey" and claim that :whitey" owe blacks something.   That is your entire zeitgeist here.  If you are goign to post such drivel, then expect to be called on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am discussing the topic.   Youi are race baiting.  Pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the topic.
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.
> *
> You are not discussing the topic nor is there any race baiting going on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i was born AFTER the policy of the US changed from anti black discrimination to anti-white discrimination.
> 
> My father, a working class white, did not pass on anything but a good role model to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There never was such a change.
Click to expand...



Have you been in a coma for the past 50 years?

Racial quotas which given preference to one race over another are RACIST, regardless of which Crayola Color is given priority.


----------



## IM2

Montrovant said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insult whitey? Who cares? There has been no race baiting  This government and every other level of this government owes blacks money for laws they enacted that denied us the right to earn money, then laws that made it so we could  not earn what we were worth. Those are the facts and if that insults you so be it. We are talking about human rights violations. And whites who deny this are now going to be called on it here in this forum.
> 
> Now you will either discuss the thread topic or you will leave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government owes blacks money?  Just en masse, huh?  Does it owe the same money to other minorities?  Will the funds used be pulled specifically from the taxes of whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes the government at every level owes lacks money.
> 
> The government is paying Native Americans money Montrovant. OK? Every year. OK?
> 
> The government paid every Japanese citizen 25,000 for WW2 Montrovant. OK?
> 
> No one asked these question when these things happen.
> 
> We are  not going to turn this into the usual standardized white racist ranting about reparations. You pay them every year,
> 
> This is the thread topic:
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that brought it up.  You certainly do like to try to force everyone to discuss only what you want to discuss, but don't hold yourself to the same sort of standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you go back and read the post I made to that person before you make another comment. Seems that you lost your mind because I mentioned that blacks are owed money and that's all you remember. You don't seem capable of remembering the part where I told the person that I have responded to his opinion but we will not be discussing reparations in this thread..
> 
> I am not forcing you to do anything but what the rules of this forum require of us who are the OPS of a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are right that boed brought the subject up.
> 
> I did not say you were actually forcing anyone to do anything, rather that you are attempting to.  On multiple occasions you have told people what they can or cannot post.  They do not have to listen to you, but you have tried to get them to talk about what you think they should talk about, while being perfectly willing to go off topic when it suits you.
Click to expand...


Yes I have told people what they can or cannot post.  As the OP I am required to keep the threads I start on topic,

I don't go off topic. I do not take kindly to personal attacks.

That is what I got told by a moderator. So if you don't like me doing that, stay on thread topic. Because I don't see you telling people these threads aren't about slavery wen they decide to make comments bout how they did not own slaves om every tread, decide to launch personal attacks or how we blacks should be grateful to whites for dying to give us freedom from slavery..


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, one incident, or even multiple incidents, of anti-white discrimination would not prove that there has been generations of active discrimination against whites.  Second, even if there is this multi-generational discrimination against whites, it would not mean white racism is a dead issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The incident was caused by the legal theory of Disparate Impact, that makes the employer responsible for having equality of outcome despite any inequalities in the labor force caused by say, the shit urban schools.
> 
> 
> Thus, the city, felt they HAD to discriminate against the white firefighters.
> 
> 
> That theory was not something that only happens in New Haven, but is universal in our society.
> 
> 
> The court system initially ruled in favor of anti-white discrimination.
> 
> 
> When it reached the Supreme Court, the ruling, as normal in such cases, was by party lines with the dem appointed judges all in favor of blatant anti-white discrimination,
> 
> while the gop appointed judges ruled against the discrimination, BUT  narrowly, not against the Disparate Impact Theory itself.
> 
> 
> This shows that anti-whites discrimination is supported by both sides of the political divide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of that post validates the claims that "white racism is pretty much a dead issue" or that this country "has for generations been actively discriminating against whites."
> 
> As far as the New Haven firefighters, so far as I know they won their case, and were given back pay to the tune of $2 million.  And while the case did not invalidate disparate impact, my reading of it is that it created a stronger standard to fill in such cases.  Employers will have a harder time using fears of a disparate impact law suit as a defense for race-based decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It demonstrates both the intent and the practice of the Law.
> 
> Yes, the fire fighers won. After they took it all the way to the Supreme Court. ANd they won by a 5-4 split.
> 
> 
> The basic issue that Disparate Impact is still a valid grounds for suing puts the employers, ALL EMPLOYERS in the same boat where they can be held accountable for the failure of blacks to be qualified.
> 
> 
> AND, as demographic shift continues, do you doubt that it will be long before a major liberal court reverses that ruling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disparate impact is not, so far as I'm aware, exclusive to blacks or any one race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is exclusive to "protected classes" which means anyone not a white male.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and browns are the primary focus.
Click to expand...


You talk about protected classes. Why are there protected classes? What are they being protected against?

Why would white men not be a protected class?


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The incident was caused by the legal theory of Disparate Impact, that makes the employer responsible for having equality of outcome despite any inequalities in the labor force caused by say, the shit urban schools.
> 
> 
> Thus, the city, felt they HAD to discriminate against the white firefighters.
> 
> 
> That theory was not something that only happens in New Haven, but is universal in our society.
> 
> 
> The court system initially ruled in favor of anti-white discrimination.
> 
> 
> When it reached the Supreme Court, the ruling, as normal in such cases, was by party lines with the dem appointed judges all in favor of blatant anti-white discrimination,
> 
> while the gop appointed judges ruled against the discrimination, BUT  narrowly, not against the Disparate Impact Theory itself.
> 
> 
> This shows that anti-whites discrimination is supported by both sides of the political divide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of that post validates the claims that "white racism is pretty much a dead issue" or that this country "has for generations been actively discriminating against whites."
> 
> As far as the New Haven firefighters, so far as I know they won their case, and were given back pay to the tune of $2 million.  And while the case did not invalidate disparate impact, my reading of it is that it created a stronger standard to fill in such cases.  Employers will have a harder time using fears of a disparate impact law suit as a defense for race-based decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It demonstrates both the intent and the practice of the Law.
> 
> Yes, the fire fighers won. After they took it all the way to the Supreme Court. ANd they won by a 5-4 split.
> 
> 
> The basic issue that Disparate Impact is still a valid grounds for suing puts the employers, ALL EMPLOYERS in the same boat where they can be held accountable for the failure of blacks to be qualified.
> 
> 
> AND, as demographic shift continues, do you doubt that it will be long before a major liberal court reverses that ruling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disparate impact is not, so far as I'm aware, exclusive to blacks or any one race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is exclusive to "protected classes" which means anyone not a white male.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and browns are the primary focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk about protected classes. Why are there protected classes? What are they being protected against?
> 
> Why would white men not be a protected class?
Click to expand...




They are protected against the boogeyman of white racism.

THe result is a form of Privilege, in the medieval sense of the word.


White men are not protected because they are who the policies and laws are designed to discriminate AGAINST.


----------



## Montrovant

IM2 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government owes blacks money?  Just en masse, huh?  Does it owe the same money to other minorities?  Will the funds used be pulled specifically from the taxes of whites?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the government at every level owes lacks money.
> 
> The government is paying Native Americans money Montrovant. OK? Every year. OK?
> 
> The government paid every Japanese citizen 25,000 for WW2 Montrovant. OK?
> 
> No one asked these question when these things happen.
> 
> We are  not going to turn this into the usual standardized white racist ranting about reparations. You pay them every year,
> 
> This is the thread topic:
> 
> *No one white today owned slaves but most whites today benefitted from the 100 years after slavery.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one that brought it up.  You certainly do like to try to force everyone to discuss only what you want to discuss, but don't hold yourself to the same sort of standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest you go back and read the post I made to that person before you make another comment. Seems that you lost your mind because I mentioned that blacks are owed money and that's all you remember. You don't seem capable of remembering the part where I told the person that I have responded to his opinion but we will not be discussing reparations in this thread..
> 
> I am not forcing you to do anything but what the rules of this forum require of us who are the OPS of a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are right that boed brought the subject up.
> 
> I did not say you were actually forcing anyone to do anything, rather that you are attempting to.  On multiple occasions you have told people what they can or cannot post.  They do not have to listen to you, but you have tried to get them to talk about what you think they should talk about, while being perfectly willing to go off topic when it suits you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have told people what they can or cannot post.  As the OP I am required to keep the threads I start on topic,
> 
> I don't go off topic. I do not take kindly to personal attacks.
> 
> That is what I got told by a moderator. So if you don't like me doing that, stay on thread topic. Because I don't see you telling people these threads aren't about slavery wen they decide to make comments bout how they did not own slaves om every tread, decide to launch personal attacks or how we blacks should be grateful to whites for dying to give us freedom from slavery..
Click to expand...


A moderator told you that you have to try to police your threads, telling other people what to post?

I have never been told I am responsible for telling people when they are off topic, and frankly, I would either not listen to such instruction or quit coming to this site if it were a requirement.  I am responsible for my own posts, no one else's.

You have gone off topic plenty, even if it is in reply to someone else.

You keep saying that slavery is not the topic, but that doesn't mean slavery cannot be connected to the topic, nor does it mean that slavery is somehow disallowed as a topic in the thread.

Yes, people have said blacks should be grateful to whites for slavery.  That is a despicable sentiment.  There are always some racists in any thread about race on this board.

You have launched your own personal attacks.  In fact, I believe you were one of the first ones to do so in this thread, way back in the beginning with your off topic claims about DontTazMeBro for which you provided no evidence.  Forgive me if I don't have sympathy for your concerns about personal attacks.

Perhaps you should look to the beam in your own eye?


----------



## flacaltenn

*Mod Note:

There are too many topics going on in this thread. There's a FORUM full of threads on each of them. 
Moderation can't enforce "on topic" content, if there is just a running battle goin on. 

So write SPECIFIC OPs. Limit the discussion. The threads will last longer.. 

Closed.. *


----------



## Montrovant

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of that post validates the claims that "white racism is pretty much a dead issue" or that this country "has for generations been actively discriminating against whites."
> 
> As far as the New Haven firefighters, so far as I know they won their case, and were given back pay to the tune of $2 million.  And while the case did not invalidate disparate impact, my reading of it is that it created a stronger standard to fill in such cases.  Employers will have a harder time using fears of a disparate impact law suit as a defense for race-based decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It demonstrates both the intent and the practice of the Law.
> 
> Yes, the fire fighers won. After they took it all the way to the Supreme Court. ANd they won by a 5-4 split.
> 
> 
> The basic issue that Disparate Impact is still a valid grounds for suing puts the employers, ALL EMPLOYERS in the same boat where they can be held accountable for the failure of blacks to be qualified.
> 
> 
> AND, as demographic shift continues, do you doubt that it will be long before a major liberal court reverses that ruling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disparate impact is not, so far as I'm aware, exclusive to blacks or any one race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is exclusive to "protected classes" which means anyone not a white male.
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks and browns are the primary focus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk about protected classes. Why are there protected classes? What are they being protected against?
> 
> Why would white men not be a protected class?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are protected against the boogeyman of white racism.
> 
> THe result is a form of Privilege, in the medieval sense of the word.
> 
> 
> White men are not protected because they are who the policies and laws are designed to discriminate AGAINST.
Click to expand...


Not all protected classes are based on race, so saying "they are protected against the boogeyman of white racism" is faulty.

White men can, in fact, be members of a protected class.  More than one.


----------

